# What are you wearing today?



## sambibabe (Nov 17, 2008)

Thought I would start a fun thread. I want to know what everyone is wearing (cosmetics, of course) today! Love to read about some cool colour combinations - so please share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!  I will start first~

Eyes: 
Meramint pigment (Facefront Cosmetics)
Emerald Green pigment 
Provence pigment for the highlight
Wolf Pearlglide eyeliner
Zoom lash mascara

Cheeks: 
Petticoat, Soft & Gentle and Orgasm

Lips: 
Crazee l/s and Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass - pretty!!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 18, 2008)

Lol, I just posted my look in the "_Shop Your Stash Challenge_" thread but I'll copy and paste it here as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your lip combo sounds pretty btw. I might try that one out this week. I have to get Crazee to work for me somehow...:/

*Eyes:*
Groundwork p/p base
Mauvement pigment all over lid (Rushmetal, Overrich)
Beauty Burst crease (Barbie Loves Mac)
Dark Edge crease (Tempting Eyes, N Collection)
Carbon crease (just a bit to further darken)
Feline Kohl Power applied quite thickly and blended with 209 brush - top and bottom lash line
Plushlash Mascara

*Cheeks/Face:*
Lucent to highlight (Sheer Minerals)
Ablaze Blush (Smoke Signals)
Fix + - I forgot I even had this :/ 

*Lips:*
4N (N Collection)
Sugar Trance (Fafi)


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 18, 2008)

Ooohh.. I would never thought of having Groundwork and Mauvement together!  What colour do you get out of mixing two?

I refused to take Miss Dynamite out of home, so I touched up with Pink Grapefruit instead (looked the same). I am a bit annoyed with Crazee though.. It looks just like Cremesheen Crosswires with more pearls? Grr


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok... today's look was very neutral as I was wearing a fuchsia top lol...

Eyes:
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Blonde's Gold pigment (inner lid)
Gold Mode pigment (outer lid)
Museum Bronze Pigment (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
Volume Exact mascara (I think this is by Cover Girl?)

Skin:
Inglot primer
Studio Tech in NW15
Studio Fix in NW20
Blushbaby blush

Lips:
Spice lip pencil
Sugarrimmed dazzleglass


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Eyes:
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Blonde's Gold pigment (inner lid)
Gold Mode pigment (outer lid)
Museum Bronze Pigment (crease)_

 
I just received a bunch of Overrich pigments. I might try this look tomorrow! Sounds really pretty.

Today, I have gone for the strong lips & neutral eyes look:

Eyes:
Jardin Aires Pigment all over the lid
Vanilla Pigment to highlight
Urban Decay 24/7 eye liner in black
Zoom Lash

Lips:
Magenta lip liner
Show Orchid lipstick
Tiny bit of Pink Poodle lipglass

Cheeks:
Pink Swoon
Soft & Gentle MSF for a bit of bling bling

It feels weird not doing anything on the crease and I am THIS close of dabbing something


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 18, 2008)

okay...
today's look:

Eyes:
UDPP
Mosscape Paintpot (lid only)
Quick frost pigment (highlight) - first time using this one.. how did I not know how gorgeous this is?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Copperized pigment (lid)
Fiction e/s (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
Volume Exact mascara

Face:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Tech NW15
Studio Fix NW20
Merrily mineralised blush (very lightly)

Lips:
Plum lip liner
Lightly Ripe lipstick


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Ooohh.. I would never thought of having Groundwork and Mauvement together!  What colour do you get out of mixing two?

I refused to take Miss Dynamite out of home, so I touched up with Pink Grapefruit instead (looked the same). I am a bit annoyed with Crazee though.. It looks just like Cremesheen Crosswires with more pearls? Grr_

 
Well I have dark skin (NW45) and Groundwork is basically the same as my lid colour so the colour showed up exactly like it did in the jar - a silvery, browny colour. It's a really pretty colour and I've neglected it for a long time. Omg on me I think Crazee looks crazy. It's really super frosty/pearly and reminds me of orange sherbert! I'm determined to make it work though since I have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I wore a purpley look. I was really pleased with it! >_<

*Eyes:
*Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Nice Vice p/pOutspoken Mineralized Duo - Purple side wet on the lids, and the burgundy colour in the crease with Entremauve + a bit of Carbon
Wish pigment (Heavenly Natural Beauty) - Highlight
Blacktrack Fluidline
Max Factor Masterpiece Max Mascara - love this!
Some glitter in the outer corners - It's a new roller glitter thingy from The Body Shop. Sooo pretty!
*
Cheeks/Face:*
Mineralize SPF15 Foundation
Trace Gold - Highlight
Crushed Bougainvillea CCB
Ablaze blush
Northern Light MSF

*Lips:*
So Scarlett Lipstick in the morning w/Velvetela cremestick liner
Crushed Bougainvillea in the arvo - couldn't be bothered reapplying the lippie lol...


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

 Crushed Bougainvillea in the arvo - couldn't be bothered reapplying the lippie lol... 
 
 I know! I am like that too, especially the darker colour one that requires brush application grrrr..  Hmm.. I didn't buy Crushed Bougainvillea - did I miss out?   Mauvement just looks like dirty plum on me..  Maybe I will have a go again..  You guys have such complicated eye makeups lol!

What is Quick Frost like?


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 19, 2008)

^^Crushed Bougainvillea is AMAZING. Initially I turned my nose up at the Ungaro collection and thought it sucked but after seeing the CCB in person and trying it out I was sold. It is so versatile too -  It looks really pretty on lips on it's own or with gloss and on cheeks it gives you a really pretty rosy glow. I just pat it on to the apples of my cheeks and blend outwards with my fingers and then buff it out softly with my Too Faced kabuki >_< (which is also amazing btw). 

If you suit berry tones then it might work for you. I love it so much I was thinking of getting a backup but honestly I think it will last me a while. Definately try it out next time you visit a counter. 

And LOL, thanks to Specktra I have complicated eye makeup. When I started out I was a 1 colour girl, then I slowly went up to 2 colours, then 3..4..sometimes 5+


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 19, 2008)

Face:
BM in WARM TAN

Eyes:
HIP L'OREAL eyeshadow extender(primer)
HIP"       " eye paint in LOFTY(as a base)

M.A.C pigment in:
Violet
Bright fuschia 
Melon
Lily White (brow brone highlighter)
Teal (in the inner corners)
WET N WILD H20 liquid liner in Black(top)
Rimmel Kohl liner in  Jet Black(bottom)
Rimmer Eye Magnifier Mascara in Black

Cheeks:
Urban Decay Blush in Score
Jesse's Girl eye dust in Catalyst( i like to use it as a cheek highlighter because it's a pretty light gold)

Lips:
L'Oreal colorjuice in HoneyPop
NYX lipliner in Natural


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 19, 2008)

Smasbox Photofinish Primer
MAC SFF NC35
NARS Lustre Blush
NARS Laguna Bronzer

UDPP
MAC Nanogold e/s
MAC Tempting e/s
MAC Shadowy Lady e/s
MAC Dark Edge e/s
Lancome Virtuose Mascara

1N Lipstick
Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 19, 2008)

@Spectrolite - the body Shops new mineral collection looks amazing, they had this one eyeshadow that i swatched which was like sorta black with shimmer. gorgeous.


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_What is Quick Frost like?_

 
It's beautiful... creamy vanilla-ish highlight colour with green iridescence - stunning!

Ms.Shanti - those pigment combos sound really interesting... I might have to play around with those colours


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_It's beautiful... creamy vanilla-ish highlight colour with green iridescence - stunning!

Ms.Shanti - those pigment combos sound really interesting... I might have to play around with those colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I agree! I love playing with pigments/mineralised eye shadows, I haven't opened my palettes for awhile! I will have to look at Quick Frost.. It sounds like MUFE Star Powder I have? It looks like white powder, but iridescent green on skin. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_Initially I turned my nose up at the Ungaro collection _

 
 lol.. I remember that!  I like Ungaro collection except the eye colours. It must have been a quite popular collection though as a lot of stuff are sold out online.  MA at Myer Melbourne showed me Fresh Morning and I went Meh~. I am going to Chapel store on Sunday, so I will have to check it out (if they have any left!).   5+ colours?  lol.. I do that on Sundays too, when I don't have to rush to get to work and spend more time playing.


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 19, 2008)

today's look:

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White (highlight)
Copper Sparkle pigment (lid)
Chocolate Brown pigment (crease)
Bronze e/s (crease)
Blacktrack
Volume Exact mascara

Face:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Tech NW15
Studio Fix NW20
Blushbaby blush

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Saplicious lipgelee

I thought I would pick copper sparkle today as I am wearing a work top which has our logo... and part of our logo is the exact same colour as copper sparkle!   And because I pressed a heap of my pigments last weekend and I hadnt used it yet.. it was sitting there saying "use me! use me!"


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 19, 2008)

Good morning!  I am determined to have this look work for me!  So another experiment of neutral eyes and strong lips.





Eyes:
Primer - Too Faced Shadow Insurance 
Lid - Your Ladyship pigment
Crease - All That Glitters e/s 
Crease - Honesty e/s 
Crease - Sketch e/s (just teeeeny bit)
Highlight - Nylon e/s
Eyeline - Black Track fluidline
Lash - Napoleon Perdis Long Lash Mascara (crap)

Face:
Diorsnow SPF50
Benefit Dr Feelgood
Makeup Forever HD primer in green
Makeup Forever HD foundation #115
Mineralised Foundation in Light
Nars Armour blush(found it yesterday)
Soft & Gentle MSF

Lips:
Magenta Lipliner
Nars Schiap l/s ---> still too dark!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 20, 2008)

^^If you want a really good Fuchsia that is not too dark then try and track down MAC's Immodest Mattene. It is stunning! It looks just like the lippie that the model is wearing.

Today I went for some serious drama and glamor and showed off some leg in a black mini dress. Blue Storm was one of my favorite collections last year and the over cast conditions inspired me to use the colours I bought back then for a look. 

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Delft p/p
Thunder e/s (Blue Storm) Lids
Blue Storm e/s (Blue Storm) Crease
Entremauve pigment(Nocturnelle) Crease
Cumulus (Blue Storm) Highlight
Parfait Amour - Centre of lids
Beautiful Iris - Inner corners
Blue Storm - Lower lashline
Feline Kohl Power - Top and bottom lash line

*Cheeks/Face:*
Ablaze Blush (Smoke Signals) - I've been using this heaps lately. I think I'm just lazy

*Lips:*
4N + Sugar Trance - I use this combo alot too... Lazy for sure.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh boy, spectrolite, how many eye lids and creases do you have? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Definitely some serious eyeshadow application there!  No wonder you get lazy with cheeks and lips, after putting so much work on your eyes lol.

Thanks so much about Immodest Mattene idea!  I bought Snob today and thought I would mix it with a bit of impassioned lipstick. I am also picking up Lipmix pink this weekend, so I can make this 'magenta' lipstick shade I saw on the magazine!  Grr..


----------



## pdtb050606 (Nov 20, 2008)

OOh, fun here goes (as I'm looking at myself in the mirror LOL)

FACE:
Smashbox corrective primer (green)
MUFE Matt velvet-45 LOVE IT!!
Bare Essentials white powder to set (can't remember name)

Eyes:
Painterly pp
Blanc type e/s on lid (kinda boring)
Rule-  crease
coppering- crease
folie- outer v
UD liner in zero 
Diorshow mascara

Cheeks:
HD blush can't remember which one
pink swoon & a little bit of fleur power
blunt blush to contour 

Lips:
cream liner in gingeroot
cremesheen 'crosswires'
plush glass 'full for you'

all in all not really loving it, except for the lips!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh boy, spectrolite, how many eye lids and creases do you have? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Definitely some serious eyeshadow application there!  No wonder you get lazy with cheeks and lips, after putting so much work on your eyes lol._

 
^^Lolz!! >_< I play up my eyes since I have to hide them behind my thick black glasses. Once I put them on some of my eye makeup gets hidden away. And I get to dress up every single day to go to work so no look is too over the top.


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok chickies, my look is extremely boring today due to waking up VERY late (to the sound of the taxi arriving) and hence my makeup was done in the bathroom at Adelaide Airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eyes:
UDPP
Lily White pigment (all over lid)
Coco pigment (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
Volume Exact mascara
YSL touche eclat (under eyes - needed that this morning lol!)

Face:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Tech NW15
Studio Fix NW20
Stark Naked blush (applied with 181 kabuki as I left my 187 at home in the rush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Lips:
Chanel lipliner Pivoine (#32)
Rags to Riches dazzleglass

Okay, I really need to go back to sleep now... do you reckon if I keep reminding myself that I am hitting the Pro store this weekend in Sydney that will keep me awake?


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL.. I am glad I am not the only one having a bleh makeup day!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[I* 
_pdtb050606_]cremesheen 'crosswires'[/I]

 
 what do you think of Crosswires, pdtb? I think it is very similar to Crazee without the pearls. Oh well, they look the same on my lips, anyway!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_And I get to dress up every single day to go to work so no look is too over the top_

 
 Okay, now it makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, is that mean, not only you have a huge MAC haul, but you have a wonderful shoe/suit/dress collection? heehee

MrsMay, what are you getting from the pro store? I am going to the Melbourne Pro store this Sunday. 

Anyway, I am feeling tired and flat today and having a bad hair day (damn fringe) doesn't help either!!  Today, I decided to stay away from the dark lips and I feel like my look is a bit washed out without it.

Eyes:
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Cream Base in Luna
Tempting e/s - all over lid and crease
Golden Lemon pigment - centre 
Tiny bit of Forest Green pigment - outer lid
White gold pigment - inner lid and lower lash
Benefit High Beam - brow bone

Cheeks:
So Ceylon - contour
Orgasm - a bit of colour
Soft & Gentle - cheek highlight

Lips:
Gingeroot l/l
Bombshell l/s (on my pigment lips, this looks neutral pink)
Ungaro Pastel Emotion l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ 
MrsMay, what are you getting from the pro store? I am going to the Melbourne Pro store this Sunday. 
_

 
I am probably only getting some more 15 pan palettes, as I will be pressing a heap of pigments for my friend as her Christmas present.  As I just spent $140 on dresses yesterday I cant really afford too much more lol.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL.. I am glad I am not the only one having a bleh makeup day!
what do you think of Crosswires, pdtb? I think it is very similar to Crazee without the pearls. Oh well, they look the same on my lips, anyway!
Okay, now it makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, is that mean, not only you have a huge MAC haul, but you have a wonderful shoe/suit/dress collection? heehee

MrsMay, what are you getting from the pro store? I am going to the Melbourne Pro store this Sunday. 

Anyway, I am feeling tired and flat today and having a bad hair day (damn fringe) doesn't help either!! Today, I decided to stay away from the dark lips and I feel like my look is a bit washed out without it.

Eyes:
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Cream Base in Luna
Tempting e/s - all over lid and crease
Golden Lemon pigment - centre 
Tiny bit of Forest Green pigment - outer lid
White gold pigment - inner lid and lower lash
Benefit High Beam - brow bone

Cheeks:
So Ceylon - contour
Orgasm - a bit of colour
Soft & Gentle - cheek highlight

Lips:
Gingeroot l/l
Bombshell l/s (on my pigment lips, this looks neutral pink)
Ungaro Pastel Emotion l/g_

 

I really like crosswires, I don't like the frosty or pearl lippies b/c I like to put on gloss, but yeah I am totally lovin this color right now!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

  I really like crosswires, I don't like the frosty or pearl lippies b/c I like to put on gloss, but yeah I am totally lovin this color right now!  
 
 Have you tried Ravishing?  I like it better because it is more 'out there' for my skintone than Crosswires.. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_I am probably only getting some more 15 pan palettes, as I will be pressing a heap of pigments for my friend as her Christmas present. As I just spent $140 on dresses yesterday I cant really afford too much more lol._

 
 Oh that's nice!!  Wonderful MAC pigments and handmade! I just hope the pro store is not busy on Sunday as I need to hassle MA there.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 21, 2008)

I kept it simple this morning. I was so sleeepy:

*Eyes:*
Delft p/p
Club e/s - Lids
Entremauve piggie - Crease/Lower lash line
Nanogold - Highlight
Feline - Of course
Plushlash

*Face/Cheeks:*
Lucent Sheersheen powder - Highlight
Merrily - Blush (I think it was Merrily... I was in a daze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Lips:*
Sugarrimed Dazzleglass


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh yes spectrolite!  Now I can easily visualise your eye make up, without all those 5+ colours!! hehe  BTW, my friend is getting me CCB Crushed Bougainvillia today.  Forgot to check it out last night, so I asked her to get it for me with the Myer discount.  I was thinking of getting Nude CCB from the Pro store, but oh well.. Might as well go with the discount!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 21, 2008)

No one is wearing makeup today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Freezing cold day in Melbourne and I wasn't in a mood to wear bright colours. Can't believe I had to pull out woolly cardigan and turtle neck, which had been tucked away for the winter!

Face
Prep + Prime skin Enhancer in Neutralize
Napoleon Perdis China Doll foundation #1
Benefit Erase Paste Concealer
Studio Fix NC20

Eyes
Gorgeous Gold e/s(all over lid, inner corner and lower lash)
Amber Lights e/s (mid lid)
Copper Beam pigments (crease and V)
All that Glitters & Ricepaper (Highlight)
UD 24/7 liner in Lucky (pearly gold/copper)
Zoom lash

Cheeks
So Ceylon
Soft & Gentle
Nars Armour

Lips
Gingeroot Liner
Hug Me l/s
Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 22, 2008)

I wore makeup >_< I just got home from work.. It was so cold! The hail was fun too. Once again a simple look as I spent too much time finding something to wear. I kinda packed away all of my wintery stuff a few weeks ago, doh!

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Family Silver Mineral shadow (Darker side) applied wet to lids
Hot Contrast Mineralized Duo (Black side) - Crease
Femme Fi - Highlight
Blacktrack/Feline (the usual..heh)
Zoomlash

*Lips:*
Sugarrimed! Again

*Cheeks:*
Lovething + Northern light MSF


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_*Lips:
*Sugarrimed! Again_

 
 LOL. The rate you are going, you might have to buy a back up soon!  OMG, I love Crushed Bougainvillia, spectrolite!!!  I can't believe I totally overlooked it!  I love Benefit Benetint shade, but don't like working with 'stain'. CCB CB is like Benetint berry shade, but it is so smooth and soft (hope it doesn't break me out).. Such pretty colour on your lips and cheeks too!  You were absolutely right!  I might have a look at other CCB shades at the Pro store tomorrow.  Awww MAC makes me so happy!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL. The rate you are going, you might have to buy a back up soon!  OMG, I love Crushed Bougainvillia, spectrolite!!!  I can't believe I totally overlooked it!  I love Benefit Benetint shade, but don't like working with 'stain'. CCB CB is like Benetint berry shade, but it is so smooth and soft (hope it doesn't break me out).. Such pretty colour on your lips and cheeks too!  You were absolutely right!  I might have a look at other CCB shades at the Pro store tomorrow.  Awww MAC makes me so happy!_

 
I'm glad you liked crushed B! I'd hate to have recommended something that looks terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My only gripe is having to apply it with my fingers. If only it came in some kind of stick form like the Nars Multiple. I might stop by the Pro store today too even though I told my housemate that if he saw me heading that way to stop me. We are going to Jam Factory to watch James Bond later >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I'm glad you liked crushed B! I'd hate to have recommended something that looks terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My only gripe is having to apply it with my fingers. If only it came in some kind of stick form like the Nars Multiple. I might stop by the Pro store today too even though I told my housemate that if he saw me heading that way to stop me. We are going to Jam Factory to watch James Bond later >_<_

 
 Have you looked at Paint sticks? They are not as versatile as Mutiple though and also kinda weird on lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Did you end up getting anything today? The girl who helped me out at Doncaster last Thursday and Sunday was at the pro store today and she asked me to stop haunting her!  Now I feel like I have no life, but stalking around MAC stores.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, I got Madly Magenta CCB, which is as gorgeous as Crushed Bougainvillia, but a shade lighter. I don't know what I really did @ Chapel today.. I was supposed to get some NARS stuff, but totally forgot to go to Mecca. Hope 007 was good. I am planning to go and see 'Australia'.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 23, 2008)

I did end up going to the Pro Store >_< I could not resist. I looked at the CCB's but ended up just getting Atlantic Blue e/s  pro-pan and a really generous sample of Pink Pearl pigment. I have seen the paint sticks before and almost bought one at some point but I decided it's probably something I'd never use and my Mehron palette probably works just as good.

I ended up wearing my Shadowy Lady quad from Cult of Cherry:

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork p/p
Deep Truth - Lids
Shadow Lady - Outer V (Ugh... so hard to blend this colour)
Smudge Violet - Crease
Lightfall - Highligh

*Cheeks:*
Lucent Skinsheen - Highlight
Love Thing - Blush
Soft Flame Beauty Powder

*Lips:*
So Scarlett lipstick
Jampacked lipglass


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 23, 2008)

Was the pro store busy when you were there?  When I went there, there was just one person (unsual for me). Then when I was getting served, about 7 people came in, all waiting for MA to serve them (usual for me). I walked past MAC three times after that and it was empty! Even Kookai is usually packed with people and yesterday no one was there! Finally the bad economy is affecting Chapel street?

No make up for me today as I try to give my skin one day break at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just drooling at your So Scarlett l/s and Jampacked L/g combination though - it must be so eye-catching!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 23, 2008)

My update from the weekend (I was at a friends place in Sydney and didnt have internet access)

Saturday (I was going to an engagement party that night)
Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment (all over lid)
Tea Time pigment (crease)
blacktrack fluidline winged out & tightline
YSL eclat touch under eyes
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot Skin Primer
Studio Tech NW15
Studio Fix NW20
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Plum lipliner
Rapturous mattene
Comet Blue dazzleglass

Needless to say... after a fair few glasses of wine and cocktails on saturday night I wasnt wearing any makeup on Sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's look:
Eyes:
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Gold Dusk pigment (lid)
Coco pigment (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Usual... see above
Blush: Sweetness BPB

Lips:
Pink Treat cremeliner
Baby Sparks dazzleglass

I made sure I went to the pro store on the Saturday instead of Sunday lol... I picked up three palettes, one for my friend, one for my friend's xmas present and another one for me.  I managed to walk in there, get served straight away although it was busy, get those three palettes and walk back out!  I was impressed that I managed to resist looking at anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope all your girlies had a good weekend!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Was the pro store busy when you were there? When I went there, there was just one person (unsual for me). Then when I was getting served, about 7 people came in, all waiting for MA to serve them (usual for me). I walked past MAC three times after that and it was empty! Even Kookai is usually packed with people and yesterday no one was there! Finally the bad economy is affecting Chapel street?_

 
I was at the MAC stand at Myer, Chadstone on Saturday and it was *packed*, they had about 5-6 MA's working and we couldn't get a word in! I ended up taking my mum to Inglot to get an eyeshadow brush, and I got some falsies too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (now I just have to figure out how to get them on haha)


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[I* 
_simplyenchantin_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_1389256", true); ]I was at the MAC stand at Myer, Chadstone on Saturday and it was *packed*, they had about 5-6 MA's working and we couldn't get a word in! I ended up taking my mum to Inglot to get an eyeshadow brush, and I got some falsies too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (now I just have to figure out how to get them on haha)[/I]

 
 It was busy at all of the Myer MAC stores on Saturday, because it was the last day to get 15% discount. I had to line up 10-15 minutes, just to get a #187 brush, but I saved $12.75, so it was all worth it!

Kudos for you MrsMay for not getting distracted at the pro store!  MAC is like snacking to me - I have no self-control!  Your Saturday eye make-up.. That's something I would wear everyday, if I want something natural! I saw all those pretty pigments lined up at the pro store and I resisted not buying one.

By the way, Spectrolite.. Did you say you bought the sample pigment from the pro store???


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 24, 2008)

^^When I went in there around 3:15 it was pretty busy. All of the MA's were busy with customers but my usual MA saw me come in and made time for me which was lovely. The street was really busy in general and when I came out of the movie and walked down Chapel through South Yarra into Windsor it was crawling with people at cafe's and bars. It's a shame so many places close early on Sunday... I reckon if the sun is still up then people are still willing to shop.

I didn't purchase the pigment sample, I just asked for one and she gave me HEAPS in a little screw top jar. They are really good about giving out samples there. So Scarlett + Jampacked = Love. It's the perfect glossy red lip on me. It lasted such a long time too - I had a meal at the pancake parlour and a coffee and only had to touch it up slightly. 

No makeup today! It's my day off and I'm still in my pajama's heheh >_<


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_So Scarlett + Jampacked = Love. It's the perfect glossy red lip on me. It lasted such a long time too - I had a meal at the pancake parlour and a coffee and only had to touch it up slightly. 
_

 
Oooh - I must try this combo!

I have worn So Scarlet with Cult of Cherry l/g, but not Jampacked!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Kudos for you MrsMay for not getting distracted at the pro store! MAC is like snacking to me - I have no self-control! Your Saturday eye make-up.. That's something I would wear everyday, if I want something natural! I saw all those pretty pigments lined up at the pro store and I resisted not buying one._

 
Thanks even though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I did keep in mind that the friend I was with is soooooo not into makeup, so I just kept it at a minimum.  I will spend prolly half a day in the Chapel St Pro store when I am there in march next year, so I can survive until then.

I definately wanted to go with neutrals for eyes as I went so bold with lipstick... plus my dress was black and red brushed satin, so I didnt want to go too over the top.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_It was busy at all of the Myer MAC stores on Saturday, because it was the last day to get 15% discount. I had to line up 10-15 minutes, just to get a #187 brush, but I saved $12.75, so it was all worth it!_

 
Ahh fair enough! Good on you for getting a bargain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need to put myself on a shopping ban! But there are so many things I want in the Holiday collection


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I didn't purchase the pigment sample, I just asked for one and she gave me HEAPS in a little screw top jar. They are really good about giving out samples there. So Scarlett + Jampacked = Love. It's the perfect glossy red lip on me. It lasted such a long time too - I had a meal at the pancake parlour and a coffee and only had to touch it up slightly. 

No makeup today! It's my day off and I'm still in my pajama's heheh >_<_

 
 Your usual MA - is that Leah? It seems like Leah, the tattooed MA and the gay guy are there all the time. The girl I buy from US has been giving me heaps of samples, but it just never dawned on me that I could ask for the samples here! Doh.. I think it is about time for me to get into red lippies.. I'd love to try Shu Uemura #165, which apparently is suitable for all skintones. 

MrsMay, Chapel store seems like running low with pretty much everything. They sold out some of the stuff I wanted and lucky I rang last week and put the last pink lipmix on hold. March is only 4 months away!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_Ahh fair enough! Good on you for getting a bargain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to put myself on a shopping ban! But there are so many things I want in the Holiday collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Yeah, I am annoyed that so many collections are coming out all at once. Monogram collection is coming out in a few days in US and I want to get a few stuff..grrr..

My look today. This is great for my brain exercise as I am trying to remember what I put on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

Eyes:
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Rollickin pp
Old Gold pigment
Next to nothing e/s (crease and v)
Makeup Forever star powder #902 white/iridecent green pigment (upper lid)
Nylon e/s (highlight)
Stubborn Brown eyeliner
Zoom Lash

Face:
MUFE primer in green
MUFE HD foundation in #115
MUFE HD powder
Bobby Brown blush in Apricot
Damn.. Forgot MSF!

Lips:
Cranapple liner
Please me lipstick
Cultureclash lipglass


----------



## Brie (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm wearing
Masquerade foundation and powder
Revlon Bronzer
Smashbox photo op under eye brightener
Benefit Mascara
Revlon Vital Radiance eyebrow liner
Chi chi blush - she bangs

Revlon vital radiance eyeliner - denim
Mac Vanilla p/m
Mac Grape p/m
Too Faced Party Girl duo
Bloom cutie pie l/g 

FOTD here http://specktra.net/f166/shes-party-girl-121117/

nothing really exciting.


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 25, 2008)

today's look:

Eyes:
UDPP
vanilla pigment (highlight)
Coco pigment (lid)
Gold Stroke pigment (crease)
blacktrack fluidline
CG Volume Exact mascara

Face:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation (#115)
MUFE HD Powder
blush: stark naked BPB

Lips:
Soft Pause lipstick
Chanel lipliner Pivoine (#32)

Well ladies, I went to the local stockist yesterday to pick up some MUFE for my specktra secret santa, and decided to get a sample of the foundation and the powder... and I have to say that I really like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I dont know if I was expecting to, but it definately seems like a more natural look...  Still deciding whether it's worth the $130 that I would spend on both products though!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 25, 2008)

Grape looks great on you Brie!!  I luuuurv your red hair!

 Quote:

 Chi chi blush - she bangs 
 
 okay, I thought Nars was a bit over the top when it comes to naming their blush..


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Well ladies, I went to the local stockist yesterday to pick up some MUFE for my specktra secret santa, and decided to get a sample of the foundation and the powder... and I have to say that I really like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont know if I was expecting to, but it definately seems like a more natural look... Still deciding whether it's worth the $130 that I would spend on both products though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are kidding!  You can get MUFE stuff!  Get out!!
Oh yes.. $130 definitely worth it, but I would prefer Primer + Foundation combo.. I can live without HD powder


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 25, 2008)

^^ yeah, it seems that there is a makeup academy in Adelaide that stocks it - who would have thought?

I think it's about $75 for the HD Foundation, and $55 for the HD Powder. You can order online too for delivery within Australia


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ yeah, it seems that there is a makeup academy in Adelaide that stocks it - who would have thought?

I think it's about $75 for the HD Foundation, and $55 for the HD Powder. You can order online too for delivery within Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Oh my.. this is so exciting!! Do you have the web address?  Do they have Star Powder & Diamond powder etc? Do they have HD primers?  Hehe..  The pricing doesn't look that bad.  I need #117 foundation though and it seems like Sephora exclusive


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 25, 2008)

^^ I think they have everything except the 117 colour, sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is the link:
Media Makeup | Makeup Store selling Makeup Forever products


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ I think they have everything except the 117 colour, sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is the link:
Media Makeup | Makeup Store selling Makeup Forever products_

 
 LOL Thanks MrsMay.  Yeah, no HD primer either.. I am using the green one, but apparently 'blue' was suggested by MUFE.  Never fear!  They have diamond powder!! I am so passing Monogram collection now


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL Thanks MrsMay. Yeah, no HD primer either.. I am using the green one, but apparently 'blue' was suggested by MUFE. Never fear! They have diamond powder!! I am so passing Monogram collection now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you're welcome!  I'm glad I could help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the Monogram collection will be sad now...


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 25, 2008)

Did you like HD powder though?  It reminds me of baking powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, I lied.. Maybe I will get two lipsticks and two lipglasses, but no mystery powder or Sheerspark powder. They are so expensive and I would rather spend money on pigments!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 25, 2008)

I did a nice complicated look just for you today samibabe!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I gave Pink Pearl piggie a try and I am in love - It's so prettttty.

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Nice Vice p/p
Pink Pearl pigment - Lids
Pink Freeze - Centre of lids
Post Haste - Crease
Top Hat - Outer V
Meet the Fleet - To darken crease a bit more
Heavenly Natural Beauty Diva (Bright purple colour) - Lower lash line
Heavenly Natural Beauty Wish (Like vanilla pigment but more pinky/purple) Highlight
Blacktrack

*Face:
*Mineralize Foundation SPF15 - Deep Dark
Crushed Bougainvillea CCB - Cheeks
Sassed Up Irridecent Powder - Highlight

*Lips:*
Cherry Blossom Lipglass


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I did a nice complicated look just for you today samibabe!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 







Yeah, Pink Pearl is gorgeous! Have you tried it with Delft PP or Blackground PP?  The colour just pops    Actually.. I ordered some Red matt pigments and Pink Pearl might look interesting with it?  Ooooh


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 25, 2008)

I loved my yesterday's eye makeups so much - Khaki with a dab of reflects antique gold on the outer lid - I was going to wear it again today, but then who wants to wear the same colours everyday? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So since I am wearing a bright orange tank top today, I have gone for an orangey look.

Eyes:
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Rubenesque pp - lid
Juiced e/s - lid
Rule e/s - centre lid
Orange e/s - outer corner
Maroon pigment - crease and v
Melon pigment - under lash
Gold mine e/s - inner corner 
Ricepaper e/s- highlight
Foxy lady liner
Zoom lash

Face:
Smash Box photofinish primer light
Napoleon Perdis China Doll foundation #1
Napoleon Perdis China Doll colour veil
Nars Amour
Soft & Gentle

Lips:
Prime + Prep 
Gingeroot liner
Morange lipstick
Crazee lipstick
Pink Grapefruit lipglass

Grrr.. I was dying to use Morange, but guess I will have to save it for another day!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 26, 2008)

I decided on a teal look today. I wanted to use some products I have never used or have been neglecting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so pleased how it came out!! You know those days when you wing out your liner PERFECTLY? I had one lol.  I just got home from work after a nasty, hot day and it still looks great.
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork p/p
Cumulus - Inner corners
Heavenly Natural Beauty "Sea Dragon" (A shimmery tealy/green colour) - Lids
Warm Chill - Centre of lids
Humid - Crease
Bell Bottom Blue - Crease
Bottle Green - Outer V
Gulf Stream - Lower lash line
Vanilla e/s - Highlight
Blacktrack
Zoomlash
*
Face:
*Volcanic Ash Exfoliator  to start with - makes such a difference!
Biotherm Hydra-Detox Cream - Moisturizer
Moisturelush Cream - Cheek area only
Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF50
Mineralize Foundation SPF15 Deep Dark
Shimmer side of MSF Duo in Dark -  Highlight
Merrily - Blush
Natural Flare Beauty Powder
*
Lips:*
Love Knot Lustreglass for part of the day..
Badger Balm - remainder of the day


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 26, 2008)

Keeping it simple today ladies

*Eyes:*
UDPP
Kid E/s - base
Woodwinked - Crease
Mystery - outer Corner
All that Glitters - lower lash line
Fiberwig Mascara

*Face:*
philosphy Hope In A Jar Moisturiser
Smashbox Photofinish Primer
SFF in NC35
Petticoat MSF on the cheeks
NARS Pressed Powder in Machu Pichu all over for a nice glow

*Lips:*
Pink Grapefruit lipglass
Elaborate Lipglass


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 26, 2008)

Good morning ladies! Finally I am sitting down with my usual latte and blueberry muffin. Today I have a pink look, which I think looks great close-up, but not sure looking from the distance. It could be just me though.  

miss bailey, what is Fibrewig mascara like? I have been using Lancome mascra and lately I've switched to MAC.  Is it like Fibre rich?

spectolite, that's so unfair that you had the perfectly winged liner!  Today I have one perfect wing and one weird, fat wing, but you can see I was trying for an unsymmetric look lol.

Eyes:
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Paint stick in Cool pink
Threesome 'Gold' - Inner corner
Threesome 'Pink' - Centre lid and lower lash
Threesome 'Dark Pink' - Outer corner
Dangerzone 'Black' - Crease and V
Fluidline Blacktrack 
Zoomlash

Face
Smashbox Photofinish light
MUFE HD foundation 115
Benefit Erase paste concealer
Powder to set (who knows what I used today)
So Ceylon - contour
Facefront Cosmetics Buenos Aires - cheek colour in beautiful pink/peach 
Soft & Gentle for the cheek highlight

Lips
Gingeroot liner
Pink Nouveou lipstick - it is soooo pretty!!!
Baby Sparks 

Oh my.. I just received my CP stuff!!  I can't wait for tomorrow morning, so I can try them lol


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 26, 2008)

I soooo didnt go simple today lol....

Eyes:
UDPP
Pink Opal pigment (highlight)
Circa Plum pigment (inner lid)
Pinked Mauve pigment (outer lid)
Violet pigment (outer v)
Grape pigment (crease and outer v)
Dark Soul pigment (little baby bit in the crease)
Blacktrack fluidline for tightline
Rave Pearlglide for upper liner
Wolf Pearlglide for lower 1/3rd lashline
CG Volume Effect Mascara

Skin:
Inglot Skin Primer
MUFE HD Foundation (#115)
MUFE HD Powder
True Romantic BPB

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione"
Rags to Riches dazzleglass

Phew!  I think that's about it lol.....


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

  Phew! I think that's about it lol.....  
 
 Are you sure??  lol


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Are you sure?? lol_

 






 I think so....  I will let you know if I remember anything else...


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay MrsMay and spectrolite, I can't believe you can possibly pack on so much colours - I need photos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Please?


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay... I've just tried to take some photos with my dodgy camera phone... they are really crappy quality.  I also added in one from saturday night for good measure cos I was wearing rapturous lipstick (and cos it turned out ok on my phone) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately you cant see much of anything in the photos.... the colours are defined... I promise!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice bathroom hehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wow, thanks MrsMay - the purple/plum looks great!  I thought the colours would be over-the-top, but it is not like that at all.   You have gorgeous blue eyes!  I am also jealous about your cleavage as I am lacking in that department lol.


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ lol, yeah, I really should have chopped the cleavage out!

The one in a dress was in my friend's bathroom before we went out (as it had natural lighting) and the others were in the bathroom at work...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Everytime I see this post...It reminds me of one of my dh's sex calls...That is always what he asked...

What are you wearing today.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Freak


----------



## jrm (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^^ lol, yeah, I really should have chopped the cleavage out!_

 
You love showing it off - you're proud ... admit it


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_You love showing it off - you're proud ... admit it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, thanks for that honey... you're just used to it cos you work in the same office as me!

Tish - just cos it's the aussie part of the forum doesnt mean you cant join in!  come on... tell us what _you're_ wearing


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 27, 2008)

with Tish - I know.. I thought about that, when I started the thread. Imagine someone googling up a porn site and stumble across this thread! And, yes I love wearing Orgasm on my cheeks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL @ MrsMay and jrm - phew, I am glad to know that you guys know eachother!


----------



## jrm (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yeah, thanks for that honey... you're just used to it cos you work in the same office as me!_

 
Hey, if I had as impressive a chest as yours I'd be showing it off at every opportunity - but unfortunately I do not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I'm just jealous


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yeah, thanks for that honey... you're just used to it cos you work in the same office as me!

Tish - just cos it's the aussie part of the forum doesnt mean you cant join in! come on... tell us what you're wearing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you...Ya'll know I'm nosey!! 

Today I wore very little...because I had to go get my nails done and my brows waxed ...so she always wipes half my e/s and all my brow color off when she does them.

Lips.. Stone l/l, 2N l/s 
Eyes Painterly PP, Patina, Shroom, Espesso, Blacktrack and Zoomlash 
Face: MUFE HD, Serenely Blush and Petticoat


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Hey, if I had as impressive a chest as yours I'd be showing it off at every opportunity - but unfortunately I do not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I'm just jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jrm (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL @ MrsMay and jrm - phew, I am glad to know that you guys know each other!_

 
Hehehe ... yes we do - very well .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soooo ...  I guess I should state what I'm wearing today .. unfortunately it's a pretty simple & boring daily look, I'm afraid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Skin:
MAC Skin primer
MAC SPF Select NW15
MAC Select Loose Powder - NC15 (Why can't you get this in NW15 too!?)
MAC Mineralised Blush - Dainty

Eyes:
Bare Study Paint Pot
Woodwinked eyeshadow (lid)
Satin Taupe eyeshadow (crease)
Shore Leave eyeshadow (highlight)
Blacktrack fluidline
MAC Fibre Rich Mascara in All Black
(I have been using a different mascara, but as much as it looks heaps better it irritates my contacts so I've had to stop using it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Lips:
MAC Lip Prep & Prime
MAC Lipliner - Lure
MAC Lipstick - Cherish


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

  Hey, if I had as impressive a chest as yours I'd be showing it off at every opportunity - but unfortunately I do not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 That's what I am saying!!

 Quote:

  she always wipes half my e/s  
 
 No way!!  Not those precious MAC colours..


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

yep she lathers all that cream on there and then wipes it off with a cotton ball..so wasteful!! uggghhh


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I soooo didnt go simple today lol....

Eyes:
UDPP
Pink Opal pigment (highlight)
Circa Plum pigment (inner lid)
Pinked Mauve pigment (outer lid)
Violet pigment (outer v)
Grape pigment (crease and outer v)
Dark Soul pigment (little baby bit in the crease)
Blacktrack fluidline for tightline
Rave Pearlglide for upper liner
Wolf Pearlglide for lower 1/3rd lashline
CG Volume Effect Mascara

Skin:
Inglot Skin Primer
MUFE HD Foundation (#115)
MUFE HD Powder
True Romantic BPB

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione"
Rags to Riches dazzleglass

Phew!  I think that's about it lol....._

 
Whoa that sounds like such a gorgeous look! I'm going to try out pink opal as a high light tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I went with a simple look and used my Fafi Eyes 1 Quad:
*
Eyes:*
Nice Vice p/p
Heavenly Natural Beauty - Desire (Like Beauty Marked but more red/metallic) - Inner corners
Hey - Centre of lids
Howzat - Outer V/Crease
Carbon - Crease
Vanilla Eyeshadow - Highlight
Inglot #70 (Teal) - Lower lash line
Max Factor Masterpeice Max Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Love Thing
So Ceylon
*
Lips:*
Sugar Trance

Sambibabe - I'm much to scared to post a picture online..! But we are both in Melbourne and bound to run into each other at a Mac counter sometime where you can see the crazy makeup in action >_<


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 27, 2008)

*sambibabe*: I got it at Sephora when I was in the US cause it said it made your eyelashes look like you had fakies on. It doesnt. It is quite a wet Mascara and is quite glossy which is hard to get used to because Im more familliar with "dry" mascaras (i use dry loosely but if you try fibrewig you will know what I mean). Im trying to give it a real go because I hear alot of raves about it. The positives are its not flaky or clumpy but the negatives are its just not that special.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Sambibabe - I'm much to scared to post a picture online..! But we are both in Melbourne and bound to run into each other at a Mac counter sometime where you can see the crazy makeup in action >_<_

 
 That sounds like a real cute look Spectrolite! Oh yes.. So if I hang out either at the Pro store or Myer Melbourne and look for Christina Augilera but with a darker skintone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 
_ 
The positives are its not flaky or clumpy but the negatives are its just not that special_

 
 LOL.. you crack me up! Ain't that pros and cons of the most mascaras? It sounds really interesting though and very 'messy' lol.  
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 
_yep she lathers all that cream on there and then wipes it off with a cotton ball..so wasteful!! uggghhh_

 
 Guess she needs to have a clean canvas to work on, but all of the eye makeups as well?  You need to wear real cheap makeups next time (if you have some!)!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 
_unfortunately it's a pretty simple & boring daily look, I'm afraid_

 
 It doesn't sound simple to me, but then it is ME though. Might be a different story to spectrolite or MrsMay


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 27, 2008)

Tried the blue look today. I wasn't in a mood for the silvery blue but something a bit more 'warm' blue..  

Face:
MUFE HD primer in green
Benefit Dr Feelgood 
MUFE HD foundation 115
Damn I was in a hurry and forgot about the powder (damn council election)

Eyes:
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Rollickin' PP
Light Minty Blue from Suite Array Shallow V. Deep - all over lids
Blue green from Suite Array Shallow v. Deep - crease
Blue pigment - v
Lark About pigment - upper lid
Benefit Highbeam - browbone
UD Lust eyeliner (bright purple)

Cheeks:
So Ceylon
NARS Amour
Soft & Gentle

Lips:
Politely pink lipstick
Love Nectar lipglass


----------



## jrm (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_It doesn't sound simple to me, but then it is ME though. Might be a different story to spectrolite or MrsMay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, when you have someone like MrsMay where you work, I can't even imagine trying to compete .. lol ... it's really bad actually - we encourage each other way too much for purchases and for trying out new looks.

Today's look is a little more interesting than yesterday - but I figure that it *IS* Friday (and I got in 10 minutes late to work because I spent extra time on it .. oops!)

Skin:
MAC Skin primer
MAC SPF Select NW15
MAC Select Loose Powder - NC15
MAC Mineralised Blush - Merrily

Eyes:
Fresco Rose Paint Pot
"Threesome" mineralised eyeshadow trio using the two outer colors -  the lighter pink on the lid, and the darker purple on the crease.  I just felt the gold center would be a bit much for a highlight when I'm wearing this to work!
Shale eyeshadow (outer crease to darken it up)
Shore Leave eyeshadow (highlight)
Blacktrack fluidline
MAC Fibre Rich Mascara in All Black

Lips:
MAC Lip Prep & Prime
MAC Lipliner - Dervish
MAC Plushglass - Full for you


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 27, 2008)

Sounding hot, jrm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have to admit that I am wearing no make up today *gasp*  - I don't know how you guys get up early enough in the morning to do such awesome looks! I seem to prefer attempting complicated stuff at night.. when no one will see me.. in case I screw up.. haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW MrsMay you are SO gorgeous :>


----------



## jrm (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Sounding hot, jrm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to admit that I am wearing no make up today *gasp*  - I don't know how you guys get up early enough in the morning to do such awesome looks! I seem to prefer attempting complicated stuff at night.. when no one will see me.. in case I screw up.. haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's worth getting up earlier to do awesome looks - I've just slowly sorta slotted it in - I'd rather get in late looking gorgeous than not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You need to find some confidence to wear your looks out!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_BTW MrsMay you are SO gorgeous :>_

 
Yes, yes she is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Jenna


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 
_I'd rather get in late looking gorgeous than not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe if I come to work late I just don't get paid for that time 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 
_You need to find some confidence to wear your looks out!_

 
This is true too.. it would help to have supportive friends and family for that! One of my housemates told me I looked like a drag queen the other day LOL! And last time I did my eyebrows my mum had this look of horror on her face haha - never filling my eyebrows in alone again!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Well, when you have someone like MrsMay where you work, I can't even imagine trying to compete .. lol ... it's really bad actually - we encourage each other way too much for purchases and for trying out new looks._

 
Shush you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_BTW MrsMay you are SO gorgeous :>_

 
Awwww thank you!  I am _*so*_ blushing right now!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Yes, yes she is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I thought I told you to shush!

Samibabe - what do you think of the UD eyeliner?  I've been thinking about getting one of them for a while...


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok.... today's look:

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Gold Mode pigment (inner lid)
Museum Bronze pigment (outer lid)
Bronze e/s (crease)
Chocolate Brown pigment (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara

Face:
Inglot Skin Primer
MUFE HD Foundation in #115
MUFE HD Powder
Blooming blush

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione"
Mellow Mood lipstick

I've also added photos in my FOTD post


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Well, when you have someone like MrsMay where you work, I can't even imagine trying to compete .. lol ... it's really bad actually - we encourage each other way too much for purchases and for trying out new looks._

 
 That sounds like so much fun - I really envy you guys!  None of my friends are into makeups, so I have to sorely rely on myself when it comes to finding the right colours,looks etc. All me, myself and I. LOL.. Oh yeah and Specktra, of course!

simplyenchantin, I am not a morning person, but I wake up 20 minutes early, so that I can play with the makeups.  Sad, I know, but guess it is like walking all day in a pair of stilettos. They are painful, but you wear them, because they make you look great! 

MrsMay, UD 24/7 liners are fannnntastic! I like them better than Pearlgliders!  I haven't tried MUFE Aqualiners in similar colours and I don't know when I am going to use them(they are so precious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). The colour pay-off is amazing. The only con is they are really soft, so sharpening needs extra care.  I sharpened them for the first time today, only because I received the full size liners yesterday! It feels so good using the pointy liners lol.  Bummer you are in SA.. You could try my liners and I want to try your Mellow Mood!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_MrsMay, UD 24/7 liners are fannnntastic! I like them better than Pearlgliders! I haven't tried MUFE Aqualiners in similar colours and I don't know when I am going to use them(they are so precious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). The colour pay-off is amazing. The only con is they are really soft, so sharpening needs extra care. I sharpened them for the first time today, only because I received the full size liners yesterday! It feels so good using the pointy liners lol. Bummer you are in SA.. You could try my liners and I want to try your Mellow Mood!_

 
Thanks for that!  We will definately have to catch up when I'm over in Melbourne in March and I will bring what I can of my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmm.... maybe that means I need to get a traincase?


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 28, 2008)

MrsMay, do you like bright coloured liners?  I just tried MUFE and I still like UD 24/7 better. Now I wish I ordered more UD 24/7 colours, when I had the chance!   Lol.. Talking about traincase.. I saw someone selling Napoleon traincase for $35, without the Napoleon badge, of course. And it was pink!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 28, 2008)

^^ I do like the bright coloured liners, but I am only just getting used to them as previously I had been addicted to blacktrack!

The pearlglide liners are my first venture into the coloured liners, I got suckered in by the glitter!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 28, 2008)

I like Fluidline in other glittery colours, but only use Blacktrack, when colours clash too much. I can venture out and be really over the top with the jewellery designs, but when it comes to make ups.. I am a chicken!   
MrsMay, I did a swatch of different brown liners in the swatch thread http://specktra.net/f217/new-officia...5/index37.html


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 28, 2008)

Good morning! I know this sounds really vain, but I am loving today's look - Rose gold & Mint!  

Eyes:
UDPP Primer
Tiny bit of CCB Pearl
Gorgeous Gold e/s (inner corner)
Amber Lights e/s   (mid lid)
Newly Minted e/s  (underlash, outer corner and crease)
Shimmermoss e/s  (crease)
White Opal pigment (upper lid)
Benefit Highbeam  (highlight)
Old Gold pigment & MUFE eyeseal (liner)

Face:
MUFE primer in green
MUFE foundation #115
SFF to set
Petticoat MSF
Dollymix

Lips:
Cranapple l/l
Bombshell l/s
Malibu Barbie l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 29, 2008)

Today:

*Eyes:*
Mehron Pastel Palette Base in a brown colour
Guilded Ash - Inner corners
Verdigris - Lid
Delft p/p - Crease
Cool Heat - Crease (on top of Delft)
Humid - Crease
Bottle Green - Outer v
Carbon - Crease 
Feline+Blacktrack
Zoomlash
*
Cheeks:*
Pink Perfection Blush - Earthen Glow Minerals
Fab Blush

*Lips:*
Beaux Lustreglass


----------



## vivbabe10 (Nov 29, 2008)

Oooh! This thread seems so much fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
UDPP
Lorac Trio Baked Eyeshadow in Evening Star- the lightest color is lid & crease color, medium color is the crease color, & the darkest color is the outer v
Mac greyprint (liner)
Zoom Lash
Brow set in Mink

*Cheeks:
*Petticoat
So Ceylon (contour & bronzer)

*Lips:*
Baume Lip Balm
Mac- Pure Rose
Clinique- Hazelnut


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 29, 2008)

Today was a really slack day for me...

Eyes:
UDPP
Grand Entrance (starflash) lashline to brows
Gold Stroke pigment in crease
Blitz & Glitz fluidline
CG Volume Effect mascara

Face:
Inglot Skin Primer
Studio Tech NW15
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Chanel lipliner in Pivione
Rags to Riches dazzleglass

That's it for today!  very basic...


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 29, 2008)

*vivbabe10*, what colour is Evening Star? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_Today was a really slack day for me..._

 
LOL, aren't you are work today?


----------



## vivbabe10 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Sambibabe- *Here's the picture from a website that I found of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Drug...0&op_sharpen=1

Ok.. so today I woke up and I felt so happy for some reason, so I spent a long time on my make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which is always good haha

*Face:*
Benefit- You Rebel Lite
Mac- Mineralized SPF 15 Foundation (Loose)
Benefit- Erase Paste
Shiseido- Color Stick in Rosy Flush
Nars- Crazed
Smashbox- Shimmer (Cheek Highlight)

*Eyes:*
Smashbox- Lip & Lid Primer
Mac- Soft Flower (Inner lid)
Mac- Lilac Touch (Outer lid)
Mac- Mineral (Crease)
Mac- Phloof! (Highlight)
Lancome- Precision Point Eyeliner
Mac- Purple Dash
Mac- Brownborder
YSL- Gold Mascara
Mac- Brow Set in Mink

*Lips:*
Rosebud- Minted Rose Lip Balm
Mac- See Thru Lip Color in Not So Shy!
Benefit- Her Glossiness in Who Are You Wearing


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks vivbabe10!  Wish I could wear Grey! My eyes look 'buised' with neutral colours, but it could be just me with the sucky applications. It is great to see another person using Benefit stuff - I love Erase paste and my Betty bag.  

Uh oh.. Another 5+ colour eye makeup here!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL, aren't you are work today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, I dont work weekends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's look was also super simple:

Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment (lashline to brows - I love this stuff!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tea Time pigment (crease)
Ostentatious fluidline
CG Volume Exact mascara

Face:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Tech NW15
MUFE HD Powder
Shy Beauty BPB

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione"
Mellow Mood lipstick

Sambibabe... I will try to make sure I leave enough time tomorrow morning to do a nice complicated look just for you


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ Oh my.. When I wrote that, I just finished depotting 12 eyeshadows and I was high on pure Acetone - this stuff is good! LOL.. At least you understood me alright MrsMay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  Sambibabe... I will try to make sure I leave enough time tomorrow morning to do a nice complicated look just for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 Oh thanks!! You know, I like when you guys have those lazy days that you can't be bothered having complicated look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow is my non-makeup day, but then I bought MAC stuff today and I want to play with them tomorrow.. Grrr..what to do?  Make up, or no makeup? lol


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 30, 2008)

Yesterday I had my company Christmas party and my store's theme was Pink so I did a pink look of course to go with my ruffley pink skirt >_<

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Perky p/pot
Pink Platinum - Lids w/217 brush (Metal Urge)
Nanogold - Highlight
Pink Venus - Lids
Post Haste - Crease
Nocturnelle - Outer V
Beauty Marked - Outer V/Lower lash line
Feline + Blacktrack
Visionaire LLL
Max Factor Masterpiece Max Mascara
*
Face:*
Studio Fix Powder Nw45
MSF Natural Deep Dark
MSF Duo in Dark - Shimmer Side to highlight
Loose Blot
Gleeful Mineralize Blush

*Lips:*
Pomposity 
Ms.Fizz Dazzleglass


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 30, 2008)

Spectrolite - that look sounds gorgeous... I wish I could wear pinks, but the majority of them make me look sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm so envious!


well I had a little bit more time this morning so I did a green look:

Eyes:
UDPP
Quick Frost pigment (highlight)
Pastorale pigment (inner lid)
Night Light pigment (outer lid)
Emerald Green pigment (crease & outer V)
Fiction e/s (crease)
Dark Soul pigment (little baby bit in outer v)
Blacktrack fluidline
CG Volume Exact mascara

Face:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Tech in NW20
MUFE HD Powder
Merrily Mineralized blush

Lips:
Plum lipliner
Lightly Ripe l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 30, 2008)

Did the guys have to wear pink too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pink ruffle skirt sounds cute! Somehow the eye makeup doesn't sound THAT complicated today.. Maybe because I know all the colours, so it is easier for me to visualise your look?

MrsMay, I am wearing green too!  Lucky I don't work at the same place like Jenna! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Smashbox Photofinish Primer
Benefit Dr Feelgood
MUFE HD foundation
Benefit Erase Paste Concealer

Eyes
UDPP
MUFE Pearly pencil shadow in White (thick line along the upper lash)
Bitter e/s (inner corner)
Swimming e/s+ Mixing medium (mid lid & outer corner)
Humid e/s (v)
Golder's green pigment (all over the lid)
White Gold (highlight)
UD 24/7 liner in black

Cheeks
Style Blush
NYX Taupe (contour)
Soft & Gentle (highlight)

Lips
Prep+Prime
Dervish l/l
Politely Pink l/s
Flusterose l/g

My eyes turned out a lot stronger than expected, so I chose to have light pink lips instead, except they are not the light pink!! Grrrr..


----------



## vivbabe10 (Nov 30, 2008)

*sambibabe-* Do you just apply the lip stuff one on top of another? I've always wanted to try more fun things on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do you guys all like MUFE stuff? I've heard a lot about it but have never actually tried it out.

Today was an easy day make-up wise, I had church early in the morning. I had this really cute navy blue-ish jacket today so I decided to go for a dark look & still trying to keep it casual for church 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
Mac- Prep & Prime Face
Mac- Mineralize Satinfinish
Mac- Select Cover-up
Mac- Invisible Set Powder
Mac- Fix+

*Cheek*
Mac- Love Thing
Mac- Belightful (Highlight)

*Eyes*
Benefit- Erase Paste
Dior- Sky Glow




Bottom Left Color- Lid
Bottom Right Color- Crease
Top Right Color- Outer V
Middle Color- Highlight
Mac- Powerpoint Eyeliner in Prussian
Lancome- Precision Point Eyeliner
Mac- Prep & Prime
Mac- Plushlash
Mac- Browset in Mink

*Lips*
Mac- Soft Pause
Mac- Viva Glam VI


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 1, 2008)

*vivbabe10* - yes I do! Lip brush is my best friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tend to experiment more with the lip colours than anything, because I have pigmented lips and I don't like having strong eye colours..  I found my subtle pink just now - Politely pink lipstick and Fleur De Light lipglass!  Thanks goodness for the Little Darlings lol.  Hey, thanks so much for the pic of Dior palette!  You see, I would love to wear that baby blue on the top left!

I am sure MrsMay will agree with this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MUFE is great! Their HD foundation feels so light while providing good coverage.  I also tried their Star Powder (finer than MAC pigments), HD powder, eyeliner, concealer, primer and Eye seal. They are good, but not overly better than MAC IMHO.  If you are interested in trying some of their stuff, you can find a link in MrsMay's previous post and there you can find a stockist in Adelaide.  I just placed an order today and their pricing seems reasonable.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Did the guys have to wear pink too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pink ruffle skirt sounds cute! Somehow the eye makeup doesn't sound THAT complicated today.. Maybe because I know all the colours, so it is easier for me to visualise your look?_

 
There are no guys working at my shop but if there were then yes they would have to wear or interperate pink in some way too >_< It was heaps of fun. My skirt was made up of layers of silk ruffles, it was knee length and really fluffy. I felt like a cupcake! I think we are getting them in at work in another week or two.

Today I wore a green look too. It was kinda similar to a look I did a few days ago actually. It came out really nice and I think it would be good for an autumn look.

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork p/pot
Gilded Ash - Inner corners
Verdigris - Lids
A Little Folie - Crease
Humid - Outer v/crease + Lower lash line
Black Tied - Crease
Solar White - Highlight
Feline+Blacktrack
Plushlash

*Face:*
Studio Fix Powder Nw45
MSF Natural Deep Dark
Studio Lights Concealer in Smoothspice 
Trace Gold - Highlight
Nars Exhibit A - Blush
Eearthen Glow Minerals Sangria - Blush (It's a warm, sheer, slightly golden sparkley orangey colour)

*Lips:*
Ornamental Lustreglass <3


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am sure MrsMay will agree with this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MUFE is great! Their HD foundation feels so light while providing good coverage. I also tried their Star Powder (finer than MAC pigments), HD powder, eyeliner, concealer, primer and Eye seal. They are good, but not overly better than MAC IMHO. If you are interested in trying some of their stuff, you can find a link in MrsMay's previous post and there you can find a stockist in Adelaide. I just placed an order today and their pricing seems reasonable._

 
I do like the MUFE foundation, however I feel that it doesnt give as matte a finish as what Im used to, but I think I need to try thier Mat Velvet foundtion instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been using the HD powder with my studio tech foundation for the last couple of days and found that works really well as I only have a sample of the HD Foundation and I wanted to keep that for my work xmas party on Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Definately love the HD powder though, I will be picking up a jar of this with my xmas money!

speaking of which... I told my mum last night that for xmas I wanted a gift voucher for the place that sells MUFE in Adelaide, and she said why dont I just give you cash?  Then you can spend it on that and MAC?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_My skirt was made up of layers of silk ruffles, it was knee length and really fluffy. I felt like a cupcake! _

 
LOL It sounds really pretty and girly though - I like it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I saw your Metal x swatch and all the colours look great on you!  Especially Visionaire LLL. I love how all the colours POP against the darker skin.. They just don't do much on my skin!

*MrsMay*, your mum rocks!!  I actually ordered stuff from that Adelaide place, so that I could get some samples for the Face and Body foundation samples hehe.. Can you just walk in and try their stuff? 

I am getting the Dame Edna collection from hubby! He said he would pay for it!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*MrsMay*, your mum rocks!! I actually ordered stuff from that Adelaide place, so that I could get some samples for the Face and Body foundation samples hehe.. Can you just walk in and try their stuff? 

I am getting the Dame Edna collection from hubby! He said he would pay for it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Adelaide shop isnt really a shop as such as it's an actual makeup academy.  When I went there the other week there was an intercom downstairs and I had to get buzzed in to go upstairs to look at the stuff.  But yes, essentially if you use the intercom and let them know you're after the MUFE stuff they let you in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats on the Dame Edna stuff!  I'm only going to be getting the Kanga-Rouge lipstick from that collection, and that's IF I like the colour. (and I will B2M for it lol)


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 1, 2008)

If I ever get down to Adelaide, I will make sure I will check that place out. I will give them a call first though! It would be great to check out all those Diamond powders and Star powders in person.

Would you be getting anything from Monogram or Bondage Hello Kitty then?

BTW, if you ever needed anything from the PRO store, let me know.  I have been going there every week last month (have no life), so I can CP pro stuff for you.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_If I ever get down to Adelaide, I will make sure I will check that place out. I will give them a call first though! It would be great to check out all those Diamond powders and Star powders in person.

Would you be getting anything from Monogram or Bondage Hello Kitty then?

BTW, if you ever needed anything from the PRO store, let me know. I have been going there every week last month (have no life), so I can CP pro stuff for you._

 





 at bondage/HK!!!  Not sure what I will be getting from either of those collections... monogram isnt catching me since I have seen the pics of the packaging and I'm not a huge HK fan, although I am addicted to dazzleglass so I may pick up those even though the prices are ridiculous!

The collection I am waiting for is Blonde Brunette Redhead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for your kind offer of a CP, I may take you up on that when I run out of room in my palettes


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 1, 2008)

It was just a bit of shock for me to see HK that way, because I grew up with cute, pinky HK.

Oh yeah! Isn't the hair collection massive? I am sucker for the lip stuff and there will be 6 lipsticks and 6 lipglasses! Grr..  Mineralized skinfinish looks gorgeous too!

No problem.  I was there on Sunday to pick up a palette and thought about you!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 1, 2008)

I have so many colours on my eyes today. I think I am converted and it is all you guys' fault! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes
UDPP primer
Digit e/s (all over lid)
Beautiful Iris e/s (middle of lid)
Parfait Amour (outer corner)
Top Hat (V and crease)
Violet pigment (middle of lid)
Lark About pigment (upper lid)
Love Connection mineralized eyeshadow duo marble side (highlight)
Fluidline Blacktrack
Zoomlash

Face
MUFE HD primer in green
MUFE HD foundation
MUFE HD powder
Benefit Erase paste concealer
Stark Naked for the cheeck colour
So much eye makeup and forgot about MSF!

Lips
Dervish l/l
Angel l/s
Cultureclash l/g

I feel like I look like a porn star.. Could be the lipstick colour, but hubby doesn't think so and he is not excited about it, so maybe not. Does anyone have issues with Zoomlash?


----------



## vivbabe10 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Sambibabe-* I have no problems with Zoomlash whatsover! I love the small brush it comes with, and the formula just seems to make my lashes bigger without clumping it. Are you having any problems with it?

I also love your eye color combination today! I'm definitely thinking about trying the look this weekend. I definitely need to go out and buy me some more eyeshadows! lol, I thought I had enough but this post really make me want to buy all the eyeshadows to try you guys's looks haha.


Today I also did a purple look haha. So Sambibabe and I kinda match lol.

*Face
*Benefit- "That Gal" Face Brightener Primer
Napoleon Perdis- China Doll Foundation
Mac- Studio Touch-Up Stick
L'Oreal- Precious Peach
Mac- Fix+

*Eyes
*Too Faced- Eyeshadow Insurance
Shiseido- Violet Vission (Base)
Mac- Dazzlelight (Lid, I love the purplelish tint coming from the Shiseido base!)
Mac- Lotus Land (Crease)
Mac- Nocturnelle (Outer V)
Mac- Vanilla (Highlight)
Lancome- Presicion Eye Liner
Urban Decay- 24/7 Liner in Black
Smashbox- Lash Primer
Smashbox- Focal Point Lash Building Mascara
*
Lips
*Rosebud- Salve (Lip Balm)
Mac- Pleasureseeker
Nars- Giza

Btw, I don't live in Australia lol. I was doing a search on the forums and found this thread. But thank you so much for the store suggestions you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much do you guys pay in Australia for Mac products?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 1, 2008)

Where are you vivbabe10?  It doesn't matter if you are in Australia or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just love reading about everyone's looks - it certainly gets me out of my little comfort zone and try new things everyday!  Hey, you are using China Doll foundation, too! Do you like it?

I have been getting some black fall-outs on my face.. I don't think it is Blacktrack?  I will just wear Zoomlash tomorrow to see if it is the culprit. If it is the case (lucky it is only a sample), I am so giving it to my mum and she can use it to touch up her grey hair! LOL.  Dazzlelash is coming this week, yay!!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok ladies, this was a fairly simple fuss free look for me...

Eyes
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Gold Dusk pigment (lid)
Gold Stroke pigment (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
Cover Girl Volume Effect mascara

Face
Inglot Skin Primer
Studio Tech NW15
MUFE HD Powder
Sweetness BPB
YSL Touche Eclat under eyes

Lips
Pink Treat Cremestick liner
Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_Lips
Pink Treat Cremestick liner
Baby Sparks dazzleglass_


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_



_

 
lol.. here's some pics for you so you can see what I'm talking about


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 2, 2008)

^^ Goody! Thanks for that!! Are your lips pigmented?  You have both Mellow Mood and Lightly ripe, right?  How are they different from each other?  BTW, Cremesheen is up on website!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 2, 2008)

No, my lips arent really pigmented however I usually colour in my lips with my lipliner anyway to create a base for the lipstick/gloss.

Yep, I have both mellow mood and lightly ripe, I find that mellow mood is almost a mauvy brownish colour whereas lightly ripe is more of a sheer light red.

http://specktra.net/f217/new-officia...ml#post1267739

This swatch might help


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh thanks MrsMay!  I only grabbed Tempting quad eyeshadow from CoC collection and now I am thinking I should grab some lipsticks from MAC Aust website. I don't wear plummy dark lipsticks, but then I should prepare for the autumn right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you have other lipsticks from CoC collection?


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 2, 2008)

I B2M'd for most of the CoC collection lol...
I got (from memory): Lightly Ripe (x2), Rapturous, So Scarlet, Kirsch Mattene.

Now I am thinking I want a backup of Rapturous as well lol.  Why dont you B2M for them if they still have them in the stores?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 2, 2008)

WOW how often do you B2M?..I already did B2M last week and got Angel and Brave, plus two stores I visited no longer had CoC! So I had no way of swatching them in person (not that I swatch b4 buy anyway).  It is just so annoying.. I walked passed CoC display numerous times and did not give it a glance and somehow now I want those lipsticks! Grrr


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 2, 2008)

Today I did a fairy look using mostly mineral makeup I got from Earthen Glow Minerals a week or two ago >_<  I am in love with the colours and the quality is also very nice.

*Eyes:*
Nice Vice paint pot
Beauty Burst - Crease
Wish - Heavenly Natural Beauty (A sheer purple/pink duochrome) - Brow highlight
New Amethyst - Earthen Glow Minerals (A sparkly, lilac colour) - Inner corners
Reflects Purple Duo Glitter - Inner Corners + around the outer V
#70 pigment - Inglot (A gorgeous, vibrant teal) - Centre of lids, lower lash line
Deep Royal Purple - Earthen Glow Minerals (A vibrant, sparkly purple) - Outer V/Crease
Feline + Blacktrack - as usual >_<
Max Factor Masterpiece Max + Yves Saint Laurent Everlong Mascara in purple

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF50
Mac Mineralize Foundation SPF 15 - Deep Dark
Studio Lights Concealer - Smoothspice
Magenta - Earthen Glow Minerals - Blush
Sassed Up Iridescent Powder - Cheeks
*
Lips:*
Bare Necessity Dazzleglass

After wearing Reflects Purple Duo today I am in love with the glitters. I might go back for Blackened Red and Very Pink!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning! Today I tried the Hollywood Glamour look with simple eyes and red lips. I also used Facefront cosmetics - if you like MAC piggies, you will love FFC!






Face
MUFE HD primer - green
MUFE HD foundation - 115
MUFE HD powder
Benefit Erase Paste
Benefit Dr Feelgood
Petticoat MSF
NARS Amour blush
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
FFC Suvival Paint (primer)
FFC Blushing - peach gold (all over lid)
FFC Butter me up - bronze gold (crease)
Print e/s - (V)
MUFE Star powder 942 - iridescent peach (lower eyelash)
Castledew Felt tip pen eyeliner (thick line on the top lashline)
NYX liner in white (waterline)
Zoomlash 

Lips
Cherry l/l
Shu Uemura 165S l/s - gorgeous red!!
Crazee l/s (to make it a bit warmer colour)


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_After wearing Reflects Purple Duo today I am in love with the glitters. I might go back for Blackened Red and Very Pink!_

 
 I agree.. My MUA gave me the sample of Blackened Red and it is beautiful!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay chickies... here is my look for today:

Eyes:
UDPP
Stray Gray paintpot (yay! I finally tracked this down!)
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Coco pigment (lid and crease)
Satin Taupe e/s (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
CG Volume Effect Mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Tech NW20
True Romantic BPB
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione"
Money, Honey dazzleglass

Just a small note on today's look... I love Stray Gray paintpot! This is almost the exact same colour as Coco pigment (or Subtle pigment for that matter) and makes the colour seem a lot deeper and less sheer


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ 
Just a small note on today's look... I love Stray Gray paintpot! This is almost the exact same colour as Coco pigment (or Subtle pigment for that matter) and makes the colour seem a lot deeper and less sheer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Oooohhh.. Even Vanilla piggie againt SG PP sounds good!


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 2, 2008)

MrsMay: I NEED Stray Gray, where did you find it?


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_MrsMay: I NEED Stray Gray, where did you find it?_

 
In the clearance bin - I was cheering when I found it!
I saw one pop up the other day as well, but it seems to have been sold now.

I can send you a sample if you would like?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 3, 2008)

MrsMay, you are so generous!  Got my foundation samples from Media Makeup today. They put liquid foundation into MUFE empty shadow pots and stuck clear tapes around them. How dumb did the girl think that would be liquid proof!  All my stuff were covered in foundations, including receipts!!  She also sent me cheaper Star Powder, not Diamond Powder I ordered. How annoying!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_MrsMay, you are so generous! Got my foundation samples from Media Makeup today. They put liquid foundation into MUFE empty shadow pots and stuck clear tapes around them. How dumb did the girl think that would be liquid proof! All my stuff were covered in foundations, including receipts!! She also sent me cheaper Star Powder, not Diamond Powder I ordered. How annoying!_

 
oh bugger, I am soooo sorry!!!!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 3, 2008)

Aw thanks! Did the girl put your HD foundation sample in the shadow pot too? I love the size of MUFE lipliner though. Cheaper than MAC and so long, I could use it as a wand!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 3, 2008)

^^ lol at the wand!

Yes, she did put it into a shadow pot for me, but I said that would be fine as I knew I would be keeping it upright until I got home (I drove into the city).


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh that make sense!! They should have some standard screw lid jars like MAC or Mecca! Anyway, I should just be quiet and happy that I got MUFE lol.


----------



## vivbabe10 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Where are you vivbabe10?  It doesn't matter if you are in Australia or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just love reading about everyone's looks - it certainly gets me out of my little comfort zone and try new things everyday!  Hey, you are using China Doll foundation, too! Do you like it?

I have been getting some black fall-outs on my face.. I don't think it is Blacktrack?  I will just wear Zoomlash tomorrow to see if it is the culprit. If it is the case (lucky it is only a sample), I am so giving it to my mum and she can use it to touch up her grey hair! LOL._

 
Haha I love how loving you are to your mother and her grey hair!

I am in the United States, haha. And as for the black fall-outs if zoomlash is the culprit I would suggest an eyelash primer of some sort.

A few days ago was actually my first time using the China Doll foundation, it doesn't make you face as soft as the Mac Mineralize Foundation I always use, but it does have a lot of coverage. And I got for liek $8 bucks for sale lol. So it's definitely worth the price. How do you like it on you? Because I felt it was a little cakey at first but I just had to use less foundation I guess?

Anyways... Today's Look: Neutral Everyday Brown (Kinda boring, at least it matched my outfit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Face
*Mac- Prep & Prime Face
Mac- Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation
Mac- Select Cover-Up
Shiseido- Bronze Flush




Mac- Spaced-Out
Mac- Format (Bronzer/Contour)
Mac- Fix+
*
Eyes
*Benefit- Lemon Aid
Mac- Paintpot in Constructivist
Mac- Dazzlelight (Lid, but not using the whole height of my lid only about half the height of my lid) <--- I hope that make sense lol
Mac- Bold & Brazen (Lid & Crease, the half of the height of my lid & a little bit into the crease)
Mac- Antiqued (Outcrease, above the Bold & Brazen but not using the whole eye space)
Mac- Vanilla (Highlight)
Mac- Fluid Liner in Rich Ground
Mac- Technakohl in Brown Border
YSL- Gold Mascara
Mac- Brow Set
*
Lips
*Mac- Lip Conditioner Stick in Strobe Rays
Nars- Lipstick in Mitzi
http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Drug...0&op_sharpen=1
Mac- Lipglass in Enchantress


Today's look was quite confusing to explain haha. I hope you guys can understand at least a little bit. I'm not the best explainer haha


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey vivbabe10! I found the black flaking culprit and it was Blacktrack! I got it as a sample and maybe she had it for awhile? Blacktrack shouldn't flake, right? Today I wore Survival paint primer and no pigment fallout! Whhhhaaat? $8?  That's a fantastic deal! I like the coverage and colour it gives, but I don't wear it often anymore. I think it works best with 187 brush.

That Shiseido stick looks pretty!  Yes, I can so see it on my cheeks!


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_In the clearance bin - I was cheering when I found it!
I saw one pop up the other day as well, but it seems to have been sold now.

I can send you a sample if you would like?_

 
Clearance Bin where? MAC on sale...what??
Thats okay MrsMay as much as I want to say yes I couldnt bare the thought of you having a chunk missing out of your paintpot! Too pretty!! Im sure if I look harder I'll find it eventually.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey vivbabe10! I found the black flaking culprit and it was Blacktrack! I got it as a sample and maybe she had it for awhile? Blacktrack shouldn't flake, right?_

 

I've been using Blacktrack for a few years now and have never had an issue with it flaking. I think that the one that you are using is definitely off or something :S

I decided on a smokey blue look today.

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Electro Sky paint pot
Warm Chill - Inner corners
Blue side of Sea + Sky w/fix+ - Lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Atlantic Blue - Crease
Climate Blue - Outer V
Black side of Hot Contrast - Outer V
Solar White - Highlight
Feline + Blacktrack
Zoomlash

*Face:*
Mineralized Loose Foundation
MSF Natural - Deep Dark
Earthen Glow Minerals Perfectly Pink - Blush
Gleeful - Blush
So Ceylon - Cheeks

*Lips:*
Liqueur Lipglass


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 3, 2008)

primer: udpp 
e/s last call ~urban decay on lid
e/s sketch ~MAC in crease & outer V
liner: engraved~MAC
lashes: L'oreal Voluminous
brows: e/s brown down~MAC
face: Mineralize Satin Finish in NC50


----------



## vivbabe10 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Spectrolite- *oooh! All your looks seems really pretty, and I really want to try the look on myself. But I'm not sure if those colors would look good on me. What shade are you for Mac?

Today, I'm not wearing that much make-up because I went out last night and woke up late for school today. So here's my make-up for last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wearing a black top with a blue blazer so I tried a blue-smokey look.

*Face*
Mac- Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation
Mac- Mineralize Foundation Loose
Mac- Melba
MSF- Dark/Natural & Shimmer (Dark color for countour & Light color for highlight)
Mac- Invisible Set Powder
Mac- Fix+

*Eyes*
Urban Decay- Primer Potion
Dior- 5-Colour Eyeshadow in Pink Attitude




Bottom Left- Lid
Bottom Right- Crease
Top Left- Higher Crease
Middle- Highlight
Lancome- Precision Eye Liner
UD- 24/7 Eyeliner in Black
Ardell- Fashion Eyelashes in #109




L'Oreal- Bare Naturale Mascara
Mac- Brow Shader

*Lips*
Mac- Tinted Lip Conditioner in Strobe Rays
Mac- Fanfare l/s
Mac- Prr l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree spectrolite! I have three other Fluidline colous and they don't flake either.

UD last call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cool lashes vivbabe10!

Pretty boring look for me today~

Face
Smashbox Photofinish Primer Light
MUFE Face & Body foundation Porcelain
Benefit Erase Paste
MUFE Concealer pencil
Kanebo Powder

Eyes
Survival Paint Primer (testing for glitters)
Lotusland e/s (all over lid)
Beautymarked e/s (middle of lid)
Reflects Blackened Red (crease & v)
Pink Pearl pigment (inner corner and upper lid)
Your Ladyship pigment (highlight)
Benefit Highbeam (highlight)
MUFE Cakeliner Black
Zoomlash

Cheeks
So Ceylon for the fishface contouring
Pink Swoon Blush
Petticoat
Soft & Gentle

Lips
Erase paste PRO
Lip conditioner
MUFE Dusty Rose l/l
Plink l/s
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass

I don't usually like to wear Glitters as they tend to fall into my eyes & contacts (ouch!). Due to stickiness of Survival Paints, my eyes don't feel gritty. Yay.. going to buy more glitters!!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey ladies, my look today was as follows:

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s (highlight)
Tempting e/s (lid and crease)
Chocolate brown pigment (little bit in crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
CG Volume Exact Mascara

Face:
Inglot Skin Primer
Studio Tech NW20
Blushbaby blush
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Spice lip pencil
Saplicious lipgelee

Sambibabe - I might have to look into the survival paints as I love using glitters!  Did you get it locally or was it from the US?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 4, 2008)

MrsMay, Survival paint is from *Facefront cosmetics*, US. It has such mixed reviews though!  With my last order, I asked for a sample and they gave me a full 5g jar!  I don't think they give out samples anymore.  If you PM me your address, I can send you some of it. You only need a teeny bit, so even half of the sample jar would last me for awhile!!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 4, 2008)

Todays Look:
*
Eyes:*
Delft paint pot
Cool Heat - Inner corners
Purple Side of Outstpoken wet with fix + - Lids + Lower lash line
A Little Folie - Crease
Burgundy Side of Outspoken - Crease
Beauty Marked - Outer V
Beautiful Iris - Centre of lids
HNB Wish - Highlight
Raven Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Feline + Blacktrack
Zoomlash
Body Shop Glitter Roller - Outer corners of eyes

*Face:*
Mineralized Loose Foundation
MSF Natural - Deep Dark
Lucent Sheersheen Powder - Highlight
Stark Naked - Blush
Petticoat
*
Lips:*
Jampacked Lipglass <3 I need a backup of this stuff!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivbabe10* 

 
_*Spectrolite- *oooh! All your looks seems really pretty, and I really want to try the look on myself. But I'm not sure if those colors would look good on me. What shade are you for Mac?_

 
^^Thank you >_< I'm NW45 and have warm brown skin with golden undertones. Try the look out and let us know how you go!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_MrsMay, Survival paint is from *Facefront cosmetics*, US. It has such mixed reviews though! With my last order, I asked for a sample and they gave me a full 5g jar! I don't think they give out samples anymore. If you PM me your address, I can send you some of it. You only need a teeny bit, so even half of the sample jar would last me for awhile!!_

 
awww thanks hun!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will PM you and I'm sure we can sort something out


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 4, 2008)

spectrolite, your look sounds gorgeous today!  Wish I could wear Jampacked!

You are welcome, ummmm MrsMay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

I got a little haul from The Face Shop today. I only went there to grab my favorite face mask sheets/patches, but the owner lady kept talking to me and I ended up spending 90 bucks. Man, I could spent that $90 on MAC or NARS stuff!  I just couldn't help myself, when I saw these pretty pink creme liners ($8 each and comes with a lip brush) and baby pink lipstick ($16). Grrrr..


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 4, 2008)

Zzz.. Sleepy and tired today. Only 11:20am and I could go back to bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At least I like my look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Smashbox Photofinish Light (primer)
Benefit Dr Feelgood (skin Refiner)
MUFE Face & Body Foundation Soft Ivory
Benefit Erase Paste (concealer)
MUFE HD powder

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Brow Pencil Spiked & Kate Eyebrow kit
Bare Study PP
Paradisco e/s(entire lid)
Coppering e/s (outer corner)
Passionate e/s (lower lash)
Print e/s (v & crease)
Kitschmas piggie (inner corner)
Goldenaire piggie (upper lid)
Benefit Highbeam (highlight)
UD 24/7 liner in Lucky (bright copper)

Cheeks
Pink Swoon (light touch)
Soft & Gentle (highlight)

Lips
The Face Shop Automatic Lip pencil in light wine (pretty pink!)
Chatterbox l/s
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## vivbabe10 (Dec 5, 2008)

*spectrolite-* That's really convenient, because I'm a NC45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I still can't tell if I'm a cool or a warm. I've gotten different opinion but i'm still really doubtful. But noneless, I will try buying some of those eyeshadow shades next time I go shopping.
*
Sambibabe- *I really like my UD 24/7 liner in black & white, I've never taken any thoughts on buying the liner in a variety of different colors. Do you have any other color? if so what's your favorite?

_Todays's Look_*

Face:
*Mac- Prep & Prime
Benefit- YouRebel Lite (Tinted Moisturizer)
Benefit- Erase Paste (Concealer)




L'Oreal- TrueMatch Blush in Baby Blossom
Mac- Fix+

*Eyes:
*Too Faced- Shadow Insurance
Mac- Naked Pigment (lid)
Mac- Talent Pool (Crease)
Mac- Vanilla Pigment (Highlight)
Lancome- Precision Eyeliner
UD- 24/7 liner in black
Mac- Kohl Eyeliner in fascinating (white, use for bottom waterline)
Mac- Plush Lash
Mac- Brow Set
*
Lips:
*Mac- Lip Conditioner in Petting Pink
Nars- Lipstick in Venice
YSL- Shimmering Lip Gloss in Golden Peony

Tonight's Look
*
Face
*Bare Vitamins- Skin Rever Upper
Bare Minerals- Foundation
Kevyn Aucoin- Sensual Skin Enhancer
Mac- Cream Base in Hush
Nars- Super Orgasm
Mac- Fix+
Mac- Highlight in Belightful
*
Eyes*
Dior- 5-Coulour Shadow in Earth Reflections




Top Left- lid
Top Right- Crease
Bottom Left- Outer V
Bottom Right- Highlight
Ardell- Fashion Lashes #101
Smashbox- Focal Building Mascara
Mac- Brow Shader
L'Oreal- eyeliner in Black Sable

*
Lips
*Rosebud- Brambleberry Rose
Mac- Hot Gossip L/S
Mac- Cultured L/G

BTW. Sorry about the pictures, I'm just a visual person.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ Wow.. how many Dior quads do you have? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey, I am a visual person, too, so the pictures really help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vivbabe10, have you tried UD 24/7 liner travel set?  I bought those on ebay, when they weren't that popular and got ripped off a big time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but they are my favorite coloured liners.  I would love their new liquid liners too, but I will just have to wait for my next Sephora CP. Grrrrr


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 5, 2008)

Today's look was a practice run for my work Christmas party tomorrow....

Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment
Tea Time pigment
Blacktrack fluidline
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara

Face:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Tech NW15
Stark Naked Blush
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Plum lipliner
Rapturous mattene (lightly applied and blended into a stain)
Red Romp lipglass

Pics are in the FOTD section


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

That looks great MrsMay!  My favorite Hollywood Glamour=Marylin Monroe=Christina Aguilera look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What are you wearing (clothing wise) to the party?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 5, 2008)

I totally forgot about this thread and had to read like 3 pages to catch up! All of the looks sound amazing, guys, you totally need to post some photos coz I'm really bad at visualising eye looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I especially like the purple look that you did the other day spectrolite!!

andddddd I am wearing:

Face:

Elizabeth Arden concealer
Some random foundation sample my friend got me from her work (I should probably ask her what it is hehe)
Sheer Select Loose Powder NC20
MSF Light Flush
MSF Gold Deposit

Eyes:

Barestudy paintpot
Electric Coral pigment
Ruby Red pigment
Copper sparkle pigment
Some copperish pigment from Inglot (my bf got it from me yesterday, it's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Vanilla pigment
Feline eye kohl
Plushlash mascara in plushblack

Lips:

Money Honey dazzleglass

And lastly, MrsMay I wanted to ask you, what is the Inglot skin primer like? I have the NP one and I feel so guilty using it coz my housemate built it up to be this super amazing expensive product so I only use it on special occassions haha.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_That looks great MrsMay! My favorite Hollywood Glamour=Marylin Monroe=Christina Aguilera look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are you wearing (clothing wise) to the party?_

 
I will be wearing the same black and red satin dress I posted a couple of pages ago


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I will be wearing the same black and red satin dress I posted a couple of pages ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Oh, how can I forget!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh, how can I forget! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivbabe10* 

 
_*spectrolite-* That's really convenient, because I'm a NC45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I still can't tell if I'm a cool or a warm. I've gotten different opinion but i'm still really doubtful. But noneless, I will try buying some of those eyeshadow shades next time I go shopping._

 
I read somewhere that you can sort of tell by the colour of your veins if you are cool or warm skinned. Green veins is meant to suggest warm tones and blue veins are meant to suggest cool. Mine seem teal though so maybe I'm somewhere in the the middle hahah. 

I did another green look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Delft paint pot
Parrot - Inner Corners + Lower lash line
Warm Chill - On top of Parrot
Too Faced "Moon Beam" - Applied wet to lids (Looove Too Faced baked shadows omg!)
A Little Folie - Crease
Bottle Green - Outer V/Crease
Black Tied - Crease
Light green pearly part of Moon Beam + Femme Fi - Highlight
Feline + Blacktrack
Zoomlash

*Face:*
Usual Mac mineral foundation
MSF Natural - Deep Dark
Becca Loose Powder
Trace Gold - Highlight
Merrily - Blush
Petticoat <3
Fix + 

*Lips:*
Bare Necessity Dazzleglass
^^I'm so lazy when it comes to my lips most of the time.


----------



## jrm (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
I will be wearing the same black and red satin dress I posted a couple of pages ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Oh, how can I forget! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
As usual, she's just gonna totally out-class and blow all the other girls out of the water with her stunning attire and make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. how's a girl supposed to compete!?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

MrsMay, jrm is just being modest, right? You've gotta post the pic from the party (make sure Jenna is included).

LOL spectrolite, I was going to say, how about if I had greenish bluey veins? I think you got that info from MAC website, under the foundation colour info or something.  I remember reading it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW spectrolite, do you use Nars Rated R often?  I bought Jolie Poupee today and me thinking the shades are nothing spectacular. Maybe I should go and change to Rated R..


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_BTW spectrolite, do you use Nars Rated R often?  I bought Jolie Poupee today and me thinking the shades are nothing spectacular. Maybe I should go and change to Rated R.._

 

I hardly ever use it. I think I've used it maybe 3-4 times since I got it. I dunno, I think it just gets neglected or forgotten because it's so small and my Mac stuff is all easy to get to in palettes. Maybe I will dust it off tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Honestly I don't think it's anything special either... From memory the colour payoff was poor. You have to really pack it on and it's really fine and shimmery.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I hardly ever use it. I think I've used it maybe 3-4 times since I got it. I dunno, I think it just gets neglected or forgotten because it's so small and my Mac stuff is all easy to get to in palettes. Maybe I will dust it off tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Honestly I don't think it's anything special either... From memory the colour payoff was poor. You have to really pack it on and it's really fine and shimmery._

 
 I have the same problem. I have Elsa and Penelope, which I have not touched for a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thought Jolie Poupee would be lovely lilac/lavender purple, but it goes blue on my eyes!  I will have to try it with nice base.  Perhaps we should make it a NARS day tomorrow, so we won't forget to use them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Anyway, what a pity as Rated R always catch my eyes - the green looks amazing!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

Purple look today. What I can't stand is muddy looking purple, so tried to stay away from blending darker colours.

Face
MUFE HD primer
MUFE HD foundation
MUFE HD powder
Benefit Erase Paste

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance (primer)
Paint Stick PRO - cool pink (pink base to turn blue shadow to purple)




NARS Jolie Poupee Blue/Lavender - left (all over lid)
NARS Jolie Poupee Purple shimmer - right (outer corner & lowerlash)
Facefront Weekend Warrior pigment - dark purple (v)
Print e/s (darken up v a bit more)
Facefront Locked in Lilac pigment - light lilac (inner corner)
Lovely Lily pigment (upper lid)
Nylon e/s (highlight)
Felt tip eyeliner in black

Cheeks
Paint stick pro in Cool Pink
Petticoat
Soft & Gentle

Lips
Dervish l/l
Brave l/s
Flusterose l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 6, 2008)

Mega blue look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This really made my eyes POP and I had quite a few comments

*Eyes:*
Electro Sky Paint Pot
Nile Eye Shadow - Lids
Naval Blue Eyeshadow - Outer V
The Body Shop eye shimmer in an iridescent blue colour - Centre of lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Atlantic Blue - Crease
Bell Bottom Blue - Crease
Reflects Duo Purple - Inner corners
Too Faced "Deep Space" - Lower lash line
Blacktrack/Feline
Zoomlash

*Face:*
The usuals and Earthen Glow Minerals - Pink Perfection Blush
Northern Light

*Lips:*
Sugar Trance


----------



## vivbabe10 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Sambibabe- *Haha, I guess you've noticed my obsession with Dior Eye Palette. Sadly I only have 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am definitely going to get more so you'll see much more of the Dior Palette haha. BTW I love your visuals too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I read somewhere that you can sort of tell by the colour of your veins if you are cool or warm skinned. Green veins is meant to suggest warm tones and blue veins are meant to suggest cool. Mine seem teal though so maybe I'm somewhere in the the middle hahah. _

 
Oh I've heard that too, the bad thing is my veins are too deep to see haha. I think I have greenish veins but I'm not sure. I'm asian so I guess the lady just assume that I'm a cool tone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I've been really lazy with make-up lately. My mid-term is coming up so I'm mostly focused on school. 
*Today's Look:

Face:
*Mac- Prep & Prime
Napoleon Perdis- China Doll Foundation
Mac- Select Cover-Up (Concealer)
Laura Geller- Balance & Brighten (All over face for a glow)
Mac- Peachkeen (Apple of Cheek)
Laura Geller- Bronze & Brighten (Contour & for natural bronze)
Mac- Fix+

*Eyes:
*Benefit- Lemon Aid
Mac- Mineral Duo in Gallery Gal/Brightside




Top Color- Lid & Highlight
Bottom Color- Crease
Lancome- Precision Eyeliner
L'Oreal- Eyeliner in Black Sable
YSL- Gold Mascara
Mac- Brow Shader
*
Lips:
*Dylan's Candy Bar- Lip saver in Birthday Batter
Mac- Soft & Slow Lipglass​


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 7, 2008)

LOL.. vivbabe10, I think I only have one eyeshadow duo and two lipglosses from Dior.  I prefer their handbags more than the cosmetics line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If you are Asian with greenish veins, then you are NC with yellow undertones?

Today I am wearing a real bright look~

Face
MUFE stuff as usual

Cheeks
Dollymix
Petticoat
Soft & Gentle

Eyes
MES duo in Fresh Green Mix - green (all over lid)
Overgrown e/s (mid lid) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Humid e/s (v)
Chartreuse pigment (inner corner and upper lid)
MUFE Pearl Eyeshadow white (lower lash)
MUFE Aqua eyeliner Black
Zoomlash

Lips
Prep & Prime
Morange l/s - bright orange!!
Shine Manish l/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 7, 2008)

I went purple today :> My dad's gf noted that my eyes looked super green so that was awesome (they're hazel)

Face:

Elizabeth Arden concealer
Clinique super balanced makeup foundation
MSF Natural - Medium
Dainty mineralise blush

Eyes:

Royal Hue shadestick
Purple Shower eyeshadow
Jeweltone eyeshadow
Inglot 193 (purple/burgundyish)
Violet pigment
Vanilla pigment
Feline eye kohl
Hypnose mascara

Lips:

Money Honey dazzleglass

and hopefully I'll wake up early enough tomorrow to do something pretty for work


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

  I went purple today :> My dad's gf noted that my eyes looked super green so that was awesome (they're hazel)

 
 That's nice! The girl @ Mecca did purple eyes for me and I ended up looking like



But with Purple eye patches, of course


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 7, 2008)

ok girlies....

I have been MIA since friday as I've been busy!

My makeup for the xmas party yesterday was the same as friday except I added some Golddrift glitter on top of your ladyship pigment, and only wore Rapturous mattene on my lips with no gloss (so it wouldnt rub off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Today I didnt wear any makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as I was sleeping most of the day to recover (probably due to large amounts of alcohol and the 4am finish)...  Should be back to my normal self ready for tomorrow though


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ok girlies....

I have been MIA since friday as I've been busy!

My makeup for the xmas party yesterday was the same as friday except I added some Golddrift glitter on top of your ladyship pigment, and only wore Rapturous mattene on my lips with no gloss (so it wouldnt rub off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Today I didnt wear any makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as I was sleeping most of the day to recover (probably due to large amounts of alcohol and the 4am finish)... Should be back to my normal self ready for tomorrow though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So I gather no pressed pigments today?


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_So I gather no pressed pigments today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hell no... I had trouble getting out of bed let alone doing anything else!

Pressed piggies are on the agenda for next weekend though


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_hell no... I had trouble getting out of bed let alone doing anything else!

Pressed piggies are on the agenda for next weekend though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 You party animal you, MrsMay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am not supposed to wear makeups today, but nothing more depressing than looking at my bare face, so I've decided to experiment the 'light look' for the summer.

Face
Bare Escentuals Vitamin thingy
Dior SPF 50+
Mixture of Strobe Liquid & Coogi BB cream 
MUFE lift concealer for the undereyes
Blot Powder

Eyes
UDPP
Bark e/s (Brow)
Melon p/m (all over lid)
Gold Mode p/m (crease)
Gold Stroke p/m (v)
Benefit Highbeam (browbone)
Some Japanese Brand clear eyelash conditioner

Cheeks
Dollymix
Petticoat

Lips
Tinted Lip conditioner in Gentle Coral

Wow.. No mascaras, no eyeliners, but I still look made-up!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow.. No mascaras, no eyeliners, but I still look made-up!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You go girl! I always feel ridiculously naked without eyeliner/mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The look sounds awesome, Melon pigment is one of my favourites. I went dark greenish today coz it felt cold and dreary this morning..

Face:

Clinique foundation
Elizabeth Arden concealer (my bags are SO bad I just don't know what to do)
Dainty mineralise blush
Medium Dark pressed blot powder

Eyes:

Delft paintpot
Steamy eye shadow
Swimming eye shadow
Teal pigment
Moodring eye shadow (Heatherette trio 1)
Cloudburst eye shadow (Heatherette trio 1)
Mystery eye kohl
Black russian pearlglide eye liner
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Nice Buzz plushglass

Turned out a bit full on but eh I don't care haha.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_You go girl! I always feel ridiculously naked without eyeliner/mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL.. I was trying to have a bare-face look. I was also hoping for my Dazzlelash mascara to arrive today, but not that lucky! US deliveries are soooo slow this month!!

Wow, your eye makeup sounds awesome!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ lol... I feel naked without my blacktrack!

Today:

Eyes:
UDPP
Pink Opal pigment (highlight)
Helium pigment (lid)
Apricot Piink pigment (outer lid and crease)
Grey side of Word of Mouth MES trio (crease)
Lithograph fluidline
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Tech NW15
Pleasantry Mineralized blush
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione"
Soft Pause l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 8, 2008)

^^ lol. Which brush do you use for Blacktrack?


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ lol. Which brush do you use for Blacktrack?_

 
I use the Bobbi Brown Ultra Fine eyeliner brush.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I use the Bobbi Brown Ultra Fine eyeliner brush._

 
I have been using #263 and I don't know if my lining skill is crappy or I need another brush that gives a better control.

MrsMay, would you remember roughly how much BB brush was? 
This is MUFE version ($35):


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I have been using #263 and I don't know if my lining skill is crappy or I need another brush that gives a better control.

MrsMay, would you remember roughly how much BB brush was? 
This is MUFE version ($35):
_

 
Have you tried the 266 mac brush??


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I have been using #263 and I don't know if my lining skill is crappy or I need another brush that gives a better control.

MrsMay, would you remember roughly how much BB brush was? 
This is MUFE version ($35):




_

 
Im sorry, I dont actually remember... I bought it about 7 years ago, but I am due for another one shortly!  I have a vague idea that it may have been around $35 or $40?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, I have 266 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only like using the angled brush on my brows lol.

Thanks MrsMay! Damn.. It is so hard to make comparison by looking at the pictures!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 8, 2008)

Good morning ladies, a subtle gray smokey look for me today. I am unsure about my eyes as until yesterday, I have been a neutral tone virgin. Oh boy, I need some colours! I should change my font colours at least..

Face
MUFE stuff as usual
Benefit Erase Paste (undereye concealer)
Mineralized Skin Foundation in Light
So Ceylon (contour)
Soft & Gentle (highlight)

Eyes
2008 Holiday Smokey Palette
Scant (all over lid)
Vanilla e/s (inner corner)
Satin Taupe (mid lid)
Dark Devotion - dark brown (crease)
Carbon (v)
Frost (upper lid)
Ben Nye Silver (inner corner)
Ben Nye Ice (browbone)
Powerpoint Eye Pencil (thin upper lash line) in Engraved
Pearlglide liner in Wolf (upper and lower lash)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Zoomlash

Lips
Snob l/s
Sugarimmed


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 9, 2008)

ok... today's look:

Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot eyeshadow - dupe for Crystal Avalanche but with sparkles! 
Beautiful Iris e/s
Smoke & Diamonds e/s
Blacktrack
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot Skin primer (love this stuff!)
Studio Tech NW15
Coygirl blush
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione"
Rags to Riches dazzleglass


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ That sounds gorgeous!!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 9, 2008)

Totally Fafi look today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Perky paint pot
Pink Venus - Lids
Hey - Inner corners
Beauty Burst - Crease
Howzat Crease 
Wait Till Dark - Crease + Lower lash line (From Nocturnelle)
Hey + Vanilla - Brow highlight
Feline/Blacktrack/Zoomlash
Stud + Brow - Brows

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect Spf 50
Mineralize Powder SPF 15
Fashion Frenzy - Cheeks
Sassed Up - Highlight
*
Lips:*
Sugar Trance <3


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_Smoke & Diamonds e/s_

 





lol.. Still no sign of Rated R, spectrolite!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 9, 2008)

Lol...! Last night when I was picking out my clothes for the next day, all I could think about was my Fafi Eyes 1 quad so I just had to wear it. Tonight I will try to focus on Rated R and come up with a look while I'm dreaming >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 9, 2008)

Oooh I would love to see you match your outfit to Rated R, too!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 9, 2008)

okay... I went for one of my favourite looks today:

Eyes:
UDPP
Indianwood paintpot
Solar White e/s (highlight)
Cosmic e/s (lid & crease)
Bronze e/s (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
NW20 Studio Tech
Merrily mineralised blush
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Brick lipliner
Rich & Ripe lipglass


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 10, 2008)

Grr.. today I had a real tiring day and three cups of lattes barely keeping me awake.  Plus retyping my look (damn power loss) is not fun either!  Anyway, I have put myself a week of neutral look - let's see how long I can last!

Face
MUFE and Beneft stuff as usual
Style Blush
Soft & Gentle MSF
So Ceylon MSF

Eyes (CoC Tempting quad)
Too faced shadow insurance
Bare Study PP
Tempting e/s (all over lid)
Dark Edge e/s (crease)
Golden Lemon p/m (mid lid) - poor colour pay off
FaceFront Bee Incredible p/m (mid lid) - same lemon gold, but intense colour
MUFE diamond powder in White gold - inner corner and lower lash
Vanilla e/s (browbone)
Engraved liner
Sparechange pearlglide liner
Dazzlelash Mascara (love this. I am going to be like MrsMay soon)

Lips
The Face Shop automatic liner in wine pink (soft pink)
All Mine l/s
Identity l/g


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 10, 2008)

FACE:
MAC SFF in NC35
Philosophy Hope in a Jar (which is running out!!)
Smashbox Photofinish
MAC Pro Set Powder in Invisible
NARS Laguna Bronzer
Gold Deposit MSF
MAC Nuance Mineralize Blush
MAC Petticoat MSF (I have been putting a really light application of this over my blushes everyday lately)

EYES:
MAC Structural Brown Paint
NARS Lola Lola e/s (all over lid)
MAC Matte Brown e/s in outer corner and crease
MAC Orpheus Kohlpower pencil (thats what there called right?) on top waterline only
Shu Lash Curler
Maybelline Define-A-Line Volume

LIPS: (all mac)
Creme d' Nude l/s
Underage l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 10, 2008)

Well sambibabe I did it -  I wore Rated R and I had the worse day ever LOL..I'm totally blaming the eye shadow. I ended up thinking up a look before bed and even got an outfit together that looked great with it. I wore a black silk wrap dress with this colourful flower and swirl pattern. Kind of hard to describe but anyway - here is the look.

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Pharoh Paint Pot
Nars Rated R Green side - Lids
Solar White - Inner corners
Beauty Burst - Crease
Submarine - On top of Beauty Burst
Blue Flame - Outer V
Vanilla Eyeshadow - Highlight
_(Okay here is where the trouble started)_
Nars Rated R - Blue side - Lower lash line. What ever is in that chalky blue mess irritated my eyes and they would not stop tearing up. I had to take it off and wait for them to stop watering but they didnt...! I was stopping to dab them all the way to the train station and I missed my train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The rest of the day was just shocking. Oh the drama..it's the Rated R curse! Oh, and Blacktrack/Zoomlash to finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Prep and Prime Face Protect
Mineralize Powder Foundation
MSF Natural Dark
Gleeful Blush
Natural Flare Beauty Powder

*Lips:*
Inglot Funny Gloss - A pink one that smells like bubblegum

The look turned out really great but overall I have to say - I hate the Nars Rated R duo blue side. The green was gorgeous on top of Pharoh but the irritation the blue side caused was terrible. The colour pay off is also really not that great unless you have a base that makes it pop and the texture of both of the shadows is dry and scratchy. I hereby banish Nars Rated R to the bottom of the box of makeup I don't use until one day when I feel like putting myself through the torture of attempting to wear it again hehehe.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh shit spectrolite! I am so sorry!  No wonder it is Rated R (you are over 18, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!  I wonder why the blue side caused irritation to your eyes. I know red dyes and pigments do that, but not blues.. Your eye makeup sounds really pretty though, especially with Pharoh PP & Rated R green. Not many people could pull off that colour easily either!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 10, 2008)

I actually went for a neutral look today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Phloof! (highlight)
All that glitters (lid)
Satin Taupe (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
CG Volume Exact mascara

Face:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Tech NW20
Feeling BPB
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Plum lipliner
Jampacked lipglass (I think this is the first time I have worn this!)


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 10, 2008)

Good morning ladies! 

miss_bailey, you have Shu Uemura lash curler too! My curler was the most expensive lash curler I bought, but it is so worth it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another smokey look for me..

Face
MUFE HD primer - green
MUFE HD foundation 115
MUFE HD powder
Benefit Erase Paste 
So Ceylon (contour)
NARS Amour
Soft & Gentle (highlight for cheeks and browbone)

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Facefront Survival Paint (sticky primer for pigments)
Facefront Heroic (all over lid) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Facefront Xenon Zephyer (upper lid)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Facefront Sea Salt - crystal sparkle(entire lid) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Engraved eyeliner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Speed Dial l/s
Identity l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 10, 2008)

^^ oooh... I like smokey looks.... I might do a smokey look tomorrow!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ oooh... I like smokey looks.... I might do a smokey look tomorrow!_

 
Hehe.. You are already planning for tomorrow's look! I can't get enough of grey smokey look at the moment, thanks to Susan Lucci in some late night Guthy Renker informercials.


----------



## jrm (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ oooh... I like smokey looks.... I might do a smokey look tomorrow!_

 
Awww .. and I'll be interstate for work tomorrow and won't be able to see it


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 11, 2008)

I did a summery look today since the weather was nice and warm>_< 
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Cash Flow paint pot
Black Ore Solar Bits - Lids
Earthen Glow Minerals "Rio" - Inner corners and lower lash line(a dark sparkling teal colour)
Beauty Burst - Crease
Nightbird - Outer V/Crease
Black Tied - Crease
Solar White - Highlight
Mystery Kohl Power - Upper and lower lash line
Blacktrack - Gotta have wings!
Plushlash

*Face:*
Mineralize Powder Foundation
MSF Natural - Deep Dark
Serenely Beauty Powder Blush
Gold Deposit - Highlight

*Lips:*
Pink Grapefruit lipglass


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello ladies!

Today I wanted to go with a smokey look but I picked a red top so I didnt think that would go so well...

Eyes:
UDPP
Grand Entrance (all over lid)
Gold Stroke (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline (upper lashline)
Wolf pearlglide (lower half lashline and smudged a bit)
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
NW15 Studio Tech
Stark Naked blush
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Brick lipliner
Cult of Cherry lipglass (this matched my top - yay!)


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ 
Today I wanted to go with a smokey look but I picked a red top so I didnt think that would go so well_

 
Don't you just hate that?  I would plan my look for the next day, then I would find nothing to wear it with.. so either I change the look or wear black!I have all these new clothes for the summer, but I have nothing to wear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhoo.. another neutral look for me (I am getting to like this muddy crap!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I wanted to test the Mehron palette base & Metal-x shadows, so I sweated my butt off for 20 minutes and there was no crease whatsoever! Thanks spectrolite!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
MUFE everything
Benefit Erase Paste (undereye concealer)
MAC full coverage foundation NC20 (conceal damn chin breakouts!!)
So Ceylon (contour)
NARS orgasm
Soft & Gentle

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Mehron Pastel Brown (all over lid) - perfect for my crease colour!
Metal X Material Gold or the same gold from last year(inner & mid lid)
Metal X Gilded Ash (outer corner)
Honesty e/s (blend Gilded Ash to upper lid)
Vanilla e/s (browbone)
Nylon e/s (browbone)
UD 24/7 Lucky liner- bright copper
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Currant l/l
Pompousity l/s
Date night d/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 11, 2008)

Your look sounds awesome, sambi! I imagine the copper liner looks stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't even remember half of what I'm wearing today, how crap is that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try peice it together haha:

Face:

NW20 Studio Fix Fluid
Usual concealer (under eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Dainty mineralise blush (i truly love this, it always looks perfect)
Petticoat MSF

Eyes:

UDPP
Melon pigment
Apricot pink pigment (i think thats the name ugh)
Engaging MES (both sides)
Feline kohl eyeliner (i seem to be neglecting my blacktrack..)
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Lightly ripe lipstick (this is totally awesome, it's like a few shades darker than my natural lip colour)

Ok I think that's all. And I've had a crap morning coz another user totally sent me the wrong item and lied about when she posted it and is swearing at *me*! Anyhoo I hope everyone else is doing better!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Thanks simplyenchantin!  Yeah, I love my copper liners (UD Lucky and MAC Spare Change)!  They are also great to conceal my crappy lining effort, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sorry to hear about your crappy morning. She has no right to swear at you though!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 11, 2008)

I know! Apparently she said I started it as I called her a liar.. I don't believe that is swearing though. She told me she posted my item on the 22nd of Nov and the package has a USPS sticker with the postage price paid dated 4th Dec 2008.. so it seems clear to me. She started telling me that I should buy drugstore brands and that I am a "low baller" for requesting her to pay for the shipping costs so that I can return her (wrong) item! Oh well, I opened a paypal dispute as she was not being civil.

BTW, I've totally overlooked MAC's Spare Change.. maybe I should try it hehe.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 12, 2008)

Teal look for today. I loved how it turned out! >_<

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Delft paint pot
Earthen Glow Minerals "Caribbean Sea" - Lids
Warm Chill - Inner corners
Parrot - Outer V
Too Faced "Neptune" - Centre of lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Bottle Green - Crease
Carbon - Crease
Heavenly Natural Beauty "Wish" - Highlight
Mystery Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Gulf Stream - Lower lash line
Body Shop Glitter Roller - Inner corners/outer corners
Feline + Blacktrack + Max Factor Masterpiece Max mascara

*Face:*
The usual foundation etc..
Lucent Sheersheen Powder - Highlight
Heavenly Natural Beauty "Pink Perfection" - Blush
Gleeful - Blush
Petticoat MSF

*Lips:*
4N
Sugar Trance


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 12, 2008)

Definitely more than 5+ colours!!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I know! Apparently she said I started it as I called her a liar.. I don't believe that is swearing though. She told me she posted my item on the 22nd of Nov and the package has a USPS sticker with the postage price paid dated 4th Dec 2008.. so it seems clear to me. She started telling me that I should buy drugstore brands and that I am a "low baller" for requesting her to pay for the shipping costs so that I can return her (wrong) item! Oh well, I opened a paypal dispute as she was not being civil.

BTW, I've totally overlooked MAC's Spare Change.. maybe I should try it hehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How dare she insult Drugstore brands!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, Spare Change is my lazy liner for Rich Ground f/l


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 12, 2008)

Good morning!  A pretty look for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
MUFE HD primer, foundation and powder
Erase Paste (under eye concealer)
Full coverage foundation (chin area concealer)
Hipness Blush
Soft & Gentle MSF 

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Rubenesque pp
Motif e/s (inner corner) - so pretty!!
Plum Dressing e/s (mid lid)
Ben Nye Amethyst e/s (outer corner)
Provence p/g (upper lid & all over blending)
Hellium p/g (browbone hightlight)
MUFE Aqua liner in purple
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Lipmix Pro in pink
Reflects very pink glitter
Clear lipgloss


----------



## 06290714 (Dec 12, 2008)

Face:
Shiseido Face Moisturizer
Nc30 Studio Fix Fluid
Nc25 Select Cover Up Concealer
Medium Mineralize Skinfinish
Tenderling Blush

Eyes:
Black Tied
Rimmel Noir Eyeliner
Rimmel Waterproof Mascara

Lips:
Chapstick
Myth L/s

Pretty Much My Everyday Look..when I Choose To Wear M/u That Is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Booskii Prefers Me Without.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 13, 2008)

Blue look today.. it's quite bright!

Face:

Random foundation
Napoleon concealer
Stark Naked blush
Light Flush MSF
Bronzing Powder in Golden

Eyes:

Napoleon Perdis Loose Eyeshadow #8
Blue Flame e/s
Climate Blue e/s
Star by night e/s
Sea & Sky MES
Blacktrack fluidline
Feline eye kohl
Lancome Hypnose mascara

Lips:

Ahoy There l/s
Hot Stuff p/g


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 13, 2008)

^^Sounds gorgeous >_< I'm a love blue looks most of all.

Yesterday I wore a look that always attracts attention. Tempting eyes quad!
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Pharaoh paint pot
Sharp - Lids
Next to Nothing - Inner corners
A Little Folie - Crease
Dark Edge - Crease
Carbon - Outer V/Crease
Tempting - Crease
Facinating Eye Kohl blended and then Next to Nothing on top - Brow Highlight
Raven Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Entremauve - Lower lash line
Feline + Blacktrack 
Zoomlash

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mineralize Foundation
MSF Natural 
Gleeful - Blush
Trace Gold - Highlight
Petticoat
*
Lips:*
So Scarlett Lipstick
Cult of Cherry Lipglass


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 14, 2008)

well chickies, I'm just checking in and would like to announce that I am not actually wearing any makeup today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I have spend half of the day today pressing piggies so I have random bits of pigment on my hands... does that count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  at least I now have one xmas present out of the way (pressed pigment palette)...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 14, 2008)

Give it to me! P.S. MrsMay, I got the Inglot primer yesterday


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Good morning ladies! 

miss_bailey, you have Shu Uemura lash curler too! My curler was the most expensive lash curler I bought, but it is so worth it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
it is love! i bought it at Sephora when I was in the states and will never use another lash curler ever again.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_it is love! i bought it at Sephora when I was in the states and will never use another lash curler ever again._

 
 Ohhhh.. Was it cheaper at Sephora? I got the Holiday edition 24k gold one. Don't know if gold tool makes any difference to the lash (doubt it), but I paid $49 for it!! 

mrsmay, I am glad you had a productive day!! At least your hands received some pigments pampering, but perhaps not your nasal passage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bought the Bobbi Brown eyeliner and it was $40!!  All the price went up and it is not funny!

I love Tempting squad too!~

Today I had the same Grey smokey look. My MUA reckons I could go even stronger!!  Grrr..  I am going to have a make-over and let her just play with my eyes.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Give it to me! P.S. MrsMay, I got the Inglot primer yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!  I hope you like it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_mrsmay, I am glad you had a productive day!! At least your hands received some pigments pampering, but perhaps not your nasal passage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought the Bobbi Brown eyeliner and it was $40!! All the price went up and it is not funny!_

 
lol yeah... nasal passage wasnt too bad.  I also bought the bobbi brown eyeliner brush on friday.... and yes, it was $40.  I chose to get the travel size this time as I currently have the fullsize and with all the travel I have been doing in the past year I have been wishing for a travel size!

I also picked up MES Brightside/Gallery Gal as the lighter size is an almost exact dupe for Grand Entrance from Starflash


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_lol yeah... nasal passage wasnt too bad. I also bought the bobbi brown eyeliner brush on friday.... and yes, it was $40. I chose to get the travel size this time as I currently have the fullsize and with all the travel I have been doing in the past year I have been wishing for a travel size!

I also picked up MES Brightside/Gallery Gal as the lighter size is an almost exact dupe for Grand Entrance from Starflash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Hmm, maybe I have extra large nostrils.. When I handle glitters, I can feel them all the way to the brain!  Haha, the full size wasn't that long though.. I was going to buy a BB lipgloss, but I spent enough money on MAC, so I restrained myself.. Hmmm.. you are not tempting me, mrsmay!  I bought Heat Element today and it is pretty! BTW, do you know Facefront is having 25% off sale


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 14, 2008)

I really like today's look... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Facefront pigment "Butter me up" (lid)
Glamour Check (crease)
Survival paint (dabbed on top of lid)
Bronze reflects glitter (dabbed on lid) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blacktrack fluidline
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
MUFE HD Foundation #115
Shy Beauty BPB

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione"
Money, Honey dazzleglass

Thanks to Sambibabe for the facefront pigment, survival paint and bronze reflects!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 14, 2008)

MrsMay, what did you think of Survival paint? Aww, you are welcome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the BB eyeliner info - it is fantastic!!

Face
MAC Matt 
Smashbox primer
BB cream & Strobe liquid - tinted moisturizer
MAC blot powder
So Ceylon MSF
Bobbi Brown Apricot Blush

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Blackground pp
Lotusland e/s (all over lid)
Pink Pearl p/g (all over lid)
Facefront Weekend Warrior (crease)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vanilla p/g (highlight)
MUFE Cake Eyeliner in Black
Prep+Prime Lash
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ I really liked the survival paint... the glitters stuck straight away!

I'm thinking I will try it tomorrow with the reflects purple duo or the very pink


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 14, 2008)

I am glad you liked it!  Some people don't like it, becasue it is sticky (she uses it as a brow gel lol) and some even had an allegic reaction!  Nothing wrong with my lid, so I just thought my lids are tough!

Ooohh.. Reflects Purple Duo would look great!!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 14, 2008)

^^Yep... I'm thinking perhaps either softwash grey or cornflower pigment with reflects purple duo... frozen white as a highlight... oh! and rave pearlglide...


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 15, 2008)

Ooh.. Cornflower sounds great! Only because I haven't seen Softwash grey, which is on my next list of pigment purchase.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ I will add that to the list


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ what!!  Do you have that too??   I was looking at my lipstick stash last night and thought maybe I should stop buying them. Maybe I should check out your pigment collection and that way I don't feel so bad about my lipstick addiction


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 15, 2008)

Omg I love pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have cornflower, it's gorgeous <3


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ what!! Do you have that too??  I was looking at my lipstick stash last night and thought maybe I should stop buying them. Maybe I should check out your pigment collection and that way I don't feel so bad about my lipstick addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, I have that one too... only received that last week, so it wasnt on my original list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I havent tried it yet, so I might have to try it out tomorrow!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ I heard it is gorgeous! I also want Sweet Sienna, but it is sold out on-line


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 15, 2008)

Good morning ladies!  Ahhh, I just want to bury my head and hide.. I am testing another MUFE foundation and the shade is a lot lighter than I thought.. Imagine NC20-25 wearing NW10! I look like a freakin geisha!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, if I ignore my neck and just see my face.. I kinda like my skintone this way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to find a scarf!

Face
Smashbox Photofinish Light Primer
MUFE Stop Shining
MUFE Velvet Matt+ in Alabaster (eeek)
Blot Powder Medium
Pink Swoon blush
Petticoat MSF
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
MUFE eyeshadow in lime green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (all over the lid)
Metal x 6th Sin (outer corner)
Print e/s (darken v )
FaceFront Fierce Warrior - lime green pigment (mid lid)
MUFE star powder 902 - iridescent green (browbone)

Lips
Pro Long wear in Lover's Lust


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ oh no Sambibabe... thats not good about the foundation!

Here is my look today, as promised (although without rave pearlglide)

Eyes:
UDPP
Frozen white pigment (highlight)
Softwash Grey pigment (lid)
Word of Mouth MES - grey side (crease)
Facefront cosmetics Survivor paint dabbed on top of lid
Purple Reflects Duo dabbed on lid
Blacktrack fluidline
Cover Girl Volume Effect Mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Tech NW15
True Romantic BPB
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione"
Rags to Riches dazzleglass

Pics are in the FOTD section


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ I heard it is gorgeous! I also want Sweet Sienna, but it is sold out on-line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sweet Sienna is LUSH! I bought 6 or so pigments when I was in the states and Sweet Sienna was the first one the MA (who was so so so sweet and helpful) recommended. I really wanted Platinum but they didnt have it.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL, I know MrsMay!! Things that I do..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MrsMay, don't forget to check for your goodies!  Totally forgot about that.

Oh thanks miss_bailey for making me want Sweet Sienna even more!  I want it RIGHT NOW!!

I just received a DHL parcel.. I was thinking what the hell as I don't remember ordering anything, especially with a DHL shipping.  Apparently my friend in Singapore sent me MUFE stuff, including the Blue HD primer that I have been wanting for ages!  Yay.. Man, I can't wait to clean my face and start all over!


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 16, 2008)

Face:
NW25 Concealer
MSF Medium
Sculpt & shape for contouring
blushbaby
van. pigment on cheekbones

EYES:
PP
Brown Down
Satin Taupe
Mulch
Dazzlelight
blacktrack fluidline
smolder kohl on inner rims
zoom lash

Lips:
Carmex lip balm
whirl l/l
Myth l/s
underage l/g


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 16, 2008)

samibabe: AND you get to cross it off your list! Let us know what its like. What is it supposed to correct exactly?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ LOL Thanks miss_bailey!  I am using the green one at the moment, but apparently MUFE website says I need to use the blue one! It is supposed to balance out the redness of fair, yellow skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The primer refines the pores and control shine as well.  At first, whole MUFE HD range seemed like a hype as it didn't do much for me.. But I just started to use the foundation with the Kabuki brush (before I used it with 187) and it made a huge difference!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 16, 2008)

On this rainy morning I'm wearing:

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Nice Vice paint pot
Outspoken Purple side wet - Lids
Beautiful Iris - Inner corners
A Little Folie - Crease
Outspoken Plum side - Crease
Beauty Marked - Crease
Carbon - Crease
Nanogold - Brow highlight
Mystery Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Too Faced "Moon Beam" - Lower lash line
Feline + Blacktrack
Max Factor Masterpeice Max Mascara

*Face:*
Mineralize Powder Foundation
MSF Natural Deep Dark
Trace Gold - Highlight
Stark Naked BPB 
Love Thing

*Lips:*
Hothouse Lipglass


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 16, 2008)

Spectrolite: Thats sounds too Pretty!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 16, 2008)

Luuuurv Beautiful Iris


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 17, 2008)

today I thought I would try out a shadow that I dont think I have used yet... Mulch!

Eyes:
UDPP
Shore Leave (highlight)
Mulch (lid)
Facefront cosmetics "Bitter Bark" (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline (upper lash and tightline)
Teddy eye kohl (lower lash line outer 1/3rd)
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE HD Foundation #115
Stark Naked BPB
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Lipgelee Saplicious

when I get time I will post pics in the FOTD thread


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 17, 2008)

Holy crap! No MAC pigments today, mrsmay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mulch and Bitterbark sounds nice though! 

This morning it took me ages to get ready.. I tried MUFE Velvet Matt + in darker colour and pretty much straight away I had to remove it!  I don't know if Stop Shining + Velvet Matt combination causes this, but the foundation was way too chalky and 'unnatural'.. I just didn't want to spend another day in a geisha makeup!! MrsMay, you have to try this foundation and let me know if it works for you!!

Face
MUFE HD primer in Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my match!
Stop Shining
MUFE HD foundation
MUFE HD powder
MUFE Camouflage palette #2
Stark Naked
Soft & Gentle

Eyes
Too Faced shadow insurance
Word of Mouth Beige & Fix + (all over lid & lower lash)
Word of Mouth Grey (crease)
Print e/s (Darken v)
White Opal p/g (highlight)
Engraved liner

Lips
On Hold l/s
Budding l/g

At 4pm, I have no shine and the foundation is still intact (I sweated a bit too!).  Oily girls out there, get MUFE shine control products!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Holy crap! No MAC pigments today, mrsmay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mulch and Bitterbark sounds nice though! _

 
Nope, no MAC pigments at all!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ Even lovers need holiday from each other! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Chill collection is on MAC site (US)!  My gosh.. The girl is gorgeous, but her neck colour is totally different from her face colour.. Maybe my geisha makeup yesterday wasn't that bad afterall!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Spectrolite: Thats sounds too Pretty!_

 

^^Thank you >_< It turned out great considering how sleepy I was this morning. The green on the lower lash line really popped with the purpley backdrop. And I can't say enough nice things about Hothouse lipglass. It's soooo pretty and I wish that Mac would bring it back.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 17, 2008)

Good morning! A rosey bronzey look for me today~

Face
MUFE HD primer
MUFE HD foundation
MUFE HD powder
MUFE Camouflage palette
Facefront Buenos Aires powder blush
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
MUFE Pearly Shadow White (inner corner)
Rubenesque PP (mid lid & outer corner)
Nylon e/s (inner corner)
Dangerzone Red + Fix + (mid lid)
Maroon p/g (v & crease)
Jardin Aires (highlight)
Blacktrack
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Lip Plump
Sweet & Single l/s
Date Night d/g


----------



## jrm (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh dear .. what a day!

After two days off sick, I wake up extra late this morning and it barely had enough time to grab the GHD to straighten my hair after washing it last night - and certainly no time to wear make-up;  I grabbed a few things from the counter-top to drag in with me to do as soon as I got in - but unfortunately no time.  Wow, almost no make-up today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .. I did manage to dab on some mascara on the way in to work in the car at least .. I don't think I could face the world without that!

I honestly cant believe how naked I feel without make-up on .. lol ..


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 18, 2008)

Hope you feel better!  Doesn't MrsMay have any makeup stuff you could borrow? 

Ooohh GHD


----------



## jrm (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hope you feel better!  Doesn't MrsMay have any makeup stuff you could borrow?_

 
I grabbed a whole bag full of stuff in - foundation, powder, eyeshadow, etc - but I've been too flat out with work to go into the ladies to actually *use* any of it ... 2 hours of meetings this morning, this has been my first real break all day .. Now it's nearly 3:30pm I barely see any point putting it on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 

On one side, I'm actually surprised that my skin doesn't look *too* bad, but I'm kinda missing the fun playing around with stuff .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Ooohh GHD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I *love* my GHD ... When I was forced to be without it for 2-3 weeks only a month after I got it I was in hell .. lol ... was soooo great to get it back .. lol - i could have Good Hair Days once more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YaY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The other plus side of getting back from 2 days off-sick is that I came back to a tonne of stuff that had arrived from the US from other Specktra users -- YaY!

Warm Soul Mineralised Blush, Non-Conformist Fluidline, and 8 eyeshadows -- Belle Azure, Chill Blue, Swan Lake, Little Minx, Leisuretime, Cumulus, Shore Leave (a backup) and Tilt (for MrsMay).

I was looking through my eyeshadows last night and realised that once I've depotted the eyeshadows I already have and these new ones I'm going to have filled four 15-pan palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. yikes.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL.. I hate talking to people when I have no makeup on! 

I got sucked in to buy SilverBullet instead of GHD.. Now I am stuck with it!  I would love to have a mini, cordless hair straightner though!

Wow.. you have been busy, jrm!  Would love to see Warm Soul and Non-Conformist.


----------



## jrm (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL.. I hate talking to people when I have no makeup on!_

 
OMG, totally know what you mean;  I'm still working on my self-confidence generally , so without make-up on (and feeling kinda naked because of it) doesn't help things.  I've found that Make-up and feeling good about how I look has been a positive influence on my self-confidence, but I'm concerned that it could end up being a crutch.  A difficult one to balance!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I got sucked in to buy SilverBullet instead of GHD.. Now I am stuck with it!  I would love to have a mini, cordless hair straightner though!_

 
mmmmm .. Something you could carry in your handbag everywhere for touchups .. mmmm .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow.. you have been busy, jrm!  Would love to see Warm Soul and Non-Conformist._

 
Hehehehe .. Yeah ... I've received so much stuff lately - I've been BAD!  What can I say - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. tehehe ..  

Here's a pic of some of my collection as of a while ago (click for a larger image):




Scary given how much I've bought since this pic or how much I have at all given I only really got into make-up in like April or so this year ... (*shakes fist at MrsMay* .. lol... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)​


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_
Scary given how much I've bought since this pic or how much I have at all given I only really got into make-up in like April or so this year ... (*shakes fist at MrsMay* .. lol... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)​_

 
Dont you blame me for your additiction!!!!!!!
I am sweet and innocent.... Adina told me so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My look today:

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Stray Grey paintpot (lid)
Coco pigment (lid)
Sweet Sienna pigment (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Tech NW15
Sweetness BPB
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione"
Lovechild lipglass


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been so exhausted lately due to the Christmas madness at work. I can barely remember what I put on this morning. Something like this:
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Otherwordly paint pot
Haunting e/s - Lids
Mutiny piggie - Inner corners
A Little Folie - Crease
Climate Blue - Crease
That blue color from Fafi Eyes 1 - Very lightly in the crease w/pencil brush
Reflects Purple Duo - Crease (that's 4 just in the crease sambi! lolz...)
Inglot Pigment in some blue violety colour - Lower lash line
Heavenly Natural Beauty "Wish" and Femme Fi -  Highlight
*
Face:*
Mineralized Powder Foundation
MSF Natural
Trace Gold - Highlight
Earthen Glow Minerals "Pink Perfection" - Blush
Gleeful - Blush
Petticoat
Feline + Blacktrack

*Lips:*
Badger Balm
Comet Blue Dazzleglass


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 
_OMG, totally know what you mean; I'm still working on my self-confidence generally , so without make-up on (and feeling kinda naked because of it) doesn't help things. I've found that Make-up and feeling good about how I look has been a positive influence on my self-confidence, but I'm concerned that it could end up being a crutch. A difficult one to balance!_

 
 I agree.. Not having makeup on is like walking naked on a beach (non nudey ones) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not having eyeshadows, liners, mascaras, etc doesn't worry that much, but I just don't want to scare people by showing up with a bare skin and no eyebrows! 

Yeah, I want that portable hair straightner!  Bring on the humid days!

So are we doing the makeup porn now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jrm, you are supposed to show the current stash, so we can see 'before & after'!  Actually I would love to see MrsMay's pigment stash and spectolite's eyeshadows stash


----------



## jrm (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Dont you blame me for your additiction!!!!!!!
I am sweet and innocent.... Adina told me so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
mmmm ..  you may *look* sweet and innocent, but we all know looks can be deceiving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I agree.. Not having makeup on is like walking naked on a beach (non nudey ones) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not having eyeshadows, liners, mascaras, etc doesn't worry that much, but I just don't want to scare people by showing up with a bare skin and no eyebrows!_

 
Yeah, I'm not sure I could face the world without mascara at the least, and I'd certainly prefer to be wearing foundation, and some eyeliner too if I can.  But, eyeshadows, darkening/defining my eyebrows, etc I can skip if I'm in a rush or not in the mood.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_So are we doing the makeup porn now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jrm, you are supposed to show the current stash, so we can see 'before & after'! Actually I would love to see MrsMay's pigment stash and spectolite's eyeshadows stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, I do have earlier pics from when I had a smaller collection, and minor pics since - but maybe I do need to take some updated pics - with the extra lipsticks, lipglosses, eyeshadows, blushes I've since bought - along with the foundation, mascara, and my small pigment collection also included (that I missed in the previous pics).  I dont have a big collection of lip-related products really - mostly eyeshadows.  I've also fallen in love with mineralised blushes lately, but I've never been too into lip products ...


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_mmmm .. you may *look* sweet and innocent, but we all know looks can be deceiving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dont know what you're talking about


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 18, 2008)

ohh jrm, you would so fill out your brows, if you had no brows like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh okay.. I am starting to think these two SA ladies have something going on down there..


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 18, 2008)

A purple look today~

Face
MUFE everything
NARS Amour Blush
Petticoat
Soft & Gentle

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Delft pp
Blondes Gold p/g(inner corner)
Apricot Pink p/g (mid lid)
Pinked  Mauve p/g (crease)
Maroon p/g (v)
Survival Paint (to make sticky base for the glitters)
Reflects Very Pink (mid lid)
Vanilla & Nylon e/s (highlight)
UD 24/7 liner 'lucky' - bright purple
Prime+Prep Lash
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Lip Fusion Plump
Current l/l
Up The Amp l/s
Sugarimmed l/g

Thanks to my pigments fairy for all of the new, 13 samples!  Wish I could wear them all at once!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 18, 2008)

Haha sambi you're so funny! I can't remember all the colours I'm wearing today on my eyes. But it's purple.. to keep it simple! Haha 

Face:

My new inglot foundation that actually is the right colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm really liking it actually!)
Inglot face primer
NP concealer
Stark Naked blush
Light Flush MSF
Inglot loose powder (It has sparkles in it!!)

Eyes:

A pink paintpot, I forget the name
Sunset B. e/s
Trax e/s
Hepcat e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
Shale e/s
Satellite Dreams e/s
Vellum e/s

phew! I think that was all of them haha.

Blitz & Glitz fluidline
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Sapilicious lip gelee


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey! Snap! I spent too much time trying to remember all my colours and you got in before me lol <3


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ Yes, simplyenchantin, I already finished the brain exercise for the day.

LOL @ pink paintpot.. Is it Fresco Rose?

Now I understand why you have a problem remembering stuff.. Oh boy, how many eyeshadows are there? Tomorrow, I am divinding my eye lids into 10 parts and somehow try to pack 10 colours


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol sam! You do that  I just like to mix colours and make a big mess, it's not like it looks any good! Just for reference, i put Susnet B on the lid, trax on the inner half, hepcat on the outer half, satellite dreams on the outer crease/browbone, parfait amour just in the outer crease, shale kind of on the inner crease and vellum to highlight! Phew, that was long, I probably should've done it in my first post the way spectrolite does lol 

Umm it was either fresco rose or perky? hehe.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey chickies... I picked up Brave Red l/s (cremesheen) yesterday so I decided to do a look with it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Word of mouth MES light side all over lid (applied wet)
Word of mouth MES grey side in crease
Blacktrack fluidline
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
NW15 Studio Tech
Stark Naked BPB
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Brick lipliner
Brave Red lipstick (love this!)

Sambibabe... wow - it's easy to see who wanted to play with their new piggies lol...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds like an awesome look MrsMay!


----------



## jrm (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ohh jrm, you would so fill out your brows, if you had no brows like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I do have quite pale brows, but I think I can get away without filling them in daily, but I do like to do it anyway if I have the time...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh okay.. I am starting to think these two SA ladies have something going on down there.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We're united in our love of MAC .. lol .. 

Sooooooo .. after yesterday I thought I should get a little bit more adventurous today with a purple look - and hell, it's Friday, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Skin:
MAC Skin primer
MAC SPF Select NW15
MAC Select Loose Powder
MAC Mineralised Blush - Warm Soul

Eyes:
MAC Paint Pot - Fresco Rose
Lid - Stars & Rockets
Crease - Leisure Time
Highlight - Mancatcher & Pink Freeze
MAC Fluidline - Blacktrack
CG Volume Effect Mascara

Lips:
MAC Lip Prep & Prime
MAC Lipliner - Dervish
MAC Plushglass - Full for You


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 18, 2008)

We're all (nearly) purple today! Woo <3 I'm waiting for Stars n Rockets to come so I can try it hehe.


----------



## jrm (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_We're all (nearly) purple today! Woo <3 I'm waiting for Stars n Rockets to come so I can try it hehe._

 
YaY purple!
OMG, Stars n Rockets is sooooo *gorgeous*, I love it!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow.. lucky we don't work at the same place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_Sambibabe... wow - it's easy to see who wanted to play with their new piggies lol..._

 
Thanks to you MrsMay! Now I just need more to play hehe!  Doesn't Brave Red look similar to Red She Said?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 
_I do have quite pale brows, but I think I can get away without filling them in daily, but I do like to do it anyway if I have the time..._

 
Do you have fair hair?

I agree about Stars n Rockets.. My MUA had a stunning look with Stars n Rockets with Blackground PP.. I am still waiting for mine to come, as well as Satellite Dreams e/s! Grr


----------



## jrm (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow.. lucky we don't work at the same place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gawd, can you imagine how much time would be spent discussing trying different looks?  No work would ever get done!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Do you have fair hair?_

 
Yeah, kinda dark blonde, blue-eyed .. arm/leg hair is all blonde and eyebrows are quite light - but not as light as when I was a kid - I looked like I didnt have *any *eyebrows then!  .. hehehe

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I agree about Stars n Rockets.. My MUA had a stunning look with Stars n Rockets with Blackground PP.. I am still waiting for mine to come, as well as Satellite Dreams e/s! Grr_

 
Satellite Dreams is awesome too ... As I was sorting out all my eyeshadows last night getting ready to get them depotted (Thanks MrsMay!), and I realised I really need another 15 pan palette or two so I can split into colors/types AND that I had more than 15 purple shades already .. oops! ... I like purple


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks to you MrsMay! Now I just need more to play hehe! Doesn't Brave Red look similar to Red She Said?_

 
I havent actually looked at RSS, but figured that everyone was raving about the cremesheen formula, so I would try it out. Brave Red was the only one I liked out of all the cremesheen colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I agree about Stars n Rockets.. My MUA had a stunning look with Stars n Rockets with Blackground PP.. I am still waiting for mine to come, as well as Satellite Dreams e/s! Grr_

 
Please dont throw stones... but I have stars n rockets and I dont really like it... doesnt really show up on me at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might have to try it again with a paintpot or something underneath it... or maybe even canton candy paint...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 19, 2008)

I can only imagine that it would look totally awesome with canton candy paint!! I have (what I think) is a dupe for Stars n Rockets from Inglot, but I'd have to compare them in reality to be sure! Hmm that gives me an idea.. perky or fresco rose with that inglot one!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 19, 2008)

jrm: oh now I understand why you don't need to fill out your eyebrows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yes, nothing worse than running out of a palette space!

MrsMay: I am not sure if it was Brave Red, or something else from Cremesheen collection, but one of the shades was close to Red She Said. Is it Orangey red or blue red? *gone to collect some pebbles*

Really, I have no idea how Stars n Rockets would be like on my eyes.. but it looked fantastick on MUA and of course, I have to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No parcel for me today and how depressing! I need to go to MAC to make me feel better!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 19, 2008)

I am not a purple person, but I just had to try Stars n Rockets today. So another purple look for me:

Face
MUFE everything
Dainty Mineralized Blush

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Survival Paint (sticky base for pigments)
Softwash Grey p/g(all over lid)
Blackground pp (just below crease)
Stars n Rockets e/s(on top of Blackground pp)
BlueBrown p/g (crease)
Blacktrack f/l
Prep+Prime Lash
Dazzle Lash Mascara

Lips
Lip Fusion Plump gloss
Snob l/s
Show Orchid l/s

Love this look, especially Stars n Rockets against Blackground pp.. MrsMay, you've gotta give it another chance!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 20, 2008)

I added Stars n Rockets into todays pink/black look >_<
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Perky Paint Pot
A Little Folie - Crease
Romping - Lids
Bright Fuschia Pigment - On top of Romping
Stars n Rockets - Inner corners
Post Haste - Crease
Danger Zone "Black Side" - Crease
Pink Freeze - Highlight
Nanogold - Highlight
Beauty Marked - Lower lash line
Feline + Blacktrack

*Face:*
Mineralize Powder Foundation
MSF Natural
Full Fuschia - Blush
Gleeful - Blush
Pink Platinum - Highlight - Absolutely gorgeous as a highlight omg!
Petticoat MSF
*
Lips:*
Immodest


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

eyes:
uddp
evening aura
magnetic fields
ud bourbon pencil
ysl faux cils mascara

face:
other worldly blush

lips
razzledazzler lipstick


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 21, 2008)

Oooh, very pretty look, Spectrolite!

UD Bourbon pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today, I had a bright blue singlet, so decided to add a bit of blue to my look. 

Face
MUFE everything
Dainty Mineralized Blush
Petticoat MSF
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Bare Study PP
Vellum e/s (inner corner)
Sweet Sienna p/g(all over lid) - love this MrsMay!!
Teal p/g + Mixing Medium (just under crease line & underlash)
Vanilla & Nylon e/s (highlight)
Vov Felt Tip liner in black
Prep+Prime Lash
Dazzle Lash Mascara

Lips
Bobbi Brown pink lipgloss


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 21, 2008)

No one is wearing any makeups today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??  I've decided I need to give my skin a bit of break today, so no makeup.. Just a bit of Dior Sunscreen, Lip Fusion plumper & Tinted lipconditioner.  Ahhh can't wait for tomorrow, so I can play with PIGMENTS!!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 22, 2008)

well... after having a totally makeup free weekend I decided to have a bit of a play today!

Eyes:
UDPP
Facefront pigment Sea Salt (highlight)
Pixel paint (lid)
Facefront pigment Xenon Zephyr (lid)
Facefront pigment Heroic (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
CG Volume Exact Mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
NW20 Studio Tech
Pink Swoon blush
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione"
Rags to Riches dazzleglass

Here's a pic incase you havent seen the facefront pigments before...


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 22, 2008)

Very pretty MrsMay!!  *sigh about your falsie looking lashes again*
Where is Heroic?  Did you apply it on very soft?


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 22, 2008)

Heroic was in the crease, but I didnt apply much.

Here is a better pic so you can see the colours:


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh I can see now - looks gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the Pink Swoon on you, too


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 22, 2008)

awww thanks!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 22, 2008)

Nothing to do with makeups.. What happened to Mars Bubbles MrsMay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I think I am bored.. No makeups to remove.. No brushes to clean (no pigments to label, ahem!). I can't believe I am sitting here watching Bold and Beautiful! I haven't watched this for more than a year and nothing has changed lol


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 22, 2008)

^^^ hahahaha

yes, I did make the Mars Bubble slice... and I brought some into work today for our team morning tea


----------



## jrm (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*sigh about your falsie looking lashes again*_

 
You should see them in person .. makes my eyelashes feel very crappy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Nothing to do with makeups.. What happened to Mars Bubbles MrsMay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
MMmmm .. such tasty food ...


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_You should see them in person .. makes my eyelashes feel very crappy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She will see them in person... when I go to Melbourne in March!  That will be one hell of a shopping trip!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know why, but I had this BIG urge to have something chocolatey, so I ended up having two Lindos.. I come here and get all sorts of temptations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ooohh.. I better get used to falsies!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 22, 2008)

Yay!! I am wearing makeup today!!  Just a bit of contrasting colour look for me today..  

Face
MUFE as usual
Gentle Mineralized Brush
Soft & Gentle (Highlight)

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study PP (tiny bit)
Survival Paint (sticky base for the pigments - tiny bit)
Vellum e/s (inner corner)
Steel Blue p/g (all over lid)
Chocoloate Brown p/g (below crease line)
Pink Opal p/g (above crease)
Highbeam (brownbone)
Vov Castledew Felt tip pen liner
Prep+Prime lash
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Lip Fusion Plump
Fanfare l/s
Maribu Barbie l/g

Wahh.. I haven't used Steel Blue p/g till today and I love it so much!!  Too bad I only have 1/4tsp sample


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 22, 2008)

Today was a fairly simple look for me...

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Indianwood paintpot (lid)
Museum Bronze pigment (lid)
Chocolate Brown pigment (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
NW20 Studio Tech
Blushbaby blush
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Saplicious lipgelee


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 22, 2008)

Ive got gold fever!

FACE:
Clinique Super Defense
Smashbox Primer
SFF
NARS Lustre Blush
Gold Deposit MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Cashflow Paintpot
Gold Pigment with fix plus all over lid
Blondes Gold Pigment (inner lid)
Old Gold Pigment (lower lashline)
NARS Night CLubbing in outer corner and crease
UD Deluxe Shadow in Honey (crease)
Solar White (Highlight)
Maybelline Define-A-Line
Orpheus Powerpoint Pencil

Lips:
Frou l/s
Elaborate l/g
Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 22, 2008)

^^^ ooh... that sounds really nice!!!

I am waiting on a sample of the gold (frost) pigment, so I might try something like that when it arrives! I have cash flow but I dont use it very often at all


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 22, 2008)

I have Gold (metal) which is beautiful, if you ever want a sample just let me know!!
I havent been using cashflow much either but it used to be one of my favourites so I thought Id use it today!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 22, 2008)

MrsMay, we had a bit of ESP on Chocolate Brown pigment lol..

Wowee miss_bailey!  Are you going out with your gold look tonight? That would make a great party look..

Yeah I heard original Gold pigment is really gorgeous.. BTW, MrsMay, I am getting Golder's Green, so I will send you some when FF order gets here.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 22, 2008)

It is gorgeous but soooo messy. Its extremley fine milld,its more like a powder than a "loose eyeshadow". Im going christmas shopping in the city this afternoon and to look at all teh displays i the DJ windows and then catch some dinner with the BF.
The sample goes for you too sambibabe!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ I have a full size jar of copper (metal) and also platinum (sample) but I rarely use them because they go EVERYWHERE.... makes them a PITA to use


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 23, 2008)

Mmm gold sounds pretty.. but I went green today! I also went to the pro store and got a new blending brush, I think that was the most exciting thing haha!

Face:

Inglot primer
Elizabeth Arden concealer
Clinique foundation
Inglot loose powder (with sparkles!)
Blooming blush
Lightflush MSF

Eyes:

UDPP
Delft p/p
Swimming e/s
Steamy e/s
Moodring e/s
Cloudburst e/s
Verdigris e/s
Some green Inglot shadow.. looks like this:




Blanc type e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Mystery eye liner
Fascinating eye liner
Bankroll eye liner
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Fanfare l/s
40s pink l/s
Hey Sailor lustreglass

To follow the MrsMay trend, this is what the eyes look like:


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 23, 2008)

Today I wore:
*
Face:*
Mineralize Powder Foundation
MSF Natural - Deep Dark

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Rollickin paint pot
Mutiny - Lids
Gulf Stream - Inner Corners
Blue Flame - Outer V/Crease
Solar White - Highlight
Blacktrack + Feline
Plush Lash

*Cheeks:*
Fab + Dollymix
Petticoat

*Lips:*
Chic lipstick


----------



## User35 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have to work tonight so I had to keep it sorta conservative ...heh

eyes
-BE "foiled" e/s its like a tutorial kit with 2 shades. Disco and nightowl
-vanilla e/s for a highlight
-some black l'oreal liner
-lashblast mascara

face
-BE foundation in medium beige
-Nars laguna bronzer
-pink swoon blush

lips 
prr lipglass
..its my fave and i put it on all night. it fits in my front shirt pocket. I just have 2 remember to take them out before i send my uniforms to the dry cleaners


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Mmm gold sounds pretty.. but I went green today! I also went to the pro store and got a new blending brush, I think that was the most exciting thing haha!_

 
Woohoo!!  Hey, your eyes look fantastic!! 

spectrolite: rollickin + mutiny sounds gorgeous together! I wanna try this (if I could ever remember it)!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 
_..its my fave and i put it on all night. it fits in my front shirt pocket. I just have 2 remember to take them out before i send my uniforms to the dry cleaners_

 
 LOL.. You better remember! I lost a couple of lipglosses this way and now I write a note on my hand to remind myself


----------



## vivbabe10 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, it's been such a long time since I've posted anything on this thread! I was kept so busy with school and all. Thankfully I'm back haha. 

Today's Makeup:

*Eye:
Mac- Gold Spice (Inner Lid & Inner Lower Lashline)
Mac- Forged Rose (Outer Lid & Outer Lower Lashline)
Mac- Verdigris (Crease & Outer Lower Lashline)
Mac- Gilded Ash (Outer V & Outer Lower Lashline)
Mac- Fluidline in Blacktrack (Upper Tightline & Waterline)
Ardell- Fashion Lashes #125
*




*L'Oreal- Voluminous  Mascara
Mac- Brow Shader *
*
Face:
Mac- Prep & Prime
Benefit- YouRebel Lite
Mac- Dark Secret Powder
Nars- Powder Blush in Dolce Vita
Mac- Fix +

Lips
Fusion Beauty- Lipliner in Fresh
Fusion Beauty- Lipgloss in Pout
*


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey vivbabe10!!  Someone had fun with Metal X shadows!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a copper look today, which turned out quite pretty.. I am going out to a dinner tonight, so I will just add Reflects Bronze before heading out. 

Face
MUFE as usual
Hipness Blush
Soft & Gentle MSF (highlight)

Eyes
TFSI
Rubenesque PP
Heat Element Mineralized Duo - Gold/Beige side (inner corner & upper lid))
Heat Element Copper Bronze side (all over lid)
Copper Sparkle p/g (mid lid)
Maroon p/g (crease)
MUFE Star Powder 947 - light peach pigment (Lower lash)
Benefit Highbeam (browbone highlight)
Blacktrack f/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Lip Fusion Plump
NARS Babe l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 23, 2008)

well, I also used one of my MES duos today!

Eyes:
UDPP
Brightside/Gallery Gal - beige (highlight)
Brightside/Gallery Gal - green (lid)
Copperized pigment - crease
Blacktrack fluidline
CG Volume Exact Mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Tech NW20
Shy Beauty BPB
little bit of Blooming blush
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione"
Lovechild lipglass

Thinking about it now... I probably should have used mosscape paintpot on the lid under the MES... why couldnt I have thought of that earlier?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Thinking about it now... I probably should have used mosscape paintpot on the lid under the MES... why couldnt I have thought of that earlier? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 LOL.. Don't you hate that? We should have a checklist in front of mirror to remind us, 'have you applied this and that today?'.  Mine is a bit of overkill.. I can't wear just UDPP or TFSI.. I have to apply PP/CCB/Paintstick or Survival paint


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL.. Don't you hate that? We should have a checklist in front of mirror to remind us, 'have you applied this and that today?'. Mine is a bit of overkill.. I can't wear just UDPP or TFSI.. I have to apply PP/CCB/Paintstick or Survival paint_

 
lol yeah... I HAVE to wear UDPP otherwise my shadow creases within the hour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But it generally depends on the look I am going for as to whether I use a paint or paint pot underneath (also depends on whether I have a close enough colour to match to it lol)


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 23, 2008)

You must have a lot of PP, MrsMay! I like playing with non-matching PP and shadow colours.. Like Delft & Apricot Pink/Pink Pearl and Fresco Rose with Mutiny lol


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 23, 2008)

^^ surprisingly, I dont have a lot of paintpots...

Hmmm, I have:
Cash Flow
Stray Grey
Indianwood
Mosscape
Rubenesque
Otherworldly

That's it! lol...


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 23, 2008)

I want to have a look at Cash Flow, Perky and Girl Friendly in person, before buying one.. I heard Girl Friendly is bleh, but who knows.. It might POP on my skintone lol.. 

Now I think about it.. Most of your PPs are neutral colours!


----------



## vivbabe10 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Mrs.May*: I looked a few of those limited Paint pots up on ebay,and they're beautiful! I wished I would have started collecting mac sonner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can you do a look using the Otherwordly paint pot? I'm thinking about buying it off of Ebay, but I have no idea what to do with it.

For paintpots I have:
*Painterly
Moss Scape
Delft
Fresco Rose
Constructivist

*I also love the shadesticks, I wish I have more of them lol. I have:
*Lukcy Jade
Beige-ing
Sharksin

*Have any of you tried the Benefit creaseless shadows?
I have them and i love them~!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 24, 2008)

You can get Otherworldly cheaper from the Clearance Bin.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 24, 2008)

^^I wore a red black look today for Christmas that I've posted about before so I won't bother doing it again. 

I'm a paint pot junkie. I need more!  
*
I have:*
Rubenesque
Groundwork
Blackground
Rollickin
Nice Vice
Perky
Cashflow
Electro Sky
Pharoah
Delft
Otherworldly - looks great with Haunting, Mutiny, any teal/blue colour. The texture is really creamy and a bit thicker than my other paint pots. I apply it with my fingers rather than a brush.

Next on my list is Painterly and Artifact. I was hoping that there would be some new paint pots with the Hello Kitty collection but no such luck.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_You can get Otherworldly cheaper from the Clearance Bin._

 
what? Clearance bin? where? huh?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, under sale & swap threads.. I saw more than a couple of sellers selling Otherworldly pp.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 25, 2008)

ohhh right sorry a bit slow thought you meant like a physical clearance bin.
hahah


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 26, 2008)

^^ Haha!!  Wish there was such thing here though, like CCO for MAC, NARS..

What did everyone get from Santa? Maybe someone should start a haul thread, so we can show off what we got.. Did you get MUFE stuff, MrsMay?  Oh doh.. Media Makeup is closed till next year..


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Now I think about it.. Most of your PPs are neutral colours! _

 
Yep, surprisingly, they are neutral colours but I use them as a base to give the brighter colours more depth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivbabe10* 

 
_*Mrs.May*: I looked a few of those limited Paint pots up on ebay,and they're beautiful! I wished I would have started collecting mac sonner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can you do a look using the Otherwordly paint pot? I'm thinking about buying it off of Ebay, but I have no idea what to do with it.

Have any of you tried the Benefit creaseless shadows?

I have them and i love them~!_

 
I will to do a look with Otherworldly next week... maybe with mutiny pigment perhaps?  To give you an idea... as of less than a year ago I didnt have any paintpots, and they were almost all bought from the clearance bin... you will be surprised what you will find in there if you keep your eyes open!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^I wore a red black look today for Christmas that I've posted about before so I won't bother doing it again. 

I'm a paint pot junkie. I need more! _

 





 You can never have enough paintpots!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_What did everyone get from Santa? Maybe someone should start a haul thread, so we can show off what we got.. Did you get MUFE stuff, MrsMay? Oh doh.. Media Makeup is closed till next year.._

 
Santa knew exactly what I wanted this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I received:
$80.00 voucher for MediaMakeup (MUFE stockist)
$100.00 cash from my parents (for makeup)
$50.00 voucher for Cyber Emporium
$100.00 Ikea voucher from Father in law (to be shared with hubby)
$50.00 Bunnings voucher from Father in law (to be shared with hubby)
from my hubby I got my new 900mm stove and rangehood for the new house.... now I just have to wait for them to build it so I can use it lol!

The makeup looks over xmas were fairly tame.... mainly were neutrals!

Today was a little different though... I must have been craving colour!

Eyes:
UDPP
Phloof! (highlight and inner 1/4 lid)
Parrot (outer 3/4 lid)
Smoke & Diamonds (crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
CG Volume Exact Mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
NW20 Studio Tech
Feeling BPB
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Plum lipliner (very lightly)
Lightly Ripe lipstick

On another note... I just went shopping at Inglot today and they haev 20% off until the end of December!  Yay!  I think I have decided that I will be picking up their traincase ($150) soon as well.  I noticed that they now have some gel eyeliners which looked fantastic... brighter colours than MAC or Bobbi Brown, they even had a true red!  I have a sample of the black one to see what they are like.  

From memory, the colours that they had were:
Lilac
mid purple
Eggplant
Black
White
dark Brown
mid brown
teal
lighter teal
royal blue
sky blue
mid green

They probably had more, but that's all I can remember off the top of my head! Oh, and the fact that they are all matte too...


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 27, 2008)

^^Oooo Inglot traincase?? Is it good quality? I've been looking for one for aaaages. I was going to buy one from this place:

Makeup Cases

but it would be good to see some alternatives before I shell out the cash.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 27, 2008)

^^Wow.. the pink traincase looks great (trixi)!  
I don't care much about the traincase as yet (emphasis on 'yet'), but I would love to have a makeup counter like MAC has.. The white one with lots of drawers, a huge mirror and halogen lights. 

MrsMay, obviously you have been a good girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Santa got me some sunburns as well as makeup goodies:
*Artifact PP
*Greenstroke PP 
*Trax e/s
*Cranberry e/s
*Steamy e/s
*Club e/s
*Brush Cleanser 
*Clinique Happy fragrance set
*MUFE Sunkist Travel Brush set (MrsMay, check out their eyeliner brush!)
*Dame Edna (coming next week)

Today, I decided to wear strong purple.. Somehow if I wear strong eye colours, MUAs always comment on them.. Weird.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Oooo Inglot traincase?? Is it good quality? I've been looking for one for aaaages. I was going to buy one from this place:

Makeup Cases

but it would be good to see some alternatives before I shell out the cash._

 
To be honest I havent looked at that many traincases so I couldnt really compare... but it looked ok to me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_MrsMay, obviously you have been a good girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Santa got me some sunburns as well as makeup goodies:
*Artifact PP
*Greenstroke PP 
*Trax e/s
*Cranberry e/s
*Steamy e/s
*Club e/s
*Brush Cleanser 
*Clinique Happy fragrance set
*MUFE Sunkist Travel Brush set (MrsMay, check out their eyeliner brush!)
*Dame Edna (coming next week)_

 
You should know I'm always a good girl Sambibabe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will definately check out their eyeliner brush when I go there next week


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I will definately check out their eyeliner brush when I go there next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  You are so lucky that you can just go and check out MUFE stuff!   I got the MUFE eyeliner brush (travel size), but now I think it is not the eyeliner brush (2S), but 6N, just a small shadow brush? I have to go by the web pictures and it is confusing Grr.. it works well as an eyeliner brush though.. Just a little stiffer than BB ultra fine liner brush, I think. 

Anyway, back to civillisation and I am wearing makeup today!!  Silver & Teal look for me:

Face
MUFE stuff as usual
Pink Swoon Blush
Petticoat MSF

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Rollickin PP
Aquadisiac e/s (all over lid)
Steamy e/s (outer corner)
Bell Bottom Blue p/g (crease)
Club e/s (darken outer corner a bit more)
UD 24/7 liner Electric - bright turquoise eyeliner (lower lash)
MUFE Pearl eyeliner - white (inner corner)
MUFE Star Powder - silver (lower lash)
Blacktrack
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Lip Fusion Plumper
Benefit Posie Tint
MAC clear gloss


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 28, 2008)

Well ladies... I tried out the new Inglot eyeliner... and I think I have found my new HG!!!  Its darker than Feline or Blacktrack and creamier than Blacktrack... and stays on better!

I have posted comparison pics in the Cosmetic Discussion thread if anyone wants to check them out...

Today was a silver day for me!

Eyes:
UDPP
Frost pigment (highlight)
Silver Fog pigment (lid)
Dark Soul pigment (crease)
Black Tied e/s (outer v)
Inglot gel eyeliner in black (LOOOOOOOOVE this stuff!!!)
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
NW20 Studio Tech
True Romantic BPB
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Pink Treat cremestick liner
Sugarrimed lipglass

Pics are in my FOTD thread


----------



## jrm (Dec 28, 2008)

After 30 minutes sleep last night and an emergency visit to the dentist for the first stage of a root canal this morning saw me wearing the following today:

MAC Dipdown fluidline
MAC Whole Brown mascara
Warm Soul Mineralized blush

... and that's about it;  Really, just something for my eyes, and some color on my cheeks.  With the pain I was in, I didn't feel up to doing anything much - and I don't ike to leave the house without *something* on my eyes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What a day.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 28, 2008)

^^ Ouch jrm!!  Hugs to you.. I had one like that too and lost 5kg in a week.. I went to my dentist to pull out the damn thing straight away, because the pain was unbearable.. Poor jrm!  LOL.. I can't believe you still put those three products.. At least you are in pain, but still looks great!


----------



## jrm (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Ouch jrm!!  Hugs to you.. I had one like that too and lost 5kg in a week.. I went to my dentist to pull out the damn thing straight away, because the pain was unbearable.. Poor jrm!  LOL.. I can't believe you still put those three products.. At least you are in pain, but still looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I contemplated getting it extracted, but she reckoned it was recoverable with a root canal and a crown..

I blow-dried and GHD'd my hair straight too .. just cos I'm in terrible pain doesn't mean I don't wanna look good.  LOL .. I *hate* not putting effort in, I almost refuse to go out without at least mascara ...


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 28, 2008)

Today I'm wearing the same look I've been wearing allll of my very lazy Christmas vacation... 

Face: SFF NW20, MSFN Medium, Fix+, NARS Laguna, NARS Orgasm

Eyes: Teddy Eye Kohl smudged, L'Oreal Voluminous

Lips: Bare Slimshine


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

^^LOL I haven't been wearing much makeup during Christmas either.  Yesterday, I even did some house chores !!  So no makeup and wore a baseball cap to dinner.

Wow jrm, I could just imagine you going through a labour with mascara & eyeliner and coiffed hair


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

My Fotd..

super natural for me right now because monday is my day off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Studio Fx nc15
MSF Natural in light
Rimmel primer... the green one
Soft and gentle Msf (I smashed it on the weekend.. and im so upset... half of it is in my clutch and the rest im just going to crush up and use it like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
the blush from neo sifi.. having a mental blank about the name 

eyes,
stillife paint
wedge shadow
vanilla shadow
fluid line in blacktrack
lashblast (vomit)

lips:nivea balm


p.s just realised that on ready set cook they are cook poached brained? WTF


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh no @ smashed MSF.. Soft & Gentle is my favorite and I would cry, if it broke into pieces..


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

i actually did cry, most because i couldnt handle a smashed msf AND being hungover. Which of course of a chours of 'well why did you take it out with you'

I guess at least they have made this permanent


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

^^HEY!!!

You're from Adelaide!!!! *waves at you*


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

so are you!!!! yay!!!


----------



## jrm (Dec 29, 2008)

YaY Adelaide!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_so are you!!!! yay!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_YaY Adelaide!_


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

I think thats the first and last time i'll ever see 'YAY adelaide' written!


----------



## jrm (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_I think thats the first and last time i'll ever see 'YAY adelaide' written! _

 
Hahahaha ...


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 29, 2008)

Today's face:

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
MSF Natural Deep Dark
Blot Powder

*Eyes:*
Blackground paint pot
Stars and Rockets - Lids
Cumulus -  Inner corners
Thunder e/s - Crease + Lower lash line
Black side of "Danger Zone" - Crease
Nanogold - Highlight
Feline
Max Factor Masterpeice Max mascara

*Cheeks:*
Stark Naked BPB
Gleeful blush
Petticoat
Trace Gold - Highlight
*
Lips:*
Buoy o Buoy l/s
Sugar Trance l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_I think thats the first and last time i'll ever see 'YAY adelaide' written! _

 





I love adelaide!  YAY Adelaide!  See, now you've seen it again!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Today's face:

*Cheeks:*
Stark Naked BPB
Gleeful blush
Petticoat
Trace Gold - Highlight

_

 
Isnt Stark Naked beautiful?  I loooooove my Stark Naked!


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





I love adelaide! YAY Adelaide! See, now you've seen it again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Lol- I shouldn't say that. I love adelaide as well.. well sometimes
I was fairly unimpressed that the shops arn't allowed to open on boxing day


----------



## jrm (Dec 29, 2008)

YaY Stark Naked!  It's awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... and YaY Adelaide! *

* Disclaimer: I'm kinda out of it on painkillers from dentist, anything I say may not match reality ....


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ since when does ANYTHING you say match reality?


----------



## jrm (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ since when does ANYTHING you say match reality? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 .. how rude.

... especially when I'm sick n all ..  *sniffle* ... 

*looks for some sympathy*


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_YaY Stark Naked! It's awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... and YaY Adelaide! *

* Disclaimer: I'm kinda out of it on painkillers from dentist, anything I say may not match reality .... _

 
totally irrelevent but isn't it illegal to have the word UNIX in your profile on a make up forum


----------



## jrm (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_totally irrelevent but isn't it illegal to have the word UNIX in your profile on a make up forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 .. everyone is ganging up on me!  I can't help if that's what I do for a job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I'm not a total UNIX loser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmm ..... So I shouldn't mention I'm a car-nut too?


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_






 .. everyone is ganging up on me! I can't help if that's what I do for a job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I'm not a total UNIX loser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmm ..... So I shouldn't mention I'm a car-nut too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If it makes you feel better I'm a closet cod4 player who has dreams to make a internet cafe called 'epic burger' so i can serve wtfries and lolshakes


----------



## jrm (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_If it makes you feel better I'm a closet cod4 player who has dreams to make a internet cafe called 'epic burger' so i can serve wtfries and lolshakes










_

 
YaY!  Sounds awesome ... you could have kekecakes and zomgwtfbbq wings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, what can I say - my avatar is true - I'm a geek .. lol


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

and did it twice


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

we were going to go with bbq burger.. the wing thing has always weirded me out.. i mean...its a wing


----------



## jrm (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_we were going to go with zomgwtfbbq burgers... that whole "wing" thing freaks me out_

 
haha .. fair enough ..

You know, I'm kinda feeling sorry for the rest of the people on here that have no idea what we're talking about ...


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_haha .. fair enough ..

You know, I'm kinda feeling sorry for the rest of the people on here that have no idea what we're talking about ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I know it has nothing to do with 'what you are wearing'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spectrolite: I miss your Christina avatar!! I really liked that one


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_





 .. everyone is ganging up on me! I can't help if that's what I do for a job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I'm not a total UNIX loser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmm ..... So I shouldn't mention I'm a car-nut too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Hey... UNIX people are losers??  I personally would have used the word "geek"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But we love them regardless (also cos they fix my problems that I have at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and are legends about it)  And two of my favourite people are UNIX people...

And no, we are not deliberately picking on you jrm


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey all. Been lurking around for a while
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Today i wore:

Face
MSF Natural in Medium
Stark Naked Blush
Petticoat MSF

Eyes
Expensive Pink (inner & middle lid)
Lilac Touch (crease)
Nocturnelle (outter lid and into crease)
Sketch (outter crease to darken it up)
Shroom (hightlight)

Lips
chapstick with Monogram lipgloss Identity


Also have a question. I've looked in the thread 'AU Colour Story Release Dates' but it was taking me ages to scroll through. Does anyone know when the brunette, redhead, blonde collection is coming out in Aus? I'm soooooo excited for this.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

^^Hi and welcome!

I havent heard yet when this is coming out...  My guess would be early February maybe?

Sambibabe - have you heard?

I am torn between being excited for BBR and dreading it lol...


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Isnt Stark Naked beautiful?  I loooooove my Stark Naked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^I do like the colour but it really shows up strange on my face. Maybe it's just the lighting in my bathroom but it appears to pale me out. I think it's just very cool and my skin is very warm. A dab of Gleeful livens it up nicely though.

Sambi - Christina will return one day. For the time being The Baroness is currently a better representation of my mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*runs off to kill more zombies with the other geeks*.


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^Hi and welcome!

I havent heard yet when this is coming out... My guess would be early February maybe?

Sambibabe - have you heard?

I am torn between being excited for BBR and dreading it lol..._

 
Thanks! Hmm yea i totally agree about dreading it aswell...I've made a list but it's still coming out to be a lot of $$..Especially for how much MAC is here.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Sambi - Christina will return one day. For the time being The Baroness is currently a better representation of my mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*runs off to kill more zombies with the other geeks*._

 
hmmm... there appears to be an abundance of geeks in this thread


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_hmmm... there appears to be an abundance of geeks in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 geeks? Where? *guilty of killing zombies too* 
spectrolite, don't tell me you are playing wii?

The hair collection is coming out 5th or 8th of Feb.. MUA told me, but now I can't remember.  I love all the lip stuff, MSF and shadows, which are basically the whole collection


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

I think its the 9th! I remember thinking hahaha just in time for valentines day! Then Hello Kitty is 4 weeks after that? or so

I have a feeling those MSF's are just going to be devine! although im not really loving the lip swatches too much :S


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ hey billy_cakes, where do you shop? Myer or DJ's?


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

Usually myer... simply for the MyerOne points and there is a certian someone at the DJ's who doesn't really like me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not a bad person i promise! shes just a right royal cow


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

oh wow!

I shop at Myer too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I usually see Tess


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

9th? That's Saturday? Does MAC release collections on Saturdays?  I thought about Valentines's too.  Apparently there won't be a launch night for Dame Edna, which is quite disappointing. Dame Edna is an Aussie Icon and we need huge launch parties!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

Yay for myer! I think maybe it has something to do with it being the first one? You always feel kinda loyal i think. I'll have to look for you lurking near the lipstick stand when im there next...


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_9th? That's Saturday? Does MAC release collections on Saturdays? I thought about Valentines's too. Apparently there won't be a launch night for Dame Edna, which is quite disappointing. Dame Edna is an Aussie Icon and we need huge launch parties!!_

 
I think the 9th of Feb is a monday? or am I going crazy? I'm so excited for the Dame Edna lippies!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_9th? That's Saturday? Does MAC release collections on Saturdays? I thought about Valentines's too. Apparently there won't be a launch night for Dame Edna, which is quite disappointing. Dame Edna is an Aussie Icon and we need huge launch parties!!_

 
Yeah, I'm gonna be screwed by the 9th cos we would have signed the bank papers for the new house by then... no more MAC for me from the onwards! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Yay for myer! I think maybe it has something to do with it being the first one? You always feel kinda loyal i think. I'll have to look for you lurking near the lipstick stand when im there next... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I reckon it has something to do with being the 1st one too... not a fan of the DJ's one.

I'm usually somewhere around the lippy stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_I think the 9th of Feb is a monday? or am I going crazy? I'm so excited for the Dame Edna lippies!_

 
Oh shit, I have been looking at 2008!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsmay* 
_Yeah, I'm gonna be screwed by the 9th cos we would have signed the bank papers for the new house by then... no more MAC for me from the onwards! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eek! Yeah, sometimes I cringe at living with in-laws, but then it is totally worth it that I get to splurge on MAC.

Yeah, bring on Dame Edna lippies!!  Have you guys checked out the Dame Edna looks?  They look so pretty..


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

ouch! I put money away in to a special account so I can only spend so much on make up, So i have to save up the money in there if theres a collection coming out. I'm kinda lucky though because im a hairdresser so I never have to pay to have my hair done, products, shampoo and stuff like that which im sure if a big part of most womens beauty budget

Congrats on the house though!


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah, bring on Dame Edna lippies!! Have you guys checked out the Dame Edna looks? They look so pretty.._

 
I just had a look when you said that, I always forget to check them out.
So pretty though. Its nice to see that they ahve a mix of bright ones with some softer ones. When I heard that there was going to be a Dame Edna collection i was a bit scared we all might be look a bit like a trannie in the 80's

I'm so unsure about the eyeshadow trios though. I think they are going to have to be one of those things that just jumps out at you when you see them in real life


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh shit, I have been looking at 2008!

Eek! Yeah, sometimes I cringe at living with in-laws, but then it is totally worth it that I get to splurge on MAC.

Yeah, bring on Dame Edna lippies!! Have you guys checked out the Dame Edna looks? They look so pretty.._

 
2008 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dame Edna really isnt doing it for me Im afraid... will probably check out Kanga-Rouge and the l/g, see what I think....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_ouch! I put money away in to a special account so I can only spend so much on make up, So i have to save up the money in there if theres a collection coming out. I'm kinda lucky though because im a hairdresser so I never have to pay to have my hair done, products, shampoo and stuff like that which im sure if a big part of most womens beauty budget

Congrats on the house though!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I will probably have an "allowance" in a seperate account which I can spend on whatever I want.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ MrsMay, lucky you have collected enough pigments, so you don't need to buy anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I am not sure about the eye palettes either, but if I don't get them, I will regret later and end up paying double the price on ebay lol


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_geeks? Where? *guilty of killing zombies too* 
spectrolite, don't tell me you are playing wii?_

 
I don't have a Wii, I've got Xbox 360 and I'm playing Left 4 Dead on my pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a rediculous amount of fun.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ MrsMay, lucky you have collected enough pigments, so you don't need to buy anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
shhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I don't have a Wii, I've got Xbox 360 and I'm playing Left 4 Dead on my pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a rediculous amount of fun._

 
LOL.. we played Resident Evil on Christmas Eve and loved so much, we went and bought guns to kill zombies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw MissChievous's FOTD yesterday and had to try the brown smokey~

*Face*
MUFE All Mat Shine Control Primer
MUFE Mat Velvet in Ivory
MUFE Duo Mat powder
NARS Orgasm
So Ceylon MSF (Contour)
Soft & Gentle (Cheek highlight)

*Eyes*
UDPP
All That Glitters e/s (inner corner)
Brun e/s (all over lid)  - isn't it available in Aus??
Satin Taupe e/s (mid lid)
Club e/s (v)
Tempting e/s (crease)
Survival Paint (sticky primer)
Reflects Antique Bronze (mid lid & lower lash)
Wolf Pearlglide liner
Vanilla p/g (inner corner)
Pink Pearl p/g (highlight)
Dazzle Lash

*Lips*
Angel l/s
Identity l/g

LOL MrsMay *zipping my mouth*


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, the FOTD's are very inspirational!

I saw TDoll's Arabian Teal and decided I wanted to do a teal look today...

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Otherworldly paintpot (lid)
Teal pigment (lid)
Aqua Marina facefront pigment (inner lid)
Mad Money facefront pigment (outer lid)
Heroic facefront pigment (crease)
Black Tied e/s (crease)
Deep Blue Green pigment (outer v)
Inglot gel eyeliner in black (slightly winged out)
CG Volume effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
NW15 Studio Tech
Merrily Mineralised blush
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Plum lipliner (lightly applied)
Rich & Ripe lipglass


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 29, 2008)

I keep forgetting about this thread and having to read up like 3 pages haha. 

sambi! That sounds sooooo awesome, post pictures!! 

Lol @ all you geeks. The geekiest I get is dating geeky guys haha!

Also, MrsMay, to get back to the Inglot gel eyeliner discussion, I've bought the teal one and the red one and I tried the teal one and it didn't feel opaque enough for me? I guess I'll have to try it again. I got the red one to use as a base instead of something like flammable paint but then I bought flammable as well and I havent actually tried either of them yet haha.

Also, I'm wearing no make up today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sitting in my pjs on the couch watching Scrubs!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow.. sounds preeeeeetty!!  Love the Arabian look


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey simplyenchantin!!!  Thanks!
I might go to Chadstone and check out Ingot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am trying to stay away from MAC, so I go to Ingot instead lol


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I keep forgetting about this thread and having to read up like 3 pages haha. 

sambi! That sounds sooooo awesome, post pictures!! 

Lol @ all you geeks. The geekiest I get is dating geeky guys haha!

Also, MrsMay, to get back to the Inglot gel eyeliner discussion, I've bought the teal one and the red one and I tried the teal one and it didn't feel opaque enough for me? I guess I'll have to try it again. I got the red one to use as a base instead of something like flammable paint but then I bought flammable as well and I havent actually tried either of them yet haha.

Also, I'm wearing no make up today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sitting in my pjs on the couch watching Scrubs!_

 
You should subscribe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking that to use the teal liner I will have a semi neutral eye with a teal colour in the crease... (maybe parrot?) then have the teal liner applied a bit thicker and a tiny bit of the black liner on top, probably tightlined...  Hmmm, I might try that sometime this week actually!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow.. sounds preeeeeetty!! Love the Arabian look_

 
  yeah... I couldnt quite master it, but hey, I tried!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey simplyenchantin!!! Thanks!
I might go to Chadstone and check out Ingot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am trying to stay away from MAC, so I go to Ingot instead lol_

 
Sambibabe... you will get addicted to their pigments!  They have the bright colours like the facefront pigments!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for ideas MrsMay, I'll try something with parrot! I LOVE their pigments, I got a few more on boxing day, $20 a pop which is wayyyyyy less than the MAC ones and they seem just as pigmented to me! I think there might be less in the container though.

I particularly love how they look totally different swatched than in the container.. 

Oh and sambi! I do that now too.. go to Inglot to avoid MAC lol!! The girls there are way nicer, it's like a happy family and they all know me there now hehe.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't get to go anywhere today, thanks to hubby. He better not come near me, unless he has MAC things to offer. I went and picked up my Soy candle though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still don't have Parrot & Plumage e/s.. Do I need them? 

What's Ingot pigment like? Do they have pigments with multi-tone colours like MAC Steel Blue, Sweet Sienna, etc?


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 30, 2008)

Sambibabe - to be honest I have had parrot for a while now and I only used it for the first time last week! I did like it though, it was very pigmented.

Re the Inglot pigments - most of their pigments are multi-tone or duochrome... same for a heap of their eyeshadows. I actually had quite a haul in the past 3 days... both from inglot and mac!

From inglot I got 7 eyeshadows... one of which was a creamy highlight colour which had a greeny yellow duochrome - kinda like the duochrome that old gold pigment has?  I also picked up two of their gel eyeliners (dark purple and brown) a new eyeliner brush (the bent one), more skin primer, and samples of: three pigments, two gel eyeliner colours.  I was impressed that I managed to get all of that for $150!

From MAC I got: So Ceylon MSF, Soft & Gentle MSF, Copperbeam pigment, Mega-Rich pigment, Pearlglide eyeliners in Bankroll, Molasses and Black Russian.  To be fair - I did have this stuff on layby for the last two months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I should be done hauling for a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good thing I have a traincase on its way to me (courtesy of ebay) so I can find a home for all this stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am really keen to try one of the inglot pigment samples though - it's almost like a darker version of Copper Sparkle pigment... little bit rustier though?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

^^^ , wow, when did you go to MAC?  I was wondering how long you could hold on to your Christmas presents/vouchers.. I spent mine the next day!  

Hmm..I will have to check out Parrot and Plumage.. I haven't been paying much attention to eyeshadows lately.. 

Yay, you got Soft & Gentle! Isn't So Ceylon dark on you?  I only use it for contouring..  Another Yay for Bankroll, too..  can you do layby at MAC?


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 30, 2008)

lol... I went to MAC at lunchtime today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You probably wont be able to find Parrot in stores, best bet is the clearance bin.

So Ceylon is a little dark but I will probably use it as a blush.  I dont have any blushes that are remotely close to that colour so it will work well.

Because I shop at Myer I can do layby (2 months).  That will be a godsend when BBR launches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Speaking of which, I tried to get the launch date out of the MA (not my usual one) for BBR and she looked in the book and said "8th January".  Um, no, that is the launch date for the US honey (It said "Collection dates for North America" on the top of the page).  She then said "oh, it must be the same date for both then".  Um, no, not unless it's the first time ever!  I siad to her that it's usually 2-4 weeks after the US launch, so she said, well, we will go with February then.  FAIL.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 30, 2008)

^^I wore a teal look today too inspired by QTAllStarGirls tutorial of the month entry. Shes so cuuuuute! >_<
*
Face:*
MAC Mineralize Powder Foundation
MSF Natural Deep Dark

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Delft paint pot
Inglot #70 (Teal) - Lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Naval - Outer V/Crease
Pandamonium - Outer V + Lower lashline
Body Shop Glitter Roller - Lids *soooo prettttty!*
Feline - Upper + Lower lashline
Plushblack Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Nars Crazed
Trace Gold - Highlight
Natural Flare Beauty Powder

*Lips:*
Inglot Funny Gloss - A pink one that smells like bubblegum


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

Inglot here, Inglot there *blocking ears*. Oops, blocking ears won't help. I am not getting succumbed to another cosmetics brand!!!

LOL @ MrsMay.. It is really dangerous to work/live next to MAC.  Gosh, you have one of THOSE girls in every store, right? Last month, I asked this young MUA, if she had Mellow Mood lying around in the drawer.. She was flipping through all of the holiday collections and came back to say, 'sorry we don't have it'. Apparently she even asked my friend what Soba e/s was. Probably she was thinking about Soba, Japanese noodle


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice look spectrolite!

I think I have that coppery inglot piggie MrsMay.. it reminds me of copper sparkle hehe.. Here's a picture of all my inglot pigments.. 







I got 4 more on boxing day, the light coloured ones are kind of duochrome like white/yellow and white/green.

Tell us how you go with the bent eyeliner brush, MrsMay - it looks interesting hehe!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Nice look spectrolite!

I think I have that coppery inglot piggie MrsMay.. it reminds me of copper sparkle hehe.. Here's a picture of all my inglot pigments.. 






I got 4 more on boxing day, the light coloured ones are kind of duochrome like white/yellow and white/green.

Tell us how you go with the bent eyeliner brush, MrsMay - it looks interesting hehe!_

 
I reckon I have #30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  is that the one that kinda looks like solar white e/s?

#24 looks like the one she gave me a sample of... I might try it out tomorrow with the brown gel eyeliner or molasses pearlglide..

I actually used the bent eyeliner brush today and I loved it!  It was much easier to do a winged eyeliner, and tightlining was sooo easy


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Inglot here, Inglot there *blocking ears*. Oops, blocking ears won't help. I am not getting succumbed to another cosmetics brand!!!_

 
*whispers* Inglot have 20% off everything apart from the reduced eyeshadows ($10), brushes and traincases until the end of December

Shhhhhhhh


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh My god, Layby at myers! That so dangerous! Is there a limit to how much you can do at a time? This is so amazing!

FOTD for shopping with my mum, a pain but... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




she always buys me thing 

Prep and prime
Studio Fix liquid NC15
Studio Fix powder nw15
Fix + spray (is it just me or is this a load of crock?)

NiceVice paint pot
hepcat shadow as main colour
carbon shadow as crease
crystal avanlance shadow highlight colour
shale shadow under carbon and in  the inner corner
blacktrack on top lashline
brassy fluidline on bottom lashline
lash blast (vomit...again)
Falsies

Golden Bronzer
Peachy Blush
Petticoat MSF (still undecided)

Pleasure seaker lipstick
summerfruit lipliner


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmm I might have to look into getting the brush then! I feel like I'll poke my eye out with it, I'm really crap at doing winged eyeliner so maybe it will help. #24 is the one that reminds me of copper sparkle. Here's a swatch of #30.. I couldnt tell you my skin colour at the moment coz I'm tanned haha, but I'm *usually* NW20 in Studio Fix Fluid:


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Oh My god, Layby at myers! That so dangerous! Is there a limit to how much you can do at a time? This is so amazing!
_

 
Not sure if there is a limit, I spent just under $300.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Hmm I might have to look into getting the brush then! I feel like I'll poke my eye out with it, I'm really crap at doing winged eyeliner so maybe it will help. #24 is the one that reminds me of copper sparkle. Here's a swatch of #30.. I couldnt tell you my skin colour at the moment coz I'm tanned haha, but I'm *usually* NW20 in Studio Fix Fluid:



_

 
Yep, that's the one!  I will check to see if the brown/coppery one is the same as you have too


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_*whispers* Inglot have 20% off everything apart from the reduced eyeshadows ($10), brushes and traincases until the end of December

Shhhhhhhh_

 
I thought I could get that traincase with the 20% discount, damnit!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_*whispers* Inglot have 20% off everything apart from the reduced eyeshadows ($10), brushes and traincases until the end of December
 Shhhhhhhh_

 
Haha, you crack me up, MrsMay!! Only one day left though! 
23 and 84 are pretty!!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ to me, 23 kinda looks like softwash grey pigment and 84 looks like museum bronze pigment


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

That's what I thought about 23..  So are a lot of Ingot pigments are MAC dupes?


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ to be honest I havent looked too closely at them yet.

I've been trying to stay away as the colours are mesmerising and they all look stunning!  I bought #30 a while ago but havent used it a lot as I usually grab my pressed pigments first.  I've been wondering for a while whether I would be able to press these ones or not, might have to give that a go when I get my next lot of pans... if so, then I would say that my inglot pigment stash will grow considerably!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ well, MAC is just not releasing new pigments fast enough and if Ingot has cheaper and equally fabulous pigments, then why not?  Have you all got tomorrow's look decided?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

Good morning!!  Yesterday I tried MUFE Mat Velvet, but still got shiny after 3 hours! What is wrong with my skin! Then last night, I realised the MUFE Mat Velvet sample I bought was actually MUFE Lift Foundation.. Doh.. The seller sent me the wrong foundation! Arrrghhhh..  

Face
MUFE HD primer Blue
MUFE Stop Shining
MUFE HD foundation #115
MUFE HD powder
MUFE camouflage palette #2
Gentle Mineralized Blush
Hip Bone Facefront Blush - pink with lots of shimmer (highlight)

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Fresco Rose PP (lid)
Artifact pp (outer corner)
Pink Freeze e/s (all over lid)
Trax e/s (crease)
Creme de Violet e/s(v)
Vibrant Grape PRO e/s (outer corner & lowerlash)
Hellium p/g (highlight)
Beautymarked e/s & MUFE Eye seal (eyeliner)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Dervish l/l
Brave l/s
Baby Sparks l/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 30, 2008)

That's colourful, sambi! RE Inglot pigments, #23 is just regular silver to me, if there is such a thing, and #84 was a new "LE" one. They had about 6 I think, all bronze coloured but each had a different multitone/holographic look to them. The MA told me she likes to pat it over a black base and they look colourful.. and they all sold out, I got one of the last ones haha. I'm considering if I should go buy more since it's the last day of the sale... addiction growing very quickly!


----------



## jrm (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I was definitely feeling a bit more chipper this morning after feeling out of it for a few days after my dental catastophe...  aaannndd I was eyeing off the palette of 15 pressed pigments that I was lucky enough to receive for xmas from a friend ...  *cough* MrsMay *cough* ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Soooo .. I was thinking that golds/browns always make my blue eyes pop and that was what I used as a regular look (woodwinked/amber-lights base usually) and that I'd try something similar, but with a more pigmented slant .. 

_Skin:_
MAC SPF Select NW15
MAC Mineralised Blush - Warm Soul (I think this is turning into a daily..)

_Eyes:_
MAC Paint Pot - Bare Study
MAC Pigment - Subtle; A light wash over the lid
MAC Pigment - Gold Mode; Much heavier on the lid
MAC Pigment - Goldstroke; in the crease
MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe; in the outer crease to darken things out
MAC Pigment - Lily White; highlight
CG Volume effect mascara
MAC Fluidline - Blacktrack

_Lips:_
MAC Lip Prep & Prime
MAC Lipliner - Dervish
MAC Lipstick - Lightly Ripe

... I really wish I had the confidence to take a photo one of these days .. bleh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ..  maybe when I've lost more weight .. heh.


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

Really? In the photo #23 has a bit of lavender?  BTW, my eyes don't look colourful at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Just pink and plum (and I hate plums!!)

Glad to hear you are doing better jrm!  
Hehe.. i've seen your photo already


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 30, 2008)

ok chickies.... here is my FOTD:

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Artjam paint (lid)
Inglot pigment - I think this was #81? (lid)
Chocolate brown pigment (crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara

Face:
Inglot skin primer
NW20 studio tech
So Ceylon MSF for blush
MUFE HD Powder

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione" #32
Lovechild lipglass

Pics are here:  http://specktra.net/f166/rusty-coppe...9/#post1440887

I really loved that Inglot colour... I might head back there today and pick up a full size of it.  It's very different to any of the other mac pigments I have.

Just a note on the Inglot pigments, I checked mine out this morning and it's only 2g compared to mac which is 7.5gm so essentially just over 1/4 of the amount but half the price.  Which I guess is probably better as really, who needs a huge amount of pigment anyway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (stupid question, I know)


----------



## jrm (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Glad to hear you are doing better jrm!  
Hehe.. i've seen your photo already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You have?   Eeeekkk ... *runs away and hides face*


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks great MrsMay!!!  I know what you are saying about chocolatey-copper.. I didn't think I would pull it off either, but it was quite flattering (to me anyway lol).  How much are the Inglot pigments again?

Heehee yes jrm!! I couldn't believe my luck, when I saw it


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 30, 2008)

Inglot pigments.... according to my receipt from 15 mins ago... apparently they are $24.00 but I got 20% discount so they were $20 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am a bad, bad girl...


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 30, 2008)

Fotd for going down to the shops to buy yummy things to eat tonight

Prep + Prime
Studio fix fluid nc15
MSF Natural in light
Flower mist dew beauty powder
Savvy eyebrow pencil in blonde

Eyes
Untitled paint
blacktrack fluidline as base
pandamonium at lash line
satin taupe in crease and higher
hepcat  in crease
crystal avalanche as highlight
engraved pencil for waterline

Fix +


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ ooh, that sounds really interesting!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Inglot pigments.... according to my receipt from 15 mins ago... apparently they are $24.00 but I got 20% discount so they were $20 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a bad, bad girl..._

 

For some reason I always thought they were $25? Hehe. So.. if they're about half price for 1/4 of the amount.. the MAC ones are actually better value? You're right though that the MAC jars are huge and I'll probably never finish one haha.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ ok, you are right, they were $25... I cant use a calculator lol... Good thing I'm in finance!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah... it's hard trying to figure out whether it's good value or not... lol!


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ ooh, that sounds really interesting!_

 
It's just like a smokey look with a tinge of purple to it. I've always found satin taupe awesome for blending out smokey colours because it blends to well with black and grey and yet also white or vanilla or something...

satin taupe is definatly my secret wepon


----------



## jrm (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Heehee yes jrm!! I couldn't believe my luck, when I saw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhhh noooooo ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... Hope you didn't feel too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after


----------



## jrm (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_It's just like a smokey look with a tinge of purple to it. I've always found satin taupe awesome for blending out smokey colours because it blends to well with black and grey and yet also white or vanilla or something...

satin taupe is definatly my secret wepon_

 
Satin Taupe was literally one of my very first colors, and it's still one I use *very* regularly.  I think it's gorgeous to use, great color, and blends with almost everything...


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Ohhhh noooooo ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... Hope you didn't feel too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
dont be silly, you know you're gorgeous!


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Satin Taupe was literally one of my very first colors, and it's still one I use *very* regularly. I think it's gorgeous to use, great color, and blends with almost everything... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 












 Many warm fuzzy feelings for satin taupe, it was also one of my first products...i still remember the day.. I wagged tafe and stubbled across MAC in myer and walked out with satin taupe, woodwinked, black track and Beigeing shadestick... all this i use allllll the time to this day


----------



## billy_cakes (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_dont be silly, you know you're gorgeous!_

 

everyone knows that its a FACT that all Specktra girls a beautiful PLUS adelaide is known to have a higher proportion of goodlooking girls than any other state...

so by defult...you have to be beautiful


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi everyone posting from apple store using their ifone lol --> sorry, I had to this here.. The phone is totally not worth all the hype.. 

I am back home now and about to pop out again.. Went to Inglot and grabbed a pigment.. I wasn't drawn to their pigments as I thought they were pretty similar to MAC.. Then I turned around and discovered the potted lip gloss!  Oh my gosh.. They were Super pigmented and I even found the violet pink, which I have been looking for awhile! So I grabbed three of these! Four products and only $68.  So I went to MAC but walked out empty, because MUAs were just busy chatting amongst themselves and I would rather go to my MUA and give her the business.. 

jrm, oh please!!!  The photo was in black and white, so I couldn't see if you were 'naked' (makeup wise) though!

Hope you guys have a great NYE!!!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 31, 2008)

I thought I might bump into you sambi haha. I went to MAC and this MUA didn't stop talking to me for like an hour, she was gushing over Dame Edna and Chill hehe. Her second in charge lady was getting seriously annoyed LOL. Then I went to Inglot and got more pigments, oh dear! Oh and MrsMay I got the scary looking eyeliner brush, it only turned out to cost me $14.40!

It's a shame you weren't impressed by the pigments sambi! Maybe they will grow on you once you get your samples. I actually wasn't drawn to those cube-y lipglosses at all coz they remind me of this cheapo lipgloss that I used to have that used to dry out my lips (it had the same packaging). Also, they look gross coz everyone's shoved their grubby fingers in them and I have long nails so I prever tubed gloss.

However, I'm so glad you found something you liked! We will turn you into an Inglot fanatic yet


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 31, 2008)

I know simplyenchantin!  I looked around to see if you were there. What time were you there? 

The potted lipgloss reminded me of NARS lip lacquer, but Inglot is more pigmented than NARS for a fraction of cost ($16 after discount compared to $50!). When applied, you look as if you have used a lipstick!  I have nails, too, but I flick the gloss with the tip of nail so I don't have a problem with that.. Plus I have yet to see such creamy and pigmented gloss in a tube!

I found the pigments don't stick to your fingers/brushes as readily as MAC or FF, but I have to admit #20 is very pretty!!

I am about to go for a trail walk, but it doesn't stop me from wearing makeup!!

Face
SmashBox Photofinish Light Primer
MUFE All Mat
BRTC BB Cream (tinted moisturizer) & Strobe liquid
MUFE Duo Mat powder
Stark Naked 

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Greenstroke PP
Inglot #20 (all over lid)
Rave Pearlglide
Dazzle Lash
Fairylite (highlight for browbone & cheeks)

Lips
Inglot Lip paint #56


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, Iglot store I went to sold out Black gel/cake liner!!!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 31, 2008)

^^I wish that Inglot would open another location closer to the city or make it possible to shop online from the website. I HATE going to Chadstone and that's my closest location. *pout*

I'm not going anywhere today but I threw on a little Stilla Lip Glaze in Raisin for some stay at home glamor. I'm also wearing earrings for some reason! Must be an automatic thing.


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 1, 2009)

ok, I am wearing absolutely no makeup today as I feel like shit lol.

Not generally hungover, but feel it.  We got home at about 1am and discovered that our dog had got out (we had no idea how!!) so we then started roaming the streets (mainly via foot with his squeaky ball lol) to try and find him for 2.5hrs before we gave up and went to bed.  Turns out our neighbour from across the road had him as he had jumped their fence and was in their backyard.  We were lucky enough to be outside (about to leave and check the RSPCA etc) when the council dog van turned up at their place and our neighbour was walking him out to the van 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yeah, super tired and burnt out today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sambibabe, regarding the Inglot pigments not sticking as well, I tend to use a 213 brush to pick up the colour, same as when I'm using the coarser mac pigments like copper sparkle, rushmetal or rose.


----------



## billy_cakes (Jan 1, 2009)

No make pu here either and my hair is looking fairly average as i broke my hair straightner and wont be able to get a new one til tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope all you lovely ladies had a good new years and stayed out of too much trouble... just think 12 days to dame edna... is it wrong thats the first thing i thought of when i realised it was the first today?

oh that and the old 'ohhh need to get back on that diet bandwagon'






I hope your doggy was okay mrsmay, maybe it was because of the fireworks?


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 1, 2009)

^^ yep, it was because of the fireworks. Apart from that he was fine... I gave him a huuuuuuuge ham bone this morning so he was happy.

My hair is completely average as I went back to sleep for a couple of hours when it was half dry and now it looks like shit lol.

I'm more looking forward to chill than dame edna... I want that snowscene lipglass!!! It looks like pleasure principal d/g but in lipglass form (which means much more product!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and pleasure principal d/g was one of the few that I dont have and am completely lemming


----------



## billy_cakes (Jan 1, 2009)

urgh- whats the date for chill? I need a penultimate eyeliner!
I thought I was the only one who thought that the dazzleglasses ran out too quick. I remember with ms dynamite.. i wore it over electro like...4 times maybe and it seemed to be emptying pretty quickly 
where as with there normal glosses they seem to be endless??? who knows???

The glosses do look goregous though, and the shadows. I'm pretty pleased for mac not realised another massive collection that has waaay to many things in it


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 1, 2009)

the date for chill is the 14th Jan.  I'm skipping the pentultimate liner for now as I am extremely happy with my new inglot liner (even though I only have a sample at the moment) and I know the liner is perm.

I use several of my dazzleglasses so I havent noticed a huge drop, although I do know they drop faster than normal l/g.  I have about half left in baby sparks, rags to riches and ms.fizz, but the rest are still at about 90%.

I was going to skip everything in this collection (apart from the liner later on) but once I found out that snowscene was like a dazzleglass that was too tempting to pass up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I managed to do a chill inspired look the other day which convinced me that I have enough of those colours to pass on this collection.


----------



## billy_cakes (Jan 1, 2009)

I wish i could show that restraint... I pretend like im going to but then i get to the display and im all like 'yes, of course i need a 14th white eyeshadow!'


----------



## billy_cakes (Jan 1, 2009)

I wish i could show that restraint... I pretend like im going to but then i get to the display and im all like 'yes, of course i need a 14th white eyeshadow!'


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_




I wish i could show that restraint... I pretend like im going to but then i get to the display and im all like 'yes, of course i need a 14th white eyeshadow!'_

 
Seriously, I am cutting back on my eyeshadow purchases as I have gone from 4 eyeshadows to 7 palettes within a year, so yeah, I have heaps lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 1, 2009)

^^ Haha, just shadows or pressed pigments?  Surprisingly, Myer was open today, so I bought three eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MAC doncaster had NO ONE , so I played with every single eyeshadows (my hand was covered with strips of 20 different colours lol) and MUA showed me some interesting colour combinations.

My MUA told me the release date for Dame Edna and Chill is Jan 12th.  I put up other release dates in the AUS Colour story release dates thread. 

Yeah MrsMay.. I can pick up the pigments with 239, but I was just saying it as comparison to other pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Hope your dog is okay.. At least you got 2.5 hours of exercise done!  My dog is so old, she can sleep through the house alarm and the fireworks!  Lucky she is not a watch dog!

I agree with Spectrolite. As lovely as Chadstone Inglot store was, I don't like going to Chadstone either! How come the eyeliner gel thingy is not on their website?


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 1, 2009)

^^ 5 palettes eyeshadows and two of pressed pigments.  And I have another two empty palettes ready to be filled.

Oscar (dog) will be fine... he's been happily chewing on a ham bone all day.

I think the eyeliners are not on the Inglot website as they are relatively new?  The MA said they have only been out for a couple of months...


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 1, 2009)

Inglot website has 'new product' section though and it is not there! So it is safe to assume Inglot website doesn't get updated often? 

When I saw this Specktra member's 12+ palettes full of shadows, I couldn't believe what I saw and thought she was nuts.. Now I kinda understand her addiction.. You can never have too many shadows (and lipsticks lol)!   Lucky I will be passing all of Chill shadows, but there are at least a few I want to get from BBR.


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah, the Inglot website really sucks.

there was originally a lot of shadows from BBR I wanted but now we are seeing swatches I am narrowing that list down quite dramatically.
The lipsticks and lipglasses from BBR are another story though.  I want all but two of the lippies and about three of the l/g, possibly two of the MSFs.  Unless I can talk myself out of some of it pending more swatches, which is quite possible!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey, MrsMay, it is great to see another lipstick junkie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I have an idea of your eyeshadow collection (shhhh pigments), how many MAC lipsticks do you own?

I agree.. Initially I thought the shadows would be really different, but I will really have to see them in person. _Sanayhs/_erine's swatches proove that eyeshadows are not that special and quite similar to other shadows?

Same as lipsticks.. They looked a bit bleh (PB's enlarged product pics), but then I look at the models - their lip colours look so pretty. I love the coral lipstick that redhead girl is wearing and I hardly wear coral lol (no, I won't dye my hair red)


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont have too many lipsticks yet... I refuse to buy them so I only B2M for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so far I have:
Mellow Mood
Lightly Ripe
Rapturous (mattene)
Kirsch (mattene)
Soft Pause
California Dreamin
So Scarlet
Brave Red

I really liked the swatches of the lippies... so I dare say that my lippie collection will double after BBR.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 1, 2009)

Ooohhh you have California Dreamin! 

Yeah, they are nice, but I think they are also similar to other colours!  I have so many MAC lipsticks and now colours are getting too similar.

BTW MrsMay, when you go to Media Makeup, could you test out their Aqua Creamliner Black please?  See if it is better than Inglot Black liner..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 1, 2009)

I think I have way too many lipsticks and they're mostly nudes but I keep buying more! I guess I figure I'll use them eventually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From way back in the thread, Sambi I was there from around 3:30 til 5ish. Also, I LOVE Chadstone haha, how can you all hate it?  The inglot liners and their new matt eyeshadows are really new so I agree it's safe to assume they don't update their website..

MrsMay, I tried the eyeliner brush and surprisingly it's pretty easy. The only thing I don't like about it is that it feels flimsy, the MAC one is maybe slightly thicker and heavier so I have a better grip on it, but I suppose I'll get used to this one. I wasn't brave enough to try wings coz I figured I'd ruin the rest of my make up if it didn't work haha. I tend to practice with Iris Eyes coz I don't use it very often.

I'm glad you found your doggie MrsMay!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Ooohhh you have California Dreamin!_

 
Yep, one member here put that in my parcel instead of another item as she sold it accidentally.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_BTW MrsMay, when you go to Media Makeup, could you test out their Aqua Creamliner Black please? See if it is better than Inglot Black liner.._

 
no worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_The inglot liners and their new matt eyeshadows are really new so I agree it's safe to assume they don't update their website..

MrsMay, I tried the eyeliner brush and surprisingly it's pretty easy. The only thing I don't like about it is that it feels flimsy, the MAC one is maybe slightly thicker and heavier so I have a better grip on it, but I suppose I'll get used to this one. I wasn't brave enough to try wings coz I figured I'd ruin the rest of my make up if it didn't work haha. I tend to practice with Iris Eyes coz I don't use it very often.

I'm glad you found your doggie MrsMay!_

 
It's pretty safe to say that the Inglot website sucks lol...

I really like the eyeliner brush, have been using it a lot since I got it!  I think because I am used to the Bobbi Brown brush which is smaller and lighter than the MAC one it wasnt too much of a difference?  I tried the purple gel eyeliner from Inglot today and I love it!!  Will post FOTD pics soon...


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 1, 2009)

Today's look:

Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot Pearl eyeshadow - cant remember #, but it was a pink pearlescent white
Silver (frost) pigment - outer 2/3rds lid
Xenon Zephyr facefront pigment - inner 1/3rd lid
Weekend Warrior facefront pigment - outer v and crease
Grape pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in #75 (I think) - purple
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
NW15 Studio Tech
True Romantic BPB
MUFE HD Powder - I am officially out of my sample... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips:
Chanel Pivione Lipliner
Rags to Riches Dazzleglass


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 2, 2009)

It's a "natural" look for me today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just runnin some errands etc.
*
Face:*
MSF Natural - Deep Dark
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Groundwork paint pot
Earthen Glow Minerals "Nutmeg" - Lids to brow bone
Dark Edge e/s - Crease/Outer V
Carbon - Upper + Lower lash line
MSF Duo "Dark" Shimmer Side - Brow highlight + Inner corners

*Cheeks:*
Nars Exhibit A + Gold Deposit MSF
*
Lips:*
Stila lip glaze - Brown Sugar

*Scent:*
Jean Paul Gaultier "Classique"


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 2, 2009)

Wooo.. I can post!!  After three attempts of trying to post yesterday - hope it works this time!  Yesterday, I had the autumn look (freezing cold here!) with Gorgeous Gold & Mythology and today, I experimented with peacocky colour (which turned out more khaki lol).

Face
MUFE as usual
Dainty Mineralized Blush
Petticoat (highlight)

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Gorgeous Gold e/s (inner corner)
Surreal e/s (mid and outer lid)
Club e/s (crease)
MUFE Star Powder - white/green iridescent (highlight & lower lash)
Spare Change Pearlglide liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Bobbi Brown Rosy l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 2, 2009)

as I slept for half the day and I'm only going to be packing today, I did a super natural look for me:

Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment (lash to brow)
Tea Time pigment (lightly in crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
NW20 Studio Tech
Petticoat MSF as blush

Lips:
Chanel Lipliner #32 Pivione
Baby Sparks dazzleglass

I will try to post pics in a FOTD thread...


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_as I slept for half the day_

 
I wonder why!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I wonder why!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
yeah, it was prolly cos I was working until 10pm... oh well!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ That's what I thought!  I felt asleep 10:30pm last night. I must be getting old. We were watching Hellboy and I couldn't stay awake!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ yeah, I pretty much came home and crashed on the couch.

FYI: pics are now up in a FOTD if anyone's interested:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=126420


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 3, 2009)

You look good!! Petticoat doesn't show up on me either. When it does, it magnifies my pores like the surface of Mars! 

BTW, I decided to pack more of Surreal with my finger and gosh, how pretty is this colour?


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Thanks hun!

Yeah, I'm always iffy about MSF's as they enlarge my pores, but I'm getting used to them...

I dont actually have surreal yet... wasnt that dc'd recently?


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ I think so.. I accidentally got another Freshwater, so yesterday I swapped it with Surreal, which was the last one they had. I think it is similar to Steamy though?

I still can't wear Petticoat alone like you did! Somehow I don't have problem with Soft and Gentle - go figure!


----------



## billy_cakes (Jan 3, 2009)

Petticot brings out all the wrong shades in my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hey do any of you adelaide girls know where I can get make up forever HD in adelaide? probably a silly question but I havn't actually tried any of their products yet and I really want to try the foundation. Also how much is it in AUS?


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 3, 2009)

Petticoat is weird.. It doesn't function as a blush and I prefer S&G for the highlight, so I don't know.
MrsMay posted an info about MUFE stockist a few pages back..  Check out www.mediamakeup.com.au


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 4, 2009)

Yay, the site is back up! Is it just me- I don't see much difference with the new look Specktra? 
I am still experimenting the eye shadow combinations suggested by MUA (retrospeck & swimming), which is a bit of bleh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It certainly looked better on her hand! LOL..

Face
MUFE as usual
Dainty Mineralized Blush
Hip Bone Facefront Blush (highlight)

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Greenstroke p/p
Retrospeck e/s (inner corner & mid lid)
Swimming e/s (mid lid, lowerlash & outer corner)
Club e/s (crease)
Vanilla p/g (browbone, tear duct)
Blacktrack f/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Prep & Prime Lips
Bombshell l/s
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 4, 2009)

^^ that looks sounds interesting Sambibabe!

Mine was a kinda smoky gray look today...

Eyes:
UDPP
White Inglot eyeshadow with sparkles (highlight)
Pixel paint (lid)
Softwashed pigment (lid)
Glamstar facefront pigment (inner lid)
Silver (frost) pigment (outer lid and crease)
Typographic e/s (crease)
Black Tied e/s (outer v)
inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact Mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
NW20 Studio Tech
Stark Naked BPB
Petticoat (highlight)

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione"
Funtabulous dazzleglass


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 4, 2009)

*Sorry girls, I didnt realize i was in the wrong forum*

Eyes
UDPP
Groundwork P/P
Jardin Aires Pigment (all over the lid)
Sketch E/S (outer V and crease)
Shroom (highlight)
Loreal HiP Cream liner in black
CG lashblast Mascara

Lips
Hush Hush Tendertone (BF hates sticky lips and we were home alone all day, so lots of kissing)

Face
MAC Oil Control lotion
Prep and Prime skin
SF foundation (NC 42)
MSFN in Medium Dark
Sweet as Cocoa blush


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 4, 2009)

I did a plain and boring look today coz I was lazy..

Face:

Usual foundation etc
Inglot loose powder
Blooming blush
Petticoat MSF

Eyes:

Beige-ing s/s
All the colours in the Tempting quad
Feline eye liner
Bank roll pearl glide liner
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Dreamy l/g

Woo. So unhappy about being back at work


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 4, 2009)

Oooh MrsMay, I would have never thought of using silver on the crease..  Sounds gorgeous!!  I still haven't received my parcel yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*l1onqueen*: what's MAC oil control lotion like? Is it better than Matt?

simplyenchantin: your look doesn't sound boring at all!  I love Tempting quad!!  I know.. I basically came to work to check out my parcels and I have received NONE!!  Arrgghh.. hate holiday time deliveries!


----------



## jrm (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yay, the site is back up! Is it just me- I don't see much difference with the new look Specktra?_

 
OMG, I don't even want to get started on how frustrating I find the new site - soooo many things broken - half the time I can't even seem to reply to posts it just asks me to login again (It took me giving it a good hour break and restarting my computer to even be able to reply to this - despite closing browser, clearing cache, clearing cookies, and who knows what else I tried.. Smells like some sort of PHP caching issue to me - but I may be wrong).  Also, the page buttons down the bottom have all whacked out spacing, and worse the width of the site now seems to be fixed rather than actually caring how big my browser window is (really frustrating for someone with a big/wide screen) - the list of issues I've seen goes on and on - I honestly can't believe given all of the dramas that they didn't just roll it back and test it more before trying again.   Soooooooo frustrated with Specktra right now.  I'm honestly contemplating giving it up for a coupla weeks/months till they figure it all out and fix it up, cos it's just going to get annoyed if I try and persevere with it.

Gah .. enough venting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways - a boring/subtle goldy look for me today:

_Face_
MAC Select SPF NW15
MAC Mineralized Blush - Warm Soul 

_Eyes_
MAC Eyeshadow - Goldmine on lid
MAC Eyeshadow - Woodwinked in crease
MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe in outer crease
MAC Eyeshadow - Phloof! on highlight
MAC Fluidline - Blacktrack
CG VolumeExact

_Lips_
MAC Prep & Prime Lips
MAC Lip Pencil - Soar
MAC Lipstick - Lightly Ripe


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 5, 2009)

That doesn't sound boring jrm! I like gold looks but I don't know how to make them work on me haha. I totally feel your issues with the site. Half my reply posts aren't spaced properly, and I keep "receiving" the same private message over and over but then when I go back to my inbox, it's gone! Spo0o0oky haha. Nah, it's just buggy. They probably should've done more testing first.


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_OMG, I don't even want to get started on how frustrating I find the new site - soooo many things broken - half the time I can't even seem to reply to posts it just asks me to login again (It took me giving it a good hour break and restarting my computer to even be able to reply to this - despite closing browser, clearing cache, clearing cookies, and who knows what else I tried.. Smells like some sort of PHP caching issue to me - but I may be wrong). Also, the page buttons down the bottom have all whacked out spacing, and worse the width of the site now seems to be fixed rather than actually caring how big my browser window is (really frustrating for someone with a big/wide screen) - the list of issues I've seen goes on and on - I honestly can't believe given all of the dramas that they didn't just roll it back and test it more before trying again. Soooooooo frustrated with Specktra right now. I'm honestly contemplating giving it up for a coupla weeks/months till they figure it all out and fix it up, cos it's just going to get annoyed if I try and persevere with it.
_

 
I dont have any of these issues (apart from the width which doesnt bother me)... weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the biggest issue I had was trying to find the User CP button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although the "Today's Posts" button wasnt working for a while (havent checked if its working yet) I figure I will just be patient and it will all be fixed eventually


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 5, 2009)

I was expecting a new look with different colours and layouts!  

Last week, I typed the same post three times! One time I didn't have the privilege and two times it was down for the updated site!  I am not so annoyed at the wide page button underneath (but I can see why jrm is annoyed, because she feels like just fixing it herself lol), but I have no user CP button or Chat Menu up the top!  It is also annoying that I get all the subscribed email alerts for other threads, but not the Aussie ones somehow!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 5, 2009)

Back to work today after 5 glorious days off. I went for a dramatic, dark look today with some help from one of my favorite quads, Pandemonium! >_<

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mac Mineralize Powder Foundation
MSF Natural Deep Dark

*Eyes:*
Blackground Paint Pot
Violet Trance e/s - Lids + 1/3 of crease
Top Hat e/s - Lids
Entremauve pigment - On top of Violet Trance in the crease + lower lash line
Reflects Purple Duo - Patted onto lids
Up At Dawn e/s - Inner corners
Nanogold + Cloudbound - Brow highlight
Blacktrack fluidline
Max Factor Masterpiece Max Mascara
Stud Brow Pencil + Wheat Brow Finisher

*Cheeks:*
Stark Naked BPB + Nars Crazed
Petticoat <3

*Lips:*
4N Lipstick
Sugar Trance l/g


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Back to work today after 5 glorious days off. I went for a dramatic, dark look today with some help from one of my favorite quads, Pandemonium! >_<

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mac Mineralize Powder Foundation
MSF Natural Deep Dark

*Eyes:*
Blackground Paint Pot
Violet Trance e/s - Lids + 1/3 of crease
Top Hat e/s - Lids
Entremauve pigment - On top of Violet Trance in the crease + lower lash line
Reflects Purple Duo - Patted onto lids
Up At Dawn e/s - Inner corners
Nanogold + Cloudbound - Brow highlight
Blacktrack fluidline
Max Factor Masterpiece Max Mascara
Stud Brow Pencil + Wheat Brow Finisher

*Cheeks:*
Stark Naked BPB + Nars Crazed
Petticoat <3

*Lips:*
4N Lipstick
Sugar Trance l/g _

 
can't believe we have the same thing on our lips... ^^

so uhm.. this is myy first post here :

---* FACE *---
Rimmel Recover Perfect Skin Primer in Perfecting Veil
Naked Minerals by Jemma in Dark (_TBS Kabuki Brush_)
MAC Select SPF15 in NC30 (_MAC #187_)
MAC Blushbaby Blush (_Ecotools Blush Brush_)
MAC Sculpting Powder in Shadester (_MAC #168_)
MAC Mineralized Blush in Nuance (_MAC #187_)
Maybelline Shine Free Loose Powder in Medium (_Ecotools Powder Brush_)

---* EYES *---
TFSI
MAC Painterly p/p
MAC Naked Lunch (_MAC #239_)
MAC Cork (_Cheapo Socket Brush_)
MAC Espresso (_MAC #217_)
MAC Ricepaper (_CS Pink Oval Fluff Shadow Brush_)
MAC Blacktrack f/l
Prestige Waterproof Eyeliner in Black

---* LIPS *---
MAC 4n l/s
MAC Sugar Trance l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 6, 2009)

Not sure if I have posted this yet or not today...
Pics are in the FOTD section

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White (lash to brow)
Aquadisiac e/s (outer half of lid)
Parrot e/s (crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in teal (not sure what the # is)
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Tech NW20
So Ceylon MSF
Soft & Gentle MSF (highlight)

Lips:
random Revlon lipliner
Rich & Ripe l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_can't believe we have the same thing on our lips... ^^

---* LIPS *---
MAC 4n l/s
MAC Sugar Trance l/g_

 
Well as that old cliche goes: Great minds think alike hehe >_<  That's my favorite neutral combination to wear on my lips. Sugar Trance is the best!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Not sure if I have posted this yet or not today..._

 
 LOL.. At least you remembered all other things, e.g the stuff you were wearing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I could not post for some reason yesterday (1am now grr), so I am saying the nicest thing about Specktra from now on. I love you Specktra! :suck up smiley:

Went to the beach all day/evening yesterday.. Even my face ended up sticky fly trap, my eye makeup was perfect, thanks to Survial Paint.. Perhaps I should wear this as a face primer, when I know I am going to sweat a lot! LOL 

Face
Smashbox Photofinish Light Primer
VOV BB cream (tinted moisturizer) & Strobe Liquid
NARS Amour Blush

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Face Front Survival Paint (base)
Melon p/g(all over lid)
Rushmetal p/g(Lower lid) - why didn't I get the full jar?? 
Gold Stroke p/g (crease) 
Pink Pearl p/g (highlight)
UD 24/7 Liner in Lucky - bright copper
Zoom Lash

Lips
Inglot Lip Liquid #54? #56?  I hate when things are in numbers - I don't even remember my mobile number! Grrr..  Anyway, it is pink.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 7, 2009)

Teal look today!

Face
MUFE HD primer, foundation & powder
Benefit Erase Paste (concealer)
NARS Amour Blush
Petticoat MSF

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Rollickin' pp
Ben Nye Turquoise e/s - beautiful teal (all over lid)
Club e/s (crease)
Ben Nye Starry night e/s - black shimmer (v)
Reflects Teal p/g (on top of Turquoise)
Provance p/g (highlight)
White Gold p/g (inner corner & hightlight)
Goldrift p/g (lowerlash)
MUFE cake liner in Black
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Myth l/s
Morange l/s
Love Nectar l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 7, 2009)

I decided to experiment a bit today with colours I hadnt used:

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Silver Bleu shadestick (lid)
Inglot pigment (dont know #; it's a lilac/gold duochrome) mixed with Duraline (similar to mixing medium) on lid
Agate e/s (crease)
Inglot pigment #30 (white with strong gold duochrome) inner eye highlight
Ingot gel eyeliner #75 (purple)
CG Volume Exact Mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
NW20 Studio Tech
Pleasantry mineralised blush

Lips:
Chanel lipliner "Pivione" #32
Rags to Riches dazzleglass (god I hope they release this one in the perm line!!)


This was the first time I had used the Inglot pigment and Agate e/s.  Surprisingly, Agate has wonderful colour payoff considering it's a lustre!

I took some pics so will try to post some FOTD pics when I have time


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks to MrsMay, I have 50 different copper pigments (okay, I am exaggerating a BIT) and I felt obligated to play with them today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
MUFE HD range
MUFE Camouflage palette & Benefit Erase Paste (concealer)
Style Blush
Soft & Gentle MSF (highlight)

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Rubenesque p/p
Ben Nye Bronze e/s (inner corner)
Ben Nye Indian Copper e/s  (mid lid)
Copper Sparkle p/g & Fix +(lower lash & mid lid, on top of Indian Summer)
Deep Purple p/g (crease)
Lily White p/g (highlight & tearduct)
Castle Dew Felt Tip liner in black
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Prep&Prime Lips
Ravishing l/s
Miss Dynamite d/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds awesome sambi! I'm bright blue today and they're mostly Inglot shadows that I don't know the # of.. and Sea Me shadestick and some peachykeen blush and the usual face stuff, gosh can you see how lazy I am?! Oh and Hug Me lipstick! I bought this coz of the name but it's quite a nice nude on me that isn't too sheer.


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks to MrsMay, I have 50 different copper pigments (okay, I am exaggerating a BIT) and I felt obligated to play with them today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Nah, not 50 copper ones... maybe 46? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went for something a little different today and wore some e/s I hadnt used yet!  I also didnt do my foundation at home as I went to Media Makeup this morning to get a new MUFE foundation so I got her to do my foundation there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot e/s #615 (highlight) this is a creamy frost colour similar to Phloof!
Cash Flow paintpot (lid)
Inglot e/s #631 (lid) this a frost colour which is slightly darker and a tinge more olive than cash flow
Copperized pigment (crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE Velvet Mat + in #20
MUFE Loose Powder (dont know what number she used)
So Ceylon MSF  
Soft & Gentle MSF (highlight)

Lips:
Burgundy lipliner
Jampacked l/g

I didnt spend up big at Media Makeup regardless of how much I wanted to... they didnt have the e/s I wanted or the translucent Loose Powder, so I ended up with the foundation and the HD Powder and a pretty purple lipgloss which is being sent to a fellow Specktra chicky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The MA applied the foundation a bit heavy for me but I am really looking forward to playing around with this tomorrow with the HD powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was hoping that the gold/olive Inglot shadow would be a dupe for Henna e/s from BBR, but I think it is too gold.... I will try this again over mosscape paint pot and see if that works as a close dupe


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 8, 2009)

Yay, finally I can add post here!!

I like Hug Me too! When I asked MUA for a JLo lipstick, she suggested 'Hug me'. LOL. 

Yay MrsMay!!!!  Did you see the Swatch thread for BBR by the way?  Henna looks similar to Sumptuous Olive?  It could be the camera angle and flash?


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yay, finally I can add post here!!

I like Hug Me too! When I asked MUA for a JLo lipstick, she suggested 'Hug me'. LOL. 

Yay MrsMay!!!! Did you see the Swatch thread for BBR by the way? Henna looks similar to Sumptuous Olive? It could be the camera angle and flash? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, I saw that it was dupable, however I dont have Sumptuous Olive...  I have lots of other greens though - Night Light, Antique Green, Humid, Copperized, Vintage Gold... so yeah, I'm having a play to see how I can dupe it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next on my list: Inglot e/s with Mosscape base, will see how that goes


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 8, 2009)

*runs off to check*  If Henna is indeed very close to Sumptuous Olive - the closest p/g I found was Green Brown p/g and Inglot #84.  SO e/s is very Khaki, like mixture between Old Gold and Green pigment?


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*runs off to check* If Henna is indeed very close to Sumptuous Olive - the closest p/g I found was Green Brown p/g and Inglot #84. SO e/s is very Khaki, like mixture between Old Gold and Green pigment?_

 
Are you giving me an excuse to play with pigments sambibabe???


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Are you giving me an excuse to play with pigments sambibabe??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL.. Yes, I couldn't have been more vaguer!! Plus as if you need an excuse to play with pigments,MrsMay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today, I have gone for subtle eyes and strong lips..

Face
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD primer in Blue
MUFE HD foundation #115
MUFE HD powder
Benefit Erase Paste
Dainty Mineralized Blush
Hip Bone Facefront Cosmetics Blush (pink highlight)

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Bare Study p/p
Blonde's Gold p/g (all over lid)
Copperized p/g (mid lid)
Tea Time p/g(crease) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lily White p/g (highlight)
Blacktrack
Spare Change Pearlglide liner (lower lash)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Violetta l/s
Atmospheric l/g

Grrr.. I just realised that there is not one pigment I dislike!!!!!  I hate browns on my eyes, but all these brown pigments have converted me to love the poop colour!


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 9, 2009)

hmmm... i noticed quite some raves about pigments.... is it from inglot??? how much is it??? looks like i have to give it a try on myy next trip to chadstone..... ^^

any particular color i have to try???


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 9, 2009)

^^ You've used MAC pigments, right?  If you love MAC, then you will love Inglot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Go to Chadstone and play..  They will just leave you alone!


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 9, 2009)

^^ yea.... are they really similar in terms of long-lasting power and pigmentation?? maybe not the exact dupe,, but i think i can get away with a cheaper alternative.... 

i'll have to plan a trip to chadstone after myy finals.... which are in two weeks time....


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_^^ yea.... are they really similar in terms of long-lasting power and pigmentation?? maybe not the exact dupe,, but i think i can get away with a cheaper alternative.... 

i'll have to plan a trip to chadstone after myy finals.... which are in two weeks time...._

 
Not sure if it will help, but if you do a search for some of my FOTD, I have used a couple of my Inglot pigments and eyeliners in them.

I'm actually planning on using one of my Inglot pigments today so I will try to remember to take pics and post a FOTD


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL.. Yes, I couldn't have been more vaguer!! Plus as if you need an excuse to play with pigments,MrsMay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Grrr.. I just realised that there is not one pigment I dislike!!!!! I hate browns on my eyes, but all these brown pigments have converted me to love the poop colour!_


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 9, 2009)

Since I didnt post yesterday, here was my look...
It was kinda boring since I did almost exactly the same thing the day before but with a different paintpot, blush and lip combo.  Unfortunately I think I'm still trying to achieve that Henna dupe...

Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot e/s #615 (highlight) this is a creamy frost colour similar to Phloof!
Mosscape paintpot (lid)
Inglot e/s #631 (lid) this a frost colour which is slightly darker and a tinge more olive than cash flow - looks very khaki gold
Copperized pigment (crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat + in #20
MUFE HD Powder 
Merrily Mineralised Blush

Lips:
Plum lipliner
Lightly Ripe l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't think Inglot pigments are the cheaper alternative, myystiqueen!  Someone can correct me if I am wrong - Inglot is $25/2g and MAC is $39/7.5g, so it works out Inglot is $12.5/g and MAC is $5.2/g? Inglot does have some gorgeous colours, but the range is not as big as MAC pigments. They do have dupes for MAC LE colours and that's why I bought mine, because it reminded me of Softwash Grey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Go there and check out.. I was overwhelmed by the number of products (hundreds of shadows and lip stuff), like a little girl in a candy store!!

Since I am having dinner with my parents today, I have gone for the subtle eyes again.. Either that or my mum's nagging..

Face
MUFE HD stuff 
Benefit Erase Paste concealer
Gentle Mineralized Blush
Petticoat MSF 

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Rubenesque p/p
Quick Frost p/g (inner corner)
Spiritualize p/g (mid lid)
Stars n Rocket e/s (outer corner)
Nocturnelle e/s (crease)
Beautymarked e/s (v)
Magic Dust e/s (highlight)
Blacktrack
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Lip Paint #56 - wow, perfect match to Gentle mineralized blush!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay, thought Inglot Lip Paint deserves a 'show off'.. BTW, this is as far as I would go with FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heehee..

For reference, I have pigmented lips and a little bit of this completely took over my natural lip colour.





No Flash:


----------



## Septemba (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Lips
Prep&Prime Lips
Ravishing l/s
Miss Dynamite d/g_

 
How are you liking Ravishing, sambi? I was lemming it when I first saw swatches but I don't know if it's going to wear as a soft peachy colour or a bright sorta coral.


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Don't think Inglot pigments are the cheaper alternative, myystiqueen!  Someone can correct me if I am wrong - Inglot is $25/2g and MAC is $39/7.5g, so it works out Inglot is $12.5/g and MAC is $5.2/g? Inglot does have some gorgeous colours, but the range is not as big as MAC pigments. They do have dupes for MAC LE colours and that's why I bought mine, because it reminded me of Softwash Grey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Go there and check out.. I was overwhelmed by the number of products (hundreds of shadows and lip stuff), like a little girl in a candy store!!

Since I am having dinner with my parents today, I have gone for the subtle eyes again.. Either that or my mum's nagging..

Face
MUFE HD stuff 
Benefit Erase Paste concealer
Gentle Mineralized Blush
Petticoat MSF 

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Rubenesque p/p
Quick Frost p/g (inner corner)
Spiritualize p/g (mid lid)
Stars n Rocket e/s (outer corner)
Nocturnelle e/s (crease)
Beautymarked e/s (v)
Magic Dust e/s (highlight)
Blacktrack
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Lip Paint #56 - wow, perfect match to Gentle mineralized blush!!_

 
oh myy.... it's even more expie... well,, i have just been thinking and i think mac pigment is not that expensive at all.. i mean,, seriously... look at the amount you can get in one jar....

btw... your EOTD sounds great, natalie... i love purple... i have been thinking of getting beauty marked but everytime i swatch it in store, it's just a plain black.. well not pure black,, i can still see the reddish tone, but still..... >.<

---* FACE *---
Face of Australia Primer
EDM Original Glo in Olive Medium (_EDM Flat Top Brush_)
MAC MSFn in Medium Dark (_TBS Kabuki_)
theBalm Hot Mama Blush (_Ecotools Blush Brush_)
Cargo Miami Beach Blush (_Ecotools Blush Brush_)
MAC Sculpting Powder in Shadester (_MAC #168_)
Maybelline Shine Free Loose Powder in Medium (_Ecotools Powder Brush_)

---* EYES *---
TFSI
MAC Artifact p/p
UD Asphyxia e/s (_MAC #239_)
MAC Parfait Amour (_MAC #217_)
MAC Smoke Signal Pigment (_MAC #217_)
MAC Shroom (_CS Pink Oval Fluff Shadow Brush_)
Jemma Kidd Define Stay Put Eyeliner in Earth
L'oreal Voluminous Waterproof Mascara

---* LIPS *---
NYX Round l/s in Mars
MAC Love Nectar Lustreglass


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_How are you liking Ravishing, sambi? I was lemming it when I first saw swatches but I don't know if it's going to wear as a soft peachy colour or a bright sorta coral._

 
 I ordered Ravishing without even swatching it, because I just loved the promo picture so much!  Luckily it suits my skintone! It is between peachy and coral lol.. Do you have Morange or Electro l/s? If you mix Myth (or Cream d'Nude) and Morange, you get the lighter verson of Ravishing. I love pairing it with the copper eyes. 

Thanks myystiqueen, I don't much care about Beautymarked either, but I like to use it to darken 'V'. You can bring out the red sparkle with Foxy Lady pencil underneath though..    What do you think of Cargo stuff?  I've only heard good things about them. 

Today, I just had no idea what I wanted to do with my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. One of those days!!  I kept on layering colours and ended up with a blue smokey!  

Face
MUFE HD primer, foundation & powder
MUFE All Mat
Benefit Erase Paste concealer
NARS Orgasm Blush
So Ceylon MSF

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Iris Eyes f/l (all over lid base)
Cornflower p/g (all over lid)
Deep Truth e/s (outer corner)
Contrast e/s (V)
Lark About p/g(inner corner and blend out the hard crease lines)
Reflects Purple Duo (mid lid)
Benefit Highbeam (highlight)
Engrave Black liner
Felt tip liner black
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Prep & Prime lips
Politely Pink l/s
Ungaro Pastel Emotion l/g


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 11, 2009)

FACE
Smashbox Primer
SFF in NC35
MAC Invisible Set Powder
NARS Laguna Bronzer
NARS Orgasm Blush
MAC X Rocks Blush
MAC Petticoat MSF
(I decided that I put too much Orgasm on so decided to dumb it down with X Rocks)

EYES:
UDPP
MAC Gilded Ash Metal X Shadow (as a base)
Chartruese Pigment (inner corner and bottom lash line)
Spiritualize Pigment (all over lid)
Mink And Sable e/s (outer corner and crease)
Tiny bit of carbon in the very outer corner.
Lancomme Virtuose Mascara

LIPS:
MAC Sandy B L/s
NARS Striptease l/g


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambi:sounds pretty! And on the CArgo stuff my sister is a bronzer nut, shes tried everything, NARS, MAC, Jemma Kid, drugstore. And when she found the cargo one she fell in love its all she wears now.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 11, 2009)

Ooh.. Your eye makeup sounds pretty, miss_bailey!  Forgot I had all those Metal-x shadows (still no Metal blu, MrsMay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).. Anyway, I would never thought of putting Chartruese and Spritualize together - how interesting!

Today is meant to be a no makeup day, but oh well.. I decided to keep it minimal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
MUFE All Mat primer
VOV BB Cream (Tinted Moisturizer)
MAC Full Coverage Foundation NC20(concealer)
Mineralized Loose Foundation Light
Gentle Mineralized Blush

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Rubenesque p/p
Gleam e/s (mid lid)
Sushi Flower e/s (crease)
Pink Pearl (highlight)
VOV felt tip liner in Black
Zoom Lash (grr I miss my Dazzle Lash)

Lips
Inglot Lip Paint in 59 (violet pink gloss)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 11, 2009)

Sambi what's that tinted moisturiser you're using? I'm looking for one and haven't ever used one before so I have no idea where to go haha!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 11, 2009)

ok... today I tried to replicate the bumblebee look that I've seen in a couple of FOTD's...

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s (highlight)
Cash Flow paintpot (lid)
Gold (frost) pigment with Mixing Medium (lid)
Typographic e/s (crease)
Dark Soul pigment (crease)
Black Tied e/s (outer v)
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Effect Mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat+ in #20
MUFE HD Powder
So Ceylon MSF - blush
Soft & Gentle MSF - highlight

Lips:
Chanel lipliner - Pivione #32
Money, Honey dazzleglass

I took pics and I promise I will do a massive FOTD post later today!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ Haha.. Silly me!  I thought  'Bumble Bee' look as alternating stripes of yellow and black on your lids somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




simplyenchantin, I am using Blemish Balm cream, which supposingly improves your skintone, while protects your skin as well as providing coverage -  'so many promises in one miracle product' typical sales pitch by Korean cosmetic company.. but then if I think about it, it is the same pitch used by the most cosmetic companies lol..  I will try to get a sample from The Face Shop. The owner gave me a sample, which I have no idea where I put it..  She said it is good for the pores, but I just went, yeah right!


----------



## Septemba (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ok... today I tried to replicate the bumblebee look that I've seen in a couple of FOTD's...
I took pics and I promise I will do a massive FOTD post later today!!!_

 
Sounds purty, MrsMay! Looking forward to the FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Haha.. Silly me!  I thought  'Bumble Bee' look as alternating stripes of yellow and black on your lids somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, thank you for admitting that first. So did I.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Sounds purty, MrsMay! Looking forward to the FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LOL, thank you for admitting that first. So did I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Hehe, thanks for letting me know I am not the only one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Either we have really creative minds or we know MrsMay can be really creative when it comes to eye makeup lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 12, 2009)

Haha you guys are so cute! <3


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 12, 2009)

Lol... no stripes, sorry!!!  Really didnt have time for that this morning lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Lol... no stripes, sorry!!! Really didnt have time for that this morning lol!_

 
 Are your stripes vertical or horizontal?


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 12, 2009)

as promised... bumblebee FOTD:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...2/#post1454625

more FOTDs to follow...


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I ordered Ravishing without even swatching it, because I just loved the promo picture so much!  Luckily it suits my skintone! It is between peachy and coral lol.. Do you have Morange or Electro l/s? If you mix Myth (or Cream d'Nude) and Morange, you get the lighter verson of Ravishing. I love pairing it with the copper eyes. 

Thanks myystiqueen, I don't much care about Beautymarked either, but I like to use it to darken 'V'. You can bring out the red sparkle with Foxy Lady pencil underneath though..    What do you think of Cargo stuff?  I've only heard good things about them. 

Today, I just had no idea what I wanted to do with my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. One of those days!!  I kept on layering colours and ended up with a blue smokey!  

Face
MUFE HD primer, foundation & powder
MUFE All Mat
Benefit Erase Paste concealer
NARS Orgasm Blush
So Ceylon MSF

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Iris Eyes f/l (all over lid base)
Cornflower p/g (all over lid)
Deep Truth e/s (outer corner)
Contrast e/s (V)
Lark About p/g(inner corner and blend out the hard crease lines)
Reflects Purple Duo (mid lid)
Benefit Highbeam (highlight)
Engrave Black liner
Felt tip liner black
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Prep & Prime lips
Politely Pink l/s
Ungaro Pastel Emotion l/g_

 
i only have two cargo blushes... one in topeka and one in miami beach (beach blush) so i can't really say much.... but i REALLY REALLY love both of them.... they are shimmery and makes myy cheeks glowy... ^^ they are really long-lasting too... and the pans are soo big... i heard their eyeshadows are also great,, but haven't got a chance to try them myyself...


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 12, 2009)

awesome FOTD, MrsMay... <3


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_i only have two cargo blushes... one in topeka and one in miami beach (beach blush) so i can't really say much.... but i REALLY REALLY love both of them.... they are shimmery and makes myy cheeks glowy... ^^ they are really long-lasting too... and the pans are soo big... i heard their eyeshadows are also great,, but haven't got a chance to try them myyself..._

 
Thanks for that! Do you remember how much the blush was?


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks for that! Do you remember how much the blush was?_

 
hmm.. it was originally $40 for the normal blush.. i think it's $2-$3 more expensive for the beach blush....

but i got them on sale from Zuza Cosmetics at MelbourneCentral... 15% off... not sure if they still have it though.. so i got both of them for $71... ^^


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks myystiqueen!  I will see BBR MSFs first then check out Cargo stuff.. My priority is with MSFs!!  I was hoping Blonde MSF is similar to Petticoat, but apparently it is not - it is better!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Damn!!  Same as Brunette MSF Grrr..

Anyway, I am somewhat reluctant to do photoless FOTD today, because I hate how my eyes turned out!!  Grrrr.. one of those days!

Face
MUFE All Mat Primer
Inglot Primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD powder
Gentle Mineralized Blush

Eyes
Too Faced
MUFE Flash Colour in purple (wow, heaps better than MAC Iris Eyes f/l)
Viz-a-violet p/g (all over lid)
Grape p/g (crease)
Print p/g (v)
Pink Pearl (highlight, Tearduct)
Inglot Purple Gel liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Date Night d/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 12, 2009)

Did you like the inglot primer and liner nat?


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 12, 2009)

I am not sure about Inglot primer! I have a new foundation on today and I don't know if it is making my skin flawless or the primer lol.. 

Liner is fantastic!!  Very smooth and creamy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grrrr.. Thanks to all you Inglot enablers! Before I didn't even know what Inglot was!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am not sure about Inglot primer! I have a new foundation on today and I don't know if it is making my skin flawless or the primer lol.. 

Liner is fantastic!! Very smooth and creamy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grrrr.. Thanks to all you Inglot enablers! Before I didn't even know what Inglot was!!_

 








I reckon it's a combination of both the primer and the foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love their liners... I want to get more!  Does anyone know if they have discount sales regularly or was the December one just a once off kinda thing?

Speaking of purples... I also had a purple day too!  and used Inglot stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot e/s # 234 - white with purplely pink iridesence... looks chalky in the pan but looks glowy once its on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (highlight)
Ingot e/s # 282 - medium purple kinda matte e/s with sparkles - lid
Grape pigment - crease
Anti-establishment e/s - deep crease & outer v

Skin:
MUFE Velvet Mat+ in #20
MUFE HD Powder
True Romantic BPB
Petticoat MSF - lightly applied as highlight

Lips:
Chanel lipliner - Pivione #32
Rags to Riches dazzleglass

Really didnt need the MSF as it is stinking hot here today... supposed to be 41 degrees... horrible!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 13, 2009)

ohh nooo.... ever since i saw this girl posting a vid about primers, i really wanna try inglot primer... it's called under makeup base if i'm not mistaken... hmmm.... i better try new primer especially during this hot days....

either that or NP or ModelCo... ^^

so far i'm loving Face Of Australia Primer, a cheapo!!

i was in a rush and had no time to do makeup so i just put on :

Rimmel Lasting Finish in Natural Beige
theBalm Hot Mama
MAC MSFn in Medium Dark
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
MaxFactor Aqua Lash Mascara
Bloom Lip Lacquer in Sheer


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 13, 2009)

Grrr.. Somehow I don't get the email notifications of new posts anymore!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MrsMay, is jrm still boycotting Specktra? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




myystiqueen, don't bother NP primer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another hot day here and I was running late for an appointment this morning, so a quick and easy look today!  And more experiment with Mat Velvet with a different primer..

Face
All Mat primer
Smashbox Photofinish primer light
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE HD powder
Dainty Mineralized Blush

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Rollickin' p/p
Suite Array Shallow vs Deep - light teal side (all over wash)
Print e/s (crease)
MUFE Diamond powder - turquoise (mid lid)
Lark About p/g (tear duct & browbone highlight)
MUFE cakeliner in black
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Bobbi Brown lipgloss in Rosy


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 14, 2009)

I like NP primer!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 14, 2009)

Have no idea what colour I have today   Started out with mauve and ended up with grey.. but I liiiiiiiiiike it!

Face
MUFE All Mat primer
MUFE HD primer in Green
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE HD powder
NARS Orgasm blush
Petticoat MSF

Eyes
UDPP
NARS Penelope cream shadow - shimmery mauve (all over lid)
NARS Elsa - mauve with blue pearl (mid lid)
NARS Elsa - shimmery light blue (crease)
Print e/s  (v)
Lark About p/g (highlight & inner corner)
MUFE pearl pencil shadow in white (tearduct)
UD 24/7 liner in Rockstar - shimmery dark plum
Dazzle Lash

Lips
MUFE Super Gloss in purple


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 14, 2009)

^^ ooh that sounds pretty Sambibabe!!!!!

ok... I know I have been MIA the last couple of days... but I am back now!!!!!

Today I went with the neutral eyes/red lip look

Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment (lash to brow)
Tea Time pigment (crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in black mixed with Duraline to make it more liquid, slightly winged out
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat + in #20
MUFE HD Powder
Sweetness BPB
Petticoat (highlight) - I only used the lightest shimmery part... avoided the raspberry veins

Lips:
Brick lipliner and lightly coloured in
Cult of Cherry lipglass


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^ Is it a bit like Hollywood Glamour look?  Tea time is gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^^ Is it a bit like Hollywood Glamour look? Tea time is gorgeous!!_

 
Yep, kinda like Hollywood Glamour.  cant be bothered doing a FOTD thread today... so I just took a quick pic in the bathrooms at work.  Colour is washed out though as the lippy is really really red and it doesnt show as well in the pic!
As usual, it's clickable:


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 15, 2009)

Hot stuff, MrsMay!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 15, 2009)

Red lippy looks great on you! I like it more than the plummy coloured ones.. Now I am lemming coc l/g, because it looked great on Suzanne, too!!  Oh well.. hope Red Devil l/g from BBR is similar


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Red lippy looks great on you! I like it more than the plummy coloured ones.. Now I am lemming coc l/g, because it looked great on Suzanne, too!! Oh well.. hope Red Devil l/g from BBR is similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





The closest thing to CoC l/g is Red Romp from the 2007 Antiquitease collection.  I have both lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  red devil would have too much coral in it... CoC is a blue based red.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmmm.. I didn't know CoC l/g was blue based.. It looks 'warm'!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 15, 2009)

Nope, sorry.

That's just my shitty camera and poor lighting lol...


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL.. It looked warm on Suzanne too!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 15, 2009)

Good morning!!  Brown look for me today~

Face
MUFE All Mat
Inglot Primer
MUFE Mat Velvet +
Benefit Erase paste
MUFE Duo Mat powder
NARS Orgasm Blush
Petticoat MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Dazzleray p/g (mid lid & highlight)
Sunnydaze p/g (outer corner)
Sunpepper p/g (crease)
Smoke Signal (v)
Inglot Purple liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Hug Me l/s
Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 15, 2009)

I <3 Hug Me!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 16, 2009)

yay!  More petticoat love today from me too...
I am determined to figure out how to get this MSF to work for me...  I have one that has lots of veining so it's a challenge!

I went with a shimmery look today... decided I wanted a challenge and played with my lustre e/s

Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot e/s (white with sparkles) - highlight
Pixel paint (lid)
Fineshine e/s (lid)
Nighttrain e/s (crease) note: this e/s is a bitch to blend!!  I hadnt used it before today... pretty colour but not overly nice to blend
Black Russian pearlglide liner
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat+ in #20
MUFE HD Powder
Petticoat - raspberry veining for blush, lighter part for highlight

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32 Pivione
Snowscene l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_yay! More petticoat love today from me too...
I am determined to figure out how to get this MSF to work for me... I have one that has lots of veining so it's a challenge!_

 
LOL.. you know, a lot of people would pay big bucks for petticoat with lots of veinining


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone wearing makeup today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I slept in and nearly missed an appointment again, so super quick and easy look today~

Face
Same as yesterday but with HD Green Primer
Stark Naked Blush
Petticoat MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Fresco Rose p/p
Threesome MES- gold (inner corner)
Threesome MES- pink (mid lid)
Threesome MES- Dark Pink (outer corner)
Print e/s (v)
Pink Opal p/g (highlight and tearduct)
Inglot Purple gel liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Bobbi Brown Rosy l/g


----------



## Dorit (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yep, kinda like Hollywood Glamour. cant be bothered doing a FOTD thread today... so I just took a quick pic in the bathrooms at work. Colour is washed out though as the lippy is really really red and it doesnt show as well in the pic!
As usual, it's clickable:


_

 
Pretty!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 17, 2009)

Today's Look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF50
MSF Natural Deep Dark
Loose Blot: Dark

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Rollickin Paint Pot
Belle Azure - Lids
Parrot - On top of Belle Azure
Shimmermoss - Centre of lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Blue Flame - Outer V
Cloudburst - To deepen crease
Solar White - Brow highlight
Sugar Baby "Boudoir Beauty" Creme Pencil in Teal - Lower lash line
Feline + Blacktrack - Upper lash line
Max Factor Masterpeice Max Mascara
Stud - Brows

*Cheeks:*
Stark Naked BPB
Petticoat

*Lips:*
Stila Lip Glaze - Apricot


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL.. you know, a lot of people would pay big bucks for petticoat with lots of veinining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's a picture of my precious...




I'm not wearing makeup today (having a reaaaaaally slack day) but I am very glad to see that people are giving their Stark Naked BPB's lots of love today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I spent most of the day pressing pigments (about 23 of them) so I was still doing makeup stuff


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 17, 2009)

Pooooha! 23 pigments??  Yes, MrsMay works for MAC pigments factory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Loving Stark Naked and Petticoat today (yay, spectrolite!! lol)..  Weird I have good days with Stark Naked and some bad days with it too.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 18, 2009)

Light green look for me today!

Face:

SFF NW20
Sheer Select Loose Powder NW20
Napoleon Perdis concealer
Gentle Mineralise Blush

Eyes:

Chatru paint
Golder's Green p/g
Spiritualize p/g (thanks nat <3)
Inglot pigment numbers: 45, 56 and 70
Blacktrack f/l
Mystery eye liner
Lancome Hypnose mascara

Lips:

Gingeroot cremestick liner
Marque lipstick
Monodramatic lipgloss

<3 to everyone


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL simplyenchantin is spreading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I was expecting a Wisteria trio look from you!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 18, 2009)

^^ that sounds great simplyenchantin! I think I may need to track down Chartru paint...

My look was fairly simple today as I didnt have a huge amount going on...

Eyes:
UDPP
Yoghurt e/s (highlight)
Untitled paint (lid)
Malt e/s (lid)
Handwritten e/s (crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
CG Volume Exact Mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat + in #20
MUFE HD Powder
Pleasantry mineralised blush

Lips:
Like Venus dazzleglass

I know what you're thinking... where's the frost and sparkle??  yep, this is the first time in a loooooooong time I'm wearing all matte e/s.... doesnt happen too often!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 18, 2009)

At least you have a bit of dazzle on ya lips, MrsMay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My look was nothing exciting today..

Face
Same as yesterday but with Inglot primer

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Blonde's Gold p/g (inner corner)
Iglot #20 p/g (outer corner)
Softwash Grey p/g (crease)
Print e/s (v)
Wolf Pearlglide liner
Blacktrack  (upper lashline)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
MUFE super gloss in purple


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys <3 You are all so sweet. I haven't opened my trio yet nat, it's so pretty in the box haha. Maybe tomorrow! I can't be bothered remembering everything I used today but it basically looks the same as yesterday however I used Bitter and Juxt and an Inglot forest green sparkly eyeshadow in the crease... and Blooming on my cheeks and some bronzer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How slack am I haha


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 18, 2009)

well since it's going to be *37 degrees*





 here today I went for something simple...

Eyes:
UDPP
Word of Mouth trio - pinky beige (lash to brow)
Word of Mouth trio - grey (crease)
Fly by Blu pearlglide liner
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat + in #20
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Pink Treat cremeliner
California Dreamin lipstick
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 18, 2009)

I normally put aside all the special packaging, because they are so pretty!!  Except Heatherette Hollywood night packaging grrr.. I shouldn've have thrown it away!!

Something simple for me too and I am even wearing trackydaks at work today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Inglot Primer
MUFE Stop Shining Gel
MUFE Velvelt Mat +
MUFE HD powder
Style Blush
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Colour Cream Base in Pearl
Phloof e/s (inner corner)
Honesty e/s (outer corner)
Sunpepper p/g (crease)
Print e/s (v)
Blacktrack
Zoomlash (going to my mum soon)

Lips
Inglot Lip Paint 56


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 18, 2009)

That doesn't sound simple, Nat haha. SHOW PICTURES!

Also MrsMay, I'm interested in getting one of those MUFE foundation samples.. Do you think that maybe we are similar shades? I'm NW20 in SFF. I had a look on Sephora and had no idea what colour I would be


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 18, 2009)

Are you talking about HD foundation?  Not much choice there.. You will be either #115 or #120.. I am in between (NC20-25), but #117 & #118 (more likely you) are only available at Sephora.

You don't want to see my pictures.. Really, I don't want to scare people and it is only Monday


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 18, 2009)

Nah I'm talking about the velvet one!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 18, 2009)

Tried Alabaster & Ivory and they are light, so I am getting the next one up, Warm Ivory.. You really need to contact Media Makeup and get a couple of samples..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmm okie dokie! Did they just post them out to you? I sent them an online correspondence thing so we'll see what they say!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 19, 2009)

Pink today!

Face:

Studio Fix powder - NW20
Concealer touch up stick - NW20
Inlgot shimmery loose powder
Blooming blush

Eyes:

Overcast shadestick
Soft flower e/s 
Wintersky e/s 
Cranberry e/s 
Sweet Lust e/s
Penultimate eyeliner
Feline kohl liner
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Fanfare l/s
Full For You p/g

Hope everyone is having a colourful day!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 19, 2009)

It is going to be 38C today (stop sending heat this way, MrsMay!!) and I just couldn't be bothered putting stuff on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Inglot Primer
MUFE Stop Shining
MUFE Full Concealer
Mineralized Foundation Loose Powder
MUFE Duo Mat powder
Gentle Mineralized Blush

Eyes
TFSI
Amber Lights e/s(all over lid)
Coco Beach p/g (crease)
Dazzleray p/g (highlight)
Castle Dew Pen liner
UD liquid liner in Gash - dark cranberry (lower lash)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Prep+Prime Lips
Ravishing l/s
VGVI  l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey chickies!  Hope you're all surviving in this heat!  Sambibabe - you know I'm only sending it your way cos I love ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today was a warm look to reflect the temperatures...

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Rubenesque paint pot (lid)
Melon pigment (lid)
Royal Flush (crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
usual foundation stuff..
Glissade MSF as blush
Soft & Gentle MSF (highlight)

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Miss Dynamite dazzleglass


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 19, 2009)

I love Melon, best pigment colour ever.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 19, 2009)

Awwww.. you are so sharing MrsMay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Melon is pretty, but Royal Flush is woooooaaaaahhhhh!!  Wish I had a whole jar of that one.. Actually, wish I had full jars of every pigments released lol.


----------



## jasminediore (Jan 20, 2009)

its from the sephora palette luxe noir


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ Pretty!!  Love the pink lips!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 20, 2009)

Today I used one of my favourite e/s... Cosmic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Indianwood paintpot (lid)
Cosmic e/s (lid)
Bronze e/s (crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown (upper lashes, tightline, lower 1/3rd waterline)
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
usual MUFE stuff
Merrily mineralised blush
Soft & Gentle (highlight)

Lips:
Burgundy lipliner (lightly applied and smudged)
Date Night dazzleglass


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Sounds pretty MrsMay!!

I noticed two ladies sporting lovely blue/grey look yesterday, so of course I had to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
MUFE HD primer blue
MUFE Stop Shining
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE HD powder
Benefit Erase Paste
Pink Swoon Blush
Petticoat MSF (my gosh, how much face stuff am I wearing???)

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Softwash Grey p/g (all over lid)
Deep Blue green p/g (crease)
Lark About p/g (blend out harsh line)
Benefit High Beam (highlight)
Pearlglide Liner in Wolf
Castle Dew felt tip liner Black
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Erase Paste
Monogram Identity (similar to Baby sparks, but much prettier with gold pearls)


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 20, 2009)

Well I've tried Royal Flush today (feeling experimental!) on the lid, a light shimmering brown blended up on the crease and a darker brown on the crease (the names escape me atm but they were in the holiday smokey eye pallet). Retrospeck to blend upwards and highlight on the brow. Gold mode on the inner 1/3 of the lid and Reflects Antique gold on the inner V and bottom lash line. Blacktrack on the upper inner rim of the lid, Dior Show on the upper and lower lashes. I have also used Margin blush.

For some reason this eye combo in darker lighting looks really red/copper/brown-ish, but in the sunlight it takes on almost a purplish tone. WEIRD. but looks pretty cool.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 20, 2009)

MrsMay... thanks for the UDPP - works a treat.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh and also managed to get a sample of the Inglot Primer... i like it.
The test will be whether it sees me through for the whole work day. Foundation does feel smoother tho...


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Ohhh another look with Royal Flush.. Let's see if I could resist to play with it tomorrow lol


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Ohhh another look with Royal Flush.. Let's see if I could resist to play with it tomorrow lol_

 
I've got bets on the fact that Sambibabe will do a look with Royal Flush tomrorow


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 20, 2009)

LOL.. let's make it Royal Flush Challenge day tomorrow


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL.. let's make it Royal Flush Challenge day tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm in


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't even know what Royal Flush is! But I just bought cosmic off someone on here, MrsMay! Can't wait to try it, it looks so pretty.


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ Royal Flush is a beautiful reddish-coppery pigment that was in the Colour Forms collection (I think)... I used it yesterday very lightly in the crease:





Cosmic is gorgeous... it's one of the few e/s that I have a backup of


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks pretty.. I would totally kill for your lashes!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Looks pretty.. I would totally kill for your lashes!_

 
awww thanks hun!


----------



## billy_cakes (Jan 21, 2009)

Today was..boring... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prep + Prime
New foundationt that my work just got in :S
Studio fix powder
Bronze Bronzer 
Peaches Blush

Prep + Prime Lid in light
engraved eyeliner
carbon on lash line to creash
coppertone in crease
lark about pigment ot highlight

lips were major minor gloss..cant remember what kind this is off the top of my head :S


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 21, 2009)

That's not as boring as me, billy cakes! I wore no make up due to sleeping in


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok ladies... Royal Flush day today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Royal Flush pigment applied with mixing medium (lid)
Revved Up pigment (inner 1/3rd)
Inglot pigment #86 (outer 1/3rd)
Cranberry e/s (crease)
Sketch e/s (crease)

Skin:
usual MUFE stuff
Merrily mineralised blush

Lips:
random revlon lipliner
Happening Girl l/g applied lightly

and cos this was a royal flush day I'm gonna attach some piccies for you!  Sorry that I didnt have lipstick (you can now see that I dont have any pigment in my lips lol)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Dawww so pretty Jenny! At least lipsticks will look true to their real colour on your lips  I haven't figured out how pigmented my lips are yet haha.

So, coz I don't have Royal Flush I went in the opposite direction and did a look with DE!

Face:

SFF NW20
Elizabeth Arden Concealer
MSF Natural - Medium
Orgasm blush
Inglot loose powder

Eyes:

Barestudy p/p
Wisteria trio! (Wisteria on the lid, Fineshine on the brow bone, Knight Devine in the crease all blended together)
White frost to highlight
Penultimate eyeliner (I'm getting used to this)
Feline eye kohl
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Hug Me l/s
Love Alert d/g

Yay! The shadows felt nice I thought.. I'd read reviews that they were a bit chalky.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow guess what!  Royal Flush day for me too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   LOL, MrsMay, nude lips look good on you too!!  You should wear plum colour more often -it is very pretty!

Face
MUFE stuff - same as yesterday
NARS Orgasm Blush
Petticoat MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Paint Stick PRO in Pink (all over lid, except outer corner)
Delft p/p (outer corner)
Gold Mode p/g (inner corner)
Royal Flush p/g & Fix + (all over lid)
Pink Opal p/g (highlight)
Blacktrack
Pearlglide liner in Rave (lower lash)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Cranapple l/l
Angel l/s
Identity l/g

I don't do FOTD, but just an idea what it looks like lol..  Colour faded out a lot with the flash, hence no eyebrows, but I admit I don't have lashes like MrsMay


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 21, 2009)

I want to see really dark and dramatic looks on those eyes, Nat! STAT!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 22, 2009)

Trust me, it is quite strong.. As I said the flash took away everything.. I can't even see Blacktrack there!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

Aww well I think you have pretty eyes and you should take more pictures.. Maybe your cheeks next time and slowly we can put the puzzle together!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ Haha, simplyenchantin, you cracked me up!! *gone to find Christy Turlington's cheeks photo*


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

I gotta make someone laugh, right!? It's pretty fail that I only laugh at myself. So.. I don't know who that is but I'll google her.

She is indeed very "cheek"-y. I think I like Angelina's better though!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 22, 2009)

I've never seen Angelina in real life (I am sure she'd be amazing looking), but I saw Christy, and she is not human.  This is definitely not my FOTD lol..  She was one of the first Supermodels, with Cindy Crawford, Claudia Schiffer, etc


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

That looks so 80s lol


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 22, 2009)

I gave my new shadestick 'sea me' a spin today. (WHY oh WHY are MAC getting rid of them??? *sob sob*)
Anyways... MrsMay you'll be very proud of me today!! I probably should take a pic.

EYES:
Sea Me Shadestick (whole lid)
Chocolate (crease)
Retrospek (highlight)
Carbon (outer V)
Steel Blue (inner 3rd lid)
Gold Lemon (or is it Lemon Gold? - memory fade!!)  (inner V & up to highlight)
Reflects Transparent teal (inner v & bottom lash line)
Inglot White eye pencil (inner bottom lash line)
Blacktrack (upper inner lash line)
Dior Show

FACE:
Margin blush

PS - The Inglot primer is a no-go for my face after all. Turned into a grease pit by the time 5pm rocked around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've got a sample of the MAC primer so hopefully I have better luck. The foundation and makeup went on perfectly fine with the Inglot primer but unfortunately it didn't have the staying power. AND... I only put on a teeny weeny bit too so it's definitely not the amount I put on. Just doesn't agree. :/
Also... do you know where I might be able to get my hands on the sharkskin shadestick? Looks like a winner...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

Try the clearance bin for sharkskin.. they might still have them in MAC stores though?


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_That looks so 80s lol_

 
So Not!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_That looks so 80s lol_

 

The image was different before, it wasn't a magazine cover. Specktra is screwing with me!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow guess what! Royal Flush day for me too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL, MrsMay, nude lips look good on you too!! You should wear plum colour more often -it is very pretty!

I don't do FOTD, but just an idea what it looks like lol.. Colour faded out a lot with the flash, hence no eyebrows, but I admit I don't have lashes like MrsMay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Yay!!!!!!!! Nat posted a piccie!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nude lips so dont look good on me... I reckon I look half dead in that photo!!
I was actually half tempted to post some photos of this look without mascara just to show you guys how good the mascara is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I want to see really dark and dramatic looks on those eyes, Nat! STAT!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Trust me, it is quite strong.. As I said the flash took away everything.. I can't even see Blacktrack there!_

 
Yeah, mine is heaps more vibrant than in the photos... I have a crappy camera though so that may be one of the reasons...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I gave my new shadestick 'sea me' a spin today. (WHY oh WHY are MAC getting rid of them??? *sob sob*)
Anyways... MrsMay you'll be very proud of me today!! I probably should take a pic.

Also... do you know where I might be able to get my hands on the sharkskin shadestick? Looks like a winner..._

 
I am sooooooo proud of you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes, you should definately take photos!

I reckon the counters might have some of the sharkskin shadesticks... they were re-promoted with Gold Fever last year so there may be a few around?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

I AGREE. With Jenny <3


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I AGREE. With Jenny <3_

 
hahaha... see Nat, I do look half dead in that photo, simplyenchantin agrees with me!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey, wait. That's fail. You took me totally out of context! I OBJECT. 

I agreed about MAC stores/stands still having Sharkskin potentially. Lol. You're beautiful Jenny, you should post more bright eyes too! I'm thinking.. teal! Do a teal look please!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Hey, wait. That's fail. You took me totally out of context! I OBJECT._

 









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I agreed about MAC stores/stands still having Sharkskin potentially. Lol. You're beautiful Jenny, you should post more bright eyes too! I'm thinking.. teal! Do a teal look please!_

 
awww thanks!  I will see what I have to wear with a teal look... could possibly do that tomorrow....
*thinks*... mmm... Parrot... teal inglot liner... teal pigment... maybe aquidisiac....


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_hahaha... see Nat, I do look half dead in that photo, simplyenchantin agrees with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Oh yeah, simplyenchantin is simplyscary! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Really, I don't think you look half dead, because you had the strong eyes.. But I kinda understand where you are coming from, because you don't normally wear nude lips often? 

I vote for Teal pigment!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ nope, I dont wear nude lips cos I seriously think I look half dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even light pink glosses & lipsticks are iffy on me... such as California Dreamin l/s...

Mmmm... how about: otherworldly paint pot, teal pigment with mixing medium, parrot and smoke & diamonds in the the crease?


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah I don't like pale colour lips on me either.. I look sick!  But then my dad always think I've lost weight, whenever I wear pale lipstick, so maybe it is slimming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL.. MrsMay, preview of 'what are you wearing tomorrow' lol.. Oh you have to add Reflects Teal on top for that BLING BLING factor lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

Guys what can I do to get these reflects glitter thingos to stick to my eye?


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 22, 2009)

You need Survival Paint lol..  Seriously, do you have CCB?  I use my usual UDPP or TFSI and dab a little bit of CCB on top, which gives a sticky base for Reflects Glitters.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

What's survival paint?! I have a few CCB's but won't it ruin the eyemake up if I'm wearing a deep blue..?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 22, 2009)

I can finally do this... I am wearing tha make ups again!!!! YAY!!! Applauds


Laura Mercier foundation, primer, powder

Bronzescape Solar bits, Magnetic Fields, Femme Fi, Evening Aura, Blitz and Glitz to line and a bit of Light Flush inner tear duct

Shine Manish Kiss Manish for the lips

Bone Beige/ Emphasize as hilight and contour

Refined Golden as contour on temples and chin and tip of nose and cheeks.

X Rocks blush on forehead and cheeks


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 22, 2009)

I've been sick since Sunday so no makeup ... until today where I went for a really natural look.

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF 50
MSF Natural Deep Dark
Loose Blot Powder - A really good dusting as it was HOT
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork paint pot
Beauty Burst - Crease
MSF Natural + Shimmer Duo "Dark" - 2 colours mixed together on lids
A Little Folie - Outer V, Lower lash line
Shockwave - Gently over the other crease colours
MSF Duo "Shimmer" Side - Inner corners, brow highlight, cheekbone highlight
Orpheus Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Blacktrack - Upper lash line
Plushlash Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Format Blush
So Ceylon MSF
Fix +

*Lips:*
Stilla lip glaze "Raisin"


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 22, 2009)

OK i'll check for sharkskin in the counters.. not on the oz website tho, so i figured it wouldn't be in the stores. Fingers and toes crossed! Looks like a pretty useful versatile shadestick to have... if all else fails, I'll grab the purple!  

Wow - this chat forum went off today! Awesome chickies!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I can finally do this... I am wearing tha make ups again!!!! YAY!!! Applauds_

 
Hey ohnna-lee!! :waves:  Don't remember seeing anything on Facebook - how come you couldn't wear make up?

*spectrolite*: Hope you feel better !!  Strange weather.. Don't know I should say 'stay cool' or 'keep warm'! lol

*simplyenchantin*What CCBs do you have?  Survival Paint is Facefront cosmetics primer for the loose shadows.. Really sticky.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey ohnna-lee!! :waves: Don't remember seeing anything on Facebook - how come you couldn't wear make up?
_

 
Severe allergies and a crippling depression.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Severe allergies and a crippling depression._

 
That sounds horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's so great that you're feeling better! Colours always cheer me up


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 22, 2009)

simplyenchantin..... I mainly use a small amount of the eyeliner mixing medium (tiny dab) to apply my glitters, this usually fixes the problem.

ie - I put a little bit of the mm on my hand, dab my finger in it (tiny bit), dab on the lid over shadow then pat the glitter over the top.

HTH!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Severe allergies and a crippling depression._

 
*hugs* I suffer from depression too, I know how much of an effort the simplest things can be.

I'm the same I haven't worn more than concealer an mascara for the last week.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

Hugs to all you guys! I don't think that I suffer from depression but I know what it's like when you can't even get out of bed in the morning coz you feel so crap. I hope you're all making your way through and starting to feel better very soon though!

Jenny.. can I use Duraline for that? I don't have the MAC mixing medium *gasp* But yeah it sounds like it'd work! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I really want to use the Reflects Transparent Teal glitter from Chill)


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 22, 2009)

Can you get the eyeliner mixing medium in Oz?


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 22, 2009)

*Ohnna-lee*, hope you feel better !!  I am sending some sunshine to your way!!

*catsmeow*, yeah, you can get it at the Pro store.

Wearing pastel yellow tank top with a brick colour cardigan, so I had to use Two to Glow MES!

Face
MUFE HD primer Blue
MUFE HD foundation #115
MUFE HD powder
Select Moisture Concealer NW20
No blush (waiting for Redhead today)

Eyes
TFSI
Rubenesque p/p
Corn s/s (inner corner)
Two to Glow MES - gold part (mid lid)
Two to Glow MES - marblized part (crease)
White p/g (highlight)
Richground f/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Strawbaby l/s


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

Nat that sounds SO pretty! I don't have that MES but I want to try what you did! I'm waiting for my BBR/Chill haul too.. nothing has come yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I get it today coz Monday is a public holiday.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 22, 2009)

^^Don't you just hate waiting?  The tracking says my package is with the driver today.. Wish I could find out where he is,so I can snatch it from his truck lol.

Yeah, I love Two to Glow.. Actually I love all of MES!  I might be the only weird one but I don't like Shade sticks!  

MrsMay is late today.. She is going to make a biiiiiig entrance with her bright teal look.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok - i have a problem. ADL stores do not have sharkskin shadestick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which makes me want it even more. heheh.
They tried to convert me to a charcoal paintpot as an alternative but i wasn't convinced.

Eyes today.. gone for natural/soft smokey-ish today (if there's such a thing)
I was just happy that my outer V looked pretty damn decent today (for once).

Eyes:
UPDD
Skant (lid + highlight)
Naked (lid)
Ambience (crease)
Dark Obsession (i think.. Dark Something.. choc brown) (outer V and outer lower lash line)
Penultimate liner (upper and outer third bottom)
Retrospek (inner highlight to brow bone)
Reflects Antique Gold (lower lash line - over dark brown/penultimate)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds pretty! What does your glitter stick to? Haha I must be bugging everyone with this glitter business. I'm going to Chadstone tonight potentially, CatsMeow so I can ask the MAC stand if they have sharksin and CP for you!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Jenny.. can I use Duraline for that? I don't have the MAC mixing medium *gasp* But yeah it sounds like it'd work! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I really want to use the Reflects Transparent Teal glitter from Chill)_

 
I reckon you could use Duraline, but Duraline seems to have a little bit more of an oilier texture, whereas the eyeliner mixing medium is more of a thicker gel consistency, which is why it works so well.



CatsMeow said:


> Ok - i have a problem. ADL stores do not have sharkskin shadestick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I reckon you could use Duraline, but Duraline seems to have a little bit more of an oilier texture, whereas the eyeliner mixing medium is more of a thicker gel consistency, which is why it works so well._

 
I guess I can only try. I agree it's kind of oily/thick.. i'll try using a teeny weeny bit.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I will post my look as soon as I have uploaded the photos.... super bright teal look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm light green/grass green today with sparkles but coz I used Inglot shadows I can't rememeber their numbers lol


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Sounds pretty! What does your glitter stick to? Haha I must be bugging everyone with this glitter business. I'm going to Chadstone tonight potentially, CatsMeow so I can ask the MAC stand if they have sharksin and CP for you!_

 
I sprayed fix on the eyeliner brush before applying - had to spray a fair bit. Need to get my hands on some of that eyeliner mix medium at some stage!

Oooooh that would be good. If you end up going and see Sharkskin I would be very grateful for the CP!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 23, 2009)

ok, I've uploaded my pics on my lunch break so here goes...

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s (highlight)
Otherworldly paint pot (lid)
Early Spring facefront cosmetics pigment (inner 1/2 lid)
Parrot e/s (outer 1/2 lid)
Deep Blue Green pigment (crease & outer v)
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
usual MUFE stuff
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32 
Dreamy l/g

and here are the pics... you get lots of them today, will prolly post a FOTD later on...


 

 

 

 



and cos I'm in the mood to post pictures here are some that I took today of most of my animals (yep, I know, completely off topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome work Jenny. Looks more blue in the pics than green (as you described in the email! heheh). Love it. Parrot's such an awesome colour - need to get my hands on that. I bought Shroom today as a highlighter - seen it on some of the FOTDs used with blues/greens and it looks awesome. Will give it a whirl tomorrow. I think the ADL stores think i'm stalking them because I've been in there every day this week. Although they kind of swarm to me now because they know i'm a buyer.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 23, 2009)

Surprise!  No Teal piggie!! lol.. Looks fantastic!!  I like the photos taken under the natural lighting, because the shadows look more blue.

Hello Oscar!  Hello Cockies (don't know the names)!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Surprise! No Teal piggie!! lol.. Looks fantastic!! I like the photos taken under the natural lighting, because the shadows look more blue.

Hello Oscar! Hello Cockies (don't know the names)!_

 
Yeah.... I figued I would go with more of a blue teal rather than greener teal... especially as I was using otherworldly paintpot...

the Cockies are:
Charlie (male)  he is about 1.5 years old - he's the one up the top (had just finished flicking his seed out of the bowl when I took the picture)
Scruffy (aka Scruffles - also male) he is about 6.5-7 years old - he's the one down the bottom climbing on the aviary.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 23, 2009)

What a cute doggie! *steals Oscar*. You FOTD is gorgeous as usual, Jenny. I should pull out my Parrot too! I might use it with Delft though.. and as usual I am so envious of your steroid enhanced lashes! Unlike Nat, I like the last photo best coz you look less moon-tan lol!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_What a cute doggie! *steals Oscar*. You FOTD is gorgeous as usual, Jenny. I should pull out my Parrot too! I might use it with Delft though.. and as usual I am so envious of your steroid enhanced lashes! Unlike Nat, I like the last photo best coz you look less moon-tan lol!_

 
Thanks hun!  the lighting sucks in my place (we're demolishing in a matter of weeks now) so thats why the colour is so off.  I'm kinda in between the darker and lighter pics lol.

I dont have delft so I had to make do with what I had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nooooooooooo you cant steal Oscar.... I had a hard enough time when he ran away on NYE!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Thanks hun! the lighting sucks in my place (we're demolishing in a matter of weeks now) so thats why the colour is so off. I'm kinda in between the darker and lighter pics lol.

I dont have delft so I had to make do with what I had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nooooooooooo you cant steal Oscar.... I had a hard enough time when he ran away on NYE!_

 
Do you have something dark you can mix with it... if you put a tad of Blackground you could possibly get close to Delft without the expense of another PP. It would take so little to change it to. Put it on a pallete and experiement. I have got so many different combinations by doing this.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 23, 2009)

^^ GREAT idea!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 23, 2009)

Can't live without Delft!!

I just find it hard to focus when ohnna-lee posts, because of those flying boobs!!  And I am not a man


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 23, 2009)

Haha.. woo team boobs!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Do you have something dark you can mix with it... if you put a tad of Blackground you could possibly get close to Delft without the expense of another PP. It would take so little to change it to. Put it on a pallete and experiement. I have got so many different combinations by doing this._

 
unfortunately I dont really... unless I mix it with a bit of dark soul pigment or something - that might help...

Thanks for the suggestion!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Can't live without Delft!!

I just find it hard to focus when ohnna-lee posts, because of those flying boobs!! And I am not a man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol yeah, I should really put that "team boobs" smiley in my signature


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 23, 2009)

I am more concerned that Team Boob smiley needs some support, before they become her knee warmers.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No makeup for you tomorrow, MrsMay?


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I sprayed fix on the eyeliner brush before applying - had to spray a fair bit. Need to get my hands on some of that eyeliner mix medium at some stage!

Oooooh that would be good. If you end up going and see Sharkskin I would be very grateful for the CP!_

 
Even if you don't end up getting Sharkskin shadestick, as Mrs May said - Blackground paint pot is the way to go. I own both and there is absolutely no difference. I initially only had Blackground and then I kept seeing posts about how great Sharkskin was and finally bought it, thinking it would be different but alas... no difference except that its in a tube instead of a jar. I posted a comparisson swatch in the swatch thread a while back. Link 

I will add that sometimes it's great to use Sharkskin as a liner, especially on the lower lash line. I love putting colour on top of it to make it pop. You can draw a nice thin line with the shadesticks.


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am more concerned that Team Boob smiley needs some support, before they become her knee warmers.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No makeup for you tomorrow, MrsMay?_

 
Not sure if I will be wearing makeup.... we will be packing the house up all day tomorrow so possibly not!

Will definately be wearing makeup on Sunday and probably Monday as well (even though I will probably have a hangover on the public holiday monday)


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 23, 2009)

Hangover, hey? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  By the way, Mat Velvet in Warm Ivory is a perfect shade for me, MrsMay! It is still light as Ivory, but a bit warmer?


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 23, 2009)

Tried BBR Blow Dry look today!! Sooo wearable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
same as yesterday!
Redhead MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Rubenesque p/p
100 strokes e/s (below crease)
French Cuff e/s (crease)
Flip e/s (high light)
Teddy Kohl
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Blow Dry l/s
She Devil l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Even if you don't end up getting Sharkskin shadestick, as Mrs May said - Blackground paint pot is the way to go. _

 
Yep - i might give this a go instead! thanks.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 24, 2009)

Today we had a theme day at work and the theme was "Dodgy Gypsy" hehe. I had fun with this one:

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
MSF Natural - Deep Dark
Studiolights Conealer
Blot

*Eyes:*
Blackground p/p
Earthen Glow Minerals "African Violet" - Lids + Lower lash line
Up at Dawn (Light purple from Pandemonium Quad) - Above African Violet
Meet the Fleet + Thunder - Outer V
Reflects Purple Duo - Lids
Nanogold - Highlight
Blacktrack 
Maybeline Lash Blast - LOVE this

*Cheeks:
*Stark Naked
Petticoat <3

*Lips:*
Buoy O Buoy Lipstick
Love Knot Lustreglass


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 24, 2009)

Mmm I <3 stark naked + petticoat


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 24, 2009)

Similar look to yesterday, but I used Henna on one eye and Sumptuos Olive on the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Then changed to Henna!

Face
Same as yesterday but a bit of MUFE All Mat
Redhead MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Henna e/s(up to crease)
French Cuff e/s (crease)
Pink Opal p/g (high light)
CCB Luna (small dabs on mid lid)
Reflects Glitters in Bronze (mid lid)
Teddy Kohl
Dazzle Lash

Lips
B Babe l/s
Live & Dye l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 25, 2009)

I wanted to go for a natural kind of look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Face:*
MSF Natural - Deep Dark
Blot Powder
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
MSF Duo "Dark" - Shimmer side as highlight
MSF Duo "Dark" - Powder side lids
Earthen Glow Minerals "Midnight Over Cape Verde" (A deep blue with black shimmer) - Applied in a thick line around upper and lower lash line
Kajal - Applied close to lash line and blended outwards
Maybeline Lash Blast

*Cheeks:*
Light Flush MSF

*Lips:*
Stila Lipglaze in Apricot


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Australia day!!  Happy Chinese New Year!!
A gold look for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Same as yesterday
Dainty Mineralized Blush
Petticoat MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Rubenesque p/p
Gold (frost) p/g (all over lid)
Gold p/g - tarnished gold(outer corner)
Club (crease)
Reflects Gold glitter (mid lid)
Quick Frost p/g (highlight)
MUFE Diamond Powder in Gold (lower lash)
Spare Cash Pearlglide liner (lower lash)
UD 24/7 liner Lucky (bright copper)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Strawberry Blonde l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 26, 2009)

Yawn~  Back to work again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Grey look for me today.

Face
Same as yesterday but with Inglot primer
Redhead MSF (dark side for contour/light side for highlight)

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Softwash Grey p/g (all over lid)
Knight e/s (crease)
Print e/s (v)
Electra e/s (inner corner)
Xenon Zyphyr FaceFront p/g - grey silver (above crease)
Sea Salt FaceFront p/g - white silver (centre lid highlight)
Vellum (highlight)
Blacktrack
Pearlglide liner in Wolf (lower lash)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
B-Babe l/s
Ungaro Pastel Emotion l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 26, 2009)

^^^ Damn that sounds pretty Sambibabe!!

I'm wearing a pinky purple top today so I went with  the same kinda colours...

Eyes:
UDPP
Pink Opal pigment (highlight)
Canton Candy paint (lid)
Pink Pearl pigment (lid) - this is what I wanted Stars'n'Rockets to look like
Hepcat (crease)
Dark side from Word of Mouth MES (crease)
Pink Freeze (inner 1/3rd)
Inglot gel eyeliner in black - applied thickly and winged out
CG Volume Exact mascara

Face:
usual MUFE stuff
True Romantic BPB

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32 Pivione
Ms Fizz dazzleglass


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 26, 2009)

I've gone blue today... for obvious reasons!
Bit dramatic for work and I look like an extra from Boogie Nights but I think 'eh, it's my last week here!! Gotta make an exit... lol

EYES: 
UDPP
Bare Study PP (which I dropped - thankgod the crack didn't go completely through the jar - bugger! I'm going back to paints (bare canvas)... PP SUCK!!) *sorry for the outburst - had an interesting morning*
Shroom (highlight)
Sea Me SS (crease - i've learnt that SS kinda suck to blend through this exercise this morning...)
Bell Bottom Blue (crease)
Quick Frost (inner 3/4 lid)
Carbon (Outer V - Going to get Contrast today, which i think would've been HEAPS better for this look)
Penultimate (thick upper line & flick)
Dior Show (mascara)
Inglot White Pencil (lower lashline)

FACE
Usual stuff (MAC mineralise satin finish blah blah)
Stark Naked with a lil' bit of Margin mix
Inglot Bronzer (I fake tanned yest..)

LIPS
Mauvelous (no idea of the breed)
Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Lipgloss

Yep - going to go and get another bare canvas... PPs don't agree with me on TOO many different levels!!! (sorry for the multiple whinges throughout this post chickies!)


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 26, 2009)

MrsMay, don't forget to look out for Redhead MSF today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Stars N Rockets looks just like Pink Pearl piggie on my lid!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Especially against Blackground p/p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It is okay, Paint Pots.. I still love you.  They have feelings too you know, CatsMeow!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 26, 2009)

I know, I man-handle my PPs. lol


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, gone with Prussian instead of Contrast coz it's more matte. Lets hope I don't regret my choice!!!

Oooh and got a sample of Blackground PP so I can make my own mind up as to whether I want to get that or alternatively pursue getting my paws on Sharkskin SS (after complaining about PPs at the MAC counter... they tried to convince me that not all PPs are crap like bare study). Tell ya what, the 'sample' I got was about 1/4 of a PP jar. Woohoo!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 26, 2009)

I was going to just throw on a quick make up and head out the door to get to Naimies before it closed... uh, I didn't quite make it but I like the new look. Which is uploaded to my FB 
Blondes Gold piggie with Smoke Signals piggie, placement inspired somewhat but a Clara Bow tut I watched last night. 

Teddy eye kohl

Lash Blast mascara in dark brown, because my a$$ believes if there is one of anything it should be black and didn't bother checking til she got the purchase home... I am rather liking the effect and am becoming a fan of this new mascara.

Espresso for brows but thinking of checking out Mystery or a pencil... suggestions?

I used Laura Mercier foundation, powder, and primer.

Bone Beige/ Emphasize Sculpt and Shape

Blooming blush on apples and blended well and heavy into cheeks to bring a pop of color (this is my favorite blush!)

Refined Golden as a overall dusting to tie in the entire face ( I also love this!)


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 26, 2009)

I know.. A lot of people don't like Bare Study, but I love it!  Have you tried NYX jumbo pencils? Apparently 1 or 2 of their colours are very similar to Sharkskin.. My Aussie Ben Nye supplier sells it for $6.95 (not sure)!

ohnna-lee, love Blonde's Gold piggie!!   Have you tried Brow Pencil?  The one that you don't need to sharpen it (can't remember the name)..


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I know.. A lot of people don't like Bare Study, but I love it! Have you tried NYX jumbo pencils? Apparently 1 or 2 of their colours are very similar to Sharkskin.. My Aussie Ben Nye supplier sells it for $6.95 (not sure)!

ohnna-lee, love Blonde's Gold piggie!! Have you tried Brow Pencil? The one that you don't need to sharpen it (can't remember the name).._

 
I want to try a pencil, I know I always hear about Lingering which is a constant point.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So something along those lines.

First time wearing my Blondes Gold and I am in love!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I know.. A lot of people don't like Bare Study, but I love it! Have you tried NYX jumbo pencils? Apparently 1 or 2 of their colours are very similar to Sharkskin.. My Aussie Ben Nye supplier sells it for $6.95 (not sure)!_

 
What's NYX? $6.95 sounds a lot nicer than $35. heheh

I'm gonna try blackground tomorrow for my official verdict (re PPs) - so you might see me do a complete 180 tomorrow on my opinion of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've heard not all PPs are created equal and that moss scape is another one I should check out as it's one of the better ones to apply.

Any suggestions for pigments to put on top of blackground?


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_What's NYX? $6.95 sounds a lot nicer than $35. heheh

I'm gonna try blackground tomorrow for my official verdict (re PPs) - so you might see me do a complete 180 tomorrow on my opinion of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've heard not all PPs are created equal and that moss scape is another one I should check out as it's one of the better ones to apply.

Any suggestions for pigments to put on top of blackground?_

 
I havent tried Bare Study but I have Rubenesque, Indianwood, and Mosscape (among others) and these one apply beautifully...  another tip with them is if you store them upside down so the label is showing then they dont dry out as fast.

re: blackground... mmm.... Copperized would look like a tarnished gold over blackground.... I cant remember what other piggies you have - I'm drawing a complete blank!!  i needed blackground this morning when I was playing with pink pearl pigment though - that would have been hot!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 27, 2009)

Obviously I put a lot of stuff on my face, I forgot my lips and paint pot...

Constructivist, and for the lips Naked Space and Sunsonic from The Sci Fi Delity collection, it takes me so much effort with this lip product and for some odd reason it doesn't want to meld and I really have to work it in with a brush to get a smooth transition and not some liney, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mushy mess.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_re: blackground... mmm.... Copperized would look like a tarnished gold over blackground.... I cant remember what other piggies you have - I'm drawing a complete blank!! i needed blackground this morning when I was playing with pink pearl pigment though - that would have been hot!_

 
I have..
Naked
Silver
Quick Frost
Reflects Transparent Teal
Reflects Antique Gold
Glitter Very Pink
Antique Gold
Gold Mode
Royal Flush
Yellow Gold
Copperised 
Copper Sparkle
Jardin Aires
Kelly Green
Chocolate Brown
Mega Rich
Bell Bottom Blue
Spirtualise
Steel Blue
Violet
Vellum
Helium
+ more I can't remember.... those goldy ones you gave me and there was another green... like a khaki colour, the name escapes me!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 27, 2009)

I hope everyone had a lovely break!

Today I am wearing...

Face:

Inglot primer
SFF NW20
I forgot to put on concealer?
Sheer Select Loose Powder NW20
Dainty Mineralise blush
Golden Bronzer

Eyes:

Pearl CCB
Beige-ing S/S
Inglot p/g in:12, 24, 28 and 82 (pictured below in order)
Richline f/l
Feline eye kohl
Plushlash mascara






Lips:

Lightly Ripe l/s
Dreamy l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ hmm, I still reckon copperized... but I'm very partial to that colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i reckon the other khaki green would have been night light - which also goes very well wtih copperized


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 27, 2009)

NYX is drugstore/pharmacy brand, but I found it is quite good, especially the jumbo pencils.

Ohnna-Lee, I have Spiked and I wear it under Bark e/s.  At least that way, I don't have to worry about my brows disappearing in summer!!  Not a pretty look having no brows.  LOL.. you probably forgot your lips, because they are so pigmented! 

catsmeow, Do you have Vanilla p/g?  Surprisingly, it looks pretty on top of Blackground..  I like any duochrome pigments against Blackground. The colour really pops!  Same goes Delft p/p.. It is my favorite!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2009)

^^^ yes!  Old Gold pigment would look stunning against blackground!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't have Vanilla unfortunately but I'll give Old Gold a whirl tomorrow.
I wonder what Steel Blue would look like ontop of blackground.. hmm.. it'd be pretty dark methinks.

Simplyenchantin - inglot #82 pigment looks awesome! Those would've been a great combo.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 27, 2009)

Wish I have Blackground and pigments here with me.. I have a sudden urge to try Blackground with Quick Frost or Vellum!  Wonder how they'd look.  Old Gold would be interesting too!

I agree.. Steel Blue would look awesome with Blackground!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2009)

you know.... if you foiled Steel Blue over Blackground (used it wet) it would have the gorgeous gold sheen to it and look metallic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Same goes for Rose pigment as well... that would be a pinky colour but with that pretty gold sheen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*cough* I have Inglot #82 *cough*


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2009)

ok, now I have this sudden urge to buy blackground.... damn you CatsMeow!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 27, 2009)

MrsMay - You're welcome. heheh.

Yep Steel Blue & Blackground tomorrow i reckon... Boogie Nights continues. lol


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_MrsMay - You're welcome. heheh.

Yep Steel Blue & Blackground tomorrow i reckon... Boogie Nights continues. lol_

 
Yeah, I suppose it's only payback


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yeah, I suppose it's only payback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've spent a truckload!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 27, 2009)

Todays Look:

*Face:
*Prep + Prime Face Protect
MSF Natural - Deep Dark
Blot Powder
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork p/p
A Little Folie - Crease
Outspoken Mineralized Duo Brown Side - Lids + Lower lash line
Outspoken Blue Side - Outer V
Femme Fi - Brow highlight + inner corners
Kajal - Upper lash line
Maybeline Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Trace Gold - Highlight
Fab - Blush
So Ceylon MSF

*Lips:*
Bare Necessity Dazzleglass in the morning
Sugar Trance l/g - rest of the day


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ Spectrolite, I dont have Bare Necessity d/g... hopefully they will re-release it!

Just cos I'm feeling extra nice right now (some lovely person sent me a stunning pressie in the mail today) I'm going to post a pic of my look today.  I'm actually quite surprised at how well it turned out (dont mind the wonky liner!)


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ Gorgeous look MrsMay! I have brow envy. Bare Necessity is so pretty! I'm sure it will come back for the Dazzleglass re-launch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fingers + toes crossed hehe.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 27, 2009)

Brunette Bombshell look today >_< I love BBR!!

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF50
MSF Natural
Blot
Barrier Spray

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Delft p/p
Beauty Burst - Crease
Henna e/s - Lids
Blue Flame e/s - Outer V + Lower lash line
Carbon - Crease (omg <3 #226 brush!!!)
Femme Fi + Flip - Brow highlight
Feline - Upper lash line
Blacktrack
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
MSF Duo Shimmer - Highlight
Format Blush
Dollymix Blush - just a dab to pink it up a little
Brunette MSF

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip
Soft Wave l/g

When this collection is released in Australia I'm going back for more. Everything I got is just beautiful!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 27, 2009)

I think i need to be updated on what this BBR collection is!! 

Ok... I yield to PPs... all PPs are not created equal. I tried Blackground this morning and I absolutely love it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Despite utterly trashing PPs yesterday after my Bare Study debarcle.

My look is a tad Persian today, despite using 'Prussian' which I only bought yesterday! (in my subconcious i'm sure it made sense!)

Face:
Usual Stuff
Inglot Bronzer
Stark Naked

Eyes:
UDPP
Blackground PP (lid)
Shroom (highlight)
Prussian (crease, lid, outer V - blended the crap out of this into Blackground)
White Frost pigment (Just above crease + inner V)
Silver pigment (Inner 1/3 lid, crease)
Steel Blue (wet, lid)
Carbon (Outer V, lil' bit on crease and 1/3 outer lash line)
Inglot white pencil (thick on upper lash line and thin on lower lash line all the way to inner V)
Penultimate (upper lash line so white liner just peaks above)
Dior Show

I might put up a pic of this later on as I am very happy with the end result. I don't usually do heavy smokey eyes but this turned out ok! It's more blue/grey than black/grey. Gives it another dimension using Prussian and Steel Blue.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 27, 2009)

What did you get in the mail today, MrsMay? 

Specktrolite, I agree with you re BBR.. Once it is released here, I am going to get a couple more shadows. I was going to get a couple of lipsticks (b2m) as well, but I might save it for Creme Team.. Grrr decision, decisions..

Watched Dior artist tutorial about the foundation application and oh boy.. My face is flawless! It is just amazing.. Having a bit of break from BBR today and I am loving my look too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Same as yesterday but with MUFE HD primer Blue
Redhead MSF - dark side
Vanilla p/g (highlight)

Eyes
TFSI
Artifact p/p
Surreal e/s (inner corner)
Tilt e/s (mid lid)
Plum Dressing e/s (outer corner)
Vanilla p/g (highlight)
Castle Dew Felt Tip liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Dame Edna Possum Nose Pink l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 27, 2009)

MrsMay, never mind my question.. I figured 'today' meant really yesterday lol.. Okay, I don't feel jealous anymore


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_MrsMay, never mind my question.. I figured 'today' meant really yesterday lol.. Okay, I don't feel jealous anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahahaha.  Sambibabe's having a blonde moment - must be the heat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's look was warmer, and I decided to use an e/s I hadnt used yet - Mythology 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White (highlight)
Rubenesque paint pot (lid)
Mythology (lid)
Sable (crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation #115 (it was too hot for velvet mat)
MUFE HD Powder
Redhead MSF - dark side (blush) OMFG - LOVE THIS!!!!!!!
Redhead MSF - light side (highlight)

Lips:
Spice lip pencil very lightly
Sugarrimed d/g

And here's a pic so you can see the fantastic Redhead MSF... I am *so* going to get all three of these!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ Yeah, forgot Specktra time = US time, not AUS time lol.. Then I thought Spectrolite can't be having two looks in one day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, my cheeks look just like that!  We are Redhead MSF twins lol


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey, my cheeks look just like that! We are Redhead MSF twins lol_

 
yay!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 27, 2009)

I want cheeks like that too!!!! 
MrsMay - put me down for a Redhead MSF!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I want cheeks like that too!!!! 
MrsMay - put me down for a Redhead MSF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Depends where you are..  Redhead, Blonde, Brunette MSFs are coming to your local MAC store on 2nd Feb or 9th Feb.  I think MrsMay meant she is getting all three of those!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Depends where you are.. Redhead, Blonde, Brunette MSFs are coming to your local MAC store on 2nd Feb or 9th Feb. I think MrsMay meant she is getting all three of those!_

 
s'ok, I have been co-ordinating with CatsMeow for a joint haul at the Adelaide store


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 27, 2009)

Oopsy!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oopsy!_


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 27, 2009)

What is going to be in your 'joint haul'?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 27, 2009)

I tried MUFE Mat Velvet samples in 20 and 25 and I can't tell ANY difference.. HELP! 

And everyone, your looks all sound so pretty <3


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ Oh crap! I think #25 is warmer/pinkier.. When I go home, I will do the comparison swatch for you..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks hun.. I am so crap at this. If I'm an NW am I pink or yellow? lol. I'm leaning towards the 25 but I'm not sure if it's too light completely. When I compare how it looks to the colour of NW20 studio fix fluid, the NW20 is noticeably darker but they probably change colour on the skin. Maybe I'm actually a 30 in the Mat Velvet. Having no counter sucks.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 27, 2009)

You are definitely pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am NC20-25, but somehow MAC MUA gave me NW20 concealer..  #25 applies a bit light on me, but than somehow it doesn't look light, when I am finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  #30 doesn't look that much darker than #25, so yeah, maybe #30?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmmmm I wonder if Media Make up will get annoyed if I ask for another sample lol. It isn't enough to cover my face very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to ask someone for an opinion in person, I have no clue how to colour match myself.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_What did you get in the mail today, MrsMay? 

Specktrolite, I agree with you re BBR.. Once it is released here, I am going to get a couple more shadows. I was going to get a couple of lipsticks (b2m) as well, but I might save it for Creme Team.. Grrr decision, decisions.._

 

I'm depotting this weekend!! I have 8 shadows to add to my pile of empties. I'm definitely going to B2M for a few of those BBR lippies. I also want to get the #214 brush and a few more of the shadows, then I really gotta save for Hello Kitty AND Sugar Sweet which I am realllly excited about. I think it looks better than Hello Kitty :x


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 28, 2009)

I want sugarsweet too.. omg shadesticks and MSF!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 28, 2009)

simplyenchantin, it was a bit of gamble for me, when it came down to choosing the correct Mat Velvet shade.. I tried the first two shades, but didn't really know what #25 was like.. But I ordered it anyway!  I thought if it was a bit dark, then I would wear it for summer lol.. 

spectrolite, I have 4 lipsticks to b2m, but not sure if it is worth to get Marquis D' and All's Fair!  Grrrr..  So annoying.  Why so many good collections, one after the other!   Crap.. No electricity!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 28, 2009)

^^I put all of my lippies in the fridge lol.. It's too hot and I don't want them to melt. 

Teal look for me for  today. Teal piggie where have you been all my life? You are so beautifullll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Prep + Prime Skin Protect
Velvet Matte Primer
MSF Natural 

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Delft p/p
Teal piggie <3 - Lids + Lower lash line
Warm Chill - Inner corners
Beauty Burst - Crease
Bottle Green - Outer V
Carbon - To deepen
Reflects Transparent Teal - Lids - sooo gorgeous >_<
Nanogold + Femme Fi - Highlight
Feline + Blacktrack Liners
Lashblast Mascara - lovin this stuff!!

*Cheeks:*
Trace Gold - Highlight
Merrily - Blush
Brunette MSF - The first lighest coloured strip

*Lips:*
Hmmm I want to wear Quick Tease l/g but I dunno if it will go... I'll soon find out!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounds gorgeous, spectrolite! I think I should put my lippies in the fridge too :/


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 28, 2009)

My lippies are in the fridge too!

Face
Dior Snow 50+ SPF primer
MUFE stop shining gel
VOV BB cream Tinted Moisturizer
MUFE HD powder
Bobbi Brown Apricot Blush
Vanilla p/g (highlight)

Eyes
TFSI
MUFE Pearl pencil in White (all over lid)
Spiritualize p/g (mid lid)
Forest Green p/g (crease)
Quick Frost p/g (highlight)
Felt Tip liner in Black
UD 24/7 liner in Covet - bright green (lower lash)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Quick Tease l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 28, 2009)

Sound v nice Spectrolite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was going to get Marquise 'd, but I think I'm gonna go for What A Do! (B2M) instead. Hopefully they let me do B2M with the BBR collection. I'll be slightly miffed if they don't. 

That reminds me, MrsMay did you get on to Tess? And thanks again for the hookup yesterday. lol. I hope you've relocated again to the a/c office!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My makeup was slightly melted come 5pm yesterday (perhaps I shouldn't have gone blackground heavy smokey eyes on a 45 degree day? hmm), so I've gone for much lighter/'hardly there' matte-ish tones today.

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Canvas
Shroom (highlight)
Scant (lid)
Ambience (crease)
Penultimate liner (top lid)
Dior Show
Inglot White Pencil (lower lashline)


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ I havent gotten on to Tess yet, will let ya know when I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today was a brown kinda look...

Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot off white shadow with a greeny gold duochrome (highlight)
Old Gold pigment with Mixing Medium foiled on lid
Copperbeam pigment (crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Shy Beauty BPB
Redhead MSF - lightest strip for highlight

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Sugarrimed d/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 29, 2009)

Rah.. it's so hot. 

I need some help..

1. Do you guys know any good posts/tutorials for de-potting es and potting pigments?

2. Also looking for a good tutorial on blending... I would like to get better at this. I think my problem is that I'm applying too much product (es/pigment).


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 29, 2009)

^^Thanks ladies >_< I was really happy with my look today. And yes it is too friggin hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My poor computer sounds like a shuttle about to launch into space. 

To depot my shadows I use the candle method. I don't have a flat iron so this was the easiest way for me to do it. Here is a link to the tutorial I learned from: clicky 

It was like 43 degrees today or something rediculous like that but when I got home to inspect the horror show that was my makeup after working all day I was surprised to see that it looked really good!! I attribute this success to my newest love: Barrier Spray. It's magic! Here is a link to a place that sells it in Melbourne. clicky
Money very well spent I reckon.


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 29, 2009)

I completely appreciate what you're saying Spectrolite!!

It was 45.7 degrees in Adelaide yesterday and I think it's just over 43 degrees today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CatsMeow - this is the tutorial I used for pigment pressing:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f280/g...c-heavy-63815/

And here's a depotting tutorial:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f280/d...ht-iron-40895/

I basically do it the same way but use a normal iron instead of a hair straightener.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 29, 2009)

Pink Swoon blush (Manish) and Sweetness Beauty powder

Pandamonium, Illegal Cargo, Lovely Lily and Lark About and Blitz and Glitz fluidline

Laura Mercier primer, foundation and powder

Refined Golden bronzer

Bone Beige/ Emphasize contour highlight

Girl About Town and Pink Manish from the Manish collection

New purchases, Too Faced the slender tube mascara (it sucks!) and Lingering brow pencil (I love)

nice vice pp


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ ooohh GAT & Pink Manish sounds great.. Might try this on the weekend!

With depotting e/s.. I don't use the heat method, because I have no patience whatsoever..  I just use Koren's no heat method.  He uses alcohol in his tutorial, but I don't even use that either.  

I went home early yesterday and slept all day & evening.. So not only my face is puffed up like a marshmallow man, I couldn't be bothered taking all my make up out of the fridge (lipsticks, foundations, concealers, paint pots, CCBs and  moisturisers etc), so I used whatever on the table. No problem with those products, but I was sweating, so I couldn't be bothered applying properly either..So what I am trying to say is - I look like SHIT!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ well yesterday you would have been a toasted marshmallow Sambibabe!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 29, 2009)

today ended up being kinda smokey - I am still trying to dupe Henna from BBR so I dont have to buy it.

Somehow in the process of trying to dupe Henna I bought a new Inglot e/s (matte black) and a new Inglot pigment (tarnished gold - #69) to do this  lol.

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Mosscape paint pot (lid)
Inglot pigment #69
Inglot matte black e/s
Black Russian pearlglide
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation
MUFE HD Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Sugarimmed dazzleglass

You dont get pics today - rather a link to my FOTD post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/r...7/#post1478065


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 29, 2009)

^^It is 43 in Melbourne today, so toasted, melted, wilted.. Staying away from the mirror lol


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, you so don't need to buy Henna!!  Looks great!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh, you so don't need to buy Henna!! Looks great!_

 
Thanks hun!

I am desperately trying to convince myself that I dont need it.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello ladies - I went for a basic look today (last day of work so I was in fear of being emotional and having a panda face. heheh). Home now, and managed to avoid the tears when ! HEHEH

FACE:
Usual
Stark Naked

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Canvas PP
Shroom (highlight)
Quick Frost (lid)
Penultimate (upper lashline with thickened flick)
Reflects Gold (over penultimate)

LIPS:
Dior Rouge lippy
Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush lipgloss


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hello ladies - I went for a basic look today (last day of work so I was in fear of being emotional and having a panda face. heheh). Home now, and managed to avoid the tears when ! HEHEH
_

 
whoops forgot to finish my sentence... 'managed to avoide the tears when saying the goodbyes! Start my new job next Monday. woohoo!
Anyway, the look I did today was very Dita von Teese-esque. Plus the tan has faded so I am back to my usual powder white. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the tutes/depotting comments ladies, I will try this out this arvo given I have an afternoon to spare!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 29, 2009)

Jenny! Just buy Henna lol  
Sounds pretty CatsMeow <3 I hope you enjoy your new job!

Today I just did some weird colour mixture on my eyes coz it's TOO hot.. I used Zonk Bleu!, Stars n Rockets, Nocturnelle and White Frost and blacktrack and that's it.. I even forgot mascara! I'm such a zombie today. 

BTW, I bought goldmine e/s yesterday (wow its pretty!) and someone at the MAC stand told me that pots are "deeper" than pans and have more product.. which sounds like garbage to me but what do I know.. didn't really want to argue! lol.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ ooohh GAT & Pink Manish sounds great.. Might try this on the weekend!

With depotting e/s.. I don't use the heat method, because I have no patience whatsoever.. I just use Koren's no heat method. He uses alcohol in his tutorial, but I don't even use that either. 

I went home early yesterday and slept all day & evening.. So not only my face is puffed up like a marshmallow man, I couldn't be bothered taking all my make up out of the fridge (lipsticks, foundations, concealers, paint pots, CCBs and moisturisers etc), so I used whatever on the table. No problem with those products, but I was sweating, so I couldn't be bothered applying properly either..So what I am trying to say is - I look like SHIT!_

 
It's so pretty and not that over the top (says the girl who wears orange lipstick!). I did a more subdued smokey eye and just a hint of the Pink Swoon, and Sweetness dusted all over. 

I am really wanting to do this look again, but my poor face needs a break. I am doing the Retin A to smoothe out the chin and forehead a bit more. I made the mistake of washing my face within a couple hours of each and totally tore up my chin, so the next two days I believe I should let it heal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chemical burns suck! It isn't really that bad but when you want to wear the make up it really bites!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 30, 2009)

Lol - just did my first de-pot and melted the crap out of the container. 
Still closes tho!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 30, 2009)

deleted


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Lol - just did my first de-pot and melted the crap out of the container. 
Still closes tho!_

 
did you just put it outside in the sun?


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_did you just put it outside in the sun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah that would've remarkably had the same effect!
I'm assuming that B2M accepts slightly deformed jars.. heheh.
Done all of my de-pots.. now onto pigment pressing!

Just realised I don't have Silver pigment, it's Silver Fog - can I press that or is it still a no-go?? And where did you get your isopropyl from? Woolies? I need to send Alex on an errand on his way home from work... mwhahahaha.
(Sorry, heat makes me loopy).
SO glad I'm not at the BDO today - you'd have to be crazy!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 30, 2009)

Also, I have Rose Gold - not sure whether that's press-able either! Does anyone know??


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Yeah that would've remarkably had the same effect!
I'm assuming that B2M accepts slightly deformed jars.. heheh.
Done all of my de-pots.. now onto pigment pressing!

Just realised I don't have Silver pigment, it's Silver Fog - can I press that or is it still a no-go?? And where did you get your isopropyl from? Woolies? I need to send Alex on an errand on his way home from work... mwhahahaha.
(Sorry, heat makes me loopy).
SO glad I'm not at the BDO today - you'd have to be crazy!_

 
Yep, slightly deformed is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Silver Fog is fine to press 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Isopropyl is in the healthcare aisle at Woolies - next to bandaids and stuff.  Same green bottle as in that tute I linked to for pigment pressing


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Also, I have Rose Gold - not sure whether that's press-able either! Does anyone know??_

 





Rose Gold is a metal so that's a no-go


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 30, 2009)

You're all making me consider pressing my pigments! Where do you get pans and how different is the effect between loose and pressed on your skin?


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





Rose Gold is a metal so that's a no-go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks and thanks for the woolies directions. Going to go there now... (judge judy is on so I'm not missing much. lol. Hopefully the tennis starts soon...)

Geez the colours are so much easier to look at in the 15x pallet. I can finally see what I have! 
Thanks again for the pallet - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS - do you have silver fog??


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You're all making me consider pressing my pigments! Where do you get pans and how different is the effect between loose and pressed on your skin?_

 
Here is a link for the pans:
Coastal Scents: 15 Empty Pans 26mm - same size as MAC

I find that they are generally the same between loose and pressed.  Just remember that you can press metals or mattes.  And a few of them go a bit funny when you press them, the immediate one that comes to mind is sweet sienna.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Thanks and thanks for the woolies directions. Going to go there now... (judge judy is on so I'm not missing much. lol. Hopefully the tennis starts soon...)

Geez the colours are so much easier to look at in the 15x pallet. I can finally see what I have! 
Thanks again for the pallet - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS - do you have silver fog??_

 
No worries hun!  And yep, I have silver fog


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I find that they are generally the same between loose and pressed. Just remember that you can press metals or mattes. And a few of them go a bit funny when you press them, the immediate one that comes to mind is sweet sienna._

 

Did you mean you *can't* press metals or mattes? You mentioned rose gold just above hehe!

Thank you for the link!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ yeah, sorry aboutthat - I mean CAN'T


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think Naked's turning out.... !


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 30, 2009)

Todays look came out really good!! I <3 my new shadows >_<

*Face:*
Mehron Velvet Matte Primer
MSF Natural - Deep Dark
Fix +
Barrier Spray 

*Eyes:*
Delft p/p
Bio-Green - Lids
Daisychain - Inner corners
Beauty Burst - Crease
Vibrant Grape - Crease
Meet the Fleet - Outer V
Top Hat - Lower lash line
Vellum - Brow highlight
Feline + Blacktrack
Lash Blast - of course!

*Cheeks:*
Gleeful + Nars Crazed
Blonde MSF

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip <3 LOVE this
Hot Frost l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 30, 2009)

*MrsMay:* You definitely don't need Henna e/s!  Your look with Inglot came out very close.. Now you can spend that money on MSFs lol..

*ohnna-lee:* Ouch!!  I had chemical burn from some acid facial before (it is too hot and my brain isn't working). I had to put up with blisters for days, but then after that my skin was like baby's bottom lol.  You are so pretty, you don't need makeup lol.

*catsmeow:* Good luck with your new job!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 30, 2009)

Finally decided to pull my makeup out of the fridge, because I had enough with crappy face! 

Face
MUFE Stop Shining
MUFE HD primer in Blue
MUFE Velvet Mat+
MUFE HD powder
NARS Orgasm
Frozen p/g (highlight)

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Blonde's Gold p/g (inner corner)
Tan p/g (mid lid)
Copperclast p/g (outer corner)
Frozen p/g (highlight)
Castle Dew Felt tip pen liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
NARS Babe - thick glassy, coral red l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 31, 2009)

Today's look!!

*Face:*
Meh... The usual stuff I always wear!

*Eyes:*
Blackground p/p
Atlantic Blue - lightly patted on lids
Earthen Glow Minerals "African Violet" - Lids + Lower lashline
Beauty Burst - Crease
Romping - Crease
Beauty Marked - Outer v
Vellum - Brow highlight + Inner corners
Feline + Blacktrack + Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gleeful 
Can't remember what its called.. Mac Full Fuchsia I think
Blonde MSF - The BEST MSF!!!

*Lips:*
Hot Frost l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 31, 2009)

Yay.. The weather isn't too bad and I got to spend more time on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face
Same as yesterday
Dainty Mineralized Blush
Soft and Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Rubenesque p/p
Phloof e/s (inner corner & highlight)
Satin Taupe e/s (mid lid) - OMG, it is so gorgeous on top of phloof!
Mauvement p/g (crease)
100 strokes e/s (v)
Blacktrack
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Possum Nose Pink l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 1, 2009)

A minimal look for me today.. Actually, my minimal look used to be without eyeliner & mascara - not anymore!!  Wonder why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Dior SPF 50+ primer
BB cream Tinted Moisturiser & Strobe liquid 
MUFE Full Coverage concealer
MUFE HD powder
Gentle Mineralised Blush
Petticoat

Eyes
TFSI
Survival Paint (sticky primer)
Iglot #20 p/g - lavender (all over lid)
Deep Blue p/g (crease)
UD 24/7 liner in Lucky - pearly purple
Dazzle Lash

Lips
MUFE Super Gloss in purple


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 1, 2009)

It sounds vibrant! <3


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 2, 2009)

BBR Look for me today >_<

*Face:*
Mehron Velvet Touch Primer
Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF50
MSF Natural Deep Dark
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Nice Vice Paint Pot
100 Strokes e/s - Lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Flip e/s - Crease, on top of Beauty Burst
Femme Fi - Inner corners + Brow highlight
Teal Pigment - Lower lash line
Feline + Blacktrack + Lash Blast

*Cheeks:*
MSF Duo Shimmer side - highlight
Ablaze 
Brunette MSF

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip
Soft Wave l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 2, 2009)

well I'm just checking in before I leave work for the day....

This morning I put on (cant be sure it's all there at the moment lol):

Eyes:
UDPP
Word of Mouth MES beige side - lash to brow
Word of Mouth MES grey side - crease
Lithograph fluidline
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation
MUFE HD Powder
Pleasantry mineralised blush

Lips:
dreamy lipgloss

I had a "cbf" day today as I still have the remnants of a hangover from Saturday night...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ 
I had a "cbf" day today as I still have the remnants of a hangover from Saturday night..._

 
 Yay MrsMay, you are here!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you mean by "cbf" day?  Commonwealth Bank Finance day?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MrsMay couldn't have meant anything rude??


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sick today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but... the show must go on. Smoky silver eyes:

*Face:*
My usuals...

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Blackground p/p
Arctic Grey e/s - Lids
A Little Folie - Crease
Cloudburst - Outer V/Crease
Black Side of Dangerzone - Crease
Cumulus - Inner Corners
Rondelle - Brow highlight
Black Tied - Lower lash line
Feline + Blacktrack + Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Full Fuchsia 
Blonde MSF

*Lips:*
MAC Matte - Around lipline
Prep + Prime Lip
Gladiola Lipstick


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh no spectrolite, you are sick again?

Henna look today~

Face
MUFE stuff as usual
NARS Amour Blush
Redhead MSF Lightside (highlight)

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Flip e/s (inner corner)
Henna e/s (mid lid)
Contrast e/s (crease)
Nylon e/s (highlight)
Blacktrack
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Live & Dye l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yay MrsMay, you are here!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you mean by "cbf" day? Commonwealth Bank Finance day? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MrsMay couldn't have meant anything rude??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
damn right I mean something rude! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I'm sick today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but... the show must go on. _

 





well I'm feeling a little better today.... so I decided to have another go at duplicating henna lol.... (yeah, this is never going to end!)

Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot creamy coloured e/s - similar to Phloof! but a tad warmer
Cash flow p/p (lid)
Inglot pigment #69 (lid)
black matte Inglot e/s (crease)
Blacktrack
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat foundation
MUFE HD Powder
Redhead MSF - I am loving this!

Lips:
Plum lipliner
Jampacked l/g

Oh!  And my hubby bought a new camera on the weekend (Nikon D40 Digital SLR) and I'm really liking it... will see how the pics turned out and maybe post some for you girls!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 2, 2009)

^^ Maybe you are allergic to alcohol, MrsMay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh no.. DH is into Nikon SLRs too!

Wish you could just come over and try my Henna in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh yeah, and I get to go through your traincase as well!!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 2, 2009)

ok, so I liked the pics... here you go!



 

 

 



With this new camera the flash doesnt seem to wash out the colours... yay!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice pics, MrsMay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I had an interesting experience (makeup-wise) on my first day of work (new job) yesterday. I have a habit of putting on lipstick in the car with my mini lipbrush, but being the good girl that I am, I had the lipsticks that I carry in my handbag in the fridge... and forgot about them. So, yes, very NUDE yesterday in the lip dept. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways... completely boring and non-existent look today purely due to lack of time. I was lucky enough to do my hair, let alone fix my face. lol.

FACE:
Mineralise Satin blah blah
Margin (blush)

LIPS:
Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush lipgloss

EYES: 
UDPP
Skant (lid)
Naked piggie (Outer V & crease)
Blacktrack Fluidline (inner upper lash line)
Dior Show


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh no spectrolite, you are sick again?_

 

Yeah this time it's a throat infection. I think all of the crazy temperatures and being sick the other week has weakened my immune system. On the plus side, I think that Gladiola lipstick canceled out my sickly colour and, droopy eyes because it was so bright and distracting! I love it so much, I might get a backup


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 3, 2009)

Spectrolite - hope you feel better. It's crap being sick in this heat.

Put a bit more on my face today - tried for a soft goldy-greeny look today.
Going to be interesting post RPM tonight after work. Panda eyes here I come!
Bothered to write my face stuff as well today. lol.

FACE:
Select Moisturecover (concealer)
MSF SPF15 (foundation)
MSF Light Med (powder)
Stark Naked (blush)
Margin (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Shroom (highlight)
Naked piggie (lid)
Gold Mode piggie (inner 1/3 lid + crease after copperized)
Copperized piggie (crease + outer V)
Reflects Antique Gold (inner V and inner 1/3 lash line)
Inglot White Pencil (inner lower lashline)
Blacktrack Fluidline (inner upper lashline)
Penultimate Liner (upper lashline - really really thin, hardly there)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Strawberry Fizz (lipgloss)
*still haven't bothered to take my lippys out of the fridge yet*


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 3, 2009)

I am having my own CBF day today.. 

Face
MUFE stuff as usual
Style Blush
Redhead MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Rubenesque pp
Two to Glow MES - gold part (all over lid)
Rose p/g (crease)
Maroon p/g (v)
Felt tip liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Miss Dynamite d/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am having my own CBF day today.._

 
That's your CBF day?? You should see mine - foundation, bronzer and mascara. And perhaps blush if I have any effort remaining.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am having my own CBF day today.. _

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Lips
Miss Dynamite d/g_

 




Yay!  We are Miss Dynamite twins today!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was really tired today (thats what happens when you work until 1am in the morning) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I went for a bit of colour to cheer me up!

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Copper Sparkle pigment (lid) applied wet with mixing medium and foiled
Copperbeam pigment (crease)
Inglot dark brown eyeliner gel
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Redhead MSF (I'm thinking about a backup of this as I'm constantly using it!)

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Miss Dynamite d/g

oh.... and now I'm all awake and excited because we received the council approval this morning to demolish our house!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats on the demolish approval!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Congrats on the demolish approval!_

 
Thanks hun!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ I was really tired today (thats what happens when you work until 1am in the morning)_

 
What the???




You work TOO hard.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 4, 2009)

Today's look:

*Face:*
Mehron Velvet Touch Primer
MSF Natural Deep Dark
Loose Blot
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Rollickin p/p
Teal Pigment - Lids + Lower lash line
Eye Popping - Inner corners
Beauty Burst - Crease
Blue Flame - Outer V
Plumage - Crease
Solar White - Brow highlight
Feline + Blacktrack + Lash Blast.. aka The 3 Amigo's

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip
Cherry Blossom l/g

*Cheeks:*
Lucent Sheersheen powder - Highlight
Gleeful Blush <3
Blonde MSF


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 4, 2009)

Lost one my contact lens last night, so i'm having to revert to coloured blue contacts... so going with the pinky/orangey sunset colours today!

FACE:
Prep+Prime
Select Moisturecover (concealer)
MSF SPF15 (foundation)
MSF Light Med (powder)
Margin (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Retrospeck (highlight)
Helium piggie (lid)
Jarden Aires piggie (crease and upwards)
Mega Rich piggie (outer V + crease)
Melon piggie (outer V)
Gold Dusk piggie (outer 1/3 lid)
Inglot White Pencil (inner lower lashline)
Penultimate Liner (upper lashline - thin)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Dior Addict Ultra Lipgloss 781


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_That's your CBF day?? You should see mine - foundation, bronzer and mascara. And perhaps blush if I have any effort remaining.



_

 
 Yeah I know!  Because I still forced myself to paste on whatever, I looked like absolute crap yesterday!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another CBF day - a minimal look today!  Go away summer!!

Face
MUFE stuff
Dainty Blush
White Opal (highlight)

Eyes
TFSI
Rubenesque pp
Pinked Bronze p/g (all over lid)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should get more of this!
Teddy kohl 
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Dame Edna Coral Polyp l/s
Dame Edna Splendid l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Lost one my contact lens last night, so i'm having to revert to coloured blue contacts... so going with the pinky/orangey sunset colours today!
_

 
oh yeah, I remember your blue contacts... do you still have the purple ones?  I loved those


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 4, 2009)

*MrsMay -* I don't have any purple packets left, only blue. But I did prefer the grey ones over the purple. A bit more subtle, but still freaky.





This is going to sound like a stupid question but what is 'feline'?? (besides a pussycat).


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Another CBF day - a minimal look today! Go away summer!!_

 
Yeah I've realised it's hard to be motivated to apply the darker colours in the heat, or even multiple colours really. I can't believe I went for a heavy smokey eye on that 44 degree day a week or so ago. WTF was i thinking?!? LOL


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 4, 2009)

^^ LOL.. Yeah, melted smokey doesn't sound good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can handle the 'strong lips' look better in this heat.. Can't believe it is going to be 43 on Saturday!!  Grrr.. 

Feline is eyeliner pencil by the way


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 4, 2009)

ok... my look for today:

Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment (highlight)
Bamboom paint (lid)
Tea Time Pigment (lid)
Gold Stroke pigment (crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked

Lips:
Plum lipliner
Jampacked l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 5, 2009)

Another minimal look today!  Hope you stay cool today & tomorrow ladies!

Face
MUFE stuff as usual
Dollymix Blush
Benefit Highbeam (highlight)

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study pp
Nylon e/s (inner corner)
Sweet Sienna p/g (mid lid)
Survival Paint sticky base primer
Reflects Glitter Antique Bronze
Benefit Highbeam
Teddy
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Strawberry Blonde l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 5, 2009)

That sounds really nice samibabe. 

Well, the forecast has been upgraded for ADL - today 43, tomorrow 41 + windy (ew). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pleased to report that yesterday's makeup actually didn't look any different post RPM (I was pleasantly shocked). I wonder what chemicals they put in UDPP...? Magic perhaps? It's a miracle worker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw... not worth me listing my look today. Had zero time this morning and am currently hiding at my desk to avoid any exposure to anyone! All I can say is, thankgod for mascara and bronzer.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 5, 2009)

ok, well I was supposed to be leaving for a fishing trip this afternoon but that got cancelled last night due to the weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So to try and make myself feel better I used one of my glitter eyeliners today! (also to convince myself that I would use the ones from HK if I bought them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Stray Gray paint pot (lid)
Coco pigment (lid)
Satin Taupe e/s (crease)
Inglot dark brown gel eyeliner
Oxidate gltter eyeliner
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & HD Powder
Sweetness BPB
Petticoat (highlight)

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32
Money, Honey d/g

I finally got a phone call yesterday to say that the Inglot gel eyeliner in black is in stock so I will be going to pick it up on Monday! yay!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Pleased to report that yesterday's makeup actually didn't look any different post RPM (I was pleasantly shocked). I wonder what chemicals they put in UDPP...? Magic perhaps? It's a miracle worker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Yep, it's magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my UDPP... cant wait to try the UDPP Sin!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 5, 2009)

Eeek.. is it going to be 43 in Adelaide today?  We are not expecting the temp to reach 43 until tomorrow.. At least from Sunday, it is going to be mid 20s!

Yeah, UDPP is good, but I prefer Too Faced Shadow Insurance, because I can get it locally for $30!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ I love my UDPP... cant wait to try the UDPP Sin!!!_

 
What's UDPP Sin?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's good news re the Inglot Black Gel Liner - how long had they been outta stock? Weeks, wasn't it?!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Eeek.. is it going to be 43 in Adelaide today? We are not expecting the temp to reach 43 until tomorrow.. At least from Sunday, it is going to be mid 20s!

Yeah, UDPP is good, but I prefer Too Faced Shadow Insurance, because I can get it locally for $30! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeah, it's gonna be 43 or something ridiculous in Adelaide today.

Since when can we get TFSI locally???? what have I missed???

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_What's UDPP Sin?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's good news re the Inglot Black Gel Liner - how long had they been outta stock? Weeks, wasn't it?!_

 
UDPP Sin is a new colour of UDPP.  It's the same colour as their "Sin" eyeshadow which is a shimmery beige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




re the Inglot liner - yep, I have been waiting for this since before Christmas!  I went back to blacktrack the other day cos I was out of my sample and I couldnt believe how much I preferrred the Inglot one for both texture and colour!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 6, 2009)

MrsMay!  I got my TFSI from KIT cosmetics last year.. Oh, just checked their website and they don't have a store in SA.. Let me know if you need one, I can CP it for you.

OMG, they even have Shadow Insurance Policy in stock.. I was lemming this on Sephora site this morning!!

Swatch from Pursebuzz:


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 6, 2009)

I've learnt shimmery bases do not work for me! So the appeal of Sin isn't really there. 

I don't use blacktrack above the lashline - too hard, for that I use Penultimate and other liquid liners. Only use it in the inner lash line (I hate it when I have a daft moment and it ends up in my eyes - ugh).

Shadow Insurance Policy? What is that? Am I missing something here? heheh

BBR next week - YAY! (BOO! goes my credit card. lol)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 6, 2009)

That's so interesting, CatsMeow! I suck at liquid eyeliner coz I have shakey hands and I find fluidline/other gel liners + brush SO much easier. I haven't got the hang of the penultimate yet.. can't get the same thickness on both eyes


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm so annoyed that its going to be 40+ here tomorrow. I'm officially sick of summer. Bring on Winter!! I'm thinking of a simple look for tomorrow... but for today it was a purple explosion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Nice Vice p/p
Outspoken Trio - Purple side wet - Lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Vibrant Grape - Crease over top of Beauty Burst
Beauty Marked - Outer v
Stars n' Rockets + Beautiful Iris - Inner corners
Raven Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Entremauve - Lower lash line - on top of Raven
Vellum - Brow highlight
Feline + Blacktrack + Lash Blast

*Cheeks:*
Trace Gold - Highlight
Nars Crazed Blush
Blonde MSF.. my precioussss

*Lips:*
Pomposity + Hot Frost - morning lip
Crushed Bougainvillea + Clear Gloss - day lip


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_That's so interesting, CatsMeow! I suck at liquid eyeliner coz I have shakey hands and I find fluidline/other gel liners + brush SO much easier. I haven't got the hang of the penultimate yet.. can't get the same thickness on both eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dont use liquid liners becuase the liquid gets all over my lashes and hence gets everywhere!  these lashes are a pain in the ass sometimes lol...


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh you poor thing!!! lol

Simplyenchantin - anything that more resembles a texta or felt tip pen, i'm better with than say, paint-type material!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 8, 2009)

Last night's look (was rather pleased with this one):
Didn't have time to take a pic tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will have to replicate again and do FOTD some time this week!

FACE:
Prep+Prime
Select Moisturecover (concealer)
MSF SPF15 (foundation)
MSF Light Med (highlight)
Stark Naked (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Canvas paint (lid)
Gold Dusk (inner 1/3 lid + above crease/brow bone)
Retrospeck (highlight)
Bell Bottom Blue (outer 2/3 lid)
Steel Blue (crease + outer V)
Prussian (outer V)
Carbon (bottom outer 1/3 lashline + outer V)
Reflects Transparent Teal (inner 1/3 V + bottom lashline)
Blacktrack Fluidline (upper lashline)
Dior Show 

LIPS:
Mauvelicious (no idea what brand!)
Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Strawberry Fizz


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 8, 2009)

^^Wow that look sounds awesome CatsMeow! I love Bell Bottom Blue so much.

Today I didn't go anywhere but I played with my makeup. I wanted to try my new brushes out! It was kind of fun sitting around in my pj's looking faaaabbulous all day >_<

*Face:*
Mehron Velvet Finish Primer
MSF Natural - Deep Dark

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Rollickin p/p
Haunting e/s - Lids
Newly Minted - Inner corners
Cloudburst + Plumage + Bottlegreen - Mixed together in the outer v
Gulf Stream - Lower lash line
Warm Chill - Brow highlight
Feline Kohl Power
Lash Blast

*Cheeks:*
Full Fuschia blush
Blonde MSF

*Lips:*
Chestnut lip pencil
Soft Wave lipglass


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 8, 2009)

I had to wear 'Blowdry' look, because I went to MAC lol.. I know - lame!

Yeah, I agree.. I love Steel Blue, Retrospeck & Bell Bottom Blue!

Oh, I love Newlyminted, too, Spectrolite, but not as much as Pretty Twisted.. lol


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I had to wear 'Blowdry' look, because I went to MAC lol.. I know - lame!

Yeah, I agree.. I love Steel Blue, Retrospeck & Bell Bottom Blue!

Oh, I love Newlyminted, too, Spectrolite, but not as much as Pretty Twisted.. lol_

 
I have a love hate relationship with Newly Minted. The only way I can get it to show up like it does in the pan is to put it over Rollickin, or that aqua McQeen paint pot(Otherwordly??) and even then it darkens considerably. It always ends up a dark teal colour grrr! But it looked amazing today paired with Haunting. I kind of patted it on top of Haunting and the colour stayed true.  Pretty Twisted sounds nice too. I might try and find it because I must have ALL the teals >_<!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers ladies!

I played around with blackground pp this morning. I find that I tend to use fewer pigment colours when I use it as a base. I was tempted to whack Steel Blue on there instead of Copperized - but I figured I should depart from blues today given I used them all on the weekend! 

I never wore blue eyeshadow prior getting into MAC, probably in fear of looking like some 70s tragic - but I find that blue makes my brown eyes pop better than any other colour. Teals are good as well. Anyhoo...

FACE:
Prep+Prime
Select Moisturecover (concealer)
MSF SPF15 (foundation)
Margin (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Blackground pp (lid)
Gold Dusk (inner 2/3 lid + above crease/brow bone)
Retrospeck (highlight)
Copperized (outer 1/3 lid + crease + outer 2/3 lower lashline)
Inglot white pencil (inner 1/3 lashline)
Penultimate liner (upper lashline only)
Dior Show 

LIPS:
Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Strawberry Fizz

PS - Thank heavens it's COOLER this week!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah cooler weather till the weekend in Melbourne! Grrr..  When is summer officially over?

A quick look for me as I was running late for an appointment this morning..

Face
MUFE HD Blue Primer
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE Duo Mat powder
Benefit Erase Paste Concealer
Blonde MSF - HOLY SHIT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thought Redhead was pretty- Blonde is stunning!

Eyes
TFSI
MUFE Flash Colour in Purple - just like matt paint pot, but more intense colour
Reflects Blue glitter 
Lark About p/g (highlight)
UD 24/7 liner in Lucky - bright purple
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Inglot Lip Paint #56 - violet pink

*spectrolite,* Pretty Twisted is gorgeous matt teal (cracked one on bottom left) and Newly Minted on top right.  If I knew Pretty Twisted was super rare, I would have handled it a bit better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't say blonde MSF is good!!!!!! 
I'm already forking out enough for BBR (i've just resorted to getting Redhead MSF only!).


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ Tell me about it! I've resisted Blonde MSF so hard, but boy am glad I have no self control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Get both CatsMeow! lol..   At least I don't have to pay for HK and it is going to be a small haul (for now anyway).


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't tempt me, samibabe!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm guessing Blonde MSF is more suited to the cooler tones of makeup, yeah?
BBR is such a wearable collection. I'm in no danger of buying HK - it's just not my style. But BBR is SO wearable!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 8, 2009)

Blonde is warm pink? I think it is a bit more pigmented than Redhead?  On my skintone (I am half way between NC20 and NW20), Redhead MSF is a bit like peachy brown and Blonde MSF is peachy pink.  I am even going to get a back up for this!

Yeah, I agree it is so wearable.. I bought nearly whole collection, because I love the colours so much!  Just not into BBR lippy stuff though, because I am not into subtle lips lol..  I am saving all my B2M for Creamteam!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 9, 2009)

ok.. here's my look for today:

Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot white e/s with sparkles - highlight
Tilt e/s - lid
Wait 'til Dark e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Pleasantry mineralised blush

Lips:
Pink Treat cremestick liner
Baby Sparks d/g

Well I finally managed to get my hands on a full size of the Inglot gel eyeliner in  black! yay!!

Also - for the girls who are interested, Inglot are doing 2 for 1 pigments at the moment... I picked up a silver and a teal today


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 9, 2009)

I noticed some of my Metal-x shadows are cracked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Must be the heat.
Oh well.. Lucky they are not powdery!


Face
MUFE stuff as usual
Blonde MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Metal-x Gilded Ash e/s (all over lid)
Metal-x Forged Rose e/s (above Gilded Ash)
Pink Opal p/g (highlight & inner corner)
Pearlglide Liner in Wolf
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Dirvish l/l
B-Babe l/s
Live & Dye l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 10, 2009)

This is my first time doing this so here goes!

Eyes
UDPP
Pincurl e/s
Scene e/s
Knight e/s
Alamay liquid eyeliner (a gem I've been using for over 10 years)
Dior Show mascara

Face
MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC20
MAC Bronzer Golden
MSF So Ceylon

Lips
High Tea l/s
Strawberry blonde l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Lips
High Tea l/s
Strawberry blonde l/g_

 
Yay!  we are Strawberry Blonde twins today!

I decided to go with an icy kinda look today...

Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot light silver e/s - highlight
Pixel paint
Inglot silver pigment - lid
Inglot metallic teal pigment - outer lid & crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact Mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat + foundation
MUFE Super Matte loose powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32
Strawberry Blonde l/g

and here's some piccies for ya!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 10, 2009)

^^ very nice!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I still like the plum look on you the best!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_This is my first time doing this so here goes!

Eyes
UDPP
Pincurl e/s
Scene e/s
Knight e/s
Alamay liquid eyeliner (a gem I've been using for over 10 years)
Dior Show mascara

Face
MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC20
MAC Bronzer Golden
MSF So Ceylon

Lips
High Tea l/s
Strawberry blonde l/g_

 
Knight & pincurl.. Is it like Smokey look?


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok... here's today's look. Managed to chuck Redhead MSF on there as well because I went to the MAC counter today for my BBR purchases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Usual stuff
REDHEAD MSF!!! 

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Canvas paint (lid)
White Frost (lid)
Silver Fog (lid)
Spiritualise (outer V + crease)
Shroom (highlight)
Prussian (Outer V and lower lashline)
Reflects Transparent Teal (lower lashline)
Penultimate liner (upper lashline only)
White Inglot pencil (bottom waterline)
Dior Show 

Lips:
VS Beauty Rush (strawberry fizz)

Looks much more subtle in the pics - much brighter green and blue in real life!
1st FOTD - so be kind! lol

WITHOUT FLASH:





WITH FLASH:


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Knight & pincurl.. Is it like Smokey look?_

 
Yeah it's a slightly blue grey smokey look. I think Knight and Scene work really well together for day time cos the matte from scene helps to tone down knights frost enough so I don't look like I'm headed to a club! Pincurl I had to put a bit on but it so nice I think this is one of my faves.

Yes Mrs May we are the Strawberry Blonde twins! I'm trying to be more brave with lip colour and I'm lovin it!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 10, 2009)

Was Petticoat LE? I hear about this all the time... similar to Blonde MSF?


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok - sorry for the double posting. I'm waging war against Photobucket and losing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stupid technology.... *grumble grumble mumble*


*FINALLY got the stupid thing working... see above!*


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Was Petticoat LE? I hear about this all the time... similar to Blonde MSF?_

 
Petticoat was LE, and it was brought back in the Mineralized line as LE in the 6 month rotation for MSFs.


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 10, 2009)

This is such a fun thread!  

Here goes, today I am wearing:

Face:
MUFE HD foundation
MUFE HD powder
Redhead MSF
-and some contouring with the Coastal Scents palette

Eyes:
-Artifact p/p
-Twinks
-100 Strokes
-Embark
-Nylon
-Loreal Telescopic mascara
-Penultimate liner

Lips:
Creme d'Nude l/s
Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Yeah it's a slightly blue grey smokey look. I think Knight and Scene work really well together for day time cos the matte from scene helps to tone down knights frost enough so I don't look like I'm headed to a club! Pincurl I had to put a bit on but it so nice I think this is one of my faves.

Yes Mrs May we are the Strawberry Blonde twins! I'm trying to be more brave with lip colour and I'm lovin it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Kewl!  I want to do blue grey smokey tomorrow!!!

Oh yeah sharkbytes, 100 strokes on top of Artifacts!  Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh yeah sharkbytes, 100 strokes on top of Artifacts! Why didn't I think of that?_

 
Do you _*really*_ want me to answer that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Welcome sharkbytes and rockin26!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Do you *really* want me to answer that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 10, 2009)

Today's look! Whipped out the Soft wave l/g! YAY!

FACE:
Prep+Prime
Select Moisturecover (concealer)
MSF SPF15 (foundation)
Redhead MSF (OMG!!!! AWESOME!)

EYES:
UDPP
Sublime Nature paint (lid - just above crease)
Shroom (highlight)
Gold Mode (lid)
Gold Stroke (crease)
Pinked Mauve (crease)
Reflects Bronze (inner 1/3 lid + 1/3 inner lower lashline)
Dark Obsession (2/3 outer lower lashline and outer V)
White Inglot Pencil (bottom waterline)
Penultimate liner (upper lashline with flick)
Dior Show

LIP:
Soft Wave l/g (I LOVE this!)

** My penultimate liner is starting to give me grief... is anyone else having issues with this?? I have to work hard to get the liquid out and the end result isn't a very *black* black, if you get what I mean. It's more muted. **


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Catsmeow that sounds awesome!

I was in a bit of a rush and took some pics but they came out crap so I won't put them up. I hate the shape of my eyes!! So here we go

*Face*
Studio Fix PP
Bronzer in Golden (I pretty much wear these 2 everyday)

*Eyes*
UDPP
Shroom e/s (highlight & inner corner lid)
Femme Fi e/s (lid and under eye)
Rolled Gold e/s (crease)
Henna e/s (crease & outer V)
Alamay liquid eyeliner - black
Some random white pencil (lower waterline)
Dior Show

*Lips*
Naked Frost l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 10, 2009)

^^ rockin26 that sounds like it's kinda similar colours to what I'm wearing today!  Yay!

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Indianwood paintpot - lid
Museum Bronze pigment - lid
Chocolate Brown pigment - crease
Inglot gel liner in dark brown
CG Volume Effect mascara in Brown!! (this is the first time EVER that I have worn brown mascara)

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32
Strawberry Blonde l/g applied lightly


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 10, 2009)

Rockin26 reminded inspired me to use Pincurl & Knight today.. So grey smokey look for me!

Face
MUFE stuff as usual
Blonde MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Nylon e/s (inner corner)
Pincurl e/s (mid lid)
Knight e/s (crease)
Carbon e/s (v)
Scant e/s - silver from smokey palette (highlight)
Blacktrack
Pearlglide liner in Wolf (lower lash line)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Dirvish l/l
Angel l/s
Identity d/g - well, not exactly d/g, but it is just like Baby Sparks with gold pearls


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ 
I was in a bit of a rush and took some pics but they came out crap so I won't put them up._

 
Hey Rockin26 - I'm sure they look fab-o, you should put them up!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey Rockin26 - I'm sure they look fab-o, you should put them up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I left my camera at hom and just tried to take a pic with my work one but when I went to up load it, it said the file was invalid??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Rockin26 reminded inspired me to use Pincurl & Knight today.. So grey smokey look for me!
_

 
How nice do they go together? Hmm carbon eh? I'll have to give that a go!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_How nice do they go together? Hmm carbon eh? I'll have to give that a go!_

 
I always wanted to buy Vex e/s, but heard it is really similar to Pincurl, so I bought Pincurl instead. They are so pretty!!  Also I could dress up and & down with that colour combo, by adding Carbon..  I don't really like using Carbon though, it is scary!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I always wanted to buy Vex e/s, but heard it is really similar to Pincurl, so I bought Pincurl instead. They are so pretty!! Also I could dress up and & down with that colour combo, by adding Carbon.. I don't really like using Carbon though, it is scary! _

 
It's so funny you mention that, I've already got Vex and when I was using Pincurl yesterday I swatched them together to see the difference and found Vex to have more of a gold shine and Pincurl was more silvery grey. I'll try to swatch them together tonight and post if up so you can see.

Carbon is scary! If I'm not super careful with it I look like a deranged panda with bad makeup!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 11, 2009)

OK - I think my camera is not picking up ANY colour. Yesterday, spiritualize and prussian looked muted grey in pics, but IRL it was pretty bright. For today's look in the pic below you can't even tell I have Pinked Mauve on... not to mention my skin is all "shiny".
ugh - *throws camera against wall*

Sublime Nature, Shroom, Gold Mode, Gold Stroke, Pinked Mauve, Reflects Bronze, Dark Obsession:









PS - I think I need to do something about my hairy mclary eyebrows. lol


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ooooooohhhhhh Preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeety!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 11, 2009)

CatsMeow, you've just reminded me that I actually took photos this morning lol...

Here your girls go... I also forgot to mention in my post today that I used Teddy to line my lower waterline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 



And yeah... I need to get my fringe cut lol...


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh yeah sharkbytes, 100 strokes on top of Artifacts! Why didn't I think of that?_

 
Oh try it! It really brings out the reddish tones of both Twinks and 100 Strokes, and gives a really gorgeous shade!  I used both on the lid, and my tip for that is to be sure and do the crease color (in this case, Embark) first...I tried it both ways, and this makes blending like 1000x easier.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_CatsMeow, you've just reminded me that I actually took photos this morning lol...

Here your girls go... I also forgot to mention in my post today that I used Teddy to line my lower waterline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 



And yeah... I need to get my fringe cut lol..._

 
I love you're fringe, my hair is really thin so I can't have a full fringe like that.

How did you go with the brown eyeliner and mascara? I've always used black too and haven't tried the browns cos I didn't know if it would have the impact I like.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ 


 


_

 
Red is your colour, Jenny!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 11, 2009)

Speaking of hairy mclary unruly eyebrows; does anyone have an eyepencil/gel that they recommend? 

My problem is that I have unnaturally black hair.. and naturally brown eyebrows. heheh. If I'm sparse with dark eye pencil it looks ok (i know, it's a faux pas to go darker than natural colour), but if i match, it sometimes looks weird with my black goth-o hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the pics above I've just used a lancome dark brown eye pencil _very _lightly. I think I need some sort of gel to keep those pesky hairs in place tho!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I love you're fringe, my hair is really thin so I can't have a full fringe like that.

How did you go with the brown eyeliner and mascara? I've always used black too and haven't tried the browns cos I didn't know if it would have the impact I like._

 
I actually use brown eyeliner quite often now, and I didnt see too much of a difference with the brown mascara - it just looked a little bit more soft and not quite as much definition.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Red is your colour, Jenny!_

 
Thanks hun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Speaking of hairy mclary unruly eyebrows; does anyone have an eyepencil/gel that they recommend? 

My problem is that I have unnaturally black hair.. and naturally brown eyebrows. heheh. If I'm sparse with dark eye pencil it looks ok (i know, it's a faux pas to go darker than natural colour), but if i match, it sometimes looks weird with my black goth-o hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the pics above I've just used a lancome dark brown eye pencil very lightly. I think I need some sort of gel to keep those pesky hairs in place tho!_

 
I havent tried the mac brow gel, but I do use the eyebrow shaders that they have (the powders in the slide compact).  The one I use is Maple/Soft Charcoal (even though I dont state it in my FOTD's), then I just spray a little bit of hairspray onto my finger and use that little bit of hairspray to keep them in place.  I figure it's cheap and it works, so hey - why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've found that the 266SE is good to use for brow shading.  I think that's about all it's good for


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 11, 2009)

I just posted this somehwere else but I'll put it here too! Today was so rainy and cool I just had to pull out the cool soft pinks and silvers - I CANT WAIT for Winter...LOL...I want to use ALL my winter colours... hehe

Soft and Sweet Smokey today ~

Eyes ~
UDPP
Pinkling (Chromezone 2) for base colour
Wintersky inner corner, inner lid & inner lower lashline
Gentle Fume middle lid and outer lid
Silver (frost) pigment outer V, crease & outer lower lashline
Pink Opal pigment highlight to brow
Lancome mascara

Cheeks ~
Emote to contour
Stark Naked to highlight

Lips ~
Cali Dreamin
Pink Treat liner


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_It's so funny you mention that, I've already got Vex and when I was using Pincurl yesterday I swatched them together to see the difference and found Vex to have more of a gold shine and Pincurl was more silvery grey. I'll try to swatch them together tonight and post if up so you can see.

Carbon is scary! If I'm not super careful with it I look like a deranged panda with bad makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Grrr.. Vex better be the same as Pincurl!!  Doesn't matter.. I love all the duochromes, so I probably end up getting that one.   

Yeah, Carbon and #226 were very scary!  MAC should have made #226 in white hair, so I could see how much I was putting on the brush lol


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey chickies!

Prior to wiping off yesterday's eye makeup last night I decided to play with some colours (on top of yesterday's look) as I was determined for the colour to show up more in pics. I added more pinked mauve, more shroom, a blacktrack f/line flick with Aqualine LLL on top for good measure.













I've decided to go all smokey for today's look... given the milder weather! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please disregard the fallout under my eyes - I had to run out the door this morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
Select Moisturecover (concealer)
MSF SPF15 (foundation)
Stark Naked (blush)
Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Blackground pp (lid)
Shroom (highlight)
Ambience (highlight)
Holiday 2008 Smokey Eye Silver *dunno what it's called*(lid + over crease)
Bell Bottom Blue (crease)
Steel Blue (lid)
Silver fog piggy (inner 1/3 lid)
Inglot white pencil (bottom waterline)
Blacktrack f/line (smudged upper lashline and bottom outer 1/3 lashline)
Dior Show 

LIPS:
Softwave l/g (went really well actually)


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 11, 2009)

^^YAY! More smokey silvers for cool weather! YAY for cool weather!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok Sambibabe here are the swatches from Vex & Pincurl. Sorry if they're not that easy to see but my camera is rubbish! The top one is Vex and the bottom is Pincurl, I can see the difference but if you had one you could do without the other.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 11, 2009)

A subtle khaki look for me today ~

Face
MUFE stuff as usual
Don't be shy blush
Petticoat MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Flip e/s (inner corner)
Henna e/s (mid lid)
Print e/s (crease)
Frozen White p/g (highlight)
Richground f/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Gingerroot l/l
Blow dry l/s
Red Devil l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ok Sambibabe here are the swatches from Vex & Pincurl. Sorry if they're not that easy to see but my camera is rubbish! The top one is Vex and the bottom is Pincurl, I can see the difference but if you had one you could do without the other._

 
Can't see the picture yet, but thank you rockin26!

Edited to say I saw the pic and I can see the difference!  Damn *adding Vex to the list*


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ok Sambibabe here are the swatches from Vex & Pincurl. Sorry if they're not that easy to see but my camera is rubbish! The top one is Vex and the bottom is Pincurl, I can see the difference but if you had one you could do without the other._

 
Vex looks like it has almost a green tinge to it, and Pincurl a pinky tone...
Hmm.., given that swatch, I reckon they look heaps different. (Sorry Samibabe! lol)


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmmm Vex looks like paler Henna..  I swatched it at the store, but now I can't remember, because I usually swatch many many shadows at once.

Temptalia got a look today using Her Glitz Glitter liner.  Grrr.. Looks like I'll be getting that one at the VIP night.  Hope it is not too expensive here, since it doesn't come with special HK packaging.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Temptalia got a look today using Her Glitz Glitter liner. Grrr.. Looks like I'll be getting that one at the VIP night. Hope it is not too expensive here, since it doesn't come with special HK packaging._

 
Me too! I'm planning on getting Her Glitz and Glitterpuss, but that's it from the HK collection. Maybe I should've RSVP'd to the launch...


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 11, 2009)

Yay for the glitterliners!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Since I bought Brunette MSF and Marquise'd yesterday I decided to do a look with them today... 

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Mangomix shadestick (lid) - OMG I now need to collect all of these!
Melon pigment (lid)
Copperbeam pigment (crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Brunette MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Marquise'd l/s

and here's some pics for ya


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 11, 2009)

Poooha, Brunette is dark!  Is it darker than So Ceylon?


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm getting into putting up my picks for the day! Today I opted for something warm cos it's so darn cold maybe I could fool myself into it being summer again!

*Face*
Same old stuff
Studio Fix PP
Bronzer - Golden
Sheertone blush in Springsheen

*Eyes*
UDPP
Femme Fi (lid)
Star Violet (crease & outer V)
Tancentric (crease and upper inner eye)
Vex - sorry sami!! (highlight)
Random white pencil again (waterline)
Alamay liquid eyeliner
Mabeline Lash Extension mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s
Nymphette l/g

And I'm getting braver and throwing up some pics!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 11, 2009)

You all have LOOOONG lashes - piss me off!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 11, 2009)

I reckon Brunette is about the same darkness as So Ceylon but I think it's more pigmented... I had to be really careful!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_and here's some pics for ya



 

 

_

 
Your so damn photogenic, Jenny!
Brunette MSF looks great on you! Suits your hair, top stuff!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 11, 2009)

^^^^^^^


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I reckon Brunette is about the same darkness as So Ceylon but I think it's more pigmented... I had to be really careful!_

 
Lucky I didn't get Brunette..  I hardly touch So Ceylon!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_And I'm getting braver and throwing up some pics!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Love your blending - looks awesome.
And yes, I have eyelash envy too!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 11, 2009)

Go the 217, I couldn't function without that brush!

I didn't really think my eyelashes were that long? But then I've not really ever compared?


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 11, 2009)

*Rockin26 - *I'd say they're long! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've always hated my eyelashes - my brothers both have long 'bambi' ones, such a waste. Somehow I got the eyelash gene dregs... heheh. Anyhoo, enough of my whinging...

217 rocks. I always use it around the brow bone. I used the 226 for the first time today around the crease area - I really really liked it. I think I'm prone to overpacking e/s with the 214 - still getting used to it, but I like it! I'm glad I bought both BBR brushes.

*MrsMay*  - Used the LE266 (el crappo brush) for my brows today and I was actually happy with the result. Found an old lancome brow shadow duo pallet and it goes with my lancome pencil (can't believe I forgot I had it).


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_And I'm getting braver and throwing up some pics!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Your so damn photogenic, Jenny!
Brunette MSF looks great on you! Suits your hair, top stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hun!  I'm not actually photogenic, it's only when I'm taking photos of myself that I look half decent!  the new camera has a bit to do with it as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





^^^^^^^_

 
Thanks hun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_*Rockin26 - *I'd say they're long! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've always hated my eyelashes - my brothers both have long 'bambi' ones, such a waste. Somehow I got the eyelash gene dregs... heheh. Anyhoo, enough of my whinging...

217 rocks. I always use it around the brow bone. I used the 226 for the first time today around the crease area - I really really liked it. I think I'm prone to overpacking e/s with the 214 - still getting used to it, but I like it! I'm glad I bought both BBR brushes.

*MrsMay* - Used the LE266 (el crappo brush) for my brows today and I was actually happy with the result. Found an old lancome brow shadow duo pallet and it goes with my lancome pencil (can't believe I forgot I had it)._

 
Ali - quit complaining - you have that fantastic bone structure!!

lol yeah - the only thing I use my 266SE for is brows...


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_




Ali - quit complaining - you have that fantastic bone structure!!

lol yeah - the only thing I use my 266SE for is brows..._

 
Rah.. you're just being nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Whoops! yeah I meant SE 266... not LE 266! lol. Methinks no one would care if it were limited edition!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 11, 2009)

Jenny you're making me think twice about Brunette MSF. Do you think it's a tad dark? I prefer pinky/peachy cheeks so I'm thinking it might look weird on me. Decisions decisions! I should go in store and get one of the MUA's to try it on me.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Jenny you're making me think twice about Brunette MSF. Do you think it's a tad dark? I prefer pinky/peachy cheeks so I'm thinking it might look weird on me. Decisions decisions! I should go in store and get one of the MUA's to try it on me._

 
I think definately go into the store and try it...

I still think Redhead is better on me than Brunette but I still like Brunette if you know what I mean?

Brunette _is_ dark and I had to use a _very_ light hand with this, so depends on whether you want to be that careful?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah I'm kind of slack hehe. I understand that you like both though! I don't want the MUA's to think I'm a freak if I return it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going up to the shops now so I'll ask them to apply it on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3 Hope you're all having productive days!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Are you back home simplyenchantin?

Peachy Pink would definitely be Blonde


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2009)

CatsMeow said:


> 217 rocks. I always use it around the brow bone. I used the 226 for the first time today around the crease area - I really really liked it. I think I'm prone to overpacking e/s with the 214 - still getting used to it, but I like it! I'm glad I bought both BBR brushes.
> 
> 
> 
> > I was checking out the 226 and didn't get it because I'm getting my brush roll for school on Saturday so thought I'd see what cool goodies that has but now I'm nervous and want to go back and get it.....


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 12, 2009)

^^ the 226 is already sold out on the mac AU website, as of yesterday.  If you want it, I would hurry!  Sorry to be an enabler...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

#226 is sold out in US too..  For me, it is a bit of bleh over #217, but I am going to make it work!  

Inglot in Chadstone finally has black gel liner in stock.. Now it is matter of getting my fat butt over there! Grrrr..  Wish I could try all three gel liners - Coastal Scents/MUFE Aqua liner/Inglot - before deciding which one I love the most.  I'd really hate to get all three lol


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wish I could try all three gel liners - Coastal Scents/MUFE Aqua liner/Inglot - before deciding which one I love the most. I'd really hate to get all three lol_

 
Sure you would hehehehehe.

With all this Inglot talk about gel liners I'm going to have to take myself over to them and get some of this stuff. I feel it is my duty as a true make up addict


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would ring up Highpoint store first.  I just rang the Chadstone store, just in case..  They sold out black gel liners again!  I was told I could get one today (hence no need to put one on hold), because they would get a new shipment - NOT!  I am not happy!


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_#226 is sold out in US too.. For me, it is a bit of bleh over #217, but I am going to make it work! 

Inglot in Chadstone finally has black gel liner in stock.. Now it is matter of getting my fat butt over there! Grrrr.. Wish I could try all three gel liners - Coastal Scents/MUFE Aqua liner/Inglot - before deciding which one I love the most. I'd really hate to get all three lol_

 
I have a couple of the Coastal Scents liners and really, I'm not that pleased. I ordered the dark blue and the lavender and at first I thought they had given me black! It's definately not the blue that you see in pictures and when you apply it, its very sheer. I have to go over it a good couple of times to get a nice opaque line and by then, things look messy :S 

So if you want cheap, I would go with them, but choose your colours wisely!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh goodie!  Thanks for that darkorchid!  I was waiting for CS Friday sale to get the lavender one (for shadow base) & true black..  Might just pass them and try other products!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 12, 2009)

^^ ooh thanks for the info about those liners!

Just a note about the Inglot ones, I know I have been raving about them, but it seems that the full size black one is a teensy little bit of a different texture than the brown, purple and teal ones - seems just a tiniest bit dryer?  It could just be the one I got as the sample I had was perfectly creamy.  Dont get me wrong, it's still creamier than blacktrack, but not *quite* as creamy as the brown or purple ones.

That is fine with me really, as I will just put a drop of Duraline on it to make it a bit more liquid and it will be absolutely perfect!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

What is staying powder like with Inglot ones?  A lot of my liners come off, when I curl my lashes..  I heard MUFE aqualiners smudge a bit..


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 12, 2009)

they dont move until I take them off at night with makeup remover (around 11pm/midnight).  They even lasted through my crying session the other week


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_they dont move until I take them off at night with makeup remover (around 11pm/midnight). They even lasted through my crying session the other week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwww.. 




Grrr.. I was really determined to go and get the gel liner tonight! I want to 'buy' something lol..


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

I decided to drive all the way down to Frankston tonight to grab the gel liner (told you I was determined lol). This better be worth it. If I do end up hating it, I *won't* blame MrsMay for enabling it


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 12, 2009)

Heheh - I would. (Just joshing, Jenny)

Does the brown inglot gel liner look weird with black mascara?? Even if smudged?


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I decided to drive all the way down to Frankston tonight to grab the gel liner (told you I was determined lol). This better be worth it. If I do end up hating it, I *won't* blame MrsMay for enabling it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Heheh - I would. (Just joshing, Jenny)

Does the brown inglot gel liner look weird with black mascara?? Even if smudged?_

 





 to the both of you!!

I dont think the brown liner looks weird with black mascara, especially as my hair is so dark...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

I am back!!!!!! OMG, I found my HG powder at Inglot!  They released a new translucent powder today and all my pores disappeared, without looking cakey.  SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 12, 2009)

Congrats sambi!! Ahh isn't it a good feeling when it just works? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah, when is Inglot gonna get a real site up that I can perve on and shop at. I really want to check out the range but am nowhere near a store!


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 12, 2009)

On the topic of Inglot anyone tried the falsh lashes. Some of them look awesome... sparkley, fluros etc. My nearest is westlakes if anyone reccomends them im def gonna pick some up next time im there


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Congrats sambi!! Ahh isn't it a good feeling when it just works? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah, when is Inglot gonna get a real site up that I can perve on and shop at. I really want to check out the range but am nowhere near a store!_

 
Yeah!  And I thought I was really happy with HD and Blot powder! lol..  I am really unhappy with my 'mars surface' pores and this powder helps to conceal them - yay!!

I saw those lashes too!!  I should have bought some.. Then my lashes end up looking  like MrsMay, CatsMeow & Rockin26


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am back!!!!!! OMG, I found my HG powder at Inglot! They released a new translucent powder today and all my pores disappeared, without looking cakey. SHIT!!!!!!_

 
hahaha I told you that you would love Inglot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_On the topic of Inglot anyone tried the falsh lashes. Some of them look awesome... sparkley, fluros etc. My nearest is westlakes if anyone reccomends them im def gonna pick some up next time im there_

 
You're in the western suburbs???  yay!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm located at Beverley but about to move into my parents place for 6 months at Grange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And as Grange is less than 5 mins drive from West Lakes, I dare say I may visit the west lakes Inglot store regularly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah! And I thought I was really happy with HD and Blot powder! lol.. I am really unhappy with my 'mars surface' pores and this powder helps to conceal them - yay!!

I saw those lashes too!! I should have bought some.. Then my lashes end up looking like MrsMay, CatsMeow & Rockin26
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dont tell me that it's better than HD Powder!!  mmm... maybe I should play around with the false lashes that I have then you'll all be screwed lol...


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm just happy I got lumped in the 'long lash' group. lol


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I'm just happy I got lumped in the 'long lash' group. lol_


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

Don't think falsies would make ANY difference to you, MrsMay, since your lashes already look like falsies!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Yeah, better than HD powder! Better coverage, less chalky and dirt cheap $35!! lol

You do have long lashes Catsmeow!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 12, 2009)

I didn't get to try Brunette in store coz we were in a rush! I'm still in Sydney Nat, I'll be back Sunday night hehe. I might go try it tomorrow. And Blonde  MSF. I hope I hate it 

Also Jenny, RE: inglot liners - my teal one I forget the number.. it feels WAY harder than nearly all my fluidlines. Is that weird? It's kind of like the Blue Peep fluid line I got (from a specktra sale) - it's been used and its kind of cracked/coming off from the sides and a bit dried up but still useable, nothing like my Iris Eyes or Blacktrack though.. they're like cream compared to the Blue Peep and the teal inglot one :/

NAT WHATS THE  NAME OF THE POWDER I WANT IT ALREADY.

Hehe.

I've bought 1 set of falsies from Inglot but my nails are super long and I am too scared to use tweezers to apply them so I couldn't tell you what they're like on.. and I've never tried any other ones so I don't know quality wise. They SEEM fine, I've played around with them a little but since I'm such a blinker.. lol. What I can tell you is that the Inglot glue they try sell you with the lashes is SHIT, don't buy it - stick to the MAC duo adhesive whatever, it actually got sticky on the lash unlike the Inglot one.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 12, 2009)

*Face: *
Fix +
MSF Natural - Deep Dark
Mac Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - Highlight
Brunette MSF - Highlight
Nars Crazed - Blush <3 this so much!
Petticoat

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Nice Vice Paint Pot
Vanilla e/s + Solar White e/s - Highlight
Outspoken Purple Side - Lids
Entremauve - Outer V
Beauty Burst - Crease
Pink Freeze - Inner corners
Fertile - Lower lash line
Feline + Blacktrack + Plushlash
*
Lips:*
Crushed Bougainvillea 
Quick Tease Lipglass


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 12, 2009)

Todays look...

FACE:
Prep+Prime
Select Moisturecover NW20 (concealer)
MSF SPF15 NC20 (foundation)
Redhead MSF *YAY*

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Canvas paint (lid)
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Jardin Aires piggy (highlight)
Copperbeam piggy (lid)
Mega Rich piggy (lid + over crease)
Gold Dusk piggy (inner 1/3 lid)
Inglot white pencil (bottom waterline)
Blacktrack f/line (upper lashline)
Dior Show 

LIPS:
Red She Said l/s (then I realised this was a little too blue toned... so I stuck Softwave l/g over the top. lol)


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 12, 2009)

*Tana2210 -*I'm 5mins from Westlakes myself as I live in Seaton. Woohoo! Go western 'burbs! 

*MrsMay - *act as a disabler and tell me NOT to go into the city today for What a Do! l/s ... lol.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2009)

I was really lazy this morning with my colour pics. My brain decided to sleep in so I just used my Wisteia Trio from DE and a blue that I have from Inglot. I dunno what the number is of the Inglot colour so I took a pic of it. I was in such a rush by the end that I completely forgot to put any colour on my cheeks and looking in the mirror before, I really need some!!!

Oh and I didn't have a clue what colour lippy to use with my eye combo so ladies bring me your wisdom! What colour would go with my eyes today? I was thinking a warm to light pink but to be honest I'm crap with lip colour so I wing it most of the time. Thank goodness I'm going to learn all of this soon!

*Face*
Studio Fix PP
Bronzer - Golden (I don't think I put nearly enough on today, the blue has washed me out a little)
Cheeks - Nothing cos I'm an idiot!

*Eyes*
UDPP
I cannot remember the colour names in Wisteria so bare with me
Baby Blue (all over lid and under eye line)
Silver (crease)
Inglot Blue (Mid lid)
Dark Grey (outer V and slightly into crease)
Alamay liquid eyeliner - black
Mabeline Define a Lash mascara - black
Engraved Black eye kohl (water line)

*Lips*
Lancome Juicy Tubes - Watermelon


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Todays look...

FACE:
Prep+Prime
Select Moisturecover NW20 (concealer)
MSF SPF15 NC20 (foundation)
Redhead MSF *YAY*

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Canvas paint (lid)
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Jardin Aires piggy (highlight)
Copperbeam piggy (lid)
Mega Rich piggy (lid + over crease)
Gold Dusk piggy (inner 1/3 lid)
Inglot white pencil (bottom waterline)
Blacktrack f/line (upper lashline)
Dior Show 

LIPS:
Red She Said l/s (then I realised this was a little too blue toned... so I stuck Softwave l/g over the top. lol)











_

 
Love love love the lippy!! Very natural eyes, it all goes together really well and love the flicks!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 12, 2009)

I tend to keep my lips reasonably subtle when I wear blues... (more nude/beige colours or pale pinks/mauves). If it's more grey/silver then the bolder lip colours work well too (blue toned reds and pinks, etc). I guess it depends whether you want to play up your eyes more than your lips. I tend to focus on eyes more... today is the exception tho!

But that's just me!!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_*Tana2210 -*I'm 5mins from Westlakes myself as I live in Seaton. Woohoo! Go western 'burbs! 

*MrsMay - *act as a disabler and tell me NOT to go into the city today for What a Do! l/s ... lol._

 
Ali... DO NOT go into the city... I'm sure you will be able to find this later.  And you can always give me your empties and I can try to B2M for this at the pro store next month if they still have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GIRLS!!! WHY have you not made me buy a black base before now????? I received my Graphito paint and decided to use it with Pink Pearl pigment and OMFG!!!

Here's today's look:

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Graphito paint - lid & crease
Pink Pearl pigment - lid and crease
Dark Soul pigment - crease
Inglot matte black - outer v
Inglot gel eyeliner in black mixed with Duraline to make it liquid
CG Volume Exact macara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Pleasure Principal d/g

and since I love this so much here are some pics


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 12, 2009)

Very pretty, MrsMay. LUUURVE the eyeliner. Purple suits you!

Aww... It would just be to get What A Do! l/s tho... lol. I'll probably end up buying more if I went *can anyone say "Marquise'd"?* 
Anyhoo... do you reckon BBR will be in the clearance bin soon????

Sorry... had to put these pics up coz I was kinda proud of my hair this morning and the fact that it's long enough to wrap entirely around my head these days! V. Pride and Prejudice. LOL. PS. Loving Redhead MSF!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

My look started out subtle violet, but then I fiddled with gel liner so much, now I look like someone from Egyptian era.  Should have brought a hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
MUFE HD primer in Blue
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE Camouflage palette #2
Inglot Transluscent Loose Powder
Blonde MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Shiseido Hydro Shadow in Violet
Viz a Violet p/g (all over lid)
Word of Mouth MES - plum side (crease)
Dazzleray p/g (highlight)
Inglot gel liner in Black
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Atmospheric l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 12, 2009)

Egyptian is all good! How are you finding the black inglot gel liner? I'm holding out in buying it (at this stage... I change my mind every nanosecond).


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 12, 2009)

Mrs May that purple is super hot!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 12, 2009)

^ It is good!  Yeah, as MrsMay said, it is a bit stiffer than I thought, but I bought Duraline, just in case.  I used Shu curler as usual and it stayed put - yay!!  

Another Pro - it comes with a wide mouth jar, so I could move around #263 easily.  I hate to have a huge dip in the middle!!  Since I have this (matt black), I think I am going to buy Blitz & Glitz f/l.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 12, 2009)

^^ yay!

I really like that it is in a wider jar than the fluidline... makes it so much easier to get at the product!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 12, 2009)

*MrsMay & Samibabe - *see... now you guys have got me confused... (it happens easily on a Friday)

What's the official verdict on Inglot Black Gel Liner v. Blacktrack Fluidline? Coz it appears that not all Inglot gel liners are created equal from what you are saying (ie. Brown is creamier).


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_*MrsMay & Samibabe - *see... now you guys have got me confused... (it happens easily on a Friday)

What's the official verdict on Inglot Black Gel Liner v. Blacktrack Fluidline? Coz it appears that not all Inglot gel liners are created equal from what you are saying (ie. Brown is creamier)._

 
Ali - I still like the Inglot one better than Blacktrack..

Here is where I have compared the two!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/o...ktrack-125867/


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the feel of Fluidline better, but Inglot beats f/l in the staying powder department.. Inglot is cheaper too!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 13, 2009)

Has Inglot got more staying power because it's waterproof perhaps?

*MrsMay -* I looked at your swatch of Inglot gel against Feline and Blacktrack, the difference is incredible.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 13, 2009)

I tried many waterproof liners and they all came off to the curler.  Not Inglot!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 13, 2009)

I still feel like my teal inglot liner is hard and goes on too sheer.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 13, 2009)

^^ Do you have any Fluidline simplyenchantin?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 13, 2009)

Yah.. I noted so in my other long post  I have Iris Eyes, Blue Peep, Blacktrack, Blitz n Glitz and Rich Ground. My Blue Peep is from a specktra sale so I don't know what its original consistency is supposed to be, but I find it a bit dry/cracked.. other than that all my other fluidlines are VERY creamy.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh yeah!  That's what happens when you only get 4 hours of sleep lol.
Sounds like someone sold you a dud f/l lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 13, 2009)

Ah well these things happen  I wanted to try it for the colour, it still does its job it's just a bit dry. Maybe I should mix it with duraline?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 13, 2009)

Good idea!  I bought Delft sample ages ago that dried up too. I should add Duraline to see what it does..  Anyone going for Valentine's PINK look tomorrow?  Damn, wish I had Pink Glitter liner!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!

I had so many make-up related disasters this morning, but it doesn't look too bad now.  Lesson learnt - don't try any new things, when you don't have enough time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face
MUFE HD primer in Blue
MUFE Velvet Mat +
Inglot Transluscent Loose Powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blonde MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Fresco Rose p/p
Pen 'n' Pink e/s (inner corner)
Sushi Flower e/s (all over lid)
Post Haste e/s (crease)
Print e/s (v)
All Girl p/g (mid lid)
Pink Freeze e/s (inner corner highlight)
Benefit Highbeam (browbone highlight)
Inglot Black gel liner
Reflects Very Pink & MUFE Eye Seal (Bight pink glitter liner)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
MUFE pale rose pink l/l
Love Alert d/g


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 13, 2009)

^^ sounds really cute sambibabe..

I haven't planned my make up yet... I'm thinking pink & black smokey eye with nude lip (we're going out tonight)... I


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 13, 2009)

well we were moving stuff today so I was lucky I put any makeup on at all!!

Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment - lash to brow
Tea Time pigment - crease
Black Russian pearlglide
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Matt
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
nothing so far... will prolly be strawberry blonde...

I used my 226 for the first time today and I LOVE it!!! I'm considering getting another one if they're not sold out already...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 13, 2009)

Pink & Black smokey sounds pretty!! Wish I could do nude lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am going out tonight too!  The annoying thing is I have to go to MAC with my eyes looking like they have been punched! Grrr


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Feb 14, 2009)

Eyes: Wet n Wild Eye Expressions creme shadow in Shimmering Nude, MAC Chrome Yellow e/s, MAC Satellite Dreams e/s, MAC Shroom e/s, Avon U02 eye pencil, Rimmel Glam Eyes mascara.
Face: MAC Studio Fix Powder + Foundation N4, MAC Golden bronzing powder, MAC Dame powder blush.

I wish I was in Australia, lol.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_I wish I was in Australia, lol. _

 
Why's that hun?


----------



## Septemba (Feb 14, 2009)

I am so minimal today it's not even worth going there!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 14, 2009)

Me too, Septemba! I wore Wintersky, Nylon, Trax... Lady Bug l/s.. I dont know which blush.. and some loose powder!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 14, 2009)

lol... I still havent put any lip products on and it's almost 6pm...


----------



## Septemba (Feb 14, 2009)

I am wearing Syrup lipstick!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL.. I am wearing..  Bra!  Not like MrsMay's team


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL.. I am wearing.. Bra! Not like MrsMay's team_

 
You're just jealous


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

NOT!!  I prefer my boobs to stay up here, not knee warmers, thank you!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 14, 2009)

Bahahaha


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

Pooh! I'm physically challenged in the chest region 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well $11,375 for permanant inflation.... hmmm I'm just $11,375 off that amount.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_NOT!! I prefer my boobs to stay up here, not knee warmers, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine only go to my waist thank you very much... gotta wait until after I have kids to have the knee warmers


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Pooh! I'm physically challenged in the chest region 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well $11,375 for permanant inflation.... hmmm I'm just $11,375 off that amount._

 
Holy shit are you kidding me??? 11K to get a boob job???


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

Flaunt if ya got em that's what  I say!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Holy shit are you kidding me??? 11K to get a boob job???





_

 
Yes very true, but he's the best in oz and he did my sis and she has the best rack ever!! So natural, not OTT, just awesome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want I want!!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 14, 2009)

You're silly! Just stick some chicken fillets in there.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You're silly! Just stick some chicken fillets in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have but it was super embarrasing when one fell through my dress onto the dance floor once... true story!! Mt friend Fraser picked it up and gave it back to me, I'd had a few drinky poo poos and didn't notice right away....... yes I was all class that night! hehehehe


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Flaunt if ya got em that's what I say!!!_

 
Oh dont worry I do!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You're silly! Just stick some chicken fillets in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
even I occasionally wear padded bras for extra oomph 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I have but it was super embarrasing when one fell through my dress onto the dance floor once... true story!! Mt friend Fraser picked it up and gave it back to me, I'd had a few drinky poo poos and didn't notice right away....... yes I was all class that night! hehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

Okay, I knew I was missing out something, when I decided to have a nap lol.. 

I would love to transfer a bit of my butt to my boobs, if I could please!  I have a plenty to share, if anyone wants..


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^ I hear you can do that, no idea on the cost though. And I think I have enough of my own butt fat to pump into my girls, but thanks for the offer!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine only go to my waist thank you very much... gotta wait until after I have kids to have the knee warmers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 If I ever get to see you in person, I will make sure I will look into your eyes, not your waist!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_^^^ I hear you can do that, no idea on the cost though. And I think I have enough of my own butt fat to pump into my girls, but thanks for the offer!_

 
 Damn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, I need to pump some to under my eyes too!

BTW, I tried BBR Deep Shade today and it was sooo pretty! A bit more blue purple than Contrast (like Naval Blue piggie) and it would look great as blue/grey smokey. Now I have to make up an excuse to visit Doncaster somehow


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 14, 2009)

You're way too addicted Nat. Aren't you meant to be buying furniture?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

^ You sound just like my hubby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is there such thing as 'too addicted' when it comes to shoes/cosmetics/clothes/chocolates?  BTW, already bought everything.. We are moving in a month!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Okay, I knew I was missing out something, when I decided to have a nap lol.. 

I would love to transfer a bit of my butt to my boobs, if I could please!  I have a plenty to share, if anyone wants.._

 
While I would love to transfer some of my belly to my bum and boobs.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot about my belly too!

Face
same as yesterday
Redhead MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Retrospeck e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Club e/s
Museum Bronze p/g
Glitz n Blitz f/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Dirvish l/l
B Babe l/s
Strawberry Blonde l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 15, 2009)

^^You girls are crackin me up >_<

Todays boring Neutral Look:

*Face:*
Mehron Velvet Touch Primer
MSF Natural
Gold Magic Brozing Stick
X-Rocks Blush

*Eyes:*
Rubenesqe Paint Pot - Lids
Beauty Burst + A Little Folie - Crease
Feline Kohl Power
Lash Blast Mascara

*Lips:*
Soft Wave lipglass


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok... I leave this forum for 2 days and the discussion has gone in the direction of breast implants?! lol

*rockin26 -* I'm not 'well represented' in the chest area either, but that's ok. I think i'd have a harder time coping with a foreign object inside me tho! heheh. Just realised that could be interpreted on a totally different level... lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep it natural, I say! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And be HAPPY!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 15, 2009)

hehehehe - yeah, us girls _cannot_ keep a topic on  track lol...

My look today (the last one for a couple of days)

Eyes:
Lily White pigment - highlight
Gracious Me shadestick - lid
All Girl pigment- lid
Gray side of Word of Mouth MES - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Sweetness BPB

Lips:
Pink Treat Cremestick liner
All's Fair l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks to all the rec's I went out yesterday and grabbed myself some black gel eyeliner from Inglot and a couple of their brown eyeshadows. They have them on sale for $10 each because some new fomula is coming out so check em out now if you haven't already. So far I haven't had any complaints with their e/s and I've got about 10 colours.

I don't know how time got away from me this morning but in my frazzled state I didn't note the numbers of the Inglot e/s I used so I won't put down my face today but I will say the gel eyeliner is great! Nice and creamy but dang if you hit the wrong spot you gotta get it off fast! I was rushing so much I flicked one eye and not the other so I'm doing a half faced cleopatara look today, yeah it's hot.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds sexual


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 15, 2009)

I am having a break from Inglot gel liner!  So pigmented, so hard to remove. I use sensitive eye oil remover (the pink one) and my lids were on fire after trying to remove the darn thing for 5 minutes.  I didn't have this problem with the purple one though!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe Duraline might help?

No makeup for me today and I look crap!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 15, 2009)

^^I will let you know how I go getting it off tonight. I find the Loreal De-Maq Ultra Rich make up remover wipes are pretty good. They're not harsh and have gotten all my makeup off with one wipe, even when I've gone all out and put stacks on for a night out.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 15, 2009)

I can't use wipes.. They used to be okay, but now they just sting my face..  Sensitive eye/lip remover does the job.. It is just that the gel liner is so pigmented - I would swipe the remover on and end up as a panda.  I had to use like 3 cotton pads too lol.  Then I use Oil remover for my face and more black stuff came off my eyes!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ 
No makeup for me today and I look crap!_

 
I'm au naturale today as well. zero time this morning for makeup.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't had 'no makeup' day for months and thought I would give a break.  Ahhhh, I so wanted to play with Deep Shade e/s!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 16, 2009)

Is Deep Shade like Contrast? I keep hearing they are _very _similar.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 16, 2009)

Similar but better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have Contrast and it applies on navy/black on me, whereas Deep Shade is more purple/blue.  Here is swatches of Benefit Creaseless shadows, BBR lipsticks and Contrast right next to Deep shade.  I am not sure if you can see the difference in the picture.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 16, 2009)

Sambibabe - I use the MAC cleansing oil to remove my eyemakeup and it works a treat!  I never have any left over....


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Sambibabe - I use the MAC cleansing oil to remove my eyemakeup and it works a treat! I never have any left over...._

 
LOL.. I use it too as well as eye/lip makeup remover.  I wear contacts, so if I just use the oil cleanser, it will end up going inside the contacts and I will have to put up with oily vision for the rest of night lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol that's cute nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So this MAC oil is good? I best go get me some. My make up remover sucks, I always have mascara left on


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 16, 2009)

It is great!  Have been using it everyday since mid last year and I still have half the bottle left!  Won't be B2M the empty bottle anytime soon!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 16, 2009)

^^ I have gone through 2.5 bottles in a year... I also use it to clean off the eyeliner from my eyeliner brush every morning (just half a pump).


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ I have gone through 2.5 bottles in a year._

 




Lucky I read the whole thing.. I mean I've seen your picture and your face is not THAT big


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Sambibabe - I use the MAC cleansing oil to remove my eyemakeup and it works a treat!  I never have any left over...._

 
I use it too and can vouch for it! It's my HG makeup remover. I mainly like it because it does not dry out my skin and does such a good job removing any kind of makeup. I also like that I don't have to pull at my skin with cotton pads, I can just rub it in gently with the pads of my fingers. I keep it in the shower and use it as part of my nightly ritual.

If you want a good inexpensive eye make-up remover Sambibabe, try L'Oreal Dermo-Expertise Gentle Eye Makeup Remover. It's excellent at removing anything from your eyes - even Liquidlast Liners! 

Onto todays look:

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick
Stark Naked 
Blonde MSF

*Eyes:*
Blackground p/p
Persuasive MES - Dark blue side on lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Outspoken MES - Brown side in crease
Vellum - Highlight
Feline
Plushlash

*Lips:*
Cherry Blossom l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_If you want a good inexpensive eye make-up remover Sambibabe, try L'Oreal Dermo-Expertise Gentle Eye Makeup Remover. It's excellent at removing anything from your eyes - even Liquidlast Liners! 
_

 
Nah.. I used that, Lancome, Dior etc and nothing beats MAC lip/eye remover.  BTW, it is not the cleanser..  It is Inglot Black gel liner!  I will try it again with Duraline and see if it is any better.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey gals, I used the Loreal De-Maq Ultra Rich make up remover wipes to get the Inglot gel eyeliner off and no worries, it came off a treat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know what's in these wipes but they're magic! You can get them at K-Mart for $12 and there's 40 in a pack. It so easy especially when I really can't be bothered taking off my makeup before bed it only takes me 30 seconds! Love em and highly recommend


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 16, 2009)

In today's look I'm trying out the Blonde MSF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Colour doesn't show up that much in the pics tho, but I'm happy with the end result!

FACE:
Prep+Prime
Select Moisturecover NW20 (concealer)
MSF SPF15 NC20 (foundation)
Light MSF (powder)
Blonde MSF (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Sublime Nature paint (lid)
Scant e/s (highlight)
Retrospeck e/s (highlight)
Gold Dusk piggy (inner v + bit on brow bone)
Prussian e/s (lid)
Ambience e/s (crease)
Silver Fog piggy (lid - brow bone)
Inglot white pencil (bottom waterline)
Blacktrack f/line (think upper lashline flick)
Dior Show 

LIPS:
Softwave l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 16, 2009)

Morning!  Blue/grey look for me today~

Face
MUFE HD primer blue
MUFE Velvet Mat +
Select Moisture Concealer
Inglot Transluscent Loose Powder
Blonde MSF

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Greenstroke p/p
Pincurl e/s (all over lid)
Deep Shade e/s (crease)
Gorgeous e/s - silver one from smokey palette (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Gingeroot l/l
What a Do l/s
Splendid l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 16, 2009)

It must be Blonde MSF day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything that could go wrong did this morning! I'm still new to the Inglot gel eyeliner and I'm using one of my new Gorgeous brushes (#12) and I kept hitting the mirror with it cos it's heaps longer than what I'm used to and when that stuff dries it's so hard to fix! So my eyeliner looks like it was put on by Mr Squiggle today. Then to top it off I put my thumb right in the eyeliner pot, I still have black under my nail that I cannot get out so I was 10 minutes late for work.


*Face*
Clinique all about eyes concealer
Studio Fix Pressed Powder
Bronzing Powder - Golden
Blonde MSF

*Eyes*
UDPP
Pincurl - all over lid
Scene - crease
Fineshine - crease
Knight - outer v
Inglot black gel eyeliner
Dior Show

*Lips*
Subculture l/l
High tea l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ 
Everything that could go wrong did this morning! I'm still new to the Inglot gel eyeliner and I'm using one of my new Gorgeous brushes (#12) and I kept hitting the mirror with it cos it's heaps longer than what I'm used to and when that stuff dries it's so hard to fix! So my eyeliner looks like it was put on by Mr Squiggle today. Then to top it off I put my thumb right in the eyeliner pot, I still have black under my nail that I cannot get out so I was 10 minutes late for work._

 
 Yeah, I too had Inglot gel liner episode.. That's when I had the egyptian eye and I had to go to MAC like that grrrr..


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah, I too had Inglot gel liner episode.. That's when I had the egyptian eye and I had to go to MAC like that grrrr.._

 
What a bugger! Tonight is my first day at  my course and I'll only have really short amount of time at home to get ready, have a quick bite and fix this mess. I can't go to AOM looking like this


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

Wooooo.. Hope you have fun!  Hope you be the one with the most gorgeous makeup, too!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 17, 2009)

Good luck with the first lesson, Rockin26! I'm so jealous. I have to wait until July to do my course.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 17, 2009)

Bright blue today!

*Face:*
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
MSF Natural - Dark
*
Eyes:*
Rollickin p/p
Submarine e/s - Lids
Stormwatch e/s - Crease
Brill e/s - Inner corners
Blue Flame - Crease
Beauty Burst - to blend
Solar White - Highlight

*Cheeks:*
Gleeful
Fashion Frenzy 
Petticoat

*Lips:*
Buoy o Buoy lipstick
Sugar Trance lipglass


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 17, 2009)

OOooh Pretty!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm experimenting with Blackground paint *POT* and Helium piggy today - was suprised at how purple the colour had become. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have trouble working out what colour to use to blend in with background around the crease area. I have trouble getting a soft transition from the black to the lighter highlight colours. Any tips??
I used a silver, then wasn't too happy with that coz it goes a blue-ish tinge so I blended in the Violet piggy over the top. 

What does everyone use to blend Blackground when it's just on the lid??

FACE:
Prep+Prime
Select Moisturecover NW20 (concealer)
MSF SPF15 NC20 (foundation)
Light MSF (powder)
Blonde MSF (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Blackground paint *POT* (lid)
Helium piggy (lid + bit on brow bone)
Quick Frost piggy (inner 1/3 lid + bit on brow bone)
Retrospeck e/s (highlight)
Scant e/s (crease - blend in blackground a bit)
Violet piggie (crease)
Reflects Transparent Teal (inner V)
Inglot white pencil (bottom waterline)
Blacktrack f/line (upper lashline flick)
Dior Show 

LIPS:
All's Fair l/s

Much more bright pinky/purply IRL. Everything turns out grey on my camera.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

^^Very pretty!  I normally use the highlight colour (or whatever colour falls in between highlight & crease colour) to blend out Blackground. I think you did a great job!

Orange/coppery look today using my favorite eyeshadows - Goldmine & Amber lights.

Face
Same as yesterday
NARS Orgasm
Petticoat MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Rubenesque p/p
Goldmine e/s (inner corner)
Amber lights e/s (mid lid)
Mythology e/s (crease)
Blitz n Glitz f/l (upper lash)
MUFE Aqua liner in Bronze (on top of f/l)
MUFE Star powder #947 - pale mauve (lower lash)

Lips
Dervish l/l
Crosswires l/s
Pink Grapefruit l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ That looks really cool! I haven't got Blackground paint, is it Inglot or MAC? I couldnt tell from prev posts. When I've been moving a darker colour into something lighter I've tended to go to a neutral shade first like Wedge with a 217 or 224 and then used my crease colour over that, it blends well and puts a more skin tone between the 2 colours, dunno if it works for anyone else but it's helped me.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds pretty, Natalie


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

How did you go last night rockin26?  I think CatsMeow meant Blackground Paint Pot..   No make up today simplyenchantin?


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How did you go last night rockin26? I think CatsMeow meant Blackground Paint Pot.. No make up today simplyenchantin?_

 
It was great last night! I'm back again tonight and it's pretty much theory until Sunday but I'm still loving it! the girls in my class all seem so cool and I can't wait to get hands on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might have to get me some of this Blackground...... looks hot!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 17, 2009)

Yup - blackground paint POT. heheh. 

I blame it being an early morning start... I should never post so early in the morning. Brain doesn't function. 

I'll try the neutral colour to blend the pp around the crease area, prior to applying crease colour. 

*Samibabe - *I don't happen to have terrible luck blending the highlight colour into the pp. And the times it's worked, I've felt like i've been blending for over 15mins straight with it. I think it's because Blackground is such a dark pp. With lighter pp's (like BareStudy) it's all good blending with the highlight. It's like I need a colour inbetween the highlight and crease before I apply my actual crease colour (if that makes sense).


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Orange/coppery look today using my favorite eyeshadows - Goldmine & Amber lights._

 
I love Amber Lights - so pretty! Sounds v. nice!

Hey speaking of PPs - what brush do you guys use to apply them? I think I need to get a synthetic one... because i'm using 213 and it's driving me nuts (cleaning-wise). Does anyone use the 212 flat definer?


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 17, 2009)

^^For PP's I find it really works to use a 217...it blends out the color so you don't crease and leaves just the right amount of color for the base


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 17, 2009)

I usually use my index finger with a pp and feather up or if I really want to pack it on I've used the 242.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 17, 2009)

I only have one #217 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so I use my finger to apply Blackground. I also feather it up towards the brow area, so I haven't had any problem blending it out with the highlight colour so far..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My favorite MUA uses #217 to apply p/p by the way.  

I am going to use this combo- Goldmine + Amber Lights + _____  all week and figure out which one I like the most lol.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought the 217 would be way too fluffy to apply paint pot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmmm.. I only have one 217 too, so its reserved for blending highight e/s and piggies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unless you mean you use your finger to put it on first and then feather with the 217?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I thought the 217 would be way too fluffy to apply paint pot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmmm.. I only have one 217 too, so its reserved for blending highight e/s and piggies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I think it is quite controllable with #217..  I use flat fluffy brush for highlight!  Whatever it is called from Napoleon Perdis, which is a bit like #252.  And #239 to apply piggies?  Wow, everyone has different way to use their brushes.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

I wasn't wearing make up before, Nat, but you inspired me!

Face:

Usual stuff
BB Shimmerbrick - Rose

Eyes:

Barestudy p/p
Flip e/s
Cosmic e/s
Frenchcuff e/s
Nylon e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Icescape l/g

As for paint pots I used to use the MAC concealer brush but I felt it was too flimsy so I now use the Inglot concealer brush (pictured below with the blending brush I promised to paste in whichever thread, I forget haha).

I never considered using the 217, like CatsMeow I think it's a bit too fluffy!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 18, 2009)

Smokey Eyes today >_<

*Face:*
Mehron Velvet Primer + MAC Prep + Prime Face Protect
MSF Natural - Dark
Studio Lights Concealer
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Blacktrack Fluidline - Lids
Studio Fix Concealer - Under brows
Femme-Fi + Flip e/s - Highlight
Beauty Burst - Crease
Carbon - Lids
Interview MES - Brown side in the crease
Max Factor Masterpiece Max Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick
Trace Gold - Highlight
Format Blush
Co Ceylon MSF
*
Lips:*
Buoy o  Buoy lipstick
Soft Wave l/g

I got Deep Shade today!! I can't wait to do a look with it tomorrow


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

Hot stuff, spectrolite


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

Yay simplyenchantin!!  You have French Cuff, too!

Yay spectrolite!!  You got Deep Shade!  It is so pretty.  I bought Shale e/s to pair it with Knight e/s and somehow damn MUA gave me Satin Taupe, not Shale!  Grrrr..  I always check my bag, but not that time, and of course it has to happen that way.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

Is Shale that purply grey colour? If so I love it !


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ Yeah it is!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 18, 2009)

^^Is Shale anything like Illegal Cargo from Naughty Nauticals?? They kind of look similar from pictures. Deep Shade is so gorgeous! I'm going to use it with Vellum and Pincurl with a bit of Carbon or Meet the Fleet


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

I think Shale has a bit more grey and plum in it than Illegal Cargo? 

Sounds cool spectrolite!  Don't know why people say Deep Shade is the same as Contrast..


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have Contrast and I'm not terribly impressed with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont have Deep Shade though so I cant do a comparison either, I kind of went *pass* on the whole BBR - I liked Chill much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today was a coppery day! Must be the season for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe

Style It Up with Baby Sparks on top
Flurry Blush
Spice Chocolate Quad - all colours, plus Your Ladyship and Maroon pigments
Lancome mascara

Felt all earthy and warm today


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 18, 2009)

*Samibabe - *you've inspired me to play with Amber Lights today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
Select Moisturecover NW20 (concealer)
MSF SPF15 NC20 (foundation)
Redhead MSF (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
White frost (lid)
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Gold Dusk piggy (middle 3rd lid up to brow bone)
Melon piggy (outer 3rd lid + crease)
Amber Lights e/s (crease + outer V)
Quick Frost piggy (inner V - up to highlight)
Inglot white pencil (bottom waterline)
Blacktrack f/line (upper lashline flick)
Dior Show 

LIPS:
What a Do! l/s


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

That's gorgeous ^^^


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

Gorgeous, CatsMeow!! The way you do your eyes is so pretty and flattering, it really makes your eyes pop, the combo of the brown eyes with the blacktrack and light on the lower lashes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lazy today...

Face

Stila TM
Well Dressed blush
Petticoat MSF

Eyes/Brows

Shu brow pencil in Seal Brown
Wash of Shroom
Tightlined with Clinique liquid liner (this is so crap)
Hypnose

Lips

Hue


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hot stuff Catsmeow! I really have to get myself some piggies, you've officially inspired me!

I decided to pay homage to Club today in light of it's up coming re promote in SS. I think it's an often overlooked e/s but it is really lovely

*Face* 
Same as usual
Studio Fix pressed powder
Clinique all about eyes concealer
Bronzer - Golden
MSF So Ceyon - contour
MSF Blonde - Blush

*Eyes*
UDPP
Femme Fi - lid
Inglot 254 e/s - lid & above crease
Henna - outer v & crease
Club - outer v & crease
Clinique buttermilk e/s - highlight
Inglot black gel eyeliner (I really have to keep practising with this!)
Random white pencil - waterline
Dior Show

*Lips*
High Tea l/s (this is pretty much all I wear)
Strawberry blonde l/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

Pictures Rockin!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

That looks fantastic CatsMeow!!  Coppery eyes go perfect with What a do lippy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rockin26, I don't think Club e/s is an overlooked eyeshadow.. Everywhere I go, Club e/s is mentioned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was going to buy Antiqued e/s this weekend and hello, it was already sitting in my palette.  Doh, when did I buy that?

Face
Same as yesterday
Redhead MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Rubenesque p/p
Goldmine e/s (inner corner)
Amber lights e/s (mid lid)
Antiqued e/s (crease)
Ricepaper e/s (highlight)
Teddy kohl liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Viva Glam V l/g
Beaux l/g

All my lipsticks are back in the fridge and I couldn't be bothered getting one out.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 18, 2009)

I must have missed the posts you saw Sami, I love Club myself but I forget to use it allot.

Ok so attached are a couple of pics, sorry the colour doesn't come up very much, I had to duck into the loos with the camera and the lighting is awful in there! People were giving me odd looks for taking a camera into a toilet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please ignore the retarded eyeliner, I'm still getting used to the gel and super long brush that I still continue to hit the mirror with when I'm applying. Oh and ignore my yukky pimple, I did have concealer on that but then I ate a potato cake and got grease on my face and wiped it off.... I'm a friggin mess today!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ Oops, rockin, forgot you don't read the general chat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh stop it rockin!  I think you look great!  If Inglot gel liner turned out like that, I would use it everyday.  I need to add Duraline to make it more fluid, but can't be bothered ATM lol..   Strawberry Blonde looks great on you!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks chicken! I think cos I'm so used to the liquid eyeliner and how it comes out I'm still not 100% with the gel, I might just try a smaller brush.

I really should read the general chat shouldn't I? Ok I'll make time to check it out and get edu-mac-ated.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

I stopped reading the general chat section, only because I want to stop looking at the upcoming collections lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I know what you are talking about.. I am so used to Blacktrack and other liners too, and when I am in hurry, I wanna reach for the stuff that I am comfortable with lol


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

Rockin, I can't fault your liner at all! It looks perfect to me, I wish I could get such a great line! And your lips look beautiful and glossy


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Thanks chicken! I think cos I'm so used to the liquid eyeliner and how it comes out I'm still not 100% with the gel, I might just try a smaller brush._

 
I use the Inglot bent eyeliner brush - works a treat! i find it so much easier because the bend goes over the eyelashes. I think it was only $17 or something from memory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw - Henna looks great on you! I've never heard of Club before - I think I need to see a swatch people! heheh

Thanks for all the positive comments ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Samibabe - *I totally agree re What a Do! l/s with copper tones, it goes rather well. In contrast, I think all the silvers and purples go really well with All's Fair l/s.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 18, 2009)

I LOVE the lipcolour as well! Its PINK - squeee!! LOLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should not look in here... it makes me want things that I really decided I didnt need :|


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok - I just saw a pic of a guy dressed up as HK for the launch in the US and he's wearing leather pants and a leather HK head piece. OMG. HK BDSM-style! Freaky!

Goodluck to those going to the aussie launch! lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 18, 2009)

rockin!! omg you look so cute <3


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Ok - I just saw a pic of a guy dressed up as HK for the launch in the US and he's wearing leather pants and a leather HK head piece. OMG. HK BDSM-style! Freaky!

Goodluck to those going to the aussie launch! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nah, Mr Hello Kitty/Daniel won't be at the VIP night.. But he will be at the counter party, if your store is hosting one on 20-22, March


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Rockin, I can't fault your liner at all! It looks perfect to me, I wish I could get such a great line! And your lips look beautiful and glossy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I use the Inglot bent eyeliner brush - works a treat! i find it so much easier because the bend goes over the eyelashes. I think it was only $17 or something from memory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw - Henna looks great on you! I've never heard of Club before - I think I need to see a swatch people! heheh_

 
Mrsmay likes that brush as well so it's probably one I'll end up buying. I've got my Gorgeous brush roll so I'll try some others in there first and see if any more do the trick.

If you check out the SS swatch forum here you can see some swatches of Club, very pretty!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I LOVE the lipcolour as well! Its PINK - squeee!! LOLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should not look in here... it makes me want things that I really decided I didnt need :|_

 
Go Strawberry Blonde, so yummy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Ok - I just saw a pic of a guy dressed up as HK for the launch in the US and he's wearing leather pants and a leather HK head piece. OMG. HK BDSM-style! Freaky!

Goodluck to those going to the aussie launch! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Post the pic, I wanna see!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_rockin!! omg you look so cute <3_

 
Thanks lovey!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





Post the pic, I wanna see!!
_

 
There's a pic of him on this member's FOTD:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/i...-kitty-130984/

Thanks for the Club swatch link - looks cool!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 19, 2009)

Dang! I wish I hadn't looked now, I was only going to get the Too Dolly quad but after seeing her eyes I'm loving Lucky Tom again! I wonder how much they'll be? I bet around $80 and buying both will wipe out my budget!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2009)

^^^ If this helps rockin.. I talked myself out of buying quads, because apparently they are chalky and highly dupable.. But then the same said about BBR shadows, and I loved them all and bought them all, so --->


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 19, 2009)

You bought ALL the BBR shadows, Nat?  Way to go!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^^ If this helps rockin.. I talked myself out of buying quads, because apparently they are chalky and highly dupable.. But then the same said about BBR shadows, and I loved them all and bought them all, so ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I'm actually glad you're not coming tothe pro store now, you and I would be lethal together! I'd have to live on baked beans for a month to catch up on my MAC debt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'd look darn pretty in my HK stuff while I did.......


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You bought ALL the BBR shadows, Nat?  Way to go!_

 
Okay, I lied.. I didn't get Femme Fi, coz I have so many highlight e/s.. Didn't get Top knot either!  But like you, I got everything from US and saved a lot on eyeshadows. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_I'm actually glad you're not coming tothe pro store now, you and I would be lethal together! I'd have to live on baked beans for a month to catch up on my MAC debt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'd look darn pretty in my HK stuff while I did......._

 
I can live on baked beans for a month!  I could lose some weight that way..  I don't think my digestive system will agree with me though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grrrr.. It is not a problem passing collection.. but then knowing me, I will regret not buying stuff a month later and pay twice as much!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Dang! I wish I hadn't looked now, I was only going to get the Too Dolly quad but after seeing her eyes I'm loving Lucky Tom again! I wonder how much they'll be? I bet around $80 and buying both will wipe out my budget!_

 
I thought the quads were around the $50 mark? Or is that US$50? lol

I'm passing on HK - BBR hit me hard and I've been buying pallets and pigments to press so I can consolidate my colours better (instead of having pigment jars scattered all over the place and forgetting what bloody colours I have!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MrsMay has just informed me that Myer ADL have said that you _can _do B2M for BBR lippies - I am SO pissed off because on Tues I bought What a Do! and All's Fair. Well... I think that just means I'll have to B2M on Marquise'd.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah as far as I've gathered, you are allowed to B2M in Myer for any lippie that is $35


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 19, 2009)

I ended up copying one of the BBR face charts today "What a Do"  - minus the lipstick and blush. I didn't have those so I had to improvise. I added a few things too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
MSF Natural - Dark 
MSF Natural - Deep Dark
Studio Lights Concealer - Smoothspice
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Rubenesque p/p - Brow bone
Feline Kohl Power - Applied to lids with 252 brush
Femme-Fi - Brow highlight
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Deep Shade - Lids + Crease + Lower lash line
Henna - Crease
Smolder Eye Kohl - Upper lash line
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
MAC Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - Highlight (I swear, this makes me GLOW... I need to find another one.)
Trace Gold - Highlight
Serenely Beauty Powder Blush
Brunette MSF

*Lips:*
Soft Wave lipglass - I might need a backup of this. I'm using it nearly every day.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ That's sounds awesome! Pics?????


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 19, 2009)

^^Thank you >_< Sadly no pics, but it turned out really well. The instructions were really easy to follow and I feel like I learned so much just from the 1 paragraph tutorial!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 19, 2009)

Cool! Where do you get the face chart from spectrolite?? Sounds great!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello Girls!!

I am baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!!! well kinda hehe...

I have to go to work today so I thought I would post my look for you girls... complete with pics in a new setting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Indianwood paint pot (lid)
Blonde's Gold pigment (inner 1/3rd)
Museum Bronze pigment (outer 2/3rds)
Chocolate Brown pigment (crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Blow Dry l/s
Pink Grapefruit l/g



 

 

 


I am still trying to work out where the best light is in the bathroom for these pics so bear with me...

For those who are interested, the move went reasonably well, we still have much to do though so we will be at the old house late tonight and all weekend.

We received a call from the demolisher late Wednesday afternoon to say that they want to start Monday. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Now we have a definate deadline, but it looks like we will meet it.  We have been living at my parents place since Wednesday night, all seems to be going well so far


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Mrsmay, we missed you! The look today is gorgeous and I think the lighting is really good. Your eyes have the best shape to them, you'd look amazing with a 40's bombshell look!

Glad the move is going well but you'd better make sure everything is out by Monday, god forbid you missed something and then the wreckers came in. I'm living with my folks too after I split with an ex a few years ago and just haven't left yet!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome back, Mrs. May! I'm glad the move went well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look so glamourous today, your hair is so shiny!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 19, 2009)

Classic look, Jenny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was wondering where you had been... until I got your out of office assistant msg! lol.

I'm going to Myer today for B2M BBR - they better do it dammit!! GRRR

Better to have a deadline than not I reckon! At least you have a timeframe to work with now, albeit however short. You'll be fine, chook.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2009)

Good morning!

A soft green look today~

Face
Usual MUFE stuff
Stark Naked BPB
Blonde MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Gold Dusk p/g (inner corner)
Shimmermoss e/s (mid lid)
Freshwater e/s (outer corner & lowerlash)
Goldmine e/s (mid lid)
Nylon e/s (highlight)
Castle Dew Felt tip liner in Black
Bankroll Pearlglide liner (lower lash)
Dazzle Lash Mascara

Lips
Magenta l/l
Cultureclash l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^^ Noice!! I really have to start getting greens... and piggies!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2009)

Really?  No greens?  No piggies?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  rockin, we have to meet at the store one day and I will have to enable you to get everything!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 19, 2009)

*Samibabe -* that sounds awesome! 
I'm waiting for my Freshwater e/s to come in the post! 
I don't have Shimmermoss or Goldmine tho to try what you've done... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Rockin26 *-Pigments are great; so versatile. I bought some Inglot duraline last night and I intend to play with some piggies for eyeliner purposes. Dunno if it will be as good as MAC eyeliner mixing medium... but we'll see!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 19, 2009)

rockin26 - I looooooooooooove my piggies (just in case you cant tell by my FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  You seriously have to get some samples and play!

I almost went for greens today but I wanted to wear blow dry l/s and pink grapefruit l/g so I went for browns instead lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2009)

CatsMeow, hope you get your Freshwater e/s soon!  I wanted to use Electric Eel today and APPARENTLY I don't have it!  Oh boy.. I need to make up an eyeshadow list.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 19, 2009)

*Face*
Rimmel Primer
MAC Matte
MAC Studio Tech NW45 (my number 1 fave.. sorry Studio Sculpt you're almost there but not quite)
Studio Fix Powder
Studio Sculpt Concealer NW45
Aveda Filament Blush

*Eyes*
UDPP
Spiked Brow Pencil
Studio Finish Concealer NW40 and NW45
Bamboom Paint
Satin Taupe
Saddle
Brun
Soba
Patina
MUFE Aqua Eyes Liner in Black
MAC Plush Lash
MAC Dazzlelash

*Lips*
MAC Currant Liner
MAC Chignon Lipstick


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_*Face*
Rimmel Primer
MAC Matte
MAC Studio Tech NW45 (my number 1 fave.. sorry Studio Sculpt you're almost there but not quite)
Studio Fix Powder
Studio Sculpt Concealer NW45
Aveda Filament Blush

*Eyes*
UDPP
Spiked Brow Pencil
Studio Finish Concealer NW40 and NW45
Bamboom Paint
Satin Taupe
Saddle
Brun
Soba
Patina
MUFE Aqua Eyes Liner in Black
MAC Plush Lash
MAC Dazzlelash

*Lips*
MAC Currant Liner
MAC Chignon Lipstick_

 
Sounds beautiful! I love the browns, got any pics?????


*Sami* I'd love to have more than I do but my obsession only started about 8 months ago so my case is still in the pup stage. I've just ordered a sample of Gold Mode so here we go! If MAC weren't so expensive here I'd have way more.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ 
*Sami* I'd love to have more than I do but my obsession only started about 8 months ago so my case is still in the pup stage. I've just ordered a sample of Gold Mode so here we go! If MAC weren't so expensive here I'd have way more._

 
It is okay.. I never have enough MAC and I never have enough money for MAC


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_*Sami* I'd love to have more than I do but my obsession only started about 8 months ago so my case is still in the pup stage. I've just ordered a sample of Gold Mode so here we go! If MAC weren't so expensive here I'd have way more._

 
So you dont want me to tell you that my collection has amassed from 5 pieces to approx 2 traincases in less than 12 months?


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey don't worry Rockin26, I only started collecting in Oct 08 and most of my kit has been bought in the past 2 months. If I'm Luke Skywalker, MrsMay is definitely my Yoda (ie. supreme enabler). lol.

I've learnt that it's best to have my stuff in the vanity draws rather than on the counter... draws less attention (which is good re hubby). heheh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So desperately in need of a traincase. Where did everyone get theirs?
(Sorry I'm diverting off topic!!)


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_So you dont want me to tell you that my collection has amassed from 5 pieces to approx 2 traincases in less than 12 months? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





You must have a job that looks after you! I think that would be my entire salary for a year. Don't worry, that'll change once I'm working full time as an MUA then I can claim back on my business so it'll be more affordable to build up the collection.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 20, 2009)

I had such a huge problem finding a traincase I liked that I ended up buying tiny plastic drawers.. but now it's not enough room!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh and Rockin26, I just checked out your profile and your pic is HOT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although I must ask, what's with the avatar pic?? That's like a depressing fast forward into my future. Pancakes and all. lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ugh. Can't stop eating chocettes today. Nom nom om om. I'm on my way.... heheh


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey don't worry Rockin26, I only started collecting in Oct 08 and most of my kit has been bought in the past 2 months. If I'm Luke Skywalker, MrsMay is definitely my Yoda (ie. supreme enabler). lol.

I've learnt that it's best to have my stuff in the vanity draws rather than on the counter... draws less attention (which is good re hubby). heheh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So desperately in need of a traincase. Where did everyone get theirs?
(Sorry I'm diverting off topic!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Enabling? who, me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





You must have a job that looks after you! I think that would be my entire salary for a year. Don't worry, that'll change once I'm working full time as an MUA then I can claim back on my business so it'll be more affordable to build up the collection._

 
My job isnt too bad, but it definately has me thinking that I should for out the $$'s to get my certification so I can get pro discount!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I had such a huge problem finding a traincase I liked that I ended up buying tiny plastic drawers.. but now it's not enough room!_

 
I have those too


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Oh and Rockin26, I just checked out your profile and your pic is HOT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although I must ask, what's with the avatar pic?? That's like a depressing fast forward into my future. Pancakes and all. lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ugh. Can't stop eating chocettes today. Nom nom om om. I'm on my way.... heheh_

 
Thanks mate! I forgot I even put that up, that was one of my first goes at a smokey eye. As for my avatar you don't watch Little Britain do you? That's Bubbles darling! I like it cos that's the kind of makeup I want to do one day, it's actually a man in a female fat suit and he runs around naked! It's feral but amazing makeup and prosthetics.

As for your train case I wouldn't recommend them cos the stuffed me around heaps but I got mine from crazysales.com.au for $50 but they're crap to deal with so I would look elsewhere. The next one I get will be from Inglot for sure, it's nice and sturdy and only $150.

Oh and don't feel bad about the choccies, I just ate a Krispy Kreme and am eyeing off another one.......


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 20, 2009)

omg KK YUM!!!!!!! ^^


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 20, 2009)

Krispy Kremes.... another thing we dont have in Adelaide... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the traincase that I have, the seller seems to be really good.

BLACK MAKEUP BEAUTY BOX - COSMETIC MAKE-UP CASE - 04 - eBay, Cases, Makeup, Beauty, Health. (end time 23-Feb-09 16:43:09 AEDST)


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 20, 2009)

Rah... see what I mean by supreme Yoda-like enabler??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am NOT buying any more... _this week._
(I can justify it tho in the sense that it's the cheapest traincase I've seen around - usually they're upwards of $200).

The chocettes are long gone now. They will be sadly missed.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 20, 2009)

Oooh this one has pretty lights! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PORTABLE MAKE UP WORKSTATION / MIRROR - MAKEUP CASE - eBay, Cases, Makeup, Beauty, Health. (end time 26-Feb-09 08:56:18 AEDST)


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't know rockin.. You look so familiar.  I don't know if you remind me of someone, or if I have bumped into you already?


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Don't know rockin.. You look so familiar. I don't know if you remind me of someone, or if I have bumped into you already?_

 
It's possible, I'm in the west and I used to go out heaps but not so much anymore. We're gonna have to meet up for coffee soon!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Cool! Where do you get the face chart from spectrolite?? Sounds great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are on the MAC website under Looks >> BBR. Here is a link to the one I did: clickity click

I wasn't impressed with todays look :x I felt "blahhhh" all day.

*Eyes:*
Perky p/p
Nanogold - Brow highlight
Neutral Pink - Lids
Sketch - Crease
100 Strokes - Crease + Lower lash line
Feline + Blacktrack
Plushlash

*Cheeks:*
Trace Gold - Highlight
Love Thing Mineralized Blush
Blonde MSF

*Lips:*
Quick Tease l/g I think...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ I love 100 strokes.. But then it wouldn't do much sitting next to Sketch, right?


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 20, 2009)

In my early morning daze I used 100 Strokes instead of Beauty Marked lol.. They kinda looked the same through my half opened eyes


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Good morning!

A soft green look today~

Face
Usual MUFE stuff
Stark Naked BPB
Blonde MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Gold Dusk p/g (inner corner)
Shimmermoss e/s (mid lid)
Freshwater e/s (outer corner & lowerlash)
Goldmine e/s (mid lid)
Nylon e/s (highlight)
Castle Dew Felt tip liner in Black
Bankroll Pearlglide liner (lower lash)
Dazzle Lash Mascara

Lips
Magenta l/l
Cultureclash l/g_

 
meep... that's just amazing sambi...
wanna try it... but again, i don't have gold dusk... although i don't have shimmermoss, i think i can get away with tilt instead...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_So you dont want me to tell you that my collection has amassed from 5 pieces to approx 2 traincases in less than 12 months? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





MrsMay - one word : WOWW!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey don't worry Rockin26, I only started collecting in Oct 08 and most of my kit has been bought in the past 2 months. If I'm Luke Skywalker, MrsMay is definitely my Yoda (ie. supreme enabler). lol.

I've learnt that it's best to have my stuff in the vanity draws rather than on the counter... draws less attention (which is good re hubby). heheh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So desperately in need of a traincase. Where did everyone get theirs?
(Sorry I'm diverting off topic!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hey.... i also started mine on oct '08..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm still not sure whether to get a traincase or not....


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_meep... that's just amazing sambi...
wanna try it... but again, i don't have gold dusk... although i don't have shimmermoss, i think i can get away with tilt instead...

MrsMay - one word : WOWW!!!




hey.... i also started mine on oct '08..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm still not sure whether to get a traincase or not...._

 
Thanks myystiqueen!  I think Tilt has more blue in it than Shimmermoss.. Do you have Aquadisiac? Or even with Steamy or Surreal..  If you don't have Gold Dusk, you could use Gorgeous Gold.. 

My MAC collection basically exploded since October!  I have been a fan of MAC, ever since they opened their first store in Myer Melbourne, um, 10 years ago? But I had an affair with other brands like Bobbi Brown, Laura Mercier, Chanel.. Then I don't remember what got to me.. I started buying EVERYTHING from October!   Definitely possessed


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

Gold & Khaki look for me, which would look great if I were in Aussie Cheering Squad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Same as yesterday
Fafi Hipness Blush
Redhead MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Gold Dusk p/g & Duraline (all over wash)
Ben Nye yellow e/s - can't remember the name (inner corner)
Gold mine e/s (mid lid)
Carbon e/s (crease)
Flip e/s (mid lid)
Old Gold p/g (mid lid)
Ricepaper e/s (highlight)
Vintage Green p/g (lower outer corner)
Castle Dew Felt Tip liner in Black
MUFE Aqua liner in Bronze
Dazzle Lash Mascara - when is this ever going to be available in Australia?

Lips
Prep & Prime Lips
Politely Pink l/s
Viva Glam VI SE l/g


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_In my early morning daze I used 100 Strokes instead of Beauty Marked lol.. They kinda looked the same through my half opened eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How does 100 Strokes compare to Maroon or Heritage Rouge pigments?? I am tempted and I have definitely decided that I want French Cuff (shame on you Sami for making me want this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so if I get that I will get the 100 Strokes at the same time - MAC shipping is a little steep here for my liking to only purchase one item


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_How does 100 Strokes compare to Maroon or Heritage Rouge pigments?? I am tempted and I have definitely decided that I want French Cuff (shame on you Sami for making me want this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so if I get that I will get the 100 Strokes at the same time - MAC shipping is a little steep here for my liking to only purchase one item 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 What did I do?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   Good question about 100 strokes, Maroon & Heritage Rouge pigments.. I think 100 stroke is a bit more on the brown side?  I will see if I can put up a swatch of them tonight!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks myystiqueen!  I think Tilt has more blue in it than Shimmermoss.. Do you have Aquadisiac? Or even with Steamy or Surreal..  If you don't have Gold Dusk, you could use Gorgeous Gold.. 

My MAC collection basically exploded since October!  I have been a fan of MAC, ever since they opened their first store in Myer Melbourne, um, 10 years ago? But I had an affair with other brands like Bobbi Brown, Laura Mercier, Chanel.. Then I don't remember what got to me.. I started buying EVERYTHING from October!   Definitely possessed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
not a fan of blues and greens.... that's why i only have a few of 'em.... i don't think they complement myy skintone... but yeah, i do have gorgie-gold... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh wow..!! you have known mac since 10 years ago???


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 21, 2009)

Purple look today!

Face:

Usual stuff
NARS Orgasm blush

Eyes:

Corn s/s
Trax e/s
Shale e/s
Digit e/s
Hepcat e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
Penultimate liner
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Sophisto l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_ 
oh wow..!! you have known mac since 10 years ago???_

 
Oopsy.. Yeah, I am old!!  
Melbourne Uni was so close to Myer Melboure, I even skipped lectures and went for a MAC makeover lol.. 
Greens would look stunning on ya skintone! 

Sounds pretty Simplyenchantin!  I could never think of having Corn and purple shadows together!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 21, 2009)

Haha yeah I just grabbed the first shadestick.. coz Trax has a golden like glitter/duochrome/whatever, it worked well all over the lid and blended into hepcat!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oopsy.. Yeah, I am old!!  
Melbourne Uni was so close to Myer Melboure, I even skipped lectures and went for a MAC makeover lol.. 
Greens would look stunning on ya skintone! 

Sounds pretty Simplyenchantin!  I could never think of having Corn and purple shadows together!_

 
oh WOWW (again...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we even go to the same uni... well.. the difference is you've graduated from it and i'm just about to go in.... it'll start on the 3rd...

skipping lectures and going for a makeover instead??? what were you thinking?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh well.... i gotta do it sometimes if i come to think about it...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 21, 2009)

That's very creative *Simplyenchantin*!  My mind only works for the gold base = gold shadows lol..

*myystiqueen*, skipping lectures were okay for me, because I could borrow the lecture notes from friends (don't do what I say or do lol), but you can't skip tutes or pracs..   Good luck with Melb Uni!   You need it lol..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm not creative at all.. Most of my experimenting is more like a royal f*** up haha. I generally think along your lines too, which is why I buy soooo many eyeshadow bases and don't use half of them! If I had less I'd probably be more creative with combinations 

And yeah myystiqueen, good like with Melb uni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to go there at one stage!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 21, 2009)

panda, here is the swatch that I promised!






From left, 100 strokes, Maroon and Heritage Rouge

The photo couldn't capture 100 strokes properly though. It has peachy bronzy shimmer, which isn't shown in the photo.  

MakeupGeek did my favorite BBR look, Blowdry and she used 100 strokes in there.
YouTube - MAC Brunette Blonde Redhead Look

HTH!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I'm not creative at all.. Most of my experimenting is more like a royal f*** up haha. I generally think along your lines too, which is why I buy soooo many eyeshadow bases and don't use half of them! If I had less I'd probably be more creative with combinations 

And yeah myystiqueen, good like with Melb uni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to go there at one stage!_

 
 I experiment a lot with Delft and Blackground, but not with other bases.. Maybe this is a *sign* that we don't need anymore s/s from Sugar Sweet!


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 21, 2009)

Today I'm not wearing any foundation but on my eyes I have/had;

Eyes:
True Chartruse pigment 
Painterly Paint pot
Sour Lemon E/S
Lime E/S
Kelly E/S
Humid E/S
Dazzlelight E/S
Smolder E/L
Feline E/L
Blacktrack F/L
Kelly Green Pigment
Pro Lash
Stud Eye Brows
NW15 Concealer

Lips:
Pretty Please L/S
Oyster Girl L/G


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ooooh, thank-you Sami!!!! I might skip now... its a little less red than I thought it would be, I'll stick with both my piggies I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I traded off Beauty Marked for the same reason. I ended up pressing both the Maroon and Heritage Rouge though so they get lots of love in my palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Toxaemia - I LOVE True Chartruese piggie but I never use it enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to buy some Face and Body Mixing Medium this week and press it though - was hunting for something to press Mattes with and Koren says this works, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*myystiqueen*, skipping lectures were okay for me, because I could borrow the lecture notes from friends (don't do what I say or do lol), but you can't skip tutes or pracs.. Good luck with Melb Uni! You need it lol.._

 
that's a great idea actually.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks...!! i def. need one..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_And yeah myystiqueen, good like with Melb uni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to go there at one stage!_

 





 thanks

aaargghh.. why did you guys even have to start talking about 'bases'?? now i know i need more paintpots and try shadesticks.....

everyone's been raving about NYX jumbos and how they work as well if not better than the shadesticks... so that's why i decided not to get one..


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 21, 2009)

*Panda*, yay, one less item to buy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*toxaemia*, that sounds fantastic! Hope you went out with that look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today, I am wearing grey smokey..

Face
Same as yesterday
Gentle Mineralized Blush
Soft and Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Blackground p/p (along the upper lashline)
Knight e/s (all over lid below crease line)
Shale e/s (crease)
Pincurl e/s (inner corner)
Gorgeous e/s - silver grey from smokey palette (highlight)
Facefront Seasalt p/g - middle of lid (silver sparkle for the centre)
Phone number kohl liner
Dazzle Lash Mascara

Lips
MUFE pale rose l/l
Cream Cup l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ever so Rich l/g


----------



## miss_bailey (Feb 22, 2009)

Decided to put some of my purples to use.

FACE: 
Hope in a Jar
Smashbox primer
SFF in NC35
MAC X Rocks blush
NARS Albatros Highlighter

EYES:
UDPP
Inglot gel eyeliner in white as a base
MAC White Frost E/s all over eye
MAC Stars N'Rockets Blended through crease
MAC Hepcat in outer corner
MAC Pearlglide liner on upper lash line in Rave
Black liner on waterline.
Diorshow Iconic Mascara (my new fave)

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s
Boy bait cremesheen glass


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 22, 2009)

Today's look is a gold one... (based on a tutorial from MrsPackman - she's a legend)

FACE:
NW20 Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satin Finish (foundation)
Redhead MSF (highlight)
Margin (blush)
Lancome Duo Brow e/s

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Study pp (lid - brow)
Gold Stroke (lid - crease)
Gold Mode (crease)
Chocolate Brown (Outer V crease and outer bottom lashline)
Gold Dusk (highlight and inner tear duct V)
Inglot White pencil (bottom waterline)
Dior Show

LIPS:
What a Do! l/s
Softwave l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Inglot gel eyeliner in white as a base
MAC White Frost E/s all over eye
MAC Stars N'Rockets Blended through crease
MAC Hepcat in outer corner
MAC Pearlglide liner on upper lash line in Rave
Black liner on waterline._

 
Wow - that combo would be very striking! Cool!


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_ I LOVE True Chartruese piggie but I never use it enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am going to buy some Face and Body Mixing Medium this week and press it though - was hunting for something to press Mattes with and Koren says this works, fingers crossed!!!_

 
Same! I made a vow this year to wear 1 different colour e/s every day and try not to repeat the same ones over and over again.. so far it is working.. I have rekindled my love with so many of my old faves..

Let us know how the pressing goes!! I've always wanted to press them but haven't ever really been too sure about it.

Thank you *sambibabe* I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, I love the sound of your grey smokey look!!!

Today I am wearing;
Face: Armani Second Skin Face Fabric 
(since my cheeks are really rosey I don't need much else!)

Eyes:
Painterly Pain Pot
Stars n Rockets
Vellum
Violet Pigment
Satellite Dreams
Feline 
Smolder
Blacktrack
Fuchsia Pigment
Stud eye brows
Pro Lash
NW15 Concealer

Lips:
Lavender Whip (how gorgeous is this colour!!)
Creme D'nude 
Oyster Girl L/g


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok girls, here is my FOTN from last night...

I had an 80's themed fancy dress party so I went all out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Corn shadestick - inner 1/2 lid
Sea Me Shadestick - outer 1/2 lid
Golden Lemon pigment - inner 1/2 lid
Parrot e/s - outer 1/2 lid
Inglot gel eyeliner in black - tightline and upper lashline
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara
Heatherette lashes
Eyeliner Mixing Medium - to stick glitter
3d Gold Glitter - inner 1/2 lid

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Blonde MSF

Lips:
Pink Grapefruit l/g

FOTN with pics here:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/f...lashes-131537/


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2009)

Agree CatsMeow! Mrs Packman is gorgeous and talented!

Wow toxaemia, we take totally diffrent approaches, when it comes to learning e/s lol.. I force myself to stick with 1-2 colours everyday for a week and experiment. That's how I grew to love neutrals


----------



## Septemba (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll admit that I suck at eyeshadow and usually just do a wash, I have heavy upper lids so I never know how to raise the crease and make it look good... cringe!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Heatherette lashes_

 
You wearing false lashes should be illegal. lol. Looks great!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 22, 2009)

I did a dupe of yesterday's look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Going to play with my new e/s Woodwinked tomorrow tho! Any suggestions for colour combos??

FACE:
NW20 Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satin Finish (foundation)
Redhead MSF (highlight)
Margin (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Study pp (lid - brow)
Gold Stroke (lid - crease)
Gold Mode (crease)
Chocolate Brown (Outer V crease and outer bottom lashline)
Gold Dusk (highlight and inner tear duct V)
Inglot White pencil (bottom waterline)
Blacktrack f/line (upper lashline)
Dior Show

LIPS:
What a Do! l/s

FOTD:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/i...d-look-131595/


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I'll admit that I suck at eyeshadow and usually just do a wash, I have heavy upper lids so I never know how to raise the crease and make it look good... cringe!_

 
I suck at eyeshadow too..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_You wearing false lashes should be illegal. lol. Looks great!_

 
 I agree! MrsMay doesn't need falsies!

I love Woodwinked with Expensive Pink!

It is a no makeup day for me, but I decided to wear a bit..  It is weird that when I wear minimal, I tend to use less MAC stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Smashbox Photofinish Primer Light
Tinted Moisturizer + MAC Stobe liquid
MAC Select Moisture concealer
Inglot Transluscent Loose Powder
Bobbi Brown Apricot Blush
Blonde MSF

Eyes
Facefront Cosmetics Survival Paint primer
Facefront Cosmetics Nebular Sweetie p/g - pink w silver sparkle (all over wash)
Facefront Cosmetics Blushing p/g - nude colour (highlight)
Iris Accents liner
Dior Iconic Mascara

Lips
Dior Addict (can't remember the number) pink l/s
Anna Sui pink l/g (like Budding l/g but with more shimmer)


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 22, 2009)

No makeup today but yesterday I wore a subtle dark blue/purple smokey look:

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
MAC Mineralize Powder Foundation
Blot
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Blackground p/p - on lids, smoking it out into crease
Beauty Burst - Crease
Chanel Les Ombres 4 "Vanites" Quad - 


Purple/Blue colour - Lids + Lower lash line
 
Shimmery White colour - Brow highlight + Inner corners 
Mauvey Colour - Crease 
Deep Shade - Outer V
Sharkskin Shadestick - Lower lash line
Blacktrack 
Max Factor Masterpiece Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Lucent Sheersheen Powder - Highlight
NARS Crazed - Just a hint 

*Lips:*
Lavender Whip Lipstick - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass -


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 23, 2009)

Today was a fairly simple look for me as I had buggerall time!!

Eyes:
UDPP
Corn Shadestick - lid
Gold Dusk pigment - lid
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Gold Stroke pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Blonde MSF

Lips:
Pink Treat cremestick liner
Strawberry Blonde l/g


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ niceeee, mrsmay!!

i got a sample of gold dusk just because of you and sambi...
how do you like inglot skin primer??


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks hun!

I LOVE Gold Dusk.. so much so that I hunted down a full jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Inglot skin primer works well on my skin - just enough to smooth out my foundation and makes it go on easier.


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ meep... don't tempt me..!! i gotta see if it's worth it to get the full size... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmm.. a good sign... but does it hold the foundation long enough??


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ Yep, certainly seem to hold my foundation until I'm ready to take it off at night...

On a completely unrelated note... check out what the neighbours did at my parents place tonight:

Jenny May's Photos - New House - progress photos | Facebook

Hopefully you guys will be able access that...

Friggin hilarious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note: for anyone who doesnt know - my hubby and I have just moved back home while our house is getting built.  My sister moved back home about 4 months ago as well, so the house is definately full, and there is 5 cars here (4 in driveway, 1 parked out the front) lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Today was a fairly simple look for me as I had buggerall time!!




 

_

 
 Very nice!!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 23, 2009)

Beautiful as always, MrsMay!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ 
Eyes:
UDPP
Corn Shadestick - lid
Gold Dusk pigment - lid
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Gold Stroke pigment - crease


 

_

 
These colours look great with your blue eyes, Jenny!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 23, 2009)

BBBlue look today! Was planning on trying woodwinked but had a memory lapse this morning and forgot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I look a _little _OTT for work today but oh well. _Much much _brighter IRL.
I've stuck up a FOTD thread in the Member FOTD forum for this one.

FACE:
NW20 Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satin Finish (foundation)
Blonde MSF (highlight)
Stark Naked (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Canvas paint (lid - brow)
White Frost e/s (lid - crease)
Bell Bottom Blue pigment (crease)
Prussian e/s (Outer V crease and outer bottom lashline)
Retrospeck (highlight)
Shroom (highlight, inner tear duct)
Inglot White pencil (bottom waterline)
Blacktrack f/line (upper lashline)
Dior Show

LIPS:
All's Fair l/s

FOTD:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/b...anyhoo-131689/


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2009)

That looks nice CatsMeow?  It's not meant to be grey like that, right?

Brown look for me today~

Face
MUFE HD primer in Blue
MUFE Velvet Mat +
Select Moisture Concealer
Inglot Transluscent Loose Powder
NARS Orgasm Blush
Redhead MSF

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Rubenesque p/p
Dazzlelight e/s (inner 1/3)
Brun e/s (mid lid)
Copperclast p/g(crease)
Honesty e/s (outer corner)
Kid e/s (blend out creases)
Nylon e/s (highlight)
Blits n Glits f/l
Teddy Kohl (lower lash)
Dior Iconic Mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips
Gingerroot l/l
Cream in your Coffee l/s
Viva Glam V l/g

I don't normally wear browny shade lippies, but my MUA talked me into buying Cream in your coffee as it would be lippy that I can wear everyday, at work.  Wow, it is such a gorgeous pinky brown, which is not too dark - just right!!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 23, 2009)

CatsMeow that looks fantastic!!

Sambibabe - I was looking at Cream in your coffee l/s... that's on my maybe list for B2M...

I went for purples today!

Eyes:
UDPP
Pink Opal pigment - highlight
Mauvism paint - lid
Viz-a-violet pigment - lid
Violet pigment - outer 1/3rd
Grape pigment - crease
Rave pearlglide liner
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
True Romantic BPB

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32
Rags to Riches d/g

Just a quick update on the house related stuff... we went outside this morning and found not one but two signs lol... overnight the neighbours had put up another sign next to the existing one - but this one said "BYO Furniture" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I will add a pic of it to the facebook album tonight along with photos of the old house.

Oh - and the demolishers had started work on the old house this morning...


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_That looks nice CatsMeow? It's not meant to be grey like that, right?_

 
Yep, more blue... my camera makes everything look grey - dunno why! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad the lippy looks good!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Yep, more blue... my camera makes everything look grey - dunno why! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad the lippy looks good!_

 
 I like THAT grey on you though!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, MrsMay, thought it would be your kinda colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also tried Spice is Nice, which looked like I've just smeared myself with some milk chocolate.  So I passed..


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 23, 2009)

Love the look CatsMeow, your e/s always looks fierce! 

So I've been offline for a few days, I've been flat out with school, work and catching up with friends so now I'm back for now.

So for today I had it in my head I wanted pink and silver so I just picked whatever fell into that frame.

Face
Studio fix pressed powder NC20
MAC Bronzer, Golden
MSF Blonde, blush
Clinique all about eyes concealer

Eyes
UDPP
Tancentric - 2/3 lid, middle to outer
Fine Shine - crease, inner lower lash line
Divine Knight - outer v and outer lower lash line
Chill proof - inner corner
Vex - highlight
Random white eyeliner - layered under black eyeliner
Alamay liquid eyeliner in black
MAC Eye Kohl black - waterline
Mabeline Define a Lash Mascara

Lips
Subculture - l/l
High Tea l/s

The grey is actually darker than it looks in the pic, my flash tends to wash the darker stuff out.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ I was wondering where you were rockin26!!

Hmm let me guess.. You have DE trio?


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ I was wondering where you were rockin26!!

Hmm let me guess.. You have DE trio? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup I've got the Wisteria trio and I love Fine Shine. Wisteria is also gorgeous but I haven't used it allot yet.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Love the look CatsMeow, your e/s always looks fierce! 
... The grey is actually darker than it looks in the pic, my flash tends to wash the darker stuff out._

 
Yeah I look borderline Cirque du Soleil today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yep, my camera washes the darker shades out as well! 
Your eyes look very pretty today! I have lip envy too!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

Just testing hubby's old SLR..  An example of 'no lash' eyes, too


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Samibabe - I finally get to see you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Copperclast looks so pretty!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

Grrr.. Copperclast is not that orangey copper and the camera washed out all other colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Back to hiding..


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ Don't be silly!! You should put more pics up!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





 Back to hiding.._

 
No way! Like Rockin26 said, you should post more pics!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 24, 2009)

I too demand more pics! MORE!

Face:

NW20 Studio Fix powder
Stark Naked blush
Lightfllush MSF

Eyes:

Beige-ing s/s
Soft flower e/s
Antiqued e/s
Tempting e/s
Shroom e/s
Richground f/l
Feline e/l
Spare change e/l
Hypnose mascara

Lips:

Inglot lip duo #21 (pics later if anyone wants them, i'm too lazy right now hehe)


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah Simplyenchantin, pictures!! Pictures!!  Pictures!!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello Kitty look!! =^_^=

*Face:*
Mehron Velvet Matte Primer
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
Studio Lights Concealer - Smoothspice
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Electro Sky paint pot
Stylin - Lids
Paradisco - Crease
Lucky Tom - Outer V
Creme Royale - Inner corners, brow highlight
Sharkskin Shadestick w/Stylin on top - Lower lash line
Penultimate Liner
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick + Paradisco e/s - Highlight
Hipness Blush
Natural Flare Beauty Powder

*Lips:*
Creme Cup lipstick
She Loves Candy lipglass <3

*Perfume:*
Van Cleef and Arples Feerie <3


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 24, 2009)

Played with woodwinked today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Concealer
NC20 Mineralised Satinfinish (foundation)
Redhead MSF (highlight)
Margin (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Woodwinked e/s (lid to crease)
Shroom e/s (crease to browbone)
Gold Mode piggy (crease to browbone + tear duct)
Amber Lights e/s (outer 2/3 lid)
Melon piggy (inner 1/3 lid)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline flick - bit of an omega flick today)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s (this is more nude than I expected!)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow that looks amazing! I want woodwinked and gold mode now!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

that looks so pretty!   Yeah, everyone should have Goldmine and Amber lights lol..

Woke up late again.. so I picked up anything.. Must be the Marquise 'd day today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
MUFE HD primer Blue
Dior 'Nude' foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Inglot Transluscent Loose Powder
NARS Amour blush
Blonde MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Heat Element Mineralised Eyeshadow- light gold side (inner corner)
Heat Element Mineralised Eyeshadow - dark gold side (crease)
100 strokes e/s (v)
Benefit Highbeam (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
UD 24/7 liner in Rockstar - plum
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Gingerroot l/l
Marquise'd l/s
Live & Dye l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks! Hey samibabe, what's the dior foundation like???


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ This 'nude' foundation is fantastic.. I feel like I am wearing no foundation, but the coverage is quite good.  If you spend over $85 at the Myer Dior counter, you get a free gift pack, which has a generous sample tube of this foundation as well as mini nudey pink lippy, Iconic mascara, Recovery lotion and J'dore perfume.   If you just want to try it, Dior is generous when it comes to giving out foundation sample too.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 24, 2009)

Cool! I've never sampled foundation from Dior - I only use their l/s, l/g, l/l and mascara. J'adore perfume is awesome, I picked up the absolute version in KL last Oct.

I know this is off-topic, but here's a question for you Creme Team ladies, if I were to pick ONE l/s out of the following, which do you recommend?
- Crosswires
- Shy Girl
- Creme Cup *
- Creme in your Coffee *

I'm leaning towards the asterix'd ones!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 24, 2009)

well it definately must be Marquise'd day today ;-)

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Cedarrose shadestick - lid
Blurburry shadestick - outer 1/4 lid and crease
Mythology e/s - lid
Royal Flush pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Marquise'd

and girls - my laptop died yesterday afternoon... hard drive failure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've only just been configured on a temporary laptop until the new hard drive arrives


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 24, 2009)

I was wondering that about the new Dior foundation, might have to go and get me a sample. 

*Spectrolite* - What did you think of the Lucky Tom quad? I was planning on getting that one orToo Dolly at the HK Launch but I've heard the colours were a bit chalky and easy to dupe? What did you think?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Cool! I've never sampled foundation from Dior - I only use their l/s, l/g, l/l and mascara. J'adore perfume is awesome, I picked up the absolute version in KL last Oct.

I know this is off-topic, but here's a question for you Creme Team ladies, if I were to pick ONE l/s out of the following, which do you recommend?
- Crosswires
- Shy Girl
- Creme Cup *
- Creme in your Coffee *

I'm leaning towards the asterix'd ones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I've never tried Dior foundation either, until now.  Grrr, wish I look as beautiful as their model, Monica Bellucci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With Creamsheen lippy.. Depends what kind of shade you are after..
Shy Girl is a bit like Marquise'd, but in more creamy texture.. Teeny bit pinkier too.

Cream Cup is a bit like Angel, if you have that one.. 

Creme in your coffee is a bit darker and brownier than Crosswires.. Are you after nudey pink/brown pink/coral pink?

How annoying about your laptop, MrsMay!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ thanks Nat.

The most annoying thing?  I've lost my list of all my pigments, and my spreadsheets for upcoming collections and my wish list


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey MrsMay, I still have your list in my file!  My laptop automatically saved it, which I keep opening up, instead of my list!  Do you want me to forward it to you?

It is a SIGN that your wishlist got disappeared


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_With Creamsheen lippy.. Depends what kind of shade you are after..
Shy Girl is a bit like Marquise'd, but in more creamy texture.. Teeny bit pinkier too.

Cream Cup is a bit like Angel, if you have that one.. 

Creme in your coffee is a bit darker and brownier than Crosswires.. Are you after nudey pink/brown pink/coral pink?_

 
I think I need something with a bit more colour than Marquise'd... (ie. not nude-ish!) heheh.
Don't have Angel, so I can't compare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the idea of Creme in your Coffee, but I don't really have lots of blue toned pink lippies.. so maybe Cream Cup would be better?


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi i did a quick look today becuase i was running late... typical!

Face
Mac studio finish concealer nw25
Mac select SPF 15 nw20
MAC Sculpt Bone Beige 
Napoleaon mosiac bronzing

Eyes
Painterly PP
Woodwinked (inner lid)
Aquadisiac (Outer V + Crease)
Parfait Amore (lower lashline)
Shroom  (highlight)
Blacktrack Fluidline (only on waterlines because I was in a rush)
Rimmel Glam eyes Mascara

Lips
Just lucas pawpaw ointment today

turned out okay this is my first post in this thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will post a pic later on (i can't find the bloody camera cord!!)


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ thanks Nat.

The most annoying thing? I've lost my list of all my pigments, and my spreadsheets for upcoming collections and my wish list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ARRRGH!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

CatsMeow, Cream Cup is really nice soft, pale pink and it is definitely not as nudey as Marquise'd!  It is sooo pretty with Cremesheen glass, but you don't wear lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love Crosswires, when I do a bronzey look, so you better try both Crosswires and Creme in your Coffee!!

Ohhh Tana, I would love to see your look, especially Woodwinked, Aquadisiac and Parfait Amour together!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 24, 2009)

Nat, if I thought Marquise'd was way too nude, will I like Shy Girl or Cream Cup better?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL, those are two different colours!  Do you wear pale pink, Michelle? If you already have nudey colour, but no pale pink, then I would definitely go with Cream Cup. It is like 'baby pink'.

I think Marquise'd feels paler, because it is Lustre.. This will be my last lustre lippy, man!  Can't stand them..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh okay haha.. I have no idea, I haven't paid much attention, just trying to make sense of the previous posts  I haven't bought anything really pale coz it tends to wash me out? If it's baby pink it will probably look silly on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I seem to have a lot of Lustres.. 9 to be exact haha which is almost half of all my lipsticks!

Is Crosswires very dark?


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 24, 2009)

I wish I actually paid more attention to lippies!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ Nat is the person to ask, rockin! She is my lipstick queen hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

Pale pinks like Politely pink and Plink etc wash me out, but not Creme Cup! Simplyenchantin, you need a pale pink like Creme Cup to go with your smokey look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, Crosswires is darker than your favorite, Hug Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol rockin26.. I wish I don't pay any attention to lippies!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Nat is the person to ask, rockin! She is my lipstick queen hehehe_

 
Did you see Temptalia's MAC lipstick stash?  I saw the first picture (lipstick stash 1) and thought, ah yeah.. I have as many.. Then she has another picture - Lipstick stash 2!  Far out..


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have this weird inability to wear anything much above a nude. Hopefully this will change but I always think my face looks odd if I have a bold colour on my lips. Probably cos I'm so pale! Nat I'll have to consult you on my purchases, better yet you'll have to come shopping with me!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 24, 2009)

rockin26 - bold lip colours look fab on pale skin!

I love my rapturous mattene and So Scarlet lipstick!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 24, 2009)

rockin26, don't worry about what simplyenchatin said about me being her lippy queen - she doesn't buy anything that I recommend for her!  She was just stirring me up (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @ simplyenchantin).  I thought you look really nice with Strawberry Blonde l/g!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 25, 2009)

Strawberry Blonde is about as bold as I get at the mo but I am willing to try more. Do you think blue tones would be better on pale or maybe pinky/orange? I really want to have a crack at the f*ck off red lips look!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 25, 2009)

hmm... I think perhaps a blue toned red with gold pearl? just gotta find one that matches that description lol...

Either that - or I reckon something like Cult of Cherry l/g or Red Romp l/g would work well!

Here is a FOTD where I used Red Romp l/g:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/n...mp-l-g-122606/


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2009)

I would go and try Russian Red l/s!  You can do like Gwen Stephanie or Christina Aguilera kinda look... Pale skin with striking red lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If you think it is too strong, you can sheer it down with a lip brush?


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 25, 2009)

*Samibabe - *you're officially the lippy queen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yup, I don't really wear l/g that much. It tends to aggrevate me a bit so I'm more of a l/s fan. I also am _severely _lacking in the l/l dept! This is one area of makeup that I neglect! I'd just rather spend $$ on shadows and lippies, rather than l/ls! I probably should invest in a neutral and a pink tho..

I think I'll have to get Cream Cup actually... I don't have any pale blue pink lippies to go with grey smokey eyes. I only have a pale mauve and darker blue purple and blue reds to go with cool toned makeup.

Whereas, if I got Creme in your Coffee, I already have something _similiar _to use.

Rah... I should just re-store my half filled piggy jars and do B2M methinks (less guilty approach to consumerism. heheh)

Sorry for the rambling ladies... just thinking aloud!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I would go and try Russian Red l/s! You can do like Gwen Stephanie or Christina Aguilera kinda look... Pale skin with striking red lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you think it is too strong, you can sheer it down with a lip brush?_

 
I find applying Red She Said l/s with a lip brush _completely _tones down the colour as opposed to actually using the stick directly.
Red lipstick was made for blondes, chicky! Get into it!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_hmm... I think perhaps a blue toned red with gold pearl? just gotta find one that matches that description lol...

Either that - or I reckon something like Cult of Cherry l/g or Red Romp l/g would work well!

Here is a FOTD where I used Red Romp l/g:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/n...mp-l-g-122606/_

 
I love that! Will definately check that one out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I find applying Red She Said l/s with a lip brush completely tones down the colour as opposed to actually using the stick directly.
Red lipstick was made for blondes, chicky! Get into it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the idea! I don't usually use a brush for my lips so this is handy to know if the colour is to wowza!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I would go and try Russian Red l/s! You can do like Gwen Stephanie or Christina Aguilera kinda look... Pale skin with striking red lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you think it is too strong, you can sheer it down with a lip brush?_

 
I'm taking my sis to MAC in a couple of weeks to match her for a ball room comp I'm doing her makeup for. She wants the whole Marilyn look so I'm going to get a firery red for her and I'll look at something for me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the suggestion ladies!


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 25, 2009)

Tanya Fraser's Photos - makeup | Facebook

*arwhhwhw i still cant figure out this posting a photo thingo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
* so here is a link to the pic of todays makeup in my facebook.*


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll try Creme Cup then! I have a Red She Said that I haven't tried yet coz it looks  dark but I'll try it with a lip brush!

rockin: I know how you feel! You just need to get used to it.. the first time I tried Russian Red I felt like a freak haha. It's bright and fun though! Although I prefer Lady Bug coz it's less "WOW RED!"


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I was wondering that about the new Dior foundation, might have to go and get me a sample. 

*Spectrolite* - What did you think of the Lucky Tom quad? I was planning on getting that one orToo Dolly at the HK Launch but I've heard the colours were a bit chalky and easy to dupe? What did you think?_

 
^^I like the quad alot and I'm happy with my purchase. A few of the colours are chalky - but workable and pretty. You just need a good base. I'll go through each one for you!

- Creme Royale - Gorgeous highlight, nice and smooth. Dupes: Femme Fi, Phloof!, Cloud Bound (Panedemonium Quad)

- Stylin is the chalkiest but even so, its a gorgeous violet colour and I have no other shade like it. It looks really good with Electro Sky paint pot if you have that. Dupes: Climate Blue would be the closest but Stylin has more violet in it. 

- Paradisco - Hardly any colour payoff so you need to really pack it on. Might be nice over Perky paint pot or an orange base. I ended up blending Shockwave from the Fafi Eyes 2 Quad over top of it to make it orangier. Not chalky, adds a nice sheen. Dupes: Cant think of any dupes!

- Lucky Tom - The dark browny/black colour. Kind of chalky but I didn't find it hard to blend with my 224 brush. I like it because you can apply it really subtley or build the colour. Dupes: Can't think of any really.. It's kind of like Smut with bits of glitter.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I think I need something with a bit more colour than Marquise'd... (ie. not nude-ish!) heheh.
Don't have Angel, so I can't compare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the idea of Creme in your Coffee, but I don't really have lots of blue toned pink lippies.. so maybe Cream Cup would be better?_

 
^^Creme Cup!!! It's so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its kind of like Sugar Trance lipglass but in lipstick form. I swatched Creme in Your Coffee and it was just blahhh on me. You should try them both and then decide!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Spectrolite for the review! Makes it much easier to decide if I want it. So I think I'll pass on the quads, they look amazing but if they're not awesome and a must have then it's better I pass. I really need to build my neutrals and get out there with my lippies so I'll probably go for the l/g & l/s from the collection.

On a fun note I got my gold mode piggie in the mail today!! So pretty, can't wait to do a golden brown look tomorrow! I also grabbed Stila colour converter in Peony because I heard it's a great universal blush/lip colour. I've not used a creme blush before so this should be interesting....


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 25, 2009)

Played with the HK piggy Deep Blue Green. It's a _lot _darker than I expected, kind of had to follow the same rules in application as I do with Carbon - ie. little itty bits only. One thing I discovered today is that Teal and Spiritualise look great with Gold Dusk swept over them. Could've done with aquadiasic in this to introduce a softer green colour in the inner 1/3 lid - but I am yet to grab this! GRR.
Needless to say, I was late for work today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Concealer
NC20 MSF Foundation
Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Canvas paint (whole eye socket)
Retrospeck e/s (whole eye socket)
Teal piggy (lid)
Bell Bottom Blue piggy (crease)
Vanilla piggy (crease - brow)
Spiritualise piggy (inner 1/3 lid)
Gold Dusk piggy (lid, tear duct and bottom inner 1/3 lash line)
Deep Blue Green piggy (outer 1/3 lid + V, lower 2/3 lash line)
Black Pencil (waterline outer 2/3)
Revlon Liquid Liner (top lashline flick) - ran outta time to even contemplate using f/l!
Dior Show

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s (although i think i could do with something with a _little _more colour for this look)






Me pulling a stupid face..


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^Greens really suit you! Once I've got some more neutrals I'm moving onto greens, you've inspired me!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2009)

I find it hilarious, when I come here and realise some of us decided to wear the same product.. I think we have some kind of ESP!!  I used Deep Blue Green piggie today, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Got sick of wearing coppery colours, so it is green kinda look today!

Face
MUFE HD primer in Green
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE Camouflage palette #2
Inglot Transluscent Loose Powder
Dainty Mineralised Blush
Redhead MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Deep Blue Green p/g (crease)
Old Gold p/g & Fix +(below crease line)
Kid e/s (blend out crease)
Inglot #45 - iridescent green(inner corner)
Your Ladyship p/g (highlight)
Castle Dew Felt tip pen liner (tightline)
Bankroll pearlglide liner 
Dazzle Lash mascara

Lips
MUFE light rose l/l
Lovelorn l/s
Culture Clash l/g

I wasn't sure about posting this pic, because of my 'just got up' messy hair lol..  Lips in the pic came out darker than what it is too - it looks like Girl About Town lol


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 25, 2009)

OOoh it's HK DBG Day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samibabe your pic looks great!

I really wanna try Old Gold with DBG now... I reckon that mix with Blackground would be HOT!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^Greens really suit you! Once I've got some more neutrals I'm moving onto greens, you've inspired me!_

 
Awesome - greens are great fun. I've fallen in love with blues of late.
How's your course going? I'm _so _jealous. I can't do mine 'til July (need to finish uni degree first), but it will be with Media Makeup and they use MUFE!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Awesome - greens are great fun. I've fallen in love with blues of late.
How's your course going? I'm so jealous. I can't do mine 'til July (need to finish uni degree first), but it will be with Media Makeup and they use MUFE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Holy Crap!  Are you serious? MUFE rocks and you are SO lucky!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG Sami - you have BEAUTIFUL cheekbones!! arghhh, I want them!!!

I am going to B2M for Creme Cup later this week, cant wait to try that!! I haven touched my face yet today but am about to and the line up is ~

DBG, Teal and Carbon & Fairylite to highlight
Stark Naked
Ahoy There


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_OMG Sami - you have BEAUTIFUL cheekbones!! arghhh, I want them!!!

I am going to B2M for Creme Cup later this week, cant wait to try that!! I haven touched my face yet today but am about to and the line up is ~

DBG, Teal and Carbon & Fairylite to highlight
Stark Naked
Ahoy There_

 
 Aw thanks Panda! I think it is just the camera angle though lol.. 

Yay.. your look sounds fabulous, especially DBG and Teal.. Would there be a pic for us??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 25, 2009)

You look hot, Nat! *steals your face*


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 25, 2009)

Good Morning chickies!!!!!!!!

This morning I went for a silvery blue look...

Eyes:
UDPP
Frost pigment - highlight
Pixel paint - lid
Silver Fog pigment - lid
Silver (frost) pigment - crease
Fly-by-blu pearlglide (upper lashline)
CG Volume Exact mascara
Blueboy paint - lower lashline (outer half)

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE Super Matte loose powder
Pink Swoon blush
highlight from Blonde MSF

Lips:
Pleasure Principle d/g

Oh- and apparently my package with stereo rose was delivered to work yesterday but it's not in the package tray...... I'm desperately hoping that it hasnt gone astray!!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds pretty, Jenny! Hope you find your package.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Awesome - greens are great fun. I've fallen in love with blues of late.
How's your course going? I'm so jealous. I can't do mine 'til July (need to finish uni degree first), but it will be with Media Makeup and they use MUFE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The course is excellent! I'm really loving it and the trainers are so great and are really patient and supportive. I think once I'm done I'll go back and do the air brushing course and hopefully next year get my Cert IV. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sambi - That look is so pretty on you, I'm really liking that lippy. I reckon bright pinks just pop on someone with dark hair.

Where in Melb is MUFE sold? I'd love to check it out and hadn't heard of it before. What are the prices like? Oh god hopefully not too much...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

simplyenchantin, when are you going to post the pic of you wearing that va va boom Russian Red? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rockin26, thank you! Really my lippy today isn't that bright. It is the same colour as my top, but somehow the pic makes fuschia lippy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One of MUAs at the local store has light blonde hair and she wears dark lippies.. Absolutely stunning!

There is no MUFE in Melbourne, unfortunately.. The only store that sells MUFE in Australia is Media Makeup in Adelaide (Media Makeup | | Make up courses and school in Adelaide, South Australia; also cosmetics, make up education). They don't have everything though. That's when I order stuff from Sephora or a friend in Singapore


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep - MUFE is only available in Adelaide in Australia. Who would've thunked it! (given we don't have krispy kremes, pro stores and the like!) 

Oooh. Airbrushing. I think I'd be lethal with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rockin26, are you doing Cert III? 
I'm going to do Media Makeup's Photographic Makeup & Styling (which is Cert II but 5 months longer as it incorporates more catwalk, wedding, photoshoot makeup techniques). It'll be 1 year part time in total; I have to work fulltime at the same time. BOOOO!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Yep - MUFE is only available in Adelaide in Australia. Who would've thunked it! (given we don't have krispy kremes, pro stores and the like!) 

Oooh. Airbrushing. I think I'd be lethal with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rockin26, are you doing Cert III? 
I'm going to do Media Makeup's Photographic Makeup & Styling (which is Cert II but 5 months longer as it incorporates more catwalk, wedding, photoshoot makeup techniques). It'll be 1 year part time in total; I have to work fulltime at the same time. BOOOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm doing Cert II at the mo and it's 2 nights a week and all day Sunday, and I'm looking at a short course at VUT for basic hair tech so I can broaden my services. Mine is part time too but only for 9 weeks and I'm sort of getting used to the extra load. The only thing that's draining is the school is pretty far from home so it's allot of driving and during peak hour which in Melb is crazy! Thank goodness I can plug my iPod into my car!

1 year wow! The Cert IV is only 6 months but it's 3 nights a week and all day Sunday so I guess it takes up allot of free time, then you have the out of school prac too....


----------



## jrm (Feb 26, 2009)

This conversation kinda intrigues me ..

I'm the sort of person who likes to learn about everything that interests me, and I'd love to properly study make-up and techniques etc on a more professional level - though I have absolutely no interest in doing it for a career...   (... and I've got no idea how I'd manage to figure out the time for it working a full-time job ... )

On the downside though, I think I'd be way too embarrassed to actually go ahead and do something like this though in a class ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hrm .. now I'm having flashbacks to when I was getting into cars heavily and contemplates courses on mechanics stuff :S ..  wow i'm strange .. lol

Ahhhh well .. I suspect I'm just gonna have to live with playing around with cosmetics I purchase and reading Specktra, books n stuff ...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_This conversation kinda intrigues me ..

I'm the sort of person who likes to learn about everything that interests me, and I'd love to properly study make-up and techniques etc on a more professional level - though I have absolutely no interest in doing it for a career... (... and I've got no idea how I'd manage to figure out the time for it working a full-time job ... )

On the downside though, I think I'd be way too embarrassed to actually go ahead and do something like this though in a class ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hrm .. now I'm having flashbacks to when I was getting into cars heavily and contemplates courses on mechanics stuff :S .. wow i'm strange .. lol

Ahhhh well .. I suspect I'm just gonna have to live with playing around with cosmetics I purchase and reading Specktra, books n stuff ..._

 
When I got the email notification of this post, I had to think about who jrm was.. That's how long you've been away, Jenna! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think there is nothing wrong with you doing the classes, even you are not planning to make a career out of it.  Who knows?  You might change your mind lol.. 

I studied Fashion Design, but it is pretty useless now that I am not working as a designer anymore.. But I still find what I learnt in the classes really handy!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_On the downside though, I think I'd be way too embarrassed to actually go ahead and do something like this though in a class ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You would have nothing to be embarrassed about in a MU Course JRM. The girls in my group are amazing and all just want to learn and get better with their technique. Last night the girl working on me was having the worst time with contouring but we just kept going until she got it, I was her biggest cheer squad cos I really wanted her to get it. 

Some girls in the group want to go pro and others are just happy to pick up some great tricks and will do makeup on the side as a creative outlet. I would highly recommend a course to anyone who's interest in makeup is more than just a passing thing.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_You I was her biggest cheer squad cos I really wanted her to get it. _

 
 Aww.. You are such a sweetie!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Aww.. You are such a sweetie!_

 

Aww shucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just love seeing people do well, I'm a motivator


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 26, 2009)

Girls I'm really starting to get upset... 

I think my Stereo Rose MSF has gone walkabouts...


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 26, 2009)

^^^Oh noooooooooo....... Who would do such a thing! You can't deprive an addict of her product!! 

I really hope it isn't so and that it shows up Jen!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Girls I'm really starting to get upset... 

I think my Stereo Rose MSF has gone walkabouts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have a feeling it will turn up Jen!  Fingers crossed..


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah...there are several different scenarios... 

It could have been brought upstairs by an employee and it's sitting on their desk or somewhere...  or it could be with the people downstairs...

Or the aust post employee could have left it down in the foyer and someone else has stolen it from the foyer... :-(

I'm hoping that it turns up soon....


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_1 year wow! The Cert IV is only 6 months but it's 3 nights a week and all day Sunday so I guess it takes up allot of free time, then you have the out of school prac too...._

 
I WISH I had the all day Sunday option! A class duration of longer than 2.5 hrs would be really helpful I reckon, especially if you were on a roll with learning something!

At Media Makeup, the classes only run 2 nights per week 6pm - 8:30pm, so there's only 5 contact hours per week, hence 6-7 months for Cert II (add 4 months or so for the extra bit). The fulltime classes are Mon - Thurs, 8:30 - 1pm (i think), so it's 3.5 months in total. GRRR. Wish I had a weekend option!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I'm hoping that it turns up soon...._

 
Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay everyone who does not have Tippy Blush from the Hello Kitty collection on their list needs to remedy that like.. NOW. It's the most gorgeous pink ever and looks amazing with Blonde MSF. This sounds horribly vain but all day I couldn't stop myself from checkin my cheeks in various mirrors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Todays Look: Bright, Dramatic, Bold!

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mehron Velvet Touch Primer
MAC Mineralize Powder Foundation
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Blackground p/p
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Deep Shade - Lids + lower lash line
Romping - Crease
Vellum - Brow highlight + Centre of lids
Beauty Marked - Crease
Reflects Purple Duo - Patted onto lids
Blacktrack
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - Highlight
Tippy Blush
Blonde MSF

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip
Lavender Whip
Ever So Rich cremesheen glass


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Whoa! Sounds awesome Spectrolite. Tippy blush, eh?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

^^  Goodie about Tippy.. I got that and Fun & Games coming soon! Grrr..Now I need more money to order HKK, Grand Duo and SS all one go!  Freakin annoying!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Aw thanks Panda! I think it is just the camera angle though lol.. 

Yay.. your look sounds fabulous, especially DBG and Teal.. Would there be a pic for us??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
LOL, I dunno... any angle I think would show those lovely high bone structures you have!!

I will post a pic one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe... but I do have a legitimate excuse for not posting today - had to dash to the hospital to get hubby - he just had surgery


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ Hope he feels better soon, panda!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks sweetie!!! He's a little sore and sorry, but he will be Ok in a few days


----------



## Septemba (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh no panda, I hope your hubby is okay!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL, I dunno... any angle I think would show those lovely high bone structures you have!!

I will post a pic one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe... but I do have a legitimate excuse for not posting today - had to dash to the hospital to get hubby - he just had surgery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 LMAO!  Now you have a panda avatar!  I loved Shalom avatar though!  Thank you.. But really, I hate getting my pic taken because of my cheeks and nose..  If someone offered me an extreme makeover, they will go first, as well as opting for massive liposuction.  Hope your hubby is okay too!


----------



## jrm (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LMAO!  Now you have a panda avatar!  I loved Shalom avatar though!  Thank you.. But really, I hate getting my pic taken because of my cheeks and nose..  If someone offered me an extreme makeover, they will go first, as well as opting for massive liposuction.  Hope your hubby is okay too!_

 
So what do we need to convince you to take more pics of yourself?

... would others on this thread taking pictures of themselves first help encourage you?


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Neutral look today! Woohoo!

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Concealer
NC20 MSF Foundation
Redhead MSF
Margin Blush

EYES:
UDPP
Sublime Nature paint
Vanilla piggy (lid + inner v)
Woodwinked e/s (crease & just over)
Satin Taupe e/s (crease + outer v)
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s (I think I should've used What a Do! tho)


----------



## Septemba (Feb 26, 2009)

Sambi is gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That sounds pretty CatsMeow! I still haven't snaffled anything from BBR *hides*


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey chickies!!!!!!!

Today was a chocolate brown day as I needed something to go with my dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Corn shadestick - lid
Tempting e/s - lid and crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown - upper lashline and tightline
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara is brown
Teddy e/l - lower lashline

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Marquise'd l/s

Here is the link to the FOTD:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/r...7/#post1522931


----------



## Septemba (Feb 26, 2009)

Love it, MrsMay!! You're so glam!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Marquise'd looks so awesome on you Jenny. I was about to do a little rant about Marquise'd (wearing it today) and how it just does _nothing_ for me. Perhaps I need a liner? Or just gorgeous lips and colouring like you!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rah... I don't think I should get Cream Cup. Perhaps Creme in your coffee would be best for me... bit more colour...
Samibabe did you recommend Angel? Will that have enough colour??


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ Thanks girls!

Ali - try it with spice lipliner!  I used this to line my lips then colour them in a tiny little bit.  This is perhaps what is giving Marquise'd more colour?  I'm actually finding that this is the perfect nude for me... and I'm considering a backup as it's turning out to be a no-brainer everyday colour...


----------



## jrm (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Today was a chocolate brown day as I needed something to go with my dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
... oh no .. the infamous brown dress .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_... oh no .. the infamous brown dress .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Look out, I will be over in your office in a couple of minutes


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Oooh office politics. lol.
Did you find your MSF?


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 26, 2009)

I think I'm going to have to try out this Marquise'd, I love a nice nudie.

As usual a lovely look today Jenny, brown looks so seductive on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Playing with some of my new Gorgeous Cosmetics today and it must be alright because one of the guys said I was glowing today! I don't usually wear a liquid foundation during the day nor do I contour so it could be added into my daily routine. I don't have proper cheek colour yet so I improvised with my e/s.

*Face*
Gorgeous Base Perfect Foundation
Gorgeous Concealer
Gorgeous Powder Perfect
MSF Blonde - blush
Wedge e/s - contour
Shroom e/s - highlight

*Eyes*
UDPP
Femme Fi e/s - all over lid
Wedge e/s - crease and outer v
Honesty e/s - inner corner & above on lid
Typographic e/s -  outer v
Gold Mode piggie - crease & slightly above
Clinique Buttermilk e/s - highlight
Inglot Black gel eyeliner - outer corners only
Mabeline Define a Lash black mascara

*Lips*
Bresh Brew l/s
Naked Frost l/g


What does everyont think about MAC Studio Fix Fluid 15 Foundation? I'm thinking about trying this in my kit?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

Where is your pic today, CatsMeow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like Cream Cup better than Angel, for the texture wise.. Don't worry, I am not so crazy about Marquise'd on me either. I just prefer Amplified/Cremesheen formula than lustre/frost, when it comes to nudey lippies..


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Oooh office politics. lol.
Did you find your MSF?_

 
No, I havent found it yet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wondering if one of the other tenants has received it in their mail and hopefully it might find its way back to me?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ Hope you find it Jenny. Also, I'm wearing no make up today *hide*


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Where is your pic today, CatsMeow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like Cream Cup better than Angel, for the texture wise.. Don't worry, I am not so crazy about Marquise'd on me either. I just prefer Amplified/Cremesheen formula than lustre/frost, when it comes to nudey lippies.._

 
Got the pic done and then the camera battery died when I got to work so I didn't have an opportunity to upload. Will tonight if I have time! I luuuuurve vanilla piggy and woodwinked e/s - SO HAPPY with those purchases! 

I feel like Marquise'd completely disappears off me quicker than most and I have never had a problem with fading lippy on me before. Yeah Amplified works better on me too, haven't tried cremesheen yet.
Maybe I should try Cream Cup given Angel is on the perm line?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

A hectic day..  A total mess purple look for me today as I was pushing for time.. Damn it!

Face
Same as yesterday
Gentle Mineralised Blush
Blonde MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Electro Sky p/p
Lotus land e/s (inner corner)
Creme De Violet e/s (inner corner)
Parfait Amour e/s(mid lid)
Hepcat e/s (crease)
Pink Pearl p/g & Duraline (mid lid)
Kitschmas p/g (highlight)
Castle Dew Felt tip liner (tightline)
UD 24/7 liner in Lucky - bright purple glitter (lower lash)
Dazzle Lash Mascara

Lips
Up the Amp l/s
Ever so Rich c/g


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I feel like Marquise'd completely disappears off me quicker than most and I have never had a problem with fading lippy on me before. Yeah Amplified works better on me too, haven't tried cremesheen yet.
Maybe I should try Cream Cup given Angel is on the perm line?_

 
It does that to me too!  Do you have pigmented lips?  Marquise'd makes my lips wrinkly too, but then I find all the lustre lippies do that to me..grrr..  Cream Cup is perm, too, isn't it?  I thought only Lavender Whip is LE..


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_It does that to me too! Do you have pigmented lips? Marquise'd makes my lips wrinkly too, but then I find all the lustre lippies do that to me..grrr.. Cream Cup is perm, too, isn't it? I thought only Lavender Whip is LE.._

 
Yup, you're right Cream Cup is perm. Sold out on the MAC website tho, but I'd B2M anyways.

YES - it makes my lips wrinkly too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Even with jurlique lip balm underneath. Poo! 
I think I've officially joined "Team Anti Lustre". Having said this, I have All's Fair and that's a lustre and it doesn't give me the same grief. Maybe "Team Anti Nude Lustres" is more accurate.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Yup, you're right Cream Cup is perm. Sold out on the MAC website tho, but I'd B2M anyways.

YES - it makes my lips wrinkly too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even with jurlique lip balm underneath. Poo! 
I think I've officially joined "Team Anti Lustre". Having said this, I have All's Fair and that's a lustre and it doesn't give me the same grief. Maybe "Team Anti Nude Lustres" is more accurate._

 





You crack me up!!  Yeah, all we need is a dancing boobie smiley with a sign that says 'team anti nude lustres' then..  Actually, the finger flickin smiley with that sign might be more appropriate..


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ LOL at you all.

The BBR lustres seem a little different to me than previous lustres (Lightly Ripe and Mellow Mood) - they almost seem a little gritty?  I still love them though...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2009)

Even All's fair looks funny on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whoa MrsMay, just saw your FOTD.. Great cleavage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Sorry, I wanted to look at your eyes, but kept losing my focus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like your look with darker lips though.. Maybe I am used to seeing you that way lol.. 

Ahhh.. I am really loving Gentle Mineralized Blush today. Hope Grand Duo stuff are as good!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Even All's fair looks funny on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whoa MrsMay, just saw your FOTD.. Great cleavage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Sorry, I wanted to look at your eyes, but kept losing my focus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like your look with darker lips though.. Maybe I am used to seeing you that way lol.. 

Ahhh.. I am really loving Gentle Mineralized Blush today. Hope Grand Duo stuff are as good!_

 





  Yeah, I let the girls out today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







UPDATE:  I just received Stereo Rose MSF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was sooo happy that I hugged the girl who brought me the package lol... s'ok though, I know her well lol.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 27, 2009)

sambibabe said:


> Whoa MrsMay, just saw your FOTD.. Great cleavage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





 Yeah, I let the girls out today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







UPDATE: I just received Stereo Rose MSF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was sooo happy that I hugged the girl who brought me the package lol... s'ok though, I know her well lol._

 

Yay for finding it!!!!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

Woo MrsMay! Can't wait to see a FOTD with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks sooo pretty.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks girls.. now I'm blushing lol...

I'm so excited - couldnt have been better that it arrived on a Friday afternoon!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh don't you hate it when it doesn't and you have to wait until Monday - booo!


----------



## jrm (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_... oh no .. the infamous brown dress .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Whoa MrsMay, just saw your FOTD.. Great cleavage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Sorry, I wanted to look at your eyes, but kept losing my focus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, this is kinda what I mean't when I heard about the brown dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 

I've .. uhhh .. witnessed it before ..  it's much more .. uhm ... in-your-face in person .. especially when she leans over your desk just to make a point of showing them off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhh to have a chest like that, maybe i'm just jealous ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





  Yeah, I let the girls out today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
mmhmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .. s'if you're not doing it to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_UPDATE: I just received Stereo Rose MSF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was sooo happy that I hugged the girl who brought me the package lol... s'ok though, I know her well lol._

 
So glad that wasn't me .... but boy was she excited to show it to me! .. and wow, the swatch of it on my hand awesome .. i'm **majorly* *jealous!


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, not to sound _ignorant _or anything - but what collection is Stereo Rose MSF? (never heard of it!)


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Yes, this is kinda what I mean't when I heard about the brown dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 

I've .. uhhh .. witnessed it before .. it's much more .. uhm ... in-your-face in person .. especially when she leans over your desk just to make a point of showing them off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











  I dont make a point of showing them off... they do a good enough job of that themselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's not my fault that the partitions between desks in your office are the right height to lean on!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Ok, not to sound ignorant or anything - but what collection is Stereo Rose MSF? (never heard of it!)_

 

According to Peacelover18's review on Make Up Alley:
"This product was LE with the July 2005 Gold Play collection. The official color description is a pure shimmering coral with golden/bronze nuances."


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 27, 2009)

So that MSF is 4 years old?!? Damn. 
Who did you have to maim to get that?? heheh.

Sounds absolutely stunning btw!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_So that MSF is 4 years old?!? Damn. 
Who did you have to maim to get that?? heheh.

Sounds absolutely stunning btw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, 4 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didnt have to maim anyone, I had subscribed to a specktra member's sale thread and as soon as I saw it listed I sent her a PM!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

I need more MSFs! I only have Petticoat and I'm not mad about it...

As for a FOTD, it's too hot and I can't be bothered so you'll find me in Missy slimshine and daggy clothes today.


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ Didnt have to maim anyone, I had subscribed to a specktra member's sale thread and as soon as I saw it listed I sent her a PM!_

 



 *subscribes to the sale thread...


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I need more MSFs! I only have Petticoat and I'm not mad about it...

As for a FOTD, it's too hot and I can't be bothered so you'll find me in Missy slimshine and daggy clothes today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I'm not mad about petticoat either, but I LOVE the BBR msf's.... no where near as glittery and metallic as petticoat!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 27, 2009)

Mmmmm I love MSF's so much! I'd love to get my mitts on Stereo Rose. I hope it gets re-released this year. *crosses fingers*

Todays look was teal n brown. I liked how it turned out but I wasn't sure if my lips were too bright. Oh well, if I looked like a fool then too bad!

*Face:*
Prep+Prime Face Protect
MAC Mineralized Powder Foundation
Blot
*
Eyes:*
Delft p/p
Teal Pigment - Lids
Interview MES - Blue side over top of Teal pigment
A Little Folie - Crease
Interview MES - Brown side in crease over top of Folie
Creme Royale - Brow highlight, inner corners
Sharkskin s/s - lower lash line
Mystery Kohl Power - lower lash line
Interview MES - Blue side on top of Mystery
Blacktrack
Lash Blast

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick <3
Nars Crazed
Shooting Star MSF

*Lips:*
Most Popular Lipstick
Sweet Strawberry l/g


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh man do I miss Stereo Rose :/  That needs to be repromoted, along with Lightscapade!

Today:
(MAC unless otherwise noted~)

Face:
MUFE HD foundation
Studio Fix powder in NC15
Light Flush MSF

Eyes:
too faced shadow insurance
Mauvement pigment
Mystery e/s
Carbon e/s
Vanilla e/s
Loreal Telescopic mascara
blacktrack fluidline

Lips:
Viva Glam II


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Mmmmm I love MSF's so much! I'd love to get my mitts on Stereo Rose. I hope it gets re-released this year. *crosses fingers*

Todays look was teal n brown. I liked how it turned out but I wasn't sure if my lips were too bright. Oh well, if I looked like a fool then too bad!

*Face:*
Prep+Prime Face Protect
MAC Mineralized Powder Foundation
Blot

*Eyes:*
Delft p/p
Teal Pigment - Lids
Interview MES - Blue side over top of Teal pigment
A Little Folie - Crease
Interview MES - Brown side in crease over top of Folie
Creme Royale - Brow highlight, inner corners
Sharkskin s/s - lower lash line
Mystery Kohl Power - lower lash line
Interview MES - Blue side on top of Mystery
Blacktrack
Lash Blast

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick <3
Nars Crazed
Shooting Star MSF

*Lips:*
Most Popular Lipstick
Sweet Strawberry l/g_

 
I really wish you had a pic, I'd love to see this look! I really want to get Delft but I dunno if I would use it that much or how??


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I really wish you had a pic, I'd love to see this look! I really want to get Delft but I dunno if I would use it that much or how??_

 
 Delft is gorgeous!  But then I don't use it as much as Bare Study or Rubenesque p/p.. I think you can get Delft sample from the clearance bin, which lasts for awhile..


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Delft is gorgeous! But then I don't use it as much as Bare Study or Rubenesque p/p.. I think you can get Delft sample from the clearance bin, which lasts for awhile.._

 
Thanks Sambi, I'll check it out next month when I get paid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I've got Rubenesque and you know I'm not lovin it. I've used it a few times but I find when I try to layer a shade over it the texture makes it had to blend over and sometimes the e/s seems like it's stuck to parts of the paint more than other spots and it's almost patchy? Any suggestions?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Thanks Sambi, I'll check it out next month when I get paid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I've got Rubenesque and you know I'm not lovin it. I've used it a few times but I find when I try to layer a shade over it the texture makes it had to blend over and sometimes the e/s seems like it's stuck to parts of the paint more than other spots and it's almost patchy? Any suggestions?_

 
Oh that sounds weird.. Was it a brand new p/p? I never had that problem with any of my p/p, but I get that with Corn Shadestick.  Do you think it is dried out a bit?


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2009)

Sharkbytes reminded me that I should pull my HD foundation out of the fridge..

BBR look for me today!  The same usual 100 strokes + French Cuff + Flip combo..

Love Blowdry l/s though and it doesn't belong to 'ugly lustre' group


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 27, 2009)

It was BNIB and I bought it at MAC, I dunno I'm not used to working with paints so maybe it's just me.

I had a bit of time to spare to have a play today so I gave Rubenesque another go and played with some gold and purples.

*Face*
Clinque Super Fit Foundation
Gorgeous concealer
Gorgeous Perfect Pressed Powder
MAC Bronzer Golden - Contour (still practicing with this)
Stila Convertable Colour in Peony - Blush

*Eyes*
UDPP
Rubenesque p/p - all over lid
Femme Fi e/s - inner corner upper & lower
Smudged Violet e/s - middle to outer lid & mid lower lash line
Random Inglot Purple - outer v crease
Shadowy Lady - outer v out outer lower lash line
Shroom e/s - highlight
Inglot black gel eyeline
MAC Eye Kohl black - outer water line upper and lower
Dior Show Mascara

*Lips*
Stila Convertable Colour in Peony
Nymphette l/g


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Thanks Sambi, I'll check it out next month when I get paid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I've got Rubenesque and you know I'm not lovin it. I've used it a few times but I find when I try to layer a shade over it the texture makes it had to blend over and sometimes the e/s seems like it's stuck to parts of the paint more than other spots and it's almost patchy? Any suggestions?_

 
Yep...store your paintpots upside down!  It really works, even though it sounds weird.  It prevents them from getting dry and cakey, which will make it difficult to spread and blend evenly.


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 28, 2009)

I decided on my favorite smoky look today...Satin Taupe always looks amazing, imo

Face:
MUFE HD
Select Sheer powder
NARS Albatross
Beauty Powder (the one from MAC Ungaro collection, I forget the name now)
a little Emote for contouring

Eyes:
UDPP
Blackground paintpot
Satin Taupe
Mystery
Carbon
Vanilla
Maybelline XXL Extensions mascara
Penultimate liner

Lips:
Angel l/s
NARS Turkish Delight gloss


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I really wish you had a pic, I'd love to see this look! I really want to get Delft but I dunno if I would use it that much or how??_

 
I actually WAS going to take a pic that day and go the camera ready and everything. Then I remembered that my re-chargeable batteries died and I was meant to buy some new ones.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll get some tomorrow!

Delft is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It works well with teals and blues obviously but purples and greens looks great over it too. If you are having trouble with un-even distribution of your shadows over your paint pots - try applying them with your fingers instead of a brush. I find that if I do it that way I have more control and can feather it out easier. I used to use my 252 (or something..) but now its finger brush all the way! Start off with a thin layer and if you need more you can build it up. Just wait for it to try in between layers. The heat from your fingers also makes it easier to apply.

Your look today looks great btw! The purple really suits you.
- - - - - - - - - - 
Todays look was actually a variation of a look I did a few days ago. I just swapped a few colours:

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Blackground p/p
Bell Bottom Blue - Lids
Romping - Crease
Beauty Marked - Crease
Vellum - Highlight
Creme Royale - Inner corners (I LOVE this colour!!!)
Sharkskin - Lower lash line
Inglot pigment - a gorgeous blue shade... dont know the number :x
Blacktrack + Max Factor Masterpiece mascara

*Cheeks:*
Tippy Blush
Blonde MSF

*Lips:*
Lickable Cremesheen lipstick
Love Knot Lustreglass - AMAZING with lickable! The hottest pink lips I ever wore.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 28, 2009)

Lookin good girls! Rockin I love the pics, such a soft and pretty look!


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 28, 2009)

Agree with spectrolite!!  Purple looks great on you rockin!

Yeah sharkbytes, satin taupe is one of the best!  Love your lip combinations!  Angel and Turkish Delight sounds yummy!!

Ooooh.. would love to see your pic spectrolite! It is about time


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_It was BNIB and I bought it at MAC, I dunno I'm not used to working with paints so maybe it's just me.

I had a bit of time to spare to have a play today so I gave Rubenesque another go and played with some gold and purples.

*Face*
Clinque Super Fit Foundation
Gorgeous concealer
Gorgeous Perfect Pressed Powder
MAC Bronzer Golden - Contour (still practicing with this)
Stila Convertable Colour in Peony - Blush

*Eyes*
UDPP
Rubenesque p/p - all over lid
Femme Fi e/s - inner corner upper & lower
Smudged Violet e/s - middle to outer lid & mid lower lash line
Random Inglot Purple - outer v crease
Shadowy Lady - outer v out outer lower lash line
Shroom e/s - highlight
Inglot black gel eyeline
MAC Eye Kohl black - outer water line upper and lower
Dior Show Mascara

*Lips*
Stila Convertable Colour in Peony
Nymphette l/g
















_

 
great purple look rockin.....!!! lovin' it...

looks like everyone has included piccehs in their WAYWT thread... so i guess it's myy turn....

i was having fun with myy piggy samples... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<---*FACE*--->
Prep + Prime SPF50
Mineralized Satinfinish in NC40
Shadester Sculpting Powder
Fun & Games
NARS Albatross
MUFE HD Powder

<---*EYES*--->
TFSI
Blackground Paintpot
Melon Piggy (2/3 of the lid) --> love love love love love this..
Antique Green piggy (crease & outer V)
Beauty Marked (deepen the crease)
Parfait Amour (over Antique Green)
Sable (over Parfait Amour - tone down the color)
Naked piggy (highlighter)
Silver Fog piggy (tearduct)
UD 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Zero
CG Lash Exact

<---*LIPS*--->
NYX lipliner in Mauve
NYX Round l/s in Pumpkin Pie
Mimmy l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 28, 2009)

^^Very pretty Myystiqueen, you are a super cutie. Smokey looks really suit your gorgeous skin tone >_<


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey everyone... went to office works today because im going to depot all my shadows and make my own CD case palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so cross your fingers and wish me luck for not breaking any of my shadows 

Anyone have a prefered method of depotting? im super nervous about doing it!


Did a look today using tempting

All MAC unless said...


Studio Fix Fluid NC15
Studio Fix Powder NW15
Studio Fix Conceler NC15
Savvy brow pencil in light brown
Stark Naked Beauty Powder Blush
Peaches Blush

Unitled Paint
Tempting Quad all colours
Savvy Black eye pencil
CoverGirl Lash Blast

Bouy oh Bouy lipstick


piccies!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...9/#post1526377


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 1, 2009)

I just broke my first attempt....


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2009)

^^Oooo that sucks :x Hope it wasn't anything super precious! I depot using the candle method. I only ever had 1 mishap and dunked Pink Freeze into hot wax because I got distracted. It's all good though, Pink Freeze survived mostly.

Todays Face: 
*
Eyes:*
Rollickin p/p
Waft e/s (From Gentle Fume eyes) - Lids
Cloudburst mixed with Bottlegreen + Plumage - Crease
Rondelle - Highlight + Inner corners
Sharkskin - Lower lash line
Teal pigment - Lower lash line
Penultimate Liner
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Ablaze Blush
Shooting Star MSF

*Lips:*
Cremecup lipstick
Fashion Scoop cremesheen glass


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 1, 2009)

Love the look Mystic!! Smokey with your eye shape is so flattering.

Spectrolite is Cloudburst mixed with Bottlegreen + Plumage  all piggies?


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Oooo that sucks :x Hope it wasn't anything super precious! I depot using the candle method. I only ever had 1 mishap and dunked Pink Freeze into hot wax because I got distracted. It's all good though, Pink Freeze survived mostly.

Todays Face: 

*Eyes:*
Rollickin p/p
Waft e/s (From Gentle Fume eyes) - Lids
Cloudburst mixed with Bottlegreen + Plumage - Crease
Rondelle - Highlight + Inner corners
Sharkskin - Lower lash line
Teal pigment - Lower lash line
Penultimate Liner
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Ablaze Blush
Shooting Star MSF

*Lips:*
Cremecup lipstick
Fashion Scoop cremesheen glass_

 

oh no, i did it on a shadow that was on its last legs anyway and permanent to ensure there was no real tears. I tried with my straightening iron... i think i might give the candle ago though because i kept burning my fingers
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





your look sounds gorg though! i always kick myself for not getting rollickin


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

myystiqueen, you are so cute!  Love your skin..

billy cakes, wow.. your avatar pic doesn't do you any justice..  I don't use any heat when it comes to depotting. Just snip and flick and it is super fast.. 

YouTube - Depotting MAC w/o heat
A grey look for me today!

Face
Same as yesterday
NARS Orgasm
Redhead MSF

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Greenstroke p/p
Softwash Grey p/p (all over wash)
Knight e/s (below crease)
Vellum e/s (above crease)
Vanilla e/s (highlight)
Redhead MSF - lightest shade(highlight)

Lips
Creme Cup l/s
Ever So Rich c/g

Then my MUA fixed my eyes a bit by adding Top Knot e/s on little V area with #228 & #219 brushes.  If I decided to go out, then I can bring that V up higher, making a bigger V. I love it so much, I don't know how I am going to remove makeup today!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, awesome depotting tute Nat! Thanks heaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face:

NW20 SF powder
Dainty Blush
Lightflush MSF
Redhead MSF

Eyes:

Rubenesque p/p
Soba e/s
French Cuff e/s
Flip e/s
Amber Lights e/s
Shore Leave e/s
Feline e/l
Blacktrack f/l
Hypnose mascara

Lips:

Marque l/s
Monodramatic l/g


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh pretty, dont you just love top knot! Where do you find the alchol in australia though :S


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

Love all of Koren's tutes, especially his new Be-you-tified ones lol.. 

I went to Bunnings and grabbed Pure Acetone, which works too. But now I don't even use Acetone! I just use hubby's Swiss Army knife and slide the longest one slowly under the pan, separating the glue.  Oh, I actually use Acetone to remove the glue off the knife, otherwise someone will kill me. 

Anyway, lucky MAC doesn't use Super glue lol..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Oh pretty, dont you just love top knot! Where do you find the alchol in australia though :S_

 
You should be able to find a green bottle called Isopropyl Alcohol in your local supermarket.. (it has an alligator on it I believe) Hope that helps!


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 1, 2009)

i use the straightening iron method with no problems. I find the trick is to use tweezers to pick up everything (stops burns) and to leave it on the iron a lil longer then you think. the only time ive had a problem is when ive taken it off the iron to early. I wrk at Bunnos!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we also sell pure alcohol (acetone is a lil strong for my liking) it comes in a spray bottle i use it to remove the glue before putting the stickers on.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ Not our Bunnings! LOL..  I was told that I have to go to a specialised cleaning store to get it, because a lot of people buy it for naughty purpose..


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Hey everyone... went to office works today because im going to depot all my shadows and make my own CD case palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so cross your fingers and wish me luck for not breaking any of my shadows 

Anyone have a prefered method of depotting? im super nervous about doing it!


Did a look today using tempting

All MAC unless said...

Studio Fix Fluid NC15
Studio Fix Powder NW15
Studio Fix Conceler NC15
Savvy brow pencil in light brown
Stark Naked Beauty Powder Blush
Peaches Blush

Unitled Paint
Tempting Quad all colours
Savvy Black eye pencil
CoverGirl Lash Blast

Bouy oh Bouy lipstick

piccies!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...9/#post1526377_

 
that's just uber pruuuteehhh billy_cakes...!! love it...
what's in the tempting quad btw??
hmm... what did you get from office works??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Love the look Mystic!! Smokey with your eye shape is so flattering.

Spectrolite is Cloudburst mixed with Bottlegreen + Plumage  all piggies?_

 
thanks rockin....!! i do love smokey eye...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_myystiqueen, you are so cute!  Love your skin..

billy cakes, wow.. your avatar pic doesn't do you any justice.. I don't use any heat when it comes to depotting. Just snip and flick and it is super fast.. 

YouTube - Depotting MAC w/o heat
A grey look for me today!

Face
Same as yesterday
NARS Orgasm
Redhead MSF

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Greenstroke p/p
Softwash Grey p/p (all over wash)
Knight e/s (below crease)
Vellum e/s (above crease)
Vanilla e/s (highlight)
Redhead MSF - lightest shade(highlight)

Lips
Creme Cup l/s
Ever So Rich c/g

Then my MUA fixed my eyes a bit by adding Top Knot e/s on little V area with #228 & #219 brushes. If I decided to go out, then I can bring that V up higher, making a bigger V. I love it so much, I don't know how I am going to remove makeup today!_

 
thanks sambi but the camera is fooling you there.. myy skin isn't that perfect... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




uhm.. i saw koren's tutorial but where to get the cutting tool thingy - the clipper?? (not sure about the name.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)??

ohh... a nice grey eye... but how come she fixed your look?? as in... did she just offer to do it as a favor?? 

gotta try a grey look to myy first uni class tomorrow... so excited... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Oh pretty, dont you just love top knot! Where do you find the alchol in australia though :S_

 
as simply said... i've been using the isopropyl alcohol that you can get from priceline..



 



so far i've depotted 12-15 shadows using candle method - i accidentally broke springtime skipper in the process though..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




boring pinkish neutral look feat. NYX for today :

*<---*FACE*--->*
Prep + Prime SPF50
EDM Intensive in Olive Medium
Shadester Sculpting Powder
Cargo Miami Beach Blush
Maybelline Shine Free Loose Powder (the best cheapo loose powder.... :L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<---*EYES*--->*
TFSI
NYX Strawberry Milk JEP
NYX Platinum Pink e/s
NYX Iced Mocha e/s
NYX Dark Brown e/s
NYX High Light e/s
UD 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Zero
Max Factor Aqua Lash Mascara

*<---*LIPS*--->*
MAC Blankety l/s
MAC C-Thru l/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 1, 2009)

Isocol that's the one.. I couldn't think of the exact name!! Thanks for the pic myystiqueen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Goodluck for uni tomorrow!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_what's in the tempting quad btw??

thanks sambi but the camera is fooling you there.. myy skin isn't that perfect... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




uhm.. i saw koren's tutorial but where to get the cutting tool thingy - the clipper?? (not sure about the name.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)??

ohh... a nice grey eye... but how come she fixed your look?? as in... did she just offer to do it as a favor?? 

gotta try a grey look to myy first uni class tomorrow... so excited... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as simply said... i've been using the isopropyl alcohol that you can get from priceline..

so far i've depotted 12-15 shadows using candle method - i accidentally broke springtime skipper in the process though..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tempting quad is from Cult of Cherry collection.

You can get the cutter like that from any hardware or craft store. Probably cheaper at the hardware store though!  I saw one for 99 cents.

I have gotten so frustrated with my eyes.. Either my eyes look too subtle or too much. It doesn't help that I have Asian eyes.. Watching tutes help, but I really need the techniques that are suitable for my eyeshape. So I told my MUA and she only spent 5 minutes to fix the problem! 

Cool.. I will have to look up Isopropyl..

Oh no.. not SPRINGTIME SKIPPER!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Isocol that's the one.. I couldn't think of the exact name!! Thanks for the pic myystiqueen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Goodluck for uni tomorrow!_

 
 I won't remember the name either! It is amazing how I remember all the MAC stuff..  I will remember the green croc tho!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello all!!

Here is a look from both yesterday and today:

Yesterday:

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - highlight
Bare Study p/p - lid
Gold Mode pigment - lid
Museum Bronze pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Steppin Out d/g then Blow Dry l/s for the rest of the day



 

 

 


Today I wore:

Eyes:
UDPP
Your ladyship pigment - lash to brow
Tea Time pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Blonde MSF

Lips:
Brick lipliner
Cult of Cherry l/g

Sorry... didnt take pics today...


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Love the look Mystic!! Smokey with your eye shape is so flattering.

Spectrolite is Cloudburst mixed with Bottlegreen + Plumage  all piggies?_

 

^^Bottlegreen, Plumage and Cloudburst are all teal/green, matte eye shadows that happen to be right next to each other in my palette. I couldn't decide which one of them I wanted to use so I just dabbed my brush in each one


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooohh MrsMay, you used your precious Museum Bronze!  That looks great!

Wow spectrolite! If I dabbed my brush in all those colours, my eyes would end up with a big ball of muddy colours!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Isocol that's the one.. I couldn't think of the exact name!! Thanks for the pic myystiqueen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Goodluck for uni tomorrow!_

 
hahahaha... i couldn't remember either...
thanks simply..!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Tempting quad is from Cult of Cherry collection.

You can get the cutter like that from any hardware or craft store. Probably cheaper at the hardware store though! I saw one for 99 cents.

I have gotten so frustrated with my eyes.. Either my eyes look too subtle or too much. It doesn't help that I have Asian eyes.. Watching tutes help, but I really need the techniques that are suitable for my eyeshape. So I told my MUA and she only spent 5 minutes to fix the problem! 

Cool.. I will have to look up Isopropyl..

Oh no.. not SPRINGTIME SKIPPER!!!!_

 
thanks for the info, sambi... but isn't there any specific name for each shadow??

oo... 99cents?? going to go check it out then.... thanks for the info (again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

wow...!! 5 minutes?? that's why they are called MAs... haha

yeaaa i know..... but it's not completely shattered... but still... the barbie logo is almost unrecognizable.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








okay now... what's with Museum Bronze??


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG you girls are such angels! I'm sending the bf out tomorrow on a manly trip to bunnings to find it and we already have the clipper thingys so i'll be all set! I'll let you girls know how it goes tomorrow night!

Mrs. May... i always think your eyelashes look unreal! Is it the mascara or are yuo just naturally gifted?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

^^Sorry, myystiqueen, I didn't read your question properly!  Yeah tempting quad has tempting, sharp, next to nothing and dark edge. 

Yeah, I saw 99 cent clippers at Bunnings (here I go again, Tana!)

I couldn't believe she only took 5 minutes..  Of course I came home to reproduce the look and it is not the same. lol

Oh no.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can still see Barbie though. It has a kinda 'vintage' look to it for sure


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^Sorry, myystiqueen, I didn't read your question properly!  Yeah tempting quad has tempting, sharp, next to nothing and dark edge. 

Yeah, I saw 99 cent clippers at Bunnings (here I go again, Tana!)

I couldn't believe she only took 5 minutes..  Of course I came home to reproduce the look and it is not the same. lol

Oh no.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can still see Barbie though. It has a kinda 'vintage' look to it for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooo... thanks!! 
sharp, eh?? i should have got that quad...

hmm.. i have been to bunnings several times, but i have no idea how to go there cause myy brother used to take me there... >.<

just some more practices, nat.. it's all what it takes...

vintage?? oh well.... let's just see the bright side...


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, the tempting quad is really nice actually, dark edge is probably my favourite from the quad.

Does anyone in adelaide know how the girls at either the myer or the djs counter are with B2Ming depotted shadows?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 1, 2009)

I cant wait for my tempting quad to arrive! Been anxiously watching my postie :|

Sami I use the same method to depot all my shadows!! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I havent been as sucessful using the same technique with blushes - got any tips for me?? I am terrified of burning stuff with candles and poking things with knives.... I broke my Emote blush and was horrified that it was chipped everywhere - I bought another and havent touched it, waiting to find some better blush depotting techniques :|

MQ - Springtime Skipper, yikes!!!!!

Billy I dont know about Adelaide but Paddo do


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Yeah, the tempting quad is really nice actually, dark edge is probably my favourite from the quad.

Does anyone in adelaide know how the girls at either the myer or the djs counter are with B2Ming depotted shadows?_

 
is there any way i can get the look without getting the quad??
as in... color alternatives??

is dark edge anything similar to espresso?? i could get myy hands on sharp.. but i don't think i need the whole quad to recreate the look...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

panda, I am too chicken to depot blushes!!  Plus I like my blushes in pots.. Having blush powders all over the palette would really annoy me!

mystiqueen.. Sharp is Overgrown (LE), but you can get away with Bitter..  Next to Nothing is like Naked p/g? Tempting is quite special lol..  Dark Edge is like Brun or Bark?


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_panda, I am too chicken to depot blushes!!  Plus I like my blushes in pots.. Having blush powders all over the palette would really annoy me!

mystiqueen.. Sharp is Overgrown (LE), but you can get away with Bitter..  Next to Nothing is like Naked p/g? Tempting is quite special lol..  Dark Edge is like Brun or Bark?_

 
yea.. i also like myy blushes in pots.... esp. since i travel quite a lot...

ooo... what's so special about tempting?? haha..
can i get away with embark / handwritten other than brun??

and i was just browsing around and i also want the spiced chocolate quad... urrgghh... why didn't i get those??

anyone knows the dupes of spiced chocolate and sweet chestnut?? i know i can get away with coppering for the brash one... correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 1, 2009)

I go off line for one night and miss all this chatter!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I have gotten so frustrated with my eyes.. Either my eyes look too subtle or too much. It doesn't help that I have Asian eyes.. Watching tutes help, but I really need the techniques that are suitable for my eyeshape. So I told my MUA and she only spent 5 minutes to fix the problem! _

 
Nat do you want to be my asian model for my MA course? I need someone with a hooded eye (ie no crease) to come to my class on the 9/4 so I can do a look on them, interested? You could pick up some new tricks.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 1, 2009)

You can do *my* make up any day rockin


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Mrs. May... i always think your eyelashes look unreal! Is it the mascara or are yuo just naturally gifted?_

 
Aww thanks hun!  I am partially naturally gifted but I LOVE my mascara!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_okay now... what's with Museum Bronze??_

 
I LOVE museum bronze!!  It's the no-brainer shade for me that makes my eyes pop, it's massively pigmented and smooth!  It was supposed to be perm at pro stores from the Overrich collection but now it seems like all the Overrich pigments were actually LE as the pro stores dont have any stock and no-one can find them!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Yeah, the tempting quad is really nice actually, dark edge is probably my favourite from the quad.

Does anyone in adelaide know how the girls at either the myer or the djs counter are with B2Ming depotted shadows?_

 
Myer definately accepts depotted e/s for B2M, also depotted blushes (both without pans)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_yea.. i also like myy blushes in pots.... esp. since i travel quite a lot...

ooo... what's so special about tempting?? haha..
can i get away with embark / handwritten other than brun??

and i was just browsing around and i also want the spiced chocolate quad... urrgghh... why didn't i get those??

anyone knows the dupes of spiced chocolate and sweet chestnut?? i know i can get away with coppering for the brash one... correct me if i'm wrong..._

 
I love tempting... perfect chocolately brown on me with gold flecks. It's one of the "good" lustres, lovely and pigmented and great to work with!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I go off line for one night and miss all this chatter!



Nat do you want to be my asian model for my MA course? I need someone with a hooded eye (ie no crease) to come to my class on the 9/4 so I can do a look on them, interested? You could pick up some new tricks._

 
I go off line for a few of hours and have to catch up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Where is CatsMeow?

rockin, what time is this on?  I am working 6 days though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am thinking about going for a MAC makeover, to get the foundation matched again and check out the new foundation and concealer..  

A simple, neutral look today! 

Face
MUFE HD primer in Green
Diorskin Nude foundation & MAC Strobe liquid
Inglot Transluscent loose powder
Style Blush
Redhead MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Retropeck e/s (inner corner)
Woodwinked e/s (mid lid)
Brun e/s (crease)
Bark e/s (crease)
Nylon e/s (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
Teddy k/l
Dazzle Lash Mascara

Lips
MUFE Light Rose l/l
Dior Addict High Shine (don't remember the number, but pale raspberry pink)
Dior Addict Ultra Gloss Reflect #517 - warm pink


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 2, 2009)

Yay, Nat is here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nat what are your thoughts on Retrospeck and Woodwinked e/s? I don't have either of those!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Yay, Nat is here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, a girl's gotta make MAC money living 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_ Nat what are your thoughts on Retrospeck and Woodwinked e/s? I don't have either of those!_

 
 I normally love layering a colour over Retrospeck, but with Woodwinked, it doesn't show up much.  I forgot why I don't use it as much until this morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is good if you are doing a subtle, hardly-there-go-for-interview kinda makeup or if you do the hollywood glamour with red lips.  I don't think it is your thing though- you like your eyes bright!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Anyway, come over and have a look at it yourself hehe


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_yea.. i also like myy blushes in pots.... esp. since i travel quite a lot...

ooo... what's so special about tempting?? haha..
can i get away with embark / handwritten other than brun??

and i was just browsing around and i also want the spiced chocolate quad... urrgghh... why didn't i get those??

anyone knows the* dupes of* spiced chocolate and *sweet chestnut*?? i know i can get away with coppering for the brash one... correct me if i'm wrong..._

 

Sweet Chestnut is right on for either Maroon pigment or Heritage Rouge pigment - I have all 3 of them and they are pretty much indistinguishable in colour - the pigments are perhaps the tiniest bit more frosty but not overly noticeable. If you wanted an e/s dupe go for Cranberry - its the closest you'll get.

Yep Coppering is the closest e/s dupe to Brash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have two Spiced Chocolate quads, was about to swap one away! 

I got my Norwegian Wood blush this morning and I depotted it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used and iron and some baking paper - worked PERFECTLY!! I travel about a bit too - all my blushes are in a 6x blush palette - its much easier than carting about pots


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_rockin, what time is this on? I am working 6 days though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am thinking about going for a MAC makeover, to get the foundation matched again and check out the new foundation and concealer.. _

 
It's a Sunday and I cannot remember if I need my model at 10am or 1pm but i'll check tonight and get back to you. It would be awesome if you could, we could grab a coffee and check out the pro store, it's only 5 stores away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was wondering about Woodwinked as well. It's one I hear thrown around a bit and I was thinking about getting it for my bridal palatte. What are your thoughts on Brun?? It looks pretty in the pot.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_It's a Sunday and I cannot remember if I need my model at 10am or 1pm but i'll check tonight and get back to you. It would be awesome if you could, we could grab a coffee and check out the pro store, it's only 5 stores away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was wondering about Woodwinked as well. It's one I hear thrown around a bit and I was thinking about getting it for my bridal palatte. What are your thoughts on Brun?? It looks pretty in the pot._

 
I really can't give you yes/no answer now, but it sounds great.. I try not to work on Sundays!  MrsMay, would you be in Melbourne till then?  
Yeah, Woodwinked would be great in your bride palette!  Brun is just like Bark e/s.. I have them sitting right next to each other in my palette and forgot which one I was using, so I used both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, I love Brun, especially when I want to keep my brown a woody brown, without any coppery or red tone.


Yay panda for successfully depotting your blush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am too scared to carry my palettes overseas.. so unfortunately, I will just have to buy shadows and blushes there


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Nat!! I'm glad you know me so well, you'll stop me from spending money on stuff I don't need  Neutrals are one of those weird things for me.. I don't use them that often, and I have heaps of highlight colours anyway but sometimes they come in handy! I will have to come over and perv on your eyes indeed


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I really can't give you yes/no answer now, but it sounds great.. I try not to work on Sundays! *MrsMay, would you be in Melbourne till then? *
Yeah, Woodwinked would be great in your bride palette! Brun is just like Bark e/s.. I have them sitting right next to each other in my palette and forgot which one I was using, so I used both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I love Brun, especially when I want to keep my brown a woody brown, without any coppery or red tone.


Yay panda for successfully depotting your blush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am too scared to carry my palettes overseas.. so unfortunately, I will just have to buy shadows and blushes there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Unfortunately I wont be in Melb then... I am there from the 19th to the 25th...


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Unfortunately I wont be in Melb then... I am there from the 19th to the 25th..._

 
I vote for a girlie dinner or coffee or something! Who's interested???


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 2, 2009)

I am definitely interested! Yay for make up discussions through another medium


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

Oooohhh.. I can only come out for coffee on Sunday. I'll be still moving unfortunately!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Thanks Nat!! I'm glad you know me so well, you'll stop me from spending money on stuff I don't need  Neutrals are one of those weird things for me.. I don't use them that often, and I have heaps of highlight colours anyway but sometimes they come in handy! I will have to come over and perv on your eyes indeed _

 
Hey, I am a newly converted Neutral gal!  Before they were just poopy colours to me!  Neutral is new pink lol.. 

Never mind my eyes (they look pretty plain), but I have pornstar lips today!


----------



## jrm (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I am definitely interested! Yay for make up discussions through another medium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*jealous of Melbourne girls getting together*


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I go off line for a few of hours and have to catch up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Where is CatsMeow?_

 
Ahh... it's nice to be missed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Due to unforeseen circumstances I was not at work today. My grandma passed away this morning so I haven't slept in nearly 48 hrs because I stayed at the nursing home all sun/mon with her... wasn't sure when she was going to go. Very sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So no makeup today! Just puffy eyes and very tired.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ just sent you a sms...


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_*jealous of Melbourne girls getting together*_

 
Hey!  I told you to come over to Melb at the same time as me, but noooo....


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Ahh... it's nice to be missed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Due to unforeseen circumstances I was not at work today. My grandma passed away this morning so I haven't slept in nearly 48 hrs because I stayed at the nursing home all sun/mon with her... wasn't sure when she was going to go. Very sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So no makeup today! Just puffy eyes and very tired._

 
I'm so sorry about your Grandma, I hope she passed away peacefully


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 2, 2009)

I got the alcohol today from bunnings but im a little nervous to start doing it...so cross your fingers and your toes and ill tell you how it goes!

FOTD Today ended up a hot mess, i remembered how much i dont like woodwinked on me...it just goes nothing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so... im not posting it today...however tomorrow I have something bright and colourful with some reflex teal in it planned...

It sounds like everyone is going to be having lots of fun over in melbourne doing girly things! The rest of us will have to settle on some pictures of all of your girls together!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_I got the alcohol today from bunnings but im a little nervous to start doing it...so cross your fingers and your toes and ill tell you how it goes!

FOTD Today ended up a hot mess, i remembered how much i dont like woodwinked on me...it just goes nothing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so... im not posting it today...however tomorrow I have something bright and colourful with some reflex teal in it planned...

It sounds like everyone is going to be having lots of fun over in melbourne doing girly things! The rest of us will have to settle on some pictures of all of your girls together!_

 
Good luck with the depotting! I haven't attempted it myself yet but I'll have to pretty soon.

Hey is Woodwinked isn't working for ya you could always off load it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehe. I think I'm going to offload Honesty becuase it doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 2, 2009)

aw, id offer to trade you but i already have honesty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that one never seems to really work on my either though...too glittery


----------



## jrm (Mar 2, 2009)

Hrm .. i **adore** woodwinked - absolutely makes my eyes *pop*... 

I understand what you mean about Honesty though .. it looks as though it should do more and just .. doesn't come thruogh with the goods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Hey! I told you to come over to Melb at the same time as me, but noooo...._

 
With the project I'm working on and stuff - it just isn't really doable;  I'm pretty sure I'm on training all that week anyway


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I LOVE museum bronze!!  It's the no-brainer shade for me that makes my eyes pop, it's massively pigmented and smooth!  It was supposed to be perm at pro stores from the Overrich collection but now it seems like all the Overrich pigments were actually LE as the pro stores dont have any stock and no-one can find them!

Myer definately accepts depotted e/s for B2M, also depotted blushes (both without pans)

I love tempting... perfect chocolately brown on me with gold flecks. It's one of the "good" lustres, lovely and pigmented and great to work with!_

 
hmmm... oh well.. thanks for the info... i'm def going to get tempting... you guys are such enablers... well.. i know i'm the one who asked for it.... haha.. and get a sample of museum bronze soon...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Sweet Chestnut is right on for either Maroon pigment or Heritage Rouge pigment - I have all 3 of them and they are pretty much indistinguishable in colour - the pigments are perhaps the tiniest bit more frosty but not overly noticeable. If you wanted an e/s dupe go for Cranberry - its the closest you'll get.

Yep Coppering is the closest e/s dupe to Brash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have two Spiced Chocolate quads, was about to swap one away! 

I got my Norwegian Wood blush this morning and I depotted it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used and iron and some baking paper - worked PERFECTLY!! I travel about a bit too - all my blushes are in a 6x blush palette - its much easier than carting about pots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooo.. it's nice to find i already have cranberry.... but i'm going to try heritage rouge as well...

and congratz!!! i once tried using an iron method and it just didn't work as well as candles... but it's just me...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Ahh... it's nice to be missed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Due to unforeseen circumstances I was not at work today. My grandma passed away this morning so I haven't slept in nearly 48 hrs because I stayed at the nursing home all sun/mon with her... wasn't sure when she was going to go. Very sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So no makeup today! Just puffy eyes and very tired._

 
oh no CatsMeow... so sorry to hear it... hope you're coping okay...


i changed myy mind about grey look and went for golden look :

*<--- FACE --->*
MAC Prep+Prime SPF50
MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC35
MAC Shadester Sculpting Powder
MAC Blushbaby Blush
MAC Nuance Mineralized Blush
Maybelline Shine Free Loose Powder

*<--- EYES--->*
TFSI
Urban Decay Blunt e/s
MAC Amber Lights e/s
MAC Woodwinked e/s
MAC Sable e/s
MAC Ricepaper e/s
MaxFactor Aqua Lash Mascara
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Zero

*<--- LIPS --->*
MAC Love Nectar Lustreglass

it turned out really well and i love how natural it looked.....

myy first two classes went great!! but i didn't ( or haven't...) score any new friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully i'll get more soon....

not sure what to wear for tomorrow due to the fire and strong wind warning... i hope nothing's going to happen tomorrow...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ Ur a pop.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 2, 2009)

Silly lusters...other than a _*very*_ select few of them... i dont think i would be devested if they discontinued them


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 2, 2009)

*I DID IT!!!!*

I just depotted hepcat without a problem!

P.s is it really wrong if as soon as i did it I did a dance and then proclaimed "I HAVE TO TELL THE GIRLS ON THE FORUM I DID IT!" and then ran out the room


----------



## jrm (Mar 2, 2009)

Nup .. lol .. it's fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. I know _*exactly*_ what you mean .. lol

Go you on depotting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

I tried to depot some of mine and found I was crap at it .. I usually try and harangue MrsMay into doing mine .. *hides*


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 2, 2009)

Jrm!!!! Thats Cheating!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Ahh... it's nice to be missed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Yeah, normally you are the first to post here in the morning.. I was wondering where you were!  I am so sorry for your loss, Ali. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 
_not sure what to wear for tomorrow due to the fire and strong wind warning... i hope nothing's going to happen tomorrow..._

 
Clothes wise.. Don't wear skirt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I was at the Vancouver Pro store, the MUA there showed me a pretty combination using Honesty and Beautiful Iris together. I think it is good all over wash colour. 

Way to go Billy Cakes!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_aw, id offer to trade you but i already have honesty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that one never seems to really work on my either though...too glittery_

 
I dont think I have honesty... in lustres I have pink venus, tempting, honey lust, mythology and gleam (had to go and check on the last one lol).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_hmmm... oh well.. thanks for the info... i'm def going to get tempting... you guys are such enablers... well.. i know i'm the one who asked for it.... haha.. and get a sample of museum bronze soon...

ooo.. it's nice to find i already have cranberry.... but i'm going to try heritage rouge as well..._

 
enablers? who, me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also - blurburry shadestick is very close in colour to cranberry/heritage rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_*I DID IT!!!!*

I just depotted hepcat without a problem!

P.s is it really wrong if as soon as i did it I did a dance and then proclaimed "I HAVE TO TELL THE GIRLS ON THE FORUM I DID IT!" and then ran out the room_

 





Yay! Congrats hun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Nup .. lol .. it's fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. I know *exactly* what you mean .. lol

Go you on depotting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

I tried to depot some of mine and found I was crap at it .. I usually try and harangue MrsMay into doing mine .. *hides*_

 
lol yes, she does usually try to rope me into depotting for her... probably cos I have it down to 3 minutes per e/s or blush


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 2, 2009)

I think the only luster that I really like is pandimodium and tempting...


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ oh yeah.. I forgot about that... I have Nighttrain e/s as well which is a lustre...  That e/s is nasty to blend!!


----------



## jrm (Mar 2, 2009)

According to my list, the only lustres I have are honesty, chill blue, forgery & li'lily.

Chill Blue is quite nice, li'lily is okay, but ... harder to work with definitely ..  

As I said earlier, honesty just *so* does not work for me .. painful painful painful .. and forgery mostly fits into that same category - so much potential color-wise, but I can't get it to work right ..


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 2, 2009)

oh and i forgot! the two from the fafi eyes 2 quad!

which i forgot to add, are shit and i hate


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 2, 2009)

A warm fall look for me today:

*Face:*
Mehron Velvet Touch Primer
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
Studio Lights Concealer - Smoothspice
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Nice Vice p/p
Femme Fi - Brow highlight + inner corners
Heritage Rouge pigment - Lids + Lower lash line
Lucky Tom - Crease
Beauty Marked - Crease
Feline Kohl Power
Blacktrack
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick <3
Ablaze + Lovething Blush
Brunette MSF

*Lips:*
Quick Tease lipglass


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 2, 2009)

The lustres I have are...  Mythology, Taupeless, Sweet Lust, Gleam, Tempting, Swimming and French Cuff

Mythology and Tempting and French Cuff are fine! I know I find Gleam a bit icky and I can't remember about the rest.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 2, 2009)

hey everyone - cheers for all the well wishin' and hugs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Back at work today but still seriously sleep deprived and wearing no makeup (I look rather hideous! oh well, gives my skin a break). 

I'm glad Myer accepts B2M blush pots, because in the coming weeks i'll be picking up a few of those and wishing to B2M for either Cream Cup, Angel or Creme in Your Coffee l/s (need to swatch to prioritise methinks). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope the weather doesn't cause any more problems with fires in VIC today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to have to go back over the thread to check what I've missed!!

PS - i LOVE woodwinked!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Love Blowdry l/s though and it doesn't belong to 'ugly lustre' group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL - Team Anti Nude Lustre


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 2, 2009)

just checking in for today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Bare Study p/p - lid
Word of Mouth MES - beige - lash to brow
Word of Mouth MES - grey - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32
All's Fair l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^That blue top looks frickin hot on you Jen!!! Great combo!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^That blue top looks frickin hot on you Jen!!! Great combo!_

 
Thanks hun!  It's one of my more formal work shirts... I'm sitting in on an interview today so I thought I had better wear something decent!  Our dress code at work is usually VERY relaxed (ie - some of the IT people wear trackies) so it's a step up lol...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 2, 2009)

I wear trackies to work too, it's awesome.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 2, 2009)

What do you do Simplyenchantin?

I have a uniform which is ho hum.... today I have the glory of wearing spots! Yay! **mumbles explitives under her breath**


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2009)

It sounds pretty Spectrolite!  

I got Stark Naked today too!  *ESP*

Oh boy.. I had to check my lustres, too.. I just love them!  How can you guys not have Swimming? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gold Khaki and Teal look today..

Face
MUFE HD primer in Blue
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE Camouflage palette
MUFE HD powder
Stark Naked BPB
Blonde MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Vintage Gold p/g + Duraline (inner 1/2)
Antique Green p/g (outer 1/2)
Swimming e/s (inner corner)
Goldmine e/s (mid lid)
Tempting e/s (mid lid)
Newlyminted e/s (crease)
Ricepaper e/s (highlight)
Bankroll Pearlglide liner
Dazzle Lash Mascara

Lips
Blowdry l/s
Splendid l/g


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 3, 2009)

^^Stark Naked is gorgeous isnt it? I wasnt going to get this originally and then changed my mind - and I am glad I did! I wore it today as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe

Simple look, pinks and browns - I love pink!!

Face
Shiseido BD foundation I40
Shiseido powder Soft Rose
Stark Naked

Eyes
UDPP
NYX eyeshadow wand - cant remember the name, its pale pink - these are better than shadesticks!!
Pinkling (Chromezone)
VIP (Heatherette)
Wintersky
Mineral
Moth Brown
Lancome waterproof kohl - cant remember the name, its a glittery medium brown
Lancome Definencils Mascara

Lips
MAC Prime N Prep Lip
Pink Treat l/l
Petite Indulgence


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

I even have a backup stark naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I just realised that I didnt post my look for yesterday!!!

Just for posterity's sake...

Eyes:
UDPP
Quick frost - highlight
Moss Scape p/p - lid
Night Light pigment - lid
Forest Green pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE VelvetMat +
MUFE HD Powder
Merrily Mineralised Blush

Lips:
Lightly Ripe l/s


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha!! Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Interesting combo the Night Light and the Forest Green - if you do this again can we have a pic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I liked what I wore today, but I prob wouldnt wear pink treat with petite indulgence again, I think I need a paler colour than Pink Treat


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

I still haven't got a back-up of anything yet. 

panda, how about Dervish l/l?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ooh, thanks! I havent tried that ~ I dont have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will have to look at some swatches


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

I only have 7 MAC lip liners.. Only a small collection, because I don't wear lip liners often... But I love Dervish and that's the one I wear the most!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 3, 2009)

Sambi! your eyes sound so pretty!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 3, 2009)

Only 7 lip liners? Geez Sambi I pale compared to you! I think I only have about 15 e/s at the mo. Do I dare ask how many you have?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks billy cakes!!  I can't believe how teal and tarnished gold look great together!

rockin - Really?  I thought I have a small l/l collection, because I don't have any of the l/l used in tutorias and FOTD.  I have no idea how many e/s I have.. I am sure they are not as many as what spectrolite has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Obviously I am not an e/s person.. I count all my lippies, but never e/s..


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Haha!! Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Interesting combo the Night Light and the Forest Green - if you do this again can we have a pic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure!  I was in a hurry yesterday morning so I didnt have time to take any pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do greens fairly often, and it's usually copperized or night light, so these will come up every now and again!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks billy cakes!! I can't believe how teal and tarnished gold look great together!

rockin - Really? I thought I have a small l/l collection, because I don't have any of the l/l used in tutorias and FOTD. I have no idea how many e/s I have.. I am sure they are not as many as what spectrolite has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Obviously I am not an e/s person.. I count all my lippies, but never e/s.._

 
How many lippies? Sorry if you've already posted but I'm lazy and don't want to go back and scroll through all the posts


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Only 7 lip liners? Geez Sambi I pale compared to you! I think I only have about 15 e/s at the mo. Do I dare ask how many you have?_

 
*cough*

I have 7 e/s palettes and 2 blush palettes...and they are all full...

(some of those e/s palettes are filled with pressed pigments though)

*cough*


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_How many lippies? Sorry if you've already posted but I'm lazy and don't want to go back and scroll through all the posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 How embarrassing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just MAC, I have 56 lipsticks.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How embarrassing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just MAC, I have 56 lipsticks._

 
FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARK!!!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How embarrassing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just MAC, I have 56 lipsticks._

 
56 l/s, but only 7 l/l... heheh. Awesome.

I have 5 MAC l/s and no MAC l/l. lol. We're proportionately comparable, samibabe.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol you guys are hilarious! I've had fun reading these posts. Nat, your look sounds BEAUTIFUL! Just to add my 2 cents in, I have 19 MAC lippies and 6 lipliners! I barely use them as well. I have lots of e/s though.. though not as many as Jenny  I have about 100 eyeshadows I think, and I'm going to start pressing pigments soon so I might catch up haha!

Purple look for me today, to match my purple nails that I got done yesterday! (And I was also late to class coz of it, but at least I looked pretty)

Face:

Usual stuff
Redhead MSF
Soft and Gentle MSF
Blooming Blush

Eyes:

Fresco Rose p/p
Creme De Violet e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
Trax e/s
Satellite Dreams e/s
Hepcat e/s
Digit e/s
Vellum e/s
Feline e/l
Blacktrack f/l
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

All's Fair l/s


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ that reminds me.. I really should use blooming blush!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_56 l/s, but only 7 l/l... heheh. Awesome.

I have 5 MAC l/s and no MAC l/l. lol. We're proportionately comparable, samibabe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL.. you have built up quite a lot, considering you've gotten into MAC not long ago, right?

simplyenchantin, I love all those purple colours you used!!!..Well, except Trax.. not into it yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 100 eyeshadows?  I really need to go and count my eyeshadows.. I have 6 palettes and two quads.. Okay, maybe I have 100 shadows,too lol..  Love counting lipsticks (doh) and I also love looking at my paint pots too.. They are so pretty in their glass jars, even sitting upside down lol.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How embarrassing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just MAC, I have 56 lipsticks._

 

56! That has to be nearly the entire perm line!

I have about 12 I think...its hard to think about them off the top of your head! and only two mac liners! I'm not a huge liner girl so i only really buy mac ones if im bored and want to spend money or if one REALLY takes my fancy... if not i generally just buy cheaper ones for colours like red because i never end up using them anyways...

although, i do really want one to go under gladiola...any suggestions?

Today was just bumming around the house and then i went into town to B2M my depotted shadows that I did last night... got bare and missy slimshine and shy girl creamsheen

FOTD: Nautical themed my outfit with a anchor bandana in my pocket and a giant squid eating a ship on my top so went with a nautical themed face!

Normal face stuff
Enough said bpb (<3 this as well)
Peaches blush
petticott MSF

Eyes:
Untitled paint
bell bottom blue pigment
copperplate shadow
meet the fleet shadow
crystal avalance shadow
blacktrack fluidline
covergirl lashblast

lips:
Blisterx
myth

in the photos though its shygirl because i was playing with it

Please excuse my messy hair and the fact that my shadow is starting to come off


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ I love this!  Your liner looks fantastic!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ I love this! Your liner looks fantastic!_

 
hahaha! its funny you should say that because ive been boycotting liquid liner for about a month now because...well actually I dont really know why one day I just woke up and decided I didnt like it for some silly reason and today was the first time i had done it in ages... the eye you can really see looks shithouse though...thats why i took the picture from that side


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How embarrassing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just MAC, I have 56 lipsticks._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_*cough*

I have 7 e/s palettes and 2 blush palettes...and they are all full...

(some of those e/s palettes are filled with pressed pigments though)

*cough*_

 
okay... i'm done with putting a 'jawdrop' emoticon in this thread... cause you guys are CRAZZYYY!!! period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




56 lipsticks??
7 e/s palettes & 2 blush palettes??
100+ eyeshadows??

i don't even bother to post mine... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Lol you guys are hilarious! I've had fun reading these posts. Nat, your look sounds BEAUTIFUL! Just to add my 2 cents in, I have 19 MAC lippies and 6 lipliners! I barely use them as well. I have lots of e/s though.. though not as many as Jenny  I have about 100 eyeshadows I think, and I'm going to start pressing pigments soon so I might catch up haha!

Purple look for me today, to match my purple nails that I got done yesterday! (And I was also late to class coz of it, but at least I looked pretty)

Face:

Usual stuff
Redhead MSF
Soft and Gentle MSF
Blooming Blush

Eyes:

Fresco Rose p/p
Creme De Violet e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
Trax e/s
Satellite Dreams e/s
Hepcat e/s
Digit e/s
Vellum e/s
Feline e/l
Blacktrack f/l
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

All's Fair l/s_

 
ooo... purple!! i loveee purple....!!

how's satellite dreams and hepcat, simply?? i'm planning on getting plum dressing instead of hepcat and skipping satellite dreams and go for purple haze - fig 1 - poison pen... i'm going to build myy purple palette...

so a neutral purple for me today... ^^

*<--- FACE --->
*Prep+Prime SPF50Studio Fix Fluid in NC35
Studio Finish Concealer in NC35
Shadester Sculpting Powder
NARS Torrid
Cargo Miami Beach Blush
Maybelline Shine-Free Loose Powder
*
<--- EYES --->
*TFSI
Quite Natural PP
Expensive Pink e/s
Beautyburst e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
Sketch e/s
Naked piggy
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Zero
MaxFactor Aqua Lash Mascara (can't get enough of this..)

*<--- LIPS --->*
She Loves Candy l/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

Nat and myystiqueen: I LOVE hepcat.. it was the first purple I fell in love with and it goes beautifully with trax (imo haha) it's got great pigmentation and I find it really easy to blend. I keep noticing people using plum dressing so I should look into that one! Looking at images online of plum dressing it seems more blue/purple compared to hepcat which maybe has more magenta in it? If that makes sense..

Satellite dreams isn't anything that special, you could probably do without it. I'd like to get Fig.1 and I'm not sure about poison pen so let me know if you get it


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

^^ Chelle... just a note that Fig.1 and Poison Pen are both matte2 formula and are now DC'd.... they are definately on my list to get.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

simplyenchantin, yeah I was told by two different MUAs that Hepcat is very similar to Plum Dressing, so I didn't get Hepcat..  I am more into Blue Purples though.. Ahhh so hard to fight off Lucky Tom palette!!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

Orly? I'm still uncertain how I feel about Matte formula. I stay away from them coz they've been built up as hard to blend.. but then I meet heaps of MUA's who say the complete opposite. I have pen n pink and it's okay but I still prefer satin or vp.

BTW isnt matte2 the replacement of matte?

Yah that's fair enough, Nat. They'd know better than me obviously  When I wanted hepcat it apparently was discontinued in pan form so I forgot about it and then found it in the clearance bin so I was happy!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Chelle... just a note that Fig.1 and Poison Pen are both matte2 formula and are now DC'd.... they are definately on my list to get._

 
You must have a huge wishlist!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Orly? I'm still uncertain how I feel about Matte formula. I stay away from them coz they've been built up as hard to blend.. but then I meet heaps of MUA's who say the complete opposite. I have pen n pink and it's okay but I still prefer satin or vp.

BTW isnt matte2 the replacement of matte?

Yah that's fair enough, Nat. They'd know better than me obviously  When I wanted hepcat it apparently was discontinued in pan form so I forgot about it and then found it in the clearance bin so I was happy!_

 
most of the matte2 e/s are BEAUTIFUL to blend!! I have typographic instead of carbon as it's like butter to blend... same deal with handwritten...  I think Pen n Pink was one of the crappier ones from what I've read...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_You must have a huge wishlist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yeah, it consists of 90% of the permanent line


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

I see then RE: pen n pink! Maybe I should look into some of the others :>


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I see then RE: pen n pink! Maybe I should look into some of the others :>_

 





 most definately!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

Enablers!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm not enabling... you could always choose to ignore me...


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 3, 2009)

matte2 is actually one of my favourite formulas! I think they blend awesomely


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

Then I'd feel guilty, which would upset me, which would lead to buying more make up to make me feel better. Catch 22. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. I'd never ignore you


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_matte2 is actually one of my favourite formulas! I think they blend awesomely_

 
See! billy_cakes agrees with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Then I'd feel guilty, which would upset me, which would lead to buying more make up to make me feel better. Catch 22. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. I'd never ignore you _

 
Aww dont feel guilty hun!

It'd be kinda hard to ignore me... I chat too much lol....


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Weird.. I never had any problem with pen n pink.. but then I love all the lustre formula too, so that explains!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 3, 2009)

its true! i swear! sometimes i even put copperplate under shadows i find hard to blend to make it all easier!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Weird.. I never had any problem with pen n pink.. but then I love all the lustre formula too, so that explains!_

 

Lustres? Sambi hunny...are you feeling okay? do you needto lay down? have you been sniffing your mixing medium?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

LOL @ sniffing mixing medium! You're a crack up, billy


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Lustres? Sambi hunny...are you feeling okay? do you needto lay down? have you been sniffing your mixing medium?_

 
It's all in the skills, baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lustres work for me, no problem..  I would go and get backups of Retrospeck, Tempting, Swimming, Aquadisiac and Mythology, if they ever get DC'd.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Nat and myystiqueen: I LOVE hepcat.. it was the first purple I fell in love with and it goes beautifully with trax (imo haha) it's got great pigmentation and I find it really easy to blend. I keep noticing people using plum dressing so I should look into that one! Looking at images online of plum dressing it seems more blue/purple compared to hepcat which maybe has more magenta in it? If that makes sense..

Satellite dreams isn't anything that special, you could probably do without it. I'd like to get Fig.1 and I'm not sure about poison pen so let me know if you get it _

 
aaaahhhh... i think i'll get both of them.... (once i can earn myy own money - still haven't got a job - 'rents don't allow but i'll def. going to apply for a spot soon so i can stop using 'their' money to buy makeup)

i'm more into purple, but plum dressing is just too pretty to be passed up on...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Chelle... just a note that Fig.1 and Poison Pen are both matte2 formula and are now DC'd.... they are definately on my list to get._

 
hmm.. i was told they were DC'ed but i saw them over PRO store.... are they only swatches-purpose?? i really love to get myy hands on them... poison pen is a gorgeous deep purple... pure purple if i'm not wrong, without any hint of magenta or burgundy... and it's even better it's matte2.. the texture is soo silky..!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_simplyenchantin, yeah I was told by two different MUAs that Hepcat is very similar to Plum Dressing, so I didn't get Hepcat.. I am more into Blue Purples though.. Ahhh so hard to fight off Lucky Tom palette!!!!_

 
hahahaha.. same here sambi.. i'm even thinking of skipping pink fish TLC and a mirrored keyclip just to get Lucky Tom cause i'm trying not to spend more than i've paid for (the $60)


----------



## jrm (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Chelle... just a note that Fig.1 and Poison Pen are both matte2 formula and are now DC'd.... they are definately on my list to get._

 
Jenny - Did you end up looking at / trying out my Poison Pen?  I *lurv* it... but hey, i have like 18-20 purple eyeshadows or something - so you know how much I adore purples... lol


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_matte2 is actually one of my favourite formulas! I think they blend awesomely_

 
Me too!!! I luuuurve Newly Minted! I know everyone hates this, but I cant see why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Colour is gorgeous, blends nicely - one of my favourites!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Jenny - Did you end up looking at / trying out my Poison Pen?  I *lurv* it... but hey, i have like 18-20 purple eyeshadows or something - so you know how much I adore purples... lol_

 
one more people joining the 'purple rocks' bandwagon....


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Me too!!! I luuuurve Newly Minted! I know everyone hates this, but I cant see why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Colour is gorgeous, blends nicely - one of my favourites!_

 
I love Newly Minted too!  NM and Pretty Twisted e/s are my favorite velvety teal shadows.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 3, 2009)

Ahoy me lovelies. Naughty Nautical Look for me today! I love that collection so much <3

*Face: *
My usuals n_n

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Delft p/p
Creme Royale e/s - Highlight
Mutiny Pigment - Lids 
Atlantic Blue e/s - Crease
Bell Bottom Blue Pigment - Crease + Lower lash line
Blue Flame - Outer V
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Beauty Burst - Between highilght and crease colours to blend
Feline/Blacktrack/Max Factor Masterpiece Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Didn't know what to do with my cheeks so I used Tippy, Dollymix and Petticoat >_< Pinky pink!

*Lips:*
Creme Cup Cremesheen
Boy Bait (Keeping with the Nautical theme here!)

I would have done Port Red lips but I had no time for precision lip lining after spending too long on the eyes :x


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2009)

Hehe that sounds so cute on your cheeks, spectrolite!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey peeps - I'm back with a WAYW post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Brown look today and lurvin' it. Got to play with some new e/s. How ironic that you guys have been talking about Tempting, I just received mine in the post yesterday! Will have to dupe sometime soon and post a pic (no camera on me today). I think I went a little overboard with Redhead MSF but still looks good!

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Concealer
NC20 MSF Foundation
MSF Redhead
Margin

EYES:
UDPP
Sublime Nature paint
Bamboo e/s (lid)
Tempting e/s (crease + upwards)
Espresso e/s (crease + outer V)
Gold Mode piggy (highlight + inner tear duct)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline + flick)
Dior Show

LIPS:
What a Do! l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Ahoy me lovelies. Naughty Nautical Look for me today! I love that collection so much <3

*Face: *
My usuals n_n

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Delft p/p
Creme Royale e/s - Crease
Mutiny Pigment - Lids 
Atlantic Blue e/s - Crease
Bell Bottom Blue Pigment - Crease + Lower lash line
Blue Flame - Outer V
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Beauty Burst - Between highilght and crease colours to blend
Feline/Blacktrack/Max Factor Masterpiece Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Didn't know what to do with my cheeks so I used Tippy, Dollymix and Petticoat >_< Pinky pink!

*Lips:*
Creme Cup Cremesheen
Boy Bait (Keeping with the Nautical theme here!)

I would have done Port Red lips but I had no time for precision lip lining after spending too long on the eyes :x_

 
That sounds SOOOOO pretty Spectrolite. What time did you get up this morning?!?! 





 = spectrolite





   = me


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_hmm.. i was told they were DC'ed but i saw them over PRO store.... are they only swatches-purpose?? i really love to get myy hands on them... poison pen is a gorgeous deep purple... pure purple if i'm not wrong, without any hint of magenta or burgundy... and it's even better it's matte2.. the texture is soo silky..!!_

 
I believe you can still get the in AU at the moment as it normally takes a little while for the DC's to reach AU than the US.  But they have definately been DC'd in the US so I would take the opportunity to grab them while you still can here!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Jenny - Did you end up looking at / trying out my Poison Pen? I *lurv* it... but hey, i have like 18-20 purple eyeshadows or something - so you know how much I adore purples... lol_

 
Yeah, I think I did, hence why it's on my wish list lol...


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 3, 2009)

Today was a look I did for the weekly challenge thread...

Eyes:
UDPP
Pink Opal pigment - highlight
Gracious Me shadestick - lid
Crimsonaire shadestick - outer 1/3rd lid
All Girl pigment - lid
Fuchsia pigment - outer 1/3rd lid
Romping e/s - outer v
Softwashed pigment - crease
Helium pigment - inner crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Sweetness BPB

Lips:
Pink Treat cremeliner
Like Venus d/g



 



I will post a FOTD thread later with lots more pics for my Aussie Weekly Challenge entry


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_





 = spectrolite





 = me_

 
  LMAO!!!  I am with you on that!!

Today's look is um.. coppery pinky goldish browny plum.. 
Face
MUFE HD primer Blue
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE Full Concealer
Inglot Transluscent Loose Powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pleasantry Mineralised Blush

Eyes
TFSI
Groundwork p/p
Retrospeck e/s (inner half)
Coppering e/s (outer half)
Mythology e/s (mid lid)
Nocturnelle e/s (crease)
Rose p/g (mid lid)
Fairylite p/g (highlight)
UD 24/7 glide liner in Rockstar - dark plum
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Shy Girl l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love Nectar l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Today was a look I did for the weekly challenge thread..._

 
First entry for weekly challenge! MrsMay has thrown down the gauntlet...!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

I haven't been able too get on much in the last few days and wow did I miss allot! I haven't put up many looks cos I haven't really used allot of MAC lately and don't know the names of the other crap I'm using! Mostly been practising the stuff from school, so today I did a simple lavendar colour wash with Shroom as a highlight.

Go the purples!! I don't have nearly enough!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_That sounds SOOOOO pretty Spectrolite. What time did you get up this morning?!?! 





 = spectrolite





   = me_

 
LOLZ..... 6:20!! Dunno where all the energy came from this morning. Maybe MAC puts drugs in the makeup?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_LOLZ..... 6:20!! Dunno where all the energy came from this morning. Maybe MAC puts drugs in the makeup?



_

 





 definatley drugs in the makeup... that's why it's so addictive!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





 definatley drugs in the makeup... that's why it's so addictive!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Well, I am definitely weaning myself off MAC drug soon..


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ yeah.. me too, it's gonna hurt, and I'm gonna have MAJOR withdrawls!

I've just signed the new mortgage papers so I'm gonna be poor really really soon!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

Aww MrsMay.. At least we will console eachother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The thing is.. Even we would stop buying stuff for a year or two, we will still have a plenty of stuff to play with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I haven't even touched my new Inglot pigments yet and it is pretty sad!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ yep, that's why I'm liking the new challenge thread so much... gives me more motivation to use the stuff I have!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (cos, you know I dont have very much lol...)


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ (cos, you know I dont have very much lol...)_

 
 Agree.. Definitely!  I don't have very much either, so it is just not fair!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 4, 2009)

Im already stoked that the challenge thread has both gotten such a great response from all you girls but it has also already gotten me to use two products i had stashed away never to be used! Perky Paint Pot and Angelcake shadow...

so my fotd was also my entry..

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/p...1/#post1531767


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I believe you can still get the in AU at the moment as it normally takes a little while for the DC's to reach AU than the US.  But they have definately been DC'd in the US so I would take the opportunity to grab them while you still can here!_

 
okay... okay... stop it now MrsMay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll give them a call and ask how long they are still going to be available...

nicely done on the FOTD's everyone!! ^^

oh and today's slap kinda boring... just wanna tone it down a lil bit... i don't know bout you guys, but i felt like everyone @ uni kept staring at me the last two days because of myy 'a lil bit dramatic eye look' and it's not even that dramatic.. oh well...

*<--- FACE --->
*
Rimmel Recover Perfect Skin Primer in Perfecting Veil
Studio Fix Fluid in NC35
Sculpting Powder in Shadester
Cubic
Fun & Games
Nuance
MUFE HD Powder

*<--- EYES --->
*
TFSI
Painterly p/p
Naked Lunch
2 shadows from the 26 combo palette (deep golden n sable dupe)
Ricepaper
Urban Decay 24/7 Liner in Zero (oooo.... i'm afraid i'll run out of this someday.... where to get this for the best price??)
CG Lash Exact

*<--- LIPS --->*
Splendid l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_ 
oh and today's slap kinda boring... just wanna tone it down a lil bit... i don't know bout you guys, but i felt like everyone @ uni kept staring at me the last two days because of myy 'a lil bit dramatic eye look' and it's not even that dramatic.. oh well..._

 
 Hahaha.. don't I know what you are saying!  Especially being Asian, it doesn't help.. It is all about 'being conservative' when it comes to Asian and makeup. That's why I was getting frustrated with my eyes, because my look was either too much or too subtle.. Fortunately, my MUA fixed the problem!   Obviously you have no Gothic girls in your class MQ


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ ahahaha.... yea.. i know exactly how it feels...

uurgghh.. lucky you!! oh and no... no sign of gothic girls in myy classes... girls i've met barely use makeup... only a few of them... or perhaps their makeup skills are like so mad that it looks really natural...


----------



## Septemba (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_or perhaps their makeup skills are like so mad that it looks really natural..._


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^ I guess it is depends on what course you are doing.. No one wore much makeup when I was doing Science, but in my Fashion Design classes, everyone was over-the-top. We had a goth girl, too and she wore the most.

Maybe you were right about their makeup skill to look natural..  When I was in Japan, all the 'fashionable' girls wore heavy makeup with smokey eyes, but they didn't look made-up at all, if you know what I mean..  They just looked like dolls with perfect face and hair.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2009)

It's coollldddd this morning :x Another look from me starring Heritage Rouge! So pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF 50
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
Studio Lights concealer
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance 
Nice Vice p/p
Creme Royale - Highlight + Inner corners
Heritage Rouge pigment - Lids
Meet the Fleet - Crease
Deep Shade - Crease
Entremauve Pigment - Lower lash line
Blacktrack Fluidline
Plush Lash Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick
Love Thing Mineralized Blush
Gold Deposit MSF - Glittery goodness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Brunette MSF

*Lips:*
Undecided but I'm thinking of one of my Mattenes like Rapturous... I'll think about it while I put on my bling >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, it is cold and miserable day today, but it is not going to stop me from wearing bright colours!  

Face
Same as yesterday
Pleasantry MB
Blonde MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Electro Sky p/p
Sea & Sky MES - marblised side (inner corner)
Tilt e/s (lid)
Deep Shade e/s (crease)
Mutiny p/g (mid lid)
Vellum e/s (highlight)
MUFE white pearl pencil shadow (inner corner)
Castle Dew Felt tip liner 
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Pink Nouveau l/s 
Dior Addict #517 l/g - pale gold pink

Thanks to Pink Nouveau lippy, I look like Malibu Barbie, but oh well, it is so pretty!!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds lovely Sambi!

So I'm baaaack with mine. I've been a bit blah with my makeup in the last few days, probably cos I'm putting makeup on everyone elses face I can't be buggered when I get to my own!

A old gold/browny look today. I'll try to get my pink look in tomorrow.

*Face*
SFF
SFP
Bronzer in Golden - contour
MSF Blonde - cheeks and highlight

*Eyes*
UDPP
Henna - all over lid
Club - Crease
Era - Crease over club
Fertile - Outer V
Mabeline Define a Lash mascara
Mabeline Black liquid eyeliner

*Lips*
Fresh Brew l/s
Beaux l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2009)

lol rockin.. Love the sound of Henna and club.. Have to try that one day!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Works really well together! I wouldn't have thought it until I tried it.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

hey girlies!!

I went for a pin up look today... hopefully I will post a FOTD later...

Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment - lash to brow
Tea Time pigment - crease
Inglot get eyeliner in black - winged out slightly
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE Super Matte powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
UDPP lightly around edges to stop bleeding
Brick lipliner
Brave Red l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2009)

^^Ohhh red lippie!! Still a horizion I have not yet ventured to. Look forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2009)

Sounds HOT Jenny


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

Here you go girls!

FOTD:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/p...ed-l-s-132593/


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 5, 2009)

wow that is a gorgeous look on you MrsMay


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

I hate my look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to go home and get rid of them all! 6 hours to go.. 

Face
Same as yesterday
MAC select moisture concealer
Pink Swoon Blush
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
UDPP
Shale e/s (all over wash)
Plum Dressing (below crease)
Vibrant Grape (v)
Fairylite p/g (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
UD 24/7 liner in Rockstar (dark plum)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
B babe l/s  eek!!
Culture Clash l/g  EEK!! 
Yuk!!  So changed to
NARS Zou Zou l/g - dark purple (applied lightly)
Budding l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ I'm sure it's not that bad Sambi, I'll bet everyone else around you thinks it's wowza!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh thanks rockin, but it is quite ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I look like Miss Piggy without her long lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where is EVERYONE?  MrsMay?  Spectrolite?  CatsMeow?  LOL..  Just doing a little roll-call.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah yeah I'm here... I had uni this morning so I was at work at 8.15am then went to uni at 9.20am now I'm back from uni scoffing down some lunch...

Early mornings DO NOT agree with me... much prefer it when I start work at 10am!

Eyes:
UDPP
vanilla pigment - highlight
Cash Flow p/p - lid
Cocomotion pigment - lid
Museum Bronze pigment - crease
Molasses pearlglide
CG Volume Exact mascara - brown

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Brunette MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Soft Wave l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Yay, MrsMay is here! I was just having fun with my own echos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you go to uni now?
Yeah, I am not a morning person either.. That's why my look turned out crappy, because I was up so early!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been going to uni since 2001 on a part time basis... so yeah, it's gonna take me aaaaaaaaaaaaages to finish my degree, but that's ok.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2009)

MrsMay, I go to uni full time and it's STILL going to take me ages to finish my degree. I had a 10am start today and that was too early for me to wear any make up lol! Then my tutor was sick so she didn't even show up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are you studying MrsMay?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_MrsMay, I go to uni full time and it's STILL going to take me ages to finish my degree. I had a 10am start today and that was too early for me to wear any make up lol! Then my tutor was sick so she didn't even show up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are you studying MrsMay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am studying Bachelor of Management.  Previously I was studying Bachelor of Commerce but decided that wasnt 100% for me so I've switched over to Bachelor of Management.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I've been going to uni since 2001 on a part time basis... so yeah, it's gonna take me aaaaaaaaaaaaages to finish my degree, but that's ok._

 
I am thinking about going back to uni too, but not until after I move to Canada. Phew


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok so todays look wa going to go in the Aussie Challenge but it didn't really come out that pink. So I'll give it another go tomorrow but thought I'd post this here anyway.

*Face*
SFF
SFP
Powder Blush Springsheen

*Eyes*
UDPP
Clinique Lucky Penny e/s
Start Violet e/s
Devine Night (really wanted to use Fertile but I left it at a friends place)
Shroom e/s
Mabeline Black Liquid eyeliner
Mabeline Define a Lash Mascara black

*Lips*
High Tea l/s
Strawberry Blonde l/g

Sorry about the crappy pics, this camera either washes the colour out or floods it!! grrrrrr


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 6, 2009)

Nat!! You're moving!?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Nat!! You're moving!?_

 
We got our permanent resident visa last year, after waiting for it for three years. Apparently, if we don't live in Canada for at least two years, we will lose it.. So it is matter of trying to keep the visa or forget about it..  We haven't decided it yet, but I really don't want to lose the visa.  At least MAC will be cheaper, but it won't be that affordable.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice look rockin!  Yay strawberry blonde day lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 6, 2009)

I see! Yeah.. MAC will be cheaper and CP will be closer for you hehehe


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Samibi! It's a little off topic but one of the guys at my work just let me put Stawberry Blonde on him! He thought it was great (and no he's not gay, and he's hot!)

What is it with some straight guys thinking it's fun to wear makeup?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

You gotta be kidding rockin!  Strawberry Blonde is not sheer!!

Simplyenchantin, I don't need CP from Canada.. MAC is Canadian company and the pricing is comparable to US pricing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  When I was there a few years ago, I paid $11.50 for the shadow pan.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 6, 2009)

Haha no I realise that. I meant CP for other stuff that Canada might not have, but US does!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_You gotta be kidding rockin! Strawberry Blonde is not sheer!!_

 
I know but he didn't care, he played it up heaps! Funniest thing I've seen all week


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh okay, Simplyenchantin.. Yeah, for sure.. Or take a quick flight down to US and shop in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I took a Karate class once and the teacher was wearing nail polish on his toes.. It was just so unexpected lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 6, 2009)

Are flights between Canada and US cheap? In that case that would be fun


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I hate my look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to go home and get rid of them all! 6 hours to go.. 

Face
Same as yesterday
MAC select moisture concealer
Pink Swoon Blush
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
UDPP
Shale e/s (all over wash)
Plum Dressing (below crease)
Vibrant Grape (v)
Fairylite p/g (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
UD 24/7 liner in Rockstar (dark plum)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
B babe l/s eek!!
Culture Clash l/g EEK!! 
Yuk!! So changed to
NARS Zou Zou l/g - dark purple (applied lightly)
Budding l/g_

 
That Sounds really nice sambi! I dont see why you would hate it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ok so todays look wa going to go in the Aussie Challenge but it didn't really come out that pink. So I'll give it another go tomorrow but thought I'd post this here anyway.

*Face*
SFF
SFP
Powder Blush Springsheen

*Eyes*
UDPP
Clinique Lucky Penny e/s
Start Violet e/s
Devine Night (really wanted to use Fertile but I left it at a friends place)
Shroom e/s
Mabeline Black Liquid eyeliner
Mabeline Define a Lash Mascara black

*Lips*
High Tea l/s
Strawberry Blonde l/g

Sorry about the crappy pics, this camera either washes the colour out or floods it!! grrrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thats still a very pretty look! strawberry blonde looks awesome on your skintone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_We got our permanent resident visa last year, after waiting for it for three years. Apparently, if we don't live in Canada for at least two years, we will lose it.. So it is matter of trying to keep the visa or forget about it.. We haven't decided it yet, but I really don't want to lose the visa. At least MAC will be cheaper, but it won't be that affordable._

 
There has to be a perk to everything right! YAY for cheaper MAC!


MY FOTD was for going to IKEA for the second time this week, the lamp we got looked like it had already been used and was missing a bunch of screws 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/midas-touch-132695/


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^^ I guess it is depends on what course you are doing.. No one wore much makeup when I was doing Science, but in my Fashion Design classes, everyone was over-the-top. We had a goth girl, too and she wore the most.

Maybe you were right about their makeup skill to look natural..  When I was in Japan, all the 'fashionable' girls wore heavy makeup with smokey eyes, but they didn't look made-up at all, if you know what I mean..  They just looked like dolls with perfect face and hair._

 
hmm.. maybe ur right..... you took fashion design?? wow... what's it like?

yea i know exactly what you mean... but there was this makeover thingy on the TV (japanese girls) and i was a bit shocked... and now i know... haha...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Sounds lovely Sambi!

So I'm baaaack with mine. I've been a bit blah with my makeup in the last few days, probably cos I'm putting makeup on everyone elses face I can't be buggered when I get to my own!

A old gold/browny look today. I'll try to get my pink look in tomorrow.

*Face*
SFF
SFP
Bronzer in Golden - contour
MSF Blonde - cheeks and highlight

*Eyes*
UDPP
Henna - all over lid
Club - Crease
Era - Crease over club
Fertile - Outer V
Mabeline Define a Lash mascara
Mabeline Black liquid eyeliner

*Lips*
Fresh Brew l/s
Beaux l/g_

 
*how's fertile rockin??
*


okay... barbie-look for today... i know i said i'm going to tone it down a lil bit... but then, i won't let anything stop me from doing what i like the most.. 

(oh well, that's kinda odd... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*<--- FACE --->
*Prep+Prime SPF50
EDM O-glo in Olive Medium
Sculpting Powder in Shadester
Cubic Blush
Maybelline Shine-Free Loose Powder

*<--- EYES --->
*TFSI
Springtime Skipper
Beautyburst
Sable
Ricepaper
L'oreal Voluminous

*<--- LIPS --->
*Cult Fave l/g

EDIT :

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I hate my look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to go home and get rid of them all! 6 hours to go.. 

Face
Same as yesterday
MAC select moisture concealer
Pink Swoon Blush
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
UDPP
Shale e/s (all over wash)
Plum Dressing (below crease)
Vibrant Grape (v)
Fairylite p/g (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
UD 24/7 liner in Rockstar (dark plum)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
B babe l/s  eek!!
Culture Clash l/g  EEK!! 
Yuk!!  So changed to
NARS Zou Zou l/g - dark purple (applied lightly)
Budding l/g_

 
no way you hate your look!! it sounds GREAT!!
with all those purple.. you gotta be kidding!!

and how's shale??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh thanks rockin, but it is quite ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I look like Miss Piggy without her long lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where is EVERYONE?  MrsMay?  Spectrolite?  CatsMeow?  LOL..  Just doing a little roll-call._

 
and you're not even looking for me??? gggrrr...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_We got our permanent resident visa last year, after waiting for it for three years. Apparently, if we don't live in Canada for at least two years, we will lose it.. So it is matter of trying to keep the visa or forget about it..  We haven't decided it yet, but I really don't want to lose the visa.  At least MAC will be cheaper, but it won't be that affordable._

 
i hear a 'CP' bell.... haha...
we're going to lose our favorite aussie specktra girl....


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Are flights between Canada and US cheap? In that case that would be fun _

 
I think so.. You could drive down too. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 
_That Sounds really nice sambi! I dont see why you would hate it!_

 
Yeah, I tried to follow this Korean tute.. Apparently they have a special way of doing eyeliner, to make the eyes bigger. Doh..forgot I have big eyes and I just look weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 
_There has to be a perk to everything right! YAY for cheaper MAC!
MY FOTD was for going to IKEA for the second time this week, the lamp we got looked like it had already been used and was missing a bunch of screws 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Apparently MAC is cheaper, but the wage is lower over there too.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What a gorgeous look for Ikea trip BTW. What a waste.. You need to go out tonight! (at least go and hire a DVD lol)
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 
_hmm.. maybe ur right..... you took fashion design?? wow... what's it like?_

 
 It was fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 
_how's fertile rockin??_

 
Shit!  I thought you were asking how fertile rockin was.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 
_and how's shale??_

 
I am not really sure.. It looks muddy on me!  It looks fab on my MUA though and she is dark!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 
_and you're not even looking for me??? gggrrr...i hear a 'CP' bell.... haha...
we're going to lose our favorite aussie specktra girl.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha.. That's what happens when you don't post here EVERYDAY!  I see spectrolite, MrsMay and CatsMeow everyday (where is CatsMeow??).  I wasn't even looking for simplyenchantin, because she doesn't post here either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. You lose a 'roll-call' privilege 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awww thanks hun!  I won't be going till at least 2011 and hey! I will still be checkin in from there!  It is not like I will get 'life' all of sudden..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 6, 2009)

Oi!! I post here.. just not what I'm wearing haha


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Sambi, i did actually get some dvds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im slowly making my way though the gilmore girls .... its so sad im addicted

I love shale actually, it looks great with grays or abve a smokey look to blend with vanilla


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Oi!! I post here.. just not what I'm wearing haha_

 
 That's what I am saying! You normally post here to say, 'I am not wearing makeup today'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




billy_cakes, everyone I know is obsessed about Gilmore Girls - I am so scared to start, because of my obsessive personality!  The only TV show I watch at the moment is 'Secret diary of a call girl' lol. I love cheesy UK dramas!

I know.. Shale looked fantastic on my MUA and she had it on top of Knight.. On me, it didn't make much difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. more practice...

Did anyone feel earthquake??  I got home and my in laws were outside in their PJs..  Hubby and I were in the car and we didn't feel a thing?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah I felt it, I thought my aircon was gonna fall off the wall LOL. It was only a few seconds though.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nothing special today girls - I had to race to get hubby out of hospital - they were giving him the boot - they wanted the bed... grrr.... 

I didnt even have foundation on :|

Stark Naked Blush
Funtabulous dazzleglass
Lancome mascara (as always)

Lucky for me the Funtabulous is an eye catcher, because my eyes were totally not worth looking at today


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Yeah I felt it, I thought my aircon was gonna fall off the wall LOL. It was only a few seconds though._

 
Damn, I totally missed it!

Yay panda! I am so looking forward to relaunch of Funtabulous!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

I didnt have it until recently and I was still still undecided when I bought it! I used it alone today but I am going to see if it will work over Lavender Whip as well, the Comet Blue does and its so beautiful!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

How about with Gladiola? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait to pair Lavender whip with HK fast friends l/g!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oooh, I didnt even think of Gladiola!!! I will do that tomorrow instead - it will be a GREAT 9am colour to go and shake up the more conservative post ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe

I didnt get any of the glosses from HK at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only bought LW (#2) and Big Bow ~ which I am so excited for! Oh, and On The Prowl n/l - not a colour I'd usually go for but I was feeling daring...LOL!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Haha!  Your PO ladies might need sunnies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wasn't going to get any HK glosses either, because they look too sheer.. but then I hardly wear glosses by themselves. Apparently HK glosses look really pretty with lippies underneath.  I have a feeling panda.. In a few month time, you will search all of clearance bin threads and look for HK glosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the Prowl looks hot!  Especially 'whatstyleisnickel'.. Have you seen his Youtube?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOLOL!!! You may be right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Um, his youtube??


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I think so.. You could drive down too. 

Yeah, I tried to follow this Korean tute.. Apparently they have a special way of doing eyeliner, to make the eyes bigger. Doh..forgot I have big eyes and I just look weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apparently MAC is cheaper, but the wage is lower over there too.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What a gorgeous look for Ikea trip BTW. What a waste.. You need to go out tonight! (at least go and hire a DVD lol)
 It was fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Shit!  I thought you were asking how fertile rockin was.. 

I am not really sure.. It looks muddy on me!  It looks fab on my MUA though and she is dark!

Haha.. That's what happens when you don't post here EVERYDAY!  I see spectrolite, MrsMay and CatsMeow everyday (where is CatsMeow??).  I wasn't even looking for simplyenchantin, because she doesn't post here either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. You lose a 'roll-call' privilege 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooo.... see the bright side, now you know you something that doesn't work on you.... and you won't do it the next time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah yea... the wage is lower there...






 did you actually think that?? hahaha...
oo... well, i gotta see it in person then...

yeaaahhh... i know.. but i always read all the posts everyday.. it's just that.... everyone's talking about the upcoming collection and since i'm skipping at least 5 of them, i have nothing to say in myy reply box... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




roll-call privilege?? hahaha...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_That's what I am saying! You normally post here to say, 'I am not wearing makeup today'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




billy_cakes, everyone I know is obsessed about Gilmore Girls - I am so scared to start, because of my obsessive personality!  The only TV show I watch at the moment is 'Secret diary of a call girl' lol. I love cheesy UK dramas!

I know.. Shale looked fantastic on my MUA and she had it on top of Knight.. On me, it didn't make much difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. more practice...

Did anyone feel earthquake??  I got home and my in laws were outside in their PJs..  Hubby and I were in the car and we didn't feel a thing?_

 
ooo.. i love Gilmore Girls.... but not after Rory broke up with Jess... too boring!!

i love Gossip Girl, the OC, Veronica Mars and One Tree Hill!!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Funny you mention that, Jess JUST urned up at rorys dorm asking her to run away with her to new york and give up yale...


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 6, 2009)

wait a sec.. i thought they have broken up... i don't remember watching that part..... ^^

what season are you watching??


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Funny you mention that, Jess JUST urned up at rorys dorm asking her to run away with her to new york and give up yale..._

 
Oh no, don't give away the plot!  I haven't even started the episode 1!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 6, 2009)

This is season four! its after jess went away to florida to see his dad and they have broken up but then jess came back into town and went to yale to to see her. oh the drama


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh no, don't give away the plot!  I haven't even started the episode 1! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


SORRY sambi! you should really watch it! its addictive


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_yeaaahhh... i know.. but i always read all the posts everyday.. it's just that.... everyone's talking about the upcoming collection and since i'm skipping at least 5 of them, i have nothing to say in myy reply box... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!_

 
Yeah, but we don't talk about collections in this thread.. I love reading about everyone's looks


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_SORRY sambi! you should really watch it! its addictive_

 
I might do that over Easter break.. Maybe I won't think about MAC anymore.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOLOL!!! You may be right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Um, his youtube??_

 
Yeah.. he is MUA and he is gorgeous!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

I will have to go look ~ nothing like a cute guy who knows about makeup, right??


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Here you go! Thought I'd save you trouble looking for him lol
YouTube - WSITN: MAC HELLO KITTY HAUL


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yikes!! he is WAY cute!!! Why havent I seen his vids before? :|  He seems to have a good sense of humour too


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Isn't he??  He cracks me up!  In one of his videos, he said someone left a comment asking what he does for living/how he can afford so much. He said (in his pommy accent)'don't leave comments like that, it is so stupid' lol


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 6, 2009)

So sleeeepy >_>.... Today I have on:

*Face:*
The usual's... zzzz boring!

*Eyes:*
Electro Sky p/p
Stylin' - Inner corners
Submarine - Lids
Blue Flame - Crease
Lucky Tom - Crease
Creme Royale - Highlight
Feline + Blacktrack
Zoom Lash Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick
Hot Planet Blush <3

*Lips:*
Strawbaby lipstick but I'm not sure I like it


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, spectrolite, you sound sleepy!  You only have 4 colours (minus the highlight) on your eyes today - very unusual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sleepy too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Totally unplanned pink look today~

Face
Same as yesterday
Pleasantry MB
Facefront Cosmetics Hip Bone Blush - shimmery pale pink
Facefront Cosmetics Frawn Apawn Blush - bright dark pink

Eyes
TFSI
Fresco Rose p/p
Sushi Flower e/s (all over wash) - when did I get this??
Pink Freeze e/s (mid lid)
Passionate e/s (crease)
Facefront Cosmetics Rabid Volcano p/g - dark pink (V)
Kitschmas p/g (highlight)
Blitz n Glits
Castle Dew Felt tip liner
MUFE pearl pencil liner in White (inner corner)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Dior #517 gloss - sheer pale pink

Couldn't get the right pink blush, so had to use three different products!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_This is season four! its after jess went away to florida to see his dad and they have broken up but then jess came back into town and went to yale to to see her. oh the drama_

 
hmmm... sounds familiar...
i think i watched up to season 5... and then i stopped...

please give me a reason to continue what i've started... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh... where did you get the DVD?? getting them in indonesia is so much cheaper (and yea i know that's because it's illegal) and that's why i can't bring them here... i have GOSSIP GIRL season 2 lying in myy room back in indo and i didn't have time to finish it... boo!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah, but we don't talk about collections in this thread.. I love reading about everyone's looks_

 
hmm.. yea ur right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Isn't he??  He cracks me up!  In one of his videos, he said someone left a comment asking what he does for living/how he can afford so much. He said (in his pommy accent)'don't leave comments like that, it is so stupid' lol_

 
i loveee him.... he also cracks me up sometimes... but seriously... leesha (xsparkage) and josh (petrilude) are the bomb!! well, at least they crack me up the most.....

btw,, have you guys seen macnc40's kim kardashian smokey eye inspired look?? so far it's the best simple smokey eye i've ever seen IMO...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_So sleeeepy >_>.... Today I have on:

*Face:*
The usual's... zzzz boring!

*Eyes:*
Electro Sky p/p
Stylin' - Inner corners
Submarine - Lids
Blue Flame - Crease
Lucky Tom - Crease
Creme Royale - Highlight
Feline + Blacktrack
Zoom Lash Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick
Hot Planet Blush <3

*Lips:*
Strawbaby lipstick but I'm not sure I like it
_

 
ooo... don't tempt me to get lucky tom on the vip nights!!

i saw the swatches of the dupes of both HK palettes in makeupbytiffanyd's blog... what do you reckon?? are they really dupable??


btw,, you really live in specktra don't you, nat?? haha...
loving your pink look..

and nothing for me atm... still haven't decided where to go and what to use...


----------



## statusmode (Mar 6, 2009)

eyes:
sharkskin shadestick on the lid
bamboo above the crease
cork in crease
bamboo and cork smoked out, lower lashline

smolder eye kohl along the entire rim, smudged on the lower lashline and falsies =]

nuance blush and bone beige, emphasize sculpting duo.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 7, 2009)

I did a DE Wisteria look today but it failed horribly and I'm stupidly tired and I have to go out tonight so I might do a green (brightish) look to cheer me up! But for now, a nap is in order lol.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_ooo... don't tempt me to get lucky tom on the vip nights!!

i saw the swatches of the dupes of both HK palettes in makeupbytiffanyd's blog... what do you reckon?? are they really dupable??_

 
Okay Lucky Tom is a cute palette BUT if you are unsure I reckon don't bother getting it. You will probably be able to buy this palette cheap from someone on the forum in a few months once all the HK mania has died down. The colours are a bit chalky but personally I LOVE 3 of the colours in it - Stylin, Creme  Royale and Lucky Tom. I reckon they are definately dupable though.. but I can't think of one for Stylin... maybe Climate Blue but Stylin is more purple.


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 7, 2009)

Super smoky today!  I was in the mood for very dark and dramatic makeup, and this is the result:
(MAC unless otherwise, bla bla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Face:
Strobe cream
MUFE HD foundation
Select Sheer pressed in nc5
Emote blush (contour)
X-Rocks blush (apples)
Soft and Gentle MSF (highlight)  
Fix +
[I didn't realize how much went into the face today!]

Eyes:
Luna CCB (base)
Vanilla e/s
Dark Soul pigment
Carbon e/s
MUFE e/s (I forget the #, it's the black diamond shade)
Engraved liner
Maybelline XXL mascara

Lips:
Creme d' Nude


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Super smoky today!  I was in the mood for very dark and dramatic makeup, and this is the result:
(MAC unless otherwise, bla bla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Face:
Strobe cream
MUFE HD foundation
Select Sheer pressed in nc5
Emote blush (contour)
X-Rocks blush (apples)
Soft and Gentle MSF (highlight)  
Fix +
[I didn't realize how much went into the face today!]

Eyes:
Luna CCB (base)
Vanilla e/s
Dark Soul pigment
Carbon e/s
MUFE e/s (I forget the #, it's the black diamond shade)
Engraved liner
Maybelline XXL mascara

Lips:
Creme d' Nude_

 

sounds hott! i love the combo of carbon and darksoul... but never would of put them over luna!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Okay Lucky Tom is a cute palette BUT if you are unsure I reckon don't bother getting it. You will probably be able to buy this palette cheap from someone on the forum in a few months once all the HK mania has died down. The colours are a bit chalky but personally I LOVE 3 of the colours in it - Stylin, Creme Royale and Lucky Tom. *I reckon they are definately dupable though*.. but I can't think of one for Stylin... maybe Climate Blue but Stylin is more purple._

 
Dupe for Lucky Tom please?? Climate Blue I thought was a pretty close dupe for Stylin, I hate Paradisco and Creme Royale was meh for me - the whole palette was only of interest for Lucky Tom but if there is a suitable dupe then I will pass that palette!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ check out makeupbytiffanyd.blogspot.com

she got the list of the possible dupes and the swatches...


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2009)

I see, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not impressed with the Lucky Tom dupes.... I wondering if layering with a colour like Mineral over a black would achieve a better result...


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Dupe for Lucky Tom please?? Climate Blue I thought was a pretty close dupe for Stylin, I hate Paradisco and Creme Royale was meh for me - the whole palette was only of interest for Lucky Tom but if there is a suitable dupe then I will pass that palette!_

 

Hmm Lucky Tom is one that I can't come up with a dupe for either haha. I'm sure there are dupes out there but I'm not familiar with some of MAC's permanent shades in that colour family. It's a sheer blackened brown with gorgeous, fine gold sparkles. I have nothing like it in my collection! I love it


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh no.... Now I think I NEED it....LOLOL!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 7, 2009)

well today was a kinda lazy day for me today...

I was just going to the local british pub this arvo for a friend's birthday and the Uno championship that was organised in his honor (yes, the guys at work play Uno in their lunch breaks... it is highly amusing & fun and yes I work with IT geeks lol)

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Penny shadestick
Jardin Aires pigment - lid
Copperbeam pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
CG Volume Exact mascara - brown

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Light Flush MSF - first time I've used this and I like it!

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Marquise'd l/s
light coat of Pink Grapefruit l/g


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 7, 2009)

Spent the entire day cleaning the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so no fun make up during the day... made up for it tonight though! Went to the palace to see The Changeling

FOTD:

Normal face stuff
Refined Golden bronzer

EYES:
UDPP (can i use this anywhere else? or only on my eyes? I was so excited when i got it just ripped the box right open and threw it away before reading it)
Beautymarked shadow
Shale shadow
Copperplate shadow
Feline eye khol
Lark About pigment
LashBlast

and my new FAV lip combo
Pleaserseaker lipstick and NARS sunset strip lipgloss! Why didnt i pair these together earlier!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I did a DE Wisteria look today but it failed horribly and I'm stupidly tired and I have to go out tonight so I might do a green (brightish) look to cheer me up! But for now, a nap is in order lol._

 
I hate when that happens!  I think makeup+tiredness+limited time=disaster waiting to happen!  Hope you were happy with the green look.

Played with Shale e/s again today.. Didn't like the shadow by itself the last time, but it is quite pretty layered with lighter shade underneath..

Face
Same as yesterday
NARS Orgasm blush
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Phloof e/s (all over wash)
Shale e/s (to the crease line)
Trax e/s (v)
Lily white p/g (highlight)
MUFE Star Powder #947 pale mauve p/g (lower lash)
MUFE pearly pencil shadow in white (inner corner)
Blits n Glits
UD 24/7 glide liner in Rockstar
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Ever so Rich c/g  - with my pigmented lips, this alone turned out mauve gloss lol.. 

No matter how much I love MAC blushes, at the end I still go back to NARS blushes. If Grand Duo doesn't turn out nice, I think I will get another NARS blush tomorrow!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok, I _finally _had time to myself yesterday to relax and unwind so I attempted the 'pink' challenge. Failed dismally - pink _does not suit me! _SO... wiped that muck of and started again.... 

This ended up like a pale rainbow effect - the silver fog lightly dusted over toned the blue and pinked mauve down.


FACE: 
NC20 MSF Foundation
NW20 Concealer
Blonde MSF
Stark Naked blush
_and _Redhead MSF (some how this worked) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EYES:
UDPP
Bare Canvas paint
Vanilla (lid)
Gold Mode (crease - brow)
Pinked Mauve (just above crease)
Freshwater e/s (lid)
Bell Bottom Blue piggy (crease)
Silver Fog piggy (lid - crease)
Prussian e/s (outer V and lower outer 2/3 lashline)
Gold Dusk (inner V, highlight brow bone and lower inner 1/3 lashline)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline flick)
Inglot White Pencil
Dior Show
MAC individual lashes

LIPS:
All's Fair l/s

Phew. All done. And I forgot to take a pic. GRRR.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 7, 2009)

Another day, another teal look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mehron Velvet Touch Primer
Studio Fix Powder
MSF Natural

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Blackground p/p
Teal Pigment - Lids
Creme Royale - Highlight + Inner corners
A Little Folie - Crease
Lucky Tom - Crease
Sharkskin shadestick - lower lash line
Inglot #70 - Lower lash line
Reflects Transparent Teal - Patted on to lids
Blacktrack Fluidline
*
Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick
Hot Planet Mineralized Blush Duo

*Lips:*
Boy Bait Cremesheen glass


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 8, 2009)

Just checking in... I wore absolutely no makeup today as I was doing housework all day then took the dog down to the beach for an hour or so.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

That sounds like a perfect way to spend Sunday, MrsMay!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_That sounds like a perfect way to spend Sunday, MrsMay!_

 
Housework?  yeah, it was great, loved every minute of it lol...

Oh, you mean the _beach_.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We had to go to my grandma's place to feed the birds and that is a couple of streets away from the beack we take the dog to so we fed the birds first then spent the next hour or so down the beach with the dog.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

LOL..  It sounds like you had a releaxing day (except the housework part).  I am actually looking foward to doing some housework!  I know, it sounds crazy.. but I really miss having a place of our own, and I will love all the house chores (give me a week or two and I will start whining about them).


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

Haven't worn bright lips for ages (can't be bothered worried about it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so today, thought I would revisit bright pink lips & subtle eyes.

Face
same as yesterday
no blush - going to MAC to check out GD!

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Dazzlelight e/s (inner 1/2)
Henna e/s (mid lid)
Deep Shade e/s (crease)
Copperclast p/g (mid lid) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Naked p/g (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz
Bankroll
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Magenta l/l
Gladiola l/s
Love Alert d/g

OMG.. All I see are my lips!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 8, 2009)

Ahhh, Sami that sounds nice!! I am just about to step into the shower and I think today will be a bright pink day too, maybe whip out the Too Fab and Bright Fuschia piggie....LOL!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 8, 2009)

Yesterday's look... Smokey, wanted to try out Cream Cup l/s!
Not wearing makeup today! Study day!

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 Foundation
NW20 Concealer
Blonde MSF
Stark Naked Blush

EYES:
UDPP
Blackground paint (outer 1/3 lid)
Bare Canvas paint (inner 2/3 lid)
Vanilla piggy (inner 2/3 lid to brow, inner V)
Prussian e/s (outer 1/3 lid oer blackground)
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Silver Fog piggy (middle 1/3 lid, middle 1/3 lashline)
Black Tied e/s (outer V and outer 1/3 lashline)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Cream Cup l/s (OMG - Samibabe, this is AWESOME!)
Subculture l/l (yes, I finally bought a l/l. lol)


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 9, 2009)

Really quick smokey look today:
*
Face:*
Mehron Velvet Touch Primer
MSF Natural
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Blacktrack - Lids
Creme Royale - Highlight
Brown Side of Interview Trio - Crease
Carbon - Lids + Lower lash line
Feline Kohl Power
Max Factor Masterpiece Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Shimmer side of MSF Duo 
Fab Blush
Brunette MSF
*
Lips:*
Soft Wave l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 9, 2009)

I had buggerall time today so it was a quick look for me...

Eyes:
UDPP
Lily White pigment - lash to brow
Coco pigment - crease
Wolf pearlglide
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE HD Foundation
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32
Rags to Riches d/g


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, so I managed to get it together today and do some really bright pinks, Sami inspired me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face
Shiseido DB foundation
Shiseiod powder Soft Rose
NARS Oasis

Eyes
UDPP
Pinkling
Wintersky
VIP
Mineral
Moth Brown
Smoke & Diamonds
Pink Opal
Lancome mascara

Lips
P&P
Pink treat l/l
Too Fab
Extra Amps


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

Your boy is gorgeous, panda!!

My MUA applied Hot Planet today - solid side on the cheek and marblised side on the higher cheek area, which turned dark pink on me!  So bright pink lips and bright pink cheeks today


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Sami!!! He's such a little toad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He screams around like a hurricane leaving debris behind him everywhere, BUT.... he still sidles up for cuddles and is just as sooky as he is wildchild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the bright pinks!! Perhaps not in two places though....LOLOL!! I am pretty sure I couldnt have gotten away with Too Fab and a bright pink blush as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might have to look at some of the GD - my Merrily was misplaced and I miss it


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

^^Awwww.. Love how he is smiling in the picture!

Tell me about it panda!  I felt totally over-the-top with Gladiola, especially walking into Bunnings and electrical store on a public holiday. And having dark pink blush on top of that, certainly didn't help!  My dad asked me if I was hot, because I looked really flushed lol.   Anyway, I love Hot Planet and I love how my MUA applied it.. I don't get the same results, if I applied it myself!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 9, 2009)

Fairy eyes today >_< *flutter*

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
MAC Mineralize Powder Foundation
Studio Lights concealer
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Nice Vice p/p
Beautiful Iris - Inner corners
Parrot - Lids
Stylin - Crease
Top Hat - Crease + Lower lash line
Reflects Transparent Teal - Patted over Parrot
Creme Royale - Brow highlight
Blacktrack Fluidline
Max Factor Masterpiece Max Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick
Shimmer side of MSF Duo "Dark"
Tippy Beauty Powder Blush
Sassed Up Ipp

*Lips:*
Crystal Rose l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 9, 2009)

Simple smokey look today. I'm in LOVE with Cream Cup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 MSF Foundation
NW20 Concealer
Redhead MSF
Stark Naked blush

EYES:
UDPP
Vanilla piggy (lid to highlight)
Silver Fog piggy (lid + bottom lashline)
Black Tied (Outer V + crease)
Revlon Liquid Eyeliner (upper lashline + flick)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Subculture l/l
Cream Cup l/s


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 9, 2009)

Today was a kinda complicated look as it's my weekly challenge entry...

Smoky Purples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Frost pigment - highlight
Mauvism paint - inner 2/3rds lid
Royal Hue shadestick - outer 1/3rd lid
Violet pigment - outer 1/2 lid & crease
Facefront pigment (Sea Salt) inner 1/2 lid & inner crease
Facefront pigment (Weekend Warrior) - outer v
Inglot e/s (matte black) - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE HD Powder
Blonde MSF

Lips:
Pleasure Principle d/g

I will post a FOTD later with lots of pics...


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 9, 2009)

Oooh, this sounds nice!! Do you have swatches of the FF piggies?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad you love Creme Cup, CatsMeow!! 

That Smokey purple sounds awesome MrsMay!

Panda, I posted a FF swatch here awhile ago.. I will see if I can go and get the pic from my album.

Just a subtle look for me today, only because I thought today was Monday and I was trying to wear minimal lol.

Face
MUFE HD primer Green
BB cream Tinted Moisturizer & Strobe Liquid
Inglot Transluscent Loose Powder
Moon River MB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes
TFSI
Groundwork p/p
Phloof e/s (inner 1/2)
Omega e/s (mid lid)
Brun e/s (crease)
Honesty e/s (mid lid)
MUFE Star Powder #947 Pale Mauve (lower lash)
Spare Change Pearl Glide liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
MUFE Glossy Full l/g in bright pink (same shade as Petite indulgence).. Gosh, this thing is tingly!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 9, 2009)

Ooooh Samibabe you have Moon River!!! From the swatches it appears that this is the best GD. Have you tried out any of the others???


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

Moon River is very pale (paler than Blonde MSF), but it is shimmery!!  I liked all of the pink blushes, especially Hot Planet.

Wearing Hot Planet yesterday





Moon River.  Couldn't see this without popping flash. Excuse the weird pose.. I don't know what I was doing!  Looks like I tried to pop my jaws or something lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

And FF swatches..


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 9, 2009)

Nat you have the nicest cheekbones!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

Aw.. thanks miss_bailey!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 9, 2009)

I dont think i've seen a picture of you before Sambi! You have the most amazing jaw structure!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Billy! 
Gosh, no one told me that I have nice cheekbones or jaw structure before!  This is all new. So either it is the camera angle, or you guys just soooooo nice - you all know how to make a girl feel good about herself lol.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 10, 2009)

here you go girls...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/w...-heavy-133100/


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 10, 2009)

I wanted to wear a bright lip so it's quite a neutral look for me today. It also gave me a chance to play with my new Smoking Eyes quad that arrived yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know if I will end up wearing the lippie now after all my work.

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
MAC Mineralize Powder Foundation
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork p/p
Next to Nothing e/s - Brow highlight + Inner corners
Blunt Blush - All over lids and feathered into crease
Trace Gold Blush - Lids
Show Stopper e/s - Crease
Smoking e/s - Crease + Upper and lower lash line 
Sharkskin Shadestick - Lower lash line
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick
Trace Gold - Higlight
Stark Naked BPB - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip
Immodest Mattene.... maybe!
Creme Cup + Fashion Scoop cremesheen otherwise


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 10, 2009)

Au naturale today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Received my Parrot e/s in the post last night - so I'm hanging out for a green/blue challenge!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 10, 2009)

You're going to love Parrot ^^


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 10, 2009)

Sambibabe - Moon River looks lovely on you. I passed it over b/c I thought it was too light but I may revist it after seeing your pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MrsMay - Lovely FOTD - those colours are so pretty on you!!

What I'm wearing today - 

Face-
TBS All-In-One face powder
Biotherm Light Catch conealer
Stila Lillium CC
Mac Redhead MSF

Eyes -
Mac Painterly Paintpot
Mac Phloof!
Mac Retrospeck
Mac Star Violet
Mac Club
Majolica Majolica reddish liquid liner
Stila Kajal Liner in Tiger's Eye

Lips -
Mac Slimshine in Ultra Elegant

No pics yet, they're on my camera at home


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 10, 2009)

HotPinkHeels - really? Do you think Moon River shows up on me? 

Wanted to wear Hot Planet today, so subtle eyes & lips today.

Face
Same as yesterday
Hot Planet MB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes
TFSI
Rubenesque p/p
Goldmine e/s (inner 1/2)
Tilt e/s (mid lid)
Deep Truth e/s(crease)
Nylon e/s (highlight)
Gold Dusk p/g (inner corner)
Blitz n Glitz
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Speed Dial l/s 
Ever so Rich c/g

Thanks CatsMeow for refreshing my mind about Speed Dial.. It is sooo pretty!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 10, 2009)

Sambibabe - on my computer it looks like it does, it's subtle but looks like you've got a really pretty pale pink sheen to your cheekbones. Very ethereal


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Oooh, this sounds nice!! Do you have swatches of the FF piggies?_

 
Here you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sea Salt on the left, Weekend Warrior on the right.  Top is over UDPP, no base on bottom.







Today I went with neutral-ish browns

Eyes:
UDPP
Phloof! - highlight
Penny s/s - lid
Honey Lust e/s - lid
Sable e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
Teddy liner - bottom 1/2 waterline
CG Volume Exact mascara - brown

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE HD Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Marquise'd


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks HotPinkHeels!  Do you have Blonde MSF?  To me, Moon River is similar to the lighter Blonde strips, but without the pore enlargeing properties. Still love MR!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ 


 

 

_

 
The infamous brown dress stikes again! Hot hot hot Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samibabe - Is MR like Blonde MSF? I have Blonde MSF so would be looking for something different methinks...
Did you swatch Intenso? And how's Hot Planet treating you??
I want to get a GD and have looked at the swatches, but have no idea which one... everyone is raving about how good MR tho.
_*asks a million questions..._


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 10, 2009)

^^^ hahaha yes, it's the infamous brown dress...

At least the specktra girls who are going to the Myer Adelaide HK launch will know what I'm wearing lol...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Samibabe - Is MR like Blonde MSF? I have Blonde MSF so would be looking for something different methinks...
Did you swatch Intenso? And how's Hot Planet treating you??
I want to get a GD and have looked at the swatches, but have no idea which one... everyone is raving about how good MR tho.
*asks a million questions...



_

 
Yeah, when I swatched Blonde MSF middle strips next to MR, they looked really similar, but MR had more shimmer!  Loved all the pinky GD mineralised blushes, but my MUA said you could use the brown ones as eyeshadows.   With exception of Moon River, all of the blushes were pigmented.  When MUA applied Hot Planet on me, it was dark pink, but today I applied it with very light hand and it looks peachy pink - love it so much!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been trawling throught the GD discussion forum and most are saying they are going to pass on the collection because it some are similar to love thing and pleasantry. A lot said they came home empty handed and were disappointed with the glitter factor.

I don't have any of the sonic whatitsnamey collection, so I think I'll have to go to MAC and play with them next week to make up my own mind!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 10, 2009)

Good idea CatsMeow!  Make sure you get MUA to try on your cheeks though, not just back of your hand.  I don't have Love thing, etc but have Pleasantry, Gentle & Dainty and they are different from GD ones that I have.

More pics that I posted in the swatch thread.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 10, 2009)

I do have (and love!) the Blonde MSF - I have a serious MSF addiction, blushes included!

I need to re-look at the whole collection as I immediate labled most of them as too dark and MR as too light (fussy mutch? haha) but I didn't get the chance to swatch them all, aside from earth to Earth which I got.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

What do you think of Earth to Earth HotPinkHeels?  My MUA complained the marblised side went purple on her.  

Maybe I am weird.. I love GD, especially how each marblised and solid side gives you different effects, like a 2 in 1 blush.  Also my #165 brush is working great with GD blushes too.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 11, 2009)

I LOVE it!! With both colours swirled together it gives a really nice peachy-golden glow, the marbled side has a purple tinge but I wouldn't say that it's a straight out purple.

here are my swatches - 






You can the the marbled side (the top one) is kinda purpley but more pinky-purply...I don't know, I'm terrible at descriptions LOL


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

^^

Shit.

I really wanted to pass Grand Duos... guess I'm gonna come back with at least one in addition to my HK haul tonight.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 11, 2009)

The scary thing is that it's even more pretty in person! I'm kinda glad I didn't swatch the others haha


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 11, 2009)

There must be something wrong with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these GD dont do it for me... heheh... pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Easy wear today ~

Shiseido face as usual
Fab blush

Spanking Rich Dazzleglass

Lancome Cashmere Pink e/s
Maroon pigment
Wintersky
Lancome mascara


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

Panda, you will change your mind, if you swatch GDs in person!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Panda, you will change your mind, if you swatch GDs in person!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
as much as I hate to say it, she's right Panda....

I came home with one of these babies tonight and I probably wont stop at one - they are soooooooo pigmented!!

I did make the MA check through all of the ones she had in the drawer to get the one with the most blush part and the least gold veining


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ Haha.. I knew you won't be able to resist them MrsMay - you love blushes!  Well..  *And* paints, pigments, Dazzleglasses, Shadesticks , MSFs and list goes on


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Panda, you will change your mind, if you swatch GDs in person!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_as much as I hate to say it, she's right Panda....

I came home with one of these babies tonight and I probably wont stop at one - they are soooooooo pigmented!!

I did make the MA check through all of the ones she had in the drawer to get the one with the most blush part and the least gold veining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL!! ladies methinks not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not an MES or MSF fan - in fact I hate them....LOL!! The GD duos dont tempt at all


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL!! ladies methinks not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not an MES or MSF fan - in fact I hate them....LOL!! The GD duos dont tempt at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I thought too... I passed on all of the MES apart from 1 duo (brightside/gallery gal) and 1 MES trio (word of mouth) as they dont impress me.  Even the blushes in Sonic Chic did not overly impress me.

These though... they are so soft and pigmented it might be another story!  I think it will be harder though as I will be very picky finding the ones without huge glitter veins as I prefer the ones without much glitter...  so I may not end up with many of these if I cant find ones without glitter!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL!! I still cant... $50AU is too much for me to even bother looking and I would rather spend the money in the US on something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually I bought another Boy Bait, and a 214 yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I got 4 more Dazzleglasses - again some are backups - another Comet Blue, another Spanking Rich, Love Alert and Steppin Out. I want to try and stock up on the Spanking Rich ~ it is seriously my favourite overall colour and I was miffed not to see it with the new release ;(


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

yep, thats fair enough!

I have my eye on another pleasure principle on ebay which is ending in a day or so... hopefully I can pick it up for less than retail!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 11, 2009)

I might be able to help you there - I will PM you


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 11, 2009)

Gone relatively neutral smokey for today's look...

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 MSF Foundation
NW20 Concealer
Redhead MSF
Margin blush

EYES:
Scant e/s (lash to brow)
Satin Taupe e/s (crease)
Dark Devotion e/s (outer V)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (thick upper lashline + flick)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Subculture l/l
Marquise'd l/s
Softwave l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

CatsMeow, are you having a better Marquise'd day today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A subtle look today, just in case I need to play with HK stuff tonight.

Face
MUFE stuff as usual
Pleasantry
Moon River

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Cocomotion p/g (all over lid)
Sunpepper p/g (crease)
Reflects Glitter Bronze (mid lid)
(highlight) - fairylite/your ladyship/naked.. I don't know. One of them.
Teddy k/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Bombshell l/s
Starlet Kiss l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_CatsMeow, are you having a better Marquise'd day today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Suprisingly, yes. I think l/l and lashings of l/g (which I _hardly _use) has helped the situation. lol. Just doesn't have the staying power of my other lippies.

So tired, played a late netball match last night (hence slightly 'boring' look today). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with HK launch tonight. I've limited myself to just getting Her Glitz glitter liner and _maybe _Tippy next week. But I think Tippy might look a _little _OTT on my NC20 skin. I'll have to swatch for myself next week and see. That, and the GDs too.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

^^^ I paired Marquise'd with Spice l/l and that looked too brown on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe I need another lipliner! 

I think your eyes sound pretty.. Really, you can't go wrong with the smokey palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This morning, I did something to my top hair and looks like I am wearing a toupee! Grrr..  At least it bouffed up high!  Anyway, I haven't got any of TLCs, nail polishes, glitter liners and pigments and hope they won't do anything for me!  Really, I need to put some money aside for SS and SW.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 11, 2009)

It's funny how some of you are having Hot Planet show up pink on you, mine looks more copper on me???

Anyway I was going for a bluey look today and it came out a kind of steel blue/grey which I wasn't going for but am pretty darn happy with! Don't you just love when that happens? Oh and a different MUA matched me and it turns out I'm more an NW15! huh??

*Face*
SFF
SFP
Blonde MSF - lighter stripes for hightlight, darker side for blush

*Eyes*
UPDD
Pincurl - inner 1/3
Covergirls random light shiney blue - outer 2/3
Knight - outer v and into crease and lower 1/3 lash line
Random white e/s - Brow bone (highlight)
Mabeline Black Liquid Eyeliner
Dior Show

*Lips*
Subculture l/l
High Tea l/s 
Nymphette l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

I decided to use some of my HK haul today...

Eyes:
UDPP
Pink Opal pigment - highlight
Pink Couture shadestick - lid
Milk pigment - lid
Anti-Establishment e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black - thin line
Girl Groove glitter liner - thin line above black liner to accentuate
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE HD Powder
Sweetness BPB
Lightscapade for highlight

Lips:
Pink Treat cremestick liner
Strayin l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_It's funny how some of you are having Hot Planet show up pink on you, mine looks more copper on me???_

 
 Do you swirl both marblised and solid side together?  When I use the solid side (midtone plum), which goes dark pink on me and the marblised side goes on the higher cheek area = light copper.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 11, 2009)

Today's look was short lived. I went to work but then came home sick a few hours later :/

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mehron Velvet Matte Primer
MAC Mineralize Powder Foundation
Studiolights Concealer
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance 
Delft p/p
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Creme Royale e/s - Brow highlight
Gulf Stream e/s - Lids
Warm Chill e/s -  Inner corners
Inglot #?? Pigment - It's a reddish/orange colour - Crease
Lucky Tom - Crease
Cool Heat e/s - Outer V + lower lash line
Plumage e/s - Just to deepen the look a little

*Cheeks:*
Serenely BPB
Hot Planet Grand Duo

*Lips:*
Brick l/l
Port Red l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

Aw, hugs spectrolite!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Today's look was short lived. I went to work but then came home sick a few hours later :/
_


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 11, 2009)

^^Thanks my ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a disaster! Thank goodness I'm home now all bundled up in my fuzzy robe with a nice hot drink. I still haven't taken off my eye makeup lol.. Someone might come to the door so it's best to be prepared right?


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Do you swirl both marblised and solid side together? When I use the solid side (midtone plum), which goes dark pink on me and the marblised side goes on the higher cheek area = light copper._

 
I use my stipling brush and I keep it more to the lighted side but I move it into the darker side alittle and it just appears more copper on me, which I love!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2009)

^^^ Yeah it explains why you get copper!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^^ Yeah it explains why you get copper!_

 
hahahahaha! yeah, and me likey!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 12, 2009)

Well Spectrolite, at least you have gorgeous eye makeup on! (combo sounds awesome). Hope ya feel better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MrsMay - Strayin' looks great on you, especially with the blue top!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Well Spectrolite, at least you have gorgeous eye makeup on! (combo sounds awesome). Hope ya feel better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MrsMay - Strayin' looks great on you, especially with the blue top!_

 
Thanks hun!  I originally had a more purple top on but it didnt look quite right so I switched tops lol...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

A subtle Hello Kitty wild look done by my MUA today.

Face
same as this morning
Tippy BPB

Eyes (Too Dolly palette)
Painterly p/p
Yoghurt e/s (all over wash)
Romping e/s (crease)
Too Dolly e/s (lower lash line)
Stately Black e/s (v and lower lash line - darken Romping & TD)
Glitterpuss  (upper lash)
Plush Lash

Lips
Pink Fish TLC
She loves candy l/g

Everyone went ohh ahh on the lip combo!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 12, 2009)

Neutral brown goldish look today! (well, as neutral as I get!)
Yay - it's nearly the weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 MSF Foundation
NW20 Concealer
Redhead MSF
Margin Blush

EYES:
UDPP
Sublime Nature paint
Soba e/s (lid)
Woodwinked e/s (upper crease)
Espresso e/s (crease)
Jardin Aires piggy (highlight)
Gold Dusk piggy (little under brow bone and inner V)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner
Dior Show

LIPS:
Subculture l/l
What a Do! l/s
Softwave l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

That sounds nice, CatsMeow!!

A huge day for me today!  We are finally getting the keys for the new apartment ! Yay!!!   We moved into in-laws' 4 years ago, thinking that we might move to Canada soon.  Even though in-laws are nice, it was four years of living uncomfortable, to say the least!  Now I am finally FREE!!!!   Plus EMS package is coming today, which is 14kg heavy full of books, clothes and interior stuff.  My birthday is not until next Monday, but today might as well be my birthday (or Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

Okay, enough rambling..  I have a subtle look today.  Probably too subtle, but oh well.  I am just too excited to care!

Face
MUFE HD primer in Blue
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE Camouflage palette #2
Inglot Transluscent Loose Powder
Moon River

Eyes (Lucky Tom palette)
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Creme Royal e/s (all over lid)
Stylin' e/s (crease)
Paradisco e/s (lower lash)
Provence p/g (highlight)
Glitterpuss g/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Shy Girl l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I should get a back up of this
Ever So Rich  c/g


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've popped my look up in the challenge this week and the FOTD forums.

I really don't like putting my looks up in there though http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/p...purple-133350/


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_A huge day for me today! We are finally getting the keys for the new apartment ! Yay!!! We moved into in-laws' 4 years ago, thinking that we might move to Canada soon. Even though in-laws are nice, it was four years of living uncomfortable, to say the least! Now I am finally FREE!!!! Plus EMS package is coming today, which is 14kg heavy full of books, clothes and interior stuff. My birthday is not until next Monday, but today might as well be my birthday (or Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). _

 

Yay!  Go Nat!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I agree with it being christmas... they started work on our house today... putting soil down and shaping it - I can see the outline of the house!






My look today was fairly neutral as I went to uni this morning (and hence had buggerall time)

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Gold Mode pigment - lid
Copperbeam pigment - crease
Teddy eye kohl
CG Volume Exact mascara (brown)

skin:
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Fun & Games BPB (originally tried Intenso, looked like a clown cos too much so took that off)

Lips:
Popster TLC (am currently wearing Pink Fish TLC though)


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ 
I agree with it being christmas... they started work on our house today... putting soil down and shaping it - I can see the outline of the house!




_

 





 Already??  Wow, the Adelaide builders don't waste time!!  Yay!

Jen, you have HD foundation now?

Your eyes sound great.. Love Copperbeam p/g!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





 Already?? Wow, the Adelaide builders don't waste time!! Yay!

Jen, you have HD foundation now?

Your eyes sound great.. Love Copperbeam p/g!!_

 
Thanks hun!

Yep, I have had HD foundation now, but I usually only wear it on weekends etc when I dont need that much coverage.

They wanted to start work last week but said they needed to do a boundary survey first as we are building on the boundary so we had to wait a couple of days for that to be done.... The guy who was there today said that they will be digging the trenches on Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They dont waste time becuase they want my money!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats on the speedy work Jen! Some builders you have to practically drag them on site! You're right to about them wanting the money, customers have the upper hand on the tradies at the moment.

And congrats on the apartment Nat!!! I can't wait to move back out of my folks place so I get how excited you must be


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 13, 2009)

Times are definitely changing if builders are actually being punctual - if not early! Man, I sound like a old grannie....

*MrsMay - *Intenso no good???


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow Mrs. may! They work quickly! You hear so many nightmare stories that its finally nice to hear a good one...

My FOTD isn't really a FOTD... I was bored and decided to play dress up so theres no foundation

eyes;
dark edge
satin taupe
vanilla

Lips
Barbie liner from NYX
Gladiola Lipstick
Hot Frost Lipglass

Cheeks
Random cheap bronzer

ANNNNDDD a hat!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Wow Mrs. may! They work quickly! You hear so many nightmare stories that its finally nice to hear a good one...

My FOTD isn't really a FOTD... I was bored and decided to play dress up so theres no foundation

eyes;
dark edge
satin taupe
vanilla

Lips
Barbie liner from NYX
Gladiola Lipstick
Hot Frost Lipglass

Cheeks
Random cheap bronzer

ANNNNDDD a hat!






_

 
Gladiola looks amazing on you! Love the hat


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 13, 2009)

Go Gladiola!  It looks HOT!!  And you don't need foundation, Billy!

rockin, just saw your FOTD!  You look great.. Your skin is illuminating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, I don't like putting FOTD in there either.  That's why I haven't entered the challenge yet.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't even know why I'm telling everybody what I'm wearing today because it's so ridiculously boooring!

*Face*
   -Smashbox PhotoFinish Foundation Primer
   -MAC Fix+
   -MAC Studio Fix Fluid NW20
   -MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium
   -NARS Laguna bronzer
   -NARS Orgasm blush

*Eyes*
   -UDPP
   -MAC Satin Taupe e/s (all over lid)
   -MAC Shroom e/s (highlight)
   -MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack (upper lash line only)
   -Too Faced Lash Injection PinPoint mascara

*Lips*
   -Burt's Bees


----------



## dolcekatiana (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't even know why I'm telling everybody what I'm wearing today because it's so ridiculously boooring!

*Face*
-Smashbox PhotoFinish Foundation Primer
-MAC Fix+
-MAC Studio Fix Fluid NW20
-MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium
-NARS Laguna bronzer
-NARS Orgasm blush

*Eyes*
-UDPP
-MAC Satin Taupe e/s (all over lid)
-MAC Shroom e/s (highlight)
-MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack (upper lash line only)
-Too Faced Lash Injection PinPoint mascara

*Lips*
-Burt's Bees chapstick

*Perfume* (cause I'm proud of it)
-Burberry Brit 






)


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ Ooooh what's Burts Bees like?? I've seen that but it was a tad expensive but smelt devine....


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Congrats on the speedy work Jen! Some builders you have to practically drag them on site! You're right to about them wanting the money, customers have the upper hand on the tradies at the moment._

 
Thanks hun!  Our builder has been hounding us to start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Times are definitely changing if builders are actually being punctual - if not early! Man, I sound like a old grannie....

*MrsMay - *Intenso no good???_

 
Not sure about intenso yet... it was SUPER pigmented so I will have to try again with a lighter hand...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Wow Mrs. may! They work quickly! You hear so many nightmare stories that its finally nice to hear a good one...
_

 
I'm definately hoping that this is not going to turn into a nightmare!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 13, 2009)

I went to Chadstone MAC earlier today and tried intenso.. it looked really pink on me


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 13, 2009)

Greeny Bluey today! Lots of colour to hide my sickly appearance.

*Face:*
My usuals

*Eyes:*
Rollickin p/p
Shimmermoss - Inner corners
Big T - 1/3 of lid
Wondergrass - Rest of lid
Beauty Burst - Crease
Stormwatch - Crease
Solar White - Highlight
Blacktrack
Lash Blast Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Trace Gold - Highlight
Tippy BPB - I'm so in love with Tippy! We are getting married. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grand Duo - Shimmer side on top of Tippy

*Lips:*
Badger Balm
Crystal Rose l/g


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I reckon Jeanette is an "honorary Australian" as she lives part-time in my traincase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeanette... you should come over to the "what are you wearing today" thread and join in!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Thanks hun!  Our builder has been hounding us to start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am looking forward to your new house! Right now I live part-time in your traincase between the Paints and MSFs, yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately the only thing I am wearing today is some coffee on my lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tend to skip the make up in the morning when I am having my bad skin days.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I am looking forward to your new house! Right now I live part-time in your traincase between the Paints and MSFs, yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Unfortunately the only thing I am wearing today is some coffee on my lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tend to skip the make up in the morning when I am having my bad skin days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha my MSF's dont fit into my traincase... not enough room for them!  They have their own special purple colour forms bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one of the top trays does contain all my bases/fluidlines though... it has my paintpots, paints and fluidlines.  my shadesticks have their own special drawer in another storage compartment.

hmm... perhaps I should take advantage of my holidays and take some pics of my stash for you girls?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_hahaha my MSF's dont fit into my traincase... not enough room for them!  They have their own special purple colour forms bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But with what have I snuggled last night then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_one of the top trays does contain all my bases/fluidlines though... it has my paintpots, paints and fluidlines.  my shadesticks have their own special drawer in another storage compartment.

*hmm... perhaps I should take advantage of my holidays and take some pics of my stash for you girls?*_

 
Oh please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pictures of makeup are always a pleasure to look at. 
Especially pictures of bases and MSFs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When my latest CPs arrive I want to take new pictures too.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 13, 2009)

Morning everyone! It's too early for today's look but I'll list what I was wearing last night, lol!

Face:

Studio Sculpt foundation
NP Concealer
Sheer Select Loose Powder
Inglot shimmery loose powder
Grand Duo blush
Soft and Gentle (highlight)
Golden Bronzer (contour)

Eyes:

Sea Me s/s (inner lid)
Royal Hue s/s (outer lid)
Jewel Blue (inner lid)
Moon's Reflection (inner crease)
Wisteria (inner corner/tearduct)
Parfait Amour (outer lid)
Nocturnelle (outer crease)
Beautiful Iris (browbone)
Digit (highlight)
Mutiny p/g (inner lower lash line)
Violet p/g (outer lower lash line)
Smoulder e/l
Blacktrack f/l
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Beurre l/l
Marque l/s
Money Honey d/g

These pics were taken at like 2:30am when I got home so my apologies if I look tired! Also, it turned out a lot more blue than purple and the pictures I took are making the purple look very grey, but I'm sure you all know what parfait amour looks like!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 13, 2009)

michelle.. you look gorgeous!!!

can't wait to try studio sculpt... did you get them online??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks babe!! A bit better than how I looked at the VIP night, right? I couldn't be bothered even wearing moisturiser that day lol! I should be ashamed of myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually bought Studio Sculpt from the clearance bin, one of the regular girls I shop from had it up in her sale used a couple of times I think, so it was a good way to try it without having to wait or get a CP BNIB. I'm still looking for a fluid foundation I love coz SFF does not cut it for me.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 14, 2009)

^^Wow you are a hottie Michelle! That's a great look on you, I love the vibrant blue. The foundation also looks great, very natural >_<

Today I wanted to do a simple blue look but I ended up getting carried away as usual.

*Face:*
My usuals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Eyes:*
Blackground p/p
Pink Pearl Pigment - Inner 1/3 of lids
Blue Storm e/s - Rest of lids
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Thunder e/s - Lower lash line
Vellum e/e - Brow highlight + inner corners
Poste Haste e/s - Crease
Too Faced "Mess in a Dress" Crease
Blacktrack Fluidline
Max Factor Masterpiece Max Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - Highlight
Trace Gold Blush - Highlight
Tippy BPB
Hot Planet Grand Duo - Shimmery side 
*
Lips:*
Lickable Cremesheen lippie
Petit Indulgence Cremesheen glass


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 14, 2009)

Michelle that look was hot stuff!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey everyone.. Just popping in to say hello - I am sooo tired!
Michelle, you are so pretty!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 14, 2009)

You're all gonna give me a complex lol! Why so tired, Nat?? Moving stuff I suspect!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Ooooh what's Burts Bees like?? I've seen that but it was a tad expensive but smelt devine...._

 
I brought this a few months ago, used it once and threw it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it made my lips feel all gross 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Morning everyone! It's too early for today's look but I'll list what I was wearing last night, lol!

Face:

Studio Sculpt foundation
NP Concealer
Sheer Select Loose Powder
Inglot shimmery loose powder
Grand Duo blush
Soft and Gentle (highlight)
Golden Bronzer (contour)

Eyes:

Sea Me s/s (inner lid)
Royal Hue s/s (outer lid)
Jewel Blue (inner lid)
Moon's Reflection (inner crease)
Wisteria (inner corner/tearduct)
Parfait Amour (outer lid)
Nocturnelle (outer crease)
Beautiful Iris (browbone)
Digit (highlight)
Mutiny p/g (inner lower lash line)
Violet p/g (outer lower lash line)
Smoulder e/l
Blacktrack f/l
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Beurre l/l
Marque l/s
Money Honey d/g

These pics were taken at like 2:30am when I got home so my apologies if I look tired! Also, it turned out a lot more blue than purple and the pictures I took are making the purple look very grey, but I'm sure you all know what parfait amour looks like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 
wow! ur skin is amazing! its totally making me want studiosculpt but i have a feeling its just ur lovely skin under there that really makes it look good


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 15, 2009)

Ahh you make me want to get Grand Duo! >_< I'm trying to resist because they are just too pricey...
I had a Burts Bees lip gloss in raspberry. Smelled great, tasted like poison @[email protected] couldn't wear it at all because of that


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

^^Thank you!! In reality my skin is okay, I have good and bad days and quite a bit of weird pigmentation on my cheeks so the studio sculpt does have pretty good coverage. I also use lots of loose powder buffed in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And my camera probably covered the flaws or something haha.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 15, 2009)

^ How do you find the studiosculpt in comparison to studio fix? if u have used it?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

I compared them in one of the other threads the other day, but I don't remember which one hehe. I find the coverage essentially the same. Out of the bottle the studio sculpt is thicker and more gel like than the studio fix but it spreads well, I've only used it the one time so I'll have to play a bit more to find the differences. Nothing really sticks out about it besides the consistency.

Today's look is pretty boring:

Face:

Studio Fix powder
Orgasm blush

Eyes:

Pink Bronze p/g
Cocomotion p/g
Melon p/g
Satin Taupe e/s
Antiqued e/s
Haux e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Smoulder e/s
Penultimate e/l
Hypnose mascara

Lips:

On Hold l/s


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

hey girlies!

I dont have any makeup on today (hangover) but I will post what I wore yesterday...

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s
Cedarrose shadestick
Bold & Brazen e/s
Copperbeam pigment
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE HD Powder
Intenso Grand Duo (I think I have mastered this one)

Lips:
Pink Grapefruit l/g


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 15, 2009)

Today I go to lunch to my dad and my skin is better so I have put on some makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
- SFF NC15 mixed with Revlon Skinlights 01
- Studio Sculpt Concealer NW15
- MSF Natural Light
- Set Powder Invisible to set the Concealer
- Dainty Mineralized Blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Petticoat MSF
- Flower Mist Dew BP
- Lightscapade MSF

Eyes
- ArtDeco Eyeshadow Base
- Greenstroke p/p (why MAC, why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Rondelle e/s
- Aquavert e/s
- Talent Pool e/s
- Big T e/s
- Blanc Type e/s and Solar White e/s as highlights
- Chanel Inimitable Mascara black
- Browning Brow Shader

Lips
- Fanfare l/s
and after some coffee I will add Love Nectar l/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ That sounds like a good combo, fanfare and love nectar. I will be sure to try it!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^Thank you!! In reality my skin is okay, I have good and bad days and quite a bit of weird pigmentation on my cheeks so the studio sculpt does have pretty good coverage. I also use lots of loose powder buffed in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And my camera probably covered the flaws or something haha._

 
don't be too hard on yourself, michelle... you sure have a good skin... i was there as a witness... :grin:

but i won't deny the fact that your skin looks really flawless on the pictures...
is it the studiosculpt or the loose powder?? 
i also wanna try the select sheer but nat swears by the inglot one.... hmmm :thinks:


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ That sounds like a good combo, fanfare and love nectar. I will be sure to try it!_

 
It is! I love them together! They complement each other so well.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 15, 2009)

Today I did a smokey look to match the cloudy sky. How wonderful is the rain here in Melbourne!? Finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Mehron Velvet Touch Primer
MAC Mineralize Powder Foundation
Studiolights Concealer - Smoothspice
Loose Blot
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Blackground p/p - very lightly
Rondelle e/s - Brow highlight + lids
Smoking e/s - Inner + outer crease 
Orpheous Kohl Power + Smolder eye Kohl - Upper and lower lash line
Plush Lash Mascara - I forgot how much I loved this mascara!

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - what would I do without this?!
Brunette MSF - on cheekbones
Ablaze Blush
Grand Duo Blush + Shimmer 

*Lips:*
Creme Cup
Fashion Scoop


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You're all gonna give me a complex lol! Why so tired, Nat?? Moving stuff I suspect!_

 
 Yeah, we are on the 2nd floor with no lift, so three days of moving stuff up, up and up!!!!  Hope I lose weight


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 15, 2009)

Just a simple look today - no work and more unpacking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
MUFE HD primer in Green
VOV BB cream Tinted Moisturizer & MAC Strobe Liquid
Inglot Tranluscent Loose Powder
Moon River

Eyes
TFSI
Shiseido Hydro shadow in purple (all over lid)
Blitz n Glitz
Dazzle Lash
MUFE Star Powder #947 - light mauve - lower lash

Lips
Tinted Lip Conditioner in Coral something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a nice Monday!


----------



## Brie (Mar 15, 2009)

Today:
Face
Photo Finish Primer, and Illuminator
under eye photo op
Revlon Pore minimizing Foundation
Natio Pressed Powder

Smashbox cast crew duo
Vanilla P/M
Mac Pandemonium
Mac Milk P/M
Mac Reflects Blue Glitter
BYS gel eyeliner
Estee Projectionist Mascara
Chi Chi Purple and (aqua under eye)
Lips are Strawberry Milk and Masquerade gloss

Oh and Smashbox Brow wax and powder in auburn


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 15, 2009)

Yesterday's look.... PARROT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 MSF Foundation
NW20 Concealer
Redhead MSF
Margin Blush

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Canvas paint
Shroom (highlight)
Gold Dusk (inner V + highlight)
Parrot e/s (lid + outer V)
Aquadisiac (inner 2/3 lid)
Soba e/s (upper crease)
Jardin Aires piggy (upper crease to brow)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lash+flick, lower lash outer 1/3)
White Inglot Pencil (lower lash waterline)
Dior Show
Lacome Brow Duo + Pencil

LIPS:
Subculture l/l
Marquise'd l/s
Softwave l/g

PICS:
These were taken waaaaaaaaaaay after application - hence I have hardly any blush or lipstick left on me!! So it's a bit crappola.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 15, 2009)

TODAY's look.... pretty simple browns. Ran outta time this morning coz I washed my hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 MSF Foundation
NW20 Concealer
Redhead MSF
Margin Blush

EYES:
UDPP 
Bare Canvas paint
Soba (lid)
Tempting (crease)
Espresso (outer V)
Gold Mode (highlight)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (thick upper lashline + flick)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Subculture l/l
Marquise'd l/s


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

Very pretty, CatsMeow!


----------



## jrm (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, I had a fairly early morning (for me!) training session starting today, lasting all day (and continuing all the rest of the days this week .. ugh!) so I spent some extra time on my look today cos I realised I'd woken up early enough ... whoops!

Anyways, It's a fairly simple/daily look, but I like it - I was even bored enough to take some pictures.  Now, this is the first time I've posted pics on here - and I'm really shy and self-concious - so please be easy on me!

*Skin:*
MAC Skin primer
MAC SPF Select NW15
MAC Studio Finish - NW15
MAC MSF - Petticoat

*Eyes:*
MAC Paint Pot - Fresco Rose
MAC Eyeshadow - Stars & Rockets (lid)
MAC Eyeshadow - Leisuretime (crease)
MAC Eyeshadow - Satin Taupe (not heavily applied - but to give a bit more depth in the crease)
MAC Eyeshadow - puff pink (highlight)
MAC Fluidline - Blacktrack
CG Volume Exact mascara

*Lips:*
MAC Lipglass Pencil - Plum Mate
MAC Lipgloss - Full for You (a daily fav.)

Images are all clickable for a larger-view.

Please be kind .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 








*gulp* ..


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ looking good babe!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

Your cheeks look awesome


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Just a simple look today - no work and more unpacking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips
Tinted Lip Conditioner in Coral something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a nice Monday!_

 
Gentle Coral??? This is my favourite of all time!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CatsMeow said:


> Yesterday's look.... PARROT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

Hehe I'm at work yet bored out of my brain!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ hey!  I'm on holidays and sitting on specktra


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

Lol lucky Jenny! I'm writing an abstract for my thesis.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Lol lucky Jenny! I'm writing an abstract for my thesis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ohhhhhhhhhhhh now _that_ sounds like fun!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey simplyenchantin - didn't you say you were at work???


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

Haha yeah.. NOT. Ok, it's a little fun. Coz I have a fun topic.. besides that it sucks  I keep answering the phone at work and there's just beeping on the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cats: I am at work, I do reception and it's pretty dead as usual. The phone barely rings so I get to sit online. I have to do some filling a little later though


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey simplyenchantin - didn't you say you were at work???_

 
Yeah but so are you Ali!


----------



## jrm (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Your cheeks look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Thats so pretty jrm, it looks so soft and pretty on you! and that cheek colour is sooo nice!_

 
I've always wondered if I don't over-do my cheeks to be honest .. 

I'm a huge fan of both MSF and MB - have quite a few of each and try and play around with them looking for subtle or less-subtle looks ...

... I really do enjoy playing around with products, I'm definitely still learning, but I see it as somewhat of an artistic outlet for me ...

Thanks for all of the nice comments ..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

Hehehe we are all naughty little workers


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 15, 2009)

At work too and completely unmotivated!! I've got to start my assignment and put together my business plan, oh crikey where to start!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

What kind of business plan, Robyn?


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 15, 2009)

For my freelancing, I've got it all in my head I just have to put it all out nicely on paper and I have to do research etc. It's fun reseach but I've got a terrible case of the can't be's....


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

hahaha you can always tell when the Aussie forums on Specktra are busy... Mondays and Friday arvo... lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

I know how you feel! We need a good whipping lol. Get our asses into gear


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I know how you feel! We need a good whipping lol. Get our asses into gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ LOL! <3 Jenny


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe we all just need a good choccy hit! 

I've got M&M's Speckled Eggs in my bag mmmmmm


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 16, 2009)

^^^ hahaha been there, done that!

I already had my Twirl this morning


----------



## jrm (Mar 16, 2009)

*hides in the corner of the meeting room on specktra but really paying attention to the training, honest ...*


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol, I had a hot milo last night. That's about all the "chocolate" I've had lately!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Lol, I had a hot milo last night. That's about all the "chocolate" I've had lately!_

 

thats it.. im making a hot chocolate...well a java 99% fat free warm chocolate tasting beverage


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 16, 2009)

Heheh. Yeah I'm working.... I am.... honest.... _rah.. who am I kidding? it's freaking monday anyway and I have uni tonight therefore that warrants a little bludging right????_

You guys must be good at choc enabling via ESP - I'm currently chowing down on a Cadbury Macadamia Nut bar and I've just returned to the thread. Mmmmm. So naughty but so yum!


----------



## jrm (Mar 16, 2009)

*jealous* ..

OMG chocolate would go down so well now!

 ... stupid diet! *kicks it*


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 16, 2009)

HAHA I walk into the middle of a chocolate discussion. That's great considering I just ate a carrot and have a large block of dark chocolate kit kat at home >_< sooo tempting!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 16, 2009)

ugh.. are you guys working on specktra?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what a busy monday..

i miss chocolate!! wait till another - say 4-5kgs burnt and i'm going to have either koko Black's or MaxB's hot chocolate... it's the BEST.... *slurps*


i can't be bothered putting on too much makeup lately.. i lost myy makeup appetite... urgh, i know..

i only have *MSFn - Peaches - Invisible Set Powder - TFSI - Painterly - Dipdown - Sweet Strawberry l/g*


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

I didnt wear anything today... I was beat from being up really late last night with the new baby and couldnt be bothered!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 16, 2009)

panda - I didnt wear anything today either...

But I'm guessing there will be a lot of green looks tomorrow for St Pat's day!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2009)

Gosh, you gals have been busy here without me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Had a big sugar craving today and had two Krispy Kream donuts. Normally I can't stand them, but today, I gulped them down. So yummy with latte


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

Krispy Kreme.... dont get me started..... OMFG, I love the bloody things and they are WAY bad for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha, Jen - you bet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have my line up out for tomorrow already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ yay for Krispy Kremes!!  I only get them a couple of times a year when I go to Melb/Sydney... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not really sure what greens I want to use tomorrow!!  I might use spiritualize, I havent used that one yet!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL Panda & Jenny!  I prefer Dunkin Donuts, but there is no DD store in Australia.  I hate the glaze/icing on KK donuts - they give me headaches!  Not today though..


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

I dont have Spiritualise - surprisingly I skipped it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I do have Green original out, along with Golden Olive, Quick Frost and Springtime Skipper. I also have Sharp out but I am not sure if I will use it yet!! I a going for pale pink cheeks with Oasis and either Pleasure Principle or Snowscene on the lips... havent quite made my mind up on that one yet...


Headaches?? Aww Nat thats no good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only they give me is obesity and I can do without that


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 16, 2009)

mmm... green frost is pretty, I have some of that!!

I'm thinking of something with Bankroll pearlglide as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just for some fun


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^How did I forget that?? OMG - going to fish it out right now and put it with my morning line up!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ hahaha I havent actually used mine yet I'm ashamed to say!!

I love the colour but not entirely sure if I can pull it of... tomorrow is the perfect excuse to try!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2009)

I just found my Jade Way as well!!! LOLOL.... I actually prefer the techakhol liner for durability, Bank Roll tends to smudge on me pretty quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have put them both out anyway, will see how I feel about it in the morning


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 16, 2009)

spectrolite: did you get your Myer voucher already?  Would you know when they issue the next one?  Apparently I am due for $80 voucher, thanks to my diligent spending at MAC.


----------



## jrm (Mar 16, 2009)

Hrmmm .. I think I only have one or two greens .. might have to try and mix with some bluey tones .. Might be time to try out So Ceylon MSF too ..


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 16, 2009)

ooo.. you guys have to try JCo.. it's similar to Krispy Kreme but a lot better... hands down... it's not as sweet as Krispy Kreme, which is a plus for me... it's only available in indo, hopefully it'll be here soon..

there are both JCo and KK in this mall right in front of each other and you can totally see which has more customers..

urgh.. i have classes tomorrow, so there is not even any excuse for me to pull green eyes look.. gah

btw, does anyone know if there will be a parade going on along swanston street tomorrow morning?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 16, 2009)

I have so many greens I never know which to use! But I'm off to the pro store shortly to test stuff out with Kira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're going to try figure out what my foundation colour really is and play around with eyeliner, such fun!!


----------



## jrm (Mar 16, 2009)

Blues and especially greens arent a big hit with my coloring (i'm dark blonde & blue-eyed).  I do have lots of blues though and I like playing with them, figure that out.

Today was a mix of steamy on the lid, tilt on the outer edge and trying to blend into a darker blue (gah, I cant remember the name of it!) and satin taupe to try and develop a blended crease with the greens - but it was bit difficult as I don't have any dark green colors, but it still seemed to work successfully....  

Ohhhh .. and So Ceylon - soooo happy with the results of this.  I'm normally someone who would use pink/peach blush shades, but this worked quite successfully to me.  Much more subtle, but nice nonetheless ...

*wonders what Jenny has come up with*


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 16, 2009)

Did my HR inspired look today for the challenge!
I'm still waiting for my HK lashes and glitter liner to arrive so it all boiled down to using deep blue green piggy i'm afraid to say! (_excuses, excuses)_ lol

I put a twist on it tho. FOTD link below. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 MSF Foundation
NW20 Concealer
Redhead MSF
Margin Blush

EYES:
UDPP
Sublime Nature paint (whole socket)
Blackground paint (lid)
Knight Devine e/s (crease)
Soba e/s (upper crease)
Vanilla piggy (highlight, inner 1/3 lid + lower 1/3 lashline)
Deep Blue Green piggy (outer 2/3 lid + outer V, outer 2/3 bottom lashline)
Random Black Pencil (lower waterline)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lash line with flick)
Revon Black Liquid Liner (paw prints)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dior Show (mascara)

LIPS:
Subculture l/l
Marquise'd l/s

FOTD
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/a...-green-133748/


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Blues and especially greens arent a big hit with my coloring (i'm dark blonde & blue-eyed). I do have lots of blues though and I like playing with them, figure that out._

 
I've seen a FOTD of a blue eye'd blue shadow look and it looked great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't remember the title of it... but I'm sure if you did a search it would come up.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I have so many greens I never know which to use! But I'm off to the pro store shortly to test stuff out with Kira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're going to try figure out what my foundation colour really is and play around with eyeliner, such fun!!_

 
how did it go, michelle??

is kira the best MUA there over the PRO store? i know she's the manager and all but i heard leah is also good.
i'm going to get a makeover soon on the well defined launch date.. so that way she/he can match me too..

btw... just wondering.. is it rude to ask for a foundation sample instead of being matched? cuz most of the times they got me the wrong shade.. in store lighting vs natural lighting issue


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_how did it go, michelle??

is kira the best MUA there over the PRO store? i know she's the manager and all but i heard leah is also good.
i'm going to get a makeover soon on the well defined launch date.. so that way she/he can match me too..

btw... just wondering.. is it rude to ask for a foundation sample instead of being matched? cuz most of the times they got me the wrong shade.. in store lighting vs natural lighting issue_

 
I went in a couple of weeks ago and asked for samples because I had that same problem too. An MUA at highpoint matched me as NC20 on the pressed powder, I thought it flushed me out and was too pale and thanks to the samples from the Pro store I think I'm much more and NW15 in the SFF (still don't know about the powder yet).

I spoke to the lady with the english accent, really nice and really helpful but I don't know her name?? She gave me a couple of samples to play with and they were very generous.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 17, 2009)

A FOTD for doing absolutly nothing!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/v...5/#post1550846

Im having major skin issues at the moment; im very lucky in the fact that i can count the number of breakouts ive had on my hands and now... *BAM* my chin and one cheek is covered! It makes putting on make up so much more depressing


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_spectrolite: did you get your Myer voucher already?  Would you know when they issue the next one?  Apparently I am due for $80 voucher, thanks to my diligent spending at MAC._

 
^^I got one maybe 3 or 4 weeks ago so I reckon it will be a little while before new ones are sent out. I think it's every quarter so another 2 months! I used mine to put towards my Grand Duo's >_< I hope that they at least send another Beauty discount voucher though. That $10 off every $100 spent really comes in handy sometimes.

Todays look was green for St.Patricks day!

*Face:*
Mehron Velvet Touch Primer
MSF Natural Deep Dark
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Blackground p/p
Too Faced "Moon Beam" - Lids + Lower lash line
Too Faced "Moon Beam" White swirl- Inner corners
Femme Fi + Nanogold - Brow highlight
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Carbon - Outer v
Blacktrack Fluidline
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Grand Duo Blush

*Lips:*
Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

well I didnt have much time today (cos I was busy taking stash photos for you girls) so I didnt do a complicated look...

Eyes:
UDPP
Quick Frost pigment - highlight
Lucky Jade shadestick - lid
Spiritualize pigment - inner 2/3rds lid
Emerald Green pigment - outer 1/3rd lid
Forest Green pigment - crease
Bankroll pearlglide (then realised that it was too light and didnt show up)
Black Russian pearlglide (over bankroll - came out smokey green kinda colour)
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Popster TLC
Pleasure Principle d/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 17, 2009)

Dea: It was super fun! I don't know who the best MUA is but Kira is super nice and down to earth and actually wants to help people as opposed to just selling them products. 

I totally hear you Robyn RE: mismatched foundation. I was previously matched as NW20 at the pro store but Kira reckons I definitely have golden undertones so I should probably wear NC20-25 in SFF. She actually said my skin is good and reccomends that I wear Face and Body in C2! 

And yeah Dea, they will happily give you samples. I learnt heaps today, apparently due to my kind of dry skin I shouldn't really use SFF, nor Blot Powder coz they contain silica and pull the oils out of your skin. Kira gave me a sample of their strobe cream and the face & body foundation so I can try it on myself.

She did a HK look on me and I tried BigBow on and it looked great!!

Face:

Strobe Cream
Face and Body foundation
Select Moisturecover concealear
Fix +
Some sort of white loose powder?
Fun and Games blush
Tahitian Sand BP
Moon River blush

Eyes:

Soft Ochre p/p
Creme Royale
Paradisco
Lucky Tom
Romping
Stylin'
Blacktrack f/l
Prolash mascara

Lips:

Big Bow l/s
Mimmy l/g
Forget the lipliner


----------



## ladydangerlover (Mar 17, 2009)

today i wore my hello kitty eye pallette for the first time! i dont know the names as well as all of you..but ill get there! im only new at this mac stuff

kira does my make up all the time,(thanks enchantin..i always forget her name and feel bad!) shes the only one i let do it!!
she is amazing she does the best eyes and always gives me tips and samples to try stuff at home cuz she  doesnt want me to buy stuff that i wont use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love the chapel store, theres so much stuff to play with!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Dea: It was super fun! I don't know who the best MUA is but Kira is super nice and down to earth and actually wants to help people as opposed to just selling them products. 

I totally hear you Robyn RE: mismatched foundation. I was previously matched as NW20 at the pro store but Kira reckons I definitely have golden undertones so I should probably wear NC20-25 in SFF. She actually said my skin is good and reccomends that I wear Face and Body in C2! 

And yeah Dea, they will happily give you samples. I learnt heaps today, apparently due to my kind of dry skin I shouldn't really use SFF, nor Blot Powder coz they contain silica and pull the oils out of your skin. Kira gave me a sample of their strobe cream and the face & body foundation so I can try it on myself.

She did a HK look on me and I tried BigBow on and it looked great!!

Face:

Strobe Cream
Face and Body foundation
Select Moisturecover concealear
Fix +
Some sort of white loose powder?
Fun and Games blush
Tahitian Sand BP
Moon River blush

Eyes:

Soft Ochre p/p
Creme Royale
Paradisco
Lucky Tom
Romping
Stylin'
Blacktrack f/l
Prolash mascara

Lips:

Big Bow l/s
Mimmy l/g
Forget the lipliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
WAAAAAAAA.... this seriously just made myy day... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want to call the PRO store like NOW to book a makeover with Kira... did you actually go for a makeover or just having a chat and playing around, michelle? kira sounds AMAZING.. go Chapel Street!!

and that's a bummer... i've been using SFF and blot powder too... and i have dry skin.. gotta go and seek help from Kira ASAP.. :grin:

how do you like the strobe cream and the face and body then??


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

I am oily and Strobe cream doesn't work for me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love mixing tinted moisturizer and Storbe liquid though, which gives me a nice glowy base, while covering all the imperfections. 

Woke up this morning and hubby said I couldn't go to work today, because a Telstra guy was coming to connect the phone.  I had no problem with that!  Even though I was unpacking stuff, I still did my eyes with HK Lucky Tom.  Damn apartment is full of mirrors and I would hate to look at myself without makeup lol.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 17, 2009)

i never actually tried mac skincare range... a total virgin.. well, except for Fix+ which doesn't really count..

and hahaha... i know how it feels nat...


----------



## jrm (Mar 17, 2009)

I really want to try out some of the MUFE HD products but I'm reluctant to shell out over $100 for something untried.  I should be a #115, but it still makes me cautious.  I wish I could find the time to go into town to try it out in person ...


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ lucky you... you have mediamakeup there over adelaide... >.<


----------



## annegal (Mar 17, 2009)

My very first FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Please excuse the flash being reflected off my left eye!

And sadly my eyemakeup was slightly uneven but I only realised after looking at the photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face:
Random moisturizer
Studio Perfect SPF 15 foundation in NC25
Studio finish concealer SPF15 in NW25
Peachtwist blush
Peachykeen blush
Pinky side of Engaging duo MES as highlight (sneaky..)

Eyes:
Bare Study p/p
Gleam e/s
Star Violet e/s
Satin Taupe e/s
Knight Divine e/s
Sunday Best e/s
Estee Lauder random mascara 
Showstopper e/s for brows 

Lips:
Creme d' Nude l/s
Random drugstore nude l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ welcome annegal!!  yay!  another Adelaide person!!


----------



## annegal (Mar 17, 2009)

yay for adelaide!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annegal* 

 
_ 
And sadly my eyemakeup was slightly uneven but I only realised after looking at the photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I get that everyday. Maybe my eyes (or eye sights) are uneven. 
Nice FOTD annegal!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 17, 2009)

That is hot, Anne! Good on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dea: I liked it but I'm still unsure about F&B coz I LOVE full coverage.. coz I'm self conscious. I'm sure I will come around eventually, Kira is probably right and wouldn't lie to me about not needing such a heavy foundation hehe. I'll use it tomorrow and let you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't officially book in, last week after the VIP night I went in to get some sponges and some of those dropper-type bottles and was just talking to her about the VIP night and how I wasn't sure about my BP and that I didn't really get to try the lipsticks on.. (I whinge a lot LOL). Anyway, she was totally like "come in one day next week and I will try ALL the HK stuff you want with you and you can exchange whatever you want" etc etc and she taught me how to do my eyeliner so I get a flick coz I'm really unco etc (she drew a face chart for me with instructions so I could try myself at home), so I went in yesterday and she did everything she promised to help me with and more (apparently I will be an eyeliner flick-er pro in no time LOL). I left totally impressed and completely pleased! I'm happy to reccomend her to anyone, she was honest and really nice to talk to even about non-make up stuff and she is just so happy to help! She made me feel really happy about doing make up haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So yes, go see her!!

(sorry for the long post everyone!)


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey peeps! Went for a blue/green look today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE: 
Prep+Prime
NC20 MSF Foundation
NW20 Concealer
Redhead MSF
Margin Blush

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Canvas paint
Electric Eel e/s (inner and outer 1/3 lid)
Vanilla piggy (brow highlight + inner 1/3 lashline)
Quick Frost piggy (middle 1/3 lid)
Freshwater e/s (outer V + lower 2/3 lashline)
Spiritualise piggy (upper crease)
BlackTied e/s (outer V)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline + flick)
White Inglot Pencil (lower waterline)
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Subculture l/l
Marquise'd l/s (I know I pay the crap outta this, but I've ended up wearing it all week.. go figure!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FOTD: (these aren't the best pics!)








The colours look more like this one IRL:




...And this one:




You can see more of the spiritualise piggy on the upper crease in this one:


----------



## Brie (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm wearing
Mac Pandemonium e/s
Mac Milk p/m
 Smashbox cream liner as base
Very Pink Glitter
Bys liner
Loreal liner
Estee mascara
Strayin l/s with Fast friends on top
oh and Tippy Blush!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I didn't officially book in, last week after the VIP night I went in to get some sponges and some of those dropper-type bottles and was just talking to her about the VIP night and how I wasn't sure about my BP and that I didn't really get to try the lipsticks on.. (I whinge a lot LOL). Anyway, she was totally like "come in one day next week and I will try ALL the HK stuff you want with you and you can exchange whatever you want" etc etc and she taught me how to do my eyeliner so I get a flick coz I'm really unco etc (she drew a face chart for me with instructions so I could try myself at home), so I went in yesterday and she did everything she promised to help me with and more (apparently I will be an eyeliner flick-er pro in no time LOL). I left totally impressed and completely pleased! I'm happy to reccomend her to anyone, she was honest and really nice to talk to even about non-make up stuff and she is just so happy to help! She made me feel really happy about doing make up haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So yes, go see her!!

(sorry for the long post everyone!)_

 
I totally agree.. That's why I keep going back to my favorite MUAs over and over. I also like spreading myself out to a few different MUAs though, because they offer different ideas. 

You look gorgeous today, CatsMeow!!  Beautiful skin!!

Brie, your lips sound gorgeous!! Strayin & Fast Friends..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only had 4 hours of sleep this morning. I was late for an appointment, so super fast look for me!  You should see the brushes at work!  Dab, dab, swirl, blend, line and voila! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
MUFE HD primer in Green
VOV BB cream Tinted Moisturizer & Strobe Liquid
Inglot Transluscent Loose Powder
Stark Naked BPB
Moon River

Eyes
TFSI
Groundwork p/p
Retrospeck e/s (inner half)
Gilded Ash metal-x e/s (crease)
Blondes Gold p/g (mid lid) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blitz n Glitz
UD 24/7 glide liner in Lucky - bright copper gold (on top of f/l)
Moon River (highlight)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Shy Girl l/s
Ever so Rich c/g


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Mich thanks for the rec on Kira, I'll be making some time to see her one on one to help me pick out my foundation for my kit. A couple of the girls from school bought the Face and Body Foundation on Sunday and are going to get back to me with what they thought of them. I tested some and it seemed very watery but the MUA's rec'd it for pro use, very buildable but I don't know how it would go on oily skin? For me, I'm holding out buying my kit foundation until Studio Sculpt comes out and I give it a good practice run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and another great look catsmeow! Lovin the green.

No makeup yet today, I'm not at work today cos my car was making a weird noise, so I took it to my mechanic this morning and it's going to cost $1000 just in parts to fix!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Think of all the MAC I could have bought with that, oh wait I'm in Australia it'd only be like 9 things?!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Shit, I just felt the earthquake for the first time in my life *shaken*


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_That is hot, Anne! Good on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dea: I liked it but I'm still unsure about F&B coz I LOVE full coverage.. coz I'm self conscious. I'm sure I will come around eventually, Kira is probably right and wouldn't lie to me about not needing such a heavy foundation hehe. I'll use it tomorrow and let you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't officially book in, last week after the VIP night I went in to get some sponges and some of those dropper-type bottles and was just talking to her about the VIP night and how I wasn't sure about my BP and that I didn't really get to try the lipsticks on.. (I whinge a lot LOL). Anyway, she was totally like "come in one day next week and I will try ALL the HK stuff you want with you and you can exchange whatever you want" etc etc and she taught me how to do my eyeliner so I get a flick coz I'm really unco etc (she drew a face chart for me with instructions so I could try myself at home), so I went in yesterday and she did everything she promised to help me with and more (apparently I will be an eyeliner flick-er pro in no time LOL). I left totally impressed and completely pleased! I'm happy to reccomend her to anyone, she was honest and really nice to talk to even about non-make up stuff and she is just so happy to help! She made me feel really happy about doing make up haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So yes, go see her!!

(sorry for the long post everyone!)_

 
wow... kira sounds AMAZING, michelle!! i don't think she'll be there if i just pop in without any appointment... but if i arrange a makeover with her, then samples are pretty much useless since i have to spend $90 on the day..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Only had 4 hours of sleep this morning. I was late for an appointment, so super fast look for me!  You should see the brushes at work!  Dab, dab, swirl, blend, line and voila! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
MUFE HD primer in Green
VOV BB cream Tinted Moisturizer & Strobe Liquid
Inglot Transluscent Loose Powder
Stark Naked BPB
Moon River

Eyes
TFSI
Groundwork p/p
Retrospeck e/s (inner half)
Gilded Ash metal-x e/s (crease)
Blondes Gold p/g (mid lid) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blitz n Glitz
UD 24/7 glide liner in Lucky - bright copper gold (on top of f/l)
Moon River (highlight)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Shy Girl l/s
Ever so Rich c/g_

 
haha.. that what happens to myy brushes when i'm in a total rush...

and i won't even bother playing around with piggy if i were you nat.. i'll most likely spill them and make a huge mess... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Hey Mich thanks for the rec on Kira, I'll be making some time to see her one on one to help me pick out my foundation for my kit. A couple of the girls from school bought the Face and Body Foundation on Sunday and are going to get back to me with what they thought of them. I tested some and it seemed very watery but the MUA's rec'd it for pro use, very buildable but I don't know how it would go on oily skin? For me, I'm holding out buying my kit foundation until Studio Sculpt comes out and I give it a good practice run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and another great look catsmeow! Lovin the green.

No makeup yet today, I'm not at work today cos my car was making a weird noise, so I took it to my mechanic this morning and it's going to cost $1000 just in parts to fix!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Think of all the MAC I could have bought with that, oh wait I'm in Australia it'd only be like 9 things?!_

 
are you going for the makeover or the makeup lesson one, robyn??

i heard studio sculpt is not the best foundation mac has to offer since you can actually feel the foundation on your skin... this is where the role of samples is important...

hahaha... you're going to get at least 20 things with that $..
but it always comes across my mind whenever i spend more money on something else other than MU.. "if i didn't spend $70 on this skirt, i would probably be able to get myy hands on one blush and one lipglass"


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha Dea re blush and lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pop in during the week, she doesn't work Sunday or Monday from what I gathered.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Shit, I just felt the earthquake for the first time in my life *shaken* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha... not exactly the first.. but that was the first one i actually realized it was an earthquake...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Haha Dea re blush and lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pop in during the week, she doesn't work Sunday or Monday from what I gathered._

 
^^ okay then... i'll pop in during the week... tuesday will prob. be the best best...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2009)

I didn't feel this earthquake! I felt the last one tho


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Shit, I just felt the earthquake for the first time in my life *shaken* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WTF Nat???  Maybe I shouldnt be coming over to Melb!!!

well I just put my makeup on cos i'm going out and I did my entry for the HK challenge this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Gold Mode pigment - lid
Tea Time pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
Brassy fluidline applied in parallel to black liner
Glitterpuss glitter liner applied over brassy
CG Volume Exact mascara
Hello Kitty lashes (taken off for going out)

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Fun & Games BPB

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Pink Grapefruit l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_WTF Nat??? Maybe I shouldnt be coming over to Melb!!!_

 
  Haha.. I think Melbourne is getting ready for your arrival!

I know, this is the 2nd one, but I was driving the last time it happened and didn't feel a thing.  Today, I was thinking, gosh, this feels exactly like when I do washing in my new washing machine, but then hello, I am not in the apartment!   My dog slept through.. Gosh, aren't they supposed to be sensitive to earthquake and stuff?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_wow... kira sounds AMAZING, michelle!! i don't think she'll be there if i just pop in without any appointment... but if i arrange a makeover with her, then samples are pretty much useless since i have to spend $90 on the day..



haha.. that what happens to myy brushes when i'm in a total rush...

and i won't even bother playing around with piggy if i were you nat.. i'll most likely spill them and make a huge mess... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_

 
Kira is such a sweetie. Leah and Kira were trying to get me to do a makeover.  I think they were hinting, 'Natalie, you could do with a makeover'.
All my pigments are stored in sample jars, so they are easy to handle.  I have a thing with the sample jars.. oh shush MrsMay!  

I think I've calmed down a bit from that earthquake. Apparently my area was the worst one to feel it!  Better go and pack up~


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha.. I think Melbourne is getting ready for your arrival!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Kira is such a sweetie. Leah and Kira were trying to get me to do a makeover. I think they were hinting, 'Natalie, you could do with a makeover'.
*All my pigments are stored in sample jars, so they are easy to handle. I have a thing with the sample jars.. oh shush MrsMay!* 

I think I've calmed down a bit from that earthquake. Apparently my area was the worst one to feel it! Better go and pack up~_

 
Let's just say that Nat is "particular" about how she would like her pigments presented and stored


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2009)

Nat is particular about a lot of things, lol! We <3 you Natalie!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 18, 2009)

Todays look featured the Pandemonium Quad, Submarine eye shadow and Entremauve! I was so pleased how it came out and got a heap of comments.
*
Eyes:*
Nice Vice p/p
Vellum - Brow highlight
Up at Dawn - Inner 1/3 of lids
Submarine - Rest of lids 
Violet Trance - Inner + Outer crease
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Cloud Bound - Inner corners of lower lash line
Entremauve - Lower lash line
Feline Kohl Power - Upper and lower lash line
Blacktrack -Wings
Lash Blast Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick
Trace Gold
Full Fuchsia Blush
Tippy BPB
Shimmer side of Grand Duo

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip
Lickable lipstick
Crystal Rose lipglass


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2009)

I didnt do too much, have been busy with my new kitten AND I just found out that one of my other cats is pregant too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today was quick, but I managed to whip out some Big Bow, a new Chanel mascara - it kind of clumps, not sure I like it..... shiseido face as norm, just kept it to lips really - big bow is pretty bright on me!! I also found some time tonight to put On The Prowl to the test and I am in love with this one!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I didnt do too much, have been busy with my new kitten AND I just found out that one of my other cats is pregant too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What type of kittens are they?? Are they moggies? I have a british blue called basil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry... off topic! heheh. I'm not wearing much today (makeup-wise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!
Giving my face a breather - just Dior show mascara, lancome brow pencil and Marquise'd l/s. Will try out my Earth to Earth GD tomorrow.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 18, 2009)

Omg russian blue <3 I love those kitties


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_are you going for the makeover or the makeup lesson one, robyn??

i heard studio sculpt is not the best foundation mac has to offer since you can actually feel the foundation on your skin... this is where the role of samples is important..._

 
I going to do the makeup lesson after I finish my course, not sure what I'll cover yet which is why I want to wait til my course is done so then I can assess my weaker areas and focus on them.

Thanks for the info on SS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to give the sample a go and see what I think but I suspect I might have both in my kit and keep SS for dry skin types. Not everyone will be able to wear one foundation so it's probably a good idea to have a backup JIC.

On another note I've attached some pics of my fashion catwalk look I did at school last night, I thought you might get a kick out of the OTT makeup and the mega feather lashes I got to play with. Bless my model Libby, she was sooooooo sick but still came in so I could do my look on her, then she left as soon as I was done! 

Attachment 8178

Attachment 8179

Attachment 8180

Attachment 8181

Attachment 8182


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_




Let's just say that Nat is "particular" about how she would like her pigments presented and stored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_Nat is particular about a lot of things, lol! We <3 you Natalie!_

 








Panda, gosh, your house will be full of little rats kittens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fantastic work Robyn!!  She looks great!  I thought she looked familiar though, then I realized she has the same lashes as Jeannie Little lol.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 18, 2009)

Whoa! Look at those omega lashes! Awesome!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_*What type of kittens are they?? Are they moggies? I have a british blue called basil*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry... off topic! heheh. I'm not wearing much today (makeup-wise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!
Giving my face a breather - just Dior show mascara, lancome brow pencil and Marquise'd l/s. Will try out my Earth to Earth GD tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL - I dont think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine are all british shorthair - have been a registered breeder of them for a few years now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


I havent even started today!! I got up to more news that the 3rd attempted child abduction in my IMMEDIATE area (like a couple of hundred meters) in the last 3 days was at yet another local school THIS MORNING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have primary schools all around me, so we have a LOT of school kids here in the morning and afternoon.... It was reported that the abductor is actually abductorS - a man AND a woman.... fucking sickening.....


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_












*Panda, gosh, your house will be full of little rats kittens!*





Fantastic work Robyn!! She looks great! I thought she looked familiar though, then I realized she has the same lashes as Jeannie Little lol._

 






But these ones will al be Blue, not like the little tortie last time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh Panda, that's just awful. There are so many sickos out there.. You must be so worried! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those kittens are so cute!  I would prefer they remain in that size though, so I could carry one in my pocket or purse.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Green look for me today:

Face
Same as yesterday
Style Blush
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes (forgot TFSI!! Urgh)
Greenstroke p/p
Surreal e/s (all over lid)
Pastorale p/g (inner corner)
Club e/s (crease)
Vintage gold p/g (v)
Naked p/g (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz
Bankroll
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Lavender Whip l/s
Ever So Rich  c/g


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2009)

WAY sicko..... makes me nervous, I have two primary schools in my immediate proximity, and another 3 within 4-5km.... scary....

I cant wait for this next litter of babies!! This will be my new studs first litter so I am really keen to see how they look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Green look sounds nice!!! I am tempted to do something with my Big Bow again today, something a little more daring


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I cant wait for this next litter of babies!! This will be my new studs first litter so I am really keen to see how they look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 "Hello Kitty"

Grr.. hope they catch those sickos soon. All of the parents in your area must be worried sick about this..

Yeah!  Go for it Panda!  Big bow and one of your bling Dazzleglass on top!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL - I dont think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine are all british shorthair - have been a registered breeder of them for a few years now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe_

 
Ah so when I want to get a companion for Basil, I should come see you! He's a british shorthair blue silver tabby (gold eyes). Got him from a registered breeder as well but I got the runt of the litter. He's in proportion but little in comparison to most shorthairs - they can get quite massive. Still looks like a mini rugby player tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's not good about the abductions... scary.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh Panda that's scary stuff! I hope they catch the bastards and lock em up soon!

I remember when I was a kid Mr Cruel was around abducting kids, really freaky!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lovely!! I love the blue silver tabbies - I wa sgoing to get one once myself for breeding - maybe from the same breeder you got yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe I prefer the green eyed silvers though, but gold is alright too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have blues, creams, lilacs and chocolates and torties in all 3 colours.... I am hoping that my chocolate girl will be pregnant soo too - soon the winter will come and they stop breeding in the cold!!

The abductions are frightening - we have cops here EVERYWHERE atm.... everyone is nervous


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Oh Panda that's scary stuff! I hope they catch the bastards and lock em up soon!

I remember when I was a kid Mr Cruel was around abducting kids, really freaky!_

 
Mr Cruel????? Ew.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Oh Panda that's scary stuff! I hope they catch the bastards and lock em up soon!

I remember when I was a kid *Mr Cruel* was around abducting kids, really freaky!_

 
I dont know who this is, but seriously if hes a peadophile like the ones trying here then he deserves to be dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have no sympathy for paedophiles and I think capital punishment should be reintroduced for these poeple. The deader they are the better AFAIC!!! I hate the fact that we support them in jail... they will never be rehabilitated, and they will go an ruin somebody elses life as soon as they are released....

The cops had some people bailed up with guns about 20 mins ago.... didnt see what happened after that though, I heard someone say it wasnt the people they were looking for though


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Lovely!! I love the blue silver tabbies - I wa sgoing to get one once myself for breeding - maybe from the same breeder you got yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe I prefer the green eyed silvers though, but gold is alright too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have blues, creams, lilacs and chocolates and torties in all 3 colours.... I am hoping that my chocolate girl will be pregnant soo too - soon the winter will come and they stop breeding in the cold!!

The abductions are frightening - we have cops here EVERYWHERE atm.... everyone is nervous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If I got another, I'd get a black silver tabby. Basil's mum was a black silver tabby with green eyes - she was a BIG cat but so cute!!! I think his dad was a blue with gold eyes.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2009)

Did you get him from an SA breeder? I know a few of them there


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 18, 2009)

Baz... ok, i'll stop posting about my cat now. heheh. sorry, peeps!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Did you get him from an SA breeder? I know a few of them there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I can't remember her name tho... Basil is 6.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL, well he's lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lorraine and Barry from Sharad have some lovely tabbies if you are ever interested in another one, Lorraine is really nice too


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok, soooooo... all this talking of Fashion Mews made me chnage my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I am wearing

Shiseido face
Circa Pum on cheeks - not what I wa shoing for but it will do

Fashion Mews + Kitty Kouture Dazzleglass - this is so pretty!!!!

UDPP
Wintersky
Lancome Cashmere Pink
Whistle (Barbie)
Rondelle to highlight

Its a pinky lilacy kinda day


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 19, 2009)

Dunno whether you guys saw this in the FOTD forum...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/h...r-meat-133405/

My Thoughts and Deeds - Frustrated...


----------



## Skeeta (Mar 19, 2009)

Bah thats ridiculous.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yikes!!!

_-I keep posting my makeup looks both on Specktra and my own makeup community here on LJ 'cause I want/need the compliments. It's as easy as that. So, it's really frustrating and discouraging when hardly anyone comments. I get a decent amount of views...though not as many as some, but a small percentage of those people actually deign to leave me a fucking comment._

I dont know about any of you guys but I didnt think any of us were obligated to leave comments.... I am not anti this girl, but I thought it was our CHOICE to post or not to post... go figure huh??


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 19, 2009)

I know. I wonder if she'll ever post an FOTD again? Methinks maybe not!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

I was bored, so I decided to read that and now I am freakin' frustrated. All I heard was someone playing violin


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

I am so upset now that no one commented on my comment.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

Plus, no one mentioned how beautiful I am today


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ROFL!!!! You keep us all smiling Nat


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Panda! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *gone to pluck eyebrows*


----------



## jrm (Mar 19, 2009)

Make sure you fill in your brows after and then use black eyeliner with wings ...  you want to be part of the 'in' crowd, right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Maybe *THATS* why almost nobody responded to your posts ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*runs for cover* ...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_Make sure you fill in your brows after and then use black eyeliner with wings ... you want to be part of the 'in' crowd, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Maybe *THATS* why almost nobody responded to your posts ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*runs for cover* ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Now I said I want praises comments, not criticism!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah sambibabe, that's pretty hilarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't ya just love it how makeup, like all other artforms, is completely subjective? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't understand why she wasn't happy with the comments she received; I just looked through her threads and they were all very positive.


----------



## jrm (Mar 19, 2009)

Errr .. i meant to say ..

I love you sambi, you're so awesome


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ Now I feel better, even though I feel so lame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Going home now and no Internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Oh well, looks like I will be playing with my black my eyeliner!


----------



## jrm (Mar 19, 2009)

Glad you feel better now, sambi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. and practice makes perfect with the black eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Argh .. just realised I'm about to end up with two of the Brunette MSF .. I somehow got confused and thought one was Blonde .. ugh .. *frustrated* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eh, I guess I can always post on the For Sale  ..


----------



## annegal (Mar 19, 2009)

that fotd thing made good reading material for half an hour!

at least, now i know that to be popular in specktra i have to wing my eyeliner??


----------



## annegal (Mar 19, 2009)

and oh oh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today i went to uni so all i wore was some retrospeck e/s with forever green powerpoint overlaid with club (the green in the club was super gorgeous that way!) and a touch of ola mango! lipglass..took me like..2 minutes? no less!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 19, 2009)

Todays look: Hot Pink + Blue >_<

*Face:*
Da usual
*
Eyes:*
Nice Vice p/p - getting some luv this week
Vellum - Brow highlight
Up at Dawn e/s - Inner 1/3'rds of lids
Full Fuchisa Blush - Rest of Lids
Too Faced Mess in a Dress - On top of Full Fuchsia and slightly blended into crease
Bell Bottom Blue - Crease + Lower lash line
Carbon - to deepen
Reflects Purple Duo - Patted lightly into crease
Blacktrack
Lash Blast
*
Cheeks:*
Lucent Sheersheen Powder - Cheekbones
Tippy BPB
Grand Duo

*Lips:*
Hot House lipglass


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Yikes!!!

-I keep posting my makeup looks both on Specktra and my own makeup community here on LJ 'cause I want/need the compliments. It's as easy as that. So, it's really frustrating and discouraging when hardly anyone comments. I get a decent amount of views...though not as many as some, but a small percentage of those people actually deign to leave me a fucking comment.

I dont know about any of you guys but I didnt think any of us were obligated to leave comments.... I am not anti this girl, but I thought it was our CHOICE to post or not to post... go figure huh??_

 
The fact that she says that she "wants/needs" the compliments is a red flag. She's got some self esteem issues or is looking for approval or re-assurance or mabye shes just got a huge ego. Unfortunately she's looking for approval on the internet which in my opinion is not the best idea.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ Agreed, she's not helped herself much by going on like she has, we're not here to make everyone feel special so she'll just keep getting disappointed if that's all she wants.

Having said that I always feel the love in the Aussie area, everyone on here is so supportive and encouraging! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even when I'm having a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe she should spend some time in here!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 19, 2009)

I want an enlarged ego like all the other eyeliner winging, brow plucking FOTD posters. I demand someone lies to me and tells me my skin is flawless and my eye make up looks professional. DO IT NOW! Or else I will tanty quit and never post on specktra again *dies*


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 19, 2009)

^ Hahaha! 
Noooo don't go!! Let us validate you with thousands of repetitive comments saying the same thing...hot hot HOT! 

I got frustrated by that thread too but impressed that people had the guts to say what I was thinking. I don't post much on FOTDs unless it blows me away because I just feel like I'd be saying what's already been said *shrugs*


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried experimenting today with prussian, sushi flower and woodwinked today and failed dismally. For some reason I thought this would work... I think next time I'll just try sushi flower as an upper crease colour with woodwinked on the crease or lid.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyhoo... thanks to vanilla and choc brown piggy, I was able to resurrect the look. I think...
Also got to whip out Earth to Earth!! Very happy with this. Didn't need to use a blush colour with it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 Foundation
NW20 Concealer
Earth to Earth MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EYES:
UDPP
Bare Canvas paint
Shroom (brow highlight)
Soba (lid)
Woodwinked (upper crease)
Tempting (crease)
_Sushi Flower (outer 1/3 lid) - didn't look right..._
_Prussian (lower lashline) - made it look worse! ended up removing this. lol_
Vanilla piggy (lid, blended with sushi flower)
Choc Brown piggy (outer 1/3 lid + outer V) - saved the day!
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (upper lashline plus flick, lower outer 1/3 lashline)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s (lol - I know, Sambibabe, I know...)

FOTD:
Ok.. the funny spot on my head is something on my windshield. lol.
And I'm frowning coz I'm looking into the sun. IRL the colours are pretty much the same.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

Stayed up till 2am trying to organise my new wardrobe. I am so tired today and my face looks like #$%&!

CatsMeow, I can't see any Sushi Flower bit, but really, I think you look nice today!  I am not trying to say a nice thing to boost your ego 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The 2nd pic looks artistic too. You look as if you are in either a painkiller commercial or perfume ad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tried to do a sunset look~

Face
MUFE HD primer in Green
Diorskin Nude foundation & Strobe liquid
Inglot Translucent Loose Powder
NARS Orgasm
Moon River

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Gorgeous Gold e/s (inner corner)
Gold Mine e/s (mid lid)
Juiced e/s (mid lid)
Da Bling e/s (outer corner)
Passionate e/s (crease)
Lucky Tom e/s (v)
Off The Radar p/g (mid lid)
Provence p/g (highlight)
Engrave liner
UD Gash liner - bright cranberry copper (on top of Engrave)
HK glitter liner - whatever the pink one is called (lower lash)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Dervish l/l
Brave l/s
Pastel Emotion l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_CatsMeow, I can't see any Sushi Flower bit, but really, I think you look nice today! I am not trying to say a nice thing to boost your ego 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 2nd pic looks artistic too. You look as if you are in either a painkiller commercial or perfume ad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But I used winged black eyeliner - I'm gonna go cry and write a nasty blog about you now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL - Maybe I should audition for a Panadol or Laxitive ad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sushi flower was pretty much gone buy the time I applied the Choc Brown piggy. I will play with sushi flower tomorrow methinks. Any good combos for this one? I was thinking sunset colours with vanilla piggy, gold lemon piggy, melon piggy and then sushi flower. Perhaps deepen with Royal Flush piggy? Dammit why didn't I do that today?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And 'Kitty Power' is the pink HK g/liner.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Stayed up till 2am trying to organise my new wardrobe. I am so tired today and my face looks like #$%&!_

 
Yup, moving forces you to re-organise your wardrobe... can be a good thing tho! I remember staying up to 2am doing the same thing when I moved as well. I just couldn't force myself to go to bed until it was done.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_But I used winged black eyeliner - I'm gonna go cry and write a nasty blog about you now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL - Maybe I should audition for a Panadol or Laxitive ad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 





 You are so funny. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_Sushi flower was pretty much gone buy the time I applied the Choc Brown piggy. I will play with sushi flower tomorrow methinks. Any good combos for this one? I was thinking sunset colours with vanilla piggy, gold lemon piggy, melon piggy and then sushi flower. Perhaps deepen with Royal Flush piggy? Dammit why didn't I do that today?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And 'Kitty Power' is the pink HK g/liner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds really good! Especially Melon and Sushi Flower, because I was going to say Gold Mine, Amber Lights and Sushi Flower with a thick winged black liner!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be really looking forward to seeing this!

LOL.. oh yeah.. Somehow I have a difficulty remembering names of those HK glitter liners. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_Yup, moving forces you to re-organise your wardrobe... can be a good thing tho! I remember staying up to 2am doing the same thing when I moved as well. I just couldn't force myself to go to bed until it was done._

 
 Yeah, I didn't know how much I had! I also have sizes that don't fit me anymore, which I don't want to throw away, just in case I might go back to that size again.  I still have two boxes to go through and my wardrobes are already full!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 19, 2009)

I have Amber Lights... maybe I'll blend that in as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



St Vinnie's did well out of me when I moved! I had to be ruthless due to space too.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 20, 2009)

It really forces you to go through your stuff and more often than not you find something and go 'EEHHH?? When did I buy that and WHY!?' before throwing it out in horror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maaaan I couldn't read the whiney blog on livejournal that was linked - did anyone else get to ? I'm just nosey I know heh


----------



## jrm (Mar 20, 2009)

I was really curious to see what was posted on the livejournal, but unfortunately you need a LiveJournal login, and I wasn't going to waste my time creating one just to read it! ..

Any ideas the gist of what it said?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I have Amber Lights... maybe I'll blend that in as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



St Vinnie's did well out of me when I moved! I had to be ruthless due to space too._

 
Haha, I love how you say I might as well blend that in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 
_It really forces you to go through your stuff and more often than not you find something and go 'EEHHH?? When did I buy that and WHY!?' before throwing it out in horror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know!  I think my taste has changed too.. now I wear more makeup, I just want to wear a lot of black stuff.  But before I was into cute/girly/pretty stuff and all my stuff either have laces or bows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Somehow I can't find her previous post in her LJ.  But in one of her posts, she wrote this:

I see that no one really had an interest in my last post regarding cool artwork. That's not going to stop me from posting more like that in the future, though. I enjoy beautiful art and I like to share it with others in the hopes of introducing someone to something new. you never know, it could happen.

I haven't been posting in here tons because I realized that no one cared much about my various make-up posts. So, I've been posting all of my make-up 'looks' and hauls and whatnot over at 

*makeupreviewed*. Yes, I'm still into makeup. Not much else going on right now, but having fun continuing to swap makeup on MakeupAlley.com It's cheap and fun.

More Violin playing


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 20, 2009)

I cant see it anymore either.... think she has set it to private now.... it was a lot of crap whinging about how she wanted comments, but ONLY good comments, and more of them.... some bitching about clique groups on specktra and how she felt it was unfair the the "highe end" cosmetic users got more compliments than her... which is just plain crap....

This was something I took from her LJ post yesterday ~

_-I keep posting my makeup looks both on Specktra and my own makeup community here on LJ 'cause I want/need the compliments. It's as easy as that. So, it's really frustrating and discouraging when hardly anyone comments. I get a decent amount of views...though not as many as some, but a small percentage of those people actually deign to leave me a fucking comment_.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, I saw a bit of her LJ entry yesterday, but not today. 

I remember her complaining how she spent 3 hours on a look and it didn't get any comments.  I don't know how she would spend 3 hours, when she didn't need to apply black eyeliner, fill out her eyebrows and apply foundation?


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha, I love how you say I might as well blend that in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Bit of this, bit of that... it's all good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just want today to _end _already!! So tired. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bring on the weekend!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 20, 2009)

^^^ Well, actually that's what I did today (adding bits here and there).  I am really loving dark pinks at the moment..  Romping, come to mama soon. 

I am tired too and sinus is killing me.  I am not looking forward to the weekend- more unpacking and moving. Boo   Wish I could just do nothing and spend all day in my PJs.. Or spend the whole day in the city walking around and someone buys me heap of stuff.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Or spend the whole day in the city walking around and someone buys me heap of stuff._

 
Yeah that would be nice!

I'd rather be unpacking than studying for an accounting exam! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(And I don't even _do _accounting... damn core subject)
Rah, keep reminding myself it's my last uni exam EVER tho. 
_There goes my little violin playing *goes to fill in brows..._


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 20, 2009)

well today is kinda neutral for me cos I left my 15 pan e/s palette at home!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
udpp, your ladyship, tea time, inglot black eyeliner, cg volume effect
Face: usual
Lips: popster tlc
Sorry for the crappy post, am doing this from my mobile!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh no! Jenny how did you manage that???You'll just have to buy another one (+15 e/s) at the pro store.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah, dont worry I was really pissed off when I got up this morning and realised I didnt have it!! I only brought vanilla, your ladyship, coco, tea time, viz a violet and grape... Not much variety there!! I think a trip to Inglot may be in store for me...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Yeah that would be nice!

I'd rather be unpacking than studying for an accounting exam! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(And I don't even do accounting... damn core subject)
Rah, keep reminding myself it's my last uni exam EVER tho. 
There goes my little violin playing *goes to fill in brows..._

 
Haha, yes, I would prefer unpacking over studying for an exam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MrsMay you are here!  Isn't there computer & internet where you are staying?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 20, 2009)

im only popping my head in here while watching the girls at their swimming lesson...

There is wireless where I am but I left my laptop at home and I dont really want to be rude and sit on their computer while visiting...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_im only popping my head in here while watching the girls at their swimming lesson..._

 
watching swimming lesson?


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_watching swimming lesson? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yep, the girls are 4 and 6 so I've done the school and kindergarten run today with Sue and then to swimming lessons with them


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 20, 2009)

^^Hehe Jen, you are getting the real hands on practice for what's to come in a few years time!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 20, 2009)

Today  I wanted to wear something really bold, colourful and eye catching to go with this electric coral dress thing that I wore. It turned out awesome >_< 
*
Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
MAC Matte Gel
MAC Mineralized Foundation
Blot
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Mehron "Pink" from my pastel palette as a base
Femme Fi - Brow highlight
Danger Zone "Red" side - Lids and blended into crease slightly
Lucky Tom - Crease
Blue Flame - Crease + lower lash line
Carbon - Lower lash line
Creme Royale - Inner corners of lower lash line
Blacktrack Fluidline
Plush lash mascara

*Cheeks:*
NARS Rated R
Hot Planet Grand Duo

*Lips:*
Some Sephora red lipstick as a stain - dont know the number by heart
Love Alert Dazzleglass


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 20, 2009)

^^ ohhh sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love to see a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looove Love Alert dg


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 20, 2009)

^^Thank you >.<!! I wish I took a pic but I *still* have not got batteries for my camera. This was actually the first time I wore Love Alert since I purchased it last year. I hardly wear my Dazzleglasses at all for some reason. I'm going to make more of an effort to do so since I have 5 of them here just collecting dust.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 20, 2009)

^^Really? You never use them? O.M.G. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldnt not use mine, I use them every day....LOLOL... I dread the day I couldnt use them - I have two in my handbag as well


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 20, 2009)

^^ Hehe addicted to dazzleglasses


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 20, 2009)

I think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 20, 2009)

That sounds fantastic Spectrolite!  Oh, I should use Dangerzone sometime.  I love it, but I keep forgetting it is there!

LOL, panda, you are so funny! If you love something, you'd go and buy 10 backups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didn't really know what I was doing today, because I had to get accustomed new mirrors and bathroom vanity.

Face
MUFE HD primer in Blue
MUFE Mat Velvet +
Inglot Translucent Loose Powder
Dainty 
Moon River

Eyes
TFSI
Electrosky p/p
Digit e/s (inner 1/2)
Beautiful Iris e/s (mid lid)
Parfait Amour e/s (mid lid)
Top Shade e/s (crease)
Lucky Tom e/s (v)
Mutiny p/g (mid lid)
Pink Opal p/g (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz
UD 24/7 glide liner in Lucky (bright purple)

Lips
Lavender Whip l/s
Ever so Rich c/g
Dazzle Lash


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm wearing some beige/coppery Inglot colours I stole from mum coz I had no time to do my makeup at home this morning! I only had one blending brush lol! And.. Grand duo blush, alphagirl BP, eyeliner/mascara and lightly ripe l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm wearing falsies today! First time I have successfully been able to put a full bar on myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can put them on everyone else but it's way harder when I do it on myself. So I paired it up with some silvery greys from Bourjois and Knight and did some thick black flicked eyeliner, does that make me a clone like everyone else on here?? Oh best go start a post and have a whinge about it


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 21, 2009)

Im about to head out, so my FOTD is;
Too faced shadow insurence
Blacktrack Fluid line used thinly as a base (like background paint pot)
club eyeshadow over the lid
Carbon in the crease
Spiced Chocolate used to blend out edges
Gold Mode Glitter
Face of Australia Liquid Eyeliner
Lorel Telescopic Mascara in Carbon Black
Bebe Eyeliner

On my cheeks i have Angelika Blush from Nars and on my Lips, Nars Striptease Gloss


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 21, 2009)

Face
MAC Studio Fix NC30 powder
Peachykeen

Eyes
some dodgy creamy black shimmery stuff...yeah...
Revlon quad - brown bronze colour in crease, darkest brown in lower lash line, med brown on brow bone

Lips
Lip varnish - Varneesh






WHEE!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 22, 2009)

^^^ Your blending is fantastic!


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^^ Your blending is fantastic!_

 

Omgosh thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I was a bit bummed with the pictures actually - things always look so much better in the mirror than on camera! HAHA


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2009)

You are so pretty darkorchid!  Love your eyebrows..  You must be 'in' crowd with your brows filled, however you could do with winged black liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you read that weird FOTD thread and know what the heck I am talking about!

spectrolite: BTW, loved your eyes today.. So many pretty colours! 

It was so hot this morning, I just pasted whatever I could find..

Face
Same as yesterday
Hot Planet

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Pincurl e/s
Softwash grey p/g
Top Shade e/s
Wolf pearl glide liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Creme Cup
Ever so Rich


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 22, 2009)

^^Awww thanks Nat, thats so sweet. I tried to put my best face on for my fellow addicts


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 22, 2009)

Creme cup looked awesome on you Nat, I forgot to tell you in person!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2009)

Aww thanks simplyenchantin!  I think I lied.. I wore Creme Cup in the morning, but then for the meet, I changed to Chatterbox & Ever so Rich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey, you should do FOTD of your perfectly winged liner!  Talking about precision! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simple look today as I only had 20 minutes..

Face
Tinted moisturizer & Strobe liquid
Inglot powder
Moon River
Benefit Posie Tint

Eyes
TFSI
Artifact p/p
Inglot pigment in whatever number.. Reddish sparkly brown
Your Ladyship p/g (highlight)
Sparecash Pearlglide liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Benefit Posie Tint 
MAC clear lipgloss


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey peeps! I trust you all had great weekends! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simple look today... my skin is having a tanty so minimal makeup today.

FACE:
NW20 Concealer
NC20 Foundation
Redhead MSF

EYES:
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Subculture l/l
What a Do! l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey guys - just wondering whether I could pick your brains on something...

On the weekend I used Satin Taupe and Vanilla pigment - OMG. These two seriously are BFF.

Anyway, I did Vanilla on the lid, Tempting on the upper crease and then Satin Taupe on the crease & outer V and deepened it with a wee bit of Carbon. Shroom & Retrospeck for highlight.

My predicament was finding a blusher that would suit this...
Despite using Tempting, the overall eye colour was more the taupe/brown/purple and not really warm at all... but not really cool either. lol.
Is there such a thing as a cool brown/purple? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peach blushers didn't look right, Stark Naked and Blonde MSF didn't look right, Earth 2 Earth looked awful... ended up with Redhead MSF, but still didn't really hit the spot.

Any blusher recommendations for cool brown/purple eye makeup???

Also, I am not sure about Earth 2 Earth anymore!!!! lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks Nat^^ I will have to tell Kira that you liked my eyeliner lol!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 22, 2009)

Ali - Blushbaby could possibly work with this... it's kinda a coolish toned brown

My look today was still minimal with a pop of colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - lash to brow
Coco pigment - crease
Aqualine liquid last liner
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
nothing yet... probably Pink Fish TLC


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 23, 2009)

*Catsmeow - *that sounds like a beautiful look. I'm not an expert on blush but maybe just like a contour and a touch of bronzer might look good? 

*Sambibabe -* aww yeah i forgot my cat liner that day and my brows were particularly thin and cliqueish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I totally made that word up hah)


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 23, 2009)

Ali, I would have used Moon River, because it has no colour, but lots of shimmers, so my brain can stay dormant and idle.  Really, I would have used Nars Amour, which is meant to be peachy pink, but it is pale bronze on me.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Ali, I would have used Moon River, because it has no colour, but lots of shimmers, so my brain can stay dormant and idle. Really, I would have used Nars Amour, which is meant to be peachy pink, but it is pale bronze on me._

 
Yeah I dunno about what blush to use - maybe neutral Blushbaby would be the go (might have to get that one). Dunno. I think Stark Naked probably wouldn't have been as bad if I hadn't had lashings of peachy blushes on underneath. lol. Perhaps I'll try a bronzer next time and a little Stark Naked or Blonde MSF on me' apples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm slightly adverse to GDs now... I had a bad bad bad experience with my Earth to Earth blusher on the weekend. Must've used a heavier hand than usual because I ended up looking ridiculous - you know like those old ladies who smear a tonne of blush on their cheeks? Yeah - like that! + sparkly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sambibabe - you're still a fan of MR?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 23, 2009)

I know how you feel, CatsMeow. Sometimes I go a bit nuts with Grandduo and look like a clown. Sponges help lift/move blush without removing foundation


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, and does MAC have a red l/s that isn't blue based? 
(but looks good). lol.

I have Red She Said, but it's pretty blue based. And my other Dior l/s is blue based as well. Most of the swatches in the forum are blue based ones. I'm looking for a warmer red lippy.

Does anyone have Lady Bug or Lady Danger?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 23, 2009)

I have Lady Bug, it's lovely. Less in your face than Russian Red, I can wear Lady Bug pretty much every day without lipliner etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know if you want swatches!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 23, 2009)

^^GOodmorning^^ 

*Whats on my face:*
MSF Natural Deep Dark
Select Moisturecover NW40
Blot
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Nice Vice p/p - putting a major dent in this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Purple side of Odd Couple - Lids + lower lash line
Blue side of Sea + Sky - Crease
Cloudbound - Inner corners of lower lash line
Reflects Purple Duo - Dusted onto lids
Blacktrack Fluidline
Plushlash Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - Cheekbones
Shimmer side of MSF Duo Dark - Cheekbones
Azalea - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blonde MSF

*Lips:*
I'm thinking Pomposity but I might just wear a nude lip - 4N and Boy Bait


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I have Lady Bug, it's lovely. Less in your face than Russian Red, I can wear Lady Bug pretty much every day without lipliner etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know if you want swatches!_

 
Oooh... if you have time for swatches, that would be great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it like a tomato red?


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 23, 2009)

Dunno, about everyone else, but it seriously feels like Thursday _(at least!). _Rah... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyhoo.. got to use my new Sweetness BPB today! Luuurve it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought this might only go with cooler tones, but I think it suited the eye makeup I did today, which was quite warm. 

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Concealer
NC20 Foundation
Sweetness BPB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Sublime Nature paint
Shroom (highlight)
Vanilla piggy (lid)
Mythology e/s (outer V +crease)
Sushi Flower e/s (upper crease)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (upper lashline flick)
Dior Show

LIPS:
What a Do! l/s (only lippy I had in my bag... would've preferred Red She Said l/s if I were more organised!)

FOTD: (Whoops, forgot to do eyebrows today!)


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 23, 2009)

LOL spectrolite, you got to use your brand new Azalea today!

Don't worry about your brows CatsMeow - your winged liner looks fab today!

I am really diggin' today's pinky copper look...

Face
Tintet Moisturizer and MAC Strobe Liquid
Inglot Translucent Loose Powder
NARS Orgasm
Moon River

Eyes
TFSI
Fresco Rose p/p
Goldmine e/s (inner 1/2)
Mythology e/s (outer 1/2)
Coppering e/s (crease)
Burnt Burgundy p/g (v)
Rose p/g (mid lid)
Provence p/g (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
Teddy k/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Fafi Strawbaby l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dame Edna Possum Nose Pink l/g


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi girls,
I have an awards ceremony tonight (the local rsl are awarding me for serive to the community) and have nooooo idea whta look to wear on my eyes.

I am wearing black pants, an abrstarcty purple, green/tealish, white flowey type top. Im wearing my hair down (im a bottle blonde)

was thinking a neutral look but maybe thats a bit boring... i don't nrmally go to these things so how much colour is to much colour?


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey tana2210 - good onya for the service award! 

With your hair colour and outfit, I'd go a soft silver look.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Dunno, about everyone else, but it seriously feels like Thursday (at least!). Rah... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
I was thinking the same thing... gimme that sleepy emoticon.... I need him!!!

Today was a mixed day - its turned out really nicely but honestly is way too dark for daytime look but what the hell, I'm wearing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehe

Face
Shiseido as usual
Stark Naked 
Norwegian Wood to highlight cheekbones

Lips
Lightly Ripe
Creme Anglaise

Eyes
UDPP
Emerald Green
Forest Green
Carbon
Quick Frost
Chanel mascara
Black eye pencil - some random AU brand
Jealous Kohl


*Tana:* IDK - these presentations usually require something neutral or gentle if you are going to use colour. Soft silvery sounds nice to me too


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 24, 2009)

That sounds hot Panda! No such thing as too dark for daytime; just people who cant pull it off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My fotd..for...doing nothing..as usual 

No foundation (the best thing about not being employed.. im descovering i have skin on my face!)

Peaches blush

Vegas Volt L/S

Vanilla
Random estee lauder refill shadows
Crystal Avalanche
Wedge
Blacktrack fluidline
Fasinating eye khol
LashBlast









and because i was bored


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL Billy, Vegas volt looks hot!  Love your skin. .

Damn Panda, Lightly Ripe and Creme Anglaise would look so pretty together!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Lightly Ripe is perfect under Creme Anglaise!!  I just adore these Cremesheens - make them perm MAC!!!

ITA Sami - the Vegas Volt looks HOT on you Billy!!!!! That top pic really shows your lips off and its FABULOUS on you!!! Its another colour I am terrified of and havent purchased but this makes me very tempted


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 24, 2009)

Do it panda! I B2Med for it because it was one of those colours i was :S about! It reminds me of the lipstick version of gentley coral TLC is thats relevent to you and it looks great with myth!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 24, 2009)

Today's lookfeaturing Cult of Cherry products >_<
*
Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
MSF Natural Dark
Studio Moisturecover

*Eyes:*
Groundwork p/p
Lightfall - Brow highlight
Smudged Violet - Inner 1/3rd of lids + Lower lash line
Lightfall - Centre of lids
Deep Truth - Outer 1/3 of lids + Crease + Lower lash line
Shadowy Lady - Crease
Blacktrack
Max Factor Masterpiece Max

*Cheeks:*
Stark Naked + Fab mixed together

*Lips:*
Velvetella Cremestick Liner
Bing Mattene
Cult of Cherry Lipglass


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 24, 2009)

Quick smokey silver look today...

FACE:
NW20 Concealer
NC20 Foundation
Sweetness BPB
Blonde MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Gorgeous e/s (lid)
Silver Fog piggy (inner 1/3 lid + lower lashline)
Silver Ring e/s (middle 1/3 lid))
Knight Devine e/s (outer 1/3 lid + outer 1/3 lower lashline)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
White Inglot Pencil (lower waterline)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (top lashline + flick)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Subculture l/l
Creme Cup l/s

FOTD:
(Frowning again... lol)


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 24, 2009)

well today was yet another neutral-ish look...
Eyes: udpp, vanilla p/m, indianwood p/p, tea time p/m, inglot gel eyeliner in brown, cg volume exact
Skin: usual, redhead msf
Lips: pink grapefruit l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2009)

*Q:* Guess what does CatsMeow do when she stops at the red light? 
*A:* She takes photos of herself!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another yay makeup day for me. Isn't it hilarious how your makeup in the morning affects the mood you are going to be in for the rest of the day?  

Face
MUFE HD primer in Green
MUFE Velvet Mat +
Inglot Translucent Loose Powder
Hot Planet

Eyes
Bare Study p/p
Retrospeck e/s (inner corner)
All that glitters e/s (outer 1/2)
Newly Minted e/s (crease)
Lucky Tom e/s (v)
Facefront Cosmetics Blushing p/g - beige (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz
Bankroll pearlglide liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Lustering l/s
Fafi Totally It l/g

Got Lustering l/s last year and totally forgot about it till today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Panda, since you love pink lips, you might like this, if you already haven't got it. It is gorgeous watermelon pink!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_*Q:* Guess what does CatsMeow do when she stops at the red light? 
*A:* She takes photos of herself!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Hahaha. I'd be too embarrassed to do that! I usually take them before I go, or sometimes sneak one in whilst I'm driving (lol). Dunno how safe that is!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Do it panda! I B2Med for it because it was one of those colours i was :S about! It reminds me of the lipstick version of gentley coral TLC is thats relevent to you and it looks great with myth!_

 
 Really?  I love Gently Coral TLC! I might go and try this l/s!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_ 





Hahaha. I'd be too embarrassed to do that! I usually take them before I go, or sometimes sneak one in whilst I'm driving (lol). Dunno how safe that is!_

 














  Totally NOT SAFE, Ali!  Damn good pictures, considering they were taken while in motion lol


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok ok ok !!! I will try to take pics _prior _to leaving the house from now on! I just run outta time tho! 

I'm hungry!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2009)

I am starving too!  I feel like grabbing a Subway sub, but I can't move! Might miss the delivery guy and miss out on my package!


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 25, 2009)

Hahaha missing out on food for the promise of that package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's when you know you are a hardcore cosmetic junkie. 

So far I've tried out three of my new NYX lippies and I'm very impressed! They are so creamy and last a pretty long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a weird face today - like I didn't really know what to do with my eyes and then I stepped back and went Whoa! (not in a good way) then feverishly put on some mascara to see if that improved things hah

Face:
MAC Studio Fix powder NC 30
Blonde MSF 

Eyes:
Espresso brow pencil
Rose coloured mineral eyeshadow PureLuxe all over lid
Shimmery deep pink/rose Pureluxe middle of eye
Deep brown shimmer lower lash
Maybelline Full n Soft mascara 

Lips
NYX Peach
Victoria's Secret gloss - can't remember but its the hot pink colour


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 25, 2009)

I ahd a good day today and even though winter is coming it was warm and sunny enough for some spring colours!!!

Face - shiseido apu
cheeks - fab

eyes
golden olive
green pigment
Light Fall
Bankroll
Lancome mascara

Lips
Lavender whip
Ever So rich

Nails - Done out In Deco - I just had to go with the lip colour..... nomnomnomnom


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_Hahaha missing out on food for the promise of that package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's when you know you are a hardcore cosmetic junkie._

 
Sorry Nat, but I think I have to agree with darkorchid on this one!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ LOL.. I do that for other packages too. I just hate missing out on packages, full stop


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Got Lustering l/s last year and totally forgot about it till today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Panda, since you love pink lips, you might like this, if you already haven't got it. It is gorgeous watermelon pink!_

 

Oooooh - _watermelon_ pink??? = MUST have!!! I must find a pic of this colours now!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah Panda, it is so pretty!  I also remember I have Impassioned l/s (another fuschia), which I haven't used yet.  Do you have that one?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont have either! As far as fuschais go I have Rocking Chick, Gladiola, Too Fab and GAT - thats pretty much it - I like having the varying finishes


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont have either! As far as fuschais go I have Rocking Chick, Gladiola, Too Fab and GAT - thats pretty much it - I like having the varying finishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You have been too busy with Dazzleglasses!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 25, 2009)

I've just been looking through the 'Traincase' forum posts and... OMG.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ hehehehehe


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 25, 2009)

This morning was an absolute mess! 

I dropped the lid of my bare canvas paint and my staffy pup went off with it and chewed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am SO pissed off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She completely mangled it so now i have a tonne of alfoil wrapped around the tube in the hope that it doesn't dry out. I have a spare, but there's heaps left in the tube - I hope it doesn't go to waste.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, it was a rare occasion where I actually had put my blush on before my eyes and after the 'staffy/paint lid chewing' debarcle I forgot that I was doing cooler tones and proceeded with warmer tones for my eyes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it actually doesn't look that bad because I used creme cup (which goes with my blushers) and the eyes are _relatively _neutral.

I want to go to bed!! I can tell that today is going to be craaaaaaaaaaaap!

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 Foundation
NW20 Concealer
Blonde MSF
Sweetness BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Canvas paint
Shroom (highlight)
Naked piggy (socket)
Jardin Aires piggy (inner 1/3 lid)
Tempting e/s (crease)
Gold Mode piggy (lightly swept over whole lid)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (upper lashline flick)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Creme Cup


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 25, 2009)

Aw Cats, I hope you have a better day from now! Btw I posted swatches in the haulage thread for you  (sorry they're kind of crap coz I took them at night using a flash)


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 25, 2009)

Aw CatsMeow.. No your day is not going to be crappy, because you have Creme Cup on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know your lips are screaming for Cremeglass gloss, but Creme Cup alone is too pretty for you have a crappy day!  Would it help to squeeze out Bare Canvas to an air tight jar?

Subtle eyes today, because I wanted to try Impassioned l/s!

Face
Same as yesterday
Benefit Erase Paste
Gentle MB

Eyes
Bare Study p/p
Ricepaper e/s (inner 1/2)
Woodwinked e/s (outer 1/2)
Museum Bronze p/g (crease)
Lily White p/g (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Impassioned l/s - another watermelon pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DE Splendid l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 26, 2009)

The culprit... don't be fooled by the cuteness. 
She's a 100% evil MAC saboteur.


----------



## jrm (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG sooo cuuuuuuutteee  ...

.. How could you blame a wonderfully cute puppy like that?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ducks and runs*


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't believe you Ali!   Her innocent eyes telling me that she didn't do anything wrong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is soooo cute!  I just want to give her a huge tummy rub (at least she didn't destroy my MAC stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 26, 2009)

She likes tummy rubs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Her name is Sapphire (Saffy the Staffy); but this morning she was called many other names instead.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_She likes tummy rubs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Her name is Sapphire (Saffy the Staffy); but this morning she was called many other names instead._

 
Oh poor Sapphire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor bubba. She probably thought you were giving her a new toy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thought I would show off my baby as well.  Water drinking Sambi with her HK pink nail polish.





Just kidding!  The pink nails are actually her nail caps


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 26, 2009)

She's so cute! OOooh what are those nail caps? I'd love to paint Saff's toenails but I think it might poision her?! _eek! _

Everyone pays the crap outta me and Saff because we having matching jewellery. I have a Tiffany necklace and Saffy has a matching silver heart tag too (although hers ain't Tiffany!).


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh poor Sapphire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor bubba. She probably thought you were giving her a new toy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I must admit, my first thought was 'holy crap, she'll choke on that' and then once the cap was _removed _safely (and seen to be clearly mangled), my sympathy faded very quickly and the grumpiness set in. GRRR.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

Haha.. Sapphire has got the cutest face and I love how her ears are flopped like that!   Is she wearing a red tie or something?

My dog likes to scratch the floor or mat - whatever she was sleeping on or anything that blocks her sight (this grandma has an attitude problem). So I got her those nail caps from US, so that she can't leave any marks on my wooden floor or leather sofa.  They have like 20 different colours, but unfortunately, they don't have that For Audrey/Tiffany Blue shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ali, if Sapphire swallowed the cap and it came out from the other end, would you still use it?


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Ali, if Sapphire swallowed the cap and it came out from the other end, would you still use it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's some pretty good disinfectants out in the market at the moment, right?

The red thing is her council registration tag. lol. And her ears will stay flopped like that coz she's a pure English Staffy.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^ Heeheehee.. I would have done the same. Dip the cap in the antibacterial soap for a few days, scrub and dry it before placing it back to the capless paint.  Plus whenever I use that particular paint, it would bring back the 'memory'


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 26, 2009)

zomg!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so cute... i have a staffy X pug X aust terrier so its chunky like a staffy wrinkly with bulgy eyes like a pug and fluffy like a terrier (i get him shaved though coz then he looks more staffy) how much did she cost you? we are currently looking for a friend for ours (he doesnt get on with the 2 cats!!!)



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_The culprit... don't be fooled by the cuteness. 
She's a 100% evil MAC saboteur.




_


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2009)

Aqua look today inspired by the "Blue Flare" look on the MAC USA website for SS09. 

*Face:*
The usual stuff

*Eyes:*
Otherworldly p/p
Newly Minted - Inner 1/3 of lids
Haunting - Rest of lids
Atlantic Blue - Super extended in outer V
Brill - Very lightly on the brow bone
Mystery Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Shimmermoss - Inner corner of lower lash line + centre of lids
Blacktrack fluidline
Lash Blast

*Cheeks:*
Grand Duo Blush 
*
Lips:*
Buoy o Buoy + Boy Bait = LOVE


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 26, 2009)

well girls I am baaaaaaaaaack!!!!!

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White - highlight
Indianwood paint pot - lid
Museum Bronze pigment - lid
Smoke & Diamonds e/s - crease
Inglot eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Face:
usual stuff
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Pink Grapefruit l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 26, 2009)

lol... Ali I can just imagine Saffy running off with the paint lid.. and you running after her yelling at her lol!!! (sorry.. it was a very amusing image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Nat - Sambi is so gorgeous! I dont think I had ever seen a pic of her before!

Today I had a kinda minimal look on then I went with red lippy lol...

Eyes:
TFSI (received this yesterday and thought I would try it out)
Grand Entrance (starflash) - lash to brow
Satin Taupe - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
usual stuff
Sweetness BPB

Lips:
Brick lipliner
Rapturous mattene


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

Are you back at work MrsMay?  When I saw you at the pro store, I felt like I already know you well for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How is TFSI behaving so far?

Sugar Sweet day for me..

Face
Tinted Moisturiser & Strobe liquid
Benefit Erase paste
Inglot Powder
Cantaloupe Blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Cakeshop s/s (inner & mid lid)
Red Velvet s/s (crease)
Yoghurt e/s (inner corner)
Aquavert e/s (mid lid) - bleh
Beautiful Iris e/s (crease)
Top Knot e/s (v)
Too Dolly e/s (mid lid)
Goldenair p/g (highlight)
Engraved powerpoint pencil
UD 24/7 in Ransom - beautiful purple
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dazzle Lash

Lips
Sweet thing l/s
Fast Friends l/g

Ali, weren't you looking for a nice peachy blush?  I bought Cantaloupe, because my CP girl was raving about it and boy, glad I listen to her!  It is so pretty light peachy colour!  I like it better than the Style blush.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 26, 2009)

yep, I am back at work... Flew back home at 9.45pm on wed, back at work on thurs. I am actually at uni this morning though, then back to work after lunch.

TFSI seems to be behaving ok so far, so it will be interesting to see how it holds up. Anyone know how much this retails for in Aus?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ $30 at Kit Cosmetics


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If this stuff works as well as udpp then Im getting my sister to grab me a few of them while she is in the US.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ LOL.. Are you sure?  It lasts ages though!!  I bought mine in October last year and I haven't even gone through half way. Thought you might use TFSI money on MUFE or UD


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 27, 2009)

Busy day! Argh!!!!
Lovin' neutrals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Concealer
NC20 Foundation
Sweetness BPB
Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Vanilla piggy (lid)
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Satin Taupe e/s (crease + outer V)
Scant e/s (upper crease)
Blacktrack f/line (upper lashline + flick, lower lashline outer 1/3)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Subculture l/l
Marquise'd l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_zomg!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so cute... i have a staffy X pug X aust terrier so its chunky like a staffy wrinkly with bulgy eyes like a pug and fluffy like a terrier (i get him shaved though coz then he looks more staffy) how much did she cost you? we are currently looking for a friend for ours (he doesnt get on with the 2 cats!!!)_

 
Saff was $800 from memory; we got her from a breeder and she's a purebred English Staffordshire Bull Terrier.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_yep, I am back at work... Flew back home at 9.45pm on wed, back at work on thurs. I am actually at uni this morning though, then back to work after lunch._

 
Welcome back, bludger!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ LOL.. Are you sure? It lasts ages though!! I bought mine in October last year and I haven't even gone through half way. Thought you might use TFSI money on MUFE or UD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sure they do last ages but I cant really fathom going without a backup of something so crucial to me as a eye primer!  I would much prefer to have backups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that I have discovered those gorgeous matte e/s at Inglot I'm not lemming the MUFE e/s so much, so I'm safe there.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Welcome back, bludger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yep, I'm a bludger - and proud of it!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ LOL.. Are you sure?  It lasts ages though!!  I bought mine in October last year and I haven't even gone through half way. Thought you might use TFSI money on MUFE or UD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^^I bought mine in like January 2008.. and there is still some left! This is after a year of using it nearly every single day. In November last year I thought that I was running out and bought another tube. It's still in the box untouched. I'm amazed that there can be so much in one small tube. 





On to today's Sugar Sweet look:

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Red Velvet s/s
Sugarshot e/s - Brow highlight
Dear Cupcake - Lids
Club - Crease
Lucky Tom - Crease
Raven Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Red Side of "Danger Zone" + Club - Lower lash line
Aquavert - Inner corners of lower lash line
Blacktrack Fluidline
Plushlash Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick + Refined MSF - Highlight
Merilly + Tippy 
Perfect Topping
*
Lips:*
Sweet Thing lipstick
Tasty Tri Colour Gloss


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 27, 2009)

Spectrolite, is your look similar to SS promo pic look (without the minty wig of course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ? 

MrsMay, forgot that you don't have Kit Cosmetics in Adelaide. If I ever run out of TFSI, I could just drive to KC and it is only 10 minutes away. I might get TF Shadow Policy next time though. $65 for a kit, which comes with a tube of TFSI and 6 shadows.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Spectrolite, is your look similar to SS promo pic look (without the minty wig of course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?_

 
Heheh not at ALL! I think the model is cute though >_< 

Today I'm feeling really blue because I lost my mobile *cry* so I have on:
*
Eyes:*
Delft p/p
Aquavert - Inner corners
Too Faced Neptune - Lids
Teal Pigment - Crease + Lower lash line
Blue Flame - Crease
Vellum - Brow highlight
Cakeshop s/s - Lower lash line
Feline + Blacktrack
Plushlash

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic + Refined - Highlight
Tippy + Stark Naked + Fab 
Perfect Topping

*Lips:*
Sweet Thing l/s
She Loves Candy l/g 

I'm trying to be cheerful and I'm hoping the Sugarsweetness will somehow absorb into my skin and send a happy jolt of sugar to my brain.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ Oh no..  Was it insured? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you find it Bibi!  Maybe there is a nice person out there, who found your phone and he/she is going to hand it over to you soon. 

Green smokey look today~

Face
Same as yesterday
Canteloupe Blush
Moon River - marblised side

Eyes
TFSI
Delft p/p
Dazzlelight e/s (inner corner)
Aquavert e/s (mid lid)
Mink & Sable e/s (crease)
Humid e/s (v)
Frozen White p/g (highlight)
Engraved liner
UD 24/7 glide liner in Covet - bright green
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Lollipop Loving l/s
Love Nectar l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 27, 2009)

No makeup today - study time!! 
='s grungey ugly day.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_MrsMay, forgot that you don't have Kit Cosmetics in Adelaide. If I ever run out of TFSI, I could just drive to KC and it is only 10 minutes away. I might get TF Shadow Policy next time though. $65 for a kit, which comes with a tube of TFSI and 6 shadows._

 

Thanks Nat.  I will have to see how I go as TFSI creased on me yesterday so I'm not sure that it agrees with me.  I have tried it again today using a little bit more and will see how that goes.

Today I just did a natural-ish look as I'm just doing housework etc...

Eyes:
TFSI
Nylon e/s - highlight
Patina e/s - lid
UD Smog e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in brown
CG Volume Effect mascara in brown

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Moon River MB

Lips:
Pink Fish TLC


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 29, 2009)

Dunno why i'm even posting this !!! Still in CBF study mode 
... although going to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
NW20 Concealer
NC20 Foundation
Redhead MSF
Sweetness BPB

EYES:
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm feeling your pain, Cats.

Face:

Strobe Cream
Face & Body foundation 
Blooming blush (I think? I depotted my blushes and haven't labeled my palette yet haha)
Golden Bronzer

Eyes:

Lucky Jade s/s
Juxt e/s
Inglot pigment (grass green colour)
Inglot pigment (teal colour)
Shroom e/s
Penultimate e/l
Bank Roll pearlglide e/l
Hypnose mascara

Lips:

Lightly Ripe l/s
Nymphette l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I'm feeling your pain, Cats._

 
Cheers, simplyenchantin. Makeup was too much effort this morning... would've gone natural except my skin was lookin' a little _too _grumpy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hey has anyone got Studio Sculpt? And what do they think of it?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 29, 2009)

I have it, but I've recently discovered that I'm actually yellow based and I bought it in NW20.. so now I'm unsure haha. I might go get colour matched later this week.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 29, 2009)

Heheh fair enough! I'm a NC20 and using the mineralise satin finish one, but i'm looking for something with more coverage for my not-so-great skin days (like today). I figured studio sculpt might help. I can't use that SPF Select one, I end up looking like an Orc extra out of Lord of the Rings when I have that on.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 29, 2009)

Mineralise liquid looked weird on me.. I'm using face and body and its great. It's medium coverage but buildable and it covers my pink pigmentation without feeling heavy. I used to use studio fix and it's so thick in comparison to F&B. Pop in to a store and get a sample of Studio Sculpt before you buy it


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah I'll definitely get a sample. I have red pigmentation around my nose, and I always find it difficult to cover. I use a NC20 foundation, but my concealer is NW20 and I stick _blobs _of concealer around my nose. Proves to be ok for the sides but not on top of my nose (if ya get what i mean).

Face and Body is MAC?


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 30, 2009)

Ah... just went on the MAC website to check out the foundation... hmmm... Is Face and Body limited edition? On the website it appears to indicate that it is. Hmmm.

From the description, studio sculpt appears to be similar to satin finish but with more coverage.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 30, 2009)

well today I'm not wearing any makeup as I'm in recovery mode at home...

But for yesterday (hens day) I wore:

Infamous brown dress with...

eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Tempting e/s - lid
Handwritten e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in brown
Her Glitz glitter liner
CG Volume Effect mascara in brown

skin:
usual
redhead msf

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Marquise'd l/s then Pink Grapefruit l/g for re-applying


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 30, 2009)

I know what you mean RE: your nose 

It is MAC and I don't think it's LE, but to my knowledge the MAC counters don't have it, I got mine from the Pro store so it might be Pro only? I like the finish of studio sculpt, but that's because I've been geared towards "thick" and "full coverage" foundations for years coz I feel like I have awful pink pigmentation. My fave MUA is slowly convincing me that my skin is actually totally fine and that what I'm seeing is just in my head lol.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_well today I'm not wearing any makeup as I'm in recovery mode at home..._

 
Recovery mode? What did you get up to yesterday?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simplyenchantin' - Like your MUA, I'm sure you're skin is fine with the lighter coverage foundations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the MAC aussie website the face and body foundation have got the little triangle LE symbol next to them. I'm going into MAC this saturday so I'll check to see if they are there (not a pro store tho!), and I reckon I'll test drive studio sculpt! I just want an alternative for more coverage than what I'm getting with the satin finish coz it's quite sheer. 9/10 my skin is fine, but it would be nice to have an emergency foundation for the not-so-good days!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Recovery mode? What did you get up to yesterday?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I had a hens day which started at 8.30am when I was dropped off and we had a winery tour for the day.  After that we then went to Glenelg for the rest of the night and ended up heading home about 1am...

I had already organised to have the day off today though


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 30, 2009)

Good planning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8:30am start? That makes for a massive day.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 30, 2009)

I had 2 days off without makeup and it felt really goooood >_< I'm back to fancy face painting today though. The look:

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mehron Velvet Touch Primer
MAC Mineralized Powder Foundation
Studio Moisture Fluid Concealer
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Delft p/p
Femme-Fi - Brow highlight
Gulf Stream - Inner corners of upper lash line
Mutiny - Lids + Inner corners of lower lash line
Meet the Fleet - Outer v
Cakeshop s/s - Lower lash line
Top Hat - Lower lash line
Feline + Blacktrack
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick
Refined MSF - Highlight
Hipness + Tippy - Blush
Melange Side of Grand Duo to finish
*
Lips:*
Buoy O Buoy l/s
Fashion Scoop Cremesheen gloss


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 30, 2009)

Oooh that sounds nice spectrolite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My look today turned out better than anticipated. I was determined to do something with flourishing e/s today, coz I've hardly used it.

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Concealer
NC20 Foundation
Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Retrospeck e/s (lid)
Flourishing e/s (outer V)
Bamboo e/s (crease)
Jardin Aires p/g (lightly dusted on crease + V over flourishing)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (upper lashline + flick)
Dior Show

LIPS:
What a Do! l/s


----------



## Brie (Mar 30, 2009)

today the weather is so gloomy i went for a brighter blue/peacocky smokey eye, (i'l post pics on friday when i'l have more time)

Eye's
Naval Blue
Revlon Denim liner
Maybelline XXL mascara
Chi Chi Heartbreaker
Chi Chi Boys, Boys, Boys
Mac White p/m
Mac Vanilla

Face,
Masqurade foundation
Natio Powder
Smashbox duo's cast and crew and the fashion one ??


Fresh brew and my own gloss

oh and revlon brow powder and too faced eyeshadow insurance.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Good planning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8:30am start? That makes for a massive day._

 
Yep, it was most definately a massive day.

It ended up at the Grand at Glenelg when we met up with some of the Port Power footballers that I know so I managed to get some photos of the Bride to Be with the guys I knew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  she was happy about that lol...


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 30, 2009)

Today is a very simple look as one of my birdies scratched my eyelid yesterday so it's a bit puffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - lash to brow
Smoke & Diamonds e/s - crease
Lithograph fluidline
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
usual
True Romantic BPB

Lips:
Rags to Riches d/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 30, 2009)

Ouch! Hope your eye is ok, Jen.

Hey, where's Sambibabe??


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2009)

I am here!!  Thanks for asking CatsMeow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just read yesterday's posts.. Ali, I have redness on my skin too and Inglot Translucent powder and Benefit Get Even are excellent.  I'd prefer powder & coloured primer over foundation, when it comes to correcting the skin redness, because foundation tends to get cakey on me.. 

I took the day off yesterday - the first one in months! And guess what I did yesterday?  Housework!!  At least my windows are nice and sparkly..   

Hope your eye is okay MrsMay!

Face
MUFE HD primer in Blue
MUFE Velvet Mat +
Benefit Erase Paste conceler
Benefit Get Even powder
Intenso MB

Eyes
TFSI
Cakeshop s/s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Retrospeck e/s (inner corner)
Henna e/s (mid lid)
Club e/s (crease)
Ricepaper e/s (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz
Her Glitz glitter liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Inglot lip liner
Lady Bug l/s
Melt in your mouth c/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 30, 2009)

Picture of your lips plz Nat. I'm wondering how that lip combo looks.. I still havent used my Henna e/s or my Melt in your mouth c/g lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2009)

^^^ LOL..  No problem simplyenchantin!  With Lady Bug l/s, I only applied lightly though. 

With Flash






Natural lighting


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow very lightly! I wonder if that will work with my RSS lipstick... Thanks Nat <3


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2009)

You are welcome!  It kinda disappeared a bit, because I had latte this morning..  I am really loving Lady Bug and Intenso together!

RSS is more of cool red and Melt in your mouth is warm tone, isn't it?


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 30, 2009)

Oooh i'm thinking of getting Lady Bug after simplyenchantin's swatches.
And yep, RSS is more of a blue-toned cool red.

Cakeshop s/s is good? I'm waiting for mine to come in the post.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2009)

No, I don't like Cakeshop s/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Actually, I am disappointed with Sugar Sweet..  It is unsual, because I don't normally get disappointed with MAC collections (oh well, except Unglaro lol)


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bugger! Well, lucky cakeshop s/s is the only SS item I've got! (well, getting anyway). Although, wouldn't mind lollipop lovin' l/s.

I've just looked at the colour craft postings... aw crap. More $$ to be spent.
Just when I feel like I'm 'catching up'. lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ Yeah, Lollipop Lovin' l/s didn't do a thing for me either!  I really looked forward to trying this, but it wasn't the colour for me.  Same as Sweet Thing l/s.  I had to pack it on to get the decent colour payoff and it was just the same old dark pink.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 31, 2009)

Are they both lustres??


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet thing is Lustre and Lollipop Loving is Glaze.  Lady Bug is Lustre, but I like it though!  Weird..


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope Lollipop Lovin is a s good as it looks, Lustres come up pretty nice on me, I seem to be in the minority though! hehehe


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 31, 2009)

I like Lustres and Glaze's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW Nat, with RSS I meant trying to apply it lightly, not with MIYM  I haven't worn it once coz it's a colour my mum would wear and it freaks me out, maybe if I tried it very lightly I could wear it hehe.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

rockin, I heard SS Lollipop Lovin is somewhat different from Heatherette version. Regardless.. Thought the green pearls would be really pretty, but I just look like I have no colour in my face!

Haha, simplyenchantin!!  Yeah, try it with Melt in your mouth though, I wonder how it would turn out!  I still haven't tried MIYM alone -  too many lippies come all at once grrr..


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_No, I don't like Cakeshop s/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Actually, I am disappointed with Sugar Sweet..  It is unsual, because I don't normally get disappointed with MAC collections (oh well, except Unglaro lol)_

 
Aww you don't like Cakeshop?? I LOVE it so much! I reckon it would look hot with a silver smokey look. Don't give up on it yet >_<


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooh - you didnt like Ungaro Nat?? I LOVED that collection!!! Shame about the s/s though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I havent bought anything from SS at all except Perfect Topping MSF and I am thinking about refined - I really dont like corals on my cheeks and it looks like it could go that way??


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 31, 2009)

^^Refined is actually not that corally panda. It's more of a warm white gold. The coral splotches really don't show up on the skin IMO. It's definitely worth buying unless you want to wait for those 6 new MSF's coming out OMG!! I think I'll buy ALL of them lol...and the blushes and eye shadows... but onto the FOTD! I went crazy today since its going to be 30 degrees and I wanted to look tropical and summery >_<

*Eyes:*
Rollickin p/p
Solar White + Femme Fi - Brow highlight
Wondergrass - Inner 1/3 of lid
Inglot #70 (Like MAC Teal pigment) - Middle of lid
Freshwater - Outer 1/3 of lid
Bell Bottum Blue - Crease
Blue Flame - Crease
Carbon Crease
Cakeshop - Lower lash line
Solar White - Inner corner of lower lash line
Blue Flame - Lower lash line
Blacktrack
Plushlash Mascara - Hah! As I was typing I realised that I didnt put on mascara so I had to run and do it eheh
Reflects Transparent Teal - Centre of lids
*
Cheeky Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick
Refined MSF - highlight
Hipness
Format
Hot Planet

*Lips:*
Crazee lipstick
Pink Grapefruit lipglass


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow! What time did you get up this morning, Spectrolite???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sounds fab!

I'm au naturale today. My face needed a break!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Aww you don't like Cakeshop?? I LOVE it so much! I reckon it would look hot with a silver smokey look. Don't give up on it yet >_<_

 
Yeah, I gave it another go this morning.  I even warmed it up!  I still think it is bleh..  Just a ball of shimmers and not much of colour.  I might take it to MAC this Thursday and see what my MUA says about it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 
_Oooh - you didnt like Ungaro Nat?? I LOVED that collection!!! Shame about the s/s though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I havent bought anything from SS at all except Perfect Topping MSF and I am thinking about refined - I really dont like corals on my cheeks and it looks like it could go that way??_

 
 I didn't mind Ungaro at that time, but now I think about it.. um.. I can't think of much - it wasn't that memorable!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just a bunch of repromote eyeshadows and nude lippies, right?  It is such a shame, because I love Emanuel Ungaro and his outrageous bright coloured couture.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2009)

Subtle eyes again, because I want to play with a bright lippy.

Face
MUFE HD primer in Blue
BB Cream Tinted Moisturiser & Strobe Liquid
Benefit Get Even powder
Love Rock MB

Eyes
TFSI
Cakeshop s/s
All that glitters e/s (inner corner)
Omega e/s (mid lid)
Patina e/s (crease)
Mink & Sable e/s (v)
Magic Dust e/s (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Big Bow l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mimmy l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2009)

Where is everyone?? (((((((((((  Hello!!  )))))))))))


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL!! I'm here - playing with my new Brunette MSF!! Total 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! So thats what I have on today, plus foundation, and thats about it.....LOLOL!!!



ooooh Nat you have Big Bow on! I LOVE this colour!! *goes to find Big Bow and put it on*


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL!! I'm here - playing with my new Brunette MSF!! Total 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!! So thats what I have on today, plus foundation, and thats about it.....LOLOL!!!



ooooh Nat you have Big Bow on! I LOVE this colour!! *goes to find Big Bow and put it on* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay, someone is here!  It is so quiet, made me wonder if it was a public holiday today!
I am happy to see your new found love for MSFs, Panda!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I love Big Bow too!  It is like a pink lippy with fuschia pigments, huh?  I think I want a back up, because I don't want HK imprint to disappear!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 1, 2009)

LOLOL!!! I bought two of Big Bow, knew I'd like it too much!!

This new MSF is to DIE for! I bought one as well as swapped for one so I am really pleased because I really love it!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm here!... just don't have much to say. I've spent the afternoon putting together my inventory with swatches. It's a little scary given I've only be collecting since Oct 08!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOLOL!!! I bought two of Big Bow, knew I'd like it too much!!

This new MSF is to DIE for! I bought one as well as swapped for one so I am really pleased because I really love it!_

 
Hmm I don't think Big Bow is sold out in US yet...

BBR MSFs?  I loved both Blonde and Redhead MSF.  Haven't touched them for awhile since I am too busy with GD and Canteloupe brush!  Wish I had more than two cheeks


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I'm here!... just don't have much to say. I've spent the afternoon putting together my inventory with swatches. It's a little scary given I've only be collecting since Oct 08! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No studying today?  I have been collecting since Oct 08, too! Well, I have been buying bits and pieces since 97, but I've never been MAC brainwashed till lately.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Wish I had more than two cheeks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But you DO have more than two cheeks. hehehehe


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_No studying today? I have been collecting since Oct 08, too! Well, I have been buying bits and pieces since 97, but I've never been MAC brainwashed till lately._

 
I'm at work... doing my MAC inventory. lol. _sssshhhhhh._

I have the day off tomorrow because it's my exam (at 2pm) - will study tonight and tomorrow morning! Poo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, at least I can sleep in. A bit.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 1, 2009)

today I had a bit more makeup on as my eye is healing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
White Inglot e/s
Pixel paint - lid
Silver Fog pigment - lid
Silver (frost) pigment - crease
Ingot gel eyeliner in black mixed with Duraline for liquid consistency
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
usual
Pink Swoon blush
Lightscapade msf

Lips:
Funtabulous d/g


----------



## Brie (Apr 1, 2009)

i just did a bit of a catch up again in the FOTD forum, the last look is todays
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/c...h-work-135379/


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 1, 2009)

A Pink Sugarsweet look for today! >_<

*Eyes:*
Sugarshot - Brow highlight
Red Velvet s/s
Pink Venus - Inner Inner corners
Dear Cupcake Lids
Club - Crease
Raven Kohl  Power - Lower lash line
Beauty Marked - Outer v + Crease + Lower lash line
Blacktrack
Max Factor Masterpiece Max Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic + Refined - Highlight
Sweet as Cocoa
Tippy
Perfect Topping 

*Lips:*
Sweet Thing + Tasty


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_But you DO have more than two cheeks. hehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But the other cheeks are not blush applicable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good luck with your exam - hope you ace it!

Ohhh, Red Velvet s/s day today, spectrolite!  Purple smokey look for me. 

Face
Same as yesterday
Intenso MB

Eyes
TFSI
Red Velvet s/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Digit e/s (inner corner)
Parfait Amour e/s (lid)
MUFE #92 - intense purple (crease)
Cobalt e/s (outer corner)
Shimmertime p/g (highlight)
Engrave liner
Rave pearlglide liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Dior lippy (pale violet pink) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fast Friends l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 1, 2009)

^^ oooh nice Nat!!

today was a gold-ish look for me...

Eyes:
UDPP
Provence pigment - highlight
Indianwood paintpot - lid
Dazzleray pigment - lid
chocolate brown pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in brown
CG Volume Effect in brown

Skin:
usual
Springsheen blush
redhead msf to highlight

Lips:
Plum lipliner
Jampacked l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Jen!

How is your eye?  Was it a big scratch?  Forgot you have big birds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, does Penny s/s have a lot of shimmer in it?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks Jen!

How is your eye? Was it a big scratch? Forgot you have big birds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, does Penny s/s have a lot of shimmer in it?_

 
My eye has healed really quickly thank god!  It wasnt a huge scratch, about 0.5cm long but it bled a lot when it happened.  Yep, I have big birdies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's the culprit:





and here are the two of them playing on my lap:





These were both taken when Charlie was a baby... about a year ago now.

Penny s/s doesnt have a huge amount of shimmer, is more like a frosted finish similar to indianwood paint pot etc?  Cedarrose s/s has shimmer in it and is slightly darker than Penny.  I love Cedarrose


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 1, 2009)

D'aww cute birdies. Today I used some stuff I hadn't opened yet, haha. I'm so bad at getting around to playing with new stuff I buy.

Face:

Inglot under eye illuminator
Face & Body foundation
Inglot loose powder
Peachykeen blush
Tahitian Sand BP
Golden bronzer

Eyes:

Beige-ing s/s
Pincurl e/s
Arctic Grey e/s
Henna e/s
Blanc Type e/s
Sumptuous Olive e/s
Sweet Sage f/l
Smolder e/l
Hypnose mascara

Lips:

Hug Me l/s
Love Nectar l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_My eye has healed really quickly thank god! It wasnt a huge scratch, about 0.5cm long but it bled a lot when it happened. Yep, I have big birdies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These were both taken when Charlie was a baby... about a year ago now.

Penny s/s doesnt have a huge amount of shimmer, is more like a frosted finish similar to indianwood paint pot etc? Cedarrose s/s has shimmer in it and is slightly darker than Penny. I love Cedarrose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bled a lot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh no..  They are gorgeous!!   Do your birds ever go to sleep?  My work is surrouded by 100s of cockies - it is quite scary to see them all flying together, right above your head!  Somehow they go to my apartment area as well and they sing/cry all freakin night!  Thought only bats and owls do that.. 

Thanks for the penny info. I asked my MUA to put it aside for me, but now I am scared that it might be as shimmery as Cakeshop (I can't stand it!).

BTW, you got Springsheen blush!  Yay..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, okay, *simplyenchantin*, stop showing off that you have so many new, wonderful goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Damn, you have Arctic grey!  Hing!  Show off!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahaha not showing off anything, I just find it funny how long I've had Pincurl, Arctic Grey and Henna sitting in my drawer for!! I know you love showing off your SS haul tho  I'm still waiting for mine!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Ahaha not showing off anything, I just find it funny how long I've had Pincurl, Arctic Grey and Henna sitting in my drawer for!! I know you love showing off your SS haul tho  I'm still waiting for mine!_

 
Damn right!!  So don't you try to take away my spotlight!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been trying to show off HK and GD hauls too and is that mean you didn't notice them?  How could you?    Really, I am not showing off SS.. I don't really like it, so I have been wearing it for days to see if still don't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man.. How can you not try Pincurl, Arctic Grey and Henna all these time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You really hate Arctic Grey!  I know you do.  I know you want to sell it to me.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Bled a lot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh no.. They are gorgeous!! Do your birds ever go to sleep? My work is surrouded by 100s of cockies - it is quite scary to see them all flying together, right above your head! Somehow they go to my apartment area as well and they sing/cry all freakin night! Thought only bats and owls do that.. _

 
Yeah it bled a bit but thats because it was on the face and there is a lot of blood flow to the face.  Stopped pretty quickly though.

Yep, they sleep at night the same as us... birds cant really see in the dark so as soon as they cant see they go to sleep.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yeah it bled a bit but thats because it was on the face and there is a lot of blood flow to the face. Stopped pretty quickly though._

 










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_Yep, they sleep at night the same as us... birds cant really see in the dark so as soon as they cant see they go to sleep._

 
 That's what I thought.. Those cockies around us must be on RedBull.. Two days ago, we heard four gunshots and we haven't heard them since!

MrsMay and Panda - since you ladies are Dazzleglass addicts.. If you had to choose 3-4 stand out pink/violet Dazzleglasses, which one would you pick out of Extra Amps, Rags to Riches, Money Honey, Like Venus and Steppin' out? I didn't mention Funtabulous, because I am definitely getting that one.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG - Jen I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 your birdies!!!! I LOVE SCC!!!! We had galahs when we were kids, but they arent as pretty I dont think. I want one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!!

Nat, only 4?? omg.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... that could cause me a breakdown...LOLOL!! But seriously (not incluidng euristocrats because I havent seen them yet - soon hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Funtabulous is a MUST have - I love it!! Ok...I would choose the following  ~

Extra Amps... this is such a pretty bright pink with blue, one of my faves!!
Rags To Riches - this is a SUPER favourite of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Money Honey - this has quite a bit of glitter and has a beautoiful bright red pearl - you cant miss it!!

Steppin Out and Like Venus are a bit of a toss for me.... Like Venus is a VERY plain, run of the mill standard boring pink. Easily replaced by better colours! Steppin Out is a little sheer and the glitter component iisnt fabulously dense like say Money Honey, but the colour IS pretty so i would probably go with this one


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Nat, only 4?? omg.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... that could cause me a breakdown...LOLOL!! But seriously (not incluidng euristocrats because I havent seen them yet - soon hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Funtabulous is a MUST have - I love it!! Ok...I would choose the following ~

Extra Amps... this is such a pretty bright pink with blue, one of my faves!!
Rags To Riches - this is a SUPER favourite of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Money Honey - this has quite a bit of glitter and has a beautoiful bright red pearl - you cant miss it!!

Steppin Out and Like Venus are a bit of a toss for me.... Like Venus is a VERY plain, run of the mill standard boring pink. Easily replaced by better colours! Steppin Out is a little sheer and the glitter component iisnt fabulously dense like say Money Honey, but the colour IS pretty so i would probably go with this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Panda!!  Yeah, I am only getting a few, because they will be perm.. I need to put some money aside for Euristocrats Dazzleglass!   So I will have to get Goldyrocks, just because it is LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. How about Utterly Posh?  

I don't know.. I have all the Dazzleglasses from RSS collection, but now I hardly ever use them.  I just use lipglasses that have lots of pearls, like Fafi Totally It, etc.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 2, 2009)

^^ I completely agree with Panda - my picks would be rags to riches (the most gorgeous teal glitter!!) and money honey as it's quite versatile


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been lurking for the past week or so because i havn't been  wearing any make up (i copped a black eye being an idiot and its way too sore and impossible to cover up)

just wanted to pop in and say hi though! Sambi, I cant believe you didnt like Urgano... I actually think that was one of my favourite collections of the year, although freckletone one of my favourite lipsticks.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 2, 2009)

^^More Sugarsweet today

*Eyes:*
Rollickin p/p
Facinating Eye Kohl - Blended in inner corners
Cakeshop s/s - Lower lash line
Sugarshot - Brow highlight + inner corners
Aquavert - Lids
Newly Minted - Outer 1/3 of lids
Plumage or Cloudburst.. cant remember - Crease
Teal Pigment - Crease + Lower lash line
Blacktrack
Zoom Lash Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Refined - Highlight
Format
Tippy
Perfect Topping
Fix + All over

*Lips:*
4N Lipstick
Fashion Scoop <3 this combo!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 2, 2009)

Today I went for a kinda practice look for the wedding tomorrow...

Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment - lash to brow
Tea Time pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black mixed with duraline
CG Volume Exact mascara
Hello Kitty lashes

skin:
usual
Stark Naked BPB
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
(I wanted to wear red but I left my red l/s at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
chanel lipliner
Strawbery Blonde l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Hey ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been lurking for the past week or so because i havn't been wearing any make up (i copped a black eye being an idiot and its way too sore and impossible to cover up)

just wanted to pop in and say hi though! Sambi, I cant believe you didnt like Urgano... I actually think that was one of my favourite collections of the year, although freckletone one of my favourite lipsticks._

 
Gosh, another eye injury!  Hope you are okay, Billy!

LOL.. I read in other post that spectrolite mentioned something about Ungaro being boring, then 3-4 ladies came up and said it wasn't..  Now I am getting the same thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have Frecklestone and Pure Rose lippies and they just don't do anything for me, but then I am not really into nude lippies, except Shy Girl..  Hey Billy, you inspired me to go and try Vegas Volt and it looked so funny on me, I laughed at myself crazy.  It looked great on you though!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 2, 2009)

I leave you for a couple of days and look what happens... everyone has eye probs! Jen and Billy cakes - I hope you feel better! Poor sausages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sambibabe - exam went ok. It was held in an absolute sweatbox, wouldn't be suprised if the uni encountered a few complaints today as a result. Wasn't the best conditions to do an exam in. (Well, that's my excuse anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I'm pretty sure I at least passed, and that's all I'm hoping for (it's my last EVER tertiary exam and it's a core subject that I don't really give a rats about). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's look... is nothing except Dior Show mascara. My skin has enjoyed the makeup-free days this week.

I managed to get a MAC makeover booked tomorrow morning before I head off to my hair appointment (need a trim/reshape and fringe fix); hopefully the hairdresser's don't bugger up the makeup.

*Any ideas for the MAC makeover?* 
I kind of want to buy up on crease colours that can be used for a neutral eye (like sketch) and some mattes. So I was thinking a strong lip (like Ladybug l/s) with a neutral eye. But 'neutral' in the sense that is has colour definition on the crease. Confused? I am. lol. Going to get a sample of studio sculpt too.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 3, 2009)

I get what you mean CatsMeow! Neutral eyes are gorgeous so long as your eyeball has definition lol.. Goodluck and have fun!


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 3, 2009)

Question for my lovely ladies! 

First up I've been booked for my first wedding and an MUA! Very excitied. Now, the brides maids are wearing burgandy dresses and have flowers with a silver ribbon, I was thinkng maybe a mid grey colour socket or glamour eye look but wanted to get some other opinions. So what are your recs for colour combos for my brides maids?? I think I need the extra confidence in my choices for my first gig


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 3, 2009)

rockin im getting married nxt year and have a few consults for my makeup. ive been told that i should try and keep away fro darkish colours which may be really obvious if they ran (with all the happy tears) and to make sure mascara and liner are waterproof. most of my consults ive gone for a neutral spakly goldish look (my dress is cream with redish burgendy deatiling and my bridemaids are wearing dresses that match the detail) know im not a proffesional but though the advice ive recieved might be helpful


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks tana! I'm pretty cool with the durability stuff and I've got my idea for the bride which is going to be fairly light low sheen gold (she likes Britney Spears makeup so pretty easy) it's more the colours I'm considering for the bridesmaids. I get to trial the bride but not them which is fine but I'm buying more e/s for my kit and wanted to get suggestions to see what others thought on here seeing as everyone knows heaps about makeup here, especially MAC.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 3, 2009)

Today I wanted to do a soft orange look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
Oil Control Lotion
Revlon Skinlights 01
SFF NC15
MSF Natural Light

*Eyes*
Studio Sculpt Concealer NW15 under eyes
ArtDeco Eyeshadow Base
Rubenesque p/p over lid
Blanc Type e/s highlight
Rose Blanc e/s inner corner to the middle, lower lashline and under the arch of my brows
Fab & Flashy e/s middle to outer corner
Firespot e/s outer third & outer lower lashline
Blacktrack f/l
Chanel Inimitable mascara black
*
Cheeks*
Brunette MSF
Vanilla p/g as highlight

*Lips*
Fanfare l/s
Love Nectar l/g


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 3, 2009)

Really Sambi? I cant imagine it looking silly on you? Is it too bright? or coming off as orangey? Maybe its they eye combo your wearing it with? I always thought it was quiet versitile!

Congrats Rockin! Your first wedding! Thats so exciting! Soft golds might be pretty with the bridesmaids?

Hope your eye is okay Jen! Yours sounded like it was nastier than mine! Birdies can give awful bites. I got mine from someone throwing a MasterFoods Smokey bbq sause bottle at me accidently and my face caught it


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 3, 2009)

^^oooh Jeanette you have Brunette too!!! What brush are you using? I LOVE this MSF so much I got another one - but I think I need a different brush - I was thinking a fan brush....??


Yikes Billy!!! Those bottle are heavy - no wonder you ended up with a bruiser!! 

I agree on the birdies too - our galahs chewed through their aviary door and flew away when I was about 10 - but not before I got bitten by one of them in the process....LOLOL!! I hope you are feeling better Jen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rockin I know nothing about weddings...LOLOL!!! The last one I went to was when I was like 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And everyone wore green!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes I do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not for long .. just a week now because I was unsure if I would like it.

Because I am so pale I used a 187 dupe and dabbed it softly starting more near my ears and then I softly swirled and blended it almost till the apples of my cheeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was scared it could be too warm on my yellow undertones but it looks gorgeous. I am glad that I caved also because since the launch of Color Ready and Viva Glam they kicked BBR out of the online store.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 3, 2009)

You sound similar to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am pale with yellow undertones as well and Brunette is beautifully complementing to my skintone!!! I use the 187 but wasnt overly happy with the result - though I LOVE the colour and finish - I think I need a smaller brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We still have Brunette online... do I need 3?? hehehehe


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_You sound similar to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am pale with yellow undertones as well and Brunette is beautifully complementing to my skintone!!! I use the 187 but wasnt overly happy with the result - though I LOVE the colour and finish - I think I need a smaller brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*We still have Brunette online... do I need 3?? hehehehe*_

 








The only backups of MSFs that I have are one of Petticoat and one of So Ceylon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am more curious about the new degrade MSFs than thinking about backups of the BBR ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our skintone sounds similar yes!


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL!!! I want to see the new ones first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I did definitely get a back-up Brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it way too much!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Really Sambi? I cant imagine it looking silly on you? Is it too bright? or coming off as orangey? Maybe its they eye combo your wearing it with? I always thought it was quiet versitile!

Hope your eye is okay Jen! Yours sounded like it was nastier than mine! Birdies can give awful bites. I got mine from someone throwing a MasterFoods Smokey bbq sause bottle at me accidently and my face caught it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes Billy, it was way bright orangey for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also tried Lady Danger and it kinda gave me the same result 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Someone accidentally throwing the bottle at you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  OMG!!  Are you okay?

Jeanette, you have Firespot!!  I am so jealous.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (here is a smiley that burning with overwhelming envy).  My friend is visiting CCO this Sunday and she is going to look for Firespot.. Wishful thinking though.. 

CatsMeow - woo hoo about makeover!!  You have to tell us all about it!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 3, 2009)

I had friends coming over all day yesterday, so couldn't post here.. Still no Internet at home - Boo Telstra!  They can go and get %&$##$!

I feel extra cool and very 'in crowd' today..  My black liner is winged and I used high-end cosmetic brand, such as MAC fluidline.  I could have used 'higher end' liner, but it is just not my liner of choice.  My brows are also groomed and filled with MAC brow pencil and Benefit Highbrow. 

Face
Same as before
Hot Planet MB
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes - smokey palette 08
(shit forgot TFSI!!)
Cakeshop s/s
Whatever that pale grey e/s colour is called (inner corner)
Satin Taupe e/s (mid lid)
Whatever that dark shimmery grey e/s colour is called (crease)
Carbon (v)
Era e/s (next Satin Taupe)
Vex e/s (lower lash)
Blacktrack
Spare Change pearlglide liner (lower lash)
Dazzle Lash Mascara

Lips
MUFE pale rose l/l
Saint Germaine l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hello, porn actress!!
Love Alert d/g (tone down the lippy)


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 4, 2009)

^^^Lol @ St. Germaine!

Nothing on my face as yet, Going to a roller derby tonight... and i really want to wear my Gladiola l/s out for the first time in public. But I dont want my eyes to be completely neutral so I dont know if i should do a neautral cut crease or a matte brown smokey kinda look. Im worried that the cut crease + lipstick will be too draggy and the smokey will be too much. :S


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Jeanette, you have Firespot!!  I am so jealous.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (here is a smiley that burning with overwhelming envy).  My friend is visiting CCO this Sunday and she is going to look for Firespot.. Wishful thinking though.. _

 





 I will cross my fingers for you that you will get a Firespot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Saint Germaine l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hello, porn actress!!_

 








Today I was too lazy for a full face makeup so I just played with my eyes.

*Face*
Oil Control Lotion

*Eyes*
Studio Sculpt Concealer NW15 under eyes
ArtDeco Eyeshadow Base
Rollickin' p/p over lid
Blanc Type e/s highlight
Solar White e/s inner corner to the middle, lower lashline and under the arch of my brows
Zonk Bleu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 e/s middle to outer corner
Bang On Blue e/s outer third & outer lower lashline
Star By Night e/s outer v  & outer lower lashline
Blacktrack f/l
Chanel Inimitable mascara black

*Lips*
Coffee doesn't count.. right?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Hope your eye is okay Jen! Yours sounded like it was nastier than mine! Birdies can give awful bites. I got mine from someone throwing a MasterFoods Smokey bbq sause bottle at me accidently and my face caught it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine wasnt really that nasty, he didnt bite me, it was just a scratch from his claw, and it healed really quickly thank god!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_ 
I agree on the birdies too - our galahs chewed through their aviary door and flew away when I was about 10 - but not before I got bitten by one of them in the process....LOLOL!! I hope you are feeling better Jen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
thanks hun!  Galahs have a nasty bite - their beaks are very sharp.  I know that one from personal experience! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a bit of trivia for you all... Sulphur Crested Cockatoos have 1500psi of pressure from their beaks when they bite... but Black Cockatoos (such as a Red-Tailed Black Cockatoo) have 3000psi of pressure from their beaks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not wearing any makeup yet today, am writing my assignment (which was due on Friday - got an extension untill tomorrow) but am going out later so will probably chuck something neutral on then.

Robyn - for the bridesmaids, I reckon something neutral-ish with a light/sheer berry/raisin lipstick/gloss would go well!  Satin Taupe would be a no-brainer for the crease, and then perhaps something like All that glitters for the lid... Phloof for highlight? Neutral, but cool toned to go with the silver?


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 5, 2009)

FOTD

Well nothing today except for the staining on my lips left over from Gladiola :S I didnt take it off before i went to sleep; my pillow got the worst of it but my lips have a light staining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FOTD for last night...
I brought some studio tech last week in hopes that it would help me cover the bruising better! and it did thank god so that in NC15
Studio Fix powder in NW15
Refined Golden Bronzer
Peaches Blush

Eyes:
Vanilla shadow
random brown eye pencil
Dark edge
Stain taupe
Gesso
Crystal Avalance
Blacktrack fluidline
Fasinating eyekhol
Random falsies

Lips
NYX Barbie pink lip pencil
Gladiola L/s

Sorry for the super bad pictures, bad camera phone...


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Here's a bit of trivia for you all... Sulphur Crested Cockatoos have 1500psi of pressure from their beaks when they bite... but Black Cockatoos (such as a Red-Tailed Black Cockatoo) have 3000psi of pressure from their beaks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Robyn - for the bridesmaids, I reckon something neutral-ish with a light/sheer berry/raisin lipstick/gloss would go well! Satin Taupe would be a no-brainer for the crease, and then perhaps something like All that glitters for the lid... Phloof for highlight? Neutral, but cool toned to go with the silver?_

 

One day, one of us is going to be on who wants to be a millionaire when the revive it and that will come in handy im sure 

That sounds super pretty for the bridesmaids though!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 5, 2009)

Planned the MAC makeover well coz DJs had 10% off too! Woohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I've posted an FOTD of the end result.

I've done a dupe of the look today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Mineralise Satin Finish NC20
Select Concealer NW20
Inglot Bronzer
Earth to Earth MSF

EYES:
Bare Canvas paint
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Brule e/s (lid)
Cork e/s (outer V)
Espresso e/s (crease)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Blacktrack f/l (upper and lower lashlines)
Inglot white pencil (lower waterline)
Dior Show 
*Didn't use any lashes like makeover tho!

LIPS:
Brick l/l
Russian Red l/s

FOTD:
(This one is of the makeover)
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...-style-135816/
(I'll see if I can take a pic of my dupe today at some point!)


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Question for my lovely ladies! 

First up I've been booked for my first wedding and an MUA! Very excitied. Now, the brides maids are wearing burgandy dresses and have flowers with a silver ribbon, I was thinkng maybe a mid grey colour socket or glamour eye look but wanted to get some other opinions. So what are your recs for colour combos for my brides maids?? I think I need the extra confidence in my choices for my first gig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with Jen, I'd go for more cool toned neutral. 
You could use Shroom as a highlight, Brule on lid, Satin Taupe on outer V, Embark on crease (give it a bit more of purple tinge) and perhaps a wee bit of Carbon for more definition?

I'd pick neutrals for the eyes and put more colour in the lips. I think neutral matte eyes are under-rated!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 5, 2009)

Today was a green day for me...

Eyes:
UDPP
Brightside/Gallery Gal MES
Night Light pigment - crease
New Weed fluidline
Inglot gel eyeliner in black - tightline
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Primer
Fun & Games BPB
Redhead MSF to highlight

Lips:
Popster TLC


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 6, 2009)

Parrot Day for me >_< I have not worn it in aaaages. This is the only MAC shadow that I have a backup of. 

*Eyes:*
Delft p/p
Parrot - Lids
Solar White - Brow highlight
Naval e/s - Crease
Atlantic Blue - Crease
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Blue Storm + Thunder - Lower lash line
Kajal - Upper lash line
Feline - Lower lash line
Lash Blast 

*Cheeks:*
Tippy BPB
Grand Duo Blush

*Lips:*
4N + Boy Bait


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_ 








_

 

^Gorgeous look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really love how Gladiola pops on you and your leopard print garment is Meeeeooowww! You've got amazing eyes too.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the rec ladies, I was thinking All That Glitters would def be in there, I think it's the standard wedding colour and Satin Taupe would fit in really well too. The trial was meant to be tonight but the bride is giving me the run around a bit, I hope she doesn't cancel cos I went out and special bought a bunch of Kryolan Camouflage cremes and powder to cover her tattoo with (a first at that too eek!).

Ah well, the things that happen when you freelance


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Gorgeous look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really love how Gladiola pops on you and your leopard print garment is Meeeeooowww! You've got amazing eyes too._

 













 aw thank you!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 I will cross my fingers for you that you will get a Firespot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  She couldn't find Firespot, Jeanette!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 
_*Lips*
Coffee doesn't count.. right?_

 
It does!!  I am wearing one now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yummm

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 
_Well nothing today except for the staining on my lips left over from Gladiola :S I didnt take it off before i went to sleep; my pillow got the worst of it but my lips have a light staining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








   You looked absolutely gorgeous Billy!  You have pretty features to pull it off..

Hmmm.. I bought Russian Red lippy last year and haven't touched it yet.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 6, 2009)

Today was a kinda neutral day as I didnt have much time..

Eyes:
UDPP
word of mouth MES - light side lash to brow
word of mouth MES - dark side in crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Light Flush MSF

Lips:
Plum lipliner
Soft Pause l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 6, 2009)

Gold & Copper day for me with MES (only because I couldn't be bothered opening the palettes)!

Face
MUFE HD primer in green? blue?  One of them.
MUFE Mat Velvet +
Inglot Powder
Canteloupe Blush
Moon River MB

Eyes
TFSI
Rubenesque p/p
Two to Glow MES - solid side gold (all over wash)
Melon p/g  (mid lid)
Heat Element MES - dark copper (crease)
Two to Glow MES - marblised side (V)
Threesome MES - gold strip glitter (inner corner)
Provence p/g (highlight)
Blacktrack f/l
UD 24/7 glide liner in Lucky 

Lips
Ravishing l/s
Mimmy l/g


----------



## Brie (Apr 7, 2009)

Face:
Soft and Gentle MSF
Revlon Radiance foundation
Masqurade translucent powder
Tippy Blush
Pretty Babby bp

Lips:
Cute-Ster
Mimmy l/g

Eyes:
Melon p/m
Vanilla p/m
Nocturnell Plum p/m
Mehron orange base
Romping
Nocturnell e/s
Shsheido creme eyeliner
Loreal liner on waterline
Maybelline Masacar XXL


i was looking at http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/s...torial-135791/
and tried to copy, kind of with what i actually had.
Post pics later.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 7, 2009)

Sultry in silver today: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Cakeshop s/s
Sugarshot - Brow highlight
Cumulus - Lids (I actually meant to use Pincurl but my brush had its own agenda.)
Arctic Grey - Inner corners
Moth Brown - Crease
Danger Zone - Black side in crease
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Cloudburst - Upper and lower lash line
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Lucent Sheersheen Powder - Highlight
Format + Tippy

*Lips:*
4N+Boybait


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 7, 2009)

My first Sugarsweet look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
Oil Control Lotion
SFF NC15 mixed with Revlon Skinlights 01
Set Powder Invisible

*Eyes*
Select Moisturecover NW15 set with Set Powder Invisible
UDPP
Lemon Chiffon s/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 inner lid
Red Velvet s/s outer lid
Blanc Type e/s highlight
Solar White e/s inner corner to the middle, lower lashline and under the arch of my brows
Sushi Flower e/s middle to outer corner
Romping e/s outer third & outer lower lashline
MUFE 92 outer v & outer lower lashline
Blacktrack f/l
Chanel Inimitable mascara black
*
Cheeks*
Fun & Games BPB
Tippy BPB
Lightscapade MSF

*Lips*
Benetint
Lollipop Loving l/s


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 7, 2009)

Holy crap Billy!! You are GORGEOUS!!!!! I really love that look on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeanette you didnt like the Lemon Chiffon? Was it just the colour? or the texture? or just not right for that look? I am still fence sitting on shadesticks, I hated them so much - they were very tuggy on me


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 7, 2009)

All this sugarsweet talk is making me want it to come out here...and a cupcake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I had an interview today... blah... i hate looking for a job...

Studio Fix fluid and powder NC15
Studio Fix Concelor NC15
Stark Naked BPB

UDPP
Club
Copperplate
Carbon
Vanilla
Blacktrack fluidline
lashblast

Summerfruit lipliner
VegasVolt l/s (thought of u this morning Sambi when i was putting this on... maybe u should put a darker lipliner under it? to help with the orange)

I think that was it...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 7, 2009)

I really like Red Velvet but Lemon Chiffon and me.. it was hate at first application. It's nice but not that special and it doesn't make such a difference on my pale skin. 

I was super shocked how wrinkly my eyelids looked after I applied it. The eyeshadow over it took it mostly away but still.. and then 5mm broke off and I haven't even used a lot of pressure.
I was secretly lemming the other shadesticks too but especially the lemming for Cakeshop (similar frosty) is completely gone.

With Red Velvet I had no problems. But I am not sure if you even need a pink base with good pigmented eyeshadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think it would have made such a difference and Sushi Flower and Romping wouldn't have looked different without Red Velvet.


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you Panda- but as all you ladies know 'the power of MAC!'... some conturing, flash lashes, full coverage foundation, brow pencil and you're a different person


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I really like Red Velvet but Lemon Chiffon and me.. it was hate at first application. It's nice but not that special and it doesn't make such a difference on my pale skin. 

I was super shocked how wrinkly my eyelids looked after I applied it. The eyeshadow over it took it mostly away but still.. and then 5mm broke off and I haven't even used a lot of pressure.
I was secretly lemming the other shadesticks too but especially the lemming for Cakeshop (similar frosty) is completely gone.

With Red Velvet I had no problems. But I am not sure if you even need a pink base with good pigmented eyeshadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think it would have made such a difference and Sushi Flower and Romping wouldn't have looked different without Red Velvet._

 
^^ This makes me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Red Velvet, Lemon Chiffon and Cakeshop are on the way to me as we speak. I hope I like them and don't break them!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ This makes me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Red Velvet, Lemon Chiffon and Cakeshop are on the way to me as we speak. I hope I like them and don't break them!!_

 
Maybe I just got a super bad Lemon Chiffon? *hopes* I will cross my fingers for you that your Lemon Chiffon and Cakeshop are better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am lemming Base Light Paint because it sounds a bit like Lemon Chiffon now.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 7, 2009)

Hehehe you're a doll! Thank you for your kind wishes <3


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I really like Red Velvet but Lemon Chiffon and me.. it was hate at first application. It's nice but not that special and it doesn't make such a difference on my pale skin. 

I was super shocked how wrinkly my eyelids looked after I applied it. The eyeshadow over it took it mostly away but still.. and then 5mm broke off and I haven't even used a lot of pressure.
I was secretly lemming the other shadesticks too but especially the lemming for Cakeshop (similar frosty) is completely gone.

With Red Velvet I had no problems. But I am not sure if you even need a pink base with good pigmented eyeshadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think it would have made such a difference and Sushi Flower and Romping wouldn't have looked different without Red Velvet._

 
OMG, I am here everyone!!!  Yay, I finally have internet at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (this is what happens when you have no net at home for two weeks)

Thank you Jeanette - I hate Cakeshop and thought I was the only weird one hating it!  I love Red Velvet too! So it must be the shimmers that make these shadesticks bleh..   I love pairing Red Velvet with purple shadows.. It goes pinkish purple = very pretty!

simplyenchantin, I agree with Jeanette that they might work for you.  My lids are a bit wrinkly, but your-young-spring-chicken-skin doesn't have that problem. So you'd be okay. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_Cumulus - Lids (I actually meant to use Pincurl but my brush had its own agenda.)_

 
 LOL.. You must woke up really early this morning again


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_OMG, I am here everyone!!!  Yay, I finally have internet at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (this is what happens when you have no net at home for two weeks)_

 
Welcome back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thank you Jeanette - I hate Cakeshop and thought I was the only weird one hating it!  I love Red Velvet too! So it must be the shimmers that make these shadesticks bleh..   I love pairing Red Velvet with purple shadows.. It goes pinkish purple = very pretty!_

 
Welcome to the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 club! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think too that it's the extreme frosty finish that makes them so bleh for my lids. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_simplyenchantin, I agree with Jeanette that they might work for you.  *My lids are a bit wrinkly, but your-young-spring-chicken-skin* doesn't have that problem. So you'd be okay. _

 





 I am not 18 anymore.. I know that.. do I want my eyelids to tell me that extra loudly with a shadesticks that brings out the wrinkles 400% more? NO!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ LOL Jeanette, I didn't realise my lids are so wrinkly until my encounter with shadesticks.  Ohh I just realised you love Lollipop loving.  I didn't like it much, but then you had Benetint underneath!  Did it alter the lippy shade a bit?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 7, 2009)

Benetint and Lollipop Loving are great together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My lips have almost no color and Benetint helped a lot. They two make such a gorgeous pinky/coral color and it brings out the green duochrome even better!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 7, 2009)

Sambibabe's back!!!! YAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's look... booooooring! No-eye look today.
FACE: 
NW20 Select Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satin Finish Foundation
Redhead MSF

EYES:
Lancome Brow Pencil
Shroom + Jardin Aires (highlight) 
Inglot white pencil (lower waterline)
Dior show

LIPS:
Subculture l/l
What a Do! l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Benetint and Lollipop Loving are great together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My lips have almost no color and Benetint helped a lot. They two make such a gorgeous pinky/coral color and it brings out the green duochrome even better!_

 
Hmmm.. My lips are pigmented, so Lollipop Loving erases my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I don't see any green duochromes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Ahhh, I really want to make this work for me!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Sambibabe's back!!!! YAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's look... booooooring! No-eye look today._

 
Yeah..I couldn't be bothered with my eyes today, but then one thing led to another... ended up with smokey eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Same as yesterday
Canteloupe PRO Blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Cakeshop s/s
Nylon e/s (inner corner)
Vex e/s (lid)
Knight e/s (crease)
Print e/s (v)
Pincurl e/s (lid)
Facefront Cosmetics Sea Salt p/g (lid)
Scant e/s (highlight)
Blacktrack
Wolf pearlglide liner
Dazzlelash Mascara

Lips
Inglot l/l
Creme Cup l/s
VGVI SE l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 7, 2009)

hmmm well I've been wanting to try that purple Inglot e/s for ages since I bought it but hadnt really had the chance.  So I decided to do my makeup before getting dressed today so I didnt have a chance to chicken out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Pink Opal - highlight
Viz-a-violet - lid
Inglot matte e/s - dark purple - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in purple
CG Volume exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat + Foundation
MUFE Super Matte Loose Powder
True Romantic BPB

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32
Pleasure Principle d/g

Initial thoughts on the Inglot purple matte e/s:
Absolutely beautiful!!  It picked up a nice amount of colour with one very slight swipe of the brush, and went on smoothly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Blendability was the best I had used for quite some time too - similar to matte2 e/s from MAC but perhaps a bit easier?  Will definatley be going back to get more of these...


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 8, 2009)

arnt inglots matte shadows awesome mrsmay!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_arnt inglots matte shadows awesome mrsmay!!!_

 
This is the first matte e/s that I have tried from there, and it's their new matte formula and I love it!!  I will definately be buying more of these....


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahhh another 'couldn't be bothered' day as I am not feeling so great today (too many days without MAC parcels probably) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Same as yesterday
Fun & Games BPB
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Cakeshop s/s
Benefit creaseless cream shadow in Strut - dark pewter (all over lid)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Silverfog p/g (mid lid)
Larkabout p/g (highlight)
UD24/7 liner in black
Wolf pearlglide liner
Dazzlelash Mascara

Lips
Benetint
Lollipop Loving l/s (holy shit, it worked Jeanette!!!)
DE Splendid l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 8, 2009)

Today I played with UDPP Sin.. not too sure about this one as it's very frosty... I thinK I just need to play around with the colours that I put on it...

Eyes:
UDPP Sin
Inglot cream e/s - highlight
Cosmic e/s - lid
Bronze e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in brown
CG Volume Effect mascara in brown

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Primer
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Popster TLC


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 8, 2009)

Did the Sin make everything really frosty Jen?? Wondering how a matte would apply over it?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ probably didnt help that I applied frosts over it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think pigments would work really well over it.

I remember Adina saying that mattes we'rent real friendly over Sin, so I will just have to keep experimenting to figure out what works with it


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 8, 2009)

So is Sin more shimmery than regular UDPP?
Happy Easter to everyone btw!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(just in case I forget)


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ Sin in _definately_ more shimmery than UDPP... almost a frost finish


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmmm UDPP Sin sound liks Cakeshop s/s nightmare to me


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 8, 2009)

is it similar to stillife paint??


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hmmm UDPP Sin sound liks Cakeshop s/s nightmare to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I keep hearing how crap Cakeshop is and i'm expecting it in the post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I _should _have got Red Velvet instead - poo!

I'm on the prowl for another UDPP. Jen - how long does a UDPP last for you?
It's the only thing that prevents creases on my eyelids, so the prospect of running out is terrifying!!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I keep hearing how crap Cakeshop is and i'm expecting it in the post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I should have got Red Velvet instead - poo!

I'm on the prowl for another UDPP. Jen - how long does a UDPP last for you?
It's the only thing that prevents creases on my eyelids, so the prospect of running out is terrifying!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Have you done that whole cutting it open thingy? to get the excess out?


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 9, 2009)

Is Cakeshop really that bad?? Bummer, I got it in a CP with simplyenchantin. I think we both ordered it


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 9, 2009)

catsmeow and rockin, I only know three people who hate Cakeshop s/s, so we are the minority here - you guys might love it!   My MUA also told me that I could bring it back to the store (make sure not to bring the box) and they will swap it with another product, even though the product you are returning is from another country.  I am not sure if your MUA would do it, but that's what she told me!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 9, 2009)

Billy Cakes - I haven't gotten to that point yet of needed to cut it open. I will most definitely suck every last drop out of it tho!!

Rockin26 - I heard various people say it does nothing for them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey how's your course going??? Have you done any trials for the wedding you are booked for?


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 9, 2009)

I cut mine open before its time (i really hate the spongey thing) and it really is amazing the amount in the bottle!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 9, 2009)

What do you keep it in?


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Rockin26 - I heard various people say it does nothing for them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey how's your course going??? Have you done any trials for the wedding you are booked for?_

 
Almost finished the course now I only have assesments to go so I'm a little nervous about that but I think it'll be fine.

As for the wedding I have no idea if she still wants to use me? She's messed me about heaps and still hasn't given me an addess for the trial which she moved back to next week (4 days before the wedding). I'm a little peeved because she wanted me to cover a tattoo which is fine but I went out and specifically bought product to do it with and now shes giving me the run around. I have a feeling this isn't going to go ahead and now I'm $100 down on product I wouldn't have otherwise bought yet. So we'll see, not a great start though


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey - that didn't take long to finish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry to hear that you're getting the run around. Can you claim the $100 on tax? I guess it will be handy to have that product in your kit, but I know what you mean about just starting out and having to fork out for it now, rather than later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think all you can do is just keep contacting her and ask whether it's going ahead because she is giving you such little notice.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 9, 2009)

Where is spectrolite?  Bibi, hope you didn't run off with a cute Easter bunny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you are okay Jen! It is good that you can't spread germs via net!

Have a wonderful Easter everyone!!  What is everyone doing?


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks mate, I'm just letting it go for now. I've contacted her numerous times but at the end of the day it's no skin off my nose if I don't get the job, there's plenty more out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Sambi are you all unpacked yet??


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, Sambi - did you buy another cupboard to stick all your stuff in??? heheh.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Thanks mate, I'm just letting it go for now. I've contacted her numerous times but at the end of the day it's no skin off my nose if I don't get the job, there's plenty more out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Sambi are you all unpacked yet??_

 
How annoying robyn!  I guess you have to prepare for people like that though, because unfortunately, there are many out there!!

No, not yet!  And I am not going to unpack anything, until after Easter lol.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I keep hearing how crap Cakeshop is and i'm expecting it in the post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I should have got Red Velvet instead - poo!

I'm on the prowl for another UDPP. Jen - how long does a UDPP last for you?
It's the only thing that prevents creases on my eyelids, so the prospect of running out is terrifying!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sure I'm going to love cakeshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think UDPP lasts about 6 months for me at least...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Where is spectrolite? Bibi, hope you didn't run off with a cute Easter bunny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you are okay Jen! It is good that you can't spread germs via net!

Have a wonderful Easter everyone!! What is everyone doing?_

 
lol yeah I'm sitting here sniffing...I will cope though


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Yeah, Sambi - did you buy another cupboard to stick all your stuff in??? heheh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 We bought a sofa with built-in storage, so I am planning to hide all our mess in there.  What I need is a spare bedroom and convert that into wardrobe/dressing room just for myself


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 9, 2009)

Jen ya poor thing! Hopefully the easter bunny will give you a big haul this weekend. Choccy makes everything better, even more so with wine oh and of course MAC.

Maybe you'll get a choc coated lippy in a bottle of wine???


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_






 We bought a sofa with built-in storage, so I am planning to hide all our mess in there. What I need is a spare bedroom and convert that into wardrobe/dressing room just for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Home | Extension Factory ?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Jen ya poor thing! Hopefully the easter bunny will give you a big haul this weekend. Choccy makes everything better, even more so with wine oh and of course MAC.

Maybe you'll get a choc coated lippy in a bottle of wine??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh dont worry, I've been a'haulin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My sister leaves for the US tomorrow so I'm sending her off with a list.
I'm also doing a Urban Decay order so I can get the 30% off


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm heading off ladies - not going to be on here for a couple of days. But I'm going to do a friend's makeup on the weekend - so i'll let you know how that went soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you feel better Jen - sounds like the haulin' is making you feel better already. Keep it up! 

And HAPPY EASTER everyone!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Home | Extension Factory ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL rockin!  We live in the apartment!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_I'm heading off ladies - not going to be on here for a couple of days._

 
  I must be dyslexic.. When I read, I keep missing/adding words!  I am sure I read  'I am heading off to the ladies'..


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 9, 2009)

Have a GREAT Easter Catsmeow!!!

Whats everyone doing for the weekend?

I have a good day today, it was busy but good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heres what i wore ~

Shiseido face
Brunette MSF

Big Bow over Pink Treat l/l

UDPP
Sunnydaze
Satin Taupe
Lucky Tom
Gold Mode
Lancome mascara

I can wear Big Bow and not have it look outrageous even worn heavily with this neutral eye - I SO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this lipstick!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 9, 2009)

^^I'm working tomorrow and probably just gonna chill at home on Sunday + Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Takin it eeasssssy.

Todays look:

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Mystery Kohl Power - Lids + Lower lash line
Nanogold - Brow highlight
Club - Lids
Entremauve - Crease + Lower lash line
Heavenly Natural Beauty "Wish" - Inner corners of lower lash line
Kajal - Upper and lower lash line. I found this awesome creme Kajal in a tiny pot at an Indian grocer for $0.40!! It's amazzzzing.
Plushlash

*Cheeks:*
Shimmer side of MSF Duo in Dark - Cheek highlight
Format Blush + Grand Duo

*Lips:*
4N + Boybat AGAIN - Perfect nude lip on me. I'm gonna need backups.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ Working tomorrow?  Easter Friday??

I am going for a long drive tomorrow, to run the car in a bit... Probably Phillip Island!  I went and bought 4 different kinds of potato chips - yay!! LOL


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL. With all those potato chips you will be treadmilling it up when you get back 

I got club e/s today, so so so exciting!

Makeup was pretty dull today:

Flip e/s
Solar White e/s
Smolder e/l
Hypnose mascara
Bronzer in Golden
Hug Me l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good easter everyone! I'll probably be studying for the duration heheh..


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_LOL. With all those potato chips you will be treadmilling it up when you get back 
_

 
lol yes!!! That poor treadmill.....


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_lol yes!!! That poor treadmill..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm..  I have no idea what you are talking about - I don't have a treadmill!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_LOL. With all those potato chips you will be treadmilling it up when you get back 

I got club e/s today, so so so exciting_

 
 My equipment is still in pieces, so I haven't been able to workout for the last two weeks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha.. simplyenchantin, hope the excitement lingers on, so that you can use your new eyeshadow straight away, rather than let it sitting there, 'unused' for awhile


----------



## annegal (Apr 9, 2009)

Long hiatus of non-posting and silent reading! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyway, I bought a pot of Nocturnelle e/s yesterday and loved the colour so much and so even though it was 12am and I'm about to sleep, I decided to play with colour!









Mainly a goldish purple eye look I reckon and because I was experimenting, I used different golds on each eye and then decided I wanted the same colour slightly later. LOL!

Face:
Usual NC25 studio perfect powder
NW25 moisturcover concealer
peachykeen blush

Eyes:
goldmine - inner corner and inner lower lashline
sumptuous olive - lid (one eye had retrospeck before this)
nocturnelle - outer corner and crease
star violet - above crease and outer lower lashline
sunday best - highlight
blacktrack fluidline and permaplum powerpoint eye pencil as eyeliners
random brow pencil
No mascara = shock and horror! 0_0 hate removing mascara blergh

Lips:
cute-ster!!! yay! super love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now I shall go remove all this gorgeous makeup and go to sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boohoo. It's like playing dress-up except this involves makeup instead of clothes!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 9, 2009)

Gorgeous combo anne


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 10, 2009)

Today I had a really neutral look as I ran out of time (as usual) but it was just for a very casual slab party-picnic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (slab as in house slab, not beer slab)

eyes:
UDPP Sin
Grand Entrance - lash to brow
Sable e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Primer
Light Flush MSF

Lips:
Lightly Ripe l/s

Hope everyone's having a good easter!!


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 10, 2009)

going out... yays ( i know its late but the casino opens at midnight lol)

so tried a new combo on my eyes liked how it turned out:

base: white chromaline (love this!!)

inner corner/tearduct & highlight: pink freeze
lid: stars and rockets
outer v and crease: jewel blue
bottom lashline: jewel blue

liner: blacktrack

the jewel blue + stars and rockets blended to an awesome blueish purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very happy


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 10, 2009)

Went for a long drive.. It is 11:40pm now and my eyes still look perfect! Yay..  Wish I could say the same thing about my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also I found Cakeshop s/s looks great with Benefit Skinnyjeans, so looks like I will be keeping it afterall.. 

Face
Same as yesterday
Nars Orgasm Blush
Soft and Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Cakeshop s/s
Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadow in SkinnyJeans - a bit like Henna 
Nylon e/s (highlight)
Her Glitz glitter liner
Blacktrack
Dazzle Lash Mascara

Lips
Bobbi Brown pink gloss
Love Alert d/g


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Ahhh another 'couldn't be bothered' day as I am not feeling so great today (too many days without MAC parcels probably) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know that feeling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I will have this feeling now for a while.. some serious money saving starts now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_
Lips
Benetint
Lollipop Loving l/s (*holy shit, it worked Jeanette!!!*)
DE Splendid l/g_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Went for a long drive.. It is 11:40pm now and my eyes still look perfect! Yay..  Wish I could say the same thing about my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Also I found Cakeshop s/s looks great with Benefit Skinnyjeans, so looks like I will be keeping it afterall.. 
* 
Face
Same as yesterday
Nars Orgasm Blush
Soft and Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Cakeshop s/s
Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadow in SkinnyJeans - a bit like Henna 
Nylon e/s (highlight)
Her Glitz glitter liner
Blacktrack
Dazzle Lash Mascara

Lips
Bobbi Brown pink gloss
Love Alert d/g_

 
I am glad that you found a way to make it work!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 10, 2009)

Blue look today:
*
Eyes:*
Rollickin - Base
Light Blue side of Persuasive Trio - Lids
Dark Blue side of Persuasive Trio - Crease + Lower lash line
Sugarshot - Brow highlight
Cakeshop s/s - Lower lash line
Kajal
Lash Blast

*Cheeks:*
Refined - Cheekbone highlight
Format + Tippy - Blush
Perfect Topping MSF

*Lips:*
Lickable as a stain w/Petit Indulgence cremesheen glass


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I know that feeling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I will have this feeling now for a while.. some serious money saving starts now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  I was supposed to stop buying MAC and other cosmetic stuff two months ago, but here I am, still obsessed about upcoming, current and past MAC collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really need to stop.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I was supposed to stop buying MAC and other cosmetic stuff two months ago, but here I am, still obsessed about upcoming, current and past MAC collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really need to stop._

 
Yeah... tell me about it... although as soon as the 1st mortgage repayment comes out I will stop ;-)

Mind you... my hubby bought a new motorbike this week (10 years old but it's new to him)... a bright yellow Ducati


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 11, 2009)

^^ When is your 1st mortgage payment due?

Yeah.. we bought a brand new car, TV and still have more things to buy. Oh well..


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 11, 2009)

Still experimenting with Cakeshop s/s. With this rate, I might end up wearing it out soon!  Today I played with Tempting quad.

Face
Tinted Moisturiser & Strobe liquid
MUFE Stop Shining
Benefit Erase Paste
Inglot powder
Fun & Games BPB
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Cakeshop s/s
Next to Nothing e/s (inner corner)
Tempting e/s (lid)
Dark Edge e/s (crease)
Vex e/s (lid)
Dazzlelight e/s (highlight)
Bitter e/s + Cakeshop s/s (lower lash ) - so pretty!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Blacktrack
Dazzlelash Mascara

Lips
Cranapple c/l
Monogram Flourish l/s
Monogram Posh Life l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ When is your 1st mortgage payment due?

Yeah.. we bought a brand new car, TV and still have more things to buy. Oh well.._

 
Not sure yet... they said they would send us a letter to advise when it will start and we havent received a letter or phone call yet!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2009)

Argh, the season is changing and my skin is feeling it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   No fuss neutral look today and loving it!

Face
MUFE HD primer in Green
VOV BB cream Tinted Moisturiser & Strobe Liquid
Benefit Get Even powder
Intenso MB

Eyes
TFSI
Cakeshop s/s
Phloof e/s (inner 1/2)
Honey Lust e/s (lid)
Romp e/s (crease) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gold Mode p/g (lid)
Sunpepper p/g (v)
Naked p/g (highlight)
Richground f/l
Glitterpuss g/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips - Barbie pink lips lol
Dior l/s - rose pink
Anna Sui l/g - glitter pink gloss


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

oooh - that neutral look sounds nice Nat!!

I went for a kinda smokey-ish look today...

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Fresh Cement shadestick - lid & crease
Smoke & Diamonds e/s - lid & crease
Typographic e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black with duraline
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Blonde MSF

Lips:
Chanel Lipliner #32 Pivione
Mellow Mood l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2009)

Oooh..  Smoke & Diamonds = I want, need and drool


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

^^ hahaha

I usually use it as a crease colour but figured it would be light enough to used as a kinda smokey lid colour... worked out really well!  I was surprised


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2009)

I heard S&D is highly dupable. Can you think of any, Jen?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I heard S&D is highly dupable. Can you think of any, Jen?_

 
Nope in e/s form, sorry.  The closest thing would be Sweet Sienna pigment.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 14, 2009)

Green + Purple look for me today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Delft p/p
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Nanogold - Brow highlight
Humid - Lids <3!! Such a beautiful colour and the texture is supreme.
Aquavert - Inner corners
Fig 1 - Crease
Entremauve - Crease + Lower lash line
Kajal
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
MSF Duo Shimmer Side - Cheekbones
Format Blush
Love Thing Blush
Perfect Topping MSF

*Lips:*
Sweet Thing lipstick
Tasty lipglass


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2009)

^^ wow..  I can never wear Humid as a lid colour - too dark for me! 

Pink day today!  Funny how I couldn't wear pinks and neutrals before.. Thanks to Specktra - now I try anything, I wear everything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
MUFE HD primer in Blue
MUFE HD foundation 
Inglot powder
Love Rock MB

Eyes
TFSI
Prep & Prime Lash
Red Velvet s/s
Yoghurt e/s (inner corner)
Swish e/s (lid)
Maroon p/g (crease)
Dear Cupcake e/s (lid)
All Girl p/g (lid)
Milk p/g (highlight)
Foxy Lady kohl liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Pink Maribu l/s
Date Night d/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 14, 2009)

Smokey dark look today... for the cooler weather! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yay! I put makeup on today!

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
NC20 Studio Sculpt Foundation
Redhead MSF
Sweetness BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Blackground p/p (lid)
Vanilla p/g (highlight + inner tear duct)
Knight Devine e/s (crease)
Silver Ring e/s (upper crease)
Black Tied e/s (outer V + outer 1/3 lower lashline)
White Inglot Pencil (lower waterline)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (upper lashline flick)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Creme Cup l/s

Hey has anyone tried the studio sculpt concealer?? I'm thinking of grabbing this. Also, anyone used the colour ready collection line filler?? I noticed on the MAC website that it says it's applied _over _the foundation - huh?


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 15, 2009)

i prchased the line filler it made an amzing difference on the tiny lines on my hand this morning i tried it after my foundation around my eyes and there was some differnce but not as much as on my hand , the MA said it could be used b4 or after so ill try it b4 2moz and see if its any better


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_i prchased the line filler it made an amzing difference on the tiny lines on my hand this morning i tried it after my foundation around my eyes and there was some differnce but not as much as on my hand , the MA said it could be used b4 or after so ill try it b4 2moz and see if its any better_

 
Ah, ok. Let me know how you go with putting it on before foundation! I'd be really interested to know your final verdict!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Still experimenting with Cakeshop s/s. With this rate, I might end up wearing it out soon!_

 
Hey Sambibabe - my Cakeshop s/s arrived today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any recommendations seeing as you've been experimenting with it of late?
Also, what doesn't work with it??!!


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey CM I think you and I were on a similar path today with our choices! Mine isn't a dark smokey though, it's more a soft slightly smoked socket eye (or cut crease, whatever you call it) and I was pretty light handed, it's the bridal look I'm doing tonight for assesments and wanted to try it on myself first to see if I was happy with it.

*Face*
SFF
SFP
Clinique All About Eyes Concealer
Blonde MSF

*Eyes*
UDPP
Pincurl - (lid)
Silver Ring - (outer corner and into crease)
Knight - (outer corner with silver ring applied lightly over the top)
Brule - (brow)
Alamay black liquid liner
Mabeline black mascara

*Lips*
Gorgeous l/l in Daquiri
High Tea


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 15, 2009)

Oooh sounds nice, rockin! I might try Brule on the brow next time instead of Shroom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you have any pics?!


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah I went with Brule cos the other colours already had a nice sheen to them so I thought a matte would be a good balance, Shroom would look great too I was just going for Bridal so had to tone it down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No pics sorry, my work camera is pretty average so I don't think it would pick it up very well anyway


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey Sambibabe - my Cakeshop s/s arrived today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any recommendations seeing as you've been experimenting with it of late?
Also, what doesn't work with it??!!_

 
 Yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, I finally made peace with Cakeshop. If your lids have wrinkly part , you better avoid putting Cakeshop there (in my case - inner corner).  I don't really like it with pale greens (e.g aquavert e/s eek).  Let me know how you go!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 15, 2009)

hey rockin' - is that the same wedding you were talking about before? the girl with the tatt?

sambibabe - my lids aren't too wrinkly, but i still think it might age me tho. Maybe darker matte greens would work? i might try it with Flourishing e/s, i am yet to find anything to go with that and i think this might work as there is a bit of a dirty green/silver tone to Cakeshop. Hmm.. Perhaps matte slightly smokey khaki green look with Cakeshop? I think Dress Khaki LLL would mix in quite nicely as well! I hardly use my LLLs because they tend to go all over my lashes.
Have you tried any blues or browns with Cakeshop?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_but i still think it might age me tho_

 





  I didn't like it with Henna, but I really like Cakeshop with Benefit Skinnyjeans, which is similar to Henna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love wearing Cakeshop up to just below browbones, so whatever eye shade colour fades into Cakeshop, giving a lovely subtle shimmer..  I noticed Spectrolite had it along the lower lash line, so I tried it and it is really pretty!  My MUA suggested to wear with grey, but it didn't do much..  I haven't tried with blues yet - my favorite so far is with neutrals, go figure!

I would love to know how you go with Dress Khaki LLL!  I haven't used the cream one (whatever its name is!) for the same reason!!


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_hey rockin' - is that the same wedding you were talking about before? the girl with the tatt?_

 
Nah this look is for my assesment tonight, that bride has really given me the run around and the wedding is on Friday and I haven't heard anything from her so I'm guessing she doesn't need me.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 15, 2009)

^^Ladies try your Cakeshop with blues, silver/grey, teals, and other cool colours. It's a really pretty base and makes your shadows and pigments just POP even more. It really opens up your eyes if you use it in your inner corners too. 

Today's look was kind of mehhh. I had an idea in my head about how I wanted it to turn out but I didn't feel like I achieved it. I might try a different blue next time cos Deep Shade wasn't cutting it!
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Nice Vice p/p
Raven Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Femme Fi - Brow highlight
Heritage Rouge - Lids
Deep Shade - Crease
Blue side of Interview MES - To deepen crease + lower lash line
Creme Royale - Inner corners
Penultimate Liner - I've decided that I HATE this product :X
Lash Blast Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
MSF Duo shimmer side - highlight
Ablaze + Stark Naked
Petticoat
*
Lips:*
Currant lip pencil
So Scarlett lipstick
Jampacked lipglass - what a high maintanance lip this was! So much retouching and checking my teeth for lipstick marks all day lolz.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG why do you hate penultimate? PS thanks for cakeshop tips <3


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_OMG why do you hate penultimate? PS thanks for cakeshop tips <3_

 
^^Grrrr!! I don't like how it draws lines - especially when I want to wing my liner. Maybe it's just the shape of my eyes but I can never get it to look right. I find that I have way more freedom with my beloved fluidline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Perhaps I just need more practice but for now it's being pushed to the back of the makeup bag.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 15, 2009)

today I played with my sugarsweet goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Sugarshot e/s - highlight
Corn shadestick - lid (lightly applied)
Gold Dusk pigment - lid
Chocolate Brown pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Perfect Topping MSF as blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips:
Pink Treat cremestick liner
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok... first attempt with Cakeshop and it was a success! I've finally found something to pair Flourishing e/s with. I think it also works because it's a matte; just the right amount of sparkles with Cakeshop and Her Glitz.

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select Concealer
NC20 Studio Sculpt Foundation
Earth to Earth MSF
Margin BPB

EYES:
UDPP
White Inglot Pressed Powder (highlight)
*Cakeshop s/s (lid)*
*Brule e/s (lid)*
*Flourishing e/s (crease)*
*Her Glitz g/l 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(upper lashline) = awesome combo*
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (tight upper lashline)
White Inglot Pencil (lower waterline)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sambibabe - I 



 THIS!!!

FOTD:
(Bit blurry!)










(Sambibabe - please note that I was not driving at this point!)





(And here's Saffy teasing a moo cow on the long weekend...)


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 15, 2009)

looks gorgeous Ali!  Saffy is adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldnt decide what I wanted to wear this morning so I ended up with a peachy kinda look...

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Mangomix s/s - lightly applied on lid
Melon pigment - lid
Copperbeam pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
CG Volume Exact mascara in brown

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Primer
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner (really need to pick up summerfruit cremestick liner)
Lollipop Loving l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

You look great Ali!!!  Haha.. we must have the same skintone - Shy Girl is the best nude lippy for me!

Oh boy..  Did Saffy know who she was 'teasing'?  The cow looks as if it was saying 'WTF? Do you want to get your ass kicked?'

Played with one of my favorite MES, Heat Element this morning and I am loving my copper look today!!

Face
Same as yesterday
Canteloupe Blush
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Rubenesque p/p
Heat Element - light gold (inner half)
Heat Element - copper gold (crease)
Kid e/s  (top of crease)
Naked p/g (highlight)
Castle Dew Felt Tip Brush liner - same as Penultimate, but with a finer brush
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Lucky - bright copper gold (da best!)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Spice l/l
Crosswires l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cultureclash l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 16, 2009)

I just can't get enough Sugarsweet >_< 

Face:
Mac Refined Zone - In the T-zone. First time trying it today! Wooo
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Red Velvet s/s
Raven Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Sugarshot - Brow highlight
Stars n Rockets - Lids
Dear Cupcake - Crease
Pink Freeze - Inner corners
Club - Crease + Lower lash line
Beauty Marked - Lower lash line
Blacktrack
Max Factor Masterpiece Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Refined MSF - Highlight
Grand Duo Blush

*Lips:*
Most Popular Lipstick
Crystal Rose lipglass


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

Simple look today as I am staying home waiting for furniture to arrive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Only reason I am wearing makeup at all is because I'll be going to MAC tonight. Woot!

Face
MUFE HD Primer in Green
BB Cream Tinted Moisturizer & Strobe Liquid (can't wear Velvet Mat anymore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Benefit Erase Paste
Benefit Get Even powder
Hot Planet MB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moon River MB

Eyes
TFSI
Cakeshop s/s
Gold Dusk p/g (inner corner)
Era e/s (mid lid)
Tea Time p/g (crease)
Antique Bronze reflects glitter (lid)
Deckchair p/g (highlight)
Felt tip liner in Black (tight line)
MUFE metallic liner in Bronze (cover my messy blacklilner job)
Dazzle Lash Mascara

Lips
Date Night d/g


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 16, 2009)

Nat you're wearing some of my fave colours today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I wanted to have a play with my Spiced Chocolate quad so I ended up doing a CoC look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Artdeco e/s base
Nanogold - highlight (surprisingly this wasnt as bad as I thought it would be texture-wise)
Cedarrose shadestick - inner 2/3rds lid
Blurburry shadestick - outer 1/3rd lid
Brash e/s - inner 2/3rds lid
Sweet Chestnut e/s - outer 1/3rd lid
Spiced Chocolate e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Ingot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Blooming blush - this is the first time I have properly used this lol...

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32 Pivione
Lightly Ripe l/s

I'm quite happy with the way that the quad turned out.... cant believe I didnt pick this up when it released - I remember at the time I didnt think I could pull off these colours but have since learnt that they look fantastic on me!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ Wish I had a full jar of Deckchair - it is sooo pretty!

I think you could pull off any look, any colours Jen.  So my point is - buy EVERYTHING hun.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol what an enabler!! Today I wore make up.. which is huge, I haven't had time in AGES. This turned out to be a HK look I guess though I started with SS.

Face:

NW20 SFP (I'm still using this up even though it's the wrong colour haha)
NC20 Sheer select powder (to fix the colour!)
NP concealer
Fleur Power blush
Apricot shimmer brick

Eyes:

Cakeshop s/s - I really like this!
Too Dolly e/s
Aquavert e/s
Paradisco e/s
Creme Royale e/s
Lucky Tom e/s - this is such an amazing colour!
Climate Blue e/s
Hypnose mascara.. nearly left without this lol!

Lips:

I put on soft wave l/g, no idea why, it looked ridiculous but I had no time to change it.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL simplyenchantin, you are hilarious!

Didn't you get any bright pink lippy yesterday?


----------



## Brie (Apr 17, 2009)

Today I''m literally just wearing 
foundation, mascara, soft and gentle MSF, Naked Lunch, Elizabeth Arden eyeliner, Femme NYX l/s with Nice to be nice l/g over it

last night i wore this look and did a tutorial that i posted today
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/f...4/#post1598185


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice tute, Brie - thank you! Wish I had a crease!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 17, 2009)

Another neutral day today..  Still getting over my sofa colour, so I feel I need to keep myself in neutral colour at least lol. 

Face
Same as yesterday
Hot Planet MB

Eyes
TFSI
Perky p/p
Cakeshop p/p (lower lash & below brow bone)
Gold Dusk p/g (inner corner)
Rose Gold p/g (mid lid)
Blue Brown p/g (crease)
FaceFront Cosmetics Survival Paint (sticky base)
Antique Bronze Reflects Glitter
Fairylite p/g (highlight)
Blacktrack f/l
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Lucky
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Love Alert d/g (Date Night was better)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 18, 2009)

You have a cakeshop paint pot Nat?  Nah I tried Impassioned, Girl About Town and something else and they all looked ridiculous on me haha. The MUA wanted me to try Vegas Volt and I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You have a cakeshop paint pot Nat? _

 
 Yeah, that's why you guys all like Cakeshop, but not me!  Leave me alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Wow.. I tried Vegas Volt after seeing it on Billy, but it looked awful on me. Maybe I need to change my hair colour to red?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 18, 2009)

lol you girls are such enablers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I was told I had 10 mins to do makeup before we left the house so here's what I slapped on:

Eyes:
Artdeco e/s base
Vanilla pigment - lash to brow
Coco pigment - crease
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Dainty MB

Lips:
Popster TLC

That's it.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 18, 2009)

Dang! 10 minutes would be just enough time for me to put SPF and primer lol.. 

I am annoyed. Decided to ignore MSFs from now on, because they just emphasize my pores (with an except of S&G).  My MUA tried Perfect Topping on me and grr.. it didn't enlarge my pores. But then everything my MUA does looks great and when I come home and try stuff myself - bleh


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 18, 2009)

That's more than I can do in 10 minutes, well done!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 18, 2009)

Argh.. My eyes reacted to something yesterday, so they are a bit puffy.  I am still wearing makeup tho!

Face
Same as yesterday
Refined Zone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Intenso MB
Moon River

Eyes
TFSI
Rose p/g (all over wash)
Facefront Cosmetics Razzle p/g - shimmery pink (mid lid)
MUFE light mauve #947 p/g (light mauve)
Dazzle Lash mascara & Heated lash curler

Lips
Sweet Thing l/s
Tasty t/g


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 19, 2009)

^^I have something wrong with one of my eyes Nat! My left one is really ouchy in the inner corner but like you - I still got my face on >_<

*Face:*
Refined Zone 
Studio Tech 
Mineralized Powder Foundation

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Otherwordly p/p
Solar White - Brow highlight
Earthen Glow Minerals "Carribean Sea" - Lids + Lower lash line
Nanogold - Inner corners
Cloudburst + Plumage - Outer v
Feline Kohl Power
Blacktrack
Plushlash Mascara

*Cheeks:*
MSF Duo - Highlight
Serenely BPB
Hot Planet Grand Duo
*
Lips:*
4N lippie
She Loves Candy l/g


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 19, 2009)

Nothing on my face today but I finally used the Fafi 2 quad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*
- Artdeco e/s base
- Lemon Chiffon s/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Blanc Type e/s (highlight)
- Dazzlelight e/s (highlight under the arch of brows)
- You're Fresh e/s (inner lid)
- Bold As Gold e/s (middle)
- Shockwave e/s (outer third)
- Wolf Pearlglide e/l
- Prankster e/s on top of Wolf
- Chanel Inimitable mascara black


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 19, 2009)

todayi has a gross break out on my chin when i woke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i only wore the new prep and prime powder and perfect topping msf....
first up it made the break out way less notciable (and i had NO concealor on)
and secondly by the time i got home from work the sorness/swelling and redness was nearly gone , the powder seemed to dry it out. so this is now defintaly a HG 4 me


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 19, 2009)

Today was another minimal day for me...

Eyes:
Artdeco e/s base
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Gold Mode pigment - lid & crease
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Dainty MB

Lips:
light coat of Strawberry Blonde l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 19, 2009)

spectrolite, my eyes are still swollen, especially the upper, inner lashline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Both eyes!!  Lucky I am staying home today and no makeup - just SPF..   Arrgghhh  I want to play with my new haul!!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 19, 2009)

^^ girls that's not good!! Hope the swelling goes down soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually had a little bit more time today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I went for a silver look...

Eyes:
Artdeco e/s base
white Inglot e/s with sparkles (along the same lines as crystal avalanche but better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - highlight
Pixel paint - lid
Silver inglot pigment - lid (bright metallic silver)
Nighttrain e/s - crease
matte black Ingot e/s - outer crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black 
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
P+P Refined Zone
P+P Line filler
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Gentle MB

Lips:
Lush n Lilac cremestick liner
Snowscene l/g - lightly applied


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 19, 2009)

Poor Nat!!! I hope it gets better soon *hugs*

I was so out of it today I forgot mascara.. besides that:

Face:

SFP
Concealer
Redhead MSF - Blush
Blonde MSF - Highlight
Golden Bronzer

Eyes:

Red Velvet s/s
Silvery Inglot e/s (2 different ones)
My new purple sparkly Inglot e/s 
(pics soon I promise heheh)
Plum Inglot e/s
Solar White
Smolder
Penultimate

Lips:

All's Fair l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 19, 2009)

Urghhh I want Solar White!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am praying for my eyes get better before this Friday.  Hubby's company dinner is on this Friday and apparently I RSVP'd to go! Grrrr..  I have nothing to wear and my face looks shit!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_spectrolite, my eyes are still swollen, especially the upper, inner lashline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Both eyes!!  Lucky I am staying home today and no makeup - just SPF..   Arrgghhh  I want to play with my new haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww that sucks! Do you think it could have been one of your products? Sometimes my eye liners sting and irritate my eyes. I think they attract bacteria easily. Maybe you can try cold cucumber slices over your eyes. It's meant to be very soothing!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Aww that sucks! Do you think it could have been one of your products? Sometimes my eye liners sting and irritate my eyes. I think they attract bacteria easily. Maybe you can try cold cucumber slices over your eyes. It's meant to be very soothing!_

 
I was thinking about Blacktrack, but then I never had any problem with it?  Maybe it was Rose Gold... It was just weird metal and I didn't like it much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *gone to find some cucumber*


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok... today I'm not wearing anything because I feel like shit and I think I've caught a cold on the plane back from Melbourne last night. Poo. AND... I didn't make it to the PRO store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll mention my makeup for Saturday night and Sunday tho anyway...

SAT NIGHT:
FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select Concealer
NC20 Studio Sculpt Foundation
Redhead MSF
Stark Naked BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Study p/p 
Brule e/s (lid)
Vanilla p/g (highlight + inner tear duct)
All That Glitters e/s (upper crease)
Cork e/s (crease + outer V)
Inglot White Pencil (lower waterline)
Her Glitz g/l (bottom lashline)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline + flick)
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Brick l/l
Russian Red l/s

SUNDAY:
FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select Concealer
NC20 Studio Sculpt Foundation
Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Vanilla p/g (socket)
Blacktrack f/l (THICK 60s-mod flick)
Her Glitz g/l (lower lashline)
Ingot White Pencil (lower waterline)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Subculture l/l
Shy Girl l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Ok... today I'm not wearing anything because I feel like shit and I think I've caught a cold on the plane back from Melbourne last night. Poo. AND... I didn't make it to the PRO store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwww.. Really.. There must be something in the Melbourne air.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 20, 2009)

Planes are bacterial infested incubators in general anyway. 
Hauled 2x Alannah Hill skirts and 2x Alannah Hill cami's... but no makeup.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ Holy cow!  Which one?  I am sure Alannah Hill stuff would have cost you way more than MAC stuff.   I haven't bought anything from there ever since I got into MAC.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 20, 2009)

Heheh. I went to the clearance store on Brunswick street... last time I went there I came home empty handed. But this time I had more luck. 3 out of the 4 were items I nearly bought at DJs full price a couple of months back so I was really happy. E.g. Skirts were $90 and $120 and the tops were $60 each. That's _really _good for Alannah Hill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didn't make it to MAC - spewin'. I wanted to get a 15 pan e/s palette and look at that canteloupe blush you were telling me about. Poo.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 20, 2009)

Lucky you didn't waste your time, Cats. I went there a few days ago and they said they had no more 15 pan palettes. 2 weeks til they get them in.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Heheh. I went to the clearance store on Brunswick street... last time I went there I came home empty handed. But this time I had more luck. 3 out of the 4 were items I nearly bought at DJs full price a couple of months back so I was really happy. E.g. Skirts were $90 and $120 and the tops were $60 each. That's really good for Alannah Hill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didn't make it to MAC - spewin'. I wanted to get a 15 pan e/s palette and look at that canteloupe blush you were telling me about. Poo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love Alannah Hill outlet!  In the beginning, they hardly had anything in my size and it was full of old, crappy stuff..   With the popular jackets and cardigans, I still can't get stuff in my size, but now they have all the last season ones for less than 1/2 the price!  The stuff you see on ebay is all from there!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_spectrolite, my eyes are still swollen, especially the upper, inner lashline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Both eyes!!  Lucky I am staying home today and no makeup - just SPF..   Arrgghhh  I want to play with my new haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Today I needed drama!

*Face*
- Oil Control
- Matte
- Revlon Skinlights 01 mixed with SFF NC15
- Studio Sculpt Concealer NW15 under eyes
- Set Powder Invisible
- Sculpt Sculpting Powder


*Cheeks*
- Sculpt Sculpting Powder
- Dainty
- Lightscapade MSF
- So Ceylon MSF


*Eyes*
- Artdeco e/s base
- Blanc Type e/s (highlight)
- Solar White e/s (highlight under the arch of brows, inner lid, inner lower lashline and tear duct)
- Illegal Cargo e/s (middle)
- Nocturnelle e/s (middle to outer v and lower lashline)
- Signed, Sealed e/s (outer third, crease and outer third of lower lashline) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- UD Zero e/l
- Chanel Inimitable mascara black


*Lips*
the appointment got cancelled so.. just coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Why MAC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Signed, Sealed is like butter.. I am glad that I recently bought a second backup.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Solar white here, Solar white there - you guys leave me alone!!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Solar white here, Solar white there - you guys leave me alone!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





You know where to find it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But to educate.. it is gorgeous with purples! And oranges.. and and and with everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to buy the Rose Romance Quad and so have a second backup of Solar White with it but with switching Rose Blanc and Solar White I should be good with two (or three of RB) of each! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. 
I hope


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Solar white here, Solar white there - you guys leave me alone!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I saw a BNIB Solar White in the clearance bin, Sambi - do a search!
And yeah, I know all the ebay stuff is from that clearance store!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

capmorlovesmac, the only reason I want the Nordie quad is because of Solar White too.. 

Thanks CatsMeow.. Grrr.. I promised myself not to look at the clearance bin lol


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Solar white here, Solar white there - you guys leave me alone!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*cough* I have a backup of solar white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cough*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_capmorlovesmac, the only reason I want the Nordie quad is because of Solar White too.. _

 
The purple and the peachy/coral e/s look tempting too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I am using Solar White quite often lately.. almost for every look. I don't like a completely shimmery highlight but a bit under the arch of my brows.. love! 

Do I need a second backup?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ I saw your swatches Jeanette. Is Magic dust really similar to Solar White?  Even it is similar, I can't use my Magic dust anyway..


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ I saw your swatches Jeanette. Is Magic dust really similar to Solar White?  Even it is similar, I can't use my Magic dust anyway.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is quite similar but Solar White has a better payoff and the sheen is a bit more golden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just for the swatches I used Magic Dust yet. Solar White and Rose Blanc (Veluxe Pearl *squee*) are better IMO.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

So Solar White is nothing like Nylon?  Please say it is


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 20, 2009)

Not really hun...  Nylon is a straight beigey cream frost e/s, whereas solar white is a whiter-creamy e/s with golden duochrome.  It would be closer to vanilla pigment than nylon e/s.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_So Solar White is nothing like Nylon?  Please say it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Not really hun...  Nylon is a straight beigey cream frost e/s, whereas solar white is a whiter-creamy e/s with golden duochrome.  *It would be closer to vanilla pigment than nylon e/s.*_

 





 Vanilla p/g just has a more pinky duochrome.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Not really hun... Nylon is a straight beigey cream frost e/s, whereas solar white is a whiter-creamy e/s with golden duochrome. It would be closer to vanilla pigment than nylon e/s._

 
Yay, I am not crazy about Vanilla pigment!!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 
_





 Vanilla p/g just has a more pinky duochrome._

 
Damn! Back to square 1.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 20, 2009)

It is close to Vanilla pigment but it has a bit more of a golden sheen than Vanilla if you know what I mean?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ That's why I said damn. 'don't want' back to 'want, want, want' again.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 20, 2009)

Today's look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Refined Zone
Studio Tech NC50
Mineralized Powder Foundation
Fix +
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Pharoah Paint Pot
Solar White - Brow highlight *sorry Nat* hehe
Eye Popping - Lids
Top Hat - Crease
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Entremauve - Crease + Lower lash line
Feline
Blacktrack
Lash Blast 
*
Cheeks:*
Refined MSF + Trace Gold - Highlight
Hipness + Hot Planet Blush
*
NOTD: *
Chanel Vendetta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Fragrance:*
Dior Addict


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Solar White - Brow highlight *sorry Nat* hehe_

 
Hehe.. rub it in, Bibi!!  It is okay.. I've succumbed to the temptation!





= Capmorlovesmac, MrsMay and simplyenchantin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My eyes are better today, but still taking precautions, hence the minimal eye look. Bleh..  I want to play with Sugarshottttt!!!

Face
MUFE HD primer in Green
Refined Zone
Tinted moisturizer & Strobe liquid
Benefit Erase Paste
Inglot powder
Dainty MB
Moon River MB

Eyes
Benefit creaseless cream shadow Skinnyjeans (the only skinnyjeans I can wear) (lid)
Cakeshop s/s (browbone & lowerlash)

Lips
Viva Glam VI SE l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  holy shit! so pretty!!
Viva Glam VI SE l/g

Edited to add NOTD
Peppermint Patti

Fragrance
Bvlgari BLV


----------



## Brie (Apr 20, 2009)

Haven't done it yet but i think i might do a Dark Blue and gold look today, hmm. Resurrect the weekly challenge perhaps!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hehe.. rub it in, Bibi!! It is okay.. I've succumbed to the temptation!





= Capmorlovesmac, MrsMay and simplyenchantin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My eyes are better today, but still taking precautions, hence the minimal eye look. Bleh.. I want to play with Sugarshottttt!!!
_

 
Sorry Nat!!  Would you believe that I picked up solar white this morning then put it back down thinking "I shouldnt use this just to tease Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"  so I picked up Vanilla pigment instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's good that your eyes are better though!!

I went for a mild smoky look today

Eyes:
UDPP
vanilla pigment - highlight
fresh cement s/s - lid
smoke & diamonds e/s - lid & crease
inglot black matte e/s - outer crease
Nightfish fluidline - OMG I love this!!!
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Primer
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32 Pivione
Lightly Ripe l/s


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Haven't done it yet but i think i might do a Dark Blue and gold look today, hmm. Resurrect the weekly challenge perhaps!!!_

 
I was just thinking about the weekly challenge look this morning, and that I had to get my ass over to that thread and check what was going on!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Sorry Nat!! Would you believe that I picked up solar white this morning then put it back down thinking "I shouldnt use this just to tease Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" so I picked up Vanilla pigment instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh thanks hun!  But then you picked up Smoke & Diamonds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Teach me a lesson, not to skip anything.  Ahhhhh..  I will have to stop one day!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I know what's wrong with my eyes.. I think I have eye styes!!  Grrr.. I've never had one in my life and now I can feel another one coming up!  What is going on?

So now I am wearing Tea bags..


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_So now I am wearing Tea bags.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Does that go with Tea Time pigment?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 21, 2009)

^^lol.. now I have more bags under my eyes!
Apparently when you are under stress, you get styes?  I am definitely stressed about all these MAC collections coming out one after another lol.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Sorry Nat!!  Would you believe that I picked up solar white this morning then put it back down thinking "I shouldnt use this just to tease Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"  so I picked up Vanilla pigment instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_It's good that your eyes are better though!!

I went for a mild smoky look today

Eyes:
UDPP
vanilla pigment - highlight
fresh cement s/s - lid
*smoke & diamonds* e/s - lid & crease
inglot black matte e/s - outer crease
Nightfish fluidline - OMG I love this!!!
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Primer
*Stereo Rose MSF*

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32 Pivione
Lightly Ripe l/s_

 
Now you tease me too!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_ 
Now you tease me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
well I cant please everyone!! I can only resist teasing one person a day and today it was Nat's turn


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_well I cant please everyone!! I can only resist teasing one person a day and today it was Nat's turn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 









Today I played experimental subject for bis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
Oil Control
Matte
SFF NC15 mixed with Revlon Skinlights 01
Studio Sculpt Concealer NW15
Set Powder Invisible

*Cheeks*
Sculpting Powder Sculpt
Blushbaby
Solar White e/s as highlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*
Artdeco e/s base
Bare Canvas paint
Blanc Type e/s (highlight)
Solar White e/s (highlight and inner lid)
Paradisco e/s (middle to outer lid and lower lashline)
Club e/s (outer third, crease and outer lower lashline)
Mystery e/s (as eyeliner on my upper lashline)
Helena Rubinstein Glorious Mascara 01 Star Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Brows*
Mystery e/s
Omega e/s
clear H&M browgel

*Lips*
Fanfare l/s
Smile d/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Nails*
nothing.. they are naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Perfume*
Chloé by Chloé


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_well I cant please everyone!! I can only resist teasing one person a day and today it was Nat's turn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The day's nearly over!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*Nails*
nothing.. they are naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I bet you are about to apply new shade!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh, I bet you are about to apply new shade! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Well I bought two super cheap NIVEA nailpolishes (white and bright yellow) today but I have an appointment tomorrow and so I have to wait till I can paint my nails.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ Oh, bright yellow sounds nice!
I think I am going to get rid off Peppermint Patti. It is too summery! lol


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 21, 2009)

Todays face is brought to you by: The Pandemonium Quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance - FINALLY opened my new tube I bought 6 months ago lol..
Nice Vice p/p
Cloudbound - Brow highlight - this is pretty close to Solar White + Inner corners
Up At Dawn - Lids
Violet Trance - Outer V
Pandamonium - Crease
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Entremauve - Lower lash line
Feline + Blacktrack
Plushlash

*Cheeks:*
Refined MSF
Nars Crazed
Perfect Topping MSF

*Lips:*
4N Lipstick
Fashion Scoop Cremesheen Glass


----------



## Brie (Apr 21, 2009)

I love Pandamonium, I'm actually wearing it today!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice look spectrolite!!

Staying at home today with a swollen eye. So no makeup for me today


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 21, 2009)

today I went for the neutral-ish eyes and red lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Word of Mouth trio - beige side - lash to brow, applied wet
Word of Mouth trio - grey side - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black mixed with Duraline
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
P+P Refined Zone
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
UDPP - very lightly applied at lipline
Brick lipliner
So Scarlet l/s


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ And here are the pics to go with today's look:


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ And here are the pics to go with today's look:



 

 

_

 
VA-VOOM! nice work, jen.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

Love your top Jen!  Very professional


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Love your top Jen! Very professional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hun!  It's actually a knee length dress with half length sleeves


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ Yeah, it suits you!  I like it better than your infamous brown dress, even though they are completely different dresses lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 22, 2009)

A neutral look today because of a meeting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Face*
Oil Control
MUFE HD primer neutral
SFF NC15
Studio Sculpt Concealer NW15
Set Powder Invisible

*Cheeks*
Sculpting Powder Sculpt
Stark Naked bpb
Lightscapade MSF
So Ceylon MSF

*Eyes*
UDPP
NIVEA Creamy Metal e/s Bright Copper as a base (almost the same color as Naked Lunch e/s)
Blanc Type e/s (highlight)
Solar White e/s (highlight and inner lid)
Naked Lunch e/s (middle to outer lid and lower lashline)
Haux e/s (outer third, crease and outer lower lashline)
Mystery e/s (outer v, outer lower lashline)
Chanel Inimitable mascara black
UD 24/7 e/l Zero
Maxfactor e/l 090 Natural Glaze on lower waterline (its a beige-y color)

*Brows*
Mystery e/s
clear H&M browgel

*Lips*
Fanfare l/s

*Nails*
still naked

*Perfume*
Chloé by Chloé again


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ Ahhh I miss playing with eyeshadows


----------



## MissResha (Apr 22, 2009)

face:

bare minerals
Intenso on my cheeks

eyes:

stila smudge pot on upper lash line
UD zero on lower lash line

lips:

MAC lip conditioner
MAC Fan-plastico lip laq.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey MissResha!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

MissResha, you are a hottie!! 

Nothing on my eyes today, but decided to play with Lollipop Loving & Lipglass combination.  Yay, I got LL working for me! This is the reason why I never sell MAC, because I know if I loath something now, I will grow to love it later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Same as before
Blonde MSF

Eyes
Nuthin'

Lips
Spice l/l
Lollipop Lovin' l/s
Strawberry Blonde l/g

NOTD
China Glaze Kaleidoscope him out.  OMG, beautiful!!! Shimmery blue with a bit of green





Fragrance
Hugo Woman (not that I need a reminder)


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 22, 2009)

Today's look was a little rushed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
NW20 Select Concealer
NC20 Studio Sculpt Foundation
Margin BPB
Stark Naked BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Canvas p/p
Scant e/s (socket)
Satin Taupe e/s (crease+outer v)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (upper lashline)
Her Glitz g/l (lower lashline)
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Lollipop Loving l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Creme Cup l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 22, 2009)

Sambibabe - last night I dreamt that I found a Solar White e/s in my house. lol.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_MissResha, you are a hottie!! 

Nothing on my eyes today, but decided to play with Lollipop Loving & Lipglass combination. Yay, I got LL working for me! This is the reason why I never sell MAC, because I know if I loath something now, I will grow to love it later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips
Spice l/l
Lollipop Lovin' l/s
Strawberry Blonde l/g_

 
*_patiently waits for her first EVER dazzleglass to arrive*_
I think I need to try a dazzleglass with LL because I'm having no luck. It looks ok with Softwave l/g... but that's the only l/g I have! I feel so tragic. I'm lacking in the l/g and d/g department!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Sambibabe - last night I dreamt that I found a Solar White e/s in my house. lol._

 





  Is that meant to be a good luck?  I would go and buy a lotto, CatsMeow!!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_*patiently waits for her first EVER dazzleglass to arrive*
I think I need to try a dazzleglass with LL because I'm having no luck. It looks ok with Softwave l/g... but that's the only l/g I have! I feel so tragic. I'm lacking in the l/g and d/g department!_

 
Which d/g did you order?  Hope you get them soon!!
Do you live close to MrsMay?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Which d/g did you order? Hope you get them soon!!
Do you live close to MrsMay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, she does live quite close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ali - I can always bring my collection of d/g with me on Sunday if you want? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I used one of my new e/s - Elite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - highlight
Elite e/s - lid - LOVE this!! so smooth and buttery and pigmented!
Bronze e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Lollipop Loving l/s

and here's some pics for you all:


 

 

 



Just a note on Elite e/s - I have found that this is almost the exact same colour as Cosmic e/s but with a little bit less yellow/gold and more orange.  It also has a better texture than Cosmic even though they are both Veluxe Pearls.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 22, 2009)

Lollipop loving day!!  Although my LL looks a bit more reddish, thanks to Strawberry Blonde.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yes, she does live quite close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ali - I can always bring my collection of d/g with me on Sunday if you want? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes please! I need an education in d/g. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Jen - lollipop loving l/s looks great on you. I just can't get it to show up on me.


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 22, 2009)

Jen I cant believe how nice redhead msf looks on you! it looks like it was made for ur skin


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 23, 2009)

You have too many bronzes Jenny. I bought Cosmic coz of you and now you make me want Elite!!!

Face:

SFF mixed with Clinique to get the right colour
Sheer Select Powder
Grand Duo blush
Blonde MSF

Eyes:

Cakeshop s/s (totally love this)
Aquavert
Green inglot e/s pictured below
Shore Leave e/s
Mystery eye liner
Hypnose mascara

Lips:

Snowscene l/g (clearly I'm slow on the uptake, this is the first time I've worn this! SOOOOOO pretty!!)






There's the eyeshadows I got, just for you Nat. Though when I used the green one this morning I realised she gave me the wrong one coz the one I thought I was getting was more olive.. oh well I'll have to go back and get it coz this one looked nice too!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_ 
Hey Jen - lollipop loving l/s looks great on you. I just can't get it to show up on me._

 
LL shows up exactly like that on my lips, but it just looks ridiculous to my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_Snowscene l/g (clearly I'm slow on the uptake, this is the first time I've worn this! SOOOOOO pretty!!)
_

 
lol.. You probably end up saving a lot of money, if you just get stuff from the clearance bin, since you are not going to use them straight away!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 23, 2009)

That's exactly what I do LOL. I have both HK palettes now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wont buy lipgloss from CB unless they're BNIB tho


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 23, 2009)

^^Gorgeous look Jen!! You look just purrrfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm debating whether or not I need to get my mitts on Red Head MSF... the scale is tipping towards YES.

Today I was in a blue mood so that's what I wore - with PINK! >_<

*Face:*
The usual lineup

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Electro Sky p/p
Nanogold + Femme Fi - Brow highlight
Persuasive MES - Light blue side inner 1/3 of eye
Freshwater - Rest of the lid
Persuasive MES - Dark blue side on outer v + Lower lash line
Cakeshop s/s - Lower lash line
Pink Pearl Pigment - Inner corners
Feline Kohl Power - Upper and lower lash line
Zoom Lash - I hate this mascara but I don't want to waste it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blah!
*
Cheeks:*
Refined MSF - Highlight
Format + Azalea - Blush
Perfect Topping MSF
*
Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip
Gladiola Lipstick - just a light coating
Miss Fizz Dazzleglass - Bling bling lips!!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Lollipop loving day!! Although my LL looks a bit more reddish, thanks to Strawberry Blonde._

 
Yay for LL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Yes please! I need an education in d/g. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Jen - lollipop loving l/s looks great on you. I just can't get it to show up on me._

 
awww thanks hun! I will bring my d/g babies with me on Sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Jen I cant believe how nice redhead msf looks on you! it looks like it was made for ur skin_

 





 You're not helping me avoid buying a backup though!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You have too many bronzes Jenny. I bought Cosmic coz of you and now you make me want Elite!!!_

 





 yes, I have a fair few bronzes... if you dont wear bronzes too often then you will be fine with just Cosmic though.. honestly there's not *that* much difference if you dont own _every_ shade of bronze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Gorgeous look Jen!! You look just purrrfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm debating whether or not I need to get my mitts on Red Head MSF... the scale is tipping towards YES._

 
Thank you!! Definately get Redhead... its my absolute fave MSF!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 23, 2009)

It's really a worldwide Lollipop Loving day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I wanted a smokey green. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
Oil Control
Matte
SFF NC15 mixed with Revlon Skinlights 01
Select Moisturecover Concealer NW15
Set Powder Invisible

*Cheeks*
Sculpting Powder Sculpt
Fun & Games bpb (what am I doing wrong here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hardly can get it out of the pan with different brushes like the 181 or 168 and it barely shows up on my pale skin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
So Ceylon MSF
Vanilla p/g as highlight

*Eyes*
Artdeco e/s base
Moss Scape p/p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blanc Type e/s (highlight)
Rose Blanc e/s (highlight and inner lid)
Springtime Skipper e/s (middle to outer lid and lower lashline)
Sprout e/s (outer third, crease and outer lower lashline) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the black from Dangerzone MES (outer v, outer lower lashline)
the crappy Helena Rubinstein mascara again.. I should toss it.. bleh
UD 24/7 e/l Zero
Maxfactor e/l 090 Natural Glaze on lower waterline

*Brows*
Mystery e/s
clear H&M browgel

*Lips*
Lollipop Loving l/s

*Nails*
still naked .. but not for long!


You look stunning Jen!


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Yes please! I need an education in d/g. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Jen - lollipop loving l/s looks great on you. I just can't get it to show up on me._

 
Hey CM I tried lining my lips with Subculture l/l and then I completely coloured my lips in with it and put Lollipop Lovin over the top, worked a treat


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Hey CM I tried lining my lips with Subculture l/l and then I completely coloured my lips in with it and put Lollipop Lovin over the top, worked a treat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





 I have to try that too! Today I wore Lollipop Loving by itself and it does look better with a base.


A quick picture of the look of my eyes today after a couple of hours:







And finally.. my nails are not naked anymore!


----------



## Brie (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^  I absolutely love those nails!!!!!! Isn't that colour gorgeous!!!!


Wah WAh I'm going out tonight and i don't know what to do with my makeup, I want something dramatic!!!! Maybe a black and white cut crease ?????

HELP!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 23, 2009)

I think a black and white cut crease would look awesome on you


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 23, 2009)

Face
Same as yesterday
Intenso MB

Eyes
Nothing again today, but I will put something on for hubby's company dinner - eek!!!  I don't wanna go!!!!

Lips
Inglot l/g
YSL Rouge Volupte #13 l/s (swatches in the haul page) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HK Mimmy l/g

NOTD
Still the same - no chips!  Yay





Frangrance
Salvatore Ferragamo by Salvatore Ferragamo

POTD
Here is my frustration.  Sam thinks any extra material on the floor is laid out especially for her.. You name it - newspapers, bubblewrap, towels, paperwork

Look where I found her last night





Eek!!




Grrrr


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 23, 2009)

Lol how cute


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 23, 2009)

Back to pigments today... went for a copper look with some sparkle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select Concealer
NC20 Studio Sculpt Foundation _(seriously considering getting NC15, coz it's way darker than the NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish I used to use!!)_
Earth to Earth MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Gold Mode p/g (lid to lash)
Copper Beam p/g (outer V + crease)
Mega Rich p/g (upper crease)
Bronze Reflects p/g (inner 1/3 lid)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (upper lashline)
Cakeshop s/s (lower lashline)
Her Glitz g/l (lower lashline over Cakeshop)
Dior Show 

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FOTD:
(upon posting this i just realised i forgot to apply a brow highlight colour and pencil my brows... whoops! yup it's friday alright!)


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm lovin' the nails by the way, ladies.

And rockin' - I have subculture l/l at home, will give it a go with Lollipop Loving on the weekend and see if I have the same great results that you had!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_FOTD:
(upon posting this i just realised i forgot to apply a brow highlight colour and pencil my brows... whoops! yup it's friday alright!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have to say, you are just not cool enough today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You didn't wing your eyeline either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love your look today!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I have to say, you are just not cool enough today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You didn't wing your eyeline either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love your look today!!! Gorgeous!_

 





Ya cut me deep, Sambibabe. 
*_runs off crying to find brow pencil and eyeliner* _





MWAHAHA. So glad it's Friday.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_





Ya cut me deep, Sambibabe. 
*runs off crying to find brow pencil and eyeliner* 





MWAHAHA. So glad it's Friday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't even notice your brows until you mentioned it!  I like your brows - wish mine had hair


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey all!  In honour of my newly erected house frame, I decided to do a matching blue look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, this is for the weekly Aussie challenge thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is what I used:
Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - highlight
White Chromaline - lid
Tilt e/s - lid
Thunder e/s - crease
Stone Grey e/s - outer v
Inglot black matte e/s - outer crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
Girl Groove glitter liner
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & powder
Stark Naked BPB
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32
Rags to Riches d/g

Pics in FOTD thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/i...4/#post1607290


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds fab-o, Jen! Go the blue walls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh no, Sambibabe - Solar White e/s....


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 24, 2009)

I didn't even notice it CatsMeow - thanks for the REMINDER!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Two hours till the company dinner. Damn my eyes are okay.. I have no excuse to not go!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 24, 2009)

So good to play with eyeshadows again - I feel alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My look for the hubby's company dinner/drink thingy (gone for a bit of sparkly look)

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Sugarshot e/s (1/2 inner lid)
Mink & Sable e/s (crease)
Illusionary Burning Ambition MES - white gold side (mid lid)
Illusionary Burning Ambition MES - dark brown side (V)
MUFE Diamond Powder (lower lash and little bit on the lid)
UD 24/7 glideliner in Lucky - shimmery copper
Benefit Highbeam (browbone)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Love Alert d/g (on top of whatever left over from YSL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 24, 2009)

^^Great looks ladies >_< I love this thread!

Today's look was a complicated green and teal look. I really loved the result - it was super bright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Face:*
The usual stuff

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Mehron Aquacolour Base in a Minty/Aqua colour
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Sugarshot - Brow highlight
Aquavert - All over lids
Bio-Green + Wondergrass - Inner corners
Mutiny - Centre of lids
Cloudburst - Outer v/Crease
Bottlegreen - Outer v + Lower lash line
Blacktrack 
Lash Blast Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
MSF Duo shimmer side
Format Blush
Hot Planet Blush + Shimmer

*Lips:*
Boy Bait + Crystal Rose lipglass


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow.. what a mind-bloggin' look, spectrolite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I pulled out Outspoken MES trio to do a purple look, but then Vellum & Red Velvet combination was so pretty, I ended up covering the whole lid with it. It gives a subtle lilac pink duochrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Same as usual
Cantaloupe Blush
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
Shadow Insurance
Red Velvet s/s (lid)
Vellum e/s (lid)
Odd Couple MES - Blue Purple (crease)
Cobalt PRO e/s - V 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sugarshot e/s (highlight)
UD 24/7 glideliner in Ransome - shimmery blue purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dazzle Lash

Lips
YSL Peach Passion!! l/s
Monogram Identity l/g

Fragrance
Chanel Allure


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 25, 2009)

How are you liking Sugarshot Nat?? Aint it puuurty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I did something I rarely do - a warm look! Usually I stick to cool colours but I was in the mood for some fire today.

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Rubenesque p/p
Sharkskin - Lower lash line
Solar White - Brow highlight
Flip - Inner 1/3 of eye
Firespot - Rest of lids
Carbon - Outer v + lower lash line
Kajal
Plush Lash Mascara

*Cheeks:*
MSF Duo Shimmer Side - Highlight
Nars Taj Mahal
Warmed MSF
Fix + 
*
Lips:*
Soft Wave l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ Yeah, Bibi!  Sugarshot is puuuurty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love Lustres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oooohhh Firespot would look great on you!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 26, 2009)

Just a simple brown smokey look today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
Oil Control
Everyday Minerals Foundation

*Cheeks*
Everday Minerals blush, Email Me

*Eyes*
Artdeco e/s base
NIVEA Creamy Metal e/s Rusty Brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blanc Type e/s (highlight)
Dazzlelight e/s (highlight)
Blondes Gold p/g (inner lid)
Tea Time p/g (middle to outer lid and lower lashline)
100 Strokes e/s (outer third, crease and outer lower lashline) 
Haux e/s (soft blended above the crease)
Loreal Voluminous Mascara Carbon Black .. hmm me likey!
UD 24/7 e/l Zero

*Lips*
Cherry Blossom l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 26, 2009)

Jeanette, is your lipgloss Chanel or MAC?

Had a golden copper look today and many, many lipstick shades at Chanel & YSL.  

Face
same as usual
Style blush
Soft & Gentle

Eyes
TFSI
Penny s/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gorgeous Gold e/s (inner corner)
Amber Lights e/s (lid)
Rule e/s (outer corner)
Coppering e/s (crease)
Heat Element MES -dark copper side (v)
Flip e/s (lid)
Hush e/s (highlight)
24/7 glideliner in Lucky
Dazzle Lash

Lips
YSL Peach Passion l/s
Miss Dynamate d/g


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Jeanette, is your lipgloss Chanel or MAC?_

 
I'm pretty sure Cherry Blossom l/g was the light pink l/g launched in CoC last year.

Today I was super tired after getting home at 3am so I went for a minimal look

Eyes:
Artdeco e/s base
Sugarshot e/s - lash to brow
Smoke & Diamonds e/s - crease
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Super Matte loose powder
Stereo Rose MSF (very lightly applied)

Lips:
Glamour OD d/g

Last night I went to an engagement party and this is what I wore:

Eyes:
UDPP (sin)
Spiced chocolate quad
Cedarrose s/s - inner 2/3rds lid
Blurburry s/s - outer 1/3rd lid
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
Oxidate glitter eyeliner with copper glitter patted on top (placed just above black eyeliner)
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Marquise'd l/s
Miss Dynamite d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I'm pretty sure Cherry Blossom l/g was the light pink l/g launched in CoC last year._

 
 Yeah, I know that MrsMay! I was just asking Jeanette, just in case she had the Chanel one.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeah, I know that MrsMay! I was just asking Jeanette, just in case she had the Chanel one._

 






 there's a chanel Cherry Blossom l/g too? Sorry Nat, my bad!

I am blaming it on the excessive amount of alcohol I consumed between 7pm and 3am last night


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 26, 2009)

^^ No problem Jenny! It seems like 'cherry blossom' is a popular product name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tried Chanel lipglosses today and they are just like Dazzleglasses, but a bit different. Lots of blings!  2nd one in the picture is Chanel Cherry Blossom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (image from Daily Cookie)




LOL.. How drunk did you get?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ No problem Jenny! It seems like 'cherry blossom' is a popular product name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tried Chanel lipglosses today and they are just like Dazzleglasses, but a bit different. Lots of blings! 2nd one in the picture is Chanel Cherry Blossom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (image from Daily Cookie)


_

 
oooh nice!! I really like the 1st one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL.. How drunk did you get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
um..... very. But hubby was too so it was ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The engagement party was at a cocktail bar... I was drinking vanilla & chocolate martinis... until I figured out that they didnt have a mixer in them and I was drinking pure alcohol - no wonder I was floored after two!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_oooh nice!! I really like the 1st one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Tell me about it!  I went to Chanel counter to just get it and apparently it is not available in Australia.  Typical!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_*um..... very. But hubby was too so it was ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
The engagement party was at a cocktail bar... I was drinking vanilla & chocolate martinis... until I figured out that they didnt have a mixer in them and I was drinking pure alcohol - no wonder I was floored after two!_

 
LMAO!!  So who was looking after you then?  Everyone at hubby's company party was drunk, so it was fun and scary watching all those drunk people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I would have taken you home safely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (promise I won't go through your MAC stash, while you are drunk!)


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 26, 2009)

^^ hahaha yeah it was an interesting night... hmmm going through a pigment stash while drunk could have disastrous consequences!!!


----------



## hair (Apr 26, 2009)

I am wearing:

Mac Nw20 concealer 
Mac Banshee (mauvey) in crease
Mac cream colour from infatuation rose (cool eyes) from Holiday
Makeup Forever 943 star powder on lid
Maybelline volume express black mascara
Mac blush of youth beauty powder
Mac Brave lipstick
Makeup Forever black kohl eyeliner

Linda


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 26, 2009)

hey hair!! Love MUFE Star Powder!!

LOL, MrsMay!  You are such a wild gal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The only recent wildest thing I did was checking out 5 story, super sex store in Japan. And I still had to talk my sister in law to come with me!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Jeanette, is your lipgloss Chanel or MAC?_

 
The MAC Cherry Blossom from CoC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ No problem Jenny! It seems like 'cherry blossom' is a popular product name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tried Chanel lipglosses today and they are just like Dazzleglasses, but a bit different. Lots of blings!  2nd one in the picture is Chanel Cherry Blossom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (image from Daily Cookie)




LOL.. How drunk did you get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow.. they look yummy!


----------



## hair (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_hey hair!! Love MUFE Star Powder!!

LOL, MrsMay!  You are such a wild gal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The only recent wildest thing I did was checking out 5 story, super sex store in Japan. And I still had to talk my sister in law to come with me!_

 


I used to work for MUFE, so I have all the star powders.  They have the best concealer in a tube.  I use no. 3.

I am not sure how I feel about the beauty powder, you can barely see it.  I think I prefer the pale beige or banana powder with a nice blush over that than this.  Mind you I have only had the powder for one day.  The rose indent is so nice though.  I like the lippies from the new collection.

Linda


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Jeanette. MAC Cherry Blossom is too pale for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't like OPI Cherry Blossom, but Cherry Blossom flowers are absolutely beautiful (don't worry.. I am babbling from 12am caffein cravings)

Wow, hair!!  How was working for MUFE like?  That would be a dream job!  I only have four Star Powders, but two on the way..  Bought Periwinkle one, but I have no idea what it looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love Diamond powders too!!

Yeah.. I heard Sugar Sweet BPs are really sheer.. Guess it needs to be that way as it is supposed to be applied all over your face.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok... after a big saturday night (Jen can verify - she saw the aftermath on Sunday arvo), I'm wearing _almost _diddlysquat, except...

*SHY GIRL L/S + BARE NECESSITY D/G! OMG.*








It's my first ever dazzleglass so I'm really excited with the end result. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Jen, you're right, I keep looking at the glittery marks left on my coffee cup.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 26, 2009)

Just a quick look for me today.

Face
Same as usual
Grand Duo MB
Moon River MB

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Cornflower p/g (lid)
Pink Opal p/g (highlight)
MUFE pearl pencil shadow in white (inner corner)
UD 24/7 glideliner in Rockstar
Dazzle Lash mascara

Lips
YSL Rouge Volupte #9 Caress Pink l/s


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 26, 2009)

Mine was quick tooo

Face:

Usual
Grand Duo
Perfect Topping

Eyes:

Naked Lunch
All About Eve - NARS Duo
Plush lash mascara

Lips:

Boogie Nights l/g (NARS).. I somehow think this looks kind of like Magnetique but maybe more violet.. Also MAC l/g taste nicer lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

OMG simplyenchantin, you used all your new goodies!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey ladies... I have to agree star powders are awesome. 
I'm spending today trying to figure out some kind of make up table for my new place. The bf and i live in a one bedroom place at the moment so i've never really had much space for my make up but next monday we get the keys to our new place!!! So exciting... We will actually have a whole TWO bedrooms! :-o So im allowed to get a desk or something to contain all my make up and hair junk.

Does anyone have any suggestions for something in australia? Ive been searching all the storage threads on here but most of it is irrelevant. However I have just discovered howards storage world in mile end...its like heaven for an organisation freak like myself...

Anyway... FOTD for today is me trying to figure out how to do the easiest smokey eye for when im in a hurry...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/b...1/#post1610398


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 27, 2009)

Billy I reckon Howard's storage world would be heaven!  I havent been there before but I've seen their stuff and I'm scared of how much I will spend when I eventually go in there!

Today I also decided to use some of my recent stuff:

Eyes:
UDPP
Lily White pigment - highlight
Red Velvet s/s - lid
Inglot pigment - reddish pinky colour (darker colour) with lots of sparkles - lid
chocolate side of brightside/gallery gal MES - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
P+P Refined Zone
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Intenso MB

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Pink Grapefruit l/g

and I had a massive haul arrive today, so I'm off to post in the haul thread!


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 27, 2009)

Do it! You have to go! Its amazing... its not too baddly priced either. Ive found it heaven living in such a small place. Its great for kitchen things and they have really cute lipstick holders! You seriously have to go!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree with Billy - it's great! I need to revist the store... I've gone to the one at the homemaker centre Mile End. It's tops!


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 27, 2009)

Thats the one ive been to as well, i didnt know there was any other ones? I didnt realise u were in adelaide! yay adelaide!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 27, 2009)

I like those lipstick holder things from there too except personally I think they were overpriced lol.

Yay for 2 bedrooms, billy! I know how exciting that is hehe.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 27, 2009)

heheh - yep i'm in radelaide! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i think it is the only store. i love howards storage world - way easier to navigate than freakin ikea!!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 27, 2009)

Really? Maybe i was looking at smaller ones or something? They were clear plastic and helt around 20 lipsticks and then had a rectangle compartment in front of where the lipsticks would go...it was $35?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

Howard Storage is way overpriced!!  I saw the lipstick holder and thought it was too expensive. Love the design of it though!   The one near us went out of business, so hubby bought the sensor bin for $100, usually $450


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 27, 2009)

The lipstick holder I saw was $45-50 I think.. even $40 is way over priced for a peice of plastic!


----------



## iheartmakeup (Apr 27, 2009)

hi everyone! I'm usually over at vogue and a lurker her but I thought I'd start posting here more regularly! I'm trying to rotate through my makeup more so I actually use it all, rather than the same old faves. so I think posting here will help! so today's fotd-

EL double wear
rimmel pressed powder

MAC bare study PP
MAC shroom- highlight
MAC golden olive pigment- lid
MAC print- outer corners
MAC nightfish fluidline
covergirl lashblast

MAC hipness
BB apricot shimmerbrick 

MAC inner hue lipstick
MAC smile dazzleglass

hope everyone had a bearable (or fabulous, either way!) monday :L:


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 27, 2009)

yeh id agree howards is overpriced, but then again i think most storage is overpriced i make it all myself out of mdf for a 1/3 of the price and paint it any colour i want!!! (and i get discount for working at bunnos)


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_The lipstick holder I saw was $45-50 I think.. even $40 is way over priced for a peice of plastic!_

 
Because it is made of Acrylic.  Everything made with Acrylic is sooo expensive here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I saw the similar thing sold in Japan for $5!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_hi everyone! I'm usually over at vogue and a lurker her but I thought I'd start posting here more regularly! I'm trying to rotate through my makeup more so I actually use it all, rather than the same old faves. so I think posting here will help! so today's fotd-

EL double wear
rimmel pressed powder

MAC bare study PP
MAC shroom- highlight
MAC golden olive pigment- lid
MAC print- outer corners
MAC nightfish fluidline
covergirl lashblast

MAC hipness
BB apricot shimmerbrick 

MAC inner hue lipstick
MAC smile dazzleglass

hope everyone had a bearable (or fabulous, either way!) monday :L:_

 
welcome hun! Isnt nightfish fluidline gorgeous??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we'd love to see you post more here! I've seen some of your FOTD's and you are gorgeous!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ I only remember iheartmakeup from Style Warrior swatch thread.  I was thinking, 'damn, how the heck did she get all those SW? I want!!!'


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok... ONE WORD sums up this morning: DISAPPOINTED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought the Star Brunette and the Black Dazzlelash mascaras off the clearance bin and they are SANS glitter.

Can anyone verify to me whether these mascaras are supposed to be glittery? I figured that was the whole point of the 'dazzle' part! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe i need to _shake _the mascara bottle a bit... but they look pretty non-glitterish.

On a more positive note - I paired Bare Necessity d/g with Lollipop Loving l/s and I think I've finally got LL to work for me! The green undertones show up more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nude look today...
FACE:
Only Redhead MSF

EYES:
Star Brunette d/l

LIPS:
Lollipop Loving l/s
Bare Necessity d/g


----------



## Brie (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ you can get similar acrylic stuff from K-mart for half the price. (you can see it i'm my stash) They only have a few things. But it does match the Howard's stuff pretty closely.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 27, 2009)

Naked face today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm home sick from work but I'm going to drag my arse out to RMIT and put up some notices to do photo shoots with the photography students and get cracking with some photos for my portfolio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with K Mart for storage stuff and Big W has a few things in the laundry section which are pretty good.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

CatsMeow, no, Dazzlelash is not supposed to be glittery - it is only supposed to lengthen and separate your lashes. 

Playin' with lippies to replicate YSL promo look - orangey peach!

Face
P+P Refined zone
P+P Line Filler
Tinted Moisturizer & Strobe Liquid
Inglot powder
So Ceylon MSF
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
TF Shadow Insurance
Penny s/s
Sugarshot e/s (inner corner)
Blonde's Gold p/g (mid lid)
Tempting e/s (crease)
Gold Mode p/g (v)
Teddy k/l
Dazzlelash Mascara

Lips
Gingerroot c/l
Ravishing l/s
Nice to be nice l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_CatsMeow, no, Dazzlelash is not supposed to be glittery - it is only supposed to lengthen and separate your lashes._

 
Really? poo. I thought it was going to make my lashes all nice and sparkly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well, at least I don't feel ripped off anymore. Kind of.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 27, 2009)

^^^ You crack me up!!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Really? poo. I thought it was going to make my lashes all nice and sparkly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well, at least I don't feel ripped off anymore. Kind of._

 
Yeah, I can see where you are coming from though!  It is annoying how MAC had to promote it with Dazzleglass, so people might think Dazzlelash might actually has dazzles!  It doesn't do much for me unless I wear it with P+P Lash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  After that, it is


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll probably kill Sambi & MrsMay by saying this but I'm skipping DD, l/g just doesn't get me that excited, I like them but they're not my heroin like e/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 27, 2009)

False advertising I say! lol

I like the smaller wand tho. And I didn't have a brown mascara before acquiring this one, so there are _some _positives. MAC should make a sparkly mascara tho!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'll probably kill Sambi & MrsMay by saying this but I'm skipping DD, l/g just doesn't get me that excited, I like them but they're not my heroin like e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Well, I'm not really a l/g person myself but then Jen went and showed me her collection of d/g on the weekend and now i'm a little hooked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've picked up Bare Necessity, Love Alert, Baby Sparks and Pleasure Principle... I'm now on my way to getting Date Night too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only other one I want to get is Vie Venuto - which will come out with Euristocrats II.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'll probably kill Sambi & MrsMay by saying this but I'm skipping DD, l/g just doesn't get me that excited, I like them but they're not my heroin like e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








  It is okay.. You probably are not a lippy person, hun!

hmm I am not sure about the sparkly mascara.. I wear contacts and it might be painful lol.


----------



## jrm (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Well, I'm not really a l/g person myself but then Jen went and showed me her collection of d/g on the weekend and now i'm a little hooked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MrsMay is an enabler .. trust me .. and watch out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*runs away giggling*


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 27, 2009)

Excuse me, I think it was ME, who suggested CatsMeow to see MrsMay?


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 28, 2009)

Heheh - Nat I've known MrsMay since highschool! But yes, you were first to notice my lack of d/g and l/g in general in my 'what i am wearing' posts!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Heheh - Nat I've known MrsMay since highschool! But yes, you were first to notice my lack of d/g and l/g in general in my 'what i am wearing' posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I was? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I knew that about you awhile ago.  I even know your surname :insert freaky smile:


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'll probably kill Sambi & MrsMay by saying this but I'm skipping DD, l/g just doesn't get me that excited, I like them but they're not my heroin like e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Well, I'm not really a l/g person myself but then Jen went and showed me her collection of d/g on the weekend and now i'm a little hooked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've picked up Bare Necessity, Love Alert, Baby Sparks and Pleasure Principle... I'm now on my way to getting Date Night too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only other one I want to get is Vie Venuto - which will come out with Euristocrats II._

 
*cough* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_MrsMay is an enabler .. trust me .. and watch out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*runs away giggling*_

 
You go and do some work!!!  I dont enable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Excuse me, I think it was ME, who suggested CatsMeow to see MrsMay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Heheh - Nat I've known MrsMay since highschool! But yes, you were first to notice my lack of d/g and l/g in general in my 'what i am wearing' posts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  yep, we've known each other since high school lol...  you'd think you'd have the hang of tying a scarf by now though


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 28, 2009)

well I went for a kinda smokey look today...

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlght
UD Cream e/s in Mushroom - lid
Sweet Sienna pigment - lid & crease
Dark Soul pigment - outer crease
UD 24x7 liner in Zero - lashline & waterline
Her Glitz glitter liner
CG Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
P+P Refined Zone
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32
Spanking Rich d/g

and here's some pics for you girls


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ 





 yep, we've known each other since high school lol... you'd think you'd have the hang of tying a scarf by now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HEY - I got home at 4:30am that morning. Feel lucky that I managed to drive to coffee that arvo!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I was? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I knew that about you awhile ago. I even know your surname :insert freaky smile: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know yours too!! Only because you were talking about Jen's pink bits on Facebook.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ hehehe yeah you were worse than me... I made it home at 3am


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I know yours too!! Only because you were talking about Jen's pink bits on Facebook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm about to post more pics on facebook


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_HEY - I got home at 4:30am that morning. Feel lucky that I managed to drive to coffee that arvo!_

 
Oh lol.. Here I am (no life & busy body), trying to find out what that cryptic 'tying the scarf' message meant lol..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_I know yours too!! Only because you were talking about Jen's pink bits on Facebook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  How appropriate that our surnames both begin with 'ass'


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have to find you gals on facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Post your links??


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I have to find you gals on facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Post your links??_

 
Login | Facebook

this is me!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ if that doesnt work - my name is Jenny May...


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ Just added you


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 28, 2009)

No makeups for me today as I am staying home waiting for the blinds installation.  And two more eye styes


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_No makeups for me today as I am staying home waiting for the blinds installation. And two more eye styes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not wearing any makeup today either.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_No makeups for me today as I am staying home waiting for the blinds installation. And two more eye styes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww sorry Nat!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I wanted to use my Urban Decay Deluxe palette, so I did gold look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - highlight
Lemon Chiffon shadestick - lid
UD Honey e/s - lid & inner crease
Museum Bronze pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
UD 24x7 liner in Yeyo - tear duct
UD 24x7 liner in Stash - outer waterline
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
P+P Refined Zone
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Fun & Games BPB

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Lollipop Loving l/s

and pics (I'm reasonably happy with this look)


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Jen.. I am thinking maybe I should just go and put some lippy on, because I am dying to use my Dior lippy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Whoa, that looks great!  Really, I can't get enough of UD stuff.. Maybe I will get UD 24/7 liner in Honey.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 29, 2009)

Today I tried out the new love of my life - Pompous Blue!! OMG it's so, so beautiful. It's the best Velvet eye shadow from MAC I've come across. I'm going to cherish it always.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Primer
Foundation
Fix

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Rollickin p/p
Cakeshop s/s - Lower lash line
Vanilla e/s - Brow highlight
Earthen Glow Minerals "Caribbean Sea" - Lids (Like a sparkling version of Haunting e/s)
Pompous Blue - Outer V + Lower lash line
Brill - Inner corners
Reflects Transparent Teal -  Patted lightly on lids
Carbon - Lower lash line
Kajal
Max Factor Masterpiece Max Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Trace Gold - Highlight
Gleeful Mineralized Blush
Perfect Topping MSF

*Lips:*
4N + Boybait


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, Jenny you look AMAZING! Reviews on these UD shadows please please please!


----------



## billy_cakes (Apr 29, 2009)

woah Jen, you look hotttt!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Wow, Jenny you look AMAZING! Reviews on these UD shadows please please please!_

 
aww thanks hun!

Tell you what.. I will try to use a new UD e/s, glitter liner etc every day and give a mini-review, how does that sound? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the new products for today were;

*Urban Decay Honey Deluxe e/s* - this e/s is gorgeous!  even though I used it over a s/s I really didnt need to as it's super pigmented and is the same colour on the lid as in the pan.  It's a really pretty warm toned gold which I think could even go well with something like chartreuse pigment.  To give you an idea, the Deluxe e/s from UD are comparable to really good MAC Veluxe Pearl e/s.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_woah Jen, you look hotttt!_

 
you girls are sooo sweet to me!! *hugs*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 29, 2009)

Stunning look Jen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A meeting look again today:

*Face*
Oil Control
MUFE Hd Primer neutral
Matte
SFF NC15
Select Moisturecover Concealer NW15
Set Powder Invisible

*Cheeks*
Sculpt Sculpting Powder
Flower Mist Dew BP
Dainty MB
So Ceylon MSF
Lucent

*Brows*
Brow Powder
Clear Brow Gel

*Eyes*
ArtDeco e/s base
Bare Canvas p/t
Blanc Type e/s + Solar White e/s (highlight)
Solar White e/s (inner lid)
Naked Lunch e/s (middle)
Haux e/s (outer third + crease + lower lashline)
Mothbrown e/s (outer v + outer crease + outer lower lashline)
UD 24/4 e/l Zero upper lashline
the beige Kajal (lower waterline)

*Lips*
VIVA Glam VI SE l/s

*Perfume*
Chloé by Chloé

*Nails*
naked meeting nails


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ Isn't VG VI SE pretty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmmm.. I am about to remove Russian Navy n/p and put something else! I need some glitters!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Isn't VG VI SE pretty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 It is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hmmm.. I am about to remove Russian Navy n/p and put something else! I need some glitters!_


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 29, 2009)

today i wore...

cakeshop s/s- lid and lower lashline
aquavert e/s- tearduck/inner lid
jewelblue e/s- middle lid
climate blue e/s- outer v and crease
cream royal e/s- highlight
blacktrack fluidline- upper lashline and water line
glam eyes mascara

Lips: lollypop lovin l/s
mimmy l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ Ohhh your look sounds pretty Tana!

Thanks for the stars Jeanette!  I was pulling the holo one, but then saw OPI Can you Lilac it and grabbed that instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is sooo pretty!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_here you go:






Fishnet on left, Stars'n'Rockets on right, both over Artdeco base





Fishnet on left, Stars'n'Rockets on right, both over Artdeco base



_

 
simplyenchantin - he're some swatches I did tonight of Fishnet UD Deluxe e/s


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Jen. How about Ransom please? *passing UD 24/7 Ransom liner to Jen for comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks babe! Do you think Fishnet is darker or actually more pigmented? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks super pretty


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

Nat - I will try and swatch Ransom for you tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chelle - fishnet is maybe a teensy tiny smidgen darker than S'n'R, the main difference is that it's soooooo much more pigmented!! Getting S'n'R to show up in that pic was a bitch, but Fishnet was a breeze


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Jen!

I am not supposed to wear eye makeup today, but ended up having a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well..   Even though it is freezing cold today, the sun is out and I wanted to wear the brightest lippy!

Face
Same as before
Canteloupe Blush

Eyes
Shadow Insurance
Bare Study p/p
*Solar White e/s* (lid) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Romp e/s (crease)
Vex e/s (lid)
Provence p/g (highlight)
Engrave liner
Sparecash liner
Dazzlelash mascara

Lips
YSL #8 Fetish Pink










To everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

yay!  Nat has Solar White 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What do you think of it?

today I did yet another UD look...

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
UD Deluxe e/s Peace - lid & crease
UD Deluxe e/s Zero - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
Girl Groove glitter liner
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
inglot skin primer
P+P Refined Zone
MUFE HD Foundation & powder
True Romantic BPB

Lips:
Lush n Lilac cremestick liner
Rags to Riches d/g

here's some crappy pics.. my camera battery died after these three so that's all you get!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 29, 2009)

Lovin' the looks, ladies! 

Could the UD e/s be considered more pigmented in general than MAC e/s? Certainly looks that way from the swatches and your FOTDs Jen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BORING non-existent look for me today... (had a 10pm netball match last night so I'm completely fried today). Actually been wearing hardly anything all week! Must rectify that tomorrow!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Zilch except Redhead MSF

EYES:
Star Brunette d/l 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_(loving this!! even if it isn't glittery!! lol)_
Her Glitz g/l (bottom lashline)

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s
Bare Necessity d/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Face
Same as before
Canteloupe Blush










To everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:



_

 
Now I am completely kicking myself that I didn't make it to the PRO store for Canteloupe blush when I was in Melbourne a couple of weeks back.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks hot Nat!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Now I am completely kicking myself that I didn't make it to the PRO store for Canteloupe blush when I was in Melbourne a couple of weeks back.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks hot Nat!_

 
 *cringing at the mwha photo - what was I thinking this morning?*  Let me know if you ever want one.. I could grab it for you! But don't blame me, if you don't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jen, Solar White is pretty.. Somehow I thought it might have a bit of white gold in it, like Magic Dust.. Maybe I am thinkin' Jeanette's swatches


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_ 
Could the UD e/s be considered more pigmented in general than MAC e/s? Certainly looks that way from the swatches and your FOTDs Jen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_

 
Keep in mind that these are the Deluxe e/s from UD not the normal ones.  But yes, these ones seem to have as much as or in some cases a little bit more pigment than most of the MAC e/s that I have.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a side note...

The smokey look on Tuesday with the UD cream e/s lasted until 11.30pm (when I took it off) without creasing one little bit.  And this was through a spin class.

The gold look from yesterday lasted until 1am in the morning when I took it off without creasing or fading.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 30, 2009)

Has anyone seen MAC backstage trend SS09?





This looks interesting!  I could see myself wearing this to clubbing, except I am too old for clubbing.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ that's, um, interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On my eyes - sure!  Lips... um, no.  although it would look sparkly on all the glasses that I left behind!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 30, 2009)

What have they used?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ that's, um, interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On my eyes - sure! Lips... um, no. although it would look sparkly on all the glasses that I left behind!_

 





 true..  I think you are not supposed to kiss, eat, drink or talk with this look. 

CatsMeow, they used O lipstick, Blue Brown pigments and Pro Longwear gloss..  I really think it would look fantastic on the catwalk!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah I agree - on the catwalk. Otherwise we'd have to turn into pouty mutes if we wore it anywhere else. We'd look like hot pouty mutes tho.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 30, 2009)

I read something about them using pigments.. I think it looks cool haha.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 30, 2009)

hey Ali - that picture of Basil is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 30, 2009)

I wanted to showcase my new lippie today so I kept it simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Groundwork p/p
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Next to Nothing - Brow highlight
Satin Taupe - Lids + lower lash line
Showstopper - Crease
Smoking - Outer v
*
Cheeks:*
MSF Duo Shimmer Side - Highlight
Ablaze - Blush
Brunette MSF
Fix+ - All over

*Lips:*
MAC Lip Conditioner
Currant l/l
YSL Rouge Volupte Forbidden Burgundy


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 30, 2009)

I think I'm coming down with a cold... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wasn't going to wear makeup but got carried away with Gilded Green p/g. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I find it's very much like Spiritualise p/g.

Today's look...

FACE:
Bronzer... pretty much zilch!

EYES:
UDPP
Vanilla p/g (highlight)
Gilded Green p/g (lid)
Gold Mode p/g (upper crease)
Dark Devotion e/s (outer V + crease)
Cakeshop s/s (tearduct + lower lashline)
Lancome Brow Pencil
Star Brunette d/l

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s
Bare Necessity l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ Really? I find Gilded Green p/g brighter than Spiritualise p/g.  Cats, you need to go and get the flu shot - you had a cold not long ago!!

Go, spectrolite!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I woke up this morning and hubby said I only have 20 minutes to get ready! Tut..tut..  So not much stuff on the eye, which is kina good as my styes are still there! Bastards. 

Face
P+P Refined zone
P+P Line Filler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tinted Moisturizer
Blonde MSF

Eyes
Benefit Creaseless Cream shadow in Strut - metal grey (lid)
Lark About p/g (highlight)

Lips
Dior Addict l/g - Shimmery Red, very pigmented!!
Later in the day - Magnetique l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Really? I find Gilded Green p/g brighter than Spiritualise p/g. Cats, you need to go and get the flu shot - you had a cold not long ago!!_

 
My husband was sick a week ago, so I've been fighting it off since then. Just when I start feeling better, I begin to feel crap. Not full blown cold _yet_. I wish it would hurry up and either develop and be done with, or go away entirely together! (latter preferred) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So Nat, is Solar White e/s worth it (as a highlight)?
I only use Shroom, Retrospeck & Vanilla (sometimes White Frost too).


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 30, 2009)

CM we're on the same page again! I went for a green and gold look today too! I think we have similar colours that we like and suit us. I haven't posted my look much in the last few weeks cos I haven't worn as much MAC cos I'm trying other brands allot for my kit.


So a greeny gold look for today! Pretty simple but suitable for work.

Face
SFP
Bronzer
Clinique All About Eyes Concealer

Eyes
UDPP
Random Gold e/s from Sports girl - Inner half lid
Gorgeous - Mint Julip - Kinda mid tone green with gold, really pretty with a frost finish - Outer half lid
Shroom - Highlight
Mabeline Black Liquid Liner
Dior Show Mascara

Lips
Lollipop Lovin l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_CM we're on the same page again! I went for a green and gold look today too! I think we have similar colours that we like and suit us. I haven't posted my look much in the last few weeks cos I haven't worn as much MAC cos I'm trying other brands allot for my kit._

 
Go green and gold! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey you should post anyway if you're not using all MAC!


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Go green and gold! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey you should post anyway if you're not using all MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I shoud hey! It's just never take note of what colours are called and its sometimes hard to describe.

I did try a Revlon quad for the first time that I bought a couple of months ago in a discount shop in GC and I am in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They just look really pale yellow, blue and pink with a white but I never got around to swatching them til this week and they have the most amazing pearl to them! I'll post a pic if I can get my crappy camera to pick up the colours


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_My husband was sick a week ago, so I've been fighting it off since then. Just when I start feeling better, I begin to feel crap. Not full blown cold yet. I wish it would hurry up and either develop and be done with, or go away entirely together! (latter preferred) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So Nat, is Solar White e/s worth it (as a highlight)?
I only use Shroom, Retrospeck & Vanilla (sometimes White Frost too)._

 
Don't you just hate that?  Let me guess, your hubby feels a lot better now after passing you the cold, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pass me the germs!  It is so cold here, I could do with staying in bed till afternoon!

LOL.. I haven't used Solar White as a highlight yet.  I used it on lid and now I can't remember.  I used to use Vanilla as a highlight everyday, but now hardly use it. Prefer skintone pigment instead as it gives nicer sheen


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Nat do you press your pigments??


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ no, I am too lazy!!
I store them in sample jars and use their lids to pick up/tap off pigments.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah I'll probably be the same although I don't have any full size ones yet so no need to press. Mutiny & Circa Plum are on their way, I can't wait for Mutiny!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 30, 2009)

today I pretty much did a copy of the smokey look I did earlier this week.

The only difference was that I used Redhead MSF on cheeks and Marquise'd on lips, and a bit heavier on eye liner as I'm going out tonight...


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Hey Nat do you press your pigments??_

 
I love my pressed pigments


----------



## sambibabe (May 1, 2009)

I have two that are pressed and hardly touch them, because they are not in the sample jars and I keep forgetting they are there!


----------



## MrsMay (May 1, 2009)

^^ I'm the opposite - if they are in sample jars I forget they are there cos I just grab my palettes!!


----------



## billy_cakes (May 1, 2009)

Im too scared to press pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 had a job interview today in town and now i need to find guinea pigs and im super nervous :S

so today i used my new goodies

Face:
Studio Sculp Foundation (not sure how i feel about this yet :S)
prep + prime powder (ditto)
Studio Fix concelor

eyes:
UDPP
Coppering shadow (so happy tess recomended me this!)
100 strokes shadow
vanilla shadow
tete a tint shadow (i have a feeling this is going to be a staple for me)
Lashblast
fav. cheapie lashes

cheekes
spaced out blush
perfect topping msf <3<3<3<3<3

nude attitude lipstick

pics are fairly average, my make ups already wearing off :S one of the reasons im not sure about the studio sculpt...


----------



## CatsMeow (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ I'm the opposite - if they are in sample jars I forget they are there cos I just grab my palettes!!_

 
I'm the same! I forget about my sample jars. Although didn't today - out came Gilded Green p/g!

Jen, you'll be very proud of me - I completely re-organised (and cleaned!) my e/s palettes and have managed to put most of my pressed pigments in the one palettes and they are _still _in colour order! woohoo! _And _I successfully depotted my blushers!


----------



## rockin26 (May 1, 2009)

Great look Billy! Don't ya just love falsies


----------



## sambibabe (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ I'm the opposite - if they are in sample jars I forget they are there cos I just grab my palettes!!_

 
You wouldn't if you see how I arrange my jars.. It is basically the palette.

Look great Billy!! Hope you go well with the interview!


----------



## rockin26 (May 1, 2009)

^^ I just forget pigments all together, I really have to work on that!


----------



## MrsMay (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I'm the same! I forget about my sample jars. Although didn't today - out came Gilded Green p/g!

Jen, you'll be very proud of me - I completely re-organised (and cleaned!) my e/s palettes and have managed to put most of my pressed pigments in the one palettes and they are still in colour order! woohoo! And I successfully depotted my blushers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well done!!!  I need to go on a depotting spree again I think...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_You wouldn't if you see how I arrange my jars.. It is basically the palette.

Look great Billy!! Hope you go well with the interview!_

 
I actually prefer to work with pigments pressed... much less fallout, mess and hassle!  And it doesnt look like I have as much product when hubby sees me putting my makeup on


----------



## CatsMeow (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_well done!!! I need to go on a depotting spree again I think...



I actually prefer to work with pigments pressed... much less fallout, mess and hassle! And it doesnt look like I have as much product when hubby sees me putting my makeup on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahah - I'd agree with you there. Conveniently tucked away in palettes rather than having jars all over the place makes for an unsuspicious hubby.


----------



## MrsMay (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hahah - I'd agree with you there. Conveniently tucked away in palettes rather than having jars all over the place makes for an unsuspicious hubby.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehehe yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I just need a 2nd traincase for all my full size pigments to store them and I will be a happy camper...


----------



## sambibabe (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I actually prefer to work with pigments pressed... much less fallout, mess and hassle! And it doesnt look like I have as much product when hubby sees me putting my makeup on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, no fallout and no mess for me either and hubby thinks I am getting all the samples for free.  At the end of the day, each has her own way of using/storing makeups.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Nope, no fallout and no mess for me either and hubby thinks I am getting all the samples for free. At the end of the day, each has her own way of using/storing makeups._

 
HAHAHA we're all such deceptive wives!


----------



## MrsMay (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Nope, no fallout and no mess for me either and hubby thinks I am getting all the samples for free. At the end of the day, each has her own way of using/storing makeups._

 





well you did get a few of them for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  well.. for the price of postage lol...


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 1, 2009)

I want free pigments! hehehe. I prefer my pressed ones too but they are amongst eyeshadows and not in their own palette atm. I did a green look today too! 

Face:

Usual
Blonde MSF
Perfect Topping MSF

Eyes:

Lemon Chiffon s/s
Humid e/s
Shimmermoss e/s
Gulfstream e/s
Inglot e/s that is a mixture of Shimmermoss and Gulfstream but it has sparkles in it!
Vellum, Ricepaper and White Frost e/s mixed together as highlight
Mystery e/l
Jade Way e/l
Hypnose mascara

Lips:

Inglot duo 21

Then I tried the new VG and now it's all off!


----------



## rockin26 (May 1, 2009)

Here's a few pics of a Revlon Quad that I grabbed and I'm mega happy with. Really nice pearl finishes and can be used wet or dry. Can you believe I got 2 quads for $5!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 1, 2009)

Face:

Face and Body foundation
Studio Touch Up Stick concealer
BB Shimmer Brick - rose
Perfect Topping MSF

Eyes:

Red Velvet s/s
Cranberry e/s
Coppering e/s
Twinks e/s
Inglot pigment fuschia colour
Blacktrack
Hypnose mascara

Lips:

NARS Catfight l/s
NARS Risky Business l/g


----------



## MrsMay (May 2, 2009)

Today I am wearing absolutely nothing on my face... I find it pairs really well with a mild hangover lol...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 2, 2009)

My Rose Romance shopping face today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


Face*
Oil Control
Matte
SFF NC15
Select Moisturecover Concealer NW15
Set Powder Invisible

*Cheeks*
Sculpt Sculpting Powder
Coygirl b/l
So Ceylon MSF
Lightscapade MSF

*Brows*
Brow Powder
Clear Brow Gel

*Eyes*
ArtDeco e/s base
Mauvism p/t
Blanc Type e/s + Vellum e/s (highlight)
Seedy Pearl e/s (inner lid)
Parfait Amour e/s (middle)
Satellite Dreams e/s (outer third + crease + lower lashline)
Contrast e/s (outer v + outer crease + outer lower lashline)
UD 24/7 e/l Zero upper lashline
Loreal Voluminous Mascara carbon black

*Lips*
Benetint
Lavender Whip l/s
Mega l/g

*Perfume*
Chloé by Chloé

*Nails*
Seasonal Peach n/p with some flowers stamped with white Konad n/p


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 2, 2009)

^^ Last night I went out so I darkened up my eye a bit with Beauty Marked e/s and used Brick l/l, Red She Said l/s and NARS Bloodwork l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Today I think no make up coz I really just need to study lol!


----------



## spectrolite (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Last night I went out so I darkened up my eye a bit with Beauty Marked e/s and used Brick l/l, Red She Said l/s and NARS Bloodwork l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I think no make up coz I really just need to study lol!_

 
Wow that lip combination sounds HOT!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 2, 2009)

^^ Thanks! It was very out there lol.. Lucky I was in a dark place otherwise I would've been hugely embarrassed


----------



## MrsMay (May 3, 2009)

today again I am wearing absolutely nothing on my face... I woke up with a headache and have been battling that ever since I got up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a lighter note, I have decided to go through my stash and make a list of my unused/little used items and will pick something from this list to use each day.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 3, 2009)

I'd do that too but it would take up sooo much time and then I'd feel really guilty lol.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 3, 2009)

Today's look... Smokey silver blue!
Took my mum out for early mother's day lunch (she's going o/s next week - lucky duck!).

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
NW20 Select Concealer
Stark Naked BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (highlight)
White Frost e/s (inner 1/3 lid)
Silver Ring e/s (outer 2/3 lid)
Knight e/s (crease)
Soba e/s (upper crease)
Black Tied e/s (outer V)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (upper lashline wing)
Smolder e/k (lower waterline + lashline)
Girl Groove g/l 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(lower lashline)
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Angel l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_today again I am wearing absolutely nothing on my face... I woke up with a headache and have been battling that ever since I got up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*On a lighter note, I have decided to go through my stash and make a list of my unused/little used items and will pick something from this list to use each day.*_

 
I've been doing something similar. Apart from basics like foundation, shroom e/s, powder & mascara I'm not allowed to double up on anything during the week. It's been 2 weeks so far and I haven't used the same e/s, blush, lipstick or highlighter twice in that time. I've been reminded of products I forgot I had and have been using new combinations of shades. very proud of myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope you're feeling better!

everyone's weekend faces are sounding lovely! I've been stuck at home with a cold today but FOY was

MUFE mat velvet+
rimmel pressed powder

MAC bare study PP- base
MAC shroom- highlight
MAC fresco rose PP- lid
MAC pincurl e/s - lid. I wanted to see if using fresco rose as a base would pick up on the pink in pincurl and it did!
MAC smoke & diamonds e/s- outer lid
MAC mont blanc e/s- outer V
stila black liquid liner
covergirl lashblast

NARS madly blush
MAC blonde MSF
MAC new vegas MSF

MAC rubia lipstick
MAC partial to pink cremesheen glass

hope everyone had a great weekend! it went by way too fast


----------



## Brie (May 3, 2009)

Today i went for a, well Autumn look i guess

Red, black and rusty gold colour (120 pallet)
with NYX apple (red and green and yelloish) glitter over the top , with black liquid liner.
Then i went for two different lip combination's the first i stained my lips red then put on fresh brew and Trophy wife by Chi Chi (i love their names!) then i changed to peach from NYX (really not a "peach " colour)

It actually ended up looking quite pretty surprisingly!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 3, 2009)

Clean nude highlighty look today (if that makes sense)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
Earth to Earth GD

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (highlight)
White Frost e/s (inner 1/3 lid)
Girl Groove g/l (inner tearduct)
Star Brunette d/l

LIPS:
Angel l/s
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 3, 2009)

Nice one Cats! I did something similar and cant remember half the stuff I used as its not labeled.

Face:

Face and Body
Elizabeth Arden Concealer
Stark Naked blush

Eyes:

Beige-ing s/s
All That Glitters e/s
Shroom e/s
Romp e/s
something else I cant remember.. maybe Haux
Smolder e/l
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Love Alert d/g


----------



## MrsMay (May 3, 2009)

Today I used my Bronze eye/cheek Trip palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Magic Dust e/s - highlight
Elite e/s - lid
Smut e/s - crease
Bourbon UD liner
CG Volume Exact mascara - brown

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Eversun BPB

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Utterly Posh d/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 4, 2009)

what are these trip palettes?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 4, 2009)

Silverthorn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
Oil Control
Matte
SFF NC15
Select Moisturecover Concealer NW15
Set Powder Invisible

*Cheeks*
Sculpt Sculpting Powder
Bobbi Brown Pink Raspberry blush
Summer Rose BP
Lightscapade MSF

*Brows*
Brow Powder
Clear Brow Gel

*Eyes*
ArtDeco e/s base
Silver NIVEA paintish cream e/s
Blanc Type e/s + Solar White e/s (highlight)
Solar White e/s (inner lid)
Silverthorn e/s (middle to outher third & crease)
Bobbi Brown Fog e/s (outer v + other crease + lower lashline)
UD 24/7 e/l Zero upper lashline
Chanel Inimitable Mascara black

*Lips*
Benetint
Pastel Emotion l/g


----------



## spectrolite (May 4, 2009)

Today's Look:

*Face:*
Refined Zone
Mehron Velvet Touch Primer
Studio Fix Powder
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Pharoah p/p
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Beauty Burst - Crease
Pagan - Inner 1/3 of lids
Eye Popping - Rest of lids
Carbon -  Outer V
Solar White - Brow highlight
Kajal - Upper and lower lash line
Blacktrack
Lash Blast Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Refined MSF - Highlight
Format + Hot Planet - Blush

*Lips:*
4N + Boybait


----------



## MrsMay (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_what are these trip palettes?_

 
here's the collection info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC Trip Collection!!!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 4, 2009)

And I've refreshed my look (for netball - lol);

EYES:
White Frost e/s (inner 1/3 lid)
Melon p/g (outer 2/3 lid)
Brule e/s (over Melon)
Refreshed Star Brunette d/l & Girl Groove g/l

FACE:
Inglot White highlight
Redhead MSF (lighter degrade strip)

PS. Brule over Melon is SO nice! Mutes the p/g a bit but still really nice!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 4, 2009)

Won netball 38-17 so pays to look yer best apparently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not wearing much today. Angel l/s + Pleasure Principle d/g = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm turning into a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## MrsMay (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Won netball 38-17 so pays to look yer best apparently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Not wearing much today. Angel l/s + Pleasure Principle d/g = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm turning into a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!_

 





 Isnt Pleasure Principle gorgeous?!?

So... my plan of attack is to use everything that is on my vanity at least once before I can go into my traincase to get more.  So basically I have a shitloads of MB's, 1 palette blushes, 1 palette pressed pigments (that I pressed on Sunday), 4x quads, all three trip palettes and the UD Deluxe palette.  I figure this should keep me busy for a while lol.

The new products for today are in italics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - highlight
Corn shadestick - lid
UD Deluxe e/s Honey - lid
_Black Ore Solarbits (pressed) - outer 1/3rd and crease_
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
_MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara_

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner (lightly applied)
_Goldyrocks d/g_

Pics to be added shortly


----------



## rockin26 (May 4, 2009)

Yay for netball CM!

I went for a greeny brown look today but I think I lost the plot in there somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It came out okaaaaaaay but dunno if I'd do it this way again.

Face
SFP
Bronzer
Clinique All About eveys concealer mixed with Ben Nye Camo Wheel (green)

Eyes
UDPP
Cakeshop s/s - lid
Aquavert e/s - lid over cakeshop (really brings out the green)
Henna e/s - crease
Club e/s - outer v and slightly into crease
Gorgeous Champagne e/s - tear duct
Mabeline Define a Lash Mascaca black
Alamay Liquid Eyeliner black

Cheeks
Spring Sheen blush
Blonde msf lighter side - highlight

Lips
Lollipop Lovin

Any suggestions on what else I could have done to make this better?


----------



## MrsMay (May 4, 2009)

here are the pics as promised:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/s...oney-d-138355/


----------



## MrsMay (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Any suggestions on what else I could have done to make this better?_

 
by better do you mean more vibrant?


----------



## rockin26 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, any other colours that would have come out better. I dunno I just didn't know if this worked or not?? I'm on the bloody fence line!

Love your look today Jen, I'm really loving those UD Deluxe e/s, where did you get them again and how much?


----------



## CatsMeow (May 4, 2009)

Awesome looks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey Rockin, Lollipop Loving l/s looks great on you! I can't seem to get it to show up on me.


----------



## MrsMay (May 4, 2009)

^^ hmmm maybe something like lucky jade s/s, chartru paint or greenstroke p/p would bring out the green a bit more from Aquavert?


----------



## MrsMay (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Love your look today Jen, I'm really loving those UD Deluxe e/s, where did you get them again and how much?_

 
thanks hun!

I got the deluxe e/s palette as a CP from the US, it was USD$38.00, but UD had a 30% off sale ;-)


----------



## rockin26 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Awesome looks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Rockin, Lollipop Loving l/s looks great on you! I can't seem to get it to show up on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love Lollipop Lovin! Did you try filling the lip with Subculture l/l then go over it? I find it makes the colour deeper and stands out more.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ hmmm maybe something like lucky jade s/s, chartru paint or greenstroke p/p would bring out the green a bit more from Aquavert?_

 
I don't have many paints/pots yet it's yet another thing I need to build on, but thanks for the ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_thanks hun!

I got the deluxe e/s palette as a CP from the US, it was USD$38.00, but UD had a 30% off sale ;-)_

 
Do you know anywhere off the net I could get some? These look so good, I loved that pink you swatched the other day as well.


----------



## spectrolite (May 5, 2009)

Todays look:

Face:
The usual stuff >_<

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Delft p/p
Cakeshop s/s - Lower lash line
Solar White - Brow highlight + inner corners
Mutiny - Lids
Bell Bottom Blue - Crease
Blue Flame - Outer v/Crease
Teal Pigment - Lower lash line
Kajal
Blacktrack
Lash Blast

*Cheeks:*
Refined MSF - Highlight
Format + Tippy
Perfect Topping MSF
*
Lips:*
4N lippied
Sugarrimed dazzleglass

^I'm off to Tasmania for 6 days from tomorrow and I'm having a hell of a time deciding which make up to bring with me... too many bloody choices!!!! >_<


----------



## MrsMay (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Do you know anywhere off the net I could get some? These look so good, I loved that pink you swatched the other day as well._

 
I havent really seen them around at alll... your best bet is probably via CP from the US.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I'm off to Tasmania for 6 days from tomorrow and I'm having a hell of a time deciding which make up to bring with me... too many bloody choices!!!! >_< _

 
Have fun!!! dont make my mistake... you dont need much makeup when you're interstate!  I always take waaaaaaaay too much lol


----------



## spectrolite (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Have fun!!! dont make my mistake... you dont need much makeup when you're interstate!  I always take waaaaaaaay too much lol_

 
^Thanks Jenny, sound advice >_< I think you are right. I'm only taking:

Smoking Eyes Quad
Gentle Fume Quad
Interview MES
Pompous Blue e/s
Brunette MSF
Stud Brow Pencil
Concealer
Shadow Insurance
Refined Zone
Primer
MAC Makeup Wipes
Groundwork + Delft paint pots
Sharkskin Shadestick
Feline + Orpheus Kohl Powers
MSF Duo
Fix +
Mineralize Powder Foundation
Mascara
Several lipglosses
4N and Forbidden Burgundy lipsticks
Format + Tippy + Nars Mounia Blush
annnnndd..... Brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL that really seems like too much when I list it out but it does not look like much in my bag. Farewell until next week girls! >_<


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 5, 2009)

Todays meeting face featuring the Mauve face palette by Bobbi Brown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Face*
Oil Control
Matte
SFF NC15
Select Moisturecover Concealer NW15
Set Powder Invisible

*Cheeks*
Sculpt Sculpting Powder
Bobbi Brown Mauve blush
So Ceylon MSF
Bobbi Browh Shimmerbrick beige

*Brows*
Brow Powder
Clear Brow Gel

*Eyes*
ArtDeco e/s base
Blanc Type e/s + Solar White e/s (highlight)
Solar White e/s (inner lid)
Bobbi Brown Vintage e/s (middle + crease)
Bobbi Brown Chocolate Mauve e/s (outer third + lower lashline)
UD 24/7 e/l Zero upper lashline
some beige e/l on lower waterline
Chanel Inimitable Mascara black

*Lips*
Benetint
VG VI SE l/s

*Perfume*
Chloé by Chloé


----------



## CatsMeow (May 5, 2009)

Matte eyes and glossy glittery lip today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Actually put on makeup today!! (lately I've been a slacko)
Happy with the end result, will post pics later (camera died trying to upload).

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select Concealer
NC20 Studio Sculpt + NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation (I know I'm mixing gel based with water based, but since discovering that I _should _have got NC15 in the SSculpt (because they are slightly darker shades), I figure I don't want to waste it so I mix!! SO frustrating!!)
Redhead MSF (highlight)
Stark Naked BPB (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Brule e/s (lid)
Soba e/s (upper crease)
Espresso e/s (crease + lower lashline)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline tight)
Smolder e/k (lower waterline smudged with Espresso e/s)
White Inglot Pencil (inner tearduct)
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s
Bare Necessity d/g


----------



## MrsMay (May 5, 2009)

today I used my warm trip palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Whistle e/s - highlight
Red Velvet s/s - lid
Da Bling e/s - lid
Cassette e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Pink Swoon 
Lightscapade

Lips:
Pink Treat cremestick liner
Extra Amps d/g


----------



## sambibabe (May 5, 2009)

Glittery eyes today.

Face
P+P Refined zone & Line Filler
Tinted Moisturiser & Strobe Liquid
Inglot powder
NARS Amour Blush
Blush of Youth BP
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Groundwork p/p
Et Tu Bouquet e/s (inner 1/2)
Era e/s (outer 1/2)
Romp e/s (crease)
Sugarshot e/s (highlight)
MUFE diamond powder in Smokey Brown (mid lid)
UD 24/7 liner in Stash
Dazzlelash

Lips
UD 24/7 lip liner in Ozone
Lollipop Loving l/s
Pink Grapefruit l/g


----------



## rockin26 (May 6, 2009)

Ohh Nat that sounds so lovey, can you post a pic?


----------



## CatsMeow (May 6, 2009)

Oooh diamond powder mid lid is HOT!


----------



## sambibabe (May 6, 2009)

No problem Robyn!  I couldn't get diamond powder to show up in the pic, not even with SLR!  Anyway, it is brown with pink, blue and gold pearls and really, I should stop buying YSL lippies and get more of these.


----------



## MrsMay (May 6, 2009)

^^ That is gorgeous Nat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockin26 (May 6, 2009)

I love that look Nat! And I'm *SOLD* on Et Tu, Boquet! 

Can someone think of an excuse for me to go to Adelaide so I can check out MUFE but not just to check out MUFE? I don't think I could validate that to my friends and family


----------



## MrsMay (May 6, 2009)

^^ Excuse:  you're visiting friends interstate.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(me, CatsMeow, billy_cakes, jrm etc....)


----------



## sambibabe (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I love that look Nat! And I'm *SOLD* on Et Tu, Boquet! 

Can someone think of an excuse for me to go to Adelaide so I can check out MUFE but not just to check out MUFE? I don't think I could validate that to my friends and family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Jen & Robyn.  Err.. can you see Et Tu Bouquet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I had too much fun with Diamond Powder this morning and managed to cover up whatever shadows underneath lol. 

I know what you are saying though.. I asked hubby if he wants to visit his friends in Singapore, so I can check out MUFE studio and score some cheap MAC stuff.


----------



## rockin26 (May 6, 2009)

I think I can see it near the inner corner and above the crease? But honestly I didn't need much of an excuse to buy that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have a friend going to Thailand tonight, is there a MAC at the Bangkok airport?

I should come and see you all in Adelaide Jen, girls night out SA style!


----------



## sambibabe (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I think I can see it near the inner corner and above the crease? But honestly I didn't need much of an excuse to buy that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 It is Sugarshot above the crease.  I like Et Tu Bouquet on my hand than the lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_I have a friend going to Thailand tonight, is there a MAC at the Bangkok airport?_

 
 Hell yeah!!  Actually not sure about the airport, but they have MAC there!  Anyway, ask her to grab MAC trip palettes, YSL, Dior, Chanel, everything!!

Edited to say - there is MAC at the Bangkok airport! You lucky duck.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 6, 2009)

Is it heaps cheaper in Singapore tho? Does anyone have a Sing price list?


----------



## sambibabe (May 6, 2009)

Anywhere else would be cheaper than Australia CatsMeow!!  
I think so..  You can find the pricing in the Asian chat section.  There is also MAC in the airport too.


----------



## rockin26 (May 6, 2009)

I think it might be too late to put in an order, he's a work mate and has left for the day and won't answer his dam mobile!! Grrrr! I might get through to him on facebook, oh I hope I can put in an order!


----------



## rockin26 (May 6, 2009)

My lips made me late for work today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm trying a first time look today and I underestimated how long I would spend on red lips, sheesh! I was going for an old hollywood look and I'm pretty happy with it.

*Face*
SFP
Bronzer
Clinique All About Eyes concealor
Springsheen - blush

*Eyes*
UPDD
Untitled paint
Brule e/s - lid to brow
All That Glitters e/s - lid
Seedling e/s - crease
Inglot Black Gel liner (started doing flicks, tricky!)
Dior Show Mascara

*Lips*
Gorgeous Sangria l/l
MAC Red l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (May 6, 2009)

Sounds lovely Rockin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Today I'm wearing purple/berry tones, which is a first for me really! Also, this week i've ditched my usual white penciled waterline and replaced with Smolder e/k - loving this!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish + NC20 Studio Sculpt (lol - still trying to use up my inappropriate Sculpt shade!)
Stark Naked BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Brule e/s (lid)
Soba e/s (outer V)
Pinked Mauve p/g (crease + lower lashline)
Blacktrack f/l (tight upper lashline)
Smolder e/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (lower waterline smudged)
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
All's Fair l/s
Date Night d/g


----------



## sambibabe (May 6, 2009)

^^ Perhaps grab some Strobe sample and try to mix it with your foundation?  My tinted moisturizer is a bit thick, so I mix it with Strobe liquid, which kinda illuminate my complexion as well. 

Played with the new toys - purple look today!!

Face
Same as yesterday
Canteloupe Blush
Moon River MB

Eyes
TFSI
Red Velvet s/s
Vellum e/s (inner 1/2)
MUFE #9 - lavender (outer 1/2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MUFE #92 - intense purple (crease) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Swish e/s (mid lid)
Of Summer e/s (mid lid & highlight) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Castledew felt tip liner (tightline)
MUFE aqua liner in purple 
Dazzle Lash

Lips
UD 24/7 lip liner in Ozone - clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lavender Whip l/s
Fast Friends l/g


----------



## rockin26 (May 6, 2009)

Noice look Nat, I love purples. Is Strobe cream worth getting? I heard it has a funny smell I don't know if I could get the same effect with using a MSF to get that lovely glowy look.


----------



## sambibabe (May 6, 2009)

Hey Robyn.. Forgot to ask before.. Do you have a pic of your look today?  I love Hollywood Glamour look and in fact I love the movie, Pearl Harbour - Kate Beckinsale looks gorgeous with the classic look. 

I am not sure about Strobe Cream!  I am an oily girl, so I use Strobe Liquid instead and it has no smell?  No, you don't get the same sheen as you get from MSF, but I love mixing it with pasty or darker foundations.


----------



## MrsMay (May 6, 2009)

Nat what do you think of #9?  I was umming & ahhing trying to decide whether to get that from the clearance bin yesterday...

Today I went for neutrals!! (shock, horror)

Eyes:
UDPP Sin
Vanilla pigment - highlight
UD Deluxe e/s - Underground - lid
Mineral e/s - crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Blushbaby blush

Lips:
Chanel Lipliner #32
Lovechild l/g


----------



## Brie (May 7, 2009)

Wearing Tribalist now, w/ basic red p/m mixed into clear gloss. Looks good with the red gloss.

Before i was just wearing a little Stilla Liquid Foundation mixed in with Max Factor Natural shimmer Foundation. 
Revlon eyebrow pencil, 
Boujois Maxi Frange Blue Mascara
Revlon Denim Liner
Smashbox Sunset

Also tried Costa Chic /s with Mimmy l/g and i have to say it was like they were made for each other!


----------



## Brie (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Is it heaps cheaper in Singapore tho? Does anyone have a Sing price list?_

 

My sister got me heaps of the HK collection from the singapore airport, i cant remember the prices but it was much cheaper than here.


----------



## sambibabe (May 7, 2009)

Jenny, I would say go and grab it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The colour isn't probably anything spectacular, but it is so soft and pigmented.  The finish and texture of MUFE matte is better than of MAC.


----------



## rockin26 (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey Robyn.. Forgot to ask before.. Do you have a pic of your look today? I love Hollywood Glamour look and in fact I love the movie, Pearl Harbour - Kate Beckinsale looks gorgeous with the classic look. 

I am not sure about Strobe Cream! I am an oily girl, so I use Strobe Liquid instead and it has no smell? No, you don't get the same sheen as you get from MSF, but I love mixing it with pasty or darker foundations._

 
Pic for you, of course! My camera makes the lippy look way brighter than it does in person. I'm not really rating this today though, the colour goes on very sheer when I use a lip brush. I think I'll get some of the Gorgeous which are amazing and maybe a deeper red rather than one so bright. That Revlon matte collection looks ok too.

Lovin the purple Nat, it's really vibrant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & thanks for the strobe cream info, I think I'll grab a sample and see how I go.


----------



## rockin26 (May 7, 2009)

It would help if I actually put the pics up!


----------



## sambibabe (May 7, 2009)

^^ Whoa, that looks real va va boom!


----------



## rockin26 (May 7, 2009)

hehehe. My boss just said to me 'nope I don't like the lipstick, it's too bright and makes you look like you're air brushed, it's too perfect'. I said I choose to take that as a compliment! Who would have thought wearing red lippy would get such a reaction from guys, he's about the 5th person to talk about it.

Hmmm, I might try Girl About Town tomorrow


----------



## sambibabe (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





hehehe. My boss just said to me 'nope I don't like the lipstick, it's too bright and makes you look like you're air brushed, it's too perfect'._

 





 hell yeah, I would definitely take that as a compliment!!  I love making statement with a lippy shade, it brings out my exhibitionist personality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wish my lippy worked for me today. Lavender whip is pretty shade, but I don't think it works well with NC/yellow tone skin? I look like I have jaundice and.... yellow teeth.


----------



## rockin26 (May 7, 2009)

I'm the same with purple/lavendar lippies and I have cool understones. It's really brings out the blues under my skin and then it's hello corpse lady, get back to the morgue! 

Who can pull off lavender lippy??


----------



## CatsMeow (May 7, 2009)

I couldn't... I'd look dead!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





hehehe. My boss just said to me 'nope I don't like the lipstick, it's too bright and makes you look like you're air brushed, it's too perfect'._

 
Men can't help themselves! You look smokin', rockin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Translation was probably - 'don't look so hot around me in the workplace, I feel uncomfortable from your overall sexiness, you femme fatale, you'. heheh.


----------



## rockin26 (May 7, 2009)

I work with mechanics and there's only about 8 other women in a company of about 70 and I'm the only one under 30. So anytime I do something a bit different or bright they get a little freaked out!


----------



## tana2210 (May 7, 2009)

look from last night (went to the phantom of the opera)
went fro a smokey green look...
white chromline lid
cakeshop s/s outer third & lower lashline
painterly p/p under brow to lid
aquavert e/s inner crner +tearduct
jewel blue e/s middle lid
bottle green (hmm i think thats the right name but cant be bothered looking) outer third & V
deep blue green p/g crease & V
shroom-highlight

and today (because i was hungover)
white chromaline inner & middle lid
butternutty s/s rest of eye
cream royal e/s inner corner
pink freeze e/s middle and outer lid
paradisico V  & crease


----------



## MrsMay (May 7, 2009)

^^ that smokey look sounds fantastic!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 7, 2009)

Looks hot, Robyn! Whenever I wear red lips people look at me funny too haha.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 7, 2009)

Today's look I was kind of stressed about... going into Media Makeup at lunchtime to officially enrol (and pay the deposit!). Eeek! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
Redhead MSF
Inglot Highlighting Powder
Inglot Bronzer

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Brule e/s (lid)
Cork e/s (crease)
Black Tied e/s (outer V)
Blacktrack f/l (tight upper lashline)
Smolder e/k (lower waterline)
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s
Bare Necessity d/g


----------



## rockin26 (May 7, 2009)

Yay CM!! I was like that too when I had my first day at my course, I was so nervous people would judge my makeup! But when i got there most of them had barely anything on and were all so cool.

Today I was playing with Mutiny which is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Face*
Same as usual
Blonde MSF - Dark side blush, light side highlight

*Eyes*
UDPP
White Pencil - Inner 3rd lid
Mabeline White matte e/s - over white pencil
Wisteria e/s - Mid and outer lid
Mutiny p/g - Over Wisteria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Silver Ring e/s - Outer V (smoked with 217)
Pincurl - Brow
Inglot black gel liner (with crap-ola flicks, grrrrr. need to take lessons from CM)
Mabeline define a lash mascara

*Lips*
High Tea


----------



## sambibabe (May 7, 2009)

Pastel eyes and bright lippy look today.

Face
Usual stuff
Love Rock MB

Eyes
TFSI
Fresco Rose p/p
Et Tu Bouquet e/s (inner corner)
Of Summer e/s (mid lid)
Beautiful Iris e/s (crease)
Lotusland e/s (v)
Sugarshot e/s (highlight)
UD 24/7 pearlliner in Lust 
Dazzlelash

Lips
YSL Rouge Volupte #14 l/s - orange pink
Utterly Posh d/g


----------



## MrsMay (May 8, 2009)

today I used another trip palette....

Eyes:
UDPP
Prismique e/s - highlight
Springtime Skipper e/s - lid
Knight Divine e/s - crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Primer
Dainty MB

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Pink Grapefruit l/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 8, 2009)

I tried Rouge Volupte #9 yesterday, and I hate to rain on everyone's parade but it felt nice.. and after a little while it really wasn't that great! Oh well.. I really wanted to like it but none of the other colours suited me


----------



## MrsMay (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I tried Rouge Volupte #9 yesterday, and I hate to rain on everyone's parade but it felt nice.. and after a little while it really wasn't that great! Oh well.. I really wanted to like it but none of the other colours suited me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for killing my mini-lemming for these lipsticks!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 8, 2009)

never mind


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 8, 2009)

What did you say before you edited it Nat? haha. It felt really nice and creamy when the girl just put it on.. but the shade looked similar to a creamsheen I already had, and after it dried it felt like a regular semi-matt lipstick.. so besides the gorgeous packaging it was no sale for me!

Keep in mind I'm incredibly picky with lipsticks and I tend to like Lustre in MAC..


----------



## rockin26 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Keep in mind I'm incredibly picky with lipsticks and I tend to like Lustre in MAC.._

 
I like lustre's too, High Tea is my absolute favorite lippy!


----------



## MrsMay (May 9, 2009)

ok well today I slept in, depotted some e/s and pressed some more pigments so I didnt bother with ANY makeup... completely bare face.

I'm sure I will be wearing at least something tomorrow for Mother's Day lunch though...


----------



## rockin26 (May 10, 2009)

Being that it's a Sunday I've tried to not wear makup but in the end chucked on some Dior Show & Lollipop Lovin. If I put on anymore I'll go with the pinks since it's mummies day!


----------



## MrsMay (May 10, 2009)

well I did wear a little bit more makeup today...

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - lash to brow
Mothbrown e/s - crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Pink Treat cremestick liner
Magnetique l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (May 10, 2009)

Went green for Saturday's look... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



FOTD forum link below... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
Margin BPB
Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p (lid)
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Acquadisiac e/s (lid + lower lashline)
Parrot e/s (outer 1/3 lid)
Spiritualise p/g (crease)
White Frost e/s (inner tearduct)
Black Tied e/s (outer V)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline)
Smolder e/k (lower lashline smudged)
Lancome Brow Pencil
Dior Show
MAC lashes

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s
Bare Necessity d/g

FOTD:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/i...-green-138816/


----------



## rockin26 (May 10, 2009)

Loved the green look CM!

I went for the purples today cos I wanted to try out Circa Plum.

Face
Same old
Blonde MSF - Dark side blush, light side highlight (I might need another one of these)

Eyes
UDPP
Lovely Lilly p/g - All over lid and slightly above crease
Shale e/s - Outer v & lower lash line
Circa Plum - Over shale
Shroom e/s - highlight
Mabeline black liquid liner
Dior Show

Lips
Lollipop Lovin l/s (def need to get another one of these!)

Hope everyone had a great mothers day!


----------



## MrsMay (May 10, 2009)

Today I was brave and used a pigment I hadnt tried before - Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Red Velvet shadestick - lid
Rose pigment - lid & inner crease
Black Ore solarbits - outer 1/3rd & crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Primer
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Pink Treat cremestick liner
Steppin Out d/g


----------



## rockin26 (May 10, 2009)

What did you think of Rose? I bet you've got a few things in your collection that you've bought and never used


----------



## MrsMay (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_What did you think of Rose? I bet you've got a few things in your collection that you've bought and never used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol yeah, I've got a few... I'm trying to use everything in the palette on my vanity before I can put it away and get another one out ;-)

I dont mind rose.. you get a little bit of fallout, but it's better when it's pressed.  It looks like a reddish pink kinda colour with gold through it.  It's not my favourite, but it's not horrible either.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ I dont mind rose.. you get a little bit of fallout, but it's better when it's pressed. It looks like a reddish pink kinda colour with gold through it. It's not my favourite, but it's not horrible either._

 
Is it like Revved Up p/g?

I'm not wearing any makeup today... having a break and lookin' fugly. heheh.
It's Monday. Poo.


----------



## MrsMay (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Is it like Revved Up p/g?

I'm not wearing any makeup today... having a break and lookin' fugly. heheh.
It's Monday. Poo._

 
No, it's a pinker colour than Revved Up and more coarse textured like steel blue.  It also has that gold duochrome that steel blue has as well.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_No, it's a pinker colour than Revved Up and more coarse textured like steel blue. It also has that gold duochrome that steel blue has as well._

 
Ah... now I get you. I love Steel Blue tho. So the pink/red version doesn't quite stack up then?


----------



## MrsMay (May 10, 2009)

^^ I just went into the ladies and looked at it (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I am happier with it in that light... it does give off that beautiful gold duochrome, it may just be that I'm not used to wearing that kind of pink and it's taking me a while to get used to it!


----------



## jrm (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ I just went into the ladies and looked at it (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I am happier with it in that light... it does give off that beautiful gold duochrome, it may just be that I'm not used to wearing that kind of pink and it's taking me a while to get used to it!_

 
MrsMay wearing pinks?  .. What is the world coming to ...


----------



## CatsMeow (May 11, 2009)

Hey Jen - take a pic!!! I wanna see!!!


----------



## MrsMay (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_MrsMay wearing pinks? .. What is the world coming to ..._

 
pffffffffffffffft.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey Jen - take a pic!!! I wanna see!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
here's some dodgy ones I just took in the ladies... it's more reddish pink in real life and the camera didnt pick up the gold through it


----------



## CatsMeow (May 11, 2009)

That looks pretty Jen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wouldn't Red Velvet s/s underneath make the pigment make it appear even more red tho?


----------



## MrsMay (May 11, 2009)

^^ thanks hun.

Actually - Red Velvet s/s is more of a deeper pink on me than red, which is why it's pinker.


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 11, 2009)

wow the last few pages are full og some inspirational pics! 

rose pigment never looked that good on me so I ditched it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and red lips! I am not brave enough!

brie how do you like your new lipsticks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my FOTD was nekkid, home sick from work (well, more run down than sick really) so I tried to start a blog. I found it so challengeing since I'm so hopeless with technology! will have to see how I go with it.


----------



## MrsMay (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_wow the last few pages are full og some inspirational pics! 

rose pigment never looked that good on me *so I ditched it*








and red lips! I am not brave enough!

brie how do you like your new lipsticks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my FOTD was nekkid, home sick from work (well, more run down than sick really) so I tried to start a blog. I found it so challengeing since I'm so hopeless with technology! will have to see how I go with it._

 
_you did what.......?!?_





I actually pressed mine and the coarser pigments seem to have a better texture when they are pressed so maybe that's the trick?

you're home sick from work... that explains all the colour craft pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (thank you by the way!!) Hope you're feeling better soon hun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure that there's some IT-savvy people around here somewhere that can help you with your blog! Unfortunately I'm not one of them... I suck at IT stuff...


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_you did what.......?!?





I actually pressed mine and the coarser pigments seem to have a better texture when they are pressed so maybe that's the trick?

you're home sick from work... that explains all the colour craft pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (thank you by the way!!) Hope you're feeling better soon hun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure that there's some IT-savvy people around here somewhere that can help you with your blog! Unfortunately I'm not one of them... I suck at IT stuff..._

 
yeah I think I gave it to my sister? she gets all my rejects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had hoped the colour craft stuff would come today and was thrilled (seriously!) when it did. so excited!

the blogging thing is ok I think, it just seems to take me forever to do it cos I'm a loser


----------



## MrsMay (May 11, 2009)

^^ ah ok... as long as it was re-homed and not abandoned in a trashcan I am happy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure about the colour craft stuff yet... although I just had a thought - do you reckon Warm Blend MSF could be used as an eyeshadow for people with fair skin?  It kinda looks like Tempting e/s on your skin...  If it can then I think I will pick up one to use as an e/s


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ ah ok... as long as it was re-homed and not abandoned in a trashcan I am happy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure about the colour craft stuff yet... although I just had a thought - do you reckon Warm Blend MSF could be used as an eyeshadow for people with fair skin?  It kinda looks like Tempting e/s on your skin...  If it can then I think I will pick up one to use as an e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I might try and wear it as an e/s tomorrow and test it out. I'll let you know how it goes! that's the only way I use metal rock really, too dark for my paley face.

oh and thankyou for commenting on the blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I appreciate it!


----------



## MrsMay (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_I might try and wear it as an e/s tomorrow and test it out. I'll let you know how it goes! that's the only way I use metal rock really, too dark for my paley face._

 





 thank you!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_oh and thankyou for commenting on the blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I appreciate it!_

 
You're very welcome m'dear!!  I'm just glad you've started a blog as I'm always interested in your take on the new collections!!


----------



## Brie (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_
brie how do you like your new lipsticks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my FOTD was nekkid, home sick from work (well, more run down than sick really) so I tried to start a blog. I found it so challengeing since I'm so hopeless with technology! will have to see how I go with it._

 
Love them!!!! especially Costa Chic for everyday wear!


Hey i just subbed to your blog, i started one last week or so  too and i know what you mean bout the technology stuff, lol!!
Its actually pretty easy i just don't like how it adds your pics to the top (do you know what i mean) and the typing section is so small you have to keep scrolling.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 11, 2009)

Kicked arse at netball last night 40-13. Woohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pinky brown look today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
Inglot Bronzer
Sweetness BPB
Stark Naked BPB
Margin BPB
_





 - lol. i actually got the perfect blush colour combining all three of these. I *need* Pink Swoon BPB I think!_

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Brule e/s (lid)
All That Glitters e/s (upper crease + outer 1/3 lid)
Espresso e/s (crease)
Black Tied e/s (outer V)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline tight)
Smolder e/k (lower waterline)
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s
Baby Sparks d/g

FOTD:


----------



## rockin26 (May 11, 2009)

Your cheeks are spot on, the colour is just right!


----------



## spectrolite (May 12, 2009)

Today I did a Cool Heat look! I really loved that collection.

*Face:*
Refined Zone
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mineralize Powder Foundation
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Rollickin p/p
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Solar White - Brow highlight + Inner corners
Gulf Stream - Lids
Blue Flame - Outer V
Pompous Blue - Crease + Lower lash line
Blacktrack
Plush Lash
*
Cheeks:*
Refined MSF - Highlight
Gleeful Mineralized Blush

*Lips:*
Kit Clear Lipgloss + Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass


----------



## MrsMay (May 12, 2009)

I had a play today with some e/s I hadnt used before and surprised myself - I love this look!

here's what I used (all MAC unless noted)

Eyes:
UDPP
Sugarshot e/s - highlight
Cakeshop shadestick - lid
Olive Groove e/s - lid
Flourishing e/s - crease
Shadowy Lady e/s - outer crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Primer
Springsheen blush
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32
Lightly Ripe l/s

and the link to the FOTD for lots of pics:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/s...olives-138992/


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 12, 2009)

I used Perfect Topping MSF for the first time today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Face*
Oil Control
Full Coverage Foundation NC15
MSF Natural Light
So Ceylon MSF


*Cheeks*
Perfect Topping MSF
Tippy BPB
So Ceylon MSF


*Eyes*
UDPP
Blanc Type e/s
Solar White e/s
Aquavert e/s
Gulf Stream e/s (totally forgot that I have this e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Stormwatch e/s
UD 24/7 e/l Zero
Loreal Voluminous Mascara Carbon Black


*Lips*
Benetint
Lollipop Loving l/s


----------



## MrsMay (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Your cheeks are spot on, the colour is just right!_

 
I completely agree... Ali is looks like you've just been outside on a cold day - natural flush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hang on... *peers closer* is that _actually_ a natural flush?  What were you doing this morning missy?


----------



## CatsMeow (May 12, 2009)

Nothing.


----------



## rockin26 (May 13, 2009)

Such a boring look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Playing more with my coastal scents nuetral pallet and none of the colour have names or numbers on them so lets just say I did a pale gold and brown look today. I did make myself use some other stuff I hadn't used for ages (inspired by MrsMay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). So I pulled out Half n Half l/s & Naked Frost l/g. Not bad but I think it's fair to say Half n Half was a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 meh buy that I only got because the MUA talked me into it.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 13, 2009)

What shade is Half n Half l/s, Rockin'? Haven't heard of that one before.
Did you get your coastal scents palette from the states or in oz?

Hey, does anyone have any of the new Revlon matte eyeshadows? They're in single pots and $26.95 each. Was wondering what their texture would be like.


----------



## rockin26 (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_What shade is Half n Half l/s, Rockin'? Haven't heard of that one before.
Did you get your coastal scents palette from the states or in oz?

Hey, does anyone have any of the new Revlon matte eyeshadows? They're in single pots and $26.95 each. Was wondering what their texture would be like._

 
Half & Half is a kinda terracotta colour, it reminds me of when brown lippy was massive in the 90's. It's ok but one I think I'll steralise and pop into my kit. I've attached a couple of pics for ya, it looks better with Naked Frost l/g over it IMO.

I wanted to try the Revlon Matte lippies, they have some nice colours and MUG talked a little about the collection here http://www.makeupgeek.com/tutorials/...up-haulreview/

$26.95 is a bit rich for Revlon? That's only $5 off MAC.

Edit - Yes I bought the coastal scents pallet off their website. It cost about $55 AUD with shipping.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ $26.95 is a bit rich for Revlon? That's only $5 off MAC._

 
That's what I thought!


----------



## rockin26 (May 13, 2009)

You can pick up an Inglot matte e/s for $20 too, and I think there's more product in those pots.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 13, 2009)

The Revlon matte e/s _do _have a lot of product (twice as much as a MAC e/s pan); but it's only the one colour. I wish they'd done a palette of the matte colours.


----------



## MrsMay (May 13, 2009)

well today I went purple... it didnt work out how I wanted it to but it's ok I guess

Eyes:
UDPP
White pigment - highlight
Urban Decay cream e/s - delinquent - lid
Parfait Amour e/s - lid
Milk pigment - lid (over parfait amount to lighten it up & add shimmer)
Fertile e/s - crease
Graphology e/s - outer crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in purple
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Select foundation NW20 
Coygirl blush
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Lush n Lilac cremestick liner
Soft Pause l/s
Funtabulous d/g


----------



## spectrolite (May 13, 2009)

A teal/blue/aqua look for me today >_<

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Otherwordly p/p
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Nanogold - Brow highlight
Haunting e/s - Lids
Atlantic Blue e/s - Outer V
Warm Chill - Inner corners
Freshwater - Lower lash line
Kajal
Lash Blast Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - Highlight
Gleeful + Stark Naked BPB

*Lips:*
Love Knot Lustreglass

*NOTD:*
China Glasze - For Audrey 

*Scent:*
Flowerbomb!


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Love them!!!! especially Costa Chic for everyday wear!


Hey i just subbed to your blog, i started one last week or so  too and i know what you mean bout the technology stuff, lol!!
Its actually pretty easy i just don't like how it adds your pics to the top (do you know what i mean) and the typing section is so small you have to keep scrolling._

 
I'm following yours too! you're far too crafty for me, your vids are cool! oh and I was doing that with the pics and scrolling down too but if you link from photobucket there's a blogger code you can use to put the pics right in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my face today 

dior forever foundation- finished this now woo!
stila illuminating concealer
rimmel pressed powder

MAC bare study paint pot- base
MAC shroom e/s- lid & highlight
MAC buckwheat e/s- outer lid
stila black liquid liner
covergirl lashblast. some of my lashes have fallen out lately, I wish they would grow back faster! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC sunny by nature MSF
MAC cheeky bronze MSF

MAC love, henri lipstick
MAC queen bee lipglass

there's pics somewhere in the fotd section.


----------



## Brie (May 13, 2009)

lol, i started making the vids because that first picture tute i did on my blog, OMG i wanted to pull my hair out from those pictures...... Windows movie maker is so easy to use!
and now that you mention the photobucket thingy... yeah i can see it grr, I suck, i really really do! thank you


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 13, 2009)

Hi everyone! Finally found sometime to put make up on today hehe.

Face:

Moisture blend in NC20 and NC25.. not sure which side looks better lol!
Concealer
Under Eye illuminator from Inglot
Blooming cream blush - this is sooo pretty
Light Flush MSF
NC20 Sheer Select Powder

Eyes: 

Hush CCB
Et tu, bouquet? - omg this is AMAZING
Of Summer
Cosmic
Naked Lunch
Inglot #158 - sandy colour
Blacktrack
Plushlash

Lips:

Not sure yet, might go for Big Bow of Popster


----------



## billy_cakes (May 14, 2009)

Hey JRM- if your lurking around here...you didnt happen to be going past jb hifi in town yesterday did you???


----------



## jrm (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Hey JRM- if your lurking around here...you didnt happen to be going past jb hifi in town yesterday did you??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hrmmmm .. don't think so?  I haven't really been in the city much lately except on the weekend.

Yesterday I spent all day at work, drove my skyline into work about 9:40am and back home about 6:15pm.  My route does take my by the city (Park Tce/Fitzroy Tce) - but not really through it...

*wonders why you ask*


----------



## billy_cakes (May 14, 2009)

oh no.. i just thought i saw you... i saw walking out of the store and i was like 'hmm she looks familar' and then she looked at me funny (obviously she didnt know me..just thought i looked weird).

and she just resemebled what ive seen of you on here

...thats all


----------



## jrm (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_oh no.. i just thought i saw you... i saw walking out of the store and i was like 'hmm she looks familar' and then she looked at me funny (obviously she didnt know me..just thought i looked weird).

and she just resemebled what ive seen of you on here

...thats all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
LOL .. You'd know me if you saw me .. scary-looking, dark-blonde, blue-eyed overweight 6' something girl .. unforgettable and unmistakable ..  LOL


----------



## tana2210 (May 14, 2009)

sambi's been MIA for a while


----------



## rockin26 (May 14, 2009)

She might be at the pro store buying more lippie


----------



## billy_cakes (May 14, 2009)

she had the same pretty blonde hair as you, definatly not 6' foot though... but yay for another tall person!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 14, 2009)

I Miss You Nat!


----------



## MrsMay (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_LOL .. You'd know me if you saw me .. scary-looking, dark-blonde, blue-eyed overweight 6' something girl .. unforgettable and unmistakable .. LOL_

 
You're not scary looking!


----------



## MrsMay (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_sambi's been MIA for a while_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_She might be at the pro store buying more lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I Miss You Nat!_

 
*wanders over to the Dior counter to drag Nat away*


----------



## jrm (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_You're not scary looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. fanks hon


----------



## MrsMay (May 15, 2009)

Just popping in today to say that I'm not wearing any makeup today as I'm working from home...

Yesterday was very minimal as well....
Eyes:
Artdeco e/s base
Brightside/Gallerygal MES - gold side - lash to brow
Brightside/Gallerygal MES - brown side - crease
CG Volume Exact mascara - brown

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE DuoMat foundation - lightly applied with 182
Intenso MB

Lips:
Rich & Ripe l/g

and I'm going to post pics of this look to prove that not all of my looks turn out fabulous and polished... sometimes I look daggy too!!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 15, 2009)

In the wars!! I'm at home too. I've put my back out and am now currently high on panadeine forte. 
Thus minimal makeup - inglot bronzer, light MSF, stark naked BPB, retrospeck e/s, white frost e/s, dior show, jurlique lip balm.
It's taken me about twice as long to write this! lol


----------



## MrsMay (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_In the wars!! I'm at home too. I've put my back out and am now currently high on panadeine forte. 
Thus minimal makeup - inglot bronzer, light MSF, stark naked BPB, retrospeck e/s, white frost e/s, dior show, jurlique lip balm.
It's taken me about twice as long to write this! lol_

 
aww..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so... you've put your back out... but you're still able to put on makeup?  did you do that horizontally? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or did hubby help you? If he did... I want a FOTD of the finished product please


----------



## CatsMeow (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_aww..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so... you've put your back out... but you're still able to put on makeup? did you do that horizontally? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or did hubby help you? If he did... I want a FOTD of the finished product please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's called just using powder products and highlight e/s, where accuracy isn't a major problem! Makeup application was _prior _to panadeine forte consumption.

Thanks for the hugs.


----------



## MrsMay (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_It's called just using powder products and highlight e/s, where accuracy isn't a major problem! Makeup application was prior to panadeine forte consumption.

Thanks for the hugs._

 
hahaha suuuuuuuuure...

I still reckon you got hubby to help you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or was it Saffy? hehehe that's why you didnt use a paint today... cos Saffy was helping and she likes paint lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sorry.... I crack myself up....


----------



## CatsMeow (May 15, 2009)

A little compassion perhaps?!?! heheh.
It was Saffy's first birthday yesterday, and no, she did not 'help' me apply makeup today!!


----------



## MrsMay (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_A little compassion perhaps?!?! heheh.
It was Saffy's first birthday yesterday, and no, she did not 'help' me apply makeup today!!_

 
geez... I already gave you hugs... what more do you want?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*sigh*

ok, here goes:

Ali, my thoughts are with you and I sincerely hope that you get better as soon as possible and that the panadeine forte kicks in very soon (before hubby gets home).

How's that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k - you know I love ya!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 15, 2009)

Horrible girls! I hope you feel better soon, Cats *hugs*!

Today so far I am just wearing some MAC moisturiser.. I don't know which one coz it's a sample hehe.

Kira told me that I should try exfoliating using microfine refinisher AND cleanse off oil, I did it this morning and my face felt amazinggggg, I am so so so happy!! I hate the feeling of dry flakey skin, especially after you put your foundation on and realise it looks like crap! So for everyone out there with dry skin, try it, it's awesome! (I can't stop touching my face haha)


----------



## MrsMay (May 16, 2009)

^^ maybe I need to try that microfine refinisher...  I already use Cleanse Off Oil and love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I wore a neutral-ish look as I was supposed to be going to the storage unit with my sister but it doesnt look like that will be happening now...

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Rose Gold pigment - lid (thanks Ali 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Mineral e/s - crease
MUFE Smokey Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & powder
Eversun BPB

Lips:
Spice l/l
Marquise d' l/s


----------



## rockin26 (May 16, 2009)

Where is Sambi?


----------



## spectrolite (May 16, 2009)

^^I reckon either her internet is playing up, she's been abducted by ninja's or shes in a lipstick induced coma. It can only be one of those 3 things right?

Today back to my fave colour: Teal!

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Blackground p/p
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Nanogold - Brow highlight
Reflects Transparent Teal - Lids
Teal Pigment - Crease + Lower lash line
Earthen Glow Beauty "Wish" - Inner corners
Carbon - Outer v
Blacktrack
JK Liquid Liner - the teal one I bought yesterday.. name escapes me lol.
Lash Blast

*Cheeks:*
Refined MSF - Cheekbone highlight
Gleeful Blush
Blonde MSF

*Lips:*
4N + Softwave lipglass


----------



## CatsMeow (May 16, 2009)

Cheers Jen and Michelle. Kind of all over the place at the mo - one minute I feel ok, and the next it's omega pain. Oh well.
No makeup today!! But I _did _wash and blow wave my hair (very talented seeing as my back is stuffed). So I feel more 'alive' now.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Nat's internet must be fine and dandy because she's on bloody facebook all the time! [catches Nat out red handed!]


----------



## sambibabe (May 16, 2009)

Hahahaha.. I stayed away from Specktra and you know, my ears have been itchy for some reason - now I know!  I just wanted to see if my MAC addiction goes away, if I stayed away from Specktra, but I realised it has nothing to do with Specktra - it has everything to do WITH ME!!  I missed you guys!  Plus MrsMay knows where I hide, so unless I totally disconnect myself from the internet, I can't ruuuuuun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I could only stay away from Specktra for 7 days.. how do others do it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favorite MUA (whom I haven't seen since Jan) taught me some cool colour combo, so I have been wearing that all week!  Just experimenting and playing with some flat colours, that I am not really familiar with.


----------



## sambibabe (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_What did you say before you edited it Nat? haha. It felt really nice and creamy when the girl just put it on.. but the shade looked similar to a creamsheen I already had, and after it dried it felt like a regular semi-matt lipstick.. so besides the gorgeous packaging it was no sale for me!

Keep in mind I'm incredibly picky with lipsticks and I tend to like Lustre in MAC.._

 
lol.. I said I only put the lippy slightly (it is too creamy) and put a gloss on top and it lasts all day for me. I put Steppin out on top of that lipstick and gosh, hawt!!


----------



## MrsMay (May 16, 2009)

wooooooo hooooooo!!!!!

Nat's back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









No makeup yet, I'm still in bed


----------



## sambibabe (May 16, 2009)

I am still in my pj, too..  Hmmm what should I wear?   I wanted to do a blue/grey look (that Revlon promo is killing me!), but then I don't want my look to match the weather either!  How about a bright 'Mega Rich' day, Jen?


----------



## sambibabe (May 17, 2009)

Today's look:

Face
Same as usual
So Ceylon MSF
Fun & Games BPB
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Penny s/s (lid)
Red Velvet s/s (crease)
Pink Freeze e/s (inner corner)
Mega Rich p/g & Fix + (mid lid)
Passionate e/s (crease)
Poste Haste e/s (v)
Expensive Pink e/s (between pink freeze & mega rich)
Hush e/s (blend out crease)
French Cuff e/s (brow bone)
Felt tip liner (tight line)
UD 24/7 liner in Burbon
Dazzle Lash

Lips




Lollipop Loving l/s
Smile d/g


----------



## MrsMay (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am still in my pj, too.. Hmmm what should I wear? I wanted to do a blue/grey look (that Revlon promo is killing me!), but then I don't want my look to match the weather either! How about a bright 'Mega Rich' day, Jen?_

 
Sorry babe, I'm not wearing any makeup at all today cos I'm supposed to be writing my uni assignment (which was due on Friday) and as you can see I'm getting lots of it done lol...

*cough* did you see the news from iheartmakeup in the early buzz thread??  more super bright e/s and some pigments in fall.... I'm gonna die!  Plus three quads in the CoC follower...


----------



## CatsMeow (May 17, 2009)

MrsMay said:


> Sorry babe, I'm not wearing any makeup at all today cos I'm supposed to be writing my uni assignment (which was due on Friday) and as you can see I'm getting lots of it done lol...quote]
> 
> I'm the same, Jen. I hear ya! I have an assignment due next Friday as well. But my excuse is that it's not terribly ergonomic trying to type lying down with the laptop on me. Eeek! Not happening.


----------



## rockin26 (May 17, 2009)

Welcome back Nat!! Sometimes I'm off Specktra for a few days but it usually means I'm really busy at work.

Today I did my first photo shoot! Although I can't really brag it was 2 models and I only had to do natural looks on them. But it was good to do makeup in the real world and work under some pressure. I couldn't really be bothered doing much on myself seeing as I was working on others so just popped on some Lovely Lilly p/g, Shale e/s & Circa Plum p/g then just some Lollipop Loving l/s (I have a back up of this on the way).


----------



## sambibabe (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Sorry babe, I'm not wearing any makeup at all today cos I'm supposed to be writing my uni assignment (which was due on Friday) and as you can see I'm getting lots of it done lol...

*cough* did you see the news from iheartmakeup in the early buzz thread?? more super bright e/s and some pigments in fall.... I'm gonna die! Plus three quads in the CoC follower..._

 
No problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to wear nothing tomorrow, but I just want to put some, so I can play with silverthorn e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Grrr.. I told myself I won't buy anything after HK and I am still here obsessing about every freakin collections!


----------



## rockin26 (May 17, 2009)

I was only going to get 2 things from each collection but I really want to check out Et Tu Bouquet & Silverthorn (is it reeeealy that good?). I just called my MAC counter and they've confirmed they have RR so I'll pop in after work today and have a look see. Thanks goodness Style Warriors isn't really doing it for me.

Todays look I wanted green and blue cos it was such a pretty morning albeit absolutely freezing!

*Face*
SFP
So Ceylon MSF - lightly appplied all over (I couldn't find my bronzer)
Gorgeous Blush in Blossom - blush

*Eyes*
UDPP
Cakeshop s/s - all over lid (does this make anyone elses skin go crinkley?)
Aquavert e/s - inner 1/3
Wisteria e/s - outer 2/3
Too Dolly e/s - outer V & crease
Mutiny p/g - over Too Dolly
Yoghurt e/s - brow
Random White pencil - waterline and upper lid
Mabeline black liquid eyeliner - over random white pencil
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s
Nymphette l/g


----------



## sambibabe (May 17, 2009)

Yay for the great weather Robyn!  I am planning to sit out in the sun and drink my coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Silverthorn is pretty. I love it how it is 'soft silver', not usual cool silver, which is more wearable for everyday look.  I think it'd be a good addition to your bridal palette? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A simple, soft look for me today. 

Face
Usual tinted moisturiser and Strobe liquid mix
P+P Transparent powder
Benefit Posie Tint
Benefit Dandelion

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Vex e/s (inner corner)
Silverthorn e/s (lid)
Et Tu Bouquet e/s (highlight)
MUFE Aqua liner in Black
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Pink Fish tlc
She Loves Candy l/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 18, 2009)

Face:

NC25 Moisture something.. I forget what its called.
Concealer
Fleur Power blush
Blush of Youth BP
Redhead MSF

Eyes:

Red Velvet s/s
Et tu, bouquet
Of summer
Inglot e/s - purple/lilac type colour
I think I forgot a highlight? lol
Penultimate e/l
Plushlash

Lips:

Hey Sailor l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (May 18, 2009)

NOTD: Done Out In Deco! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No makeup, back still screwed - painting nails was an achievement in itself.


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

^^ Ali is it bone or muscle? If muscle I find a nice ol script of Naprosan will have you talking to the wallpaper in no time and wondering if you even have a back? or a nose??


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Welcome back Nat!! Sometimes I'm off Specktra for a few days but it usually means I'm really busy at work.

Today I did my first photo shoot! Although I can't really brag it was 2 models and I only had to do natural looks on them. But it was good to do makeup in the real world and work under some pressure. I couldn't really be bothered doing much on myself seeing as I was working on others so just popped on some Lovely Lilly p/g, Shale e/s & Circa Plum p/g then just some Lollipop Loving l/s (I have a back up of this on the way)._

 
how exciting! I've never done makeup on anyone else before, I'd freak out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




everyones weekend and monday faces sound gorgeous

my rushed monday fotd-

MD TM
rimmel pressed powder

MAC bare study PP
MAC shroom, relaxing & mulch e/s
clinique true black cream liner
covergirl lashblast

MAC hipness
MAC northern lights MSF
MAC gold spill MSF

MAC kidkat lipstick
stila grapefruit lipglaze


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2009)

^^ Ohh what's Kidkat lipstick like?


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 18, 2009)

kinda bright watermelon coral pinkish? really nice texture and no sparkly bits which is a nice change sometimes. I love it when I've got blah eyes and just want something with a bit of oomph.


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

I did a Faux Style Warriors look today!

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Indianwood paint pot - lid
Bronzescape solarbits - lid
Spiced Chocolate e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark black
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
NW20 Studio Sculpt
Eversun BPB

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Goldyrocks d/g

here's the link for pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/f...arrior-139532/


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2009)

iheartmakeup - is it like Lustering or Impassioned?  Bugger.. I've never heard of that lippy before!


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

^^ oh god... Sambi's on the hunt for another lipstick...


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nah.. I've moved on from MAC lipsticks until Euristocrats. Which means no lipsticks after SW and before Euristocrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A month is sufficient time to recharge lol


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

^


----------



## CatsMeow (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Ali is it bone or muscle? If muscle I find a nice ol script of Naprosan will have you talking to the wallpaper in no time and wondering if you even have a back? or a nose??_

 
It's muscle... feeling a tad bit better tonight tho. Which is good! 
hahah. Naprosan sounds awesome. choo choo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm on panadeine forte at the moment. Seems to be helping now.


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

I played around with a couple of the goodies I picked up yesterday and I think Silverthorn is perfect for me! Silver Ring was always a smidge too dark for me to apply all over my lid during the day but Silverthorn is just nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
Same as usual
Loving the Gorgeous blush at the moment in Blossom!

*Eyes*
UDPP
Silverthorn e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - all over lid
Silver Ring e/s - crease
Knight e/s - outer v
Shroom e/s - brow
Mabeline black liquid liner
Mabeline Define a Lash mascara

*Lips*
Marquise'd l/s
Extra Amps d/g


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

well I am having a supremely pissy day today so I figured I would post on here for a break.

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White - highlight
Fresh Cement shadestick - lid
Silverthorn e/s - lid
Smoke & Diamonds e/s - crease
UD Zero e/s - outer crease
Lithograph fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE HD Powder
Summer Rose BP
Lightscapde

Lips:
Lush n Lilac cremestick liner
Magnetique l/g


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2009)

spectrolite, where are you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another simple look today, because I was late for work!  Ah, hate waking up in the cold morning!

Face
As usual
Dainty MB
Moon River MB

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Vex e/s (lid)
Silverthorn e/s (lid)
Typographic e/s (crease)
Gesso e/s (lid)
Pincurl e/s (inner corner & brow bone)
MUFE aqua liner in black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pearlglide liner in Wolf
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Dior lippy (violet pink)
Money, Honey d/g

I love Silverthorn and Wolf together!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2009)

*hugs* Jen!!


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

hahaha I think it's a Silverthorn day today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat - I think Spectrolite is in Tasmania...? you missed her post saying she was going away cos you were MIA


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

^^ you're just lucky I'm not in Melbourne today otherwise you may have an assault case at Richmond....  I'm not a happy girl.

on a lighter note I will be there tomorrow for the day so fingers crossed my anger will have disappeared by then.


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2009)

I think Bibi is back. She was going down before my MIA and she was only going for a week. Her last FOTD was after she got back?

That's okay. I am far, far away from Richmond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are coming to Richmond?  It is not far away from the Pro store


----------



## MrsMay (May 18, 2009)

yeah, I know it's not far from the pro store but I'm thinking of meeting one of the accounts people from one of our clients for lunch (if she's not already busy) so I will already have lunch plans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus Daly banned me from shopping while I was there


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 18, 2009)

Haha go Daly!


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2009)

Hey Jen, definitely no trip to DFO for you


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

^^^ Hubby =
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  = Jen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 + Sambi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






= Me


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^^ Hubby =
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 = Jen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 + Sambi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






= Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol Robyn!
I was more of this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Daly =


----------



## rockin26 (May 18, 2009)

I'm so bored at work today!! My workload has dried up for some reason??


----------



## sambibabe (May 18, 2009)

^^ Is it good or bad?


----------



## rockin26 (May 19, 2009)

^^ Bad I think, I'd rather be busy but it leaves me with time to be on Specktra


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 19, 2009)

*Eyes:
*
TFSI
MAC Painterly
Urban Decay Baked (lid)
Urban Decay Lounge (crease)
Urban Decay Scratch (just above crease)
Urban Decay Zero (outer edge)
Mac Dazzlelight: Highlight
L'Oreal Voluminous mascara (black...)

*Lips:*
Benefit lip pencil in "Hey Sailor"
Trucco lipstick "Honesty"
Bare escentuals lipgloss/Buxom: "Gabby" (just a bit of this)

*Face:
*
Revlon Color Stay for normal/dry skin: 150 (Buff)
Bare Minerals Mineral Veil
Maybelline dream mousse blush: Peach Satin (plus a bit of bronzer for contour)


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

^^ Love Urban Decay!!

NOTD and this is the reason why I didn't grab SW Violet Fire. Don't they look the same?
Zoya Harmonie


----------



## rockin26 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_Maybelline dream mousse blush: Peach Satin (plus a bit of bronzer for contour)_

 
What do you think of the mousse blush? I've heard it's easier to use than the creme blushes but I've stayed away because I hate creme blushes!


----------



## MrsMay (May 19, 2009)

here's my fotd for today - some pics for you girls of Silverthorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...-roses-139581/


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 19, 2009)

jen silverthorn looks so good on you (of course!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope your day improved.

mine was a shocker too! got swaorn at by a kid in my class and then found my first nasty comment left on my blog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gotta expect that though I guess

sami- love that NP! I need to take better care of my nails

FOTD-

MD TM
stila illuminating concealor
rimmel pressed powder

MAC bare study PP
MAC shroom
too faced jailbait lockdown cream e/s
MAC sweet sienna pigment
BB black mauve gel liner
covergirl lashblast

NARS orgasm
NARS albatross

BB nude pink creamy lip colour lipstick

can't believe it's _only _Tueasday!


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

^^ Argh.. sucks!  I left two comments in your blog, but they weren't the nasty ones. It wasn't me, I swear!!


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Argh.. sucks!  I left two comments in your blog, but they weren't the nasty ones. It wasn't me, I swear!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aw thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this one said that people would be laughing at me behind my back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







oh wells!


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why would they do that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Probably jeaslous that you have all the products from the future release.  I wouldn't worry about it - you have a great blog!


----------



## rockin26 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_aw thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this one said that people would be laughing at me behind my back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







oh wells!_

 
Tell em to have the balls to say it to your face! It's easy to criticise when you can be gutless behind a computer about it. They probably don't have a blog and would probably squirm at the idea of putting themselves out there. You on the other hand have some guts, I like your blog so keep it up mate!!!

In the words of Daryl Kerrigan "tell em to get stuffed!"


----------



## MrsMay (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_jen silverthorn looks so good on you (of course!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope your day improved._

 
thanks hun... it kinda improved - I went to lunch with one of my workmates... I walked into my boss' office and said "I'm going to lunch, I need a glass of wine" her answer : "fair enough" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_mine was a shocker too! got swaorn at by a kid in my class and then found my first nasty comment left on my blog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gotta expect that though I guess_

 
awww I'm sorry hun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_aw thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this one said that people would be laughing at me behind my back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







oh wells!_

 
By them saying that it shows they have no idea.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why would they do that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably jeaslous that you have all the products from the future release. I wouldn't worry about it - you have a great blog!_

 
I agree... I love your blog Em!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Tell em to have the balls to say it to your face! It's easy to criticise when you can be gutless behind a computer about it. They probably don't have a blog and would probably squirm at the idea of putting themselves out there. You on the other hand have some guts, I like your blog so keep it up mate!!!

In the words of Daryl Kerrigan "tell em to get stuffed!"_

 
Yep... let me at them... I will sort them out for you Em!  I'm coming to Melb tomorrow... just point me in the right direction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I highly doubt I will be doing anything creative tomorrow as I'm on the red-eye flight... SO not impressed about that


----------



## MrsMay (May 19, 2009)

ok, I actually made it to Melb, I'm currently in a taxi from the airport to our Melb office...

Eyes: UDPP, Vanilla p/m, silverbleu s/s, alum e/s, silver p/m, UD Zero e/s, inglot gel eyeliner black, MUFE smoky eyes mascara

Skin: usual, mat velvet +, pink swoon, lightscapade

Lips: pink treat cremestick liner, all's fair l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (May 19, 2009)

Needed a bright bronzey look today - back to work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Opted for simple glowy tones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
Inglot Bronzer (contour, highlight)
Margin BPB

EYES:
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Woodwinked e/s (lid)
Amber Lights e/s (inner 1/3 lid)
Lancome Brow Pencil
Dior Show

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s
Bare Necessity d/g


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

Yay Jen, we are breathing the same air today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How is your back Ali?

Tried to do the blue/grey look and I am happy with how it turned out. 

Face
Usual stuff
Cantaloupe Blush
Soft & Gentle

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Silverthorn e/s (inner corner)
Moon's Reflection e/s (lid)
Typographic e/s (crease)
Cobalt e/s (lid) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Lark About p/g (highlight)
Castle Dew Felt tip liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Fashion Mews l/s
Steal My Heart l/g


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_What do you think of the mousse blush? I've heard it's easier to use than the creme blushes but I've stayed away because I hate creme blushes!_

 
It is easier than creme blushes because they blend easier...still, getting it on a brush to apply can be a bit tricky (I dab a little on top of my hand and then put the brush in that). I really like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...A little goes a long way


----------



## CatsMeow (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ How is your back Ali?_

 
I'm in the land of the living. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Went to a _competent _physio yesterday who identified my problem and has given me exercises to fix it (will take a while tho - i have zero core strength and over time this has buggered up my lower back and pelvis). My old physio was just giving me ultrasound and massage and didn't really do anything to diagnose the underlying problem nor solve it! Bandaid fix approach really. So... feelin' better now. And not going to old physio ever again.

Michelle - I need your help. Despite saying I'm not going to get Silverthorn e/s... I'm having second thoughts. I need you to squash these for me and enforce some anti-enabling!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heheh.


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

^^ That's great to hear you are getting better.  You need Pilates!  Excellent for the core strengthening


----------



## CatsMeow (May 19, 2009)

Yep - they are the exercises I have and I am so _shocking _at them. Getting slightly better with practise, but still no Madonna.
It's weird because I actually have really good upper body strength for a chick (I do chin ups. yes, i'm "hardcore"! mwahahaha), but i have zero core strength. Boo hoo. Hence, why I am in this predicament.


----------



## sambibabe (May 19, 2009)

lol.. I hate core exercises. I figured I will never get a 6 pack, so now I do less exercise, eat many carbs and be happy with 1 pack. Yumm.. bread


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 20, 2009)

PS I just realized this said Australia and I am not from Australia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Would love to visit one day thought


----------



## MrsMay (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_PS I just realized this said Australia and I am not from Australia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Would love to visit one day thought
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
we welcome anyone in this sub-forum hun!


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

Hey Leeleebell, doesn't matter you are not from Australia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome anytime


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

The more the merrier LeeleeBell (I swear an aussie must have made that slogan up, it's so us!) 
I wore Et Tu Boquet today and all I can say is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's too frosty and makes my lids look like a 70 year olds! It just highlights and ampliefies every tiny (and i mean tiny) line into huge wrinkles!! I've noticed this more lately with certain products like some paints but this just shocked the hell out of me this morning.

So gutted as I love this colour but it's going straight to the kit now


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 20, 2009)

I like to be needed, Cats  I just didn't see it as anything special! But then I don't wear grey much.. Arctic Grey and Pincurl do me fine and I have the silver from the DE trio and an Inglot pigment pressed.. As for you, you're on a make up ban! I bet you'll find something way more useful to spend your voucher on.. like foundations for your kit etc


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

^^ Cats needs MUFE foundations in her kit, not MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_The more the merrier LeeleeBell (I swear an aussie must have made that slogan up, it's so us!) 
I wore Et Tu Boquet today and all I can say is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's too frosty and makes my lids look like a 70 year olds! It just highlights and ampliefies every tiny (and i mean tiny) line into huge wrinkles!! I've noticed this more lately with certain products like some paints but this just shocked the hell out of me this morning.

So gutted as I love this colour but it's going straight to the kit now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Really? WTF?  I have wrinkly lids (joy of being an Asian & oldie), but Et Tu Bouquet doesn't magnify lines..   How about using it as a highlight?


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Really? WTF? I have wrinkly lids (joy of being an Asian & oldie), but Et Tu Bouquet doesn't magnify lines.. How about using it as a highlight?_

 
I swear it looked horrendous, if I had taken a photo of just my eyes you would have thought they belonged to someone in her 70's. I have some wrinkles on my lids like everyone but it was like turning the volume up on them. Only certain products/colours/finishes seem to do it and I'm working out which ones they are.

I'll try it as a highlight but I think it might be a bit much frost for my liking. It'll be fine in the kit I just hoped I'd be able to play with it more on my lids.


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

Pic please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To tell you the truth, I've never used it as a lid colour.. Only used it for inner corner & highlight.  All my lines are at the inner corner though!  Yeah, maybe it might be too frosty for the lid.. Just like I can't use Pink Freeze as a lid colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am bored (the weather is sooo good and I want to go out!), so I pulled out SLR and took pic of my face.  I wonder where has Cobalt e/s gone?  It was there this morning!


----------



## MrsMay (May 20, 2009)

I can see cobalt!  It's in the outer corner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




since when do you have wrinkles Nat?????

Robyn - that's such a bugger about Et tu bouquet?


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

Where are you Jen?  Are you at the airport? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, but I can't see it in the mirror! It was THERE this morning!
I always had wrinkles *gone to dab more of line fillers*


----------



## MrsMay (May 20, 2009)

^^ nope, I am still in our Melb office, I am on the 8.50pm flight home tonight.


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

Oh boy, Jen you will be like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on bed tonight!


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

Hey Jen, I wish you were in Melb longer, we could have all gone out for tea or something!

I can see Cobalt too Nat, isn't it funny what the camera picks up that the eye doesn't and vice versa?

Here's a pic of Et Tu Boquet on my lid, I admit it isn't as bad now as it was this morning but you can see it picks up everything and my eyes don't normally look that wrinkley


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

^^ Yeah, maybe having the camera flash on helped, but I say Typographic absorbed Cobalt.  I had to pack it on this morning, because it kept on disappearing lol..

Robyn, I can see what you mean.. but I can see it has nothing to do with your lid being wrinkly. It is definitely the product!  I get the same thing with Corn s/s and dried up old UDPP lol


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

I think Cakeshop does it as well and I haven't tried Lemon Chiffon but I think it'll be the same, I think it's just the frosts that do it to me mostly. Oh and Untitled paint did it as well, if I use it as a base anthing I put over it gives the same effect.

Sucks!!

Hey Nat which do you prefer TFSI or UDPP? I'm almost out of primer and am tossing up which one to re stock with?


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

Cakeshop did it to me in the beginning, but it is okay now. Maybe I made peace with my wrinkly lid? I have been applying line filler everywhere, so maybe that helped too lol. 

Do you have super oily lid?  If you do, you might need to go with UDPP.. If not, TFSI would be okay. I like them both, but TFSI is only $30 from Kit Cosmetics


----------



## MrsMay (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh boy, Jen you will be like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on bed tonight!_

 
oh yeah!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Hey Jen, I wish you were in Melb longer, we could have all gone out for tea or something!

I can see Cobalt too Nat, isn't it funny what the camera picks up that the eye doesn't and vice versa?

Here's a pic of Et Tu Boquet on my lid, I admit it isn't as bad now as it was this morning but you can see it picks up everything and my eyes don't normally look that wrinkley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know... hopefully I will be making more regular trips to Melb in the next year or so (like every quarter) so I will try to extend it to an overnight visit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to try and build up my relationships with some of our clients here.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I think Cakeshop does it as well and I haven't tried Lemon Chiffon but I think it'll be the same, I think it's just the frosts that do it to me mostly. Oh and Untitled paint did it as well, if I use it as a base anthing I put over it gives the same effect.

Sucks!!

Hey Nat which do you prefer TFSI or UDPP? I'm almost out of primer and am tossing up which one to re stock with?_

 
That's a bitch that it did that!  My personal preference is for UDPP...TFSI creased on me, but I also have massively oily lids.


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ I'm going to try and build up my relationships with some of our clients here._

 
Better not say anything


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

My lids are pretty normal like the rest of the skin on my face so I might try TFSI. Has anyone seen the coloured primers they released? I saw them on Makeup Geek.


----------



## MrsMay (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Better not say anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
*smacks Nat across the head*

I'm trying to be nice to our client's accounts departments so they pay us on time... I get to be the nice one who takes them out to lunch etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I only wish we could have MAC as a client...


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

^^ At least it is not like Facebook. Over there you say a wrong thing and your friends jump in and push it further and further. Ahem Jenna's ears should be itchy now.


----------



## MrsMay (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ At least it is not like Facebook. Over there you say a wrong thing and your friends jump in and push it further and further. Ahem Jenna's ears should be itchy now._

 
hahaha yes.

And you always thought that _*I*_ was the one with the dirty mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's really all my friend's influences


----------



## CatsMeow (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ Hey Nat which do you prefer TFSI or UDPP? I'm almost out of primer and am tossing up which one to re stock with?_

 
Speaking of UDPP... in my infinite wisdom I forgot to stick it on today and my e/s has shifted everywhere! 






 All hail UDPP. Heheh.

And Robyn, I also can see what you mean. I have a couple of frosty shadows that do the same thing (which is why I only went for 1 shadestick in SS), so I tend to just use them on the corners of the lids or as highlights. Mattes are good for the lids!


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Speaking of UDPP... in my infinite wisdom I forgot to stick it on today and my e/s has shifted everywhere! 






 All hail UDPP. Heheh.

And Robyn, I also can see what you mean. I have a couple of frosty shadows that do the same thing (which is why I only went for 1 shadestick in SS), so I tend to just use them on the corners of the lids or as highlights. Mattes are good for the lids!_

 





 UDPP!!

I think I'll try TFSI to at least give it a go and see what else is out there, but I'll always love UDPP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I've learnt my lesson with my SS's so I'll have to use them sparingly and with great care.


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Speaking of UDPP... in my infinite wisdom I forgot to stick it on today and my e/s has shifted everywhere! 







 All hail UDPP. Heheh.

And Robyn, I also can see what you mean. I have a couple of frosty shadows that do the same thing (which is why I only went for 1 shadestick in SS), so I tend to just use them on the corners of the lids or as highlights. Mattes are good for the lids!_

 
I hate forgetting to put something on! grr I forgot mascara one day last week- so annoying! 

thanks for the bloggy support girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're all just lovely!

my boring face today- I learned today that it was term hump day at work today- halfway there wooo!!!

YSL perfect touch foundation brush thingie
rimmel pressed powder
stila illuminating concealer

MAC bare study PP
MAC shroom, gold mode pigment, tea time pigment
clinique egyptian cream liner
covergirl lashblast

MAC intenso grand duo blush
pop glowbelle palette

MAC a rose romance lipstick


----------



## spectrolite (May 20, 2009)

Todays look:

*Face:*
Refined Zone
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Studio Finish Concealer
Mineralize Powder Foundation
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Stud Brow Pencil + Embark - Brows
Mehron Aqua Colour - A light blue from my pastel palette
Cakeshop s/s - Lower lash line
Nanogold + Femme Fi - Brow highlight
Mutiny Pigment - All over lids
Pompous Blue e/s - Crease + Lower lash line
Bottle Green e/s - Crease
Silverthorn e/s - Inner corners of lower lash line
Carbon e/s - to darken the outer edges of lower lash line
Kajal eye liner + Blacktrack
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
MSF Natural Duo - Shimmer side on cheekbones, down centre of nose
X-Rocks Blush
Gleeful Blush
Perfect Topping MSF

*Lips:*
Buoy o Buoy + Sugar Trance probably


----------



## CatsMeow (May 20, 2009)

Great to have you back, spectrolite! What time do you get up in the morning btw?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sacrificed doing my makeup this morning because I needed to wash my hair (not organised enough to do both). But my nails look fabbo - still Done out in Deco.


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2009)

Gold and brown look today!

*Face*
Same old stuff
So Ceylon MSF - contour
Gorgeous blush Blossom - cheeks (loving this stuff!)

*Eyes*
UDPP
Femme Fi e/s - all over lid
Gold mode p/g - inner 1/3 lid
Gorgeous Fab e/s - outer 2/3
Gorgeous Monkey e/s - outer v smudged
Brule e/s - brow
Mabeline black liquid eyeliner
Mabeline define a lash mascara
Black eye kohl - waterline

*Lips*
Beaux l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (May 20, 2009)

Oooh sounds nice. I love Gold Mode piggy!


----------



## sambibabe (May 20, 2009)

My favorite colour combo today: Olive & Grape.  I know the color combination is lovely on the lounge set, but tried to see if it looks nice on my eyes, too!

Face
P+P Refined Zone
P+P Line Filler
MUFE HD foundation
P+P Transparent powder
Stark Naked BPB

Eyes
TFSI
Cakeshop s/s (inner 1/2 & lower lash)
Red Velvet s/s (outer 1/2)
Pastorale p/g + Fix + (inner 1/2)
Vibrant Grape (crease)
Nocturnelle e/s (v)
Copperclast p/g (lid)
Digit e/s (highlight)
Castle Dew Felt tip liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
MUFE #303 - shimmery purple/plum
Quick Tease l/g


----------



## spectrolite (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Great to have you back, spectrolite! What time do you get up in the morning btw?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
6:20 in the a.m. 



It's okay though, I like taking my time getting ready, and occasionally eating breakfast. >_<


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_6:20 in the a.m. 



It's okay though, I like taking my time getting ready, and occasionally eating breakfast. >_<_

 
Oy..The only time I get up THAT early is when I am not well.


----------



## rockin26 (May 21, 2009)

I was in a rush this morning to head off to bumpkin land tonight (aka Traralgon) so I threw on whatever I saw first which gave me a silver and teal look.

*Face*
Same old
Blonde MSF - Blush & highlight

*Eyes*
UDPP
Silverthorn e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - inner 1/3 lid
Gorgeous Light Teal e/s - outer 2/3 lid
Gorgeous Teal e/s - outer v and slightly to crease
Vex e/s - brow
Mabeline black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s
Big Bow l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (May 21, 2009)

Wearing nothing again today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pics from last night's play with Silverthorn... (only did one eye).
Excuse the lack of concealer and the fallout... was only playing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kinda hard to capture the colours without natural light. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will re-create this with a full face look tonight and post over the weekend.


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ head off to *bumpkin land tonight (aka Traralgon)*_

 





Hubby is from Sale and it is worse there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woke up late and hubby said I only had 20 minutes to get ready - I need at least 40 minutes!!  I need sufficient time to transform myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
same as yesterday
Nars Orgasm blush
Redhead MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p - grr why did this dc'd?
Softwash grey p/g - all over lid
Top Knot e/s (crease)
Lark About p/g (highlight)
MUFE aqua liner in black
Pearlglide liner in Wolf
Dazzle Lash

Lips 







Ravishing l/s
Smile d/g


----------



## zoegeorge84 (May 21, 2009)

CatsMeow - looks pretty!!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zoegeorge84* 

 
_CatsMeow - looks pretty!!_

 
Thanks zoegeorge84! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I look a little stoned in the last two pics tho. Heheh. I'm a Kate Moss wannabe.

Nat, I think I need a piccie of the Ravishing l/s and Smile d/g combo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(That smiley looks so porno - lol)


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_*I look a little stoned in the last two pics tho. Heheh. I'm a Kate Moss wannabe*.

Nat, I think I need a piccie of the Ravishing l/s and Smile d/g combo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(That smiley looks so porno - lol)_

 
I thought you were trying to do a sexy siren look!

Here you go. Sorry the sunny one looks dodgy, but you will get an idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks to Cremesheen, it looks more creamy than LL. 










And since I am uploading, here is the yesterday's eyes


----------



## CatsMeow (May 21, 2009)

Wow. Ravishing l/s and Smile d/g are meant to be. Perfect!


----------



## rockin26 (May 21, 2009)

Love that look CM, what else did you use? I'm guessing no buyers remorse on Silverthorn?


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Wow. Ravishing l/s and Smile d/g are meant to be. Perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Grr.. no matter what lighting I use.. damn lippy keeps showing up orange. Yeah, it is really pretty peach with a tiny hint of coral, if you know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did you end up getting Ravishing?


----------



## CatsMeow (May 21, 2009)

No, none at all really. heheh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used: 
Painterly p/p (lash to brow)
Blackground p/p (lid)
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Carbon e/s (lid)
Knight e/s (crease)
Gorgeous e/s (tear duct + upper crease)
Silverthorn e/s (inner 1/3 lid + upper crease - over Gorgeous)
Old Gold p/g (lid outer 2/3)
Blacktrack f/l, masacra, lashes, brow pencil, etc.

Silverthorn was awesome as an upper crease colour to blend out Knight; perfect transition colour from Knight to Shroom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I think it helped having Gorgeous underneath tho to be honest. Could use Electra e/s if you don't have Gorgeous e/s I think.

Looks good without Old Gold p/g too - but I liked the green glittery effect of Old Gold on top of Blackground/Carbon combo. Plus Silverthorn in the inner 1/3 lid transition to Old Gold works well too.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Grr.. no matter what lighting I use.. damn lippy keeps showing up orange. Yeah, it is really pretty peach with a tiny hint of coral, if you know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you end up getting Ravishing?_

 
Erm... my Mum picked it up in Singapore airport for me. Technically I didn't buy it, so I still uphold my cosmetics shopping ban. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She also got me the Trip Bronze Cheek/Eye palette. I have a 5-week wait tho because she's doesn't get back until late June. I'm SO tempted to ask her to pick up Smile d/g.


----------



## sambibabe (May 21, 2009)

lol I think it is worth to get it from Singapore though. I paid a full price for Smile here, but don't regret it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My friend is doing a trade show in US next month, so she is going to get 3 trip palettes for me as well. If I get them, it'd be good.. If don't, it won't worry me much either!  Hubby tells me we have 400000 flight points.. I suggested to go to the Singapore AIRPORT and back lol.


----------



## spectrolite (May 22, 2009)

Supppper simple today. I was so tired and didn't want to whack a bunch of colours on. I can get used to this "simplicity".
*
Face:*
Refined Zone
Prep+Prime Face Protect
Mineralize Satin Finish
MSF Natural
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Groundwork p/p
Feline Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Vanilla Pigment - Lids
MSF Duo - Shimmer side as brow highlight
Blunt Blush - Crease
Carbon - Crease + upper + lower lash line
Blacktrack
Lashblast

*Cheeks:*
Warmed MSF Highlight
Stark Naked BPB

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip
Gladiola lipstick


----------



## sambibabe (May 22, 2009)

^^But you have a bright lippy, so that would compensate the simple eyes


----------



## MrsMay (May 22, 2009)

you get a two for one post today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday's look:
This one was from the cool eyes 2009 Trip palette

Eyes:
UDPP
Prismique e/s - highlight
Rollickin paint pot - lid
Waternymph e/s - lid
Flashtrack e/s - crease
UD Zero e/s - outer crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in Black
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Pink Swoon blush
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32
Pleasure Principle d/g

Today's look:
Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Fresh Cement s/s - lid
French Grey e/s - lid & crease
UD Zero e/s - outer crease (sorry this isnt blended very well!)
UD Zero 24x7 liner
MUFE Smoky Eyes Mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Sculpt foundation
MUFE Super Matte Loose powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Utterly Posh d/g

here's the FOTD for pics of both looks:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/2...h-grey-139844/


----------



## buddhy (May 22, 2009)

Let me see (it was 14 hours since I got ready for work)...

Gorgeous moisturiser - Lush
Primer Potion - Urban Decay

Nylon e/s - MAC Manish Arora
Aquavert e/s - MAC
Humid e/s - MAC
Kelly Green pg - MAC

Lucky eyeliner - Urban Decay 24/7
Glitterpuss glitter e/l - MAC
Penultimate e/l  - MAC

Plush Lash mascara - MAC

Mineral foundation, Candy Cane - Lily Lolo
Mineral finishing powder, Translucent Silk - Lily Lolo
Mineral shimmer, Stardust - Lily Lolo
Dandelion blush - Benefit

Fix+ Rose - MAC

Chapstick SPF15
Cute-ster l/s - MAC HK
Mimmy l/g - MAC HK

There you go, first time that I've listed what I'm wearing! Exciting, huh?!


----------



## spectrolite (May 22, 2009)

I'm wearing exactly the same look as yesterday but instead of Gladiola, I've got on Seriously Rich + Rougette Mattene's and for blush Format and Gleeful >_<

I'm loving the lip focus!


----------



## sambibabe (May 22, 2009)

^^ I would love the lip focus look too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 woke up way early today, but loving the BBR revisited look. Blush of Youth BP is fab over a blush, so I might have to lose the damn imprint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Same as usual. Too long to list lol
Cantaloupe Blush
Blush of Youth BP

Eyes
TFSI
Your Ladyship & Inglot Duraline -where is my Mixing medium? (base)
Flip e/s (inner corner)
French Cuff e/s (lid)
100 strokes e/s(crease)
Antiqued e/s (lid)
Dazzlelight e/s (browbone)
Castle Dew felt tip liner (tightline)
Teddy k/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips




Blowdry l/s
Utterly Posh d/g


----------



## MrsMay (May 22, 2009)

hey Nat, I *almost* wore that lip combo yesterday!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 22, 2009)

Makeup Telepathy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I forgot I had this..  Really, I should decide my looks based on the lippy colour, not the eyeshadows. I have too many lippies and I need to spread the love all over my makeup stash lol


----------



## sambibabe (May 23, 2009)

Having Devonshire Tea with a friend today!

Face
Same as yesterday
Stark Naked BPB
Blush of Youth BP

Eyes
TFSI
Fresco Rose p/p
All that glitters e/s (inner 1/2)
Stars N rocktets e/s (crease)
Plum Dressing e/s (crease)
Sketch e/s (v)
Hush e/s (blend crease)
Et Tu Bouquet e/s (browbone)
Castle Dew felt tip liner
UD 24/7 in Lucky
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Dior lippy - pink violet
MUFE violet gloss


----------



## MrsMay (May 24, 2009)

Today I'm not wearing any makeup but yesterday I wore:

Eyes:
UDPP Sin
Naked pigment - highlight
Gold Mode pigment - lid
Moth Brown e/s - crease
UD 24x7 liner Stash
CG Volume Exact mascara - brown

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Duo Mat
Intenso MB

Lips - nothing


----------



## CatsMeow (May 24, 2009)

Hey peeps

Hope your weekend's going well. I should be studying but can't be bothered. heheh.

I've posted my Silverthorn look from Saturday night on the FOTD thread:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/i...9/#post1643773

No makeup today!


----------



## sambibabe (May 24, 2009)

Hey Cats, you looked absolutely gorgeous!!  Silverthorn was a definitely good buy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edited to say: and you were posing, girl!!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey Cats, you looked absolutely gorgeous!! Silverthorn was a definitely good buy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edited to say: and you were posing, girl!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, tiger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, Silverthorn was worth it.

Hahaha - who was posing? Me or my little dog? Saffy's a real poser.
I got really frustrated Sat night taking those pics - the lack of natural light was a bit of a bummer.


----------



## sambibabe (May 24, 2009)

You of course!!  Maybe because it wasn't your usual car seat background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Really, you looked 'happy' and I love the look!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 24, 2009)

Happy? Am I usually grumpy in pics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_(I think you secretly missed the carseat background)_

Didn't want to get up today because it's raining - I love staying in bed when it rains!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simple soft metallic shimmery look today.

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
Margin BPB
Redhead MSF

EYES:

UDPP
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Brule e/s (lid)
Copperized p/g (lid)
Silverthorn e/s (crease)
Smolder e/k (upper + lower waterlines)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s
Bare Necessity d/g

NOTD:
Suzi & The Lifeguard
(getting into this whole 'nailpolish' thing of late)


----------



## rockin26 (May 24, 2009)

Silverthorn is a fab solour, I used it on 2 girls on the weekend and it looked amazing!

Rather borning nuetral look today, my left eye has puffed up in some freakish way so I tried to go easy this morning.

*Face*
Same old stuff
Springsheen - blush

*Eyes*
UDPP
Femme Fi e/s - all over lid
Henna - crease
Inglot Brown (don't know the number) - outer v smoked
Brule e/s - brow
Mabeline black liquid liner
Diorshow mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s
Nymphette l/g

Oh and here are a few pics of a look I did for Saturday night. The quality isn't that great as I took these before bed at 2.30am! But I was pretty happy with it


----------



## sambibabe (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Happy? Am I usually grumpy in pics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I think you secretly missed the carseat background)

Didn't want to get up today because it's raining - I love staying in bed when it rains!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...(getting into this whole 'nailpolish' thing of late)_

 
Yay about the nailpolish thing!  I have For Audrey on. Yesterday, wherever I went, people were asking me what shade it was.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't want to get up today either for the same reason.  Don't need to wear makeups today, but I am desperate to try the new base & foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You squint from the sun!!

Robyn, you looked fab as always!!


----------



## rockin26 (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yay about the nailpolish thing! I have For Audrey on. Yesterday, wherever I went, people were asking me what shade it was.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't want to get up today either for the same reason. Don't need to wear makeups today, but I am desperate to try the new base & foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You squint from the sun!!

Robyn, you looked fab as always!!_

 





I had acrylics which I took off about 2 months ago and my nails still look like crap. I hate painting or maintaining my nails so I'm serioulsy considering having them put back on. For Audrey is beautiful, I'd like to get it but my nails look so bad I think they'd offend the nailpolish.


----------



## MrsMay (May 24, 2009)

Robyn you looked fabulous!

Today I went a bit smokey:

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Gentil Lentil s/s - lid & crease
Go! e/s - lid & crease
UD Zero e/s - outer crease
UD Zero 24x7 liner - upper line & tightline
UD Stash 24x7 liner - waterline
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Lollipop Loving l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (May 24, 2009)

Hey Robyn your sat night pics look awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Purples really do compliment your blonde locks.

I know what you mean re taking off acrylics - takes a while for the nail to get back to normal strength. I just go natural and short (talons aren't conducive to playing netball or the piano).

How's the freelancing going?


----------



## sambibabe (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ 
I had acrylics which I took off about 2 months ago and my nails still look like crap. I hate painting or maintaining my nails so I'm serioulsy considering having them put back on. For Audrey is beautiful, I'd like to get it but my nails look so bad I think they'd offend the nailpolish._

 
 Were your acrylics long?  I can't have long nails - they annoy the %&$# out of me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Decided to put makeup on.  

Face
P+P Refined Zone
P+P Line Filler
Shu Uemura Mousse base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shu Uemura Face Architect Smoothing Fluid Foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P+P Transparent Powder
Intenso MB

Eyes
TFSI
CCB in Pearl
Deckchair p/g (all over lid)
Texture e/s (crease)
Sugarshot e/s (highlight)
Castle Dew felt tip liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Shu Uemura Vinyl gloss in orange

Holy moly, this Shu Uemura foundation is phenomenal!  I am totally getting the full size!


----------



## rockin26 (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey Robyn your sat night pics look awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Purples really do compliment your blonde locks.

I know what you mean re taking off acrylics - takes a while for the nail to get back to normal strength. I just go natural and short (talons aren't conducive to playing netball or the piano).

How's the freelancing going?_

 
I haven't done much freelancing at the mo because I haven't got my business cards printed. I'm finishing the design tonight and with any luck will have them printed up either this week or next. Once I've got those I'll really start to put myself out there, it's a bit diffucult without them and look a wee bit unprofessional so hopefully that'll help. It's taking time getting the business up and doesn't help that my car keeps breaking down, it's cost me $2000 in the last 6 weeks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Were your acrylics long? I can't have long nails - they annoy the %&$# out of me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Holy moly, this Shu Uemura foundation is phenomenal! I am totally getting the full size!_

 
They weren't that long but they did sometimes get in the way while doing makeup and I just felt it was more hygenic but now, I miss them!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't tried any Shu Uemura products before, where do you get it from and what's the pricing like?


----------



## CatsMeow (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I haven't done much freelancing at the mo because I haven't got my business cards printed. I'm finishing the design tonight and with any luck will have them printed up either this week or next. Once I've got those I'll really start to put myself out there, it's a bit diffucult without them and look a wee bit unprofessional so hopefully that'll help. It's taking time getting the business up and doesn't help that my car keeps breaking down, it's cost me $2000 in the last 6 weeks!_

 
$2000? ouch. That's a bugger. Business card designing sounds fun tho!


----------



## jrm (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_doesn't help that my car keeps breaking down, it's cost me $2000 in the last 6 weeks!_

 
Wowee .. what keeps breaking down?  Different bits?  Gawd


----------



## rockin26 (May 24, 2009)

^^Hmmm yes, me thinks it might be time to sell up and buy a new one soon....

Edit:- Yup different bits, to date it's had replaced

Water Pump
Timing Belt
Cam Angle Sensor
Idler Pulley

and the latest Fuel pump!!!!

Gah!!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 24, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your car Robyn!  You could always order business cards from Vista.com (I think) and all you pay is the shipping. Hubby did that and he still orders from there. 

Shu is at David Jones, only at Burke St, Bondi Junction and Elizabeth St, unfortunately.  I read so many reviews about the foundation that it gives a excellent natural coverage, and just had to try it.  At first, I was disappointed, because it didn't seem like it was doing anything. Lucky I read a bit about how it gradually adjust your skin.  I finished my brows and wowza!  I look like I am not wearing any foundation, but my face looks flawless!


----------



## rockin26 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Nat! I looked at that website and it's pretty great! I've already made my design and tonight my bro in law and I are going to format it for the printers (who's a friend of mine). But I'll keep that site in my favorites, very handy.


----------



## spectrolite (May 25, 2009)

Another super simple look for me today:

*Face:*
Refined Zone
Mehron Velvet Touch  Primer
MAC Mineralized Powder Foundation
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Vanilla pigment - Lids
MSF Deep Dark - Crease
MSF Duo Shimmer Side - Brow highlight
Kajal
Lash Blast
*
Cheeks:*
MAC X-Rocks Blush

*Lips:*
YSL Rouge Volupte: Forbidden Burgundy


----------



## CatsMeow (May 25, 2009)

Modified look from yesterday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
Margin BPB
Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Gold Dusk p/g (inner tearduct)
Copperized p/g (lid)
Silverthorn e/s (crease)
Smolder e/k (upper and lower waterlines)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Port Red l/s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rue de Rouge d/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 25, 2009)

Ohh photos of your lips plz, Cats


----------



## CatsMeow (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Ohh photos of your lips plz, Cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't have my camera with me at work today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'll take a pic tonight and post!


----------



## MrsMay (May 25, 2009)

Today I was running a bit late for work so didnt think too much about what I put on lol

Eyes:
UDPP
White pigment - highlight
Lark about pigment - highlight & inner 1/2
Blue pigment - outer 1/2
Flashtrack e/s - crease
Navy blue from Dior quint - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Summer Rose BP

Lips:
Chanel lipliner #32
Pleasure Principle d/g


----------



## sambibabe (May 25, 2009)

Simple look for me today as well.. and I remembered Fanfare l/s! 

Face
Same as yesterday. Shu & P+P stuff
Inglot Translucent powder
NARS Amour
So Ceylon MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Vex e/s (inner corner)
Mystery e/s (crease)
Club e/s (lid)
MUFE Aqua liner in Black
UD 24/7 liner in Burbon
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Inglot nude pink l/l
Fanfare l/s
Rags to Riches d/g


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Ohh photos of your lips plz, Cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here ya go... had to use flash tho!


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 26, 2009)

Hot! I might be lemming that d/g


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

Cats, how does it look without the lipstick?  I thought d/g would be more crimson red, not burgundish red


----------



## chubby5734 (May 26, 2009)

I'm loving my look today it is .

smoky Eyes - Burnt Burgundy and shroom

Maybelline peach blush 

and a light nude lip color.


----------



## rockin26 (May 26, 2009)

My left eye is blowing up freakishly bigger each day, what tha?? So I had to go a bit light on with the makeup cos it's starting to get quite sore, I hope it goes down soon.

*Face*
SFP
Blonde MSF - dark side as blush

*Eyes*
UPDD
Femme Fi e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - all over lid
Scene e/s - crease
Knight e/s - outer v slightly smoked
Brule e/s - brow
Mabeline black liquid eyeliner
Diorshow mascara

*Lips*
Big Bow l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Cats, how does it look without the lipstick? I thought d/g would be more crimson red, not burgundish red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll try and do a swatch tonight with just the d/g on it's own. I've never worn it on it's own as I prefer a lippy base.

The best way I can describe it is comparing to Love Alert d/g.

Rue de Rouge is perfect with mid-tone, orange-based or true red lippies (Russian Red, Port Red, etc). 
Whereas I like to use Love Alert for blue-based reds (Red She Said, Ruby Woo, etc).

So I guess you could say that Rue de Rouge is more 'true red' in comparison to Love Alert (which has more of a blue-ish tinge to it).

Also, can I just say that Port Red l/s is freaking awesome!!! It was the first time I used it and I would recommend everyone to grab it if they see it in the Clearance Bin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great colour pay-off and perfect for those who find mattes a little 'heavy', as this is a frost!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_My left eye is blowing up freakishly bigger each day, what tha?? So I had to go a bit light on with the makeup cos it's starting to get quite sore, I hope it goes down soon._

 
Hope it gets better, Robyn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simple look today...

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
Margin BPB
Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Vanilla p/g (highlight)
Jardin Aires p/g (eye socket)
Smolder e/k (upper + lower waterlines) - really wished I had Teddy e/k for this!
Star Brunette d/g

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## rockin26 (May 26, 2009)

^^ Love alert would probably suit me more, orange can look weird against my pale cool skin. Bummer, was planning on getting Rue de Rouge but might be better of with Love Alert which I can't afford to get right now.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Love alert would probably suit me more, orange can look weird against my pale cool skin. Bummer, was planning on getting Rue de Rouge but might be better of with Love Alert which I can't afford to get right now._

 
Best thing to do Robyn is to swatch when Euro II comes out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





RdR d/g isn't orange in colour at all - I'm just saying that it can be paired with true red/warm reds a bit better than what Love Alert can (I'm probably not helping! Sorry!). Hmm... perhaps just get RdR because it's LE and see later on if you want Love Alert?


----------



## rockin26 (May 26, 2009)

enabling..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Ali!


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Cats. Yes, I would appreciate the swatch of RR of its own thanks.  I always wear d/g on top of lipstick or lip liner, but I'd like to see the true colour of it.  I was hoping it would be more like Cult of Cherry l/g!

Robyn, but RR is red and Love Alert is pink?


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks Cats. Yes, I would appreciate the swatch of RR of its own thanks. I always wear d/g on top of lipstick or lip liner, but I'd like to see the true colour of it. I was hoping it would be more like Cult of Cherry l/g!

Robyn, but RR is red and Love Alert is pink?_

 





 Sambi - put your specs on... Love Alert isn't pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - it's red too!! 
Blue-based red.

I'll hopefully get the swatch done tonight, I have uni after work. Poo. 

I don't have CoC l/g so I can't compare to that one. I'll try and do one of LA and one of RdR so you get a comparison of the two. d/gs are notorious for not really showing up in pics tho - but I'll give it a go.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 26, 2009)

I have CoC and I imagined RdR to be similar so I was going to skip it.. but it looks fabulous. Also I agree with Cats, LA is blue based red


----------



## rockin26 (May 26, 2009)

I thought Love Alert was red too? Sambi you've got too many pinks and now your colour blinded to red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look forward to the swatches Ali!

On another note, I just went to touch up Big Bow and saw I'd left Extra Amps in my bag so I popped it over the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My lips are like "Hello you know you want to kiss me!" Maybe I should pop over to Nandos and see if I can get some free chicken wings?


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

LA on me is pink. It is almost like the DD promo pic girl, which is pink.  You call it po tei to, I call it Po ta to.   In that case, Cats, don't worry about it.  I will just look through the swatch thread. Thank you!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

Really?_ That_ pink? Maybe it's lip pigmentation?

Yeah, I should've taken my hotlips yesterday to Nandos and got me some chickychicken. heheh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a look through the CoC swatches... more often than not CoC l/g had a blue tinge to it. But then there were some swatches (on lips) which made it look very similar to RdR. Hmmm... I guess the obvious difference remaining is the lack of sparkles in CoC l/g tho!


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

Monogram 08 gloss was similar to LA, but it had gold pearls in it, and it was more red on me than LA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Slept in this morning, so a simple look for me. 

Face
Same as yesterday
P+P transparent powder
Intenso MB

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study
Melon p/g (lightly on the lid)
Solar Whilte e/s (brow bone)
MUFE aqua liner in black
Shu Uemura painting liner in silver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dazzle Lash

Lips
Magenta l/l
Funtabulous d/g


----------



## rockin26 (May 26, 2009)

You lips go with your top Nat, very pretty


----------



## MrsMay (May 26, 2009)

on my way to the hospital to see hubby...
Eyes: udpp sin, nightfish, MUFE smoky eyes
Skin: inglot skin primer, studio select, stereo rose msf
Lips: nothing yet


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_





 Sambi - put your specs on... Love Alert isn't pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - it's red too!! 
Blue-based red._

 
 I will have to place LA next to my Dior red gloss to see if I am crazy.  After studying colours for 3 years at uni and working with it everyday basis for the last 10 years (and I am positive I am not colour blind), I think I know the difference between red and pink. 

Thanks Robyn!! <3


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

I wish I had your cheekbones, Nat!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thinkin' of you, Jen. Hope Daly feels better soon.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 26, 2009)

Hey Nat, do you find that the Dior Addict glosses are REALLY heavy/gluggy?
I picked up one about 3-4 yrs ago and it was bloody awful. Formula may have changed by now tho...


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

^^ No, you don't want my cheekbones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When I gain weight, everything goes to my upper cheeks and upper arms. Wish I gain weight around boobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My Dior gloss is old one too and it still looks and feels okay?  I hate how it is non-sticky.. 

Jen, hope Daly is okay and you are coping it well.


----------



## rockin26 (May 27, 2009)

Good luck Jen! Hope Daly's feeling better.


----------



## CatsMeow (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ My Dior gloss is old one too and it still looks and feels okay? I hate how it is non-sticky.._

 
Mine is sticky and thick... that's why I hate it. It's like applying Clag Glue. lol.
I still want your cheekbones, Nat! Gimme, gimme, gimme!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

I think Dior Addict is not supposed to be sticky at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did you buy it from the Dior counter?  Even though I want to venture out to other brands' shimmery glosses, I keep on going back to Dazzleglasses, because they are freakin sticky. Last all day!

What do you get in your MUFE kit?  I just ordered three more MUFE shadows and I want to order more.


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 27, 2009)

Eyes

UDPP
Copperized pigment all over lid
Burnt Burgandy pigment in the crease
Coppering in outter crease
Carbon just a tad to darken outer corner
Nars black moon liner (tight line & waterline)

Face

Mufe HD in 160
MSF in medium dark
Eversun 

Lips
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in heavy
Nars pillowtalk lipgloss

Felt like a colorful but sexy smokey eye kinda day


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Sounds HOT strawberrymold!

BTW, Robyn (totally forgot about this), are your eyes tender to touch? Is it sore when you blink?


----------



## CatsMeow (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I think Dior Addict is not supposed to be sticky at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Did you buy it from the Dior counter? Even though I want to venture out to other brands' shimmery glosses, I keep on going back to Dazzleglasses, because they are freakin sticky. Last all day!

What do you get in your MUFE kit? I just ordered three more MUFE shadows and I want to order more._

 
I got Dior Addict gloss Duty Free at LAX airport (LA), from memory, in 2005. lol.
I've been trawling through google images and finally found it... it's the one with a dark blue lid with gold. The colour I have is last on the far right in the pic below (dark pinky/burgandy weirdo colour).





Not sure what's in the kit yet. I will find out first week of July when I go in to pick it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Never used MUFE before, so I'm excited!!


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Oh, I think I have the last one on right too.. It is like muddy coral red?  When I get home, I will check out the numbers. 

How much did you have to pay for your kit?  I wouldn't mind doing a course at either MUFE Academy or Shu Uemura Academy


----------



## CatsMeow (May 27, 2009)

Yep, 'muddy coral red' rings a bell! I'll check my # tonight as well.
I think it's just totally the wrong colour for me, and the consistency didn't help. Might give that one to my mum because there's seriously about 95% of the product left. If I had just swatched it (rather than applied), I would have been glad to pass it on to you, Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The kit will be about $1300; but that includes everything from makeup to brushes, traincase, textbook, apron, t-shirts, etc. And then there's the actual course fees on top of that. This is why I have the hubby-imposed makeup ban and I haven't been buying much for the past month - only cheapo lashes from ebay and a couple of nail polishes. Oh and the 3 shadows from SW (he doesn't know about those tho, so sshhh!). lol.


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Haha, thank you, but not only the shade is crappy, but I hate the smell and taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The new Dior Addict gloss I bought this year doesn't have that problem, so it is annoying.  It is SUPER pigmented though?

I think $1300 for the kit is really good. Plus you get more organised, professional kit than just collecting bits and pieces from different MAC collections (which at the end costs more than $1300 lol). I'll be drooling over your brushes and shadows for sure.  I also love their Sens' Eyes Waterproof Sensitive eye cleanser.  It is the only one that removes my Korean felt tip liner, without leaving any greasy residue. I lose my vision for 1-2 minutes with the MAC one. 

Yes Ali.. Shhhh about Silverthorn and Trip Palettes


----------



## rockin26 (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_The kit will be about $1300; but that includes everything from makeup to brushes, traincase, textbook, apron, t-shirts, etc. And then there's the actual course fees on top of that. This is why I have the hubby-imposed makeup ban and I haven't been buying much for the past month - only cheapo lashes from ebay and a couple of nail polishes. Oh and the 3 shadows from SW (he doesn't know about those tho, so sshhh!). lol._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_BTW, Robyn (totally forgot about this), are your eyes tender to touch? Is it sore when you blink?_

 
It's only under my waterline that's puffed up and it's getting puffier every day! This morning I had an antihistamine and it's has helped a tiny bit but not much. It is sore to blink and sore to the touch, oh lord what is it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ali that's about how much I spent to start up too, maybe a little more but I had to get it all seperately. They supplied the makeup during the training but I wanted to get my kit going ASAP.


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

OMG, Robyn, you have an eye stye!!!  Last month, I had 4 of those at the same time and two right after that.  Hubby reckons watching 'dirty' stuff causes it (so go easy on porns Robyn!).  Apparently, if you are not lucky, you get the pus stye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can't even squeeze it out until it naturally explode..


----------



## CatsMeow (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha, thank you, but not only the shade is crappy, but I hate the smell and taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The new Dior Addict gloss I bought this year doesn't have that problem, so it is annoying. It is SUPER pigmented though?

I think $1300 for the kit is really good. Plus you get more organised, professional kit than just collecting bits and pieces from different MAC collections (which at the end costs more than $1300 lol). I'll be drooling over your brushes and shadows for sure. I also love their Sens' Eyes Waterproof Sensitive eye cleanser. It is the only one that removes my Korean felt tip liner, without leaving any greasy residue. I lose my vision for 1-2 minutes with the MAC one. 

Yes Ali.. Shhhh about Silverthorn and Trip Palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shit. Forgot about those. Oh and Ravishing l/s. But they don't really count either as Silverthorn e/s was a MyerONE voucher and Ravishing and Trip palette was from me ma from overseas! (not sure whether I will have to pay for those yet). The kit is 70% MUFE, but has MAC, Kroylan as well. I've emailed the school for an itemised list of what I can expect, apparently it can change due to availability - but they should have a firm idea by now given the course starts in July.

Nat, did you really have to mention pus styes? Ew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That chucking smiley you used was hilarious tho. Nevertheless, the banana that I just starting munching on now has now become less appealing.

Hey Robyn, maybe you should got to the doctor or chemist? They might have something that could nip it in the bud before it gets worse? You don't want it to turn into a nasty eye infection like conjunctivitis - that's not fun at all.


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, MM should put aside all the products for the course. 

Hehe.. I just said pus stye, pus stye and it doesn't put me off the sweet corn I am eating.

Better not touch it!  I googled up when I had my first styes last month and you just have to leave it. The only way to pop the pus stye is to get your doctor to lance it, which is a total nightmare or something you see in SAW I, II, III, IV...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The best idea is don't put any makeup on, have a good rest and rince your eyes in salt water now and then.  Also place a wet towel in the microwave, warm it up and place on your eye for 5 minutes 2-3 times a day.


----------



## rockin26 (May 27, 2009)

A stye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Ewwwwwwwww!!!! I was hoping it wouldn't be that! My mum thinks rubbing 18ct gold on it helps, something to do with the minerals? I'll try that but I'm due at the doctors on Monday so if it's no better by then I'll get their help. 

No makeup Nat? Then I ain't going to work, I'd look like death without at least eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should take a couple of days off, I'm supposed to do the reception moles breaks and a full afternoon tomorrow but I can't stand the wankers that look after that area, if I didn't come in that'd really stuff them up and I'd just be like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I thought styes had a red mark or something? This is just puffy


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Apparently you get styes, because the glands under your lid is blocked, so it is best to avoid any eye makeups Robyn!  My multi styes were due to stress (even I didn't feel it), because it is unusual to have 6 in one go!  So you could be run down too..  I think rubbing with the gold ring is a bit of myth. I saw that too and rubbed with yellow gold, white gold and rose gold and nothing worked lol..  If you wait for 2-3 days, and hopefully they will go away.   

Yeah, I didn't have red mark or anything.. Just sore to touch and blink


----------



## rockin26 (May 27, 2009)

No makeups Nat??


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_No makeups Nat??










_

 
 Yes hun. Especially if you don't want to be like this  and end up with a pus stye


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Oh Ali, my Dior gloss is Dior Addict Ultra-gloss in #851


----------



## MrsMay (May 27, 2009)

hi ladies, just popping in to give you an update... The surgery went well, he now has a plate in his wrist, and a cast for 2 weeks then a splint for 4 weeks. He's in hospital overnight tonight and will come home tomorrow.

Unfortunately it looks like the bike is a possible write-off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for all your well wishes and support!


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Never mind the bike Jen, thank God Daly is okay and it is nothing serious. Gosh, it must have been a huge shock, when you heard he was in an accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *hugs*


----------



## MrsMay (May 27, 2009)

oh yeah, it's fabulous when you get the phone call from hubby to say "now dont panic, but I'm at the hospital, Ive been in an accident".

Not really sure that saying "now don't panic" is going to help the situation lol

on a much brighter note, my boss offered me corporate tickets to Lady GaGa/Pussycat Dolls today! Woooo!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 27, 2009)

Hey Jen, good to hear that Daly is recovering well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nat - Sorry I forgot about swatching the d/gs and the dior gloss #! I blame uni for that. Will check/do tonight.

My look today could easily be a bride/bridesmaid look - will have to keep this one in mind for jobs!! Very soft smokey look.

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
Stark Naked BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (highlight)
White Frost e/s (highlight)
All That Glitters e/s (lid + crease)
Knight Devine e/s (crease + outer 1/3 lower lashline)
Silver Ring e/s (upper crease)
Silverthorn e/s (upper crease)
Black Tied e/s (little bit on outer V)
Smolder e/k (upper + lower waterlines)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (upper lashline wing)
Black Dazzle d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Angel l/s
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Woohoo about Pussycat dolls!

No problem Ali 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wow, have you got enough stuff on your eyes today?  If I didn't know better.. I would have thought you were trying to compete spectrolite to see who could pack more stuff on the lids! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This week, I am trying to use the lippies that have been neglected.

Face
Same as yesterday
Benefit High Beam
So Ceylon MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Otherworldly p/p (lid)
Delft p/p (crease)
Steamy e/s (inner corner)
Surreal e/s (mid lid)
Club e/s (crease)
Nylon e/s (browbone)
Castle Dew felt tip liner in black (upper lash)
Shu Uemura Painting liner in silver (inner corner and lower lash)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
MUFE dusty rose l/l
Hot Gossip l/s
Extra Amps d/g

Okay, so after putting the lippy on, I realise it wasn't the right colour. Oh well.. I hate matching stuff anyway


----------



## CatsMeow (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_No problem Ali 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, have you got enough stuff on your eyes today? If I didn't know better.. I would have thought you were trying to compete spectrolite to see who could pack more stuff on the lids! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips
MUFE dusty rose l/l
Hot Gossip l/s
Extra Amps d/g_

 
Do you mean MUFE Dusty Pink l/l? 

Hahaha. It didn't seem much e/s at the time... I think I could have gone without Silver Ring e/s. And I only put White Frost e/s on my brow highlight as a corrective measure - I accidentally used the wrong blending brush which had residual All That Glitters e/s on it - so it made my brow bone pink! Heheh. I need sleeeeeeeeeeeeep.

Hey Nat, do you have an inventory of your lippies?


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Do you mean MUFE Dusty Pink l/l?_

 
Is it?  I have no idea. It looks like dusty rose, so I made up the name as I went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_Hahaha. It didn't seem much e/s at the time... I think I could have gone without Silver Ring e/s. And I only put White Frost e/s on my brow highlight as a corrective measure - I accidentally used the wrong blending brush which had residual All That Glitters e/s on it - so it made my brow bone pink! Heheh. I need sleeeeeeeeeeeeep._

 
 Do you have a pic of your look today?   I have to 'pretend' I have a crease. Wish I had one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At least I am happy I can finally work with Club e/s. It was just a poop brown, until I got help from other spectra ladies.  Now it is peacock!! Yay
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_Hey Nat, do you have an inventory of your lippies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, only the MAC ones though.  
I have a biggest lemming for a foundation and it doesn't go away. Thought I was happy with MUFE *sigh*


----------



## CatsMeow (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Is it? I have no idea. It looks like dusty rose, so I made up the name as I went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There is a Dusty Pink l/l but no Dusty Rose l/l. lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Do you have a pic of your look today? I have to 'pretend' I have a crease. Wish I had one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At least I am happy I can finally work with Club e/s. It was just a poop brown, until I got help from other spectra ladies. Now it is peacock!! Yay_

 
Nope sorry, no camera on me today!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Yeah, only the MAC ones though. 
I have a biggest lemming for a foundation and it doesn't go away. Thought I was happy with MUFE *sigh*_

 
Oooh, I'd like to see an inventory of your MAC ones - maybe just PM it to me.

Oh no.. what's wrong with MUFE foundation? Which one do you use? 
I think I'll end up picking a MAC foundation for my kit - MUFE is just too expensive unfortunately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hey do you have their HD Powder?


----------



## sambibabe (May 27, 2009)

^^ Yeah, but I don't even know if it starts with Dusty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have to go home and check it out.  I have a problem with MAC l/l, but MUFE & Inglot l/l work great.  Have you seen new MUFE aqua l/l shades? 

My MAC lippy inventory? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are not going to pass it to my hubby, are you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use both HD foundation and Mat Velvet +.   I find Mat Velvet a bit drying for my skin during autumn/winter.  HD foundation was my HG, until I tried Shu Uemura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All the foundations I tried, they tend to get cakey in the afternoon (after many touchups), but with this foundation, I look like I have nothing on my face!  Apparently there is even better one than Shu foundation, so I have been reading the reviews all morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I have HD powder.  It looks the same as P+P Transparent powder, which is cheaper!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Yeah, but I don't even know if it starts with Dusty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to go home and check it out. I have a problem with MAC l/l, but MUFE & Inglot l/l work great. Have you seen new MUFE aqua l/l shades?_

 
Haven't seen those - have you seen the new diamond e/s? I wanna check those out!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Yeah, I have HD powder. It looks the same as P+P Transparent powder, which is cheaper!_

 
Oooh is the finish as good as MUFE HD powder? The MAC one is $13 cheaper!
Hey do you know how the MUFE shades compare to the MAC NC/NW shades? I'm not sure what's the equivalent of what colour-wise!


----------



## sambibabe (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Haven't seen those - have you seen the new diamond e/s? I wanna check those out!!_

 
 New?  Do they have new shades out?  I have the turquoise one.. Which reminds me, I should have used it today! Dang!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 
_Oooh is the finish as good as MUFE HD powder? The MAC one is $13 cheaper!
Hey do you know how the MUFE shades compare to the MAC NC/NW shades? I'm not sure what's the equivalent of what colour-wise!_

 
I think so..  I get a bit whiteish with MUFE HD powder, but not P+P 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you are paler than me, probably #115?  Jen wears that shade too.. Are you about the similar shades, but a different tone?  #115 is a bit pink.  I got #117 sample, but haven't used it yet.  You can try Sephora MUFE foundation matching thing, but it is clear as mud.


----------



## spectrolite (May 28, 2009)

Todays face:

*Face:*
Usual jazz..

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Rollickin' p/p
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Teal Pigment - Lids + lower lash line
Silverthorn - Inner corners
Heavenly Natural Beauty Diva pigment - Crease
Entremauve - Outer v/Crease
Kajal - upper and lower lash line
Blacktrack
Max Factor Masterpiece Max Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Refined MSF - Face highlight
Format Blush
NARS Crazed Blush
Shimmer Side of Grand Duo Blush - Cheek highlight

*Lips:*
YSL Rouge Volpupte Forbidden Burgundy stain
MAC Crystal Rose lipglass


----------



## CatsMeow (May 28, 2009)

Re-visting Studio Scuplt foundation... and I don't _think _I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will have to see what it looks like later on tonight.

Combining Cork with Silverthorn was an accident - I thought my 226 was clean to blend and it wasn't! I was anticipating a muddy mess, but it actually turned out really well, especially with Black Tied to further darken.

FACE:
MAC Line Filler (lol - need all the freakin help I can get)
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
NC20 Studio Sculpt Foundation
Stark Naked BPB
Margin BPB - needed to slightly warm up the SN BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Brule e/s (lid)
Cork e/s (crease + outer 1/3 lid)
Silverthorn e/s (crease)
Black Tied e/s (outer V)
Smolder e/k (upper + lower waterlines)
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Angel l/s
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## MrsMay (May 28, 2009)

here's an update from me...

Today I'm not wearing any makeup... I'm working from home and playing nurse to hubby.

Yesterday I wore the same as the day before, but I will list it out cos it's probably a few pages back now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP Sin
Lily White pigment - lash to brow
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
Studio Select 
MUFE HD Powder
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
light coat of Blow Dry l/s - I hadnt realised until now how natural this looked on me without a liner!

and for the Pussycat Dolls/Lady GaGa concert last night, I added the following:

Satin Taupe for crease
UD Zero e/s to darken crease
#20 lashes (I  love these!!!)

Refreshed Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Brick lipliner
Rapturous mattene
Cult of Cherry l/g


----------



## sambibabe (May 28, 2009)

I am tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I feel and look crap today, but oh well..  One of those days!!  Simple eyes and bright lips again. Forgot Pink Nouveau was a neon pink on me, but what the heck. There is not a pink lippy I can't handle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Same as yesterday
Grand Duo MB
Moon River MB

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Pink Bronze p/g (lid)
Naked p/g (brow bone)
MUFE aqua liner in black 
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Pink Nouveau l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Extra Amps d/g


----------



## rockin26 (May 28, 2009)

Very nice looks today ladies! Hey Jen how was the concert? Was Lady Gaga better than the PCD?

I was playing with my new colours today, I reeeeally like Satin taupe but it's a wee bit too dark from me to have applied as much as I did on my face skin so I'll keep it as a crease/outer v colour but I think it would pop on darker shades.

*Face*
SFF
SFP (I dunno why people think you can't use this over SFF? It's just a pressed powder?)
Springsheen - blush
Blonde MSF - highlight

*Eyes*
UDPP
Honeylust e/s - inner corner (not a bad e/s but the last Lutre e/s I'll buy)
Satin Taupe e/s - outer 2/3
Inglot Brown (cool brown) e/s - outer v smoked
Shroom e/s - brow
Too Dolly e/s - lower lash line
Alamay black liquid eyeliner
Diorshow Mascara

*Lips*
Marquise'd l/s
Nymphette l/g

Dior Show


----------



## MrsMay (May 28, 2009)

^^ the concert was good!

Lady GaGa completely stole the show, she was much better than PCD!!  I read in the paper today that she's coming back later this year for a solo tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also... there has been news leaked today that Lady GaGa will be collaborating with MAC for a collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Move Over, Fergie!


----------



## sambibabe (May 29, 2009)

Doesn't she look like CatsMeow??  Pic from Pursebuzz


----------



## rockin26 (May 30, 2009)

Is that Katy Perry?? She does look a bit like CM!


----------



## sambibabe (May 30, 2009)

^^ Yeah it is. Don't know about the eyes, but the nose and chin resemble Cats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   My gosh, love her lippy!!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 30, 2009)

Is that a compliment?!?! Could be worse.

I've had a couple of people say I look like the twilight chick, Kristen Stewart, but I don't see the resemblance.


----------



## sambibabe (May 30, 2009)

Kristen Stewart.. Maybe because of the similar skintone and hair?  
It is definitely a compliment - Katy Perry is cute!  If I said you look like Marilyn Manson and that'd be an insult


----------



## CatsMeow (May 30, 2009)

Hahah - I'm a combo of Marilyn Manson and Katy Perry. Awesome!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 30, 2009)

Honest to God, I have just spent the 90 mins interpreting the MUFE HD shades...


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 30, 2009)

Haha Cats.. I was at it for DAYS and then just gave up. There shall be no MUFE foundation for me, lol.


----------



## sambibabe (May 30, 2009)

Bling eyes today

Face
The last of Shu foundation sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MUFE HD powder
So Ceylon MSF
Blonde MSF

Eyes
TFSI
CCB in Pearl
MUFE aqua liner in black
MUFE aqua liner in navy
MUFE Diamond powder in Gold & Fix + (on top of liners)
MUFE Star Powder pale peachy mauve (lid)
MUFE Star Powder iridescent green (inner corner)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Shu Uemura Vinyl gloss in Orange


----------



## MrsMay (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Honest to God, I have just spent the 90 mins interpreting the MUFE HD shades..._

 
What shade are you looking for?


----------



## CatsMeow (May 31, 2009)

Just trying to work out what shades I'd need to cover most faces if I were to use HD in my kit. I've got it ALL sussed out now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Went to MAC yesterday and successfully mooched a couple of samples. I picked up NC20 Studio Stick and NW15 (!?) Studio Fix Fluid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NW15 is actually a better colour match for me... skin looks a bit brighter than wearing the NC shade. So that was suprising. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tried out the SFF today, and I'm rather happy with how it is on my skin. But I have some concerns about using it in my kit:
1. I think dry skintones wouldn't agree with it;
2. The SPF content shows up a little in flash photography I reckon.

Today's look...
FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
NW15 SFF
Stark Naked BPB
Blonde MSF
Light MSF
Fix+

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Brule e/s (lid)
Silverthorn e/s (lid to crease)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (THICK upper lashline)
Smolder e/k (upper and lower waterlines)
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Angel l/s
Baby Sparks d/g

FOTD: (no flash) - I think NW15 is a winner! And I _don't_ look like Katy Perry dammit!!


----------



## MrsMay (May 31, 2009)

^^ 

*hums the tune to "I kissed a girl" *






(well... you _did_ go to an all girls school!)


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 31, 2009)

I'm one of those dry skinned peeps, CatsMeow and SFF/P is just not the go for me.. you might want to try Face and Body for that sorta thing, I use it and it's great.


----------



## rockin26 (May 31, 2009)

Face & Body great for dry skin but can appear oily on others.... it's a tough choice. SFF is probably a good all rounder but yes the SPF in it will lighten in flash photography while F & B won't. Depends on what you'll use it for mostly.


----------



## sambibabe (May 31, 2009)

Staying at home today, so no makeup!  I think I am sick too grrr..


----------



## rockin26 (May 31, 2009)

I had the can't be's big time this morning! I have a wee hangover from having a little too much Moscato at my niece's birthday yesterday. So today I've tried to NOT look so hungover and open up my eyes which clearly just want to be closed in a dark room somewhere. A simple socket eye/cut crease look today because it's all I could muster, it's actually come out a little ethereal looking.

*Face*
SFF applied with the #187 looks so much better than with a normal foundation brush
SFP
Clinique All About Eyes concealer
Blonde MSF - darker side blush, lighter side highlight

*Eyes*
UDPP
Femme Fi e/s - All over lids and lower lash line
Satin Taupe e/s - crease, outer 1/4 lower lash line
Brule e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid eye liner
Bourjois white eye pencil - water line (open those darn eyes!!)
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Marqusie'd l/s
Nymphette l/g


What's wrong Nat???


----------



## CatsMeow (May 31, 2009)

Hey Rockin - you managed a lot more than me... and I don't even have a hangover. No makeup today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you feel better, Nat. 

Btw - I tried out some cheapie ebay criss cross lashes last night and they were really good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not _too _long either!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

I think I got cold.  It is just that because I had the flu shot last month, so it is not like I am fully sick, but I am not well either.  The annoying thing is I still have my appetite, but I feel sick to do any exercise hehe.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 1, 2009)

Good Afternoon ladies!!

Today I went for a minimal look (yep, I've got a case of the cant be's as well!)

EyesL
UDPP Sin
Lily White pigment - lash to brow
Subtle pigment - crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE HD Powder
Perfect Topping MSF

Lips:
nothing so far, probably pink fish tlc


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

What do you think of Smokey Lash, Jen?  I am about to order a sample size, but if it is good, I might go with a full size!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_What do you think of Smokey Lash, Jen? I am about to order a sample size, but if it is good, I might go with a full size!_

 
I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It gives me a bit more volume than my other mascara, and is super black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will definately be getting this again, but probably only via CP (not sure what the price is like here)


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmm, so you must have got the 2nd version one. Not that you need volume to your lashes anyway.. It is totally not fair!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hmm, so you must have got the 2nd version one. Not that you need volume to your lashes anyway.. It is totally not fair!!!_

 
hehehe


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yay for cheapie lashes Ali! I'm planning on doing a decent order from this site for lashes next month Madame Madeline They have Ardell lashes which I've heard great things about.

Sorry to hear you've got another cold Nat, sucks to be sick. I'm located in the hub of all the swine flu outbreaks in Melb, hopefully it stays out of my work!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Robyn, you must have mixed up with Ali.. This is my first cold for the year! lol
How is your stye? I gather it's gone for good?

I heard Madame Madeline actually makes MAC lashes?


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ yeah I must have!! I think the stye is gone or at least on the way out. I'm seeing my doc tonight to get a script so I'll get some value out of my $45 visit and make him look at my bung eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't know that about Madame Madeline? It would sound about right though most cosmetic companys have a few brands.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It gives me a bit more volume than my other mascara, and is super black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will definately be getting this again, but probably only via CP (not sure what the price is like here)_

 
Hey Jen - Re CP for MUFE, do you get that from someone in the states via Sephora? Also, does it end up cheaper with the shipping still?

Exchange rate AUD$1 = US$.80 today!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 1, 2009)

Also, I have a 21st next Saturday - WTF do I wear?!?!
I haven't been to one of those for about 6 years! LOL


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Yay for cheapie lashes Ali! I'm planning on doing a decent order from this site for lashes next month Madame Madeline They have Ardell lashes which I've heard great things about.

Sorry to hear you've got another cold Nat, sucks to be sick. I'm located in the hub of all the swine flu outbreaks in Melb, hopefully it stays out of my work!_

 
I've been drooling over the lashes on Madame Madeline for a while now...

And yeah, you Melbounites can keep that pig flu to yourselves thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey Jen - Re CP for MUFE, do you get that from someone in the states via Sephora? Also, does it end up cheaper with the shipping still?

Exchange rate AUD$1 = US$.80 today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got my sister to pick one up for me while she was in the states, so I didnt have to worry about shipping


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Hope your stye is gone for good, Robyn!!

Jen, but you like bacon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cats, if you go with EMS flat rate shipping.. Don't think 12 of them will fit into one box tho!   I would rather go with EMS than the normal shipping.  I got slugged by the customs twice and it is not pretty.. If you are going to order a multiple of one item, you might as well go with EMS.

21st, hey? Gosh.. I went to 18th last week and came home feeling really OLD.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ funnily enough I've just finished a chicken & bacon subway, and for brekky I had a bacon toasted sandwich!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ Eek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I dare you to have bacon for dinner as well, Jen!
I normally pull out all the bacon and give it to Sam.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 1, 2009)

Mmmm bacon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyone would think it's a bubonic plague outbreak the way the health authorities and going on!

Hey cats for a 21st I'd rec thick black liner, I keep seeing all these younger gals walking around ala Amy Whinehouse! Is that the in thing for the younger ladies? Did I miss this? I just want to walk up to some of them with a Q tip loaded with clinique eye makeup remover, hold them down and attack


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 1, 2009)

Heroin chic. LOL

Thick 60/70s eyeliner is ok, but "bombed-out-and-depleted-amy-winehouse" eyeliner is rank! heheh.

I have too much "padding" for the heroin chic look anyways.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ You wouldn't want to be as thin as her anyway!

How about glittery eyes Cats? Since there will be disco lighting (?), stay with neutral pigment on your lid, glitter liner and falsies?


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 1, 2009)

i had my 21st last year and wore pink freeze, stars and rockets and parfeit amor (blah excus emy spelling at uni and my brains fried) i had a pink theme so it was supposed to fit with that. (however by 7am i did not look so pretty)


----------



## jrm (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_i had my 21st last year and wore pink freeze, stars and rockets and parfeit amor (blah excus emy spelling at uni and my brains fried) i had a pink theme so it was supposed to fit with that. (however by 7am i did not look so pretty)_

 
... last year ...

*starts feeling really really old* ...


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_... last year ...

*starts feeling really really old* ..._

 
I know!  At least I _feel_ like I had one yesterday


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

*bounces about in a 22 year old fashion*


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_*bounces about in a 22 year old fashion*_

 





I don't want to go back to 21. I am happy where I am, but I don't want to get older, that's all


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm happy where you are too, hun! We all age simultaneously but you're just that one step ahead of me hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ Yeah, I just don't think I can handle pimples, exams, dating and living with my parents


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

Lol true I'll wear that!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Neutral eyes today using my favorite combos. Actually it was taught by my MUA, so it is not MY combos, but hers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Tinted Moisturiser & Strobe Liquid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Benefit Erase Paste concealer
P+P Transparent Powder
Benefit High Beam (highlight)
Redhead MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p 
Orb e/s (all over base)
Mystery e/s (crease)
Typographic e/s (v)
Texture e/s (lid)
Gesso e/s (mid lid)
Solar White e/s (highlight)
VOV felt tip liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Hug Me l/s
Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 1, 2009)

I am liking the sound of that lip combo Nat!! Will have to try <3


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

^^Last year, when I asked for the JLo lip colours, that's what my MUA gave to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am totally not 'team anti lustre' for Hug Me l/s!  It is creamy!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 1, 2009)

today I had absolutely zero inspiration... (exhausted)

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Cakeshop s/s - lid
Silverthorn e/s - lid
Smoke & Diamonds e/s - crease
UD Zero e/s - outer crease
Nightfish fluidline (this goes fantastically with Silverthorn!!!)
MUFE Smoky Eyes

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE HD Powder
Moon River MB

Lips:
Plum lipliner
Soft Touch l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds really pretty Nat, pics? Don't you love Typographic? I haven't felt the need to get Carbon because I'm so happy with it, and really how many blacks do we need.

I got a bit muddled with my colours today so it's a cool & warm look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFP
Clinique All About Eyes concealer
Blonde MSF - Dark side blush - light side highlights

*Eyes*
UDPP
Chillproof e/s - inner corner & brow
Tancentric e/s - rest of lid
Star Violet e/s - crease
Twinks e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - outer v
Alamay black liquid liner
Bourjois white pencil - waterline
Mabeline Define a Lash mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s (my HG lippie)


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

But Jen, at least you are pretty today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Robyn, I hate Carbon. Can't blend that shit for the life of it!  Typoographic is dreamy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I am going to order all of matte2 shades, before they might disappear off the shelf completely.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I'm happy where you are too, hun! We all age simultaneously but you're just that one step ahead of me hehehe  _

 
Hahah. Good call, Michelle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for the suggestions chickies! Much appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I might go with Nat's recommendation... neutral eyes with falsies - might brighten up the tearducts with Gold Dusk p/g and maybe stick on Her Glitz g/l on lower lashline and team with Russian Red l/s and CCB Premeditated for blush.

Going to wear black jeans and some sort of top... stuff knows which one tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not a formal 21st - more casual dresscode so I can wear jeans. Woot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might practice that look this weekend as I have an engagement to go to (21st is on the 13th July)... seriously have no idea what to wear clothing-wise to this event because it's outside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So tricky when it's outside. Will definitely be wearing a jacket so maybe it doesn't really matter what's underneath!

Not wearing anything today. My pussycat passed away this morning so I look like a bit of a mess.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

Poor Cats..*hugs*  I am sorry to hear about your cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You are a bit of social butterfly tho!  How about your Alannah Hill stuff to the engagement party?


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 1, 2009)

Awwwww Ali I'm so sorry to hear about your puddy tat!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's like loosing a member of the family, I dunno what I'd do without my little guy. Saffy will have to give you loads of cuddles and kisses.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Poor Cats..*hugs* I am sorry to hear about your cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You are a bit of social butterfly tho! How about your Alannah Hill stuff to the engagement party?_

 
Thanks. He was such a nice cat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good idea, Nat! I might wear the purple AH skirt to the engagement - with black tights tho or I'll freeze my arse off!

Thinking of wearing the AH cami with my black jeans to the 21st... but it's a bit "booby". lol. What do you think? Here's a pic:


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 1, 2009)

^^^wowza! I like it!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Awwwww Ali I'm so sorry to hear about your puddy tat!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's like loosing a member of the family, I dunno what I'd do without my little guy. Saffy will have to give you loads of cuddles and kisses._

 
Thanks Robyn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Basil (who is on my Specktra avatar) is still with us. It was Oskar who passed on. When I moved out of home, Oskar stayed home with mum (mum let me take the naughty/destructive cat - Basil) because Oskar was inside & outside cat and was used to people being at home to let him in & out (mum's retired) and my hubby and I both work fulltime, so it wasn't going to work. Oskar was 10 years old and stuck in his ways! We tried having him at our place but he fretted and could only be inside because we were worried he'd do a runner if outside. Anyway, Mum's o/s at the moment so I had to tell her what's happened. She was so devastated. Oskar was boarding at the vet when it happened, so he had care straight away but they couldn't stabilise him. So sad.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 1, 2009)

I watched Marley & Me on Sunday and cried my eyes out. Don't know how I'd cope when something happens to Sambibabe. It is inevitable that she will die one day, but I don't want to think about it. Hope you are holding up okay Ali!

Do you have a boob tube? lol.  I can't handle AH cardigan without it. Not that I have much to fall out, but I'd be too self conscious!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't want to watch that movie - I will seriously ball my eyes out because I have the gist of what will happen!! It's hard with animals - love em so much, but like people, they are mortal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Saffy and Basil were hugged-out this morning I think.

Re the top - I don't have much to fall out either. heheh. 

I think I'll wear the top with my black jeans to the 21st and just have my hair down. Won't feel as exposed with my hair down. Plus the bottom half of me is completely covered so that's all good.

I never wear AH cardis on their own because they are a smaller fit on me in general. I'd have gaping bits if i did all the buttons up. LOL.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I never wear AH cardis on their own because they are a smaller fit on me in general. I'd have gaping bits if i did all the buttons up. LOL._

 
AH cardis on their own?  You mean button up all the way?  I love AH cardi with a cami underneath.  I stopped buying from them though after finding an identical cardi (the one with a bow print) for $10 in a Korean store!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 2, 2009)

Aw Ali honey I'm so sorry about Oskar...


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Aw Ali honey I'm so sorry about Oskar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Thanks, Jen. I keep thinking that at least he was in really good health up until 2 days ago, and didn't have to endure a prolonged sickness.

I whacked some pigments on my face today... was running out of time but wanted to wear makeup today as I have uni after work...

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
NC20 Mineralised Satinfinish Foundation + a wee bit of NC20 Studio Sculpt Foundation (I think I might sell this)
Redhead MSF (highlight)
Earth to Earth MB (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Vanilla p/g (highlight)
Gold Mode p/g (socket)
Gold Dusk p/g (inner 1/3 lid)
Jardin Aires p/g (crease)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (thin upper lashline)
Smolder e/k (upper waterline)
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s
Bare Necessity d/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 2, 2009)

today I wasnt going all out as I meet our new CEO this morning.  Also because we have no hot water so I washed the front half of my hair in the basin (just the bits that would annoy me) and put it back into a ponytail (very rare thing for me)

Eyes:
UDPP
Magic Dust e/s - highlight
Elite e/s - lid
Smut e/s - crease (all e/s from trip palette)
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Marquise'd l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 2, 2009)

I hope you're feeling a bit better today Ali!

Last night I went into Priceline to take stock of all the Bourjois items I'm planning on stocking in my kit and ladies you must check out their chrome and glitter eyeliner pencils, they are fab!! I wasn't really there to buy anything but I stopped to check out the Loreal Chromeline e/s and I was pretty impressed. I wouldn't rec all the colours but I did end up buying Silver Brown which is a really nice taupe brown with silver sparkles! Probably not the best for day wear but I wore it to work anyway cos sparkly things make me happy. Definately worth a look as they're on special for $14 this week.

*Face*
SPF
Blonde MSF - oh bugger it, all over the face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*
UDPP
Inglot matte brown no 234 - lid to brow
Loreal Chomeline Silver Brown - lid
Inglot brown #?? - outer v
Yoghurt e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara
Bourjois white eye pencil - waterline

*Lips*
Naked Frost l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 2, 2009)

Woke up late again (why can't I hear the alarm anymore?), so liner eyes instead of usual shadow eyes. 

Face
Same as yesterday
Benefit High Beam (highlight for upper cheeks, browbone, nose & chin)
Cantaloupe Blush

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Shimmermoss p/g (all over lid)
Bark e/s (lightly on the crease)
Dazzlelight e/s (highlight)
Quick Frost p/g (inner corner & lower lash)
MUFE aqua liner in black
MUFE aqua liner in bronze
MUFE diamond powder in smokey (on top of liners)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
YSL Rouge Volupte Peach Passion l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Steppin' Out d/g


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Nat, what's so fab about this diamond powder? Is it like a pigment?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

^^Diamond powder is like Reflect glitters, but sparklier!  It is made with synthetic mother of pearl.  Freakin' expensive too!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds beautiful, could you post a post for me? Or point me out to where one would already be on here?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ Post a pic?


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Blah blah blah... clearly I'm a typing spaz today!! Yes a pic please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm stuck on reception so I'm typing in between answering phones


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

No problem Robyn. Here is the pic I posted awhile back. The sparkles were bitch to photograph lol.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Preeeeeeety.......


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 3, 2009)

me likey^^


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your cat Cat's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The Diamond Powder looks amazing Nat. 

I've been neglecting this thread lately. I think I'm just bored with my looks more than usual but today I used a few things that I have not used in ages so I was happy about that. 

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Cash Flow p/p
Guilded Ash - Lids
Henna - Inner corners
Showstopper - Crease
Smoking - Outer v/Crease
Next to Nothing - Brow highlight
Orpheous Kohl Power - Lower lash line w/Smoking patted over top
Blacktrack
Plush Lash
*
Cheeks:*
MSF Duo - Shimmer side as highlight
Nars Mounia Blush
So Ceylon MSF
*
Lips:*
Beaux Lustreglass


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ Hey, Bibi, you need to post pictures of your beautiful eyemake up!  No more hiding them behind your thick glasses


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 3, 2009)

^Aww lol >_< Sometimes I do take pictures but I hate how they come out. I'm not Mz.Photogenic by any means. But here is one from a week or 2 ago that wasnt half bad... I used Mutiny, Aquavert, Cloudburst and Bottle Green.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 3, 2009)

^^^^WOWZA!!!!

I need to go back and practice my flicks... what brush do you use for those? I'm still not super happy with the ones I've used so far.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

Holy moly! That tealy blue is really amazing!

Robyn, I think Bibi uses a high quality brush and liner product. You can see she filled out her brows too. Way too cool and definitely 'in'.  I know Bibi didn't ask for CC, but what the heck.


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 3, 2009)

spectrolite did you use a p/p base? they colours just pop, i can never get aquavert to look that good.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^^^WOWZA!!!!

I need to go back and practice my flicks... what brush do you use for those? I'm still not super happy with the ones I've used so far._

 
I use the MAC #209 liner brush to do my liner.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_Holy moly! That tealy blue is really amazing!

Robyn, I think Bibi uses a high quality brush and liner product. You can see she filled out her brows too. Way too cool and definitely 'in'. I know Bibi didn't ask for CC, but what the heck._

 
Ahahha, good times Nat >_< "Liner product". You make me laugh!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 
_     spectrolite did you use a p/p base? they colours just pop, i can never get aquavert to look that good._

 
I used the cyan/aqua colour from my Mehron pastel palette as a base. The blue that is really popping is probably Mutiny. I only used Aquavert in the inner corner of my lid but the Mehron definitely helped the blue show up better.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I use the MAC #209 liner brush to do my liner._

 

Ouch, I can't do the flicks like that with _MY_ #209. So obvioulsy, it is not just the tool lol. It's all skills!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_ 
Ahahha, good times Nat >_< "Liner product". You make me laugh!

I used the cyan/aqua colour from my Mehron pastel palette as a base. The blue that is really popping is probably Mutiny. I only used Aquavert in the inner corner of my lid but the Mehron definitely helped the blue show up better._

 
 Oh, time to pull out my Mehron palette lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 3, 2009)

I love you Bibi! Do a Biogreen and Bottle green look I can copy plz thank you *mwah* <3


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ oh yes, I second that and while you are there, could you do the Youtube tutorial version as well?  Just kidding.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 3, 2009)

Oooh I wanna see more pics, Bibi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I figured I should try out my studio stick NC20 sample today. The product was much creamier than I anticipated, coverage is ok, but I can see cakiness already in my T-zone. It will be interesting to see what happens as the day goes on. I reckon this product would be a nightmare for dry skin. 
Does anyone use it? 

Figured I'd do a mock version of the look I'm gonna do for the upcoming engagement and 21st parties... ('cept I'll use Russian Red l/s and falsies).

FACE:
Prep+prime
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
NC20 Studio Stick Foundation
CCB Premeditated (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (highlight - hey Robyn should I switch Brule and Shroom?)
Brule e/s (lid)
Cork e/s & Jardin Aires p/g (crease)
Espresso & Black Tied e/s (outer V)
Smolder e/k (upper & lower waterlines)
Her Glitz g/l (lower waterline)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (upper lashline + flick)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s (RR l/s next time)
Bare Necessity d/g (maybe Rue de Rouge d/g... dunno. That might be a bit too OTT?)

NOTD:
OPI - Suzi & the Lifeguard 

I feel like I need some form of highlight on the tearduct/inner 1/3 lid area tho... because it actually looks quite plain (despite the million products used).


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I figured I should try out my studio stick NC20 sample today. The product was much creamier than I anticipated, coverage is ok, but I can see cakiness already in my T-zone. It will be interesting to see what happens as the day goes on. I reckon this product would be a nightmare for dry skin. 
Does anyone use it? 

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (highlight - hey Robyn should I switch Brule and Shroom?)

I feel like I need some form of highlight on the tearduct/inner 1/3 lid area tho... because it actually looks quite plain (despite the million products used).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My trainers all agreed the stick foundations work best on oily skin rather than dry so you're on the ball there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking about testing out the Kryolan TV sticks for that?

Me personally with highlight I decide based on the finish of the lid. If it's quite shimmery I'd go Brule if it was more matte or VP I'd go Shroom, but it also depends if you're thinking for day or night? Night time I'd probably use something more shimmery/frosty to go with the darker lid colours, hope that makes sense! 

I found Honeylust this week to be a nice tear duct e/s??


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

My 'outta control' blue look today.

Face
Same as yesterday
Blonde MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Rollickin' p/p
Clear Sky Blue p/g (all over wash)
Tilt e/s (lid)
Blue Storm p/g (crease)
MUFE Diamond Shadow in Turquoise (mid lid)
Lark About p/g (highlight)
Felt Tip liner
MUFE Aqua liner in Aqua
Dazzle Lash

Lips
YSL Rouge Volupte #9 (something pink, don't know) l/s
Shu Uemura 333s l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 3, 2009)

The lid is not shimmery at all (even from putting a wee bit of Jardin Aires in the crease), so I reckon I'll stick with Shroom as a brow highlight and just put a touch of Jardin Aires p/g in the tear duct. I'll have to swatch Honeylust down the track!! It's for a night time look, so I'll use Russian Red l/s and falsies to vamp it up a bit.

Kryolan? Let me know how that goes. I think I get a Kryolan concealer wheel for my course. I haven't used their products before. 
Studio Stick can shove it. lol.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 3, 2009)

I've heard the TV Sticks are pretty good so I'll grab one down the track and let you know how it goes


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Bibi,
Guess what? There will be 4 brand new Rouge Volupte shades in August!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lucky I am skipping Colour Craft!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2009)

well I did a blue look today too...

Eyes:
UDPP
Dior Quint "Blue Denim"
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
MUFE Smoky Eyes

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Pink Swoon blush

Lips:
All's Fair l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I love you Bibi! Do a Biogreen and Bottle green look I can copy plz thank you *mwah* <3_

 
Awww you are so sweet >_< I read your message before I got dressed this morning and tried to think of a way to use the two together that would compliment my outfit. This is what I came up with - it looks heaps like the other look haha.. What can I say? I love my teals. You cant really see the Bio-Green from that angle but it's there!! Please ignore my giant eye bags, it was so early.





*Eyes:*
Mehron aqua colour - base
Cakeshop s/s - Lower lash line
Creme Royale - Brow highlight
Earthen Glow Minerals "Rio" - Lids
Bio-Green - Inner 1/3 of lid
Bottlegreen - Crease/Outer v area
Reflects Transparent Teal
Same colours repeated on lower lash line
YSL Mascara - a sample I got. No idea what it is but I likey!
Kajal + Blacktrack

*Cheeks/Face:*
Mac Refined Zone
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Format Gleeful Blush
Brunette MSF

*Lips:*
Lickable Cremesheen
Magnetique lipglass


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My 'outta control' blue look today.

Face
Same as yesterday
Blonde MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Rollickin' p/p
Clear Sky Blue p/g (all over wash)
Tilt e/s (lid)
Blue Storm p/g (crease)
MUFE Diamond Shadow in Turquoise (mid lid)
Lark About p/g (highlight)
Felt Tip liner
MUFE Aqua liner in Aqua
Dazzle Lash

Lips
YSL Rouge Volupte #9 (something pink, don't know) l/s
Shu Uemura 333s l/g_

 
^If I have to take pic's then so do you, especially if you are using my favorite shades - Blues!!! Sounds like gorgeous combo.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_     Hey Bibi,
Guess what? There will be 4 brand new Rouge Volupte shades in August!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lucky I am skipping Colour Craft_

 
^OMG >_< That is the best news. I hope that there will be a Lavender shade! I can't get enough of those yummy lippies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And wtf, skipping Colour Craft?? Oh the humanity!


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 4, 2009)

spectrolite you should seriously start your own youtube channel, your makeup is perfect!!! i can only dream of flicks that good


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^If I have to take pic's then so do you, especially if you are using my favorite shades - Blues!!! Sounds like gorgeous combo._

 
I took the pic this morning and it looked so bleh, especially after looking at your flick.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 I never used Blue Storm pigment before.. It looked plain this morning, but when I looked it under the light.. WOWWW

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_ 
^OMG >_< That is the best news. I hope that there will be a Lavender shade! I can't get enough of those yummy lippies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And wtf, skipping Colour Craft?? Oh the humanity!_

 
 Haha.. there will be 2-3 new pink, one plum and one brown. Not sure if any of those pink has lavendar!   Haha.. I am glad I am skipping CC.. I want the new YSL palette (have you seen the promo pic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it is US$56. Grr


----------



## annegal (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_spectrolite you should seriously start your own youtube channel, your makeup is perfect!!! i can only dream of flicks that good_

 
And I will def watch your videos religiously !


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2009)

Awwww girls! You all are just so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Thanks for your kind encouragement. It's funny how we are all our own worst critics. Most days I'm so unhappy with my makeup and wish that I could be as good as other people, but hearing your comments makes me feel like I'm doing something right >_< I don't think I'll ever start a YouTube channel but the ones I get the most inspiration and helpful hints from are definitely juderivera, fauryn78 and petrilude. If you are not doing so already check out thier channels!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 4, 2009)

Your flicks are amazing! Imma steal your hands so I can do such pretty eyeliner too <3


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_[/color]I am glad I am skipping CC.. I want the new YSL palette (have you seen the promo pic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it is US$56. Grr_

 
^I saw the promo on Temptalia a few minutes ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I *must* get that palette. Some things you just gotta like... not think about the price and just buy it hahha!! This is probably why I'm so poor all the time.
 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_Your flicks are amazing! Imma steal your hands so I can do such pretty eyeliner too <3_

 
Hey I need those!! >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I saw the promo on Temptalia a few minutes ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I *must* get that palette. Some things you just gotta like... not think about the price and just buy it hahha!! This is probably why I'm so poor all the time.
_

 
 I agree.. I will see if I can dupe the look with MAC, but knowing myself.. I will think about it all the time and then finally cave in.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

I had a crazy morning, but at least my look is okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Same as yesterday
Benefit High Beam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have to get a full size of this soon
Fun & Games BPB

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Silverthorn e/s (inner 1/2)
Steel Blue p/g (crease)
Print e/s (v)
Vanilla p/g (highlight)
Shu Uemura paintint liner in Silver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if this thing wasn't so expensive, I would have grabbed more!!! 
Felt tip liner in Black
Dazzle Lash

Lips
YSL Rouge Volupte in Peach Passion l/s
Steppin' Out l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice look Nat, I love silver and blues together. I want to try Silverthorn with Deep Truth soon.

Nuetral look today but I don't like Woodwinked with Satin Taupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Woodwinked is quite warm next to ST and I dunno I just don't like it, I think I'll try Woodwinked with Twinks next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
Same old stuff!

*Eyes*
UDPP
Femme Fi e/s - lid
Satin Taupe e/s - crease
Woodwinked e/s - outer v
Gold Mode p/g - inner 2/3 over Femme Fi
Brule e/s - brow
Bourjois black eye pencil - waterline
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Marqueis'd


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ Robyn I'm not a fan of woodwinked at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I wanted brights... so I went for pinks and purples!

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanila pigment - highlight
Pink Couture s/s - lid
UD Fishnet e/s - lid
UD Ransom e/s - outer 1/3rd lid
Top Hat e/s - crease
UD Zero e/s - outer crease
UD 24/7 liner Zero
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Face:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Gentle MB

Lips:
Pleasing slimshine

It was much brighter than what I've been wearing recently - evidenced by hubby saying to me... "What's with all the makeup??"


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Woodwinked on me is so bleh too, I need to work on it!  Steel Blue is a bit more teal green on me though!  I wouldn't have thought of Silverthorn & Teal combo, until I saw iheartmakeup's look!

lol @ Jen.. Hubby used to say that to me and now he knows better. Especially now that his father doesn't cook for him anymore.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Woodwinked on me is so bleh too, I need to work on it! Steel Blue is a bit more teal green on me though! I wouldn't have thought of Silverthorn & Teal combo, until I saw iheartmakeup's look!

*lol @ Jen.. Hubby used to say that to me and now he knows better. Especially now that his father doesn't cook for him anymore*._

 





I have been known to threaten not to cook for Daly... especially since I'm a pretty decent cook


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ Oh man, I would suck up to you for your wonderful cooking. All your baking stuff on Facebook drives me nuts!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Oh man, I would suck up to you for your wonderful cooking. All your baking stuff on Facebook drives me nuts!_

 
hahaha dont worry, wait until I post pics of the Flamingo cupcakes and the coconut ice fairy cakes that I'm finishing this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a thing for cooking & baking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Must be something to do with the artistic side of me...


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_hahaha dont worry, wait until I post pics of the Flamingo cupcakes and the coconut ice fairy cakes that I'm finishing this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a thing for cooking & baking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must be something to do with the artistic side of me..._


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ Nuetral look today but I don't like Woodwinked with Satin Taupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Woodwinked is quite warm next to ST and I dunno I just don't like it, I think I'll try Woodwinked with Twinks next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Woodwinked and Espresso work really well, if you have a warm dark brown you should be ok. I don't have Twinks so I dunno about that one sorry! 

Satin Taupe is more of a cool brown I think. I have problems trying to match a blusher with ST on my crease or lids. Still haven't work that one out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What the hell goes with cool brown neutral eyes? Meh.

Nat - I've gotta try out Steel Blue and Silverthorn! I love Steel Blue!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Totally changed my planned eye makeup for the engagement this weekend. Going to do a dramatic smokey eye with falsies and nude/pink lip (probably Angel l/s) - complete opposite to neutral eye and Russian Red lip!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 5, 2009)

I love Steel Blue too!  Bought the whole jar, before it got DC'd!

Haha.. Thank goodness for the trial makeup Cats! So you decided to do the Amy Winehouse look afterall? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am so hungry!!  I am THIS close to running to Baker's Delight and grab some scones grr.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 5, 2009)

Haha. Amy Winehouse. Nah, I think I might give her hardcore liner and bird's nest hair a miss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She must have a fantastic time detangling that mop. Ugh.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 5, 2009)

well today the only things on my agenda was work and a quick catch up with Ali...

Eyes:
UDPP
Sugarshot e/s - highlight
Cakeshop s/s - lid
Olive Groove e/s - lid
Flourishing e/s - crease
Shadowy Lady e/s - outer crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Lollipop Loving l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 5, 2009)

Just playing with the eye combination that a MUA suggested last night.  It looked weird and unfortunately, it looks weird on the eye too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oh well, love trying new ideas, so it is all fun. 

Face
Same old crap
Benefit High Beam
Cantaloupe Blush

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Phloof e/s (inner 1/2)
Parfait Amour e/s (mid lid)
Star Violet e/s (crease) 
Fig 1 e/s (v)
Soft Force e/s (highlight & Lower lash)
Felt tip liner in black
UD 24/7 liner in 1999
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Brave New Bronze l/s
Melt in your mouth c/s


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds nice to me, Nat!

I'm wearing:

Face: 

NW25 concealer
NW20 SFP
Perfect Topping MSF
Gentle MB
Blush of Youth BP

Eyes:

Corn s/s
Stila - Kitten e/s
Bright Future e/s
Smolder e/k
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

I cant remember the name of the l/g.. it was orangey! Maybe Ola Mango!..


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 6, 2009)

^^ I haven't tried Bright Future yet.. What do you think of it?

Was that MUA new?  She came up with the weirdest colour combinations.. Like Satin Taupe on top of Plumage? It was nice though!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 6, 2009)

Nah she's not new her name's Melissa  Yeah it was pretty! I really liked BF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blended niceee


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey ladies - practiced my party look this arvo!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OMG - MUFE HD Foundation = I'm in the love!! (Don't tell hubby! LOL)

Posted it in the FOTD thread:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/f...m-love-141262/


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 6, 2009)

Holy shit Ali!!  I really thought your MAC NW15 foundation looked pasty on you, but HD looks faaaaantastic!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 6, 2009)

I did a neutralish look today since I was only running errands. 

*Eyes:*
Cash Flow p/p
Femme Fi - Brow highlight
Earthen Glow Minerals "Sparkle Brown" - Lids
A Little Folie - Crease
Smoking - Outer V/crease
Orpheus Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Kajal + Blacktrack
Max Factor Masterpiece Mascara
*
Face:*
Refined MSF - Highlight
X-Rocks Blush <3

*Lips:*
Boring ol clear gloss


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey Bibi & Nat - thanks heaps for your comments!
I'm officially in love with MUFE HD!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 7, 2009)

I did a Style Warriors look today! I used my tempting quad hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face:

NW25 Moisture tech
Concealer
Inglot loose powder
Eversun BPB - this is nice!
Redhead MSF

Eyes:

Next to Nothing e/s
Bright Future e/s
Tempting e/s
Dark Edge e/s
Spare Change pearlglide liner
Smolder e/k
Richground f/l
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Purple Rite l/s - LOVED this
Fierce and Fabulous l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 7, 2009)

Yay for the SW look, simplyenchantin!!  Sounds great - should have posted a pic!!

My look was another simple look with glittery liners.. I went a bit overboard with the silver liner, so a bit christmas-y lol. 

Face (got foundation matched at Shu today!)
Shu Uemura UV foaming base
Shu Uemura Face Architect Smoothing Fluid Foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #774
Shu Uemura powder 

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Vex e/s (all over lid)
Print e/s (crease)
Felt tip liner in Black
Shu Uemura Painting liner in Silver
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Shu Uemura blue pink lippy
Shu Uemura blue pink gloss


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 7, 2009)

i had a work function lats night and wore aquavert jewel blue and parfeit amore. not that special however i used my white chromaline as a base and i was amazed at the staying power. I went to bed with my makeup on (yes i know naughty me) and when i woke up 7 hours later it was still perfect, colours still bright and not smudged... i was seriolsy amazed.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 8, 2009)

Did a carbon copy of my Satin Taupe/Dark Devotion/Carbon look that I posted in the FOTD forum on Saturday again for the party last night. 

Also did a friend's makeup... smokey/blue-ish look:

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select Concealer
Her own foundation + MUFE HD #115
Blonde MSF (highlight)
Stark Naked BPB (blush)
Inglot White Powder (highlight)
Inglot Bronzer (contour)

EYES:
UDPP
Cork e/s (brows)
Lancome Brow Pencil
Painterly p/p (socket)
Blackground p/p (lid)
Knight e/s (crease)
Silverthorn e/s (upper crease)
Carbon e/s (lid)
Smolder e/k (upper + lower waterlines)
Bourjois Sparkling Black e/k (lower lashline)
Black Tied e/s (lower lashline)
Girl Groove g/l (lower lashline)
Black Dazzle d/l
eBay Falsies

LIPS:
Her own gloss

And... I'm not wearing anything today!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 8, 2009)

I did a red/coppery look today.. cbf listing it all! I used Coppering, Cranberry, Amberlights, light bronzey colour from Inglot, Shroom and Orb.. usual face stuff + On a Mission BPB.. not sure if I like it yet, it went on really pigmented so I might have to use a different brush, I used Blush of Youth BP to soften it down


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 8, 2009)

Did a sunset look using MUFE shadows.  Holy cow.. can't believe how pigmented MUFE shadows are!!  I even had to remove some, before my parents came around.. Just in case they might nag me that I look like a clown


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Did a sunset look using MUFE shadows. Holy cow.. can't believe how pigmented MUFE shadows are!! I even had to remove some, before my parents came around.. Just in case they might nag me that I look like a clown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So Nat what you're telling me is that I shouldnt worry too much about Bright Future and look at the MUFE e/s instead?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 8, 2009)

^^ Haha.. I bought Bright Future, so I am not going to say, 'don't get it'. I have to drag you down with me, right?


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 8, 2009)

Haven't posted in a few days due to severe laziness! But back again!

Simple look today but I think I have inadvertently drawn attention to my pash rash chin by wearing bright lippy! (I made out with a 21 year old hottie for 3 hours Friday night, Oh my!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Face*
SFP
Clinique All About Eyes concealer
Gorgeous blush in Blossom

*Eyes*
UPDD
Rebenesque p/p - lid and above crease
Honeylust e/s - over Rubenesque
Brule e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Girl About Town l/s


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2009)

Today I was inspired by someone to use my Inglot e/s...

Almost looks like a Chill look!

Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot # 615 (Cream similar to Phloof!) - highlight
Pink Couture s/s - lid
Inglot # 679 (warm pink) - lid
Knight e/s - crease
Inglot # 692 (matte black, texture of Matte2) - outer crease
Lilthograph fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Pink Treat cremestick liner
Long Stem Rose slimshine


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh my Robyn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sounds like you had an exciting night!  I only got to make out with my dog over the weekend.

Had to drive my dad to the airport at 4:30am today, so I only got to have two hours of sleep.  I can't believe I bothered to have makeup!

Face
same as before.. All Shu stuff
P+P powder
Benefit High Beam
Intenso MB

Eyes
TFSI
Benefit Skinnyjeans cream shadow
MUFE aqua liner in black
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Purple Rite l/s
MUFE purple l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh my Robyn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, sounds like you had an exciting night! I only got to make out with my dog over the weekend.

Had to drive my dad to the airport at 4:30am today, so I only got to have two hours of sleep. I can't believe I bothered to have makeup!_

 
hehehehe, yeah but you have a man Nat so you've got all those supplies on tap! I haven't been with a fella since my ex and I split months ago so all I've had is my puppy dog to give me kisses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




430am!! I can't beleive you bothered putting on makeup either


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_hehehehe, yeah but you have a man Nat so you've got all those supplies on tap! I haven't been with a fella since my ex and I split months ago so all I've had is my puppy dog to give me kisses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





430am!! I can't beleive you bothered putting on makeup either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  I need to trade-in hubby for a younger and hotter model.  Enjoy it Robyn!  I don't even remember what pash-rash looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to the airport with no makeup.  I didn't even wash my face, because I didn't want to waste my expensive skin care, which was only applied on for 4 hours.  I came back home, slept for an hour and applied the makeup with such enthusiasm (not).


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





 I need to trade-in hubby for a younger and hotter model. Enjoy it Robyn! I don't even remember what pash-rash looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Hubby wasnt able to shave for about 4-5 days after the accident and I screwed my face up every time I kissed him because he had "whiskers".  I dont tolerate whiskers, I'm sorry, I dont care how good looking you are!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 9, 2009)

Yep, I call whiskers = human scourer.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yup he had whiskers which = pash rash! Still, it was worth it


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Hubby wasnt able to shave for about 4-5 days after the accident and I screwed my face up every time I kissed him because he had "whiskers". I dont tolerate whiskers, I'm sorry, I dont care how good looking you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't mind stubble (hubby has to shave everyday because he's ultra manly and has a 5 o'clock shadow at about midday. lol), but Alex grew a beard for movember and I HATED it. My hair kept getting caught in his whiskers and ripping out =  major NO NO for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was like freakin velcro.

Robyn - Sounds like a great way to spend a Friday night!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 9, 2009)

My dad has a beard and I dunno how my mum deals with it!

It was a great way to spend a Friday night, he's 6 years younger than me and quite a spunk. Pity I have to work with him though so it's sure to get out and I'll cop heaps of flak.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice one Robyn!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 9, 2009)

Grey look today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
MUFE HD Green Primer
MUFE HD #115 Foundation
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (highlight)
Silver p/g (lid)
Softwash p/g (crease)
White Gold p/g (inner V)
Smolder e/k (upper + lower lashlines)
Carbon e/s (lower lashline)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (upper lashline)
Lancome Brow Pencil
Dior Show

LIPS:
Angel l/s
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 9, 2009)

here is that Smoke & Diamonds look for you Ali!

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Smoke & Diamonds e/s - lid & crease & lower lashline over Wolf
Inglot e/s # 692 (matte black)
UD 24/7 liner Zero 
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara
Wolf Pearlglide (lower lashline)
UD 24/7 liner Yeyo - waterline

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Marquise D' l/s

here's the pics!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/c...-smoke-141567/


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Jen! hottie hot hot!!


----------



## selfish22007 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_i had a work function lats night and wore aquavert jewel blue and parfeit amore. not that special however i used my white chromaline as a base and i was amazed at the staying power. I went to bed with my makeup on (yes i know naughty me) and when i woke up 7 hours later it was still perfect, colours still bright and not smudged... i was seriolsy amazed._

 

That combo sounds pretty.  How did you wear this, the placement...???

tia!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 10, 2009)

No makeups today cos I'm stuck home with a toothache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Probably won't wear anything for the rest of the week


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 10, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon, Robyn.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok, I think I've spent enough time crying and time to fish some cosmetic goodness out again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today ~

Eyes ~
BB Mascara - thanks to a gorgeous lady here otherwise I would never have had it, luuuuuurve it!!!!
Nanogold
Sweet Chestnut
Foxy Lady liner

Face/cheek ~
Shiseido foundation and setting powder
Merrily MB
Etude #3 highlighter - GORGEOUS!!!

Lips ~
Was Prudeaux which I LOVE, but switched for Hang Up cremesheen. Does anyone else find their slimshines going sticky in their tubes after a while? Mine do and I ended up applying it like a gloss/lip stain


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_No makeups today cos I'm stuck home with a toothache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Probably won't wear anything for the rest of the week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww I'm sorry Robyn!  Hope you feel better soon!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Ok, I think I've spent enough time crying and time to fish some cosmetic goodness out again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today ~

Eyes ~
BB Mascara - thanks to a gorgeous lady here otherwise I would never have had it, luuuuuurve it!!!!
Nanogold
Sweet Chestnut
Foxy Lady liner

Face/cheek ~
Shiseido foundation and setting powder
Merrily MB
Etude #3 highlighter - GORGEOUS!!!

Lips ~
Was Prudeaux which I LOVE, but switched for Hang Up cremesheen. Does anyone else find their slimshines going sticky in their tubes after a while? Mine do and I ended up applying it like a gloss/lip stain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's good to see you back Jan-Lee!  We're here for you if you need us!


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *selfish22007* 

 
_That combo sounds pretty. How did you wear this, the placement...???

tia!_

 
I used aquavert in the inner third/tear duct
jewel blue on lid, outer third, and middle lower lashline
and parfeit amore on the outer v and crease and outer lower lashline
and i used shroom as my highlight (i rarely use anything else)


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Etude #3 highlighter - GORGEOUS!!!
_

 
 Wow, you have Etude? How did you get it?


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Ok, I think I've spent enough time crying and time to fish some cosmetic goodness out again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today ~

Eyes ~
BB Mascara - thanks to a gorgeous lady here otherwise I would never have had it, luuuuuurve it!!!!
Nanogold
Sweet Chestnut
Foxy Lady liner

Face/cheek ~
Shiseido foundation and setting powder
Merrily MB
Etude #3 highlighter - GORGEOUS!!!

Lips ~
Was Prudeaux which I LOVE, but switched for Hang Up cremesheen. Does anyone else find their slimshines going sticky in their tubes after a while? Mine do and I ended up applying it like a gloss/lip stain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yay welcome back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, I wore spanking rich for the 1st time yesterday, why did I wait soooooooo long?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







really basic slap today-

EL DW
MUFE HD powder

MAC bare study PP
MAC shroom
rimmel sexy curbes mascara

NARS irresistiblement bronzer
MAC glissade MSF

MAC pink d'lush lipstick


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey ladies! I went off to the dentist this morning and my wisdom teeth were badly infected so he took them out.  For a giggle I went in wearing Extra Amps d/g to give him something pretty to look at and he said 'my those lips are sparkly! we don't see that often in here!' hehehe I loved that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I can't feel half my face and I have a mouth full of gauze


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Robyn - hope you feel better soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At least the teeth are out now so they can't raise any more havoc! 
LOL @ Extra Amps d/g. That's cute.

I'm not wearing anything today - naughty me.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 11, 2009)

Robyn.. Poor dentist had to work with your sticky d/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Did you save your teeth for the fairy?  

CatsMeow, are you saving your MUFE at the moment? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Loving my look today.  Makeups look better when you had a plenty of sleep buhahahaha.  Pity I am only going to walk down to the bakery today. 

Face
Shu Foundation
Benefit concealer
P+P powder
Naked p/g (cheek, chin and brow highlight) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Pincurl e/s (inner corner, lower lash)
Vex e/s (right lid)
Silverthorn e/s (left lid)
Print e/s (crease)
Blacktrack f/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Gentle Coral tlc


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 11, 2009)

ooh I love this thread! so many new ideas.

Okay well here's my first FOTD, I'm kinda boring and neutral.

Face:
Studio Fix fluid NC25 (mixed with some moisturiser)
Estee Lauder Double wear concealer
Bobbi Brown powder in sand
Stila Sun bronzer in shade 2 (got this yesterday, love it)
prestige shimmer highlighter
Pink and Rose blushes from Coastal Scents 28 palette

Eyes:
UDPP
Bobbi brown beige for highlight, Mulch on lid and a Plum Brown from coastal scents palette on crease and Deep Feelings to go over liner.
Rimmel Black eyeliner

Lashblast mascara

Lips:
Hot Gossip


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Hey ladies! I went off to the dentist this morning and my wisdom teeth were badly infected so he took them out.  For a giggle I went in wearing Extra Amps d/g to give him something pretty to look at and he said 'my those lips are sparkly! we don't see that often in here!' hehehe I loved that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I can't feel half my face and I have a mouth full of gauze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL that is funny! Giving the dentist a thrill, not the gauze.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 11, 2009)

Robyn I hope you're feeling better soon!!

Today I had a play with some of my new e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - highlight
Inglot e/s (middle green in the palette I bought yesterday) - lid
Smoke & Diamonds e/s - crease
Nightfish fluidline
UD Pyrotechnics glitter liner
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Lightly Ripe l/s

side note - I really like Pyrotechnics glitter liner!  It's quite subtle (no base colour) and just multicoloured glitter so it just catches the light


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ CatsMeow, are you saving your MUFE at the moment? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not at all, Sleeping Beauty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had to rush this morning, so I'm fugly face no makeup today. Plus, I've decided that I'm going to use up the rest of my Mineralise Satinfinish and Studio Sculpt during the week at work, and use my MUFE for weekends and events/parties.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ 
side note - I really like Pyrotechnics glitter liner! It's quite subtle (no base colour) and just multicoloured glitter so it just catches the light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Jen is Nightfish f/l a grey colour? UD g/l sounds good, are the UD ones as good as the MAC g/l?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 11, 2009)

hmm xlonglashesx..  Bobbie Brown, huh?  Their 25% sale is tempting me at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was planning to strut down to the bakery, but of course I left my purse at work!  So I only got to go and let my dog out!  All these make up for picking up the poop! Grr


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey Jen is Nightfish f/l a grey colour? UD g/l sounds good, are the UD ones as good as the MAC g/l?_

 
Nightfish is described by MAC as a "soft black".  It is a soft black with brown, khaki and olive tones in it... in short - it is gorgeous!  It goes with so many more looks than black (which can look a little harsh at times) and I love it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_hmm xlonglashesx.. Bobbie Brown, huh? Their 25% sale is tempting me at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was planning to strut down to the bakery, but of course I left my purse at work! So I only got to go and let my dog out! *All these make up for picking up the poop!* Grr_


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 11, 2009)

Omg todays look really took some work. It started out disastrous thanks to my overly watery eyes. Seriously it was *tragic*. Imagine blue tears... Yep BLUE. That was me on the way to work this morning lol.. I didn't even have sunnies to hide behind. My left eye would not stop watering up and the makeup wouldnt stick on the lower lash line. I ended up taking it all off at work with a baby wipe, running to Safeway to buy a eye lining pencil, relining my lower lash line and reapplying the blue shadow which I thankfully bought along with me. Luckily there were no more tears for the rest of the day but it really was a nightmare to deal with. I looked so avant garde - in a baaaad way.

The look:

*Face:*
Usual business

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Mehron Lime Green coloured base Lids
Mehron Blue coloured base - Lower lash line
Fresh Green Mix Green Mono Side - Lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Femme Fi - Brow highlight
Metal Blu - Lower lash line
Sea + Sky Blue mono side - Lower lash line. I think some of the Mineral shadows make my eyes water!
Feline Kohl Power - Tightlined
Masterpeice Max Mascara

*Cheeks/Face:*
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Format Blush
Shimmer Side of Grand Duo Blush

*Lips:*
Clear lipgloss from Kit


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jun 11, 2009)

Ooh, just found this subforum! Hello to all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's products smooshed on my face:

Face -
Nivea TM
MAC X-Rocks blush
NARS Albatross to highlight

Eyes -
UDPP
Stila Warm trio from the 2007? holiday collection
MAC Blacktrack fluidline

Lips -
MAC Rubia lipstick


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey allthingsgirly!

Oh no Bibi, what caused the watery eyes?  Do you think you are allergic to blue? You had the same problem with Rated R blue!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_hmm xlonglashesx..  Bobbie Brown, huh?  Their 25% sale is tempting me at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 WHHHAAATTTT???? They're having a sale??!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Argh. Better for my credit card that I didn't know.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG Spektrolite.. my left eye always waters too! I have a constant drip out the side.

Have you got allergies?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_





 WHHHAAATTTT???? They're having a sale??!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Argh. Better for my credit card that I didn't know._

 
Hehe.. only happening in US though. We don't get sales here


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hey allthingsgirly!

Oh no Bibi, what caused the watery eyes?  Do you think you are allergic to blue? You had the same problem with Rated R blue!_

 
^^I don't know what causes the problem honestly. It is something I've suffered with for a while now. Sometimes just going outside into sunlight makes them water lol.. Maybe I'm some kind of vampire?! Your blue theory is interesting though I have never had issues with my other blues. Just Rated R and Sea+Sky it seems. (Thinking about Rated-R makes me want to smash it lol... hate it!)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 
_OMG Spektrolite.. my left eye always waters too! I have a constant drip out the side.

Have you got allergies?_

 
^^I have never had any allergies or hay fever. It is so weird, it usually only happens in the mornings as I'm getting ready and on my way to work. What really sets them off is if there is any breeze coming through. I think I just have really sensitive eyes >_<. Tomorrow morning I'll try talking to them and gently coaxing them into cooperation so as not to hurt their feelings.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 11, 2009)

I seriously need to get more blues! Gorgeous is having another student sale on Monday, I'm going to head down and grab a few things and I'll be focusing squarley in the blues.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllThingsGirly* 

 
_Ooh, just found this subforum! Hello to all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's products smooshed on my face:

Face -
Nivea TM
MAC X-Rocks blush
NARS Albatross to highlight

Eyes -
UDPP
Stila Warm trio from the 2007? holiday collection
MAC Blacktrack fluidline

Lips -
*MAC Rubia lipstick*_

 
ooh - I've just bought this... what do you think of it??

and welcome to the Aussie sub-forums


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey sambibabe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_ooh - I've just bought this... what do you think of it??

and welcome to the Aussie sub-forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Love Rubia. Luckily it's a close match with VGV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a gorgeous MLBB kinda colour on me! I hope you'll like it too


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 11, 2009)

Style Warriors look today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Half way through this I thought I might have to completely wipe my makeup off because it was looking _that _bad, but then it all came together in the end and I'm quite happy with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it was because my 217 wasn't completely dry after cleaning it so it got a bit murky with Night Manouvres on the crease.

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
Margin BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Black Tied e/s (outer 2/3 lid)
Night Manouvres e/s (crease)
Soft Force e/s (upper crease - highlight)
Bright Future e/s (inner 1/3 lid)
Smolder e/k (both waterlines)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (upper lashline winged)
Bourjois Brown Metallic e/l (lower lashline)
Black Dazzle d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s
Bare Necessity d/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 11, 2009)

^^ Ali I need to come and see you to figure out if I need Bright Future or not before the CP window closes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did a variation on the Smoke & Diamonds look from earlier in the week today... except that I used all MATTE e/s!!  Yep, I know, I never use all matte e/s, but I figured I would give it a go - and I liked it!

Eyes:
UDPP
Blanc Type e/s - highlight
Copperplate e/s - lid & inner crease
Inglot matte black e/s - outer crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes Mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Blow Dry l/s

Nails:
CG Ruby Pumps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (this is the n/p I have been seaching for the last 20 years!!  Where have you been???)


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ Ali I need to come and see you to figure out if I need Bright Future or not before the CP window closes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Go mattes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, I have uni from 9 - 12pm tomorrow morning (how crap is that?!). But I can drop past your place on the way home with Bright Future in tow?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Go mattes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, I have uni from 9 - 12pm tomorrow morning (how crap is that?!). But I can drop past your place on the way home with Bright Future in tow?_

 
lol yeah I thought you would like the fact I used mattes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You would be an absolute legend if you could stop by!!!  I will be at work by that stage (after dropping Daly off at the "Ultimate Blokes Expo" and getting some samples of granite from the granite place), you know where to find me.  Thanks chicky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool - I'll be there at about 12:15pm.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 11, 2009)

spectrolite, hope you are not allergic to blues - it is your favorite colour!

Bright sunny day today (yay) and a bright green look for me!

Face
Shu stuff
Benefit High Beam
Just had a mental block - what blush am I wearing today?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes
Mehron pastel palette - green base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aquavert e/s (inner corner)
MUFE peacock green e/s (crease)
MUFE diamond shadow in turquoise (lid)
Soft Force e/s (highlight)
Blacktrack f/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Lollipop Loving l/s
Chanel Tangerine Dream l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC clear gloss

Brighter green IRL, but oh well.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 12, 2009)

^ ooh pretty!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 12, 2009)

^^Nice one Nat! Gorgeous blending of the greens >_<

Today I was a Spicey Chocolate lady hehe! Unfortunately no one tried to take a bite out of me but here's hoping for next time.

*Face:*
Mehron Primer
Refined Zone
Studio Tech
MSF Natural
Refined MSF - Highlighting <3 Must buy backup!!
Ablaze+X-Rocks - Cheeks
A few sprays of good ol Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Nice Vice p/p
Red Velvet s/s - Lower lash line
Sweet Chestnut - Lids
Brash - Inner 1/3rds of eyes
Spiced Chocolate - Crease
Carbon - Crease
Nanogold - Brow highlight
Beauty Marked - Lower lash line
Masterpiece Max Mascara
Kajal + Blacktrack

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime lip
Kirsch Mattene
Quick Tease Lipglass - I would have used Jampacked but there isn't much left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta find a backup asap.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_ 
Today I was a Spicey Chocolate lady hehe! Unfortunately no one tried to take a bite out of me but here's hoping for next time._

 
Yeah Bibi, it is the spicey part that doesn't agree with everyone.  Perhaps stick with Swiss Chocolate next time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope I get to find Spiced Chocolate quad at EL outlet next week. 

Do you have Mehron palette other than the pastel one?  I wore the green one today and I can't believe my lid is still 'matte' after a nap. Now I want a neutral colour!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 12, 2009)

well today I didnt have a huge amount of time so I stuck with a look I knew should work...

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Cakeshop s/s - lid
Inglot e/s # 631 (olive khaki gold colour) - lid
Flourishing e/s - crease
Inglot e/s # 692 (matte black) - outer crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Blow Dry l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 13, 2009)

Today I wore a green look. It was heaps of fun since I don't really wear green often.. dunno why it's a gorgeous colour! >_<

*Face:*
Primer + Refined Zone
Mineralized Powder Foundation
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Refined MSF -  Highlighting
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Green colour from Mehron Tropical Palette - Base colour blended into the crease area
Aquavert - Inner 1/3rd of lids
Shimmermoss - Rest of lids
Newly Minted - Crease
Beauty Burst - Just above newly minted 
Pompous Blue - Crease
Solar White + Nanogold - Brow highlight
Cakeshop Shadestick - Lower lash line
Teal Pigment - Lower lash line
Kajal + Blacktrack
Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gleeful + Lovething Blush
*
Lips:*
4N lipstick
Cherry Blosson lipglass


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 13, 2009)

My look was so bleh today.. I think the nude lips and neutral eyes aren't my thing.  I looked so freakin' tired (well 3 hours of sleep didn't help either), but once I put the pink lippy on, I became alive again.  Ahhh power of pink lippies!

Face
Koh Gen Do Colour Base in Yellow
Koh Gen Do Aqua foundation
P+P Powder
Benefit High Beam
Redhead MSF
(later on, Benefit gal applied Hello Flawless & Coralista on me and now I look so cakey!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Eyes
Mehron Palette light brown
Soft Force e/s (inner corner, browbone)
Bright Future e/s (lid)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tempting e/s (crease)
Embark e/s (v)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Brave New Bronze l/s
Smile d/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My look was so bleh today.. I think the nude lips and neutral eyes aren't my thing. I looked so freakin' tired (well 3 hours of sleep didn't help either), but once I put the pink lippy on, I became alive again. Ahhh power of pink lippies!
_

 
You're the pink lippie queen for Australia Nat!! (ElegantOne is the pink lippie queen for the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I was successfully enabled by Ali yesterday to get Bright Future, so today I tried a dupe look...

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - highlight
Corn Shadestick - lid
Inglot e/s # 652 (buttercup yellow with gold duochrome) - lid
Charred e/s - crease
UD 24/7 liner Zero
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Blow Dry l/s (still rocking this - it gives me just the slightest bit of colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL Jen, who is ElegantOne?
Haha.. Are you sure about Bright Future? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simple look today. OMG, looooove Bronzescape!  Impassioned was a bit dark for me, so I didn't get it and now I want to get Scatterays!

Face
Same Koh Gen Do stuff as yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Benefit High Beam
Cantaloupe Blush

Eyes
TFSI
CCB in Pearl
Solar Bits in Bronzescape (lid)
Sugarshot e/s (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
Shu Uemura painting liner in silver
MUFE star powder in pale peach (lower lash)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Don't know yet.. Probably Shu pink lippy with dazzleglass on top

Has anyone used Bobbi Brown gel liner?  I loved one of the colours, but the pricing is like $45-$48? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't see how it would be better than Fluidline, but is it?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL Jen, who is ElegantOne?
Haha.. Are you sure about Bright Future? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simple look today. OMG, looooove Bronzescape! Impassioned was a bit dark for me, so I didn't get it and now I want to get Scatterays!

Has anyone used Bobbi Brown gel liner? I loved one of the colours, but the pricing is like $45-$48? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't see how it would be better than Fluidline, but is it?_

 
ElegantOne is one of the main enablers in the colour story threads ;-)  She has the title "Queen Enabler" and owns almost every pink l/s you can imagine.

Isnt Bronzescape pretty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will be getting Impassioned asap!

I used to use the Bobbi Brown gel liner for years before I realised that MAC have fluidlines.  I honestly cant remember how much I paid, because I bought the brush at the same time.  From my experience it's pretty much similar to Fluidline, perhaps stays on a tiny bit longer...  it also feels dryer to apply - not as creamy as fluidline.  I'm pretty sure I have this in the dark grey and the sapphire shimmer colours... I did have it in black but have replaced that with my Inglot liner when it finally ran out.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2009)

Dude, is there a leaky left eye party going on? I want in on that! It's a frigging plague. So yes, it appears I'm invading a little. Blame Jenny.

My makeup today includes infamous paint on the lid, bare canvas on the brow bone, MUFE 92 in the crease, MUFE 6L aqua eyes to line, black mascara, foundation, concealer, powder, MAC Cheek blush and random gloss. Huzzah! Nothing like having 25 minutes or so from bed to out the door for work.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Dude, is there a leaky left eye party going on? I want in on that! It's a frigging plague. So yes, it appears I'm invading a little. Blame Jenny.

*My makeup today includes infamous paint on the lid*, bare canvas on the brow bone, MUFE 92 in the crease, MUFE 6L aqua eyes to line, black mascara, foundation, concealer, powder, MAC Cheek blush and random gloss. Huzzah! Nothing like having 25 minutes or so from bed to out the door for work._

 
*stomps foot*

I want infamous paint dammit!!!

Yeah, everyone blames me... you... Jeanette... Ali... Nat... I am the root of all evils - just ask the girls here


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_*stomps foot*

I want infamous paint dammit!!!

Yeah, everyone blames me... you... Jeanette... Ali... Nat... I am the root of all evils - just ask the girls here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And I want Hot & Sour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You evil thing, you!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_And I want Hot & Sour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You evil thing, you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MUAHAHAHAHAHA

*insert evil laugh*


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 14, 2009)

^^Sunday drama for me >_< I'm off to the MAC counter for a quickie visit then a staff meeting at my shop in Carlton, then dinner with the girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Face:*
Mehron Primer
MAC Mineralize Powder Foundation
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Sudio Lights Concealer
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Mehron Base - Deep purple from Tropical Palette
Interview Mineralize Trio - Navy Blue side on lids
Entremauve - Crease
Interview Trio - Deep sparkly brown side in crease
Interview Trio - Sparkly copper glitter in inner corners
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Inverview Navy + Entreamauve on top of that
Earthen Glow Minerals "Wish" - Brow highlight

*Cheeks:*
Perfect Topping MSF for highlighting face
Nars Crazed Blush
Petticoat MSF

*Lips:*
Buoy o Buoy Lipstick
Love Knot lustreglass


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Isnt Bronzescape pretty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be getting Impassioned asap!

I used to use the Bobbi Brown gel liner for years before I realised that MAC have fluidlines. I honestly cant remember how much I paid, because I bought the brush at the same time. From my experience it's pretty much similar to Fluidline, perhaps stays on a tiny bit longer... it also feels dryer to apply - not as creamy as fluidline. I'm pretty sure I have this in the dark grey and the sapphire shimmer colours... I did have it in black but have replaced that with my Inglot liner when it finally ran out._

 
I was surprised to find Impassioned darker than Bronzescape.  I don't know what possessed my head, but thought Bronzescape was the darker one!  Doh.. Anyway, Impassioned felt more crease colour to me, so I got Bronzescape instead!  I am still thinking about the other two though!

Thanks for the info about the gel liner.  I want Greyish brown gel liner, rather than warm chocolate brown. Isn't Dipdown leaning toward warm brown?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I was surprised to find Impassioned darker than Bronzescape. I don't know what possessed my head, but thought Bronzescape was the darker one! Doh.. Anyway, Impassioned felt more crease colour to me, so I got Bronzescape instead! I am still thinking about the other two though!

Thanks for the info about the gel liner. I want Greyish brown gel liner, rather than warm chocolate brown. Isn't Dipdown leaning toward warm brown?_

 
Yep, dipdown is more of a warm brown I think.

I know Inglot does a greyish brown gel liner, but it isnt real dark...


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Sunday drama for me >_< I'm off to the MAC counter for a quickie visit then a staff meeting at my shop in Carlton, then dinner with the girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
What did you get, Bibi?  My usual MUA wasn't working yesterday and this particular MUA was on my back, asking if I was buying anything. I swear, she asked me every 30 seconds!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Yep, dipdown is more of a warm brown I think.

I know Inglot does a greyish brown gel liner, but it isnt real dark..._

 
Clinique has a gel liner for $37 as well. They have greyish brown.
Guess Clinique, MAC, Bobbi Brown - all belong to the same company and offering similar stuff


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_What did you get, Bibi?  My usual MUA wasn't working yesterday and this particular MUA was on my back, asking if I was buying anything. I swear, she asked me every 30 seconds!_

 
^^I just went in to get some samples of Studio Sculpt foundation so I know what shade to order for the F+F sale. Which chick was annoying you at Myer?? The really nice tall guy served me. He used to work at the pro store but now he's at Myer >_< He's always so nice and friendly!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I was surprised to find Impassioned darker than Bronzescape.  I don't know what possessed my head, but thought Bronzescape was the darker one!  Doh.. Anyway, Impassioned felt more crease colour to me, so I got Bronzescape instead!  I am still thinking about the other two though!

Thanks for the info about the gel liner.  I want Greyish brown gel liner, rather than warm chocolate brown. Isn't Dipdown leaning toward warm brown?_

 
Dipdown is a warm, poopy brown.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^I just went in to get some samples of Studio Sculpt foundation so I know what shade to order for the F+F sale. Which chick was annoying you at Myer?? The really nice tall guy served me. He used to work at the pro store but now he's at Myer >_< He's always so nice and friendly!_

 
I don't know her name, but she looked like Maggie Gyllenhaal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is it the guy that looks like Robert Downey Jr? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He was wearing Girl About Town lippy two weeks ago!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 
_Dipdown is a warm, poopy brown._

 





 thanks for the mental picture


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 14, 2009)

today I went for a fall look! Spiced Chocolate Quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Spiced Chocolate Quad - all of the colours
Cedarrose s/s - inner 2/3rds lid
Blurburry s/s - outer 1/3rd lid
Inglot dark brown gel liner
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Intenso MB

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Utterly Posh d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Yay!!  Love Intenso & Hot Planet MB!!
Staying at home today, but wearing makeup, just to play with the foundation and base samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At least I look pretty going to safeway!

Face
Koh Gen Do Colour Base in Green
Koh Gen Do Aqua Foundation
p+p powder
Benefit High Beam
Blonde MSF

Eyes - HK palettes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Yoghurt e/s (all over lid)
Stylin' e/s (lid)
Stately Black e/s (crease)
Beautiful Iris e/s (lid)
Vellum e/s (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Tasty t/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 15, 2009)

Seeing as today is nothing... I'll post yesterday's look which was smoked out brown/gold/copper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





FACE:
MUFE HD Green Primer
MUFE HD Foundation #115
MUFE HD Powder
Margin BPB (blush)
Redhead MSF
Inglot Bronzer

EYES:
UDPP
Sublime Nature paint
Brule e/s (highlight)
Rose Gold p/g (crease)
Melon p/g (upper crease + inner V)
Dark Devotion e/s (lid + outer V)
Smolder e/k (both waterlines)
Bourjois Metallic Brown e/l (lower lashline)
Star Brunette d/l
Espresso e/s & Lancome Brown Pencil (brow)

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s
Bare Necessity d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ Was it for the 21st?  Sounds hawt!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 15, 2009)

Nope... 21st was:

FACE:
MUFE HD Green Primer
MUFE HD #115 Foundation
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB
Blonde MSF
Inglot Bronzer
Vanilla p/g (highlight)

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p (socket)
Blackground p/p (lid)
Knight Devine e/s (crease)
Silverthorn e/s (upper crease)
Brule e/s (highlight)
Carbon e/s (lid)
Smolder e/k (both waterlines)
Black Tied e/s (outer V + lower lashline)
Girl Groove g/l (lower lashline)
Reflects Transparent Teal p/g (inner V)
Black Dazzle d/l
Espresso e/s & Lancome Brow Pencil (brows)
eBay Criss-Cross Falsies

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 15, 2009)

I did a plum/brown smokey look today.

Face:

SFF NC20 (I've got NC25 and NC20 and can seriously, barely see a speck of difference other than one is a little more yellow)
Bobbi brown powder sand
Stila sun bronzer 02
NYX angel blush
coastal scents 28 palette darker rose blush

Eyes:
mulch on the lid
cavort (I think it's cavort, mid rose from the infatuating rose palette) above crease
deep golden plum from c/s palette in crease
mulch and deep feelings on lower lash line
satisfy inner corner.

Lips
NYX tea rose (don't like this)
hey sailor l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hye Nat what do you think of Stately Black e/s?

I hate it, so patchy and grainy!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Hye Nat what do you think of Stately Black e/s?

I hate it, so patchy and grainy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Yeah it doesn't do much for me either (same as Stylin'), it is so pretty in the pot though!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_






 thanks for the mental picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're more than welcome!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 15, 2009)

I LOVE Hey, Sailor l/g. Totally my fave colour ever.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 15, 2009)

Haven't worn purple in years so giving it a go today. Dunno whether I like it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hate the fact that Inglot do not have names for their e/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't remember the #s, but I'll write the equivalent MAC colour.

FACE:
MUFE HD Green Primer
MUFE HD #115 Foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blonde MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (highlight)
Inglot e/s Beautiful Iris dupe (inner 1/3 lid + upper crease)
Inglot e/s Parfait Amour dupe (lid)
Inglot e/s Darker version of Parfait Amour (crease)
Smolder e/k (both waterlines)
Black Tied e/s (lower lashline + outer V)
Revlon Black Liquid Liner (thick upper lashline winged)
Dior Show

LIPS:
All's Fair l/s
Date Night d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ Picture please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didn't have much time this morning, so simple peachy look today.  At least my foundation base looks impeccable today - love you Koh Gen Do!!!

Face
Same as yesterday with a bit more illuminator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Benefit High Beam
So Ceylon MSF (contour)
Cantaloupe Blush

Eyes
TFSI
Perky p/p
Paradisco e/s (all over wash)
Da Bling e/s (mid lid and lower lash)
Pinked Bronze p/g (mid lid)
French Cuff e/s (lower lash & brow bone)
Hush e/s (highlight)
MUFE aqua liner in 19l - matte bronze
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Ravishing l/s
Gold Rebel l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 15, 2009)

Surprisingly, my look today was primarily MUFE...

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - highlight
MUFE #10 e/s - lid (frosty yellowy gold)
Smut e/s - crease
MUFE Aqua Eyes 0L (black) Upper lashline, lower 1/3rd lashline & waterline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Primer
Sun Rush lustredrops

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Sunsational l/s


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I LOVE Hey, Sailor l/g. Totally my fave colour ever._

 

I love it too except for the glitter chunks that get stuck to my lips when it wears off! Incentive to put more on I guess


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 16, 2009)

Hehehe! I did a Stila - Kitten wash today with So There Jade powerpoint.. and I went to the MAC counter and had Sun Rush l/d applied! And I have solarbits swatches on my hands, does that count?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Yeap, you are 'wearing' swatches!!

It has been 7 hours since I applied my foundation and I still don't need to touch up. Holy crap. I ain't shiny no more!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Yeap, you are 'wearing' swatches!!

It has been 7 hours since I applied my foundation and I still don't need to touch up. Holy crap. I ain't shiny no more!_

 
^^ holy shit that's no mean feat Nat!!

Here's the link to some pics from today:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...bright-142133/


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Looks better than my Bright Future!  See?  I don't always try to enable? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeah, my mum even told me yesterday that it is unusual for my face to be matte, because it is usually covered in oil.  Gee.. thanks mum.  She is the culprit of passing the oily skin gene in the first place!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 16, 2009)

Back at work today and managed to last half a day! Also meant putting on some makeups

*Face*
SFP
Clinique all about eyes concealer
Blonde MSF - dark side blush, light side highlight

*Eyes*
UDPP
Rubenesque p/p - inner half lid
Bright Future e/s - over Rubenesque
Parfait Amour - outer half lid
Brule e/s - brow
Shroom - centre brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Marques'd l/s
Nymphette l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I love it too except for the glitter chunks that get stuck to my lips when it wears off! Incentive to put more on I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^Ugh... those chunks are the reason I carry baby wipes everywhere. Midday I always wipe off my lipglass and reapply. I find that if I reapply over old glitter then my lips feel really gritty and gross!! Yuck.

Today I did a purple look but I couldn't be bothered typing it all out haha...I will mention that I wore Bright Future as a brow highlight though and LOVED IT!!! >_< It's like Solar White x a million.


----------



## tepa1974 (Jun 16, 2009)

Todays look was inspired by a YT tutorial from MakeupRepublic (aka Awilda on Specktra.net):
_(all MAC unless otherwise stated)_
EYES:

Pollinator-inner 2/3s of lid
Creme de Violet-outer 1/3 of lid
Bamboo-crease
Sketch-outer v

CHEEKS:
Physician's Formula bronzer
Peachy blush from Coastalscents blush palette
Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks in Beige

LIPS: 
Purple Rite but changed it to clear gloss


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Ugh... those chunks are the reason I carry baby wipes everywhere. Midday I always wipe off my lipglass and reapply. I find that if I reapply over old glitter then my lips feel really gritty and gross!! Yuck. _

 

Okay here we have the best idea of the day!

I try getting them off with tissues, serviettes, my sleeve (not really) and nothing will get those little buggers off!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 16, 2009)

Today I'm using LLL.. Dunno what possessed me to do so because I hate the stuff and it's a bitch to remove. Turned out great tho.

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
NW20 SPF Select Concealer
Bourjois Rose D'Or (blush)
Redhead MSF (highlight)

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Aqualine LLL
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s
Bare Necessity d/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ oooh.. Aqualine is purdy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment - highlight
Impassioned solarbits - lid
Satin Taupe e/s - crease
Inglot matte black e/s - outer crease
Inglot dark brown gel eyeliner
CG Volume Exact mascara - brown

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
So Ceylon MSF
Soft & Gentle MSF - highlight

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Sunsational l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Today I'm using LLL.. Dunno what possessed me to do so because I hate the stuff and it's a bitch to remove. Turned out great tho.
_

 
^^As long as the result is good, that's all it matters, right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wanted to play with Shu green liner today! Love it so much, I even gave a kiss to hubby (he paid for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  I don't have shadows or liners in this shade, maybe I might venture out to Kelly/Bottle greens!

Face
Same as yesterday
MUFE HD powder
Benefit High Beam
NARS Amour blush

Eyes
Light brown from Mehron Aqua palette
Omega e/s (all over wash)
Bark e/s (crease)
Vanilla e/s (mid lid and highlight)
Vov Felt tip liner in Black (tighline)
Shu Painting Liner in Green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cakeshop s/s & Her Glitz g/l (lower lash)
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Brave New Bronze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Smile d/g

Damn.. The picture doesn't even show the green liner!  Grrr.. I can't stand the nudey lips!! I need a pink lippy (depressed by my own photo lol)!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh, let me clarify that I am not wearing a toupee either!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh, let me clarify that I am not wearing a toupee either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha. Hey I think the liner looks great. I can see it. So great that I've endured the 4mins it's taken for this page to load up to write this comment (stupid internet network being routed via Singapore). I have a seriously faaaarked up internet connection at work atm.

Oooh sounds like a nice smokey brown look, Jen!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hahaha. Hey I think the liner looks great. I can see it. So great that I've endured the 4mins it's taken for this page to load up to write this comment (stupid internet network being routed via Singapore). I have a seriously faaaarked up internet connection at work atm.

Oooh sounds like a nice smokey brown look, Jen!_

 
Haha thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You just wanted to see the toupee!!

How does Impassioned look on ya lid, Jen?


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You just wanted to see the toupee!!_

 
That too.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_How does Impassioned look on ya lid, Jen?_

 
FOTD will be up shortly...


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

and here it is...
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...5/#post1677550


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ You look great!!!  Impassioned looks fab on you, but don't think I can handle it on my lid.. Oh well, crease colour it is


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 17, 2009)

Minimal stuff for me today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
Light MSF
Bourjois Rose D'Or (blush)
Redhead MSF (highlight)

EYES:
Star Brunette
Inglot White Pencil
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
All's Fair l/s
Date Night d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 17, 2009)

Loving my pink lippies today!  Yay for pink!

Face
Same Koh Gen Do stuff as yesterday (last of the sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Inglot powder
Benefit High Beam
Grand Duo Blush

Eyes
TFSI
Fresco Rose p/p
Pen n Pink e/s (all over wash)
Da Bling e/s (mid lid)
Sketch e/s (crease)
Pink Freeze e/s (inner corner & lower lash)
Hush e/s (blend out crease)
Kitschmas p/g (lower lash & mid lid)
MUFE Aqua Liner in matte taupe. Can't remember the number
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Lovelorn l/s
Shu Uemura l/g (pink with blue purple pearls!)


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

Quick smoky kinda look cos I didnt have much time, nothing too spesh.

Eyes:
UDPP
Blanc Type - highlight
Copperplate - lid
Inglot matte black - crease
MUFE Aqua Eyes 0L
MUFE Smoky Lash

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Blow Dry l/s

and a FOTD thread with piccies...
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/a...y-fotd-142307/
It's our 10 year anniversary today since we got engaged (married 3.5 years ago) and I've been told to go home at lunch & finish packing the bag on the bed - I'm presuming he's booked somewhere for tonight for dinner & am room overnight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  He's a sneaky bugger!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ Congrats Jen!  Hope you have a great time!
I can't help but thinking that if hubby was planning that for me.. I think I would ask him to buy me makeups instead! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll be happy with Dinner, new makeups and stay home.  Gosh, I am obsessed!!  And have no romantic bone in my body.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Congrats Jen! Hope you have a great time!
I can't help but thinking that if hubby was planning that for me.. I think I would ask him to buy me makeups instead! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be happy with Dinner, new makeups and stay home. Gosh, I am obsessed!! And have no romantic bone in my body._

 
hahahaha

Hubby is a romantic.  For our first wedding anniversary, he picked me up from work on the Friday, and told me we were going for a drive in the hills (not that unusual for us).  We ended up at a B&B in the hills, which he had secretly booked for the weekend.  He had also packed my clothes for the weekend (including my favourite comfy clothes) and some of my makeup (he had been watching me during the week to see what my routine was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  when I got there I discovered that he had a replica bouquet made up for me for our anniversary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also as the 1st wedding anniversary present is normally paper, he had printed up the poem he wrote for our wedding onto really nice paper and had it framed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep, I have a romantic husband


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

Aww.. He is a keeper!

Mine bought me a LV wallet last year as a surprise valentine's day present (not much of a surprise, because he rang and told me on the way home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Now we are no longer scumming on his parents, I'd be lucky to get anything or go somewhere.  Oh wells.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 18, 2009)

At least you people have partners


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ Er, so do you?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 18, 2009)

I do? That's news to me! I've been single for weeks now


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ Oh really?  I am sorry hun.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 18, 2009)

Mich we need to get out together and find us some men!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 18, 2009)

True except men suck


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 18, 2009)

Simple glowy look today...ie. "CBF Friday". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select SPF Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satin Finish Foundation
Bourjois Santal #92 (blush)
Redhead MSF (highlight)

EYES:
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil
Girl Groove g/l (lower lashline)

LIPS:
Soft Wave l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

Trying to do a natural glowy (glow is the theme Ali!) look.. It was actually hard to control myself, not to dab on eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Koh Gen Do stuff
Inglot powder
Benefit High Beam
So Ceylon
Fun & Games BPB

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
MUFE Star Powder Pale Peach (lid & lower lash)
MUFE Star Powder Iridescent Green (inner corner)
Sugarshot e/s (browbone)
Blacktrack f/l
UD 24/7 liner in Stash
Dazzle Lash

Lips




Benetint
Goldyrocks d/g

OMG, I finally found a use for Goldyrocks!
The gold pearls sparkle crazy against Benetint! (not showing in the pic, but you will get the idea)





Do I look natural-glowy?


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 18, 2009)

Very pretty nat! Your cheeks have a lovely pale flush too them


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 18, 2009)

Gooooooooooooorgeous Nat!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

Heehee thanks ladies


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey girlies - I am back!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - lash to brow
Coco pigment - crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB
Lightscapade MSF (not that I needed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Lips:
Pink Fish TLC


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 18, 2009)

BTW you're cheek bones are fan-fuckin-tastic!!! I wanna take to them with some contouing and highlight!! May have to use you for BW shots in my portfolio. Cheeks come up amazing in BW with good contouring


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_BTW you're cheek bones are fan-fuckin-tastic!!! I wanna take to them with some contouing and highlight!! May have to use you for BW shots in my portfolio. Cheeks come up amazing in BW with good contouring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me?  Aww thanks Robyn.  Haha the cheek model sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wished I had beautiful hands to be a Palmolive or Vaseline model, but I will take cheek model


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Me? Aww thanks Robyn. Haha the cheek model sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wished I had beautiful hands to be a Palmolive or Vaseline model, but I will take cheek model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heheh. I keep thinking of when George Costanza was a hand model in Seinfeld... BAHAHAHA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, Nat you could definitely be a cheek model - 'face' cheek, not 'butt' cheek, we haven't got a pic to verify the latter yet.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 18, 2009)

^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Butt model!! hehehehe, we could start a new forum Butt Of the Day


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_But yeah, Nat you could definitely be a cheek model - 'face' cheek, not 'butt' cheek, we haven't got a pic to verify the latter yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Okay, here is my BOTD or COTD:

(__*__)


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 19, 2009)

Pretty, maybe a little more colour next time


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Pretty, maybe a little more colour next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here you go!

(__*__)


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ looks like you're sitting on a table to take that pic Nat!

Either that or you've got a real case of "flat ass syndrome"


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ looks like you're sitting on a table to take that pic Nat!

Either that or you've got a real case of "flat ass syndrome"_

 





 Yes, flat ass with a hole facing wrong way syndrome!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





 Yes, flat ass with a hole facing wrong way syndrome!_


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep... it's Friday alright. Heheh.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 19, 2009)

Haha you guys are cute. Today I am wearing spray tan on my legs.. that is all


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Yep... it's Friday alright. Heheh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eh? I am working tomorrow, so Friday sucks.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Eh? I am working tomorrow, so Friday sucks._

 
Blasphemy!!!!!!!  Friday doesnt suck!!!!

Especially when you start work at 10.45am after waking up in a penthouse suite followed by bacon, scrambled eggs and toast


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ meh, they don't do nothing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Would be still sucky Friday.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ spoilsport.

they did have cupcakes & danishes at the breakfast buffet... would that be more to your taste?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

^^ Now you are talking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am getting hot now!
And a basket full of Shu and MUFE stuff, plus a bundle of cash.  I am not asking too much.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 19, 2009)

^^I've been to tired to type out looks and things lately. Tired or.... lazy! Same thing right? >_< Nahh.. I am tired. I still have another day before my weekend starts so all  you Friday lovers can bite me haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So today I had on:

*Face:*
Mehron Primer
Studio Sculpt Foundation - NC50+NW45 mixed together. 
It's like making batter!

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Blackground p.p
Moons Reflection - Lids
Silverthorn - Inner corners
Midnight Over Cape Verde Mineral Pigment - Crease
Feline - Lower lash line
Midnight Over blah blah - Lower lash line
*
Cheeks:*
Stark Naked BPB
Soft Flame Loose Beauty Power

*Lips:*
Buoy o Buoy
Cherry Blossom lipglass
Comet Blue Dazzleglass >_< OMG so pretty.. how come they didn't bring this one back?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^I've been to tired to type out looks and things lately. Tired or.... lazy! Same thing right? >_< Nahh.. I am tired. I still have another day before my weekend starts so all you Friday lovers can bite me haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bibi, make sure to come back and talk about how wonderful Sunday night is. Yay for Mondays off


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 19, 2009)

Soft silver look today.

Face
Same as yesterday
Style Blush

Eyes
TFSI
Shu Painting Liner in Silver (all over wash & lower lash) check out the spakle!!
Silverthorn e/s (lid)
Print e/s (crease)
Lark About p/g
Blacktrack f/l
Wolf pearlglide liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Plink l/s
Rags to Riches d/g


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 20, 2009)

^^Sounds hot Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. For some reason I did not get *any* of the pearl glides. WTF was I on?? 

Today I wore the Cult of Cherry Tempting Quad. The yellow colour on the lids - the two darker colours in the crease and the light shade as a highlight. It's a look I've done and posted about before so I wont bother typing it out again. For the lips I tried something new though.
*
Lips:*
Currant lip liner
Rapturous Mattene
YSL Rouge Volupte Forbidden Burgundy
Jamppacked lipglass

It looked amaaazing!! I'm going to try and be more adventurous with lipstick layering more often. Oh and I *must* get those Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics lip tars!! Major lemming..


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Bibi.. I don't love Pearlglides as much as UD 24/7 or MUFE Aqua liners though.. But I love Wolf and Spare Change pearlglides 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh.. That sounds like a nice Tempting look!  I might try it on Tuesday!  The yellow colour - you mean Sharp?  Er, isn't it green? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your lippy combo sounds hot and very 'out there'!  I love the look of Lip Tars, but I think I'd be too lazy to mix lip colours.  I wouldn't mind getting Shu blue and yellow lipsticks though, which supposed to alter the lipstick colour underneath.


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 20, 2009)

im with you on the lip tars... being a  face/body painter i reckon they'll be awsome in my kit. plus i love being super creative and mixing sounds like fun


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oooh.. That sounds like a nice Tempting look!  I might try it on Tuesday!  The yellow colour - you mean Sharp?  Er, isn't it green? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^^Well I would say that it is *Yellow*-Green Ms.Technical! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_Your lippy combo sounds hot and very 'out there'!  I love the look of Lip Tars, but I think I'd be too lazy to mix lip colours.  I wouldn't mind getting Shu blue and yellow lipsticks though, which supposed to alter the lipstick colour underneath._

 
^^The mixing of the colours is what is drawing me to them! So many possibilities. I'm thinking of buying a bunch of sample jars and pre-mixing heaps of colours. They are sold out of the hot pink one and as soon as they restock it I'm doing a big order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 
_im with you on the lip tars... being a face/body painter i reckon they'll be awsome in my kit. plus i love being super creative and mixing sounds like fun_

 
I'm with you!! I love the idea of having custom made shades and I've always loved mixing colours. I can't wait to see them swirl together >_<!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 20, 2009)

^OMG I was just checking out the Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics page AND there is a place that stocks them right here in Australia and you can order online!!!! I just got 5 of them woohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Makeup and Glow - Online Makeup Store


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Well I would say that it is *Yellow*-Green Ms.Technical! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 lol.. Sharp/Overgrown used to be my favorite everyday colour to wear, but now it is too bright for me. OMG, it must be the 'age' thing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was interested in Pagent, Grandma and Katricia.. They look so pretty on their own, too! Let me know how you go Bibi!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 20, 2009)

just popping in to say helloooooo... Super smokey look for me tonight and many glasses of wine later.... Will update more tomorrow when I have a massive hangover!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 20, 2009)

Hahah I'm with you on that one Jenny!! I did a silver smokey look last night and got absolutely plastered!!! I cbf typing out what I used but I will say that I'm feeling like a bit of a douche because I found a gap in my e/s collection.. the culprit is SILVER! For some reason I thought I had enough shades but last night I didn't have a light silver shade to blend into the darker silver on the inner part of my lid! I had to use a silver pressed pigment that I had but it gave a too shimmery effect as pigments do.. So I apologise to everyone on team silverthorn!! I'll have to go swatching to find the silver I need now


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ Yay, go and have a look at Silverthorn again. I know it is silver, but I love how it can bring out my warm tone, as well as the cool side, depends how I wear it.  I am no longer Team Silverthorn, but Team Silverthorn Backup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A simple makeup for yumcha with my parents today!  Yummmm

Face
Same as yesterday
Stark Naked BPB
Soft and Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
MUFE Starpowders Iridescent Pale peach & green
Blackground f/l
UD 24/7 liner in Ransom - blue purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dazzle Lash

Lips
Shu 359 lippy
Shu blue pink gloss (swatches are at the swatch thread)


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey peeps! How does one motivate themselves to do an assignment when the sun is actually shining outside during winter? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No makeup weekend for me! Skin feeling good, although I'm thwarting that with excessive Tim Tam consumption... YUM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw - I'm team silverthorn backup too. 

Nat - where's your BOTD?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey peeps! How does one motivate themselves to do an assignment when the sun is actually shining outside during winter? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh that's a hard one.  I will just have to send you down some gloomy weather from here!

Oh forgot BOTD.. Here it is!  Still flat, but a bit on the large side as I had too much snack last night and no exercise. 

(___:___)


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep, I still haven't done any work. CBF.


This is my BOTD after eating all those Chicos last night.

(_____*_____)


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 21, 2009)

BOTD


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 21, 2009)

ok so I have returned....

Not wearing makeup today...

Last Night's makeup:

Eyes:
UDPP
Blanc Type - highlight
Stray Grey paintpot - lid
Copperplate e/s - lid
Inglot black matte e/s - crease & outer v, also over liner to smudge
MUFE Aqua Eyes - upper & lower lashline & waterlines
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara
#20 Lash

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Spice lipliner
Rubia l/s

I will try and post a FOTN for this soon... when my brain starts functioning again


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 21, 2009)

as promised, here is the FOTN:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/g...-heavy-142644/


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 21, 2009)

^^ look great!  Love first two pics!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 21, 2009)

Soft silver look for me today!

Face
Same as usual : Koh Gen Do stuff
Inglot Powder
So Ceylon MSF (lightly contour)
Benefit High Beam

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Silverthorn e/s (inner 1/2)
Softwashed p/g (lid)
Typographic e/s (crease)
Vellum e/s (browbone)
Facefront Cosmetics can't remember the name. pale silver p/g (lowerlash)
MUFE cakeliner in Black 
Wolf pearlglide liner 
Dazzle Lash

Lips
B-Babe l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She Loves Candy l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 21, 2009)

FOTD with the cakeliner, Nat!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've continued to wear zilch today (I feel like absolute rubbish). Poo.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 21, 2009)

The mouth is finally on the mend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it did still get me up at 5.30am but at least I had more time to do my makeup and the motivation now that I'm feeling better.

*Face*
SS Foundation
SFP
Clinique all about eyes concealer
Blonde MSF - Blush & highlight

*Eyes*
UDPP
Silverthorn e/s - all over lid & lower lash line
Scene e/s - crease
Knight e/s - outer v (sharply)
Mutiny p/g - tear duct
Pincurl e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s
Strawberry Blonde l/g

Awww Ali what's wrong?


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 21, 2009)

Everyone has really nice smokey grey eyes today!!

Good to hear your mouth is better Robyn! Dunno what's wrong with me, just really really lethargic (slept in til 2pm on sat and 12pm on sun - very unlike me). I've since had paracetamol and a tasty croissant, so feeling better! (Nothing a bullet wouldn't fix). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And no, I'm not preggers. LOL


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 22, 2009)

Cats, you need to wear makeup and it will make you feel better.. Bright colours like Bright Future on your eyes and Russian Red l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of forgot.. I did a real thin tightline with the cakeliner, so you can't even see it in the pic!

Robyn, glad to hear you are finally feeling better!  You must have lost heap of weight!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice looks today peoples! I did a boring look with lilac eyeliner, of summer e/s and phloof!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Cats, you need to wear makeup and it will make you feel better.. Bright colours like Bright Future on your eyes and Russian Red l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of forgot.. I did a real thin tightline with the cakeliner, so you can't even see it in the pic!_

 
I know, I know... just couldn't be bothered this morning. Ran out of time.
Perhaps tomorrow do thicker eyeliner so I can see!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 22, 2009)

That doesn't sound boring at all.. You are just simplyenchanting no matter what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Okay, that was LAME, but it is a wonderful Monday today! hehe

Cats, yeah, if I ever get hang of the damn cakeliner!  Now I think about it.. it is just stupid idea to 'activate the liner with water'.  What an added hassle, when I can just use pencil, felt tip liner or gel liner lol.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree.. with the cake eyeliner.. lol


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Maybe low iron?

edit - ok wrote that then saw we'd moved on! Cake liner is good for MUA's cos it's cost effective, personally not a fan though.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 22, 2009)

Rockin, in my kit I get the MUFE cake liner. Sounds like it might be a hassle tho. I've got a Blacktrack and Dipdown f/l coming my way from the F&F sale for my kit tho. So I can always fall back on these.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Rockin, in my kit I get the MUFE cake liner. Sounds like it might be a hassle tho. I've got a Blacktrack and Dipdown f/l coming my way from the F&F sale for my kit tho. So I can always fall back on these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you dont want it there may be someone who might but it off you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok, so today I didnt do a smoky grey look..  I guess I'm just not as tuned in to you guys as I thought I was? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Heat/Element MES - gold side - inner 2/3rds lid
Heat/Element MES - copper side - outer 1/3rd lid
Inglot gel liner in black
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Rubia l/s (first thing I grabbed)


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jen your makeup radar was broken today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds like a nice warm look though, I ordered Vanilla piggie at F & F ( I think??) so can't wait to try it out.

Ali you might like the cake liner, personally I thought it flaked off to easily and prefer my liquid or gel liners. Give it a go and see what you think MUFE might be a better one than I used too.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ali you might like the cake liner, personally I thought it flaked off to easily and prefer my liquid or gel liners. Give it a go and see what you think MUFE might be a better one than I used too._

 
Flaked off easily?  What brand was that?
I said I didn't understand the extra hassle, but it is still a good liner!  If you want a natural subtle finish, then this is it.  Probably great for the bridal look IMO.  Once I am used to the water vs cakeliner ratio, this would work great as a 'shadow liner' look, but more pigmented way.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 22, 2009)

It was Gorgeous and I tried one other one?? Umm Ben Nye maybe? Don't quote me on the 2nd one but I didn't fancy either of them. I can blend over my liquid liners fine but with the cake ones I found it would come away in parts and be patchy, which would suck for photography.

I'll probably stick to gel liners for bridal, once they're on ain't nothing getting em off!


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight and inside, near tear duct
Some Gray Nyx shadow
Eve Pearl Pen liner in black
Bad Gal Lash mascara

Skin:
Napolean Perdis skin primer
Kryolan Foundation sample in Light
MAC Powder
Nyx blush in Dusty Rose

Lips:
Rimmel Nude Delight (my new HG nude lippie)

CdG Avignon perfume


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_It was Gorgeous and I tried one other one?? Umm Ben Nye maybe? Don't quote me on the 2nd one but I didn't fancy either of them. I can blend over my liquid liners fine but with the cake ones I found it would come away in parts and be patchy, which would suck for photography.

I'll probably stick to gel liners for bridal, once they're on ain't nothing getting em off!_

 
I don't know those cakeliners, but I will speak for MUFE Cakeliner, since I have it and it is the one that Ali is going to have in her kit.  I will also let the picture speaks for itself too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All of swatches are done with #209 brush. As you can see Cakeliner is more pigmented.  I have gone over the swatches with a wet tissue -  Cakeliners didn't have much staying power, but f/l strokes don't look pretty either.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 22, 2009)

After only having 3 hours sleep, I really didn't know what I was doing. Hence Bare Study p/p, instead of Rollickin' or Otherworldly p/p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   So the spur-of-the-moment teal look today!

Face
Shu Mousse Base
Shu Face Architect foundation
Inglot Powder
NARS Amour Blush
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Aquavert e/s (inner 1/2)
Cool Heat e/s (crease)
MUFE Diamond Shadow in Turquoise (lid & lowerlash)
MUFE Cakeliner in Black
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Shu Vinyl gloss in Orange


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 22, 2009)

I gotta get me some more paint pots Nat. I dunno why I didn't get Delft at F & F but it's probably the next one on my list. 

Since I did a cool look yesterday I went for a warm glowly look today and I was busting to try out my new Nars bronzer (even though it is in 1000 pieces). It took a little longer to do this but my skin is glowing today and I'm getting some nice comments on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFF
SFP
Nars Laguna - OMFG!!!!! This is the shit!! It makes my MAC bronzer look like a glitter bomb, I am in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Spring Sheen - blush
Shroom e/s - highlight (got the idea of another forum, very nice warm highlight)

*Eyes*
UDPP
Femme Fi e/s - all over lid, lower lash line
Woodwinked e/s - crease
Twinks e/s - outer v and lower lash liner outer 1/3
Brule e/s - brow
Shroom e/s - centre brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Lollipop Lovin l/s
Beaux l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 22, 2009)

Today I went with another warm look - I must be trying to compensate for the weather...

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Corn s/s - lid & inner crease
Honey e/s - lid & inner crease
UD Zero e/s - outer 1/3rd lid & crease
Black Ore solarbits - outer 1/3rd lid & crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Pink Grapefruit l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 22, 2009)

What's with these soon-to-be makeup artists cravings for Delft p/p? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have to admit it is gorgeous, especially with Club e/s!  Do you think your MUA can scrape off some Delft p/p sample for you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Picture please!!  I would like to see the glitter bomb!

Here is my EOTD.. Damn camera washed out everything, except the clummy mascara lol


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ I can see Aquavert!

I've wanted Delft for ages and really want to build my teals and greens and this just seems like a staple for that. I've only got Rubenesque at the mo and it's a good base under golds and coppers so now I' gotta expand. Did you ever have any probs with Bare Study? I think it was Ali that doesn't like it and I've heard it can be patchy?

The Nars isn't a glitter bomb but it makes my Mac one look like a glitter bomb. The Nars one I'm wearing today adds a nice warm glow and a sheen but not a glitter and I f*cking love it! I was never fully happy with the MAC one but I've used 95% of it anyway, just one for B2M. 

I took a pic but the dam flash washes me out and I just look as white as normal


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah I think it was Ali, who had the Bare Study problem. I love it and use it everyday. I bought Soft Ochre p/p from F&F sale though, so it will replace Bare Study as everyday p/p. 

Well, guess that's why Laguna is so famous for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is everyone's


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 23, 2009)

Robyn, I said exactly the same thing to Nat just an hour ago - 'I wish I had picked up Delft p/p in the F&F Sale!!!! D'oh!!!' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great minds think alike. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Yes, 'tis I who had problems with ye Bare Study paint pot! 
I've managed to get it to work for me now, but I prefer Painterly hands down. I find that BS isn't as creamy and it's difficult to apply it consistently on the lid (tends to 'ball' a bit?). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...maybe I'm just anal with my p/ps these days. I definitely wouldn't re-buy. The MAC gals rave about it - I don't see why.

So Laguna's a winner then? What about Orgasm v Springsheen, hmmm?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I find that BS isn't as creamy and it's difficult to apply it consistently on the lid (tends to 'ball' a bit?)._

 
 Really?  That's just weird, dude!  Maybe it is dried up a bit?  Mine is as soft as umm... TFSI lol.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Robyn, I said exactly the same thing to Nat just an hour ago - 'I wish I had picked up Delft p/p in the F&F Sale!!!! D'oh!!!' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great minds think alike. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Yes, 'tis I who had problems with ye Bare Study paint pot! 
I've managed to get it to work for me now, but I prefer Painterly hands down. I find that BS isn't as creamy and it's difficult to apply it consistently on the lid (tends to 'ball' a bit?). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...maybe I'm just anal with my p/ps these days. I definitely wouldn't re-buy. The MAC gals rave about it - I don't see why.

So Laguna's a winner then? What about Orgasm v Springsheen, hmmm?_

 
I swear you are my makeup doppleganger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ordered Plummage from F & F and didn't even think about Delft, hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dunno about Bare Study V Painterly I mean what do they do? And if you weren't wearing them what difference would it make? My UDPP acts as a great base so I don't feel like I need a flesh toned p/p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to have to head to Mecca with my Springsheen and swatch them together to make a call I think. I highly rec Laguna, its the best bronzer I've tried yet


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 23, 2009)

My Bare Study p/p has always been like that. It's like frosty poo really. LOL. A total bitch to apply from the very beginning. I dunno... I'm anti-frost and anti-lustre it appears. Just call me the fun police. BAHAHA.

I like Painterly p/p as my base on top of my UDPP base. heheh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I look forward to seeing whether you think Orgasm is better than Springsheen! I have neither, so very keen to find out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll keep Laguna in the memory bank for later. Cheers.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I swear you are my makeup doppleganger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ordered Plummage from F & F and didn't even think about Delft, hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I _was _thinking about Plummage a while back, but I have Prussian and that's kind of satisfied my darker colour for blue/green makeup so I haven't worried about it. I thought of Delft at the time but somehow it didn't end up on my final list. I kept my list rather boring.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Cats, that's just really weird!  My Bare Study has subtle shimmer and when it is applied on the lid, you don't even notice much?


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cats I think you just got a dud BS p/p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been lemming Plummage for ages so really excited it's on its way!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 23, 2009)

OK, maybe I _was _sold frosty glitter poo in a pot then? BAHAHAA!
Mum's back from o/s, so I might try a look tomorrow with my Bronze Eye/Cheek Trip palette!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Mum's back from o/s, so I might try a look tomorrow with my Bronze Eye/Cheek Trip palette!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Argh shush Cats!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My friend couldn't get me the Trip palette, because she went to LA Pro store, not the Duty free store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, I will just play with my el-cheapo warm eyes palette tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  HING!  That has Grand Entrance e/s.  Oh, better.. I think I will just play with Delft p/p with Spiced Choc quad, even they don't go together!


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 23, 2009)

i use painterly p/p to hide a scar under my eye brow and veins on my brow bone... its the only reason i have a skin toned p/p


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 23, 2009)

I was absoultely buggered this morning so I pretty much did the exact same look as yesterday! I got home late last night after the Pink concert which was AWESOME!!!! Anyone who is going to this you are going to love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nat I dare you to do a SC & Delft look and actually wear it out!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 23, 2009)

I find frosty paint pots in general can be patchy, uneven and bitchy. Using a blending brush to apply them helps, though (217 = <3). My favourite thing to put over Delft paint pot is Old Gold pigment.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 23, 2009)

Sanayhs - I completely agree!

I like painterly as a fleshtone base because it provides an even neutral foundation for my eye makeup - especially if my eyes are a little grumpy and red.

Hey Nat - so where's the Delft/SC combo, eh? heheh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've dedicated my FOTD post to Nat (feel priviledged - LOL) as I test drove Shu Uemura liquid foundation this morning. Very very impressive, although I will reserve final judgement until the end of today. I want to see it's staying power. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
MUFE HD Green Primer
Shu Uemura Liquid Foundation
MAC Select Concealer
Eversun BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Smut e/s (crease)
Elite e/s (lid)
Magic Dust e/s (inner V + highlight)
Smolder e/k (both waterlines)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline winged)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Ravishing l/s

FOTD:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/n...6/#post1687875


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 23, 2009)

it was greens today!!

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Lucky Jade s/s - lid
Springtime Skipper e/s - lid
UD Mildew e/s - crease
UD Zero e/s - outer crease
Shade fluidline (this is a gorgeous colour... I need a BN backup cos it's dc'd and the one I have is a little bit dry)
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Blushbaby blush

Lips:
Gingerroot cremestick liner (definately need a backup up this)
Soft Wave l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh Robyn, I love Pink!  I am sure the concert would have rocked!!  Hehe if I apply Delft ever so lightly, it wouldn't even show at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look fab Cats!  Wish I had a skin like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a CBF morning (definitely CBF for SC quad), but still vein enough to put everything on. Simple eyes though.

Face
Koh Gen Do colour base in Yellow
Shu Uemura Smoothing Foundation
Inglot Powder
Benefit High Beam
NARS Orgasm

Eyes
TFSI
Benefit cream shadow in Skinnyjeans - pewter (lid)
Solar White e/s (browbone)
MUFE Aqua liner in black
UD 24/7 liner in Stash - khaki
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Shu lippy #359  - pink with lots of pearls!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Robyn - cool about Pink! She's a real entertainer! I've heard from many a source that her concerts are great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat - I wish I had cheekbones like you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hail ye cheekbones of wonder!

Jen - I'd love to see a pic of the greens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LAST UNI TUTE EVER tonight! Woohoo! 





















After 8.5 years, I am DONE with university education.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 24, 2009)

Woo Hoo Ali!!






8.5 years, faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaark!!!!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 24, 2009)

Yep. Hence all the jumping bananas. HEHEH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8.5 years = 2x bachelor degrees and 1x master degree.

I'm never studying again.

Well, except for my Cert II makeup course next month - but that will be FUN! And a breath of fresh air!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ You will have fun!!  I wanna go back to studying.. but not the course I have to do assignments, presentations and exams


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ What course is that and can I come?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't wait to finish uni either!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ What course is that and can I come?_

 
I am still searching


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I can't wait to finish uni either!_

 
Yep! It's hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel sometimes.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm thinking of studying something else too.. well not studying but doing some courses. I dunno.. Something fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I did a look using mineral makeup and my beloved Mehron Mettalic palette. When I got home from work I was shocked! My makeup is soooooo bright! I wonder if I scared anyone today lol. It didn't seem so bright this morning. Oh well I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
*
Face:*
Usual biz.

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Mehron Base - Metallic Green
Calypso Mineral Beauty - Indie (a crazy bright aqua) - Lids
Nice Vice p/p - Crease
Heavenly Natural Beauty - African Violet - Crease
Beautiful Iris - To blend out the African violet
Carbon e/s - Crease to darken
Solar White - Brow highlight
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Feline Kohl Power + Carbon - Lower lash line
Calypso Mineral Beauty - Popmusic - Inner corners
Blacktrack Fluidline
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - Highlighting
Format Blush + Fashion Frenzy 

*Lips:*
OCC Lip Tars - Pageant+Clear+Katrina = HOT PINK PLASTIC OMG.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey Robyn - cool about Pink! She's a real entertainer! I've heard from many a source that her concerts are great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nat - I wish I had cheekbones like you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hail ye cheekbones of wonder!

Jen - I'd love to see a pic of the greens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
here ya go:





I just took it at my desk at 6pm so it looks faded and crappy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been at uni for 8 years now... with no end in sight


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 24, 2009)

Re-visiting the smokey eye 08 palette today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
MUFE HD Green Primer
MUFE HD #115 Foundation
MAC P&P Powder
Bourjois Santal Blush
Bourjois Rose d'Ambre Blush

EYES:
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (highlight)
Vanilla p/g (inner V highlight)
Scant e/s (upper crease)
Satin Taupe e/s (lid)
Dark Devotion e/s (crease)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Smolder e/k (outer V waterlines)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline winged)
Black Dazzle d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 24, 2009)

My mouth work me up again at 6am today so I had a bit more time to play with my makeup. I think it may be a little OTT for work but meh, I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Face*
SS
SFP
Clinique All About Eyes Concealer
Blonde MSF - Dark side blush, light side highlight

*Eyes*
UDPP
Bourjois Argent e/s (light silver) - inner corner lid
Silverthorn e/s - rest of lid
Revlon Chrome Orchid pallet 2nd lightest purple e/s - outer 1/3
Fertile e/s - outer V smoked
Et Tu Bouquet e/s - brow
Bourjois black & white pencil - waterline
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s
Nymphette l/g 

And because I had some time I took a few pics, please excuse the puffy eyes I haven't had a full uniterrupted nights sleep in 2 weeks.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 24, 2009)

Pic Ali? Sounds very smouldering


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ Yeah I agree.. I want to see this Bourjois blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love your eyes, Robyn!  Silver and plum look good together.

Oh boy.. I am in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with Spiced Choc quad.. How pretty is Brash e/s!

Face
Koh Gen Do colour base in Blue
Koh Gen Do foundation
Inglot powder applied with shu puff <3
High Beam
Intenso MB

Eyes
TFSI
Groundwork p/p
Nanogold e/s (inner 1/2)
Sweet chestnut e/s (crease)
Brash e/s (lid)
Spiced Chocolate e/s (tiny bit on v)
MUFE aqua liner in taupe
UD 24/7 liner in Lucky
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Blow Dry l/s
Gold Rebel l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 24, 2009)

Can't wait to get my spiced choc quad!! Pics Nat?

I'm in a pics mood today


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ yeah Robyn, figured you don't have your SC quad yet, so I was just rubbing it in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crappy pic, but hope you'll get an idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I get the similar colour from Dangerzone MES as well, but Brassy had a better colour pay-off.




Swear.. I don't have that 'line' thing happening on my right eye!  They are all blended well lol.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 24, 2009)

I finally used my Queens Sin l/s today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP Sin
Grand Entrance - lash to brow
Satin Taupe e/s - crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB
Lightscapade

Lips:
Brick lipliner
Queen's Sin l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 25, 2009)

^^ What colour is Queens Sin?

Thanks for rubbing that in Nat, but I should have it waiting for me when I get home because LL is a legend!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 25, 2009)

^^ Yay.. spiced choc look for you tomorrow then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




longlashes got me Apreski e/s too.. It is stupid matte, but still.. couldn't pass grey


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 25, 2009)

Here'e a pic, Robyn...
It's absolutely horrible tho... Ugh. I look so tired and crap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes, Nat, I'm in the car again! I went to Harbour Town and bought Saffy a black hoodie. She will look like a Gangsta Rapper Woof! Heheh.






Here's some pics from the engagement I went to a couple of weeks back. I think this was the Satin Taupe/Dark Devotion/Carbon/Black Tied combo from memory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














God I look so dorky in that last pic! LOL

Queen's Sin is a red lippy right?


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_longlashes got me Apreski e/s too.. It is stupid matte, but still.. couldn't pass grey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wash your mouth out!!! There's no such thing as a 'stupid matte'.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 25, 2009)

Really? I'd class Shadowy Lady as a stupid matte, worst stuff to blend ever!

Love the look, Shy Girl looks great on you and you'll have to post a pic of saffy in her hoodie


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Really? I'd class Shadowy Lady as a stupid matte, worst stuff to blend ever!_

 





Heehee.. I vote for Carbon as Team stupid matte too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think Cats just has a fantastic blending skill or she must have a hardcore buffing brush. 

Wow.. Ali, you look cute with your fringe down!  Yeah, would love to see Saffy and her gangsta beotch hoodie.  You should have got her a matching chunky gold necklace!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ What colour is Queens Sin?
_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Queen's Sin is a red lippy right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, Queen's Sin is a metallic red l/s (frost).  I will post a FOTD in a minute so you can see....


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/q...trance-142975/

here you go


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 25, 2009)

I will take a photo of Miss Sapphire in her hoodie! Actually, I think she'll look more punk rocker than ghetto. Spikey collar + hoodie = punk woof. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I don't have any problems with Carbon! Shadowy Lady I have no idea tho (don't have it).

Fringe back = couldn't be bothered blowdrying it prior to work. 

I keep thinking I should cut my fringe back to shorter and straight across (like Abby from NCIS), but then I'll look like my mum again. At the moment, I'm growing it so the sides get a bit longer to make it wispy. I dunno...


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 25, 2009)

^^ you were cute with the fringe straight across


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ you were cute with the fringe straight across 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks chicky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The problem was my brothers kept calling me 'mini sharon'. GRRR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not saying there's anything wrong with how my mum looks, she doesn't look like her age at all! But... I got sick of being referred to as the mini me version of my mum!

I'll give it a couple more weeks of growing and see how it goes.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 25, 2009)

Dropped your SC quad off to you today Robyn!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My spare is up on ebay for $60.. an absolute bargain seeing that there's one on there now for $120!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 25, 2009)

How about a side swept fringe?  You can be mini nat


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 25, 2009)

^^Awww look at all of you gorgeous ladies in photos today!! >_< 

Robyn - Jeeeeez you have nice skin!! So clear. Pretty colours on your eyes.

Ali - love the smoldering eyes and that last picture is CUTE AS.

Nat - Lookin hot in a bit of red. I love that Brassy colour too!! Maybe I'll show some love to my spiced chocolate quad tomoz.  I wish I had more heads so I could wear more looks at once!

Jenny - those blue sparklers are amaaazing! I mean your eyes of course >_< The lipstick looks gorgeous on you. I think this is my favorite look from you ever!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_






Heehee.. I vote for Carbon as Team stupid matte too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^You leave Carbon alone!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Bibi!!

Would you believe it's one of my simplest looks ever? lol...


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^You leave Carbon alone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh that smilie matches your favorite hot pink lips!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_Nat - Lookin hot in a bit of red. I love that Brassy colour too!! Maybe I'll show some love to my spiced chocolate quad tomoz. I wish I had more heads so I could wear more looks at once!_

 
lol.. Yes more heads and more fingers to try lots of nail polishes!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Bibi - I'm Team Carbon too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's some pics of Saffy rockin' that hoodie.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 25, 2009)

pssssst.... I dont own carbon....


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 25, 2009)

I own Inglot's version of Carbon.. which I refer to as Carbon


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't buy Carbon, but it just came with the Smokey palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am happy with Typographic, but I might invest in MUFE matte black later.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, Saffy is wearing her hoodie today. Only 15 degrees in Adelaide today so the purchase was timed well!

I'm wearing a simple retro pin-up look today. I was inspired by Jen's red lips from yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime 
MUFE White Corrector
Shu Liquid Foundation (#564 - I think!)
Select Concealer NW20
Bourjois Rose d'Ambre (blush)
Redhead MSF (highlight)
Vanilla p/g (highlight)

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Vanilla p/g (highlight)
Revlon Liquid Liner (thick wing)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Brick l/l
Port Red l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww.. how we inspire eachother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where are Robyn and Bibi with spiced choc look? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blue look today. 
Face
Same as yesterday
Pink Swoon Blush

Eyes
TFIS
Electrosky p/p
Aire de Blue p/g & Fix + (inner corner)
Climate blue e/s (crease)
Azreal Blue p/g (lid)
Vanilla e/s (highlight)
UD 24/7 liner in Zero
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Creme Cup l/s
Ever so Rich c/g

RIP Michael Jackson and Farrah Fawcett


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm here and yes did my spiced choc look today!! Can I say I am in loooooooooove with Brash, such an amazing copper!!

*Face*
SFP
Mac Bronzer (getting rid of dregs for B2M)
Clinique all about eyes concealer
Hot Planet gold side - blush

*Eyes*
UDPP
Nanogold e/s - lid to brow
Honeylust e/s - tear duct
Brash e/s - crease thickly & lower lash line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Spiced Chocoloate e/s - outer v smoked
Alamay Black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Beaux l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Aww.. how we inspire eachother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where are Robyn and Bibi with spiced choc look? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No Spiced Chocolate for me today. I was in a blue mood so I did a blue look using my lovely new Earthen Glow Beauty shades. I don't feel like typing it all out though. If you are truly interested I can try contacting you telepathically.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 26, 2009)

^^ Am reading your mind as we speak


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 26, 2009)

Is Spiced Choc really worth it?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 26, 2009)

I get you too Bibi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The photo would be helpful to see how gorgeous these Earthen Glow shades are like though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ali, of course everyone here will say YES


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Is Spiced Choc really worth it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I really wanted to love it, but I just don't do warm red/browns. 

Seriously pretty though especially the crease colour- a beautiful burgundy, and a gorgeous highlight and really useful deep choc brown.. hang on.. it's only the copper colour that I don't like!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 27, 2009)

Silver look today. If someone come across Alum e/s by any chance, could you please let me know?  I need a backup of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Shu base & foundation
Inglot Powder
Benefit High Beam
Fun & Games BPB

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Alum e/s (all over lid)
Typographic e/s (crease)
Electra e/s (lid)
Vex e/s (crease)
Wolf pearlglide liner
Felt tip liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
P+P lips
Pink Fish tlc


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 27, 2009)

I got a compliment on my makeup today! That is so out of the ordinary, either I do cruddy makeup or it's just too boring for people to comment on! I did a green look, and a MA asked if I'd just had it done at MAC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 probably sucking up so that I'd buy something but I was stoked.

eyes:
greenstroke p/p
sumptuous olive on lid to just above the crease
random brown from c/s palette in crease (looks kinda like magnetic fields)
shroom to highlight
BB beige on inner corner
Teddy liner on top and bottom lashline
Prestige sage liner on bottom l/l under lashes with sumptuous olive over the top

cheeks
sunbasque and peachy blush from c/s palette

Lips
maybelline apricot cream (got this in a swap, looks disgusting in the tube but SO pretty on!)
Big Kiss Lustreglass


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I get you too Bibi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The photo would be helpful to see how gorgeous these Earthen Glow shades are like though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^Ooo if I'm feeling more energetic over the weekend I'll do some Earthen Glow swatches. Sorry I've been seriously lacking in energy and effervescence lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I redid the Fresh Green Mix + Blue look that made my eyes watery a few weeks ago. This time there were no tears yayyyy! 

*The Eyes:*
Mehron lime green base
Fresh Green Mix green side
Beauty Burst + A little Folie in the crease
Sharkskin Shadestick - lower lash line
Blue Storm e/s - lower lash line
Sea+Sky Blue Side - lower lash line

*Cheeks:*
Gleeful Blush

*Lips:*
Chestnut lip liner
Brave New Bronze lipstick
Boy Bait Cremesheen glass
Stilla 24kt Gloss - Gold Rush (so gorgeouss!! Yes... with 2 s's.)


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 27, 2009)

Face:
Mac Studio Fix powder NC45
Brun eyeshadow for my brows
Nars deep throat blush
VS lippe in spring fling

EYES:
Urban Decay honey on lid
MAC expensive pink on crease
MAC cranberry outer v {crease}
and MAC NAked lunch as a highlight


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Is Spiced Choc really worth it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
short answer: yes.

Feel free to drop in to play with mine if you want


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I really wanted to love it, but I just don't do warm red/browns. 

Seriously pretty though especially the crease colour- a beautiful burgundy, and a gorgeous highlight and really useful deep choc brown.. hang on.. it's only the copper colour that I don't like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Hmmm... I like the bronze cheek/eye trip palette colours on me... but I dunno about warm chestnut-y browns! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jen - Can I play when I pick up the F&F haul next week? (when it arrives!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bronze palette look yesterday for my nephew Max's first birthday! Similar to what I did earlier in the week.
No makeup today tho... finishing off the last assignment... one down, one to go... AND THAT'S IT!!

FACE:
MUFE HD Green Primer
NW20 Select Concealer
MUFE HD #115 Foundation
Eversun BPB
Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (highlight)
Smut e/s (crease)
Elite e/s (lid)
Magic Dust e/s (inner 1/3 lid, upper crease blendout)
Carbon e/s (outer V) .:. Go TEAM CARBON!! .:.
Smolder e/k (both waterlines)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline)
Black Dazzle d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s
Bare Necessity d/g


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 28, 2009)

^^Yay Ali >_< Go team carbon wooo!!

Simple purple look today with more from my Earthen Glow minerals and OCC lip tars!
*
Face:*
Mehron Velvet Finish Primer
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
Studio Finish Concealer

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
EG Minerals Spring Crocus - Lids
A Little Folie - Crease
Carbon - Crease (bow before it's awesomeness!!)
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
EG Minerals African Violet - Lower lash line
Feline Kohl Power - Upper lash line and waterline
Lash Blast - KAPOWWWW!! My lashes do indeed look blasted.

*Cheeks:*
Sonic Chic Blush - I cant remember what it's called! It's a pinky/plum

*Lips:*
Obsessive Compulsive Lip Tars in Katricia + Uber + Clear
Ever So Rich Cremesheen Glass


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 28, 2009)

Well if you gals are team Carbon then I'm on Team Typographic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ali I loooove the Spiced Choc quad, the dark brown is the brown I have been searching months for and Brash is such a beautiful buttery texture and so vibrant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No makeup's today, it's sunday and I CBF


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 28, 2009)

Ali - yep, I will take it to work so it's there when the package arrives!

Todays look was a simple one...

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment
Dazzleray pigment  - lid
Sable e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in brown
CG Volume Exact mascara - brown

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Dainty MB

Lips:
Gingeroot cremestick liner
Rubia l/s


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I really wanted to love it, but I just don't do warm red/browns. 

Seriously pretty though especially the crease colour- a beautiful burgundy, and a gorgeous highlight and really useful deep choc brown.. hang on.. it's only the copper colour that I don't like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
"Gorgeous" highlight? I have different thoughts about nanogold! It's the only part of the Spiced Chocolate quad that doesn't have a warm happy place in my heart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All this team talk, tsk tsk. I'm definitely "Team Matte" in general. 

Only wearing mascara on one eye today. How's that for a face?


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Sanayhs - I'm team matte in general too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simple quick look today (didn't want to get out of bed this morning!)...

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
Bourjois Rose d'Ambre (blush)
Vanilla p/g (highlight)

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (highlight)
Vanilla p/g (inner V)
Blacktrack f/l (thick upper lashline winged)
Black Dazzle d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
What a Do! l/s

NOTD:
CG For Audrey


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't get me wrong.. I love matte shadows, but I hate MAC mattes. Even my MUA said matte shadows are extremely chalky, so I have to put either Orb or Brule underneath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I will just stick with matte2 and MUFE matte.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 28, 2009)

today was a spiced chocolate day!!

Eyes:
UDPP
Spiced chocolate quad - all colours
Cedarrose s/s
Blurburry s/s
Inglot gel eyeliner in brown
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Intenso MB

Lips:
Plum lipliner
Jampacked l/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 28, 2009)

You're all making me want SC quad. Stop it


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 28, 2009)

I have to do  housechores today, but apparently I need to go all the way to Chadstone to grab coffee before EOFY!  So I am wearing makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Shu Base
Last bit of Koh Gen Do foundation sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Inglot Powder
High Beam
Fun & Games BPB

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Vex e/s (all over lid)
Apre-ski e/s (crease)
Typographic e/s (v)
Silverthorn e/s (lid)
MUFE aqua liner in black
Wolf pearlglide liner
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Pure Rose l/s
Smile d/g


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 29, 2009)

More blues from me today:

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insuarance
Mehron Base - Grey colour
Moons Reflection e/s - Inner third of lid + lower lash line
Cumulus e/s - Middle of lid
Deep Truth e/s - Outer third, Lower lash line
Sugarshot e/s - Brow highlight

*Face:*
Foundation
Stark Naked BPB
Fix +

*Lips:*
Badger Balm
Crystal Rose lipglass


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 29, 2009)

^^Oooh Moon's Reflection is pretty!!  I like layering it on grey and make blue/grey look


----------



## zim (Jun 29, 2009)

Very basic today

Face:
Prep+Prime
Select Cover-up concealer NW20
Innoxa Dual Perfection Powder Foundation compact - Linen
Blot powder - Medium

Eyes:
UDPP
L'oreal Telescopic Mascara - Carbon Black

Lips:
Angel lipstick
She Loves Candy lipglass

Nails:
OPI Chapel of Love <3


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ I has a question! What is the point of using UDPP without any eyeshadows on top?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 29, 2009)

maybe it was udpp sin?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 29, 2009)

My UDPP Sin is coming with my F+F haul! I imagine it to be like Bare Study? Still I'd put like.. Stila-Kitten over the top or something :S

and some bright eye liner!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 29, 2009)

Soft pink look for me. I feel very rose romance-y.

Face
Shu foam base
Shu foundation #774
Inglot Powder
Benefit High Beam
Bobbi Brown Apricot Blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes
TFSI
Fresco Rose p/p
Wintersky e/s (all over lid)
Star Violet e/s (crease)
Swish e/s (lid)
Phloof e/s (highlight & lowerlash)
MUFE Aqua liner in 19L Taupe
UD 24/7 liner in 1999 Plum
Dazzle Lash

Lips
YSL Rouge Volupte #8 Fetish Pink l/s
Frozen Dream l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_My UDPP Sin is coming with my F+F haul! I imagine it to be like Bare Study? Still I'd put like.. Stila-Kitten over the top or something :S

and some bright eye liner!!_

 
it would be kinda similar to bare study... to me it's the cream version of Starflash Grand Entrance e/s.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 29, 2009)

today I was in a hurry as I had a meeting and wanted to get to the house this morning, so it was a bit rushed!

Eyes:
UDPP
brightside/gallery gal - beige - highlight
brightside/gallery gal - green - lid
UD Mildew - crease
Shadowy Lady e/s - lightly applied outer crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Blow Dry l/s

I cant believe it... I'm sitting here looking at all the branches of the big gum trees falling down in the gale force winds!!  There's going to be some massive damage today!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 29, 2009)

Jen - I'd be in sleepwalking mode today if I was pulling the same work hours you did last night!

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation (nearly at the end!)
Bourjois Santal (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Inglot e/s (like Beautiful Iris) (lid)
Inglot e/s (like Parfait Amour) (crease)
Smolder e/k (both waterlines)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Black Dazzle d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s 
I initially hated this, now I'm thinking I need a backup.


----------



## zim (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ I has a question! What is the point of using UDPP without any eyeshadows on top? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Hehe, yeah I know it is kinda odd. However, I have oily eyelids and I didn't feel like putting eyeshadow on so I just used UDPP to stop the oilies!

I've got it in Sin also, but yeah, felt like being shimmer-free today.

Can I be let off the hook now??


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 29, 2009)

Jen- it's super windy here in melbourne today too, I just walked back from the PO and almost got blown away!!

I did an accidental plum smokey eye today using my coastal scents palette. Every shadow I use from that thing ends up a different colour on the lid, really very frustrating. Anyway it's darker than I'd usually do but my BF was going ape over it, saying I should do it every day.. riiight.

Face:

EDM original glow in neutral
BE warmth
Napoleon concealer
EDM blushes in cookie sheet and pink ribbon
home made glycerine spray ( as good as Fix+ if I don't say so myself!)

Eyes:
mac paint in bare canvas
revlon creme shadow in moonlit jewels (brown colour)
C/S brown (came out deep plum.. argh!)
NYX slate to blend out above crease
Too Faced black in crease
Teddy kohl and Black liner
Bobbi brown beige on inner corner

lash blash and lash exact

lips
Politely pink l/s
Cherry blossom l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_I cant believe it... I'm sitting here looking at all the branches of the big gum trees falling down in the gale force winds!! There's going to be some massive damage today!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xlonglashesx* 
_Jen- it's super windy here in melbourne today too, I just walked back from the PO and almost got blown away!!_

 
 I know.. I feel I need to go home early today!  Not that I live near the tree or anything, but I need any excuse to go home early.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I know.. I feel I need to go home early today! Not that I live near the tree or anything, but I need any excuse to go home early._

 





I went home at 11am to let Oscar into the laundry for the day as it's so bad here!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ Ha my dog was shaking and whimpering with all the noise outside, I had to put the TV on so the noise would distract him. He's happily curled up in front of Judge Judy now


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Very windy here too! I'm glad I left my puppy inside today, he'd be freaking out otherwise!

Hey are any Melb girls up for a drink or dance this Saturday night? I've been house bound the last 3 weekends in a row and now I'm better I'm busting to go out! But, all my friends who are now in 'relationships' are all too busy in their 'relationships' to go out with their single friend (yes I am currently the only single friend in my group bar 1 who is o/s) So who wants to boogie wif me?? I'm lots of fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rather boring brown look today but I really like it, very work friendly.

*Face*
SFF
SFP
Clinique concealer
Springsheen - blush
Shroom e/s - highlight

*Eyes*
UPDD (almost out of this, next trying TFSI)
Femme Fi e/s - all over lid (I think I need a back up of this)
Woodwinked e/s - crease
Spiced Chocolate e/s - outer v smoked
Brule e/s - brow
Shroom e/s - centre brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Marquise'd l/s (I'm reading Ali's mind again)


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Very windy here too! I'm glad I left my puppy inside today, he'd be freaking out otherwise!

Hey are any Melb girls up for a drink or dance this Saturday night? I've been house bound the last 3 weekends in a row and now I'm better I'm busting to go out! But, all my friends who are now in 'relationships' are all too busy in their 'relationships' to go out with their single friend (yes I am currently the only single friend in my group bar 1 who is o/s) So who wants to boogie wif me?? I'm lots of fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rather boring brown look today but I really like it, very work friendly.

*Face*
SFF
SFP
Clinique concealer
Springsheen - blush
Shroom e/s - highlight

*Eyes*
UPDD (almost out of this, next trying TFSI)
Femme Fi e/s - all over lid (I think I need a back up of this)
Woodwinked e/s - crease
Spiced Chocolate e/s - outer v smoked
Brule e/s - brow
Shroom e/s - centre brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Marquise'd l/s (I'm reading Ali's mind again)_

 
Makeup ESP again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Robyn if I were in Melbs I would definitely be keen to hit the town!! Gonna need some stiff drinks after submitting my final uni assignment on Friday! And then I'm gonna be like this:


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

I would too but it's winter and I have a couch that needs warming!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ Once you get your beer jacket on LL you don't feel the cold! C'mon it'll be a good laugh


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I am too old to get up from my couch.  Boogie-ing is definitely out of question (stiff joints.. two left feet.. dirty toupee... etc)


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I know.. I feel I need to go home early today!  Not that I live near the tree or anything, but I need any excuse to go home early._

 
LOLzer, I went home early from work just because I felt like I *needed* to, lest I get caught in a gale like Dorothy. On the way home the handle came off my umbrella and one of the spokes snapped and nearly poked me in the eye but I didn't end up in Oz thank goodness. Oh wait... this is Oz!!! OMGGG.. 

Haha, can you tell I've had too much sugar today? 

/end crazy rambling

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am too old to get up from my couch. Boogie-ing is definitely out of question (stiff joints.. two left feet.. dirty toupee... etc)_

 

Hhahahha!! The toupee thing has me in stitches >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Bibi, you cracked me up!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh my gosh, I have the biggest sugar cravings today.. I was so desperate, I have been licking peanut butter off the spoon (peanut butter is the only sweet thing we have at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Damn rain, I am stranded too, otherwise I would run across to 7eleven in a heartbeat.  Don't even mention sugar please.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Bibi, you cracked me up!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh my gosh, I have the biggest sugar cravings today.. I was so desperate, I have been licking peanut butter off the spoon (peanut butter is the only sweet thing we have at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  Damn rain, I am stranded too, otherwise I would run across to 7eleven in a heartbeat.  Don't even mention sugar please._

 
^Sugar Sugar Sugar Sugar Sugar! As soon as I got home I made a beeline for the Chocolate Chip cookies omnomnom. I needed them I had to brave the elements like a commoner with my broken umbrella. Don't worry I'll have another cookie in your honor Nat and NO they are not going straight to my thighs! In fact I'm burning them off just by typing this


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Bibi, you cracked me up!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh my gosh, I have the biggest sugar cravings today.. I was so desperate, I have been licking peanut butter off the spoon (peanut butter is the only sweet thing we have at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Damn rain, I am stranded too, otherwise I would run across to 7eleven in a heartbeat. Don't even mention sugar please._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Sugar Sugar Sugar Sugar Sugar! As soon as I got home I made a beeline for the Chocolate Chip cookies omnomnom. I needed them I had to brave the elements like a commoner with my broken umbrella. Don't worry I'll have another cookie in your honor Nat and NO they are not going straight to my thighs! In fact I'm burning them off just by typing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
so nothing like this Nat?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Makeup ESP again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Robyn if I were in Melbs I would definitely be keen to hit the town!! Gonna need some stiff drinks after submitting my final uni assignment on Friday! And then I'm gonna be like this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm gonna be at the Topaz bar for a while this Friday night... (front of the Rat & Parrot on Grange Rd) if you wanna join me


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I'm gonna be at the Topaz bar for a while this Friday night... (front of the Rat & Parrot on Grange Rd) if you wanna join me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dang it! I would've been keen for that but I've already committed to seeing a movie now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dunno whether I'll be boozing at the flicks now either!
Thanks for the invite tho.


----------



## tana2210 (Jun 30, 2009)

well today im wearing much clamer skin...which is so awsome...the texture has improved and oiliness has disappeared.. hopefully i dnt have a major breakout coz these lush products are working pretty good atm


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Don't get me wrong.. I love matte shadows, but I hate MAC mattes. Even my MUA said matte shadows are extremely chalky, so I have to put either Orb or Brule underneath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I will just stick with matte2 and MUFE matte._

 
MAC does have a lot of terrible mattes, but also a few decent ones - which tend to be the older shades, HMMM! Smashbox makes some good mattes, tooooo. And I love MAC matte pigments. Mattemattemattemattemattematte. <3


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Sugar Sugar Sugar Sugar Sugar! As soon as I got home I made a beeline for the Chocolate Chip cookies omnomnom. I needed them I had to brave the elements like a commoner with my broken umbrella. Don't worry I'll have another cookie in your honor Nat and NO they are not going straight to my thighs! In fact I'm burning them off just by typing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Bad spectrolite, bad spectrolite!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_so nothing like this Nat?





_

 
 Haha.. Saw this message on my phone and I refused to open the image, knowing that you would stir me up with a cupcake pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got home and attacked the pantry and gulped down cakes, cookies, biscontis, lollies and that's when I realised why I didn't have any snacks at work - I am supposed to be on diet!  I think I was possessed by sugar cravings today.


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_MAC does have a lot of terrible mattes, but also a few decent ones - which tend to be the older shades, HMMM! Smashbox makes some good mattes, tooooo. And I love MAC matte pigments. Mattemattemattemattemattematte. <3_

 
lol.. I agree about matte pigments.  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Turquoise pigment!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Grey/blue look today wif a little bit of glitter. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sparkles

*Face*
SFP
Clinique concealer
Nars Laguna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blonde MSF - blush & highlight

*Eyes*
UDPP
Pincurl e/s -inner 1/3 lid
Silverthorn e/s - outer 2/3 lid & lower lash line
Scene e/s - crease
Deep Truth e/s - outer v
Chill Proof e/s - brow
Girl Groove g/l - thick
Alamay black liquid liner - over Girl Groove but thinner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s
Nymphette l/g


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Once you get your beer jacket on LL you don't feel the cold! C'mon it'll be a good laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ha ha ha beer jacket! love it! 
Well I just found out I'm supposed to be going to a birthday in your area, I don't know anyone so it's likely I can sneak off!

Are there any other melbourne girls who want to get out and shake it?


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Green look today!

Face
Same Shu stuff from yesterday
Benefit High Beam
So Ceylon MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke pp
Delft pp (in red, just for Ali and Robyn buwahahaha)
Retrospeck e/s (inner 1/2)
Swimming e/s (lid)
Club e/s (crease)
Nylon e/s (highlight)
Blacktrack fl
UD 24/7 in Stash
Dazzlelash

Lips
Shu Gloss


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 30, 2009)

You're so mean, Nat. GRRR.

FACE:
MUFE HD Green Primer
MUFE HD #115 Foundation
Bourjois Santal (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Satin Taupe e/s (crease)
Woodwinked e/s (lid)
Espresso e/s (outer V)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Smolder e/k (both waterlines)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Lollipop Loving l/s
Bare Necessity d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_You're so mean, Nat. GRRR.
_

 
I know, I am sorry.  I should be paying back to those two gals yesterday (the ones with choc cookie and cupcakes), not you two.  But it is funny


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_ha ha ha beer jacket! love it! 
Well I just found out I'm supposed to be going to a birthday in your area, I don't know anyone so it's likely I can sneak off!

Are there any other melbourne girls who want to get out and shake it?_

 
Woo Hoo!! I'll send you my mobile number and gimme a call on Saturday. I'm working on another friend as we speak to get her out of the house. 

Why do people not want to come boogie?? I love dancin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though I look like a retard when I do it


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nat that was sooooo mean, I might have to grab Delft to put all this teasing to a stop (yeah thats why I'm buying it!)


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ I am supposed to be on diet!  I think I was possessed by sugar cravings today._

 
WTH, Diet?? You?? I swear when I met you, you were nearly invisible already. If you vanish completely can I have all your makeup??


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I know, I am sorry. I should be paying back to those two gals yesterday (the ones with choc cookie and cupcakes), not you two. But it is funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dont know what you're talking about


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Nat that was sooooo mean, I might have to grab Delft to put all this teasing to a stop (yeah thats why I'm buying it!)_

 
lol. I will have to tease you more, if that's what it takes to enable Robyn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_WTH, Diet?? You?? I swear when I met you, you were nearly invisible already. If you vanish completely can I have all your makeup?? 



_

 
 Yeah sure. But then the jeans I wore that day are no longer fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 *gone to grab another cookie, because I am sad*


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I dont know what you're talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_so nothing like this Nat?





_


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_









_

 





nothing like home-baked temptations


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ Imagine what baking smell and taste can do to me - you have to try me, Jen!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ hehehehehehe


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 1, 2009)

A neautralish look with a pop of teal is on today's menu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Mehron Velvet Finish Primer
MAC Mineralized Powder Foundation
Fix+
MAC Gold Magic Bronzing Stick to highlight
Shooting Star MSF more highlighting
Nars Mounia Blush <3 LOVE this!!!
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork p/p
EGB Favorite e/s - All over lids
Patina e/s - Lids
A Little Folie e/s - Crease
Spiced Chocolate e/s - Crease
Kajal - Upper lash line
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line, blended
Carbon e/s - Upper lash line
Teal Pigment - Lower lash line w/ carbon to deepen colour
Masterpiece Max Mascara

*Lips:*
Chestnut lip pencil
Brave New Bronze l/s
Stila 24kt Gloss - Golden Charm


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice one Bibi! I was thinking about getting that Teal pigment one day, so pretty.

Red lips today so kept the rest pretty basic. I'm flirting with a very cute 21 year old at my work that I made out with a few weeks ago, me thinks the red has caught his attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFF
SFP
Nars Laguna
Springsheen - blush

*Eyes*
UDPP
Brule e/s - lid to brow
Silver Ring e/s - lightly over the lid
Chill Proof e/s - over Silver Ring which was a litte darker than I wanted
Knight e/s - sharply outer v
Alamay Liquid Liner - thickly (was going for Dita Von Tese style but forgot the flicks!)
Dior Show Mascara

*Lips*
MAC Red l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 1, 2009)

Heheh. Makeup ESP again Robyn with thick liner and red lips, although I'm going for more neutral eye and not chasing a hot 21 y.o. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish
Redhead MSF
Bourjois Rose d'Ambre (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (highlight)
Gold Dusk p/g (inner V + inner 1/3 lid)
Blacktrack f/l (thick upper lashline)
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Port Red l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

Ohhh I have Teal pigment, but only used it once. I should write a note to use it one day!

LOL Robyn.. At least the red lips are working! If I wore red lips, hubby would ask 'what's with your lips? what did you eat?' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, I feel left out from Team Red lippy today.  Must be the payback from yesterday's Delft stir up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Same as yesterday
Benefit Highbeam
Hipness Blush

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study pp
Orb e/s (all over the lid & browbone)
Embark e/s (crease)
Texture e/s (lid)
Typographic e/s (v)
Gesso e/s (v)
MUFE Star Powder #947 pale peach (lower lash)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
MUFE Aqua liner 10L bronze
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Myth l/s
Morange l/s
Gold Rebel l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 1, 2009)

We're having makeup ESP at least 2 times a week lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not chasing him, he's chasing me. I'm just marking the target, bulls are attracted to red yes?

Edit: - Yay team red!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 1, 2009)

Heheh. So that makes you the matador, Robyn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes, Nat - you get payback for your cruel Delft p/p reminders. MWAHAHAHA.

Can I still keep doing my 'NO MORE UNI EVER AGAIN' happy dance??

A shout out to MrsMay and bean counters everywhere during the crappola time that is EOFY.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_We're having makeup ESP at least 2 times a week lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not chasing him, he's chasing me. I'm just marking the target, bulls are attracted to red yes?

Edit: - Yay team red!_

 
 I think more of movement than actual colour - you need a cape!

lol Cats.. The boring uni is over and the fun uni is about to start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah.. Forgot it was EOFY.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 1, 2009)

Because I work for a Japanese company our EOFY was back in April, so it's all calm here!

Ohhh I'd like a cape, one with sparkles on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It's all set ladies, he's coming to my place tomorrow night so the monkey can get off my back!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ali needs to go out and get mega drunk me thinks!!! Celebrate no more study


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 2, 2009)

Off your back or on your back? HAHAHA.
Sounds like you're in for some fun Robyn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need sleep - that's what I need! A drink might help tho!

I want to see a pic of this person, Robyn!!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Off your back or on your back? HAHAHA.
Sounds like you're in for some fun Robyn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need sleep - that's what I need! A drink might help tho!

I want to see a pic of this person, Robyn!!_

 
All I can say is tomorrow night will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















I don't really have a pic of him here but he is on FB so I'll get one from there and email it to you tonight, probably shouldn't post a pic of him on a forum. He's really cute though and has massive arms which are phew, getting me hot under the collar just thinking about them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Drinking will help you sleep so chug up baby!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ I wanna pic too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ali, you don't need sleep!  You need your MM kit to play with


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ PM me your email address and I'll send one to you tonight


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 2, 2009)

^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It feels a bit funny that I'll be drooling over some 21yo guy I don't even know..  
*rubbing two palms with anticipation*


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_Nice one Bibi! I was thinking about getting that Teal pigment one day, so pretty._

 
^^ You should definitely get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have LOTS of teals in my collection (an absurd amount) but it's really gorgeous and one of the best pigments I've come across from any brand. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_Ohhh I have Teal pigment, but only used it once. I should write a note to use it one day!_

 
^^ Stop neglecting it! You should use it tomorrow >_<

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_I'm not chasing him, he's chasing me. I'm just marking the target, bulls are attracted to red yes?

Edit: - Yay team red!_

 
^^Yes, Bulls and Churchies too! Today I wore a bright red top and red tights and my skirt had red pom poms on it and some women from a church approached me while I was in my shop to preach the word of god and hand me some pamphlets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely think that the Red attracted them to me because they totally ignored my co-workers.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Yes, Bulls and Churchies too! Today I wore a bright red top and red tights and my skirt had red pom poms on it and some women from a church approached me while I was in my shop to preach the word of god and hand me some pamphlets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely think that the Red attracted them to me because they totally ignored my co-workers._


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Okay, I feel left out from Team Red lippy today. Must be the payback from yesterday's Delft stir up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Nope, I'm not on team red today either...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_ 
Can I still keep doing my 'NO MORE UNI EVER AGAIN' happy dance??

A shout out to MrsMay and bean counters everywhere during the crappola time that is EOFY._

 
Thanks hun!  And no, you may not do your "no more uni ever again dance" cos I cant do it too!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh yeah.. Forgot it was EOFY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  ok, how the f**k can you forget it's EOFY??????

My routine this week: get up, shower, take hubby to work, get to work by 10am, take hubby home at 7pm, work until 11pm or midnight, sleep & repeat.  plus PMS.  Nobody wants to be within 10 feet of me or within earshot, trust me.

oh, and somewhere in there I have to go to my grandma's place every 2 days to feed the birds, as well as check on the house daily and run general errands.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 2, 2009)

Jen - I saw your car still at work a moment ago. GO HOME, WOMAN!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Jen - I saw your car still at work a moment ago. GO HOME, WOMAN!!! _

 
Nope, gonna be here for a while tonight - I have to have all my stuff ready for my boss to process the final result first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Yes, Bulls and Churchies too! Today I wore a bright red top and red tights and my skirt had red pom poms on it and some women from a church approached me while I was in my shop to preach the word of god and hand me some pamphlets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely think that the Red attracted them to me because they totally ignored my co-workers._

 
I think the reason was this? ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_





 ok, how the f**k can you forget it's EOFY??????_

 
Because EOFY doesn't affect me in any f**king way!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 2, 2009)

Red lips again today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's FRIDAY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select Coverup Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
Bourjois Santal (blush)

EYES:
UDPP
Naked p/g (lid to brow)
Rose Gold p/g (wash on lid)
Smolder e/k (both waterlines)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Port Red l/s
Bare Necessity d/g (wanted warmer sparkles but didn't have Rue de Rouge d/g on me in the car!!)


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 2, 2009)

TGIF!!! And date night tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ali my radar must have been down this morning, I've gone with a pinkish nuetral look today. I plan to vamp it up a little more tonight.

*Face*
SFP
Nars Laguna
Blonde MSF - blush & highlight

*Eyes*
UDPP
All That Glitters e/s - all over lid & lower lash line
Sable e/s - outer 2/3 lid
Shale e/s - outer v smoked & 1/3 lower lash line
Et Tu Bouquet e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Marquise d' l/s
Nymphette l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 2, 2009)

THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eyes:
UDPP
Whistle e/s - highlight
Gracious Me s/s - lid
Da Bling e/s - lid
Knight e/s - crease
Nightfish fluidline
UD Heavy Metal glitter liner - Groupie (baby pink)
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Pink Swoon
Lightscapade

Lips:
Lush n lilac cremestick liner
All's Fair l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 2, 2009)

Good luck Robyn!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope Monday's FOTD will have a hicci or two


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 2, 2009)

I hope your having a nice relasing weekend Jen, and a few wines too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Nat, if I don't have any actual hickies I'll draw on a couple just for you!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Thanks Nat, if I don't have any actual hickies I'll draw on a couple just for you!_

 
Ooooh.. body painting!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Thanks Nat, if I don't have any actual hickies I'll draw on a couple just for you!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Ooooh.. body painting!!_

 
two words:

Vacuum Cleaner.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ ha ha I was thinking purple eyeshadow with a few dabs of concealer over the top to preserve your modesty so ppl will think that you at least attempted to cover it up!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ ha ha I was thinking purple eyeshadow with a few dabs of concealer over the top to preserve your modesty so ppl will think that you at least attempted to cover it up!_

 
Shadowy Lady would work well


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 3, 2009)

^^













Edit:- Ohhhh I have Shadowy Lady!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 3, 2009)

Naughty naughty


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ Geez I hope so!!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 3, 2009)

Question for my night tonight ladies which route should I take appearance wise? Should I do a vamped up sexy look with darker makeup, black skinny jeans nice top etc or the casual laid back tossled hair, more natural makeup in nice black bonds trackies and a t shirt? You know how guys always say they like natural looking girls blah blah blah, well I'm going to be home so I dunno if I should vamp it (like I did last time when we were out) or go the relaxed way?

Advice please?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ my vote is for natural look & skinnyjeans & nicetop/tshirt combo. I would hate to be bothered with maintaining the vampy look, when I am busy smooching someone.  Or you could do vampy look, and when it comes to smooching, you go 'wait! lemme get rid of my lippy first' lol.   So you won't end up as a joker face.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ Man.. I can't believe I got that all worked out. All I need is hawt 21 yo boy.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 3, 2009)

Vamp it!!  If he was all over you last time and that's what you wore then I would go with that again.

boys say they like the natural look but when it comes down to it they drool over girls who are done up


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 3, 2009)

Vamp smokey eyes with neutral lippy... then you don't have to worry about lippy smudge!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 3, 2009)

If you're at home I wouldn't overdo it.. he might have liked you all hotted up but you were out! Circumstance is important and you don't want to give him the wrong impression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Or just be like "I was practicing my make up skillz.. do you like my vampy look?" heheh)


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 3, 2009)

^^^ Teeehehehehe I love that "do you like my vampy look?'


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ So what was the decision? Is it trackies or skinny jeans?


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok so a bit of both looks, I went with the black skinny jeans and a white t shirt. The makeup is fairly natural I went with golden browns and waterproof eyeliner and mascara (don't want everything running down my face!). He works with me and I wear all kinds of makeup to work so I thought I'd be a little more minimal for a change.

He's going to be here in half an hour so I'm off to have my first glass of confidence juice aka wine, the nerves are kicking in


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL well I guess you can 'slip into something more comfortable' later (aka the trackies)

You're gonna be fine!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 3, 2009)

I am at home doing nothing. Is there live-feed updates of Robyn's exciting night?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 3, 2009)

I hope so! I've got the popcorn in the microwave now


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ohhh I will go and get some ice cream!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 3, 2009)

Lol! You guys are cute


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 3, 2009)

Todays FOTD: 

I used some of my F+F haul goodies >_< OMG how did I *live* so long without Electric Eel in my life? And the 252 brush is the new love of my life <3
*
Face:*
The usual stuff for priming/foundation
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Tippy BPB - Blushage
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Rollickin p/p
EG Minerals "Favorite" - Crease + Brow bone
Electric Eel - Lids
EG Minerals "African Violet" Crease + Lower lash line
Top Hat e/s - Crease + Lower lash line
Typographic - to deepen crease and lower lash line
Digit e/s - Brow highlight + inner corners of eyes

*Lips:*
Lickable Cremesheen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love Knot Lustreglass - one of my favorite lip combos ever!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 4, 2009)

It's nice to see you ladies were thinking about me last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope the popcorn and ice cream were nice! 
I can report that the night was A-MA-ZING!! He went home a couple of hours ago and I'm stuffed, I think I slept a total of 2 hours or something. The best part is he's now my friend with benefits so the drought is officially over and will stay that way til I find my next boy friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No makeups today except last nights which I only just washed off in the shower.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 4, 2009)

Woo!!! Nice to hear sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm always happy when the drought is over for somebody haha.

I did a Sugarsweet look today.. oh how I love you, sugarrrr

Face:

Studio Sculpt foundation
SFP
NP Concealer
Moonriver MB
Perfect Topping MSF

Eyes:

Red Velvet s/s
Lemon Chiffon s/s
Dear Cupcake e/s
Stars n Rockets e/s
Nocturnelle e/s
Pincurl e/s
Cakeshop s/s
Aquavert e/s
Penultimate e/l
Black Russian  e/l (yay sparkles)
Fascinating e/k
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Bubbles l/s
Sweet thing l/s
Just Dessert l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 4, 2009)

^^ Hmm.. sorry I couldn't concentrate on your FOTD, because I was too busy doing 'I spy..deodrant!  Teddybears!'

Way to go Robyn.. So, how come you only got 2 hours of sleep? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did you talk about the life in general.. career goals.. favorite food/colour, etc?

I wore Dear Cupcake today too!!  But with Swish and Winterskey


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Hmm.. sorry I couldn't concentrate on your FOTD, because I was too busy doing 'I spy..deodrant! Teddybears!'

Way to go Robyn.. So, how come you only got 2 hours of sleep? :naughy: Did you talk about the life in general.. career goals.. favorite food/colour, etc?

I wore Dear Cupcake today too!! But with Swish and Winterskey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He was here for 17 hours so yes there was talking and a bit of it too, but it was in between getting up to 'other things'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hehehehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_He was here for 17 hours so yes there was talking and a bit of it too, but it was in between getting up to 'other things'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

















So if I summed it up, basically your red lippies worked the magic.. and for today's FOTD, you don't need the body painting with shadowy lady or sucking yourself with the vacumn cleaner?  Also if there was an earthquake last night/this morning, you wouldn't have felt it?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 4, 2009)

Hahaha GOOOO ROBYN!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 4, 2009)

Oooh sounds hot Robyn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, all I'm wearing today is bleach on my fingers. Cleaned outside the house, cleaned inside the house... I'm still in my gym gear from Body Attack this morning. Ye gods I need to wash my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I. Am. Officially. Stuffed. ZZZzzzzzz


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 4, 2009)

Awesome FOTD btw, Mich!!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_

















So if I summed it up, basically your red lippies worked the magic.. and for today's FOTD, you don't need the body painting with shadowy lady or sucking yourself with the vacumn cleaner? Also if there was an earthquake last night/this morning, you wouldn't have felt it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope no need for any of those things but I gotta say I have the biggest pash rash today OMG! I've been putting Bepanthen on it and bio oil to try and bring down the redness and get some moisture in there, I hope it's cleared before going back to work on Monday.

Earthquake? Hmm I think there quite possibly was an earthquake last night but maybe only my house felt it?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 4, 2009)

LOL you are soooo naughty *covers her eyes and blocks her ears*

Thanks Ali <3 Nice to see at least someone was productive today!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh Ali, that is one way to whiten your nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Way to go Robyn!  We are all happy for ya.  Okay, so that was the excitement of the day - back to the boring life.  What's for dinner?


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep - it's taken off my nailpolish! Eeek.

Seriously, what SHOULD I have for dinner tonight? LOL


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 4, 2009)

^^lol.. hubby suggested pizza, but bleh.. I might just utilise all my left overs = fried rice


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 5, 2009)

Tonight I was conned into filming someones birthday party at a restaurant.. it was kinda fun and kinda not haha. Anyhow, I did a SW look woo!

Face:

Elizabeth Arden concealer
Studio Sculpt foundation
Eversun BPB
Golden bronzer
Tahitian Sand BP
Hush CCB

Eyes:

Corn s/s
Bright Future e/s
Tempting e/s
Amber Lights e/s
Casino e/s
Royal Hue s/s
Mix of Creme de Violet and an Inglot purple (coz I dont have VG haha)
All that glitters e/s
Haunting f/l
Violet underground e/k
Rimmel mascara

Lips:

Lady Bug l/s
Boundless l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 5, 2009)

Wheesh~  Where is everyone?  Is it supposed to be a public holiday today that I didn't know about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For today's FOTD, I have a fugly look that I am going to get rid off as soon as I get home.  It is what happens when I am forced to come to work on my day off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even my brows are annoying me!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm here Nat! I didn't put up my look today cos it was so simple and not very inspiring or creative. I think I spent more time concealing my chin which is not easy with the skin peeling off.

What's wrong with your brows?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 6, 2009)

^^Your chin is peeling?  Pash rash? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My brows are unruly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   My new brow pencil is supposed to come today, so thought I might skip the brows in the morning and fill them out later.  After the eye makeup, I just looked weird (a freak with no brows).  So I rushed everything and somehow I filled out the spaces that weren't supposed to fill out and didn't fill the spaces that were needed to fill out


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 6, 2009)

Rah, I'm here everyone. I'm not wearing anything today tho, besides the look of extreme tiredness. I didn't end up having a shower until 5pm on Saturday from all the cleaning. Eeek. And then yesterday I continued the domesticatedness by sorting out our study, throwing out old uni notes (faaark that was so much fun!) and baking a spinach and ricotta pie. Mmm.

I am happy to report that Saffy is now clean and as fluffy as a short hair doggy can get. The pooch had a bath! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm looking forward to the upcoming weekend - I'm going to the Barossa Valley with the girls (1hr outside of Adelaide... wine region!). Going on wine tours and having a massage/facial at the resort Spa where we are staying. OOOOoooh YEAH!!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice one Ali, your house & puppy must be sparkling now! I've had a few people I know visit the Barossa Valley and they all loved it so you're going to have the best time and well deserved too I think!!

I hate filling brows Nat, it's my pet peeve cos it's so hard to match the brow colour with a pencil or eyeliner. Do you use a gel to keep them in line too? I don't really ever fill my brows cos they just go too dark, still yet to find my perfect brown colour.

Edit:- And yes pash rash, you can't reallly put much over it cos nothing stays, thank god for my Ben Nye Colour Wheel.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 6, 2009)

I am here... just still busy with EOFY...

Nothing noteworthy today here either...

Eyes:
UDPP
Phloof!
Patina
UD Smog
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & powder
Intenso MB

Lips:
Burgundy l/p
Rich & Ripe l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Rah, I'm here everyone. I'm not wearing anything today tho, besides the look of extreme tiredness. I didn't end up having a shower until 5pm on Saturday from all the cleaning. Eeek. And then yesterday I continued the domesticatedness by sorting out our study, throwing out old uni notes (faaark that was so much fun!) and baking a spinach and ricotta pie. Mmm._

 
 Grrr.. I have piles of housework to do at home!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 
_I hate filling brows Nat, it's my pet peeve cos it's so hard to match the brow colour with a pencil or eyeliner. Do you use a gel to keep them in line too? I don't really ever fill my brows cos they just go too dark, still yet to find my perfect brown colour.

Edit:- And yes pash rash, you can't reallly put much over it cos nothing stays, thank god for my Ben Nye Colour Wheel._

 
 I know, I hate pencils, but they give the 'definition' so I use it and put shadow powder on top. The Shu pencil coming today gives very natural look though.  I also have MUFE waterproof eyebrow corrector coming, so hopefully today is my last brow drama day. 

Hehe.. Mr Ben Nye is great for pash rash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You work with that 21 yo hottie, right?  LOL.. so the pash rash is a reminder of what happened last Friday


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 6, 2009)

^^ Do you use a really dark brown? I've used lighter browns like Seedling which is way too dark and Era but it's a satin so not really appropriate. 

Ben Nye is doing ok but there isn't much I can do with it, every time I look in the mirrow my chin looks like it's got something freaky going on with my foundation, not nice. Next time he's having a shave before he comes over.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ Do you use a really dark brown? I've used lighter browns like Seedling which is way too dark and Era but it's a satin so not really appropriate. 

Ben Nye is doing ok but there isn't much I can do with it, every time I look in the mirrow my chin looks like it's got something freaky going on with my foundation, not nice. Next time he's having a shave before he comes over._

 
Do you remember Bark e/s?  I used to use that.  My hair is not black black, so I have to use dark greyish brown.  Hey, PM me your address and I will send you Antastasia brow powder sample.  My friend sent it to me and it is really nice and pigmented. I've used up the Brunette side, but Ash Blonde side has been untouched. It might be a bit light for you, but have a go. Anastasia is THE brow guru lol. 

Haha.. so 21 yo guy = human scrub. At least when it is all healed, you will see the nice baby skin sprouting from underneath


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 6, 2009)

Heheh. Human exfoliator.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 6, 2009)

Bibi, I've got some teals for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Make Up For Ever: Eyeshadows #304, 34, 302, 168, 93 (Greens & Teals)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 6, 2009)

Oooh and for me, too! Thanks Nat.. now I can make a list of MUFE eye shadows lol


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 6, 2009)

ok, today I didnt want to do neutrals so I went with silvers instead... couldnt do anything overly colourful as I am conducting interviews today...

Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot white e/s - highlight
Inglot silver pigment - lid
Silver (frost) pigment - crease
Charred e/s - outer crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Plum l/p
Date Night d/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 6, 2009)

Rah... I have a million applications to plough through.

#168 & #302!!! Yum.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 6, 2009)

^^ Heehee I have #302 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohhh forgot you are a Teal girl too, Mich!!

Minimum look for me as I am staying home to do housework. I am happy that finally I found my brows and they don't look fake for a change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love you, Shu!

Face
Dior Snow SPF50+ Base
Shu Foundation
Shu Powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shu Blush
Benefit High Beam

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Soft Force e/s
Romp e/s
Bobbi Brown gel liner in Sepia Ink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MUFE Smokey lash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I need a full size waterproof version!

Lips
Lip conditioner and coffee


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 7, 2009)

I want a BOTD pic Nat! Lemme see those brows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so tired now, I CBF doing any more work now. I think I went too hard too soon this morning.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I want a BOTD pic Nat! Lemme see those brows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so tired now, I CBF doing any more work now. I think I went too hard too soon this morning._

 
No way!!  The flash will make it bold as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so used to my previous superficial brows - now my natural brows look weird. 

Heehee.. Just think about the weekend Ali!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 7, 2009)

I demand a BOTD too! Butt... of the day


----------



## Teagan :) (Jul 7, 2009)

Cool thread!

Face: Nothing, it's summer so I hate wasting makeup when I'm just hanging around the house.
Eyes: UDPP, Makeup Forever e/s in #167 with Shimmermoss ontop, then Gosh Purple Dream Trio in crease (medium and dark purple). NYX Black e/s as liner and Covergirl Lashblast
Lips: Carmex.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 7, 2009)

The weekend? Nat, it's TUESDAY.

I just want to go to bed. I got battered, yes "BATTERED", at netball last night... stupid boys who play netball like it's freaking footy. Wankers. It was the first time EVER that I thought I was going to seriously get hurt. We play kind of full-on usually, but the opposition was being reckless to the point of THROWING THEIR BODIES at us, almost like they were TRYING to injure us. The ref told them to pull their heads in countless times. I'm going to have so many bruises. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rah, sorry for the netball rant.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I demand a BOTD too! Butt... of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this is what I thought when I read it too!!!!!!!!

Nat - isnt the Smokey Lash gorgeous?!?!?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 7, 2009)

ha ha I have horrid brows too Nat, completely see through and patchy.. and in some lights it looks like I've shaved half of them off.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Bibi, I've got some teals for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Make Up For Ever: Eyeshadows #304, 34, 302, 168, 93 (Greens & Teals)_

 
^^Thanks Nat! #168 looks juicy. I actually DID a teal look today (surprise, surprise right?) so maybe you had a psychic premonition? >_<

*Face:*
Mehron Velvet Finish Primer = this stuff is the biz!
MAC Mineralized Powder Foundation
MAC Studio Finish Concealer
MAC MSF Natural 
MSF Duo Shimmer Side - Highlighting
Format + Gleeful Blush
Light Flush MSF
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
EGB Favorite e/s - All over lids/brow bone
Otherworldy p/p - Lids
Hauting e/s - Lids
Beauty Burst e/s - Crease
Pompous Blue e/s - Crease + Lower lash line
Plumage + Bottlegreen mixed - Crease
Typographic e/s - Too deepen things up
Aquavert e/s - Inner corners
Next to Nothing e/s - Brow highlight
Kajal + Blacktrack fluidline
Stud Brow Pencil + Embark e/s - Brows
*
Lips:*
Chestnut lip liner
4N lipstick
Soft Wave lipglass


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_ha ha I have horrid brows too Nat, completely see through and patchy.. and in some lights it looks like I've shaved half of them off._

 
^I am brow deprived too. Mine are also very sparse and patchy. At least the shape is good though and the hairs are pretty tame so I have something to work with. I reckon doing my brows is the most frustrating part of my makeup application.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I am brow deprived too. Mine are also very sparse and patchy. At least the shape is good though and the hairs are pretty tame so I have something to work with. I reckon doing my brows is the most frustrating part of my makeup application. _

 
Another victim of deprived brows here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After years of plucking and shaping I finally like their shape.. but on pictures they always look as I am unable to fill them in correctly.. even when it looks nice IRL.

And they kinda stick out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I need to "attach" them to the skin with brow gel.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 7, 2009)

^^ Ha ha so I'm not alone then! The shape of one of mine is okay, but the other is crooked so I do a little combover trick with pencil and powder to try and fix it. 

I've found a brow treatment gel that worked for me, it's Ardell, $7 from priceline. It actually helped the hairs grow longer, but I just need more hairs!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_It actually helped the hairs grow longer, but I just need more hairs!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





Oh my gosh..  I just had a mental image of my dad's weirdo brows. He has 2-3 brow hair that stick out, like 3cm long!  If I used the brow treatment gel, my brows might become just like his!!  Weed brows.   

Haha.. Jeanette, my brows look weird in the pics too.. I think the flash makes it worse.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok... Actually put in a little effort this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select Coverup Concealer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
Light MSF Powder
Bourjois Santal Blush
Redhead MSF Highlight

EYES:
UDPP
Sublime Nature paint
Espresso e/s (crease + outer V)
Woodwinked e/s (crease + middle 1/3 lower lashline)
Soba e/s (lid)
Tempting e/s (lid)
Jardin Aires p/g (upper crease)
Gold Dusk p/g (inner V)
Brule e/s (brow highlight)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline)
Black Dazzle d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
What a Do! l/s


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 7, 2009)

today was a purple day for me...

Eyes:
UDPP
Blanc type - highlight
Poison Pen - lid
Graphology - crease
Inglot black gel liner
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Gentle MB

Lips:
Lush n Lilac cremestick liner
Pink Fish TLC
little bit of Pleasure Principle d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 7, 2009)

Another simple look as I had no time this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
All Shu stuff
Benefit Highbeam (cheeks & browbone)
Shu blush

Eyes
TFSI
Soft Ochre p/p
Bronzescape solarbits (lid)
Bobbi Brown gel liner in Sepia Ink
Sparechange pearlglide liner
MUFE smokey lash mascara

Lips
UD clear l/l
YSL peach passion l/s
Smile d/g


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 8, 2009)

^Simple Brown/Neutral look for me today. I had a really early start to the day. I got up at 5am to go in to work super early to let some people in that were setting up our new security system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes... 5am! When I left it was dark and the moon was shining and everything was covered in frost so it was beauuuutiful. I had a lovely walk to the train station listening to Michael Jackson.

Anyways the look was really similar to something I did the other day:

*Face:*
Usual foundation, primer etc
Format + X-Rocks Blush
Fix+
*
Eyes:*
Groundwork p/p
EGB Favortie e/s (a matte Bibi coloured shadow >_<) - All over lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
A Little Folie - Crease
Typographic - Crease
Patina - Lids
Next to Nothing - Brow highlight + Inner corners
Orpheous Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Feline Kohl Power - Upper+Lower lash line
Blacktrack
Lash Blast

*Lips:*
4N + Stila lipglaze in Brown Sugar <3


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 8, 2009)

^^ Wow Bibi.. I went to sleep at 5am, after watching MJ memorial.  I was thinking, gee, some people wake up now to go to work and I am only going to sleep now!  I was feeling your vibe


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 8, 2009)

Actually made a bit of effort this morning and played with some of my new stuff. Warm browns & golds today.

*Face*
SFP
Clinique Concealer
MAC Bronzer
Springsheen - blush
Perfect Topping - highlight

*Eyes*
UDPP
Naked Lunch e/s - lids
Woodwinked e/s - crease
Brash e/s - outer 1/3
Spiced Chocolate e/s - outer v
Nanogold e/s - lower lash line
Brule e/s - brow
Vanilla p/g - brow arch
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Way To Love l/s
Smile d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 8, 2009)

No sign of brow powder Robyn?

Teal look today woot!!

Face
All Shu stuff
Benefit High Beam
Canteloupe Blush
Shu violet pink Blush

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Nylon e/s (inner corner)
Warm Chill e/s (lid)
Gulf Stream e/s (crease)
MUFE #80 Peacock Green e/s (v)
Ricepaper e/s (highlight)
MUFE pearl shadow pencil in white (inner corner)
MUFE Cakeliner & Eye Seal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MUFE Smokey Lash Mascara

Lips
Shu pale pink l/s
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 8, 2009)

I did warm browns today too Robyn!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Rushmetal pigment - lid
Heritage Rouge pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner - dark brown
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Gingerroot cremestick liner
Rubia l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 8, 2009)

Just checked the mail and got your sample, thanks Nat!! I'll give them a go tomorrow and report back. Where do we order Anastasia?

Makeup ESP Jen, next Ali should come on in warm browns too.

I've finally got Plummage which I've been lemming forever but looking at  my colous last night I'm not sure what I'd pair it with? Any suggestions? Keeping in mind I'm as pale as a reem of reflex paper


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 8, 2009)

You are welcome Robyn!!

My Plummage is on the way!  I am planning to use it to darken the green shades, especially the teals.  I also think it might look pretty with Club on top?


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 8, 2009)

I thought about Club but it might be too dark for me with Plummage. I keep my darkest shades to the outer v so I'm wondering what lid or crease shades to mix it with? Basically colours that are lighter than Plummage but complimentary


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 8, 2009)

^^ Yeah, that's why I said Club on top of Plummage - I can't wear club on my lid either!  Do you have any teals?  Someone paired Chartereus p/g with it and it was pretty too.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 8, 2009)

Warm browns were yesterday Robyn - I'm a day ahead of the trend! heheh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing today, yet another CBF day. Although, I was up most of last night coughing.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 8, 2009)

Aww hate the sleepless nights due to coughs!

Forgot.. Robyn, do you have Aquadisiac?  I am thinking of pairing Plummage with Aquadisiac or Tilt..  Or even Steamy.. I can't wait!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 9, 2009)

Steamy or Humid or Juxt or Bitter!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 9, 2009)

Morning!

Face
Same as yesterday
MUFE #5 blush

Eyes
TFSI
Soft Ochre p/p
Gorgeous Gold e/s (inner 1/2)
Trax e/s (crease)
Fig 1 e/s (v)
Shale e/s (lid)
Ricepaper e/s (highlight)
Blacktrack f/l
UD 24/7 liner in Covet (lowerlash)
MUFE Smokey lash 

Lips
Snob l/s
MUFE purple gloss


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 9, 2009)

Played with a new look today...

FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select Moisturecover
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
Light MSF
Bourjois Santal Blush
Inglot Bronzer

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (brow highlight + lid)
Magic Dust e/s (inner 1/3 lid) _From 2009 Bronze Cheek/Eye Trip Palette _
Cork e/s (crease)
All That Glitters e/s (crease)
Black Tied e/s (outer V)
_I'd probably just use Espresso next time with BT on the lower lashline only - BT was a bit too dark to deepen crease_
Espresso e/s (outer V + brows) 
Gold Mode p/g (foiled ontop of BT on lashline)
Smolder e/k (both waterlines)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline)
Dior Show

LIPS:
Lollipop Loving l/s
Baby Sparks d/g

I normally wouldn't pair LL l/s with BS d/g, but I was confused with my pinks and browns on my eyes as to whether I should wear pink lippy or a peachier tone!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 9, 2009)

today was a really simple day for me...

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - highlight
Lemon Chiffon s/s - lid
Inglot light yellow/gold e/s - lid
Sable e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner - dark brown
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Sweetness BPB

Lips:
Long Stem Rose slimshine


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ali I think peach & pinks go great with brown, just depends on how your feeling. Check your colour wheel if in doubt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Purples for me today and Nat I tried the Anastasia brow colours and I think the lighter one may be ok, I want to try it a couple more times in different lights but if I like it I'll get it. Where do you buy Anastasia from?

*Face*
Studio Sculpt (yup, I def like this more than SFF)
SFP
Perfect Toppping - highlight
Hot Planet grand duo - blush

*Eyes*
UDPP
Bourjois white pencil -  all over lid
Vanilla p/g - Inner 1/3 lid & brow arch
Lovely Lily p/g - rest of lid
Parfait Amour e/s - crease
Inglot purple e/s (a little darker than PA with sparkles) outer v
Yoghurt e/s - brow
Bourjois black pencil - waterline
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Lollipop Lovin l/s
Smile d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ Anastasia is available at Sephora!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 10, 2009)

Neutral look with a pop of HOT PINK and teal >_<

*Face:*
Mehron Primer
Mac Mineral Foundation
Studio Finish Concealer
Studio Lights Concealer
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Format + Fab Blushes
Brunette MSF
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork p/p
MSF Natural in Dark - Lids
Beauty Burst + A Little Folie - Crease
Typographic - Crease
Refined MSF - Broww highlight
Mystery Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Fyrinnae "Japan" - Lower lash line
Feline Kohl Power
*
Lips:*
Badger Balm
Mac Matte
YSL Rouge Volupte "Provocative Pink"
Obsessive Compulsive Lip Tar - Pageant (Extremely hot pink >_<)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 10, 2009)

I did a Naked Honey look today.. I love ALL the eyeshadows, so pretty <3 Usual face stuff, MB in Dainty, Honey Light and Perfect topping to highlight, inglot lip duo thingie in a pinky colour


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ Can't wait to try Buckwheat e/s!!
Weird though.. Someone in the haulage thread mentioned of different weight in shadows..  Pollinator and Buckwheat e/s are 1.5g/0.05 US OZ, but Creme de Miel e/s is 1.3g/0.04 US OZ?  Are we getting less for some of the shadows?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 10, 2009)

My Creme De Miel says that as well. Perhaps it is something to do with the finish of the e/s.. the other 2 are frost and CDM is a VP. 

Also, it might be like pigments where there's seemingly less product in a container coz the particles are more dense/heavier and thus take up less space... Maybe the CDM particles are heavier than other e/s particles and only 1.3g fits in the pan!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ Yeah I notice all VP eyeshadows are 1.3g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 10, 2009)

Hehehe mystery solved!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 11, 2009)

So now I have two UD palettes.. Unfortunately, I can't keep both, because hubby has threatened he would kick my ass, if I kept both - one is supposed to be for his favourite niece's birthday present!
Anyhoo.. Because I like them BOTH, I have a hard time deciding which one to keep.. 

One is this:  I love the teal and purple (the green one on the top is actually teal!)..





The other one is this.  I love the olive on the top and blue:




What do you guys think?   I still think I should keep two and give her one of my back ups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but the only thing I don't mind giving away from my stash is Line Filler and she is only 17 lol.   Man, I think I will just bite it and give her the bottom one?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 11, 2009)

I say keep the top one!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 11, 2009)

Of course you'd say that, you teal girl!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 11, 2009)

Ehehe I also LOVE the purple and the blue


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 11, 2009)

^^ Me too.. So it comes down to which neutrals I like and they all look the same. Wish I could dab my fingers across!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 11, 2009)

^^Keep the top one Nat. It looks heaps prettier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or keep both and get her a Body Shop soap hamper lolz...

Nah.. Share the makeup love!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 11, 2009)

Haha Bibi, at least I was thinking of getting a $25 Too Faced palette from Kit.  Lol @ Bodyshop soap hamper!  

Okay, first one it is.. I am going to stop looking at them now, so I don't get tempted of keeping both.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks to my new foundation, I feel pretty today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Koh Gen Do makeup base & Moisture foundation
Koh Gen Do concealer
Koh Gen Do pro powder
Benefit High Beam
Peachtwist Blush 

Eyes
TFSI
Soft Ochre p/p
Creme de Miel e/s
Buckwheat e/s
Pollinator e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Impassioned solar bits
Sugarshot
Shu Painting Liner in Shimmery Gold (lower lash)
MUFE Cakeliner & Eye Seal
MUFE Smokey Lash

Lips
Benetint
Goldyrocks d/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 11, 2009)

Awww Nat, you're pretty everyday no matter what! Didn't you like Pollinator?


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 12, 2009)

No makeups today but did get to play with teals & blues for my night out last night.

*Face*
SS
SFP
Springsheen - blush
Perfect Topping - highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Bourjois white pencil - all over lids
Vanilla p/g - inner 1/3 lid & lower lash line
Steamy e/s - outer 2/3 lid
Plummage e/s - outer v and outer lower lash line
Chillproof e/s - brow
Bourjois black pencil - waterline
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Strayin l/s
High tea l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, I'm back from the Barossa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last night I wore...

FACE:
MUFE HD Green Primer
NW20 Select Coverup Concealer
MUFE HD #115 Foundation
Stark Naked BPB
Blonde MSF

EYES:
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (highlight + lid)
Vanilla p/g (inner V)
Satin Taupe e/s (crease)
Blackberry e/s (outer V)
Dark Devotion e/s (outer V)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline)
Smolder e/k (both waterlines)
Espresso e/s (brows)
Lancome Brow Pencil
Dior Show

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Ali! How was the girly pamper weekend??


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 12, 2009)

Great! I bought a couple of bottles of wine. Had loads of fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you had a good weekend. 

I start at MM on Tuesday. I'm slightly nervous. Going to wear bare minimal neutal makeup for 1st class methinks.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 12, 2009)

Goodluck sweetie!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Awww Nat, you're pretty everyday no matter what! Didn't you like Pollinator? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Awww thanks Michelle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love it when my skin feels/looks good. It has never been this good before Shu and Koh Gen Do!

I just couldn't get any colour out of Pollinator. Just another disappointment after Bright Future.  How did you go with Pollinator?  You have no problem with the colour pay-off?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 12, 2009)

None at all! I tried it yesterday over Corn s/s and today over Lemon Chiffon s/s and I really liked it!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 12, 2009)

^^Oh boy.. I just tried to swatch it on the back of my hand and I can't even get it on my finger. Once I did, all I see are flecks of peachy glitter on my hand.  No wonder I had a hard time trying to pack that on my lid!! Grrrr..


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 12, 2009)

not much make up today

eyes - 
urban decay 24/7 eye pencil in zero
maxfactor false lash effect mascara

lips -
revlon matte lipstick in strawberry suede
coastal scents smacks lipgloss in sheer crimson


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 12, 2009)

absolutely no makeup today....

Yesterday I wore:

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - highlight
UD Deluxe e/s Honey - lid
UD Deluxe e/s Zero - crease, outer 1/3rd
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner black
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Springsheen blush

Lips:
Rubia l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Ali! I was nervous my first day too but once I got to know the girls and saw how lovely they all were I just started having fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Had a bit of the can't be's this morning so decided to play with my new fave e/s in a simple colour wash.

*Face*
SS
SFP
Blonde MSF - Blush & Highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Vanilla p/g - inner 1/3
Steamy e/s - colour wash lid to half way up brow & lower lash line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Brule - brow
Alamay liquid eyeliner
Dior Show mascara (can't wait for my new one of this to arrive!!)

*Lips*
High Tea l/s
Nymphette l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 12, 2009)

I've got my minimal 'I am pissed, because I got dragged to work on my day off look' today.

Just Shu foundation & powder, Dollymix blush, Facefront primer & pigment, Bobbi brown gel liner, mascara and Lancome Juicy lipgloss thing.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 12, 2009)

No makeups for me today!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 13, 2009)

Ditto! Although I'm wearing the most awesome smelling eye cream - it's from Dermalogica and smells like lollies... Mmmmm.

Thanks for all the well wishing.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 13, 2009)

Minimal makeup today. I did a cat eye MEOWWW! =^_^=

*Face:*
Mehron Velvet Finish Primer
MAC Mineralized Powder Foundation
Eversun + On A Mission Blush
Gold Deposit MSF
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Studio Finish Concealer -  Lids
MSF Natural - Lids
Beauty Burst + A Little Folie - Crease
Feline Kohl Power - Upper + lower lash line
Typographic <3 - Same as Feline
Max Factor Mascara

*Lips:*
Style Warriors l/g


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 13, 2009)

is that the age smart one? Smells like raspberries!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 13, 2009)

Yep! It has the yummiest smell!


----------



## cazgh (Jul 13, 2009)

Laura Mercier silk cream foundation
Lancome translucent powder
rice paper e/s
Haux e/s
Laura Mercier mascara
88 palette e/s light brown for eyebrows
Frost lipstick in B-babe
Tendertone in Pucker


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 13, 2009)

today was another cbf day... I had to get to work early for a meeting and we had a new starter today so I was training her for most of the day.

Eyes:
UDPP
White pigment - highlight
Milk pigment - inner 1/3rd
Frozen White pigment - inner 1/3rd
Stylin e/s - outer 2/3rds & crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
True Romantic BPB

Lips:
Pleasing slimshine


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 13, 2009)

This morning I have on:

*Face:*
Mac Mineralized Foundation
Studio Finish Concealer
MSF Natural Duo - Shimmer and matte powders
Nars Crazed - OMG I love this blush so much. I want to marry it!
Fix+Rose
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Mystery Kohl Power - Lids
Entremauve pigment - Crease
Club e/s - Lids
Nanogold - Brow highlight
Feline Kohl Power - Upper and lower lash line with Entremauve pressed into lower lash line
Plush Lash + Max Factor Masterpiece

*Lips:*
Maybe Buoy o Buoy with Loveknot Lustrelass or
Chestnut, Brave New Bronze and Sugartrance

I have 40minutes to spare for a change! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I got dressed in record time cos its freeezing.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 13, 2009)

I still haven't tried club!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ I love club! I've worn it in the crease, can't wait to do a smokey eye with it all over the lid.. it's such an interesting colour.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 13, 2009)

today was a kinda bluish day...

Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot white e/s - highlight
Icebox e/s - lid
Contrast e/s - crease & outer 1/3rd
Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner in Sapphire Shimmer
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Lush n Lilac cremestick liner
Soft Pause l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice look Bibi!!

Sal, so you got Club working for you?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Ali, good luck tonight!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks tiger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's look was fairly minimal... until I hit Blacktrack f/l and decided to go all cat-eyed. Must have been channeling it from Bibi from the other day!

FACE:
MUFE HD Green Primer
NW20 Select Coverup
MUFE HD #115 Foundation
MSF Light
Inglot Bronzer
Bourjois Santal Blush

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (lid to lash)
Retrospeck e/s (wash over lid)
Satin Taupe e/s (lashline)
Blacktrack f/l (thick upper lashline winged)
Smolder e/k (both waterlines)
Black Dazzle d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ Teehee.. you are wearing a 'special occasion' foundation


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 13, 2009)

Damn straight I am! LOL

Edit: I'm about 5 applications off finishing my Mineralise Satinfinish anyway!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 14, 2009)

I got up late this morning so had to whack on a neutral look to get out on time!
Good luck tonight Ali, hope it's heaps of fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFP - N5 (hello I have colour from my powder now!)
Clinique Concealer
So Ceylon MSF - Blush
Perfect Topping - Highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Femme Fi e/s - lid & lower lash line
Woodwinked e/s - crease
Twinks e/s - Outer V and outer lower lash line
Era e/s - to blend WW & Twinks
Brule e/s - brow
Shroom - brow arch
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Way to Love l/s
Strawberry Blonde l/g


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 14, 2009)

Face
MUFE HD Elixer
MUFE HD Primer Neutral 
MUFE HD Foundation #173
Mac On A Mission Beauty Powder

Eyes
MUFE Aqua Black Shadow/Liner
Chanel Inimitable Shadow Black

Lips
Mac Purple Rite Lipstick


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 14, 2009)

^^ Hey shontay, how do you like MUFE Elixir?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 14, 2009)

^^ Yep club is gorgeous! I wore it in the crease the other day with saturnal on the lid. It was a hot smokey green look. I was visiting my nieces (aged 7+ 8) and they LOVED it.. glad I can please someone with my makeups!

Another shimmery green look today.. really like this one.

Face:
mineralize satinfinish (rediscovering this.. forgot I loved it so much!)
MSFN med plus
NYX Angel blush and Bobbi brown Rose blush
NYX taupe to contour
Almay bronzer (surprisingly good!)

Eyes:
UDPP
estee lauder shadestick dupe in shimmer sand all over
sumptuous olive on the lid and under the eye
sable in the crease and above
grain under the brow
EL shadestick dupe in gold in the inner corners with BB shimmer beige over the top
Flirt jaded eyeliner top and bottom (this stuff is SO soft and pigmented)
Teddy kohl waterline

High tea l/s
Moth to flame D/g


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I still haven't tried club!_

 
OoOoOoo It looks amazing on a teal base or with a teal look in general. Try it with Delft, or even Rollickin' or Mystery. It's a really pretty colour, you have no excuse for this kind of neglect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm calling social services on you!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Thanks tiger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's look was fairly minimal... until I hit Blacktrack f/l and decided to go all cat-eyed. Must have been channeling it from Bibi from the other day!_

 
Nice kitty! >_< I'm thinking of doing the Cat eyes again tomorrow actually cos I really took a liking to that look. I just wish I could work out how to put on false eye lashes so I can really glam it out. Can someone channel me some skills pls!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Nice kitty! >_< I'm thinking of doing the Cat eyes again tomorrow actually cos I really took a liking to that look. I just wish I could work out how to put on false eye lashes so I can really glam it out. Can someone channel me some skills pls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't help you. I have 4 pairs of falsies and I never use them!  Occasionally I pull them out and admire.. Hey Bibi, we should visit Shu Lash Bar together and get them to do those fantasy lashes for us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectolite* 
_OoOoOoo It looks amazing on a teal base or with a teal look in general. Try it with Delft, or even Rollickin' or Mystery. It's a really pretty colour, you have no excuse for this kind of neglect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm calling social services on you!!_

 
 I love it with Delft too!  Haven't tried it with Mystery though..  Does Club go green?  Brown?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 14, 2009)

I need help with lashes too


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 14, 2009)

^^ You don't need falsies, girl!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I can't help you. I have 4 pairs of falsies and I never use them!  Occasionally I pull them out and admire.. Hey Bibi, we should visit Shu Lash Bar together and get them to do those fantasy lashes for us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it with Delft too!  Haven't tried it with Mystery though..  Does Club go green?  Brown?_

 

^^Hmm, Fantasy Lashes eh? *Dream Bubble appears above Bibi's head*  In my fantasy my falsies (or my real lashes too actually) would not rub seductively against the inside of the lenses on my nerd glasses and leave streaks of mascara in their wake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tell ya Nat - life is so hard sometimes!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_I love it with Delft too! Haven't tried it with Mystery though.. Does Club go green? Brown?_

 
No, no!! It goes TEAL like parrot >_< It's like a magic trick. Abracadabra!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Hmm, Fantasy Lashes eh? *Dream Bubble appears above Bibi's head* In my fantasy my falsies (or my real lashes too actually) would not rub seductively against the inside of the lenses on my nerd glasses and leave streaks of mascara in their wake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tell ya Nat - life is so hard sometimes!_

 





Oh I keep forgetting that you wear glasses! Bibi, they aren't nerdy - they are super trendy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I saw Shu MUA wearing falsies that had little silver beads on them.  Very pretty.. but not worth $60, especially when they just sit in my drawer!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_No, no!! It goes TEAL like parrot >_< It's like a magic trick. Abracadabra!!_

 
  Cool!! Thanks Bibi. I lurve Mystery.. Can't wait to play with those two together!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok so what is Mystery? e/s Paint pot etc? I need to find more to match with Club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dark V Light look today, frankly I wasn't feeling that creative this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFP
Clinique Concealer
Blonde MSF - blush & highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Brule e/s - lid to brow
Vanilla p/g - inner 2/3 lid & lower lash line
Knight e/s - outer 1/3 smoked & outer lower lash line
Alamay black liquid liner - applied thick
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Way to Love l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 14, 2009)

Rushing, rushing, rushing this morning...

FACE:
NW20 Select Coverup Concealer
MUFE HD Blue Primer
MUFE HD #115 Foundation
MUFE HD Powder
Bourjois Santal Blush

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (highlight)
Scant e/s (lid)
Cork e/s (crease)
Satin Taupe e/s (crease + outer V)
Dark Devotion e/s (outer V)
Smolder e/k (both waterlines)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ok so what is Mystery? e/s Paint pot etc? I_

 
Mystery is an e/s. I swatched it last week... it's brown/plum colour, kind of like Blackberry. I ended up getting Blackberry tho!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 14, 2009)

Satin Taupe day for me too!

Face
Koh Gen Do Colour Base in Yellow
Shu Foundation
Koh Gen Do powder
Benefit High Beam
Eversun BPB

Eyes
TFSI
Soft Ochre p/p
Phloof e/s (1/2 inner corner)
Satin Taupe e/s (crease)
Plumage e/s (v) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soft Force e/s (highlight)
Bobbi Brown Gel liner in Sepia Ink
UD glitter liner in Spandex - black with rainbow pearls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MUFE Smokey Lash mascara

Lips
Lollipop Loving l/s
Chanel Tangerine Dream l/g
MAC clear gloss


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 14, 2009)

^^ I looooooooove Lollipop Lovin, it's the only lippy I have a back up of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks Ali! I tried finding it on the website but i must have missed it? Funny how a plum can bring out the green in Club?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 14, 2009)

^^ On me, Mystery goes greyish brown! Doesn't go plummy at all. So guess it is all depends on the skintone.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 15, 2009)

Face:

Studio Sculpt
Gentle MB
Blush of Youth BP
Petticoat MSF

Eyes:

Stila's Kitten e/s
Solar White e/s
Remains of satin taupe e/s on my 217 hehe
UD 24/7 liner - Ransom
Smolder e/k
Hypnose mascara

Lips: 

Cosmo l/s
Purple Rite l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 15, 2009)

Wakey wakey Mich!! Your lippy stuff got mixed up


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 15, 2009)

Wait.. I meant Fierce and Fabulous l/g  (the purple one from SW, my brain hurts, leave me alone  )


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 15, 2009)

^^ hehe just paying back for when you picked on me about pp and fl mix up


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha I dont mind. The fact you remember that is concerning


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 15, 2009)

^^ Tell me about it!  I remember all those useless stuff, yet I have a hard time remembering my new mobile number.   Hey, at least I was paying attention to your FOTD


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 15, 2009)

I expect you to pay attention to *every* single post I write! Especially if you want goodies from IMATS


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 15, 2009)

^^ I will start sucking up to you, when/if MUFE is a confirmed exhibitor.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ok so what is Mystery? e/s Paint pot etc? I need to find more to match with Club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Mystery is also the gorgeous teal coloured Kohl Power. That is one I was talking about. It makes a great base on the lids, apply it and then smooth it out with a #252 brush. >_<

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_ ^^ On me, Mystery goes greyish brown! Doesn't go plummy at all. So guess it is all depends on the skintone._

 
Wow that is strange. Did you try it with Mystery Kohl Power or Mystery Eye Shadow >_<??


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 15, 2009)

^^ Mystery e/s, Bibi!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 15, 2009)

I have Mystery p/k! I'll have to try that, thanks Bibi


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 15, 2009)

So are you going to get club e/s?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 15, 2009)

^^ I already have it, I just haven't really used it yet. I have lots of e/s that I haven't used yet


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 15, 2009)

What is Kohl Power?? A pencil? Why can't they just call them what they are? I asked the MAC mua on the weekend if MAC were showing at IMATS and even she didn't know?

Nuetral look today, I've got a meeting with a bunch of big wigs today and didn't want to freak em out with blues and purples. It's already hard enough working in a male dominated sexist company so don't want them taking me any less serious than they already do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFP
Nars Laguna
Springsheen - blush
Perfect Topping - highlights

*Eyes*
TFSI
All That Glitters e/s - lid & lower lash line
Sable e/s - outer 1/3
Woodwinked e/s - crease
Twinks e/s - outer v & outer lower lash line
Spiced Chocolate e/s - to deepen v
Brule e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ I already have it, I just haven't really used it yet. I have lots of e/s that I haven't used yet _

 
Me too!  Same as lippy stuff for me, but it still doesn't stop me from B2M for 7 lippies!

Played with cateye look after watching MAC artist in action footage. Wish I was as pretty as that Asian model!!

Face
Same as yesterday
Style Blush
Honey Light highlight powder

Eyes
TFSI
Illusionary Burning Ambition - white gold side foiled (inner 1/2 & lowerlash)
Illusionary Burning Ambition - brown side (crease)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
MUFE Smokey Lash

Lips
Bombshell l/s
Babysparks d/g


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Mystery e/s, Bibi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^Poor thing. You have lipstick buildup on your brain stem don't you?





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_ Played with cateye look after watching MAC artist in action footage. Wish I was as pretty as that Asian model!!_

 
 ^Omg she is really gorgeous isn't she? I wish I was that pretty too!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Poor thing. You have lipstick buildup on your brain stem don't you?



_

 
Gee Bibi, when you mentioned Mystery, you did not specify it was liner or shadow. Even CatsMeow thought you were talking about the shadow, so it wasn't just the misunderstading on my part!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Gee Bibi, when you mentioned Mystery, you did not specify it was liner or shadow. Even CatsMeow thought you were talking about the shadow, so it wasn't just the misunderstading on my part!_

 
^Aww just jokes Nat. That's just my abrasive sense of humor working over time. This is how I got kicked out of my last girls club actually. It's all happening again!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 16, 2009)

^^ No need to sweat Bibi, I still like you!
I just don't get 'what are you on' kinda joke though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Must be gettin too old.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, what are you on Nat? Old people's disease! Hehehehe just kidding


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Wow, what are you on Nat? Old people's disease! Hehehehe just kidding _

 





I have enough of this shit. That's it! 
*throwing dummy spits*
*sending 1000s of porn/viagra spams to Michelle and Bibi's email addresses*


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 16, 2009)

Awww but I love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With the spam can you plz also email me some photos of your apartment? Thanks!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Awww but I love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With the spam can you plz also email me some photos of your apartment? Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




OMG, I was drinking coffee and nearly spat on the laptop!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ladies I have a question for you, my little 21 yo fella (let's call him Smith Jarrod yes?) is playing games me thinks. We've said we'll hang out tonight but we didn't go into any arrangments at the time. So today you would think he'd msg me to ask what we're doing tonight but no, nothing. He works with me too and we've seen each other and spoken to each other a few times today (all work stuff, no one here know's what's going on). 

Normally I would msg him and ask, but I intiated getting together tonight so why should I do all the leg work? & I had to msg him last time on the day to see what was happening. What do ya'll think I should do, hold out and see if he msg's me or send him a msg asking what we're doing tonight?

Before anyone asks no he didn't forget about tonight because we made a reference to it yesterday to each other.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 17, 2009)

hmm I'd msg him and ask.. maybe he's one of those guys that leaves it to the last minute or just turns up?


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 17, 2009)

He just msg'd me to tell me he has to work at 6am so we re scheduled to Saturday night and we've locked in plans. 

His age shows in certain areas that's for sure


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL my BF is 28 and still does stuff like that.. I don't know if it's an age thing or just a guy thing in general.. they're always the centre of their own universe!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 17, 2009)

Glad to hear it's sorted Robyn! It's hard to know what to think with text messages, emails, etc these days!

I've been flat off my feet - hence my lack of presence on Specktra lately! Been working extra hours to get it all done before I head to Geelong on Sunday for work. 

Managed makeup tho - had an audit this morning... so half my morning was GONE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, off to see harry potter in an hour, so that'll make me feel happier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Prep+Prime
NW20 Select Coverup
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
Bourjois Santal Blush
Earth to Earth MB

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Naked p/g (wash over socket)
Brule e/s (highlight)
Dior Show
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 17, 2009)

so work dres up 2morro...going as kelly osbourne sooooo makeup wise i have planned...
usual face stuff
blacktrack fluid line as e/s base and liner
carbon e/s lid
dark grey inglot shadow crease
white sparkly inglot e/s inner corner/tear duct
shroom highlight
inglot lipstick in 127 (?? i thinks) bright orange based red
black feathered inglot lashes (changed from the red... didnt like them with the lips)
and like 15 fake tatts from media makeup in adelaide


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 18, 2009)

hey chickies!!  Yes, I know, I have been MIA lately...

Today's look for going to the movies (which didnt happen anyway - they were sold out of Gold Class tickets - not impressed!!)

Eyes:
Art Deco base
Grand Entrance e/s
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Nothing.

I couldnt be bothered doing much makeup today as I have a mini hangover as it was my boss's last day at work yesterday....


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 18, 2009)

Yesterday my friend demanded I take her out somewhere because she'd had surgery on her wrist earlier in the week and was going crazy being stuck at home! So I did a quick look wif ma piggiesssss

Eyes:

Lovely Lily p/g
Violet p/g
Corn Flower p/g
White Frost e/s
Violet e/k
Ransom 24/7 liner
Plushlash

Face:

Usual stuff
Fleur Power blush
Light Flush MSF

Lips:

Melt in your mouth cremesheen - i actually like this a lot more than I thought hehe.

Today we're going for yum cha for my gran's birthday and I haven't got any ideas for clothes OR make up yet


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 18, 2009)

today was very low key as I'm sitting in the car all day while Daly is racing remote control cars in the hills.

Eyes: udpp, grand entrance, MUFE smoky lash
Skin: MUFE Duo Mat

At least I have internet on my phone


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 18, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good cleanser for dry skin?? I bought MAC's Green Gel one yesterday and then read a bunch of reviews about it making your skin feel all tight after using it!!! So disappointed, I want to return it right nowwwwww.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 18, 2009)

I have very weird combo skin where it's very dry but also a bit oily, so I use Cleanse Off Oil as it doesnt strip the skin of moisture and doesnt make it feel tight


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 19, 2009)

I like the Dr Lewins cleanser, but it smells weird but feel nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jen you're not going to be in the car all day are you? That's dedication 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simple makesup today and very mild pash rash. I made him shave this time!

*Face*
SFP

*Eyes*
TFSI
Naked Lunch e/s - lids
Satin Taupe e/s - outer v
Brule e/s - highlight
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s

Off to see Bruno later


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 19, 2009)

yep, I am in the car all day... I'm a good wifey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus he bought me the toaster I've been nagging him for as a surprise this week...

Lol at the pash rash Robyn!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Can anyone recommend a good cleanser for dry skin?? I bought MAC's Green Gel one yesterday and then read a bunch of reviews about it making your skin feel all tight after using it!!! So disappointed, I want to return it right nowwwwww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mich, I think you are supposed to get Cremewash, not the green gel one.  I would prefer to go with something organic though, that doesn't lather up much.. Like Jurlique, Aesop, Juice Beauty, etc.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Can anyone recommend a good cleanser for dry skin?? I bought MAC's Green Gel one yesterday and then read a bunch of reviews about it making your skin feel all tight after using it!!! So disappointed, I want to return it right nowwwwww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

For a foaming cleanser I like dermalogica's special cleansing gel or for a creamy one their ultracalming cleanser.

I have a dry face and super oily nose and both have worked well for me for years. Oh and to get makeup off I just use oil first, any oil will do right now i'm using almond


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks guys! I went to Myer in the city and my fave MUA from Chaddy was there! I had a rant about how I told the girl I was super dry and she sold me the green one haha. Another girl suggested Cremewash and then someone else piped up and said that both of those are *not* for people with dry skin.. (clearly some of these girls need more training in MAC's skincare line!) so off I went to Jurlique and the girl was really nice, super helpful - I got a non-foaming cleanser that felt awesome, it sunk in my hand almost like moisturiser! (and she gave me a sample of eye cream too!)


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 19, 2009)

Ooh I used to use heaps of jurlique! I love the rose oil thing that you put in hot water and press onto your face with a washcloth.. can't remember what it's called but it's heavenly.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll have to go back when I has more money, I am so broke!! Oh and I did a pink look today to get back onto topic lol. I totally screwed up my eyeliner at the top and had to like smudge it out.. awful!

Eyes:

UDPP
Swish
Poste Haste
Sunset B
Vapour
Inglot #66 pigment - like a hot pink/coral meh I dunno
Smolder e/k
Prep n Prime lash - awesome!
Plushlash

Face:

Usual
Moon River MB
Blush of Youth BP
Blonde MSF

Lips:
Big bow l/s
Later: melt in your mouth cremesheen lipglass!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I have a dry face and super oily nose and both have worked well for me for years. Oh and to get makeup off I just use oil first, any oil will do right now i'm using almond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Ohh I wouldn't recommend a long term use for the oil though. Cosmetic cleansing oils break down with water, whereas actual oil doesn't. My mum used normal oil to remove her makeups and now all her pores are blocked, requiring laser treatment. 

Gosh, Mich, who were these girls in Myer Melbourne?  I was sold NW20 concealer and today I found out it was totally a wrong shade for me. Doh.  I wonder if I can go and return it, even I bought it last year


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 19, 2009)

Nah the girl who sold me the Green cleanser was at Chadstone!!! That's why I was so unimpressed.. usually they're great :/

It's the same as how I was initially matched as NW when I'm an NC! But yesterday the girl who sold me the wrong cleanser matched me as NW25.. apparently when you tan you go more pink toned? lol!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Ohh I wouldn't recommend a long term use for the oil though. Cosmetic cleansing oils break down with water, whereas actual oil doesn't. My mum used normal oil to remove her makeups and now all her pores are blocked, requiring laser treatment._

 
Really? that's terrible!

I've had no trouble with it, the best my skin has ever been has been whilst using the oil cleansing method, but I cheat and use a 'proper' cleanser afterward. 

But then breakouts aren't really a problem for me, just dry and flakiness with the super duper oily nose! I touched my nose before and I swear I heard a squelch!


BTW can anyone tell me what this smiley is supposed to be doing? it looks totally wrong..


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_ It's the same as how I was initially matched as NW when I'm an NC! But yesterday the girl who sold me the wrong cleanser matched me as NW25.. apparently when you tan you go more pink toned? lol!_

 
ha ha.. I'm of mixed asian descent and have quite obvious yellow undertones and I still got matched to an NW last year! I walked around looking pink and weird until I went back and got NC.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Nah the girl who sold me the Green cleanser was at Chadstone!!! That's why I was so unimpressed.. usually they're great :/

It's the same as how I was initially matched as NW when I'm an NC! But yesterday the girl who sold me the wrong cleanser matched me as NW25.. apparently when you tan you go more pink toned? lol!_

 
I thought you are NW!  Well I never thought Select Moist NW20 worked for me, and when I told that to Leah, she was horrified, because NW20 is totally wrong colour and it would go ash on me? Grrrr..

 Quote:

  I've had no trouble with it, the best my skin has ever been has been whilst using the oil cleansing method, but I cheat and use a 'proper' cleanser afterward. 

But then breakouts aren't really a problem for me, just dry and flakiness with the super duper oily nose! I touched my nose before and I swear I heard a squelch!


BTW can anyone tell me what this smiley is supposed to be doing? it looks totally wrong.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 Yeah, probably she didn't cleanse properly after 'oil'.  I use Shu oil and cleanse afterwards, just in case! lol.. 

What is that smiley? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is milking!!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 19, 2009)

I was inspired by Nat today for my look, bright pink lippy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Face*
SFP
Nars Laguna
Springsheen - blush
Perfect Topping - highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Vex e/s - lids
Scene e/s - crease (did a socket eye)
Brule e/s - highlight
Alamay black liquid liner - applied thickly
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Girl About Town l/s


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_ha ha.. I'm of mixed asian descent and have quite obvious yellow undertones and I still got matched to an NW last year! I walked around looking pink and weird until I went back and got NC._

 
Yeah I was walking around looking grey for months until Kira matched me correctly!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I thought you are NW! Well I never thought Select Moist NW20 worked for me, and when I told that to Leah, she was horrified, because NW20 is totally wrong colour and it would go ash on me? Grrrr..

Yeah, probably she didn't cleanse properly after 'oil'. I use Shu oil and cleanse afterwards, just in case! lol.. 

What is that smiley? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is milking!!_

 
I'm NW in concealer because I have dark patches under my eyes and the MUA says its the right tone to use there.. but for the rest of my face coz I'm more yellow toned I use NC! But now that I've been going to solarium and as one of the MUA's put it.. "burning my skin", I suppose I look more pink and have to use NW all over? It's all so confusing. I'm using my NW20 Studio Sculpt for the moment and adding bronzer and it seems okay.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I was inspired by Nat today for my look, bright pink lippy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww thanks Robyn!  I am really flattered that I could inspire someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

  I'm NW in concealer because I have dark patches under my eyes and the MUA says its the right tone to use there.. but for the rest of my face coz I'm more yellow toned I use NC! But now that I've been going to solarium and as one of the MUA's put it.. "burning my skin", I suppose I look more pink and have to use NW all over? It's all so confusing. I'm using my NW20 Studio Sculpt for the moment and adding bronzer and it seems okay.  
 
I didn't even know you are yellow toned - thought you are more pinky!
Two MUAs suggested that I should try F&B foundation, so I have it on today and surprisingly it is quite good!   I don't think Leah gave me the correct shade though.. She gave me N3 and I can see orange stuff along my jawline! lol.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm the opposite shade for my concealer too. I'm an NW but I use a yellow based concealer under my eyes. The reason for that is because the colours under my eyes are purple and blue based and yellow neutralizes purple so it does a better job concealing the dark circles. It's the same principle if I want to cover red blemishes on my face, I'll mix a green concealer with my foundation and dab that because green neutralizes the red.

I always think of you Nat when I'm looking at the pink lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've tried F & B before too and I didn't like it, it made me look really shiny but the MUA's rave about it!

Mich if you're both yellow and pink toned would an N suit you more than going for a straight NW or NC? You just have to go a darker N to match your shade.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 20, 2009)

It's all so confusing! I love F+B. I'm a C2 in that one hehehe! It's funny you say that Robyn about your blue/purple under eye circles - mine are probably blue/purple too but NC looks bad on it and NW totally covers it up??

I have pink blemishes so I should get me some green concealer!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'm the opposite shade for my concealer too. I'm an NW but I use a yellow based concealer under my eyes. The reason for that is because the colours under my eyes are purple and blue based and yellow neutralizes purple so it does a better job concealing the dark circles. It's the same principle if I want to cover red blemishes on my face, I'll mix a green concealer with my foundation and dab that because green neutralizes the red.

I always think of you Nat when I'm looking at the pink lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've tried F & B before too and I didn't like it, it made me look really shiny but the MUA's rave about it!

Mich if you're both yellow and pink toned would an N suit you more than going for a straight NW or NC? You just have to go a darker N to match your shade._

 
 I guess things work differently on different skintones though. Green concealer goes ashy on my skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I notice Green primer does nothing on my skin either, whereas blue works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha.. I haven't worn a bright pink lippy for awhile though, so it is more of Bibi thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been having way too much fun playing with the eyes.  Maybe I will play with Show Orchid tomorrow! Yay.. something to look forward to lol. 

I like how F&B is lightweight!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_It's all so confusing! I love F+B. I'm a C2 in that one hehehe! It's funny you say that Robyn about your blue/purple under eye circles - mine are probably blue/purple too but NC looks bad on it and NW totally covers it up??

I have pink blemishes so I should get me some green concealer!_

 
Wait.. I went and checked and apparently I have C3!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds about right, Nat? I'm a C3 in Studio Fix Powder, on my jaw line it goes slightly orange too!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 20, 2009)

^^ Oh, so we have the similar tone?  You are definitely pinkier than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When I got my foundation matched, the Shu MUA swatched it along the jawline, so I never had this orange thing. Whereas Leah just saw my face and she said, 'you are C3'.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 20, 2009)

N3 looked way too dark and pink for you Nat... I thought you would be C2 or C3?

MUFE HD Neutral Primer
MUFE HD #115 Foundation
MUFE HD Powder
NW20 Concealer
Bourjois Santal Blush
I'm wearing my MUFE e/s today (but I can't remember the numbers!!)
Blacktrack f/l
Smolder e/k
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil
Marquise'd l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_N3 looked way too dark and pink for you Nat... I thought you would be C2 or C3?

MUFE HD Neutral Primer
MUFE HD #115 Foundation
MUFE HD Powder
NW20 Concealer
Bourjois Santal Blush
I'm wearing my MUFE e/s today (but I can't remember the numbers!!)
Blacktrack f/l
Smolder e/k
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil
Marquise'd l/s_

 
 Yeah, she gave me C3, which goes a bit orange along my jawline!  And Leah used NC35 under my eyes, right?  Shudders at the thought of SS concealer. 

Heeeeey!!  You have MUFE e/s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_It's all so confusing! I love F+B. I'm a C2 in that one hehehe! It's funny you say that Robyn about your blue/purple under eye circles - mine are probably blue/purple too but NC looks bad on it and NW totally covers it up??

I have pink blemishes so I should get me some green concealer!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I guess things work differently on different skintones though. Green concealer goes ashy on my skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I notice Green primer does nothing on my skin either, whereas blue works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yeah it's different strokes for different folks, your underlying skin tone will effect this, yellow over purple is just a basic principle but on my skin because I'm so pale and more pink to nuetral I find a yellow based concealer works a treat. I guess it also depends on how dark the colours are, mine a reeeeeeealy dark and a pink base just doens't quite hide them enough.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 20, 2009)

well today I went with neutrals cos my new boss started today so didnt want to scare him too much...

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Stray Grey paintpot - lid & crease
Coco pigment - lid & crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Plum lipliner
Soft Pause l/s

Btw - Jeanette created that squeezy smiley for when Studio Sculpt came out cos it was the first MAC foundation in a squeezy bottle


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 20, 2009)

Robyn, you inspired me to wear a bright pink lippy today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Shu foundation
Koh Gen Do powder
Benefit High Beam
Shu Blush

Eyes
UDPP
Bare Study pp
Era e/s (lid)
Buckwheat e/s (crease)
Illusionary burning MES - white gold side (lowerlash & inner corner)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
Signed and Sealed e/s (as liner on top of f/l)
MUFE Smokey Lash Mascara

Lips
Show Orchid l/s
Steal my Heart l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 20, 2009)

today was a quick kinda pinup look...

Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment - lash to brow
Tea Time pigment - crease
Inglot black gel liner
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Pink Swoon

Lips:
Brick lipliner
Queen's Sin l/s


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 21, 2009)

I did a neutral smokey eye for a job interview this morning.. must've worked cos I got the job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





face:
Mineralize satin finish
NYX angel blush
BB rose blush
NYX taupe blush to contour
Almay bronzer

Eyes
UDPP
Constructivist P/P
satin taupe
shroom
rimmel black e/l (smoulder is too hard to work with)
Lash blast/lash exact
EL shadestick in gold on inner corners with shroom over da top


Syrup lippie


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I did a neutral smokey eye for a job interview this morning.. *must've worked cos I got the job*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 






Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 21, 2009)

Ha ha thanks!

more money for mac.. i'm updating my wishlist now


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 21, 2009)

Way to go, Sal!!!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats Sally!! Is that the shoe place? You'll have to tell me where it is, not far behinde my mac addiction is my shoe addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awww shucks Nat, go the pink lippy! the only problem is the mulitple touch ups which is why I went a nudie today.

Pin up look Jen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neutrals today, doing my first workout at the gym tonight and it's going to be a killer!

*Face*
SFF
SFP
Springsheen - Blush
Perfect Topping - highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Femme Fi e/s - lid & lower lash line (really need to get a back up)
Woodwinked e/s - crease
Twinks e/s - outer v 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shroom e/s - highlight
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Awww shucks Nat, go the pink lippy! the only problem is the mulitple touch ups which is why I went a nudie today.

Neutrals today, doing my first workout at the gym tonight and it's going to be a killer!_

 





  Yeah, that's why I wear a sticky gloss on top and it lasts till dinner for me.

Eeek? First workout at the gym? Really?


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah I joined last week and had my programs set up last night and tonight is my first crack at it. I'm going to be sore tomorrow!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeap, you will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Make sure to stretch before and after workouts!
Personally I can't stand the gym, because I prefer to workout at 1-2am and no one opens during that time


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah it is the shoe store!

Not really the type of shoes I'd buy though personally, probably a good thing though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the soreness, eat lots of protein in the next few days, your body will be desperately trying to repair itself before you punish it again!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Pin up look Jen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
yep, I had a lunch meeting today with our new CEO (along with 10 other people) so I figured a confident red lippy wouldnt go astray


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Yeap, you will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure to stretch before and after workouts!
Personally I can't stand the gym, because I prefer to workout at 1-2am and no one opens during that time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He didn't telll me what stretches to do before and after my work out, I just do 5 minutes on the bike to warm up and then my weights then 20 minutes on either the treadmill or cross trainer. Is that normal? 1am!!!!! God no I'm off in beddy by's at that time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Yeah it is the shoe store!

Not really the type of shoes I'd buy though personally, probably a good thing though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the soreness, eat lots of protein in the next few days, your body will be desperately trying to repair itself before you punish it again!_

 
I'm not as sore as I thought I would be thank goodness, just the tops of my arms cos I did more upper body. Tonight it's mostly lower body so I won't be punishing the same muscles again until tomorrow when I swap back


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_He didn't telll me what stretches to do before and after my work out, I just do 5 minutes on the bike to warm up and then my weights then 20 miuntes on wither the treadmill or cross trainer. Is that normal? 1am!!!!! God no I'm off in beddy by's at that time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not as sore as I thought I would be thank goodness, just the tops of my arms cos I did more upper body. Tonight it's mostly lower body so I won't be punishing the same muscles again until tomorrow when I swap back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Normally the gym would have a poster on the wall and it has a bunch of different stretch exercises that you can follow?  I would ask him about it tonight Robyn!  Ouch.. I just can't imagine no stretches pre and post workouts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Grr I loath lower body and core exercises.  Actually I loath exercise full stop.

Oh with FOTD -Wore red lips today, which I didn't like it so it is back to pink.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Oh with FOTD -Wore red lips today, which I didn't like it so it is back to pink.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You own a red lipstick?? I was sure all of yours were shades of pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's looks was a simple one cos I had to be up super early, Hubby's appointment at the hospital was at 8am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Eyes:
UDPP
Grand Entrance e/s - lash to brow
Sable e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in brown
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Dainty MB

Lips:
light coat of Pleasing Slimshine


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 21, 2009)

How's Daly going Jen??? How's the bike?

Come to think of it even when I went to Fernwood they just said warm up on cardio then into weights? I don't see everyone doing stretches so maybe it's not that bad?


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_How's Daly going Jen??? How's the bike?

Come to think of it even when I went to Fernwood they just said warm up on cardio then into weights? I don't see everyone doing stretches so maybe it's not that bad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Daly is getting there, we find out today how he's healing and whether or not he can drive yet (prays to gods that he can drive).

The bike was written off and sold off at auction by the insurance company, and the funny thing is that it's currently on Ebay for 1k more than they bought it for at auction!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Jen, I hope Daly will be ok. That's good about the bike pricing on ebay!

Not much makeup today... I have class after work tonight and we are doing our first makeup application (without tutoring) - so they can see what we currently do (pre-training). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm guessing we'll do it on eachother so I haven't worn much today, but my hair is done for once in an upstyle with my Alannah Hill sparkly clips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
MUFE HD Neutral Primer
MUFE #115 HD Foundation
MUFE HD Powder
Cubic BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Naked p/g (wash)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Come to think of it even when I went to Fernwood they just said warm up on cardio then into weights? I don't see everyone doing stretches so maybe it's not that bad? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 what about after exercises?  Was anyone doing stretches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Last year, I did a week trial at local Contour and it was annoying to see a lot of ladies lifting weights wrong way and the girls were just sitting on their butts doing paperwork.  At least they were all advised to stretch after exercises though.  Since you warm up before cardio, I guess it is okay, but I would definitely stretch afterwards.

Wow, Ali, it sounds fun!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope Daly get's a good report card Jen and that's bloody funny about the bike!!

I'll ask tonight at the gym about stretching after I've finished my workout, last night I just left after I finished on the treadmill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go Ali!! You'll probably do a better job than the whole class with all the makeup practice you've had and all the FOTD inspirations and guides


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 22, 2009)

How are you going with your course, Robyn?


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ All finished mate, graduated in May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've got myself a regular client and am lining up work with uni students for now to get experience


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ All finished mate, graduated in May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got myself a regular client and am lining up work with uni students for now to get experience_

 
Told you I even have a problem remembering my new mob. number.. Too much for my little brain!

How long did it go for?  It feels like it was only yesterday you had your first day


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 22, 2009)

Today I wanted to do a pink look and well... I did >_< It was kinda like neutral pink meets HOT pink! I really wanted to try and build up a gradation of colour in the crease which is why you'll see there are so many colours. I promise it looked fine though lol! 

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
MAC Mineralized Powder Foundation
Studio Finish Concealer
MSF Natural
Blush: Azalea
Highlight: MSF Duo - Shimmery side
Fix+ Rose - seriously I'm going through it so quickly!! Eek

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork p/p
MSF Natural - All over lids
Beauty Burst e/s - Crease
Neutral Pink e/s - Lids
A Little Folie e/s- Crease
Post Haste e/s- Crease
Beauty Marked e/s - Crease
Typographic e/s - Crease
Spiced Chocolate e/s - Lower lash line
Nanogold e/s - Brow highlight + inner corners of eyes
Feline Kohl Power - Upper and lower lash line
Masterpiece Max Mascara

*Lips:*
YSL Rouge Volupte - Provocative Pink


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 22, 2009)

Just popping in to let you girls know that Daly got the all clear from the docs, he can now drive, although he probably wont for a little while yet while he does physio on his wrist to get the movement back.

He doesnt have to wear the splint any more, but if in a situation where it's going to get knocked or something it's a good idea to wear it to protect it.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jul 22, 2009)

That's good about Daly being able to drive soon, Jen!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 22, 2009)

Photos Bibi? I wanna see ths pink explosion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My course went for almost 3 months and it just flew past!! I'm meeting with some of the girls I trained with tomorrow night and one of them landed a job at Mecca. I'll have to suck up to her to get me some Nars with her staff discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for Daly Jen!! Glad he'll be able to ride again but motor bikes still scare me. They should make them with an egg shaped shell over the rider to protect them better or something?

Warm browns today with a hit of yellow.

*Face*
SFP
So Ceylon MSF - blush
Hot Planet GD - blush
Perfect Topping MSF - highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Lemon Chiffon s/s - lid
Bright Future e/s - lid & lower lash line
Satin Taupe e/s - outer 1/3 and lower lash line
Brule e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Fresh Brew l/s
Beaux l/g


----------



## Jade M (Jul 22, 2009)

Okay first time listing my FOTD:

Morning off - so am playing with some NEW goodies that you won't see until Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SKIN:
*Prep+Prime Skin
*Face & Body Foundation C2  (applied with a Beauty Blender sponge) with a tiny bit of Studio Fix Fluid brushed across cheeks and chin for reinforcement
* Studio Sculpt Concealer NW20 around eyes, nose
* Studio Finish Concealer NC15 for any redness (read the one damn annoying pimple on my chin)
* Mineralize Skin Finish Natural Medium dusted all over

Cheeks:
* Colourcraft Mineralise Skinfinish 'Triple Fusion' Perfect replacement for my 'Redhead' one from BBR
* Colourcraft Blush 'Fad-dabulous' OMG this is GORGEOUS! It kinda reminds me of Nars 'Oasis' but nicer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
* 'Bare Study' Paint Pot - I pretty much NEVER go without this
* Colourcraft Mineralize Eye Shadow 'Eccentricity' - this is really pretty and it seems smoother than the previous min shadows
* 'Phone Number' Kohl
* Plush Lash Mascara

Lips:
'Dervish' Pencil
'Patisserie' Lipstick
'Internationalist' Dazzle glass ... Oh how i love Dazzle glass!

Will have to change a few things when I get to work this afternoon though.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ Yay for Bare Study p/p!  I used to wear it everyday, but now I am loving Soft Ochre p/p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Robyn, Bibi wore that look yesterday, so I doubt she has a pic of it. 

Just a minimal look today as I tried to have a dewy 'no makeup' look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
All Koh Gen Do stuff
Benefit High Beam
Peachtwist Blush

Eyes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Urban Decay Sin e/s (lid)
Urban Decay Smog e/s - light brown (along lashline)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
HK gold glitter liner whatever it is called.  I can never remember their names! (lower lash)
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara

Lips
Shu Coral lippy
Shu Coral gloss


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_Okay first time listing my FOTD:

Morning off - so am playing with some NEW goodies that you won't see until Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SKIN:
*Prep+Prime Skin
*Face & Body Foundation C2 (applied with a Beauty Blender sponge) with a tiny bit of Studio Fix Fluid brushed across cheeks and chin for reinforcement
* Studio Sculpt Concealer NW20 around eyes, nose
* Studio Finish Concealer NC15 for any redness (read the one damn annoying pimple on my chin)
* Mineralize Skin Finish Natural Medium dusted all over

Cheeks:
* Colourcraft Mineralise Skinfinish 'Triple Fusion' Perfect replacement for my 'Redhead' one from BBR
* Colourcraft Blush 'Fad-dabulous' OMG this is GORGEOUS! It kinda reminds me of Nars 'Oasis' but nicer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
* 'Bare Study' Paint Pot - I pretty much NEVER go without this
* Colourcraft Mineralize Eye Shadow 'Eccentricity' - this is really pretty and it seems smoother than the previous min shadows
* 'Phone Number' Kohl
* Plush Lash Mascara

Lips:
'Dervish' Pencil
'Patisserie' Lipstick
'Internationalist' Dazzle glass ... Oh how i love Dazzle glass!

Will have to change a few things when I get to work this afternoon though._

 

I've got Eccentricity & Triple Fusion coming in a CP that I'm getting next week. It sounds like they were the 2 of the most popular picks from the collection. I missed out on Redhead from BBR so now I'm really excited!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 23, 2009)

Played with some of my Colour Craft goodies today >_<  I really liked the Mineralized shadow. I felt it was "shimmery" but not "glittery" if that makes sense. 
*
Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mineralized Powder Foundation
Studio Finish concealer
Sunny By Nature MSF - all over powder OMG I've found my HG "Glow" powder!
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Stark Naked Beauty Powder Blush
Smooth Merge MSF 
Fix+ Rose

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Nice Vice p/p - Inner 1/3rd of lids
Rollickin p/p - Rest of lids
Beauty Burst e/s - All over crease + brow bone
Fashion Patch Mineralized Quad:


Pink Part - Inner 1/3rd 
Blue Part - Rest of lids + Lower lash line
 
White Part - Brow highlight w/Nanogold 
Black Part - Crease + Lower lash line 
Wait Till Dark - Crease
Blacktrack
Lash Blast

*Lips:*
Eclectic Edge l/g
Via Vaneto Dazzleglass - Best dazzleglass EVER!! <3 Backup worthy!


----------



## Jade M (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I've got Eccentricity & Triple Fusion coming in a CP that I'm getting next week. It sounds like they were the 2 of the most popular picks from the collection. I missed out on Redhead from BBR so now I'm really excited!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think you are going to love Triple Fusion more than the Redhead MSF - Its amazingly beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Played with more of it today as I needed to do some face charts for the collection - the whole collection is lovely. The shadows are like mini palettes - will be perfect for travel etc or for people who aren't sure how to combine colours etc.  The lipsticks are all gorgeous too.

What excites me the most however, is the 130 Brush .... think duo fibre paddle !


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 23, 2009)

I couldnt decide what to wear this morning so I ended up with:

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Cakeshop s/s - lid
Inglot e/s (similar colour to Vintage Gold pigment) - lid
Copperplate e/s - crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Strada blush

Lips:
Gingerroot cremestick liner
Sunsational l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_The lipsticks are all gorgeous too._

 
Yay!!  Is Euristocrats still coming out on August 3rd?
I am taking 42 empties with me to B2M for Colour Craft and Euristocrats lippies. My local MUA is going to love me


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 23, 2009)

42 empties!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was a little buggered this morning after I went to the gym at 5.45am so I went back to an old fave combo cos I couldn't be bothered thinking of anything new, silver & plum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFP
Clinique concealer
Blonde MSF - blush & highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Bourjois White pencil - base all over lid
Silverthorn e/s - lid & lower lash line
Revlon Chrome Orchid Quad mid toned purple (almost lavender) - crease
Fertile e/s - outer v & lower lash line
Circa Plum p/g - over Fertile
Vanilla p/g - brow & tear duct
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ Wow, you are good, Robyn!  I can't exercise first thing in the morning - I feel like throwing up lol. 

My favourite Blue grey look today.

Face
All Shu stuff
Eversun BPB
Vanilla p/g (highlight)

Eyes
TFSI
Soft Ochre p/p
Vex e/s (inner 1/2)
Silver Ring e/s (lid)
Print e/s (crease)
Blue Storm p/g (crease)
Vanilla p/g (highlight)
MUFE pearl pencil shadow in white (inner corner)
MUFE aqua liner in black
Pearlglide liner in Wolf 
MUFE smokey lash mascara

Lips 




Speed Dial l/s
Tasty t/g


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Wow, you are good, Robyn! I can't exercise first thing in the morning - I feel like throwing up lol. _

 
Funny you mention that cos I almost did after I finished the cross trainer 





But I didn'ts


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ OMG, the puke smiley has got the bigger action now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It should be under exorcist puking smiley!

lol Robyn.  How long were you on it for?  I love cross trainer.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 24, 2009)

I did 20 minutes on it but I've got to keep my heart rate in my top 85% range so I was knackered!! I love the cross trainer too but it I'm so unfit it sucks right now


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ Even if you are fit, staying at 85% zone for 20 minutes is a hard work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They should have put you in 70% and you will still burn fat.  I used to spend 3 hours on cross trainers.  Now I think about it, I don't know how I did it.  I think I was on some kind of drugs.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 24, 2009)

OMG Robyn, your look today sounds so pretty! 

I HATE my makeup today!

I tried sable on the lid.. I know I can't wear warm colours but I thought hey.. let's try something new! It looks awful! But I was running late for uni so tried to fix it with a bit of impassioned solar bits but it still looks heinous!

Who wears this stuff?

I feel like ripping it out of my palette and stomping on it. humph.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 24, 2009)

Nat! You spent THREE hours on a x-trainer?

Didn't your toes fall asleep?


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 24, 2009)

I've got Sable LL and I think it's a really great crease colour or outer v. It works well with All that Glitters too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't wear warm colours much either cos I'm really cool toned but you can make Sable work just in small amounts.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 24, 2009)

I've used it before as a crease colour with a green on the lid, and it looked okay then.. not great, just okay.

It's up for swaps.. can't have it taking up valuable palette space!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Nat! You spent THREE hours on a x-trainer?

Didn't your toes fall asleep?_

 
lol.. I don't know how I used to do it.  I normally watch a DVD, so it didn't seem like 3 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I have no motivation whatsoever now. Maybe I should go and buy a pair of bikini and hang it in front of cross trainer?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 
_It's up for swaps.. can't have it taking up valuable palette space!_


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 25, 2009)

^^ My motivation comes from the little roll of belly fat spilling over the top of my jeans.. I refuse to go up a size!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 25, 2009)

^^ Muffintop baby!!  Yumm  I love muffintops.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 25, 2009)

^High waisted jeans are great for eliminating muffin top >_< I have a new found love for them.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL unfortunately mine aren't the yummy kind!

I've just been wearing looser tops and layering effectively until it budges although I did try on a high waisted skirt yesterday and am liking the look!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL.. I haven't worn high wasted pants since 90's.  I don't think I can breath in those.  Maybe if I wear them, I will eat less?

Wearing nude eyes with glittery liner today!!  Maybe I will go to MAC and check out Colour Craft...


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 26, 2009)

I know, I've been slack in replying here lately...

Yesterday we went out for drinks, so here was last night's look:

Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment - lash to brow
Tea Time pigment - crease
Inglot gel liner + Duraline - thick black liner with little flicks
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB
Lightscapade

Lips:
Brick lipliner
Queen's Sin l/s


and today I went to a 1st birthday party so it was pretty low key:

Eyes:
UDPP
Grand Entrance - lash to brow
Sable e/s - crease (LL - I love this colour!!)
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stark Naked BPB
Lightscapade

Lips:
Plum lipliner (very lightly)
Lightly Ripe l/s


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Sable e/s - crease (LL - I love this colour!!)_

 

Humph! I _want _to love it! It looks so pretty in the pan.

Oh.. to wear warm colours!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 26, 2009)

^^ I love warm colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm ever so tempted by Natural Flare MES from Colour Craft...


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ I love warm colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm ever so tempted by Natural Flare MES from Colour Craft..._

 
^Get it Jenny!! It's really super pretty on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did some swatches earlier. Obviously our skin tones are different but just look at those gorgeous golden tones it has. I did a look with it on Saturday and loved the result.

Today I went out with friends for dinner cos it is my birfday and I wore:

*Face:*
Usual foundation stuff + concealer
Sunny By Nature MSF
Tippy BPB
Smooth Merge MSF
Fix+ Rose

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Nice Vice p/p
Stars n Rockets e/s - Inner 1/3 of lids
Blue Storm e/s - Lids + lower lash line
Beauty Burst e/s - Crease
Entremauve pigment - Crease
Typographic - To deepen crease
Vellum + Fade e/s - Brow highlight
Feline Kohl Power - to line eyes
Lash Blast

*Lips:*
Pomposity lipstick
Love Knot lustreglass


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Get it Jenny!! It's really super pretty on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did some swatches earlier. Obviously our skin tones are different but just look at those gorgeous golden tones it has. I did a look with it on Saturday and loved the result.
_

 
Yeah, I'm thinking I probably will do... Natural Flare and Assemblage were at the top of my list, and I have a gift card from my ex-boss for $100 at Myers, so that should cover it


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 27, 2009)

today I played with one of my MES...

eyes:
UDPP
Brightside/Gallery Gal MES (beige side) - highlight
Brightside/Gallery Gal MES (green side) - applied wet to lid & crease, then blended out with dry brush
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Plum lipliner (lightly applied)
Lightly Ripe l/s

Edit: I cant wait until I can set my own bathroom up and have everything organised!! It's really starting to annoy me


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 28, 2009)

More glittery eyes today!

Face
All shu products
MAC Full Coverage foundation (concealer)
Benefit High Beam
Hot Planet MB

Eyes
Bare Study pp
MUFE star powder #921 - iridescent green (all over lid)
MUFE aqua liner in black
MUFE aqua liner in navy
MUFE diamond powder in turquoise
MUFE smokey lash mascara

Lips
Gentle Coral tlc


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 28, 2009)

Today I pulled out a favourite - Spiced Chocolate Quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Spiced Chocolate Quad - all colours
Cedarrose shadestick - inner 2/3rds lid
Blurburry shadestick - outer 1/3rds lid
Inglot gel liner in dark brown
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Merrily MB

Lips:
Plum lipliner (lightly applied)
Lightly Ripe l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmmmm I might play with my Spiced Chocolate quad tomorrow!

No MACs today, mostly random no names that I just threw together this morning.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 28, 2009)

Loving the lavender grey look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Shu base, foundation and powder
Koh Gen Do concealer
Shu lavender blush
Moon River MB

Eyes
TFSI
Soft Ochre pp
Vellum e/s (inner 1/3)
MUFE  Periwinkle Grey e/s(lid)
Softwash Grey p/g (lid)
Knight e/s (crease)
Typographic e/s (v)
Lark About p/g (highlight)
MUFE pearly pencil shadow in white (inner corner)
Blacktrack f/l
Wolf pearlglide liner
MUFE smokey lash mascara

Lips
Sweet thing l/s
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 28, 2009)

^^ that sounds gorgeous Nat!!

I played with my new goodies today - Assemblage smoky day today!!

Eyes:
UDPP
Assemblage (white) - highlight
Assemblage (grey) - lid applied wet
Assemblage (black) - outer 1/4 lid & crease, also applied over liner (this brought out some of the subtle silver sparkles)
UD 24/7 liner in Zero
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Dainty MB
Refined MSF

Lips:
Gingerroot cremestick liner
Blow Dry l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 29, 2009)

What you think of Assemblage Jen? Eccentricity should be here any day now.

Went really neutral today and opted for more of a glowy skin look.

*Face*
SFP
Clinique Concealer
Nars Laguna
Perfect Topping MSF
Gorgeous Blush in Blossom

*Eyes*
TFSI
Naked Lunch e/s - lid & inner lower lash line
Satin Taupe e/s - outer v & crease
Spiced Choc e/s - outer lower lash line
Shroom e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s
Nymphette l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_What you think of Assemblage Jen? Eccentricity should be here any day now.
_

 
I really really like Assemblage!  I've done a smoky look today and it's holding up really well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I havent played with the gold colour in it yet, I might do that tomorrow.

I didnt bother to swatch anything else (apart from blushes) as I didnt want to temp myself to get any more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was very tempted to get Handfinish blush  though...


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 29, 2009)

Today I wore...
Face
Studio fix fluid NW45 (I haven't wore this in 3 months, we had a  love/hate relationship, but I love it again)
blot powder in deep dark
Warm blend(the middle strip on my cheeks)
Ambering rose blush

Eyes
UDPP
Warm blend(gold strip) on the lid
brown script in the crease
embark in the outer v
some gold from my 88 palette for highlight
Black eyeliner and mascara

Lips
fresh brew l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 29, 2009)

I hit the greens today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Face*
SFP
Clinique concealer
Blonde MSF - blush & highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Aquavert e/s - lid
Steamy e/s - crease & outer 1/3
Club e/s - outer v & outer lower lash line
Shroom e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Way to Love l/s
Extra Amps d/g

Colour craft look tomorrow


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 29, 2009)

today I had another crack at Assemblage...

Eyes:
UDPP
Assemblage (white) - highlight
Assemblage (gold) - lid applied wet
Assemblage (black) - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner black
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Primer
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Burgundy lipliner
Rich & Ripe l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ When you apply wet do you wet the brush then dip into the pan or get the product on the brush then wet it and apply?


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ When you apply wet do you wet the brush then dip into the pan or get the product on the brush then wet it and apply?_

 
I wet the brush and dip it into the pot.  That's the beauty of MES, you can do that without ruining the shadow


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 30, 2009)

Can't wait to try that with Style Black MES!


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 31, 2009)

I just remembered that I hadnt been in here today!

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - highlight
Natural Flare MES - coppery gold shade (not orange one but the other medium shade) applied wet on the lid
Natural Flare MES - dark brown shade - crease
Natural Flare MES - light gold shade - used for blending out crease to highlight
UD 24/7 liner Bourbon with dark brown part of Natural Flare on top
Covergirl Volume Effect mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Nothing - I forgot!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey everyone!! Been going nutto with work of late... but that's all going to stop 11th August! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a makeup I did today on a deep set eye... She has dark auburn/brown hair with brown eyes so the khaki green really worked well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
MUFE HD Green Primer
MUFE HD #115/#118 Foundation
MUFE HD Powder
Cubic BPB
Redhead MSF
Kroylan Concealer
NC20 Coverup Concealer

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p (socket)
Flourishing e/s (lashline/outer V)
Copperized p/g (inner 1/3 lid + crease)
Brule e/s (crease)
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Dipdown f/l (upper lashline smudged)
MUFE Brown Pencil (lower lashline)
Espresso e/s (lower lashline + brows)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Subculture l/l
Marquise'd l/s
Bare Necessity d/g


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 2, 2009)

Today I did a quick look... well I _thought_ it would be quick but then I got carried away as usual. When ever I think "simple" it ends up being the opposite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways I was using some of my the new colours from my gorgeous new Yaby Pearl Paint Palette.

*Face:*
Mehron Primer
Studio Sculpt Foundation mixed with moisturizer
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Sunny By Nature MSF as a finishing powder - Dear gods this stuff is just amazing >_<
Lovething Mineralized Blush
Refined MSF highlight

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
A Little Folie - Crease
Yaby Pearl Paint - a gorgeous silvery-taupey colour - Lids
Yaby Pearl Paint - stunning shimmery blue - Crease
Yaby Pearl Paint - opalescent white colour - Inner corners of eyes
MSF Duo - Shimmery side - Brow highlight
Typographic - Crease
Feline - Upper + Lower lash line blended well
Yaby Pearl Paint - shimmery black colour - Lower lash line + some of the blue I used before too
Lash Blast

*Lips:*
Burts Bees lipbalm
Stila Raizen lipgloss <3

The Yaby shadows are so pigmented and pretty >_< If you have the money to splurge give them a go!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 2, 2009)

Do you ever have those days when you simply hate the way you look? Nothing looks right and you just want to put a paper bag over your head? Well that's me today and I went a combo I've used before but my application is totally crap and my hair is foul!! grrrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFP
Clinique Concealer
Blonde MSF - dark side blush
Perfect Topping MSF - highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Pincurl e/s - lids
Scene e/s - crease & outer v (socket look)
Revlon quad white pearl colour - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Diorshow mascara

*Lips*
Hot Gossip l/s

Someone please pass me the makeup remover and hair clippers so I can just end it please


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 2, 2009)

Hugs and love, Robyn! I'm make up free today :> I did a Club e/s look on Saturday night though, using delft underneath.. I didn't really blend it out too great though, lucky it was dark in the bar hehehe!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 2, 2009)

Awww Robyn.. Yep, unfortunately, I had too many those days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope the day goes fast for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Playing with a minimal look:

Face
KGD base
Shu foundation & Powder
Dior Shimmer highlight - Amber Diamond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shu Amber Blush

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study pp
Natural Flare MES - Gold Brown Foiled (lid)
MUFE Taupe liner
UD 24/7 Bourbon liner
MUFE Smokey Lash Mascara

Lips
P+P Lips
Costa Chic l/s
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks gals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm trying to get Delft in the cc bin with Rollickin but I've aksed for a total price with postage 3 times and she still hasn't given it to me? So not so great a texture under Club Mich?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 2, 2009)

It wasnt Delft or Club, it was me..


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 2, 2009)

Speaking of Delft - any good colour combos for this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I picked this up weeks ago and haven't used it yet! Forgot I had it!

And don't worry Robyn, I'm having one of those days today too. I didn't even bother putting makeup on and have resigned my hair to a dodgy plait, so I look very ordinary!!

Btw everyone - I quit my job.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 2, 2009)

^^ Yay Ali!! One step towards a better future!  Cheers!!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Speaking of Delft - any good colour combos for this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I picked this up weeks ago and haven't used it yet! Forgot I had it!

And don't worry Robyn, I'm having one of those days today too. I didn't even bother putting makeup on and have resigned my hair to a dodgy plait, so I look very ordinary!!

Btw everyone - I quit my job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^Delft looks great with most teals and aqua colours, most blues, darker greens and even purple shadows and pigments. I love it with Club and Plummage or Cloudburst in the crease and especially Entremauve!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To figure out how things look over it what I do is apply a huge patch of it to my hand and then try different shadows on top of it. It's the perfect palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with your new career - what ever that might be. Change is good!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ohhhh I have Plummage & Club so cannot wait to get my hands on Delft!

Yay Ali! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to quit my job too but with the GFC it's probably smarter to hold on to it, for now.......


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yep, change is as good as a holiday.


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 3, 2009)

Went for a blue look today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kind of worked out that I need a pale blue e/s!

FACE:
MUFE HD Neutral Primer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish Foundation
MUFE HD Powder
Cubic BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Delft p/p
Scant e/s (highlight)
Silver Fog p/g (inner 2/3 lid)
Prussian e/s (crease + outer 1/3 lid)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Smolder e/k (lower outer 1/3 lashline)
Fascinating e/k (lower inner 2/3 lashline)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline winged)
Black Dazzle d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 3, 2009)

Pics pics pics please!!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 3, 2009)

That sounds really cool Ali, I'm with Mich pics please!

I went for an old faithful neutral today after yesterdays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 efforts

*Face*
SS
Clinique concealer
SFP
Spring Sheen - blush
Triple Fusion MSF - highlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*
TFSI
Femme Fi e/s - lids
Woodwinked e/s - crease
Twinks e/s - outer v & outer lower lash line
Shroom e/s - highlight
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Madly Creative l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't have my camera cable at work - will have to post later on tonight!


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 4, 2009)

hiya chickie babes!! been a while since I was in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!! I got excited today - first time for a long time I have been excited about anything really.... anyhoooo, my Style Warrior stuffs arrived today and I am way excited!! So I made use of them and fell in love with the result 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face: 
Revlon oil free foundation pale ivory - BEAUTIFUL colour (better than Shiseido which is why I bought it) BUT horrible coverage, takes a lot of work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~ going back to Shiseido....
Shiseido setting powder Light Rose
MUFE Shine On Powder No4 - this was gifted to me by a super fabulous friend and I could kiss her for it, its gawgeousssss!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Petticoat
Soft & Gentle (to highlight contours), not really fussed on this for anything but highlighting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Awash (Stowaways) all over lid and browbone
Bright Future middle lid and middle crease, mid lower lashline
Night Manoeuvres outer lid, outer V, outer lower lash line & crease
Lancome pencil - its a shimmery brown - tightlining top & bottom 
BB mascara - another gift I could kiss for!!

Lips:
Mac SPF lip conditioner
Goldyrocks


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds pretty panda!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 4, 2009)

today was a simple day - as usual I was running late!

Eyes:
UDPP
Grand Entrance - lash to brow
Sable - crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Primer
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Brick lipliner
Cockney l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 4, 2009)

All of the talk about Delft and Club made me want to wear that combo today and so I did. It went well with my green dress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Mehron Primer
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Sunny By Nature MSF - all over
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Love Thing Mineralized Blush
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Delft p/p
Beauty Burst e/s - Crease + Brow bone
Club - Lids
Entremauve - Crease
Yaby Pearl Paint - Purple colour in the crease + lower lash line
Nanogold - Brow highlight
Feline kohl power - Upper and lower lash line
Yaby Pearl Paint - Black colour - lower lash line
Lash Blast Mascara

*Lips:*
Super Sequin l/s
Via Vaneto Dazzleglass <3

Here is a pic of me wearing the look today for all of you curious about how Club looks over Delft.. please excuse the shiney-ness, I just got home after a grueling day of work and I didn't blot! >_<


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 4, 2009)

That combo looks GORGEOUS on you <3 Thanks for the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was bored so I played around with Fashion Patch and Eccentricity.. I don't like the white colour in fashion patch but I like the others! I didn't do anything nice so I wiped it all off and did an EOTN:

dark part of fashion patch all over the lid
stars n rockets blended out from around the edges of the black
nocturnelle + stars n rockets on lower lashline
blanc type - highlight
and just black eyeliner and mascara


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 5, 2009)

No one posting today??

Face:

F&B foundation
On a mission BPB
Blush of youth BP
BB Shimmerbrick - rose

Eyes:

Shimmermint SS (wanted to see if this would make a diff as a base and it didn't at all!)
Eccentricity MES
UD 24/7 liner - Ransom
Smolder e/k
random mascara

Lips:

NARS - Catfight l/s
Just Dessert l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 5, 2009)

so.. today I wanted to play with one of my trip palettes..

Eyes:
UDPP
Prismique e/s - highlight
Springtime Skipper e/s - lid
Smoke & Diamonds e/s - crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Springsheen blush

Lips:
Blow Dry l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 5, 2009)

What do you think of Eccentricity Mich??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 5, 2009)

It was good! Well, as good as MES go. I tried foiling it by wetting my brush a bit and in addition to leaving weird patches on the actual shadow, I didn't really "prefer" that look on the lid? (this was last night) Today I used it unfoiled and I liked it better. It packed on really well with the s/s base!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 5, 2009)

I haven't posted in here much this week cos I've been pretty lazy and going with the same neutral looks but this morning I wanted a change and went for the blues.

*Face*
SFP
Clinique Concealer
Blonde MSF

*Eyes*
TFSI
Pincurl e/s- inner 3rd lid
Steamy e/s - outer 2/3 lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deep Truth e/s - outer v smoked & lower lash line
Brule e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Diorshow mascara

*Lips*
Way To Love l/s
Nymphette l/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 6, 2009)

*steals Robyn's combo and puts it in her pocket to try later!*


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 6, 2009)

I recently got Way To Love as well and wasnt overly impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone else find it a tad corally/peachy?? I prefer A Rose Romance, should have got 2 of those instead....LOLOL!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 6, 2009)

Started with neutral, but then somehow ended up with a purple grey look.

Face
Shu base & foundation
Koh Gen Do powder
Benefit High Beam
Shu Violet Blush

Eyes
TFSI
Soft Ochre p/p
Orb e/s (all over wash)
Creme de Miel e/s (inner 1/3)
Omega e/s (lid)
Blackberry e/s (crease)
Purple Haze e/s (lid) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Poison pen e/s (v)
Vanilla e/s (highlight)
Blacktrack f/l
UD 24/7 Ransom
MUFE Smokey Lash Mascara

Lips
Brave l/s
Budding l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 6, 2009)

today was a warm look which got compliements from the girls at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Corn shadestick - lid
Melon pigment - lid
reddish copper side of Heat/Element MES - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Gingerroot cremestick liner
Blow Dry l/s


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 7, 2009)

Today I pulled out my HK stuff which has been unloved for a while now

Face:

F&B foundation
Sheer Select powder
Fun and Games blush
Tahitian Sand BP

Eyes:

Corn s/s - forgot this one hehe
Lucky Tom quad
Yoghurt e/s
UD AcidRain e/s (its like pale green with yellow tinge)
Smolder e/k
Penultimate e/l
Plush Lash mascara

Lips:

Big Bow l/s
Bountiful p/g (I think..)


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 7, 2009)

I decided to give sable another try today and it's working.. 


SFF 
Coastal scents peach blush
Improvise mineralise blush (next to no pigment in this so it's just a highlighter)

UDPP
Shimmersand s/s
sumptuous olive on lid to just above crease and under eye
grain on inner 1/3 of crease
sable on outer 2/3 of crease
olive looked too gold so added a layer of Fiction on the lid to green it up
EL sand to highlight
Powersurge kohl on lower waterline (looks amazing on brown eyes!)
Flirt jaded e/l on lower lashes, nothing on upper
As much mascara as I could pack on top and bottom.

High Tea l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey ladies - managed to finally get my act together and post a FOTD for today's look... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I did a smokey grey/blue look with some falsies. Dug out my Chanel quad to use 2 silvers - and the colour pay-off was better than what I remembered!

Link here:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/quit-my-job-146647/

PS - been missing chatting to you guys!! As of next Tuesday, I will have more of an opportunity to get on here.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 8, 2009)

I did a white/brown/greyish/i dunno smokey look last night haha. I used like a gazillion colours from my neutral palette and some black tied e/s and suspicion e/s with sharkskin and lemon chiffon s/s as bases. It was pretty messy, I just tried to blend it out as best as possible and hoped my glasses would hide the mess


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm wearing some new Inglot e/s. Purpley-plum-taupe (lol) colours.
I still don't like plums on me... but they are great colours for the kit. Can't remember the #s tho. Hmmm...

FACE:
MUFE HD Green Primer
MUFE HD #115/#117
MUFE HD Powder
Cubic BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (lash to brow)
Cranberry e/s (crease)
3 Shades of Plummy Inglot colours (who knows what #s they are...) (lid, darkest colour outer 1/3)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline)
Fascinating e/k (lower waterline)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
All's Fair l/s
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2009)

I am wearing plum today too. I don't like plums on me as it goes 'muddy', but somehow UD plums stayed vibrant.  Then I went to Bobbi Brown and the girl tried undereye corrector on me and instead of correcting my dark circles, she made panda eyes (she managed to smear all my mascara and left it like that for me to walk around) and also aged me 10+ years by creating lots of creases.  Grrrr..


----------



## Shypo (Aug 9, 2009)

I was psyched to see this thread!!!  Thanks for all of the terrific ideas - can't wait to try them out!

Today I have on a combo that I'm surprised to discover I like, given that Passionate is such a strong color for my NW20/25 self.  Here's what I did:

Girl Friendly p/p all over lid to crease
Phloof to highlight
Sushi Flower on inner 1/3 of lid
Illamasqua Forgiveness in crease and outer v (sort of a plummy-brown - new from Sephora!)
Passionate in center 1/3 of lid
Crystal Avalanche in inner corner blended up to meet the Forgiveness on inner crease
UD Rockstar to line

Blooming Blush

NYX Shell lipstick (Black Label)
NYX Sweetheart gloss blended over, not just on top

It would be a simple neutral look without the Passionate, but the Passionate just *pops* without being over-the-top.  Very cool.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am wearing plum today too. I don't like plums on me as it goes 'muddy', but somehow UD plums stayed vibrant. Then I went to Bobbi Brown and the girl tried undereye corrector on me and instead of correcting my dark circles, she made panda eyes (she managed to smear all my mascara and left it like that for me to walk around) and also aged me 10+ years by creating lots of creases. Grrrr.._

 
Don't you just hate it when someone who doesn't know what they're doing messes up something that was just fine to start with???


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 10, 2009)

didnt have much time today - slept in again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Word of Mouth MES (beige) - lash to brow
Word of Mouth MES (grey) - crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes Mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Brick l/p
Cockney l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok where is everyone?? 






Jen, Nat, Ali, Mich, Bibi? Sal and I and a few others are the only ones in here lately?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 12, 2009)

helloooo oo ooo oo!!

(sad attempt at doing an echo)


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 12, 2009)

yep yep I'm here...

Today was an icy blue look..

Eyes:
UDPP
Frozen White pigment - lash to brow
Contrast e/s - crease
Prussian powerpoint liner with Contrast e/s on top
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Lush n Lilac cremestick liner
Pleasure Principle d/g


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 12, 2009)

^^


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ohhh pretty Jen! I'm thinking about getting Contrast in my next CP and Shimmermoss.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm here! Just not wearing any make up yet.. might do some later!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ohhh pretty Jen! I'm thinking about getting Contrast in my next CP and Shimmermoss._

 
Get it!!! I was so surprised at how gorgeous and pigmented it is and that I took so long to get it!!  fabulous purpley blue kinda colour, I love it


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 13, 2009)

I tried something new today from a website Sal told me about and I wanted to use some of the colours I hadn't been giving much love to. It came out ok but the colours are all pretty similar so it's kinda blended together and the colours aren't distinguishable, which I prefer. Anyway still a nice look which work well as a bridal look on someone with a darker skin tone.

*Face*
SFP
Clinique concealer
Springsheen - blush
So Ceylon - over Springsheen
Shroom e/s - highlights

*Eyes*
TFSI
Era e/s - inner 1/3
Shale e/s - outer 2/3
Satin Taupe e/s - outer v, crease & lower lash line
Brule e/s - brow
Alamay liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Fresh Brew l/s
Madly Creative l/s


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 13, 2009)

today was a warm look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
vanilla pigment - highlight
corn shadestick - lid
melon pigment - lid
Heat/Element MES (reddish-copper side) - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Gingerroot cremestick liner
Pattisserie l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 14, 2009)

Super bright look today, actually a modification of a look I LOVE to do but with Mac's Rated R in place of Fresh Green Mix!

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance - lids + lower lash line
Mehron Lime Green Base
Mac Rated-R e/s - Lids
Beauty Burst e/s - Crease
Fascinating Eye Kohl - Brow highlight (well blended of course)
Sea and Sky MES - Blue mono side - Lower lash line
Typographic - to deepen lower lash line
Kajal + Blacktrack - winged out baby!
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Refined MSF - Highlight
Gleeful Blush
Natural Flare Beauty Powder <3 How did I neglect this so long!

*Lips:*
Chestnut lip liner
YSL Rouge Volupte - Sweet Honey
Stila 24k Gold gloss


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 15, 2009)

Yesterday I copied Julia's "Indian wedding inspired look" which can be found at: YouTube - Bollywood Beauty: Indian Inspired Makeup Tutorial

Face:

Studio Sculpt foundation mixed with liquid bronzer
Concealer
NARS Orgasm blush - I haven't used it in ages and forgot how whenever I apply it, it just seems to go on in the perfect position and look so natural!
Redhead MSF
Golden Bronzer - I just hit the pan o_0

Eyes:

Coppering e/s
Cranberry e/s
Beauty Marked e/s
Deep gold from Inglot
Solar White e/s
Smolder e/k
Black e/s Inglot
Blitz n Glitz f/l
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

I ran out of time and grabbed the first lipstick I could find which was Sweet Thing and then put some Ola Mango l/g on top to warm it up..

Later I used Ola Mango l/g on top of NARS - Catfight l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I had a super busy week, preparing for an exhibition. So I only had tinted moisturizer (man, now this stuff looks heavier than my Jap foundations), brows, Bare Study p/p and lip gloss everyday.  Anyhoo, I need to catch up with my sleep, but with another major event coming up soon, I doubt I will have any sleep-in time, let alone playing with makeups. Boo.. 

Miss seeing FOTDs here.. Mich, you should have posted your pic!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's a pretty look I did for work yesterday.. I haven't given my BB much love since becoming MAC obsessed and I thought I'd recreate my favourite look.

Face:
SFF
BB Rose blush
Perfect Topping MSF

Eyes
EL pink pearl shade stick
EL Sand e/s as a base (would've normally used BB bone)
BB Stone on lid and above crease
BB Beige to blend out crease (don't know why they call it beige, it's a shimmery champagne)
Smoulder to line
BB Black Plum to go over liner and applied a sheer wash up over the lid as well- creates a pretty plum/gray colour.

Lips
Hot Gossip


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 17, 2009)

I did a look with my Shadowy Lady Quad today. I loved how it turned out >_<

*Face:*
Primer
MAC Mineralized Powder Foundation - applied with brush sprayed with Fix+!! Loved the finish.
Studiosculpt Concealer
On A Mission BPB 
Soft Flame Beauty Powder

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork p/p
Deep Truth - Crease/Outer v/lower lash line
Shadowy Lady - Crease/lower lash line
Smudged Violet - most of lids
Lightfall - Centre of lids/brow highlight
Kajal + Feline Kohl Power -  upper and lower lash lines
Lash Blast

*Lips:*
Buoy o Buoy lipstick
She Loves Candy lipglass
Smudged Violet - 2/3 of lids


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 17, 2009)

^ Hey Bibi, 
Do you check out Gossmakeupartist blog?  I am sure you know all these stuff, but Wayne wrote about makeups for WOC.  You hardly read about makeups for WOC like that, so thought it might be an intersting read for you.  I found it informative and enjoyed reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




GossMakeupArtist: Dark Skinned Girls Deserve More


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 17, 2009)

Just testing two pigments to see if they are worth getting full jars for.

Face
Shu base, foundation and powder
Eversun BPB
Dior Diamond shimmer in Amber Diamond

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Cocomotion p/g (lid)
Heritage Rouge p/g (crease)
Femme Fi e/s (highlight)
Stubborn Brown power point kohl
MUFE smokey lash
Shu painting liner in Green

Lips
VG SE l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Flashmode l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 18, 2009)

well I seriously dont think this is worth posting but I will do it anyway...

Eyes:
Diorshow mascara (not sure if I'm a fan of this or not)

Skin:
MUFE HD Foundation
Refined MSF

Lips:
Blow Dry

Yep, it feels like I'm almost naked - no primer, no eyeshadow, no liners, almost nothing!!  But then again, I'm working from home today, so that's ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  However I did take a trip in to see Tess at MAC today


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll do you one better, Jenny!

Eyes:

Rimmel mascara

Face: 

SFP

Lips:

Blistex
Wonderstruck l/g

Hehehe. I'm going to the Graphic Gardens VIP night tonight! Everyone cross your fingers for me so that I dont spend too much money


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 18, 2009)

hahaha nice Mich!!

I had a bit of a play with the graphic gardens palettes this morning and I really liked the one with blues/purples - I might end up getting that one


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah I liked that one too.. I liked both.. argh


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 18, 2009)

Not much today either, but I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




face - shiseido & shiseido
NARS Oasis blush

Eyes ~
Circa Plum
Top Hat
BB mascara
random black eyeliner pencil

Lips
A Rose Romance

Thats it, but I like it a lot - I always did like purples


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 18, 2009)

Makeup for today...

FACE:
MUFE HD Neutral Primer
MUFE HD #115/#118
MUFE HD Powder
Cubic BPB
Margin BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (highlight + lid)
Espresso e/s (outer V)
Woodwinked e/s (crease + outer 1/3 lid)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline, lower outer 1/3 lashline)
Black Dazzle d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil
Falsies

LIPS:
Patisserie l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 19, 2009)

I haven't posted looks much lately cos I haven't really done much different and nothing has been anything special. But today I played with the Spiced Choc quad and used all the colours and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looooooooooooooooooooove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFP
Clinique concealer
So Ceylon MSF - blush
Perfect Topping - highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Femme Fi e/s - lids
Brash e/s - outer 1/3
Sweet Chestnut e/s - crease
Spiced Chocolate e/s - outer v & outer lower lash line
Nanogold e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 19, 2009)

today was a bit more colourful than yesterday for me...

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
UD Deluxe e/s Honey - lid
Brown side of Illusionary/Burning Ambition MES - outer 1/3rd & crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
Covergirl Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Gingerroot cremestick liner
Blow Dry l/s


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 19, 2009)

I re-did my day look for a blue smokey eye that I'm really very happy with.

Face:
SFF
Coastal scents pink blush with deep rose blended on the apple
Perfect topping MSF

Eyes:
UDPP
EL shadestick
EL Mocha Cup on lid up to above crease (cool moth brown)
BB Beige to highlight inner corner and blend out crease (exact dupe for this is femme fi- swatched both side by side today)
Shroom brow
Smoulder to line
Deep Shade smudged heavily over liner all way around eye.. I mean real heavy to make the navy really noticeable.
Smut in crease/outer V

Lips
Marquise'd


I really loved this look! Thinking next time I might replace the cool brown with purples.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey Robyn, I was wondering where you were!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been here just haven't had much to post, I've been a bit blah with the makeups but I'm getting geared up again with Style Black not too far away. Hows it going with the preparations for the next exhibit Nat??


Hey Sal next time you do that look can you post some pics? I'd love to see how it came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I played with Delft today and I love it!! This might be a bit flash for work but I don't care I had to play with my new MAC.

*Face*
Same old
Blonde MSF - Blush and highlight (gotta get another one of these!!!)

*Eyes*
TFSI
Delft p/p - outer 2/3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vex e/s - inner 1/3 - I haven't used this in ages and have fallen in love again!
Steamy e/s - outer 2/3
Plummage e/s - outer v & outer lower lash line
Brule e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Way To Love l/s

Rollickin tomorrow


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 19, 2009)

^^ I love Vex!! It is such a versatile eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Yeah, I hear ya. I have been practicing for simple looks, so didn't think there is a point of posting it here. Your look sounds great Robyn - it sounds like a 'mood enhancing' look for the gloomy day in Melbourne. 

I don't have an exhibiton, but I am hosting two huge classes (with an international teacher), which would go day and night for two weeks in September. Totally not looking forward it. Boo.. 

Another simple look for me, but loving it, thanks to Cockney l/s.  It just brightens my complexion!!

Face
Koh Gen Do yellow base
Shu Uemura face architect smoothing foundation
Koh Gen Do pearly powder for highlight & Shu powder for setting
Shu Uemura blush - peachy orange

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p 
UD Sin e/s (all over base)
UD Hmm..my mind has gone blank..The shimmery soft pinky wine e/s (crease)
MUFE Star Powder #947 - iridescent peach (lower lash & highlight)
Bobbi Brown Gel liner in Sepia - taupe brown
Dazzle lash (I am having issues with MUFE smokey lash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Lips
Cockney l/s - very faintly applied with a brush
Stepping out d/g


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 20, 2009)

Big job Nat!! 2 weeks, you'll be buggered after that! What colour is Cockney l/s?

My side of Melb just got sunny too, yay!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 20, 2009)

^^ it's the red one from Euristocrats.. similar to Lady Bug l/s!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm kind of sick so I did a simple neutral look with a bright lippie so I don't look like the leaving dead :|

*Face:*
Primer, Foundation, concealer
Refined MSF - highlighting
Azalea Blush
Natural Flare Beauty Powder
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork p/p
Vanilla pigment - lids
Vanilla e/s - Brow highlight
Beauty Burst + Embark - Outer v/crease
Carbon - upper and lower lash line
Lash Blast + Plush lash

*Lips:*
Prep n Prime Lip
Currant lip liner
Show Orchid lipstick


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Big job Nat!! 2 weeks, you'll be buggered after that! What colour is Cockney l/s?

My side of Melb just got sunny too, yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Normally I lose 5kg during 6 day classes, so hopefully I get to lose a whole heap more for 12 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah Cockney is similar to Ladybug, but I like Cockney better. It is sheerer and more wearable.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 20, 2009)

^^ That's actually good to know. I think Lady Bug is quite wearable, I'm glad I swapped Cockney


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 20, 2009)

Played with Rollickin today! I love this look and I think if you turned the volume up on it (used some black e/s and worked the lower lashes) it'd be a great look for night time. I toned it down for work though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFP
Clinique concealer
Gorgeous blush in Blossom
Blonde MSF - blush & highlights

*Eyes*
TFSI
Rollickin p/p - outer 2/3 & crease
Vex e/s - inner 1/3
Mutiny p/g - over Rollickin
Deep Truth e/s - too deepen outer v
Lightfall e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show

*Lips*
High Tea l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 20, 2009)

^^ picture please!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here you go! Crappy camera but you get the jist


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 21, 2009)

I want your lashes, give them to me now!


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 21, 2009)

Pretty look Robyn!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 21, 2009)

That Gorgeous blush looks fab on you, Robyn!  You don't look so pale anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wish I could wear blue as I used to.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 21, 2009)

I always look pale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is my 2nd SFP and this time I got N5 which gives me colour. I love Blossom too and it's been discontinued but you have to apply it with a really light hand so I think it'll last me forever.

Why don't you wear blues Nat? I'll wear any colour at least once, bugger the rules!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 21, 2009)

Agreed!!! I wear blues


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 21, 2009)

Yesterday's green look... not wearing makeup today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
MUFE HD Neutral Primer
MUFE HD #115/117 Foundation
MUFE HD Powder
Margin BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (inner 1/3 lid + highlight)
Flourishing e/s (crease)
Spiritualise p/g (outer 2/3 lid)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Dipdown f/l (upper and lower lashline)
MUFE Brown pencil (lower lashline)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I always look pale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is my 2nd SFP and this time I got N5 which gives me colour. I love Blossom too and it's been discontinued but you have to apply it with a really light hand so I think it'll last me forever.

Why don't you wear blues Nat? I'll wear any colour at least once, bugger the rules! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol.. I have no rules either, but I just don't like blues on me. Too cool.  If it is like softer, warmer blues than I like it.  Weird as I used to wear bright greens and blues all the time, but once I grown to love neutrals (before Specktra, they were just poop colours to me lol), I don't love bold shades as much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Me likey poop colours now.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 21, 2009)

I still don't like neutral looks lol!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 21, 2009)

I like the poopy colours too


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 21, 2009)

You're all full of poopy!!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_You're all full of poopy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gee what are you on?  You sound tipsy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Robyn, have you got your book and business card organised yet? Do you have your PRO card yet?


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Aug 21, 2009)

face: studiofix concealer spf 35 in NC42
touch-up stick in NC45
bareminerals foundation spf 35 in medium tan


eyes: fluidline in blacktrack
smudged violet (from cult of cherry quad in shadowy lady)
colossal lash from maybelline in black
slimshine in funshine


----------



## blackbird (Aug 22, 2009)

BAH I unfortunatley have to work today, so I was not in the mood to do full make up this morning but I'm hating myself for it now. LOL everytime I catch a glimpse of myself in a shiney surface I cringe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face - Studio Fix NC25
          Golden Bronzer

Eyes - Bare Study paint pot
          Naked Lunch
          Print
          Carbon
          Rave liner
          Diorshow mascara

Strawberry lipchap


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 22, 2009)

^^ I am sure it is not that bad, blackbird!!  

Thought I would play with Dior mini quint (Petal Shine) that I got from GWP. OMG, it is love! So soft and shimmery without all the frost and glitter bits.  Just right amount of iridescence. Now I understand why there are so many dior quint manias!  Does anyone have favorite Dior quint that I should look out for?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 22, 2009)

another neutral look for work today

SFF
Sunbasque blush
Almay bronzer

UDPP
EL shimmer sand shadestick
Impassioned solar bits on lid to just above crease- so much better now that I've pressed them!
Grain to blend out above crease and inner 1/3 of lid
Teddy to line
Mulch over teddy upper and lower l/lines and up into outer V

Marquise'd l/s
Flirt nectar l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 23, 2009)

Today played with the shades that I don't normally use. I thought I was going for a peachy look, but ended up with a plum!

Face
Same as usual. Koh Gen Do stuff for the weekend!
Shu peach blush
Cantaloupe blush
Dior Amber Diamond (highlight)

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study
Motif e/s (all over lid)
Polinator e/s (lid)
Coppering e/s (crease)
Gleam e/s (highlight and lower lash)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
Dazzle Lash Mascara

Lips
NARS Babe l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 23, 2009)

^Peach, cantelope and plum? Sounds like you got the makings of a fruit salad Nat. Sounds lovely AND delicious >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 23, 2009)

^^ Buwaha you are so right Bibi! Such a nice day today, maybe I was thinking of fruit salad.   I am going out to get the infamous Erika F from Lancome today. Apparently the last one. Fingers crossed that I'd just ignore the Indigo palette


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Buwaha you are so right Bibi! Such a nice day today, maybe I was thinking of fruit salad.   I am going out to get the infamous Erika F from Lancome today. Apparently the last one. Fingers crossed that I'd just ignore the Indigo palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Nat if you are going to Lancome you HAVE to check out the new blue nail polish from the Indigo collection. I put it on last night but could not clearly see the colour until this morning and it is unbelievable!  I can't stop staring at my nails. Get ittttttt >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 23, 2009)

^^ damn. Wish I didn't see that.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## laurajean396 (Aug 23, 2009)

EYES:
UDPP
Urban Decay 24/7 liner in yayo as a base for the highlight
Lemon Chiffon shadestick on lid
vanilla pigment (highlight)
all that glitters (inner 1/3 of the lid)
paradisco (outer 2/3 of the lid)
sketch (crease)
fig 1 (outer v and defiining the crease, lining lower lashes)
revlon fantasy lengths lashes in lush
Lash Stiletto in Black

FACE:
paradise regained/lush (moisturizer)
studio fix fluid NW20 with strobe liquid lotion (applied with 187)
MSF Natural in medium
Shy Beauty blush

LIPS:
Naked Honey Skin Salve


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Bibi, I got it! Lol  The woman told me she only got the last two and of course I had to have one. I just found out they have amazing duochrome shadows too. Damn. I should have stayed at home. I will post pics later when I get home.


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 23, 2009)

Yesterday's look for my first ever bridal trial and I had another application prior! WoOhoO!

FACE:
MUFE HD Neutral Primer
MUFE HD #115/117 Foundation
MUFE HD Powder
MUFE Mat Bronzer #2
Margin/Cubic BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (highlight)
Smut e/s (crease)
Espresso e/s (outer 1/3 lid)
Shroom e/s (mid 1/3 lid)
Magic Dust e/s (inner 1/3 lid)
Dipdown f/l (upper lashline)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Patisserie l/s

Today's look... went to a work experience/demonstration thingo!

FACE:
MUFE HD Neutral Primer
MUFE HD #115/117 Foundation
MUFE HD Powder
MUFE Mat Bronzer #2
Cubic BPB
Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Naked p/g (whole socket)
Fascinating e/k (lower waterline)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Patisserie l/s
Bare Necessity d/g


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 23, 2009)

ok well today I'm wearing absolutely nothing (makeup wise)... but yesterday I wore:

Eyes:
UDPP
Sugarshot e/s - highlight
French Grey e/s - lid
Moth Brown e/s - crease
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner in black
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Pattisserie


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 23, 2009)

I've put this in Facebook, but thought I would share it here, since this is the reason why I bought Lancome blue/teal shadow today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








An editorial piece I did last year, which I didn't include for the exhibition, because I want to wear this in Summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   All the stones are precious gemstones, such as turquoise and carnelian (my love) and the red ones (the big one in the middle as well as small button ones) are my beads. Now I need a nice black top to go with it!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 23, 2009)

Nat this is absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 23, 2009)

Aw Jen, thank you so much!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 23, 2009)

You're so talented Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How many layers of glass was the middle large stone?


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 23, 2009)

^Wow Nat that necklace is amaaaaazing!!! I love turquoise so much and the contrast with the red is just beautiful. Jewelry is actually my other addiction.... >_<


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 23, 2009)

That's hot, Nat!!

Yesterday I woreee:

Face:

Studio Sculpt
Liquid Bronzer
NARS Orgasm
Silver Dusk loose highlight powder (sooo pretty)
Blush of Youth BP

Eyes:

UDPP
Lucky Jade s/s
Rated R
One Off
Strike a Pose
Phloof
Mystery e/k
Smolder e/k
UD 24/7 liner - Graffiti 
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Made with love mixed with creme in your coffee (I have no idea why I did this haha)
Snowscene l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey did anyone pick up Fashion starflash e/s? Is it any good?


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 23, 2009)

Today I'm wearing:

*Face:*
Mineralized Powder Foundation
Studio Sculpt Concealer
MSF Natural
Fix+
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - Highlight
Trace Gold Blush - Highlight
Love Thing Mineralized Blush
Cheeky Bronze MSF

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Electro Sky p/p
Beauty Burst + A Little Folie - Crease
Lancome Declaring Indigo Quad:
- Deep Blue Colour - Lids
- Bronzey Gold Colour - Crease
- Sparkly Blue Colour - Lower lash line
- Gold Colour - Brow highlight + inner corners
Feline Kohl Power
YSL Mascara

*Lips: *
Chestnut lip liner
Brave New Bronze lipstick
Sugar Trance lipglass

^I have to say that the Declaring Indigo quad has got to be one of my top 5 makeup items EVER. It is just stunning and the colours are velvet smooth to apply. I am really impressed with the quality of Lancome's make up.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey did anyone pick up Fashion starflash e/s? Is it any good?_

 
^I bought Fashion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's really really pretty! The finish is gorgeous just like the other Starflash shadows. Compared to Silverthorn it's got more blue/grey in it and it's deeper. I am glad that I picked it up.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm lemming Fashion now & Style Snob so I'm hoping to CP them with Style Black. I'd never tried Starflash e/s before so I had no idea how good they are and now I need more!

Love that necklace Nat!!

Todays look I played with my new e/s

*Face*
Same old

*Eyes*
TFSI
Vex e/s - lid
Shale e/s - outer 2/3
Smoke & Diamonds e/s -outer v into crease & lower lash line
Brule e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s

Tomorrow I'm going to play with Strike A Pose


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 24, 2009)

Have you just had one of those mornings when your makeup sucks?

Today my e/s just would NOT blend and I ended up with a patchy muddy looking mess


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 24, 2009)

^^ BTW Robyn this sounds really pretty.. I played with smoke and diamonds today, totally copying this look once I get it!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_You're so talented Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




How many layers of glass was the middle large stone?_

 
 Thanks Aligator!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just one.  Only the 3D ones with flowers in it has 10+ layers.  However, with the focal red piece, all the decoration bits like brown snake/shell looking stuff take about 2-3 hours to make and another 1 hour to make the whole bead. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_^Wow Nat that necklace is amaaaaazing!!! I love turquoise so much and the contrast with the red is just beautiful. Jewelry is actually my other addiction.... >_<_

 
 Thanks Bibi.  I went through this weird mode last year that all I made was turquoise and cherry red.  I think I am in an orangey mode now lol..

Yeah, I saw the amazing jewellery and shoes you had! They looked so quirky and 'different' - so you!   I agree about the Lancome shadows.. I was pleasantly surprised by their quality. They weren't used to be like that before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rockin, you might love Go and Glamour Check from the last year's Starflash collection. 

Today I did a makeover for a friend.   It is great that she normally walks around like a zombie and never wear a makeup, so it made a huge difference when I applied makeup on for her. Hence she thought I had skills of pro makeup artist. Buwahahaha.  MUFE blue primer made a noticeable difference on her too, so she bought that from me.  Now that paid for yesterday's Lancome haul lol.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Have you just had one of those mornings when your makeup sucks?

Today my e/s just would NOT blend and I ended up with a patchy muddy looking mess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's me with Shadowy Lady most times, grrrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ BTW Robyn this sounds really pretty.. I played with smoke and diamonds today, totally copying this look once I get it!_

 
It came out really nice and quite natural. I'm loving Smoke & Diamonds!!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 24, 2009)

today was an favourite look:

Eyes:
UDPP
Sugarshot e/s - highlight
Cakeshop s/s - lid
Olive Groove e/s - lid
Flourishing e/s - crease
Moth Brown e/s - outer crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
nothing


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 24, 2009)

Just a simply look for me (but pretty!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Lancome LA pro primer
Shu foundation, concealer & powder
Shu violet blush
Dior Amber Diamond

Eyes
TFSI
Soft Ochre p/p
Artic Grey e/s (lid)
Lancome Erika F e/s (crease)
Femme fi e/s (highlight & lower lash)
MUFE aqua liner in taupe shade
MUFE smokey lash mascra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips
Frecklestone l/s
Identity m/g


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 25, 2009)

I was running late today (as normal) so I just grabbed whatever was in front of me...

Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot creamy frost e/s - highlight
Go e/s - lid
brown from Illusionary/Ambition MES - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
MUFE Smokey Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Dollymix blush

Lips:
Plum lipliner
Lightly Ripe l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 25, 2009)

Blues today again, I just got a compliment so I'm pretty happy with that considering I was in a massive rush and thought I did a crap job today!

*Face*
SFP
Blonde MSF - blush & highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Pincurl e/s - inner 1/3
Strike A Pose e/s - outer 2/3 & above crease & lower lash line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deep Truth e/s - outer 1/3, outer v & above crease
Lightfall e/s - brow
Fly By Blu eyeliner applied thick
Alamay black liquid liner applied thin
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s

I was in such a hurry but when I do it again I'll add Vanilla p/g to the tear duct & brow arch and probably Plummage or Typographic to deepen the outer v.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 25, 2009)

^Sounds lovely Rockin', you know I love the blues!

Naughty Nautical blue look for me today >_< I really loved that collection and don't wear the colours as much as I should. Here we go!
*
Face:*
Primers
Studio Sculpt Foundation + Concealer
Studio Lights Concealer
Trace Gold Blush - Highlighting
Gleeful Blush

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Electro Sky p/p
Bell Bottom Blue pigment - Lids
Beauty Burst + A Little Folie - Crease
Meet the Fleet e/s - Crease
Illegal Cargo e/s - Brow highlight
Top Hat e/s - Lower lash line
Moons Reflection - Inner corners
Kajal - Liner
Lancome Mascara

*Lips:*
Buoy o Buoy lipstick
Love Knot lustreglass


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Bibi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seeing as you're so into the blues what's the must have darker blue piggie? I've been eyeing off Steel Blue but I love Deep Blue Green too??? What else is good?


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Thanks Bibi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seeing as you're so into the blues what's the must have darker blue piggie? I've been eyeing off Steel Blue but I love Deep Blue Green too??? What else is good?_

 
Well the only deep blue piggie from MAC that I own is probably Naval Blue. The rest of my blue pigments are all mineral makeup brands. I love Biker Chic and Nori from Fyrianne, and Penn's Landing from Earthen Glow Beauty. Naval e/s (pro-colour) from MAC is also fantastic and the deep blue side of the "Interview" mineralized eye shadow from Red She Said is super stunning.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 25, 2009)

Robyn, Steel blue is gorgeous, but if you want the darker shade, try to look for Bell bottom blue p/g or Blue Storm p/g - they are preeeeettty!!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 25, 2009)

today's look was almost free of MAC 

Eyes:
UDPP
Inglot e/s - creamy frosty colour - highlight
Inglot e/s - greenish gold (similar to rolled gold e/s in colour forms palette) - lid
Inglot e/s - darker green - outer 1/3rd lid & crease
Inglot e/s - black - outer crease
UD Zero 24/7 liner with Inglot black e/s over the top
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Eversun BPB
Strada blush

Lips:
Pattisserie l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 25, 2009)

You've just reminded me Jen that I need to give my Inglot palettes some love. Its been months since I touched them and the are really great colours. Do you have any pics today Jen? We haven't seen many lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the piggie advce gals, I'll get samples from Makeup Geek or ACW and try em out.

Subtle look today but me likey Smoke and Diamonds allot, I think I'll need a backup of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFD
Clinique Concealer
Springsheen - blush
Perfect Topping - highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Brule e/s - wash over lids to brow
Vanilla p/g - lids & inner lower lash line
Smoke & Diamonds e/s - crease & outer V & outer lower lash line
Satin Taupe e/s - to deepen outer v
Shroom e/s - highlight
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Marquise'd


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_You've just reminded me Jen that I need to give my Inglot palettes some love. Its been months since I touched them and the are really great colours. Do you have any pics today Jen? We haven't seen many lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the piggie advce gals, I'll get samples from Makeup Geek or ACW and try em out.

Subtle look today but me likey Smoke and Diamonds allot, I think I'll need a backup of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I dont have any pics today... it's been a bit hard since I've been taking Daly to work cos I cant take pics at home and it's a PITA to take pics at work even if I do take the camera to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FYI if you're looking for pigment samples just let me know - I may have what you're looking for...

Smoke & Diamonds is definately backup worthy... I'm not sure that I need to though - still deciding


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 25, 2009)

How's Daly going? Will he be up and driving again anytime soon?

Thanks for the piggie offer, it's probably Steel Blue & Bell Bottom Blue that I want to try the most.


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 25, 2009)

Daly can drive now, but the problem is that he works in the city and there is no-where for him to park a car without having to pay all day...  with the bike it was easy he just stashed it in the back of the shop (they cordoned off an area) so it wasnt a hassle.

When we move into the new house I'm going to start making him catch the bus in the morning as well as at night cos this is taking too much time out of my day and is costing me a fortune in petrol....


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 25, 2009)

Another simple look for me, but I am all about the simple look nowdays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Lancome LA PRO primer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shu foundation & powder
Benefit Dandelion blush
Moon River MB

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study
Dior Petal Shine Quint - I love Dior shadows!  This thing doesn't have much colour, but I love how shimmers look velvety, without being glittery/frosty
Blitz n Glitz f/l
Dior Show mascar

Lips
Chanel Tangerine Dream

Okay.. I am bored, so I took the pic this morning lol


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 26, 2009)

Nat your eyes are illuminous!!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ I am so sleepy today. Must be the stupid weather. 
Thanks Robyn. BTW, I have a full jar of Steel Blue, if you want some sample of it.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sweet and simple today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Usual Shisedio face
Redhead MSF

Sweet Sienna pigment
Mothbrown
Next To Nothing
Lancome mascara

Red Enriched cremestick liner
Cherry lip pencil to fill
Lady Bug


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Nat!! I think Jen is going to send me some if she has it but if not I'll let ya know


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys, played with grand entrance today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
MUFE HD Green Primer
MUFE HD Foundation #115/#117
MUFE HD Powder
MUFE Mat Bronzer #2
Cubic BPB
Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (brow to lash)
Cork e/s (crease)
Grand Entrance e/s (inner 2/3 lid)
Espresso e/s (outer V)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome brow pencil

LIPS:
Patisserie l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Ali how's you're course going? have you got many clients yet?

I played with One Off today which works great under Club to bring out the green but I'm not sure what I think about them side by side yet? Might grow on me over the course of the day.....

*Face*
SFP
Studio Finish Concealer (trying a sample of this that I picked up)
So Ceylon MSF - Blush
Triple Fusion MSF - middle section, highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Vex e/s - inner 1/3 & brow
One Off e/s - outer 2/3
Club e/s - outer 1/3 over One Off, outer v & lower lash line
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Naked Frost l/g

I'm lemming Rave pearlglide after seeing it at the counter yesterday


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 27, 2009)

Neutral's today with a IN YOUR FACE REDDD lip. POW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Face:*
Usual primer, mineral foundation, concealer
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - Highlighting
Trace Gold Blush - Highlighting
Nars Mounia Blush 
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Cashflow p/p
Yaby Shadow - a silvery/taupe colour applied lightly to the lids
Beauty Burst e/s - Crease
A Little Folie e/s - Crease
Embark e/s - to deepen things up
Vanilla Pigment - Brow highlight
Blacktrack + Carbon - Liner
Lash Blast

*Lips:*
Mac Matte - around lipline
Prep + Prime Lip
Brick lip liner
Seriously Rich Mattene lipstick
Cult of Cherry lipglass
Love Alert Dazzleglass - Centre of lips


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 28, 2009)

Played with Strike A Pose again today which is the most amazing colour ever and I found its best friend too, Fashion e/s. It makes Fashion's blue absolutely pop and they look stunning together, a new fav combo!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SPF
Studio Finish concealer (don't think I like this much)
Nars Laguna
Gorgeous, Blossom - blush
Blonde MSF - blush & highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Bourjois white pencil - inner 1/3 as base & waterline
Fashion e/s - over the white
Strike A Pose e/s - outer 2/3 & lower lash line
Bourjois Gris Delicat e/s (a dark metal grey with shimmer) - outer 1/3 smoked & outer lower lash line
Vanilla p/g - brow & tea duct
Fly By Blu pearl glide
Alamay black liquid liner -thin over Fly By Blu
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High tea


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 28, 2009)

well I tried out Off The Page e/s today and I am very happy with the results!!  and cos I've been promising pics I actaully took some and have uploaded a FOTD for you chickies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This one is special cos I took the pics in my new ensuite to see what the natural lighting is like!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/o...4/#post1757024

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Off The Page e/s - lid
Illusionary/Burning Ambition MES (brown) - outer 1/3rd & crease
Illusionary/Burning Ambition MES (gold) - inner 1/4 over Off the Page
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
MUFE Smokey Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
The Perfect Cheek blush

Lips:
Blow Dry lipstick


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 28, 2009)

Loving the grey look today.. Wish I was going out somewhere. Boo. Maybe I will make a trip down to McCafe and grab some latte and 50 cents cones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Lancome LA Base Pro - Bibi, have you used this yet?
Shu foundation, concealer, powder and blush
Dior Amber Diamond

Eyes
TFSI
Benefit Skinnyjeans creaseless cream shadow - taupe grey (base)
Electra e/s (all over lid)
MUFE Iridescent Grey e/s - similar to Print e/s (crease)
MUFE Pearl pencil shadow (tear duct)
Face Front cosmetics p/g Salt something - silvery white (highlight)
Lancome mascara - bleh
Blacktrack f/l
Pearlglide liner in Wolf

Lips
Pure Rose l/s
Live & Dye l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Loving the grey look today.. Wish I was going out somewhere. Boo. Maybe I will make a trip down to McCafe and grab some latte and 50 cents cones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^LOL I love the things you write >_<

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_Face
Lancome LA Base Pro - Bibi, have you used this yet?_

 
Not yet Nat. Was the the one that came with the Lancome GWP? Most of that stuff is still sitting in my "_I'll never get around to using this_" box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a huge box of sample products just going to waste.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^LOL I love the things you write >_<_

 

Yeah, I get pleasure out of doing simple, stupid stuff like that.. I felt a bit rich today and had coffee & cheesecake at Coffee Club instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 
_Not yet Nat. Was the the one that came with the Lancome GWP? Most of that stuff is still sitting in my "I'll never get around to using this" box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a huge box of sample products just going to waste._

 
 Yes, that's the one!  It was fantastic for the first 2 days, but today my face was a grease ball. I hate my face. It always figures out how to go super oily. Grrrr. 

Me too Bibi!! One day I am going to do a super sale selling all my sample products lol.  Not.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ You know if you ever want to off load that box I have some spare space in my bathroom "wink wink"


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ Oh me too


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys

Today I went pink and it actually worked!!! My last attempt at using pinks failed dismally, but today was a success. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
MUFE HD Neutral Primer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish
NC20/NW20 Cover Up Concealer
Cubic/Sweetness BPB
Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (highlight)
Grand Entrance e/s (inner 1/3 lid)
All That Glitters e/s (middle 1/3 lid)
Sushi Flower e/s (outer 1/3 lid)
Royal Flush p/g (crease)
Dipdown f/l (upper lashline and outer 1/3 lashline)
Girl Groove g/l (lower lashline)
Rated 'R' e/s (outer 1/3 lower lashline)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Patisserie l/s
Baby Sparks d/g

And I went to the MAC smokey eye technique class tonight and I was a model... Tess did such a great job! Definitely going to re-create this.

Smokey look - 

FACE:
Strobe Cream
P+P Primer
NC20 Select SPF
NW20 Moisturecover concealer
Springsheen BPB
Soft & Gentle (highlight)
Med - Light MSF

EYES:
Groundwork p/p
Print e/s (lid)
Satin Taupe e/s (lid over print)
Smut e/s (crease)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Sweet Lust e/s (inner 1/3 lid/tear duct)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline + lower lashline + lower waterline)
Zoomlash
#3 Lash
Some pinky eyeshadow that I can't remember the name of...

LIPS: (loved this combo!!! nice coral colours. will pick up both of these at some stage)
Sandy B l/s
Prrr l/g


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 29, 2009)

^^ ooh this smokey look sounds pretty! I've been looking at Print every time I go swatching.

Have been playing with smoke and diamonds again and found something I'm happy with.

Face:
SFF
random rose pink blush
Perfect topping to highlight

Eyes:

UDPP
Constructivist p/p on lid fading out to crease
Coastal scents light brown on crease (just like omega I think)
Smoke and Diamonds on lid blending up into the brown
Smut on outer v
Shroom to highlight under brow
Vex on inner 1/3 of lid and lower tear duct 
smoulder to line

Lips
Touchpoint 3D lipglass

I think next time I'll swap the light brown with a pink or plum. Or green even.


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_And I went to the MAC smokey eye technique class tonight and I was a model... Tess did such a great job! Definitely going to re-create this.
_


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_






_

 





 she DID do a good job tho!


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not wearing ANYTHING today at all! And thats probably because I'm taking a nice breather after totally romping my Rated R and Top Hat all over Taronga yesterday ~ with hubby and my kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some of you here will know what that means


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm having a no makeup day too. I didn't neglect my skin though - I washed, toned, moisturized and put my Burts Bees on! >_< Later on I'm getting in to my Body Shop cherry body butter.... Good times!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 30, 2009)

Yummmm body butter <3 I did a purple look today!

Face:

Usual stuff
On a Mission BPB
Blush of Youth BP
Porcelain Pink MSF

Eyes:

Royal Hue s/s
Star Violet e/s
Hepcat e/s
Shale e/s
Nocturnelle e/s
bit of trax e/s
Digit e/s
Blitz n glitz f/l
Smolder e/k
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Purple Rite l/s
Fierce and Fabulous l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 30, 2009)

well I didnt wear any makeup today (or yesterday) cos Ive spent most of today testing out new cupcake & icing recipes


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 30, 2009)

No makeups yet today, I'm sitting here still in my PJs but I'll be off to the gym soon. I pulled my first sickie today in about 3 years cos this morning on the radio I scored tickets to Fox Fashion and it's on tonight. It's a fashion show Fox FM in Melb do every year and celebrities and models go and its going to be so cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I took the day off cos there's no way I'd have been ready to go pick up the tickets and get there by 6pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now to go select my outfit......


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 30, 2009)

Have fun babe!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_No makeups yet today, I'm sitting here still in my PJs but I'll be off to the gym soon. I pulled my first sickie today in about 3 years cos this morning on the radio I scored tickets to Fox Fashion and it's on tonight. It's a fashion show Fox FM in Melb do every year and celebrities and models go and its going to be so cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I took the day off cos there's no way I'd have been ready to go pick up the tickets and get there by 6pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now to go select my outfit...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Woot.  Boy, I miss fashion shows..
Have fun!
Oh, for FOTD-wise.. I am wearing face stuff, Bare Study, Dior Show and BB  pink gloss.  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bare Study!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 30, 2009)

Ooh Robyn how exciting!

I'm having my first day off from work/study in ages so I'm wearing nothing.. but about to head off to the pro store so I best put something on lest I feel naked!

Nat I got bare study the other day and am growing to like it.. it changes all my shadows and makes them lighter and more glittery!


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Nat I got bare study the other day and am growing to like it.. it changes all my shadows and makes them lighter and more glittery!_

 
Yay, I use it everyday! I think it would be my first paint pot that will hit the pan.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Is your Bare Study grainy?? I heard it can be.


----------



## tana2210 (Aug 31, 2009)

i have a new favourite combo....
unbasc white inner
style snob lid
smke and diamonds crease, outer v
perfectness i will need backups of all of these


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 31, 2009)

^^ oh this sounds very pretty!

the pro store was sold out of style snob or I would've bought it today.

Robyn my bare study seems a little grainy but I think it's the glittery bits.


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Is your Bare Study grainy?? I heard it can be._

 
I think it was Ali who said it?
Weird.. I never had any problem with it. I find the creamier ones like Soft Ochre harder to blend.


----------



## CatsMeow (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep, that was me. More often than not, Bare Study goes crepe-y on me.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't remember what my bare study feels like.. clearly I don't use my p/p enough!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 1, 2009)

another S&D look for me today- I was wearing a purpley grey shirt so it worked nicely.

Usual face with pink blush

Eyes:
UDPP
Constructivist p/p on lid fading out softly on crease
Smoke and Diamonds on lid
BB stone (plummy grey) on crease
Vanilla dupe on brow
Vex on inner 1/3 and tear duct 
Smoulder to line

Lash Blast piled on.

I've been trying a new combo on my puny brows which I think looks totally natural- Almay dark blonde brow pencil + coquette.

Hug me lippie


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey everyone!
Photo Realism look today. Wish I could just buy Grey Range e/s (the darkest shade) in a pot as it is the only shadow I like.  I wouldn't mind a backup of that!!

Face
Illamasqua Matte Primer
Shu Foundation and Concealer
Koh Gen Do powder
Illamasqua powder blush in Lover
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
Otherworldly p/p
All four colours from Photo Realism quad
Blacktrack f/l
UD 24/7 liner in Covet

Lips
Illamasqua Rouse l/g -bubblegum pink


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 1, 2009)

^how was the pigmentation Nat? Tiffany d did a really nice look over a black base.


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 1, 2009)

The lightest shade (Photo Realism e/s ) and Grey Range e/s are good, but with the other two - they just look the same on my lid and don't show up much. Guess they would be okay, but I could live without them.


----------



## tana2210 (Sep 2, 2009)

today I wore.....
painterly p/p
smoke & diamonds lid
fashion groupie crease
parfeit amore outerv
shroom highlight/browbone
rave pearlglide top and bottom lashline


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 2, 2009)

Tana do you use pearlglides on your waterline? I thought we weren't meant to cos of the glitter or did you use it along your lashes but not in the waterline?


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 2, 2009)

Notoriety quad rocks!!

Eyes:
UDPP
Notoriety (cream colour) - highlght
Notoriety (gold colour) - inner 3/4 lid
Notoriety (peach colour) - outer 1/4 lid
Notoriety (brown colour) - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
Cover Girl Volume Effects mascara - brown/black

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
So Ceylon MSF

Lips:
Plum lipliner
Lightly Ripe l/s

FOTD post with pics:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/n...0/#post1761870


----------



## tana2210 (Sep 2, 2009)

just under my lwer lashes... def not in the water line some people do but  i had a bad facepaint experiance where one day i was in my fairy get up at an event and decided glitter liner would be cute... nah it hurt like fuck and i had to saline it out lol...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Tana do you use pearlglides on your waterline? I thought we weren't meant to cos of the glitter or did you use it along your lashes but not in the waterline?_


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_The lightest shade (Photo Realism e/s ) and Grey Range e/s are good, but with the other two - they just look the same on my lid and don't show up much. Guess they would be okay, but I could live without them._

 
LOL Tiffany D said the same thing in her video! She was putting the two middle shades on and she said something like why bother cos they both look exactly the same.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Tana do you use pearlglides on your waterline? I thought we weren't meant to cos of the glitter or did you use it along your lashes but not in the waterline?_

 
I use Bank Roll on my waterline all the time and never had trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wont buy anymore Pearlglides though, they are too soft for me and tend to blur into a mess pretty easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blue look for me today! Was inspired by a beautiful lady wearing Rondelle!!

Face - 
Shisedio face as usual
Orgasm blush
Etude #3 highlight

Eyes ~
Rondelle inner corner
Moons Reflection middle lid
Deep Truth outer lid and corner, lower lashline
Rondelle again under brow - but lighhhhhtly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BB mascara
Mystery kohl

Lips ~
Fanfare
Later - Classic Dame

I love the corals and blues! Nudes and pale pinks n blues work for me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took the Fanfare off later this afternoon and replaced it with Classic Dame before I went out and that rocked!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_LOL Tiffany D said the same thing in her video! She was putting the two middle shades on and she said something like why bother cos they both look exactly the same._

 
LMAO, I am so glad I am not the only one


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I use Bank Roll on my waterline all the time and never had trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wont buy anymore Pearlglides though, they are too soft for me and tend to blur into a mess pretty easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I have five Pearlglide shades from last year and Wolf is the only one that I use often.  I keep going back to UD 24/7 or MUFE Aqualiners.


----------



## CatsMeow (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey guys, here's my FOTD from Tuesday...
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/r...5/#post1762510

And here's a pic from when I was a model at the MAC Smokey Eye Technique class last Friday...


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 2, 2009)

^^ Pretty!!  Have you been doing lots of housework?  You look tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a simple look today.. Woke up super late for work.  MUFE #84 (bronze shimmer) and UD 24/7 liner in Stash (khaki green) and MUFE super gloss in purple.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 3, 2009)

I went simple too Nat!! I used my Brunette MSF on my eyes today and its just pure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also use the Blonde from time to time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face ~
Shiseido face as usual
MUFE Shine On Powder No 4
Brunette MSF

Eyes ~
UDPP
MUFE Star Powder 920 - the light sunshiney yellow - inner corner and mid lid
Brunette MSF middle stripe - mid lid to outer lid and corner
Brunette MSF dark stripe - crease
Brunette MSF light strip - highlight brow and belnd crease
BB macsara
Face Of Australia Black eyeliner - nice cheapie and I like it better than MAC, its slightly waxy and it STICKS to the waterline!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips ~
Purring Tendertone

I LOVE LOVE this look! I dont usually go for warm earthy colours on my eyes like the oranges, auburns, red browns etc etc etc, I prefer dark cool browns, greens etc really, but this one is an exception for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm *tempted* to buy Off The Page actually, but its so far from my norm I probably wouldnt get a lot of use from it :|


----------



## CatsMeow (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Pretty!! Have you been doing lots of housework? You look tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Geez thanks Nat. And yes, I _was _tired on Tuesday!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Sep 3, 2009)

Played with my In The Gallery quad today and here's my FOTD... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/g...2/#post1762798


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 4, 2009)

I looked at your FOTD hun and its really pretty!!! How are you finding the texture of the shadows?? Its the only quad that appeals to me (which is odd since green would normally be my first choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but the texture reveiws dont appeal to me?


----------



## CatsMeow (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like the In The Gallery quad. I've only used three of the colours so far and I haven't had a problem with them. 2 of the colours in the Photorealism quad need a bit of love to pack on the lid, but other than that, I really like these quads.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks!! I'm still tempted to get ITG - I love plums!! But the Photorealism quad just doesnt do it for me.... I think the olive/grey undertones in the greens just arent the right greens for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to get Tone:Grey quad, if only for Waft....


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 4, 2009)

Today's face: 

*Face:*
Prep+Prime Face Protect
Studio Sculpt Foundation - I've been lovin on this lately >_<
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick
Trace Gold Blush - highlighting
MSF Natural
Nars Mounia + Mac Hot Planet
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork p/p
Henna e/s - Lids
Beauty Burst + A Little Folie - Crease
Carbon - Outer v
Vanilla Pigment - inner corners
Femme Fi - Brow highlight
Orpheous Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Showstopper??? (The sparkley black from Smoking Eyes Quad) - Lower lash line

*Lips:*
Mac Matte
Brick lip pencil
Port Red lipstick
Love Alert Dazzleglass >_<!!


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 4, 2009)

hehe, Showstopper is the matte in that quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sparkling black is called Smoking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That quad was so pretty!! I dont have mine anymore, traded it away too  LOL!!! This sounds nice, I'll have to try the vanilla piggie on the lips/corners


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_hehe, Showstopper is the matte in that quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sparkling black is called Smoking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That quad was so pretty!! I dont have mine anymore, traded it away too  LOL!!! This sounds nice, I'll have to try the vanilla piggie on the lips/corners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^LOL holy typo Batman. Copy/Paste at it's finest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might look great in the centre of the lip though lol... >_<


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't see any typos? :/


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 4, 2009)

woops double post


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 5, 2009)

today I didnt wear any makeup at all... not feeling the best and have been a teensy bit teary so really didnt feel like makeup at all.


----------



## tana2210 (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_today I didnt wear any makeup at all... not feeling the best and have been a teensy bit teary so really didnt feel like makeup at all._

 

awww u okay mrsmay?


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_today I didnt wear any makeup at all... not feeling the best and have been a teensy bit teary so really didnt feel like makeup at all._

 
You feeling ok Jen?? Hope its nothing serious! Some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hoping that tomorrow sees you feeling a bit brighter


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 5, 2009)

he he.. me thinks it was this bit- 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I'll have to try the vanilla piggie on the *lips*/corners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 5, 2009)

I get confused so easily haha

Today I did a solarbits look, woo!

Face:

Usual
Gentle MB
Perfect topping MSF
Alpha Girl BP

Eyes:

Taupographic s/s
Impassioned s/b
Bronzescape s/b
Mulch e/s
Amber lights e/s
Casino e/s
NARS - All about eve
Black tied e/s
Black Russian p/g
Smolder e/k
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

NARS Catfight l/s
Love Alert d/g

Later:

All's Fair l/s


----------



## myystiqueen (Sep 6, 2009)

long time no post... sounds great, mich..!!

*FACE*
- P+P Face Protect
- SFF
- NARS Sin
- NARS Albatross
- P+P Transparent Finishing Powder

*EYES*
- TFSI
- Quite Natural p/p
- Vanilla piggy (inner 1/3)
- NYX Copper (outer 2/3)
- NYX Dark Brown (crease)
- Rule (blend dark brown and copper)
- NYX Highlight
- Dipdown f/l

*Lips*
- Prrr l/g


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Sep 6, 2009)

face:
liquid foundation spf studio fix 
mineralize powder
blush (can't remember the name of the color)

eyes:
bare study pot
goldmine e/s
beauty marked e/s
soba e/s
p + p lash
zoom lash mascara


----------



## CatsMeow (Sep 6, 2009)

Yesterday I broke out the holiday smokey eyes 2008 palette and worked with Satin Taupe and the brown colours with Grand Entrance as the inner lid highlight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No makeup today, going to the gym!


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 6, 2009)

feeling a bit better today although still extremely tired (was kept awake all night by hubby who has chicken pox) so I went for minimal

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment (lash to brow)
Coco pigment (crease)
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
CoverGirl Volume Exact mascara in brown

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Nothing yet - maybe Pink Fish TLC...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 6, 2009)

Chicken pox.. that sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wearing no make up today, I'm too lazy in the morning hehe.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 7, 2009)

A clean simple look today as I was running late for Uni- no e/s so I felt weird every time I caught sight of myself- something was missing! Still, I think it looked pretty and fresh.

Face:
EL double wear concealer
Mineralize Satin finish NC25 (I'm starting to tan a little with this lovely weather we've had in Melbourne!)
MSFN in Med Plus buffed in with a kabuki
Stila Sun bronzer in 2
NYX Taupe blush to contour
NYX Angel blush
CS burgundy coloured blush (bit like sketch) (applied with 188 to apples only)

Eyes:
Bare study p/p
Lash blast mascara

Lips:
Hey Sailor l/g

then when I got home I had to try all my lovely goodies!

Shale on lid
Sketch in crease
Yoghurt on brow and inner corners up to brow
Circa Plum in centre of lid
Deep Purple on very outer corner.

LOVE this look- new go-to purples.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 7, 2009)

Pressed piggies are much easier to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I press all my piggies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didnt pull too much off today.... completely bare face, just some MAC lip conditioner with Snowscene over the top, Wintersky wash over lid, lancome mascara and NARS Oasis blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the pale pinks a lot, but for some reason I just cannot do brights like Romping, much as I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They make me look beaten


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 7, 2009)

I finally got some more sleep - hubby slept in the spare room so I could get some sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Magic Dust e/s - highlight
Elite e/s - lid
Smut e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
Covergirl Volume Exact mascara - brown

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Eversun BPB

Lips:
Utterly Posh d/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Sep 8, 2009)

Today I broke out the In The Gallery quad again...

FACE:
P+P Primer
NC20 Mineralise Satinfinish
NC20 Select Coverup
MUFE HD Powder
MUFE Mat Bronzer #2
Cubic BPB
Stark Naked BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
MUFE e/s (can't remember the # - it's like Brule e/s) brow highlight
Lightfall e/s (crease)
In the Gallery e/s (lid + Lower lashline)
Private Viewing e/s (lid)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Grand Entrance e/s (inner 1/3 lid/tearduct highlight)
Blacktrack f/l (upper + lower lashlines smudged)
Star Brunette d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
All's Fair l/s
Date Night d/g


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 8, 2009)

I pulled out some of my fave colours today ~ and will n.e.v.e.r.d.o.i.t.a.g.a.i.n......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didnt like, but it was tidy so I left it, afyer lasy nights migraine I was too lazy to redo it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face - bare face, NARS Oasis, Etude #3 Marbleade

Eyes - Wintersky, Rated R, Your Ladyship, Lancome Mascara, Colour Matters

Lips - MAC Lip Conditioner, Pretty Please

The colours themselves work nicely, just not in this combo and def not on me... I think the look was too pale overall, and I'm a super pale Brunette anyway. Methinks I will try something different tomorrow


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 9, 2009)

The weather in Sydney is so lovely today and it kind of inspired my look!

Face:

SS foundation
Elizabeth Arden concealer
Gentle MB
Perfect Topping MSF
Golden Bronzer
Alpha Girl BP

Eyes:

Perky p/p - I forgot how pretty this is!
Crest the wave e/s <3
Pollinator e/s
Tempting e/s
Dark Edge e/s
Next to nothing e/s
Creme De Miel e/s
Blacktrack
Smolder
Plushlash

Lips

Inglot #21 lip duo


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 9, 2009)

What have I been missing here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had no sleep and no food for the last 5 days. So probably I've aged 10 years, but at least I am thinner! Woohoo!!


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL, Nat!!!!! Thinner!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~ but why havent you eaten for 5 days?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I got the chance to try some Korean skincare - Tony Moly - and its pure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would give my liver away for more of the Sprout Clear series toner and moisturiser!!! I got both those items in a swap from a beautiful SG girl and if you get the chance to try it ladies you really should!!!


Simple look today ~

Shisedio I40 foundation
MUFE Loose Shimmer Powder No #4
Nars Orgasm blush
Triple Fusion MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





UDPP
Satin Taupe - lid wash - how I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this!!
Mothbrown - crease and outer V
Your Ladyship - brow and blend crease
BB mascara

BB lip gloss - a random pale pink color, it smells like spearmint!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Later I switched for MAC Cremesheen Petite Undulgence, the BB came away after lunch and I went to get it and realised I left it in my car


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 10, 2009)

I did a green look today!

Face:

Face + Body
Eliz Arden concealer
Golden Bronzer
Granduo MB
Hush CCB (highlight, super pretty)
Alpha Girl BP

Eyes:

Lucky Jade s/s
Sharp e/s
Moodring e/s
Blue e/s from Wisteria trio (DE)
Cloudburst e/s
Blacktrack
Smolder
Green Inglot liner
Plushlash

Lips:

Random Inglot lip pan thingo - kind of a dirty dark peach
Icescape l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 15, 2009)

Todays look: Neutral eyes, cat liner and powerful red lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Studio Sculpt Foundation + Concealer
MSF Natural to set
Lustre Drops - forgot the name of them but they are golden/peach.. Highlighting
Warmed MSF - Further highlighting
Fashion Frenzy?? BPB - the peach one from Fafi.. forgot what its called lol.. 
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Rubenesque p/p
Beauty Burst + A Little Folie - In the crease
Yaby e/s - A soft golden shade - Lids
Feline Kohl Power - Upper lash line + tight lined
Blacktrack
Embark e/s - Lower lash line
Zoomlash Mascara - been giving this a go lately. Not as bad as I remember it being.

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime lip
Brick lip liner - to fill in and outline lips
Mac Matte - around lip line
Seriously Rich Mattene lipstick <3


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 15, 2009)

Yesterdays look for a meeting:

*Face*
Oil Control
Clinique Pore Perfector
Matte
SFF NC15 mixed with Revlon Skinlights 1
Studio Moisturecover Concealer NW15
Set Powder Invisible

*Cheeks*
Sculpt Sculpting Powder 
Blooming b/l
Petticoat MSF
Luna ccb

*Eyes*
UDPP
Blanc Type & Unbasic White as highlight
Unbasic White on tearduct, inner till middle of the lid
Smoke & Diamonds outer third of lid and outer half of crease
UD 24/7 e/s Zero on upper lashline
some beige e/l on lower waterline
Chanel Inimitable mascara black

*Lips*
Benetint
VG VI SE l/s




Todays look for a quick trip to the grocery store:
*
Face*
Oil Control
Studio Sculpt Concealer NW15
MSF Natural Light

*Cheeks*
Sculpt Sculpting Powder
Vigin Isle ccb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Luna ccb

*Eyes*
Artdeco e/s base
Blanc Type and Dazzlelight as highlight
Dazzlelight on tearduct and inner corner of the lid
Smoke & Diamonds lid and up to the crease
Dazzlelight on top of S&D on the middle of the lid
*
Lips*
Studio Sculpt Concealer NW15
Angel l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Sep 16, 2009)

Broke out Ravishing l/s yesterday for a citrus-inspired look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Usual stuff
Springsheen BPB
Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Bare Study p/p (Hadn't use this in MONTHS - and yep, I still hate this)
Grand Entrance e/s (wash over lid)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline thick winged)
Black Dazzle d/l
Rated 'R' e/s (lower lashline)
Reflects Antique Gold (over Rated 'R')

LIPS:
Ravishing l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Ladies!! Sorry I have been MIA these last couple of weeks, work has been insane and that's where I log on from most but I've been too busy to get back here and see all the gorgeous looks my girls have been coming up with!

I had my makeup done last week with Lancome's national makeup artist Michael Brown and what a sweet heart and did an amazing job. Gotta say though, I don't think I'll be complaining much more about MAC's AUD prices now that I've purchased some Lancome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $78 for blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Todays look I wanted pretty pink lips

*Face*
SFP
Some random concealer
Blonde MSF - blush & highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Silverthorn e/s - lids
Shale e/s - outer 1/2
Fertile e/s - outer v & lower lash line
Vex e/s - highlight
Tancentric e/s - tear duct
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show Mascara

*Lips*
Hot Gossip l/s

Hopefully I'll be checking in more often again!! Bring on Style Black FFS!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 18, 2009)

I went totally blonde on Tuesday.. it changes the way all my m/up looks!

Face:
Mineralize satin finish NC25
Studio Finish concealer NW25- HORRIBLE! dry,waxy and tough to blend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BB powder 
Prestige MSF dupe bronzer
Tenderling blush
Smashbox prism blush (just on apples)

Eyes:
UDPP
Constructivist p/p lightly smudged on lid fading out at crease
CS blonde e/s on crease fading to h/light (looks like omega)
Club washed lightly on lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Constructivist/club under lower lashes
Shroom on inner corner
Vanilla dupe on brow bone
Rimmel black liner top/bottom winged out a little with more Club on top- turns it a beautiful green!

l/s - Hug me

This is a really pretty look, it sounds dark but with everything kept to a light wash it looks really neutral.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 20, 2009)

It's getting quiet in the Aussie forum again. Where is everyone?! >_<

Today I went to the botanical gardens for a stroll and did some light shopping. I thought a pretty neutral look was probably a good idea. I thought it turned out looking really "Kim K".
*
Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mehron Velvet Touch Primer
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Groundwork p/p
Orpheus Kohl Power - Lower lash line
MSF Natural - all over brow bone and crease. I find that doing this step really helps with blending!
A Little Folie - Crease
Style Snob-- lids
Unbasic White - inner corners
Smoking (from Smoking Eyes Quad) - To deepen crease + lower lash line
Feline Kohl Power - tight lined + waterline
Blacktrack
Lancome Mascara - not sure what it is, its a sample!

*Cheeks:*
Rose D'or Bronzing stick - Highlighting
Cheeky Bronze - Highlighting
On a Mission BPB 
*
Lips:*
Lip conditioner
Creme Cup lippie
Lancome Juicy Tube in "Eclair"


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 20, 2009)

Bibi if you're going to put up these amazing sounding looks you gotta start giving us some pics!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 20, 2009)

Face:

Studio Sculpt
Eliz Arden concealer
Fun and Games BPB
Light Flush MSF
Inglot loose powder

Eyes:

Shimmermint s/s
Photorealism quad - I really liked this!
Random shimmery orange inglot e/s
Obviously Orange t/k
Smolder e/k
Blacktrack
Prep n prime lash
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Blistex wooo
Soft Illusion l/s
New Spirit l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 21, 2009)

I just had to come and rave ladies but didn't want to go to the Inglot thread cos I knew most of you wouldn't see this. Have any of you been and tried the new Inglot eyshadows? They've changed the formula and brought out a whole new line and they are DREAMY!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some of them are quite sparkly but the textures remind me of Star Flash & Veluxe Pearl and the colour pay off is phenominal. I picked up a trio for my friend for only $35 and I'm definately going to head back and get a bigger set for myself. I'm really starting to fall in love with that brand!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now for my today simple smokey grey look, I've been channeling the minimal look for work these days so it's hardly worth writing up

*Face*
SFP
Concealer
Gorgeous Dusk Rose - blush

*Eyes*
TFSI
Pincurl e/s - lids
Scene e/s - crease & lower lash line
Knight e/s - outer v
Dior Show
Lancome Hypnose Drama mascara

*Lips*
High Tea


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 21, 2009)

^^ I snuck into Inglot yesterday (whilst taking out the rubbish at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to pick up a skin coloured eye pencil and stopped briefly to check out the e/s but I was overwhelmed to be honest!

This new line, are they the round ones or the square pans?


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ I snuck into Inglot yesterday (whilst taking out the rubbish at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to pick up a skin coloured eye pencil and stopped briefly to check out the e/s but I was overwhelmed to be honest!

This new line, are they the round ones or the square pans?_

 
They've got less colours this time to pick from but still heaps. The round and square pans are all the same its just different shaped pans to fit in the differenet palettes you can put them into. I'm going to check out how much the large freedom system palette is and get one of those, I love how you can mix and match the colours you want.

The only thing that puts me off a little is the MUA's in the store near me always look so over done and not in a nice way and they tend to hover around me.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 22, 2009)

^^ I'm still confused - what type of packaging is the new line in?


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 22, 2009)

They're displayed in the pans but they have different empty palettes you can put them in. Same as before


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh I agree about the hovering thing, that's why I've never been in there. I chatted to one of the girls though on Sunday and she gave me 10% off b/c the packet was squished.. I wasn't worried about the packet but hey.. discounts are great!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 22, 2009)

^^ Was that the Highpoint store? They've been pretty good with me the one I don't really like is Watergardens. They just plaster themselves in the makeup and under those lights it just looks caked on, not a good advert for there foundations


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah the Highpoint store is a couple of shops down from me, so I have to pass it a few times a day when I'm on.. I just want to sneak in and stick my fingers in everything and run off giggling.. it's weird how they have everything laid out without lids.. I know MAC does too but it seems kind of odd at Inglot.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 22, 2009)

Ahh so its the pans that go in those 3 and 5 pan palettes.. the lip pans also fit into those. I wonder why they changed them, the textures and colour pay off of the ones I have bought in the past were fantastic, just as good as a good MAC satin/starflash etc. I guess I'll go have to check it out, 5 pans for $45 is always a bargain in my books when MAC pans cost $25 each!


----------



## Mygreatlove (Sep 22, 2009)

I've never posted something like this and thought it would be fun! I'm wearing a very natural, wide eyed look.

Face:
Hourglass Tinted Moisturizer in Light Beige
BE Foundation Dusted Lightly all over
MAC Solar Riche Bronzer on cheeks
MAC Luna CCB as a highlight


Eyes:
Benefit Bad Gal Lash Mascara
Stila Eye Kajal in Pearl
MUFE Concealer Palette
Benefit Erase Paste

Lips:
MAC Pink Pearl Pigment with Bath and Body Works Liplicious Clear Gloss (love this combo!)


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 22, 2009)

^^ Hi Mygreatlove!!

Haven't posted here for awhile!  Simple eyes and va va boom red lips today.

Face
NARS primer
Shu Uemura Face Architect Smoothing Foundation 
MUFE HD concealer
Koh Gen Do powder
Illamasqua Lover Blush
MUFE Compact Shine On in Porcelain pink

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
UD Sin e/s
Bobbi Brown Gel Liner in Sepia Ink
MUFE smokey lash mascara

Lips
NARS Heatwave l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could wear this everyday!!
MAC clear gloss


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Yeah the Highpoint store is a couple of shops down from me, so I have to pass it a few times a day when I'm on.. I just want to sneak in and stick my fingers in everything and run off giggling.. it's weird how they have everything laid out without lids.. I know MAC does too but it seems kind of odd at Inglot._

 
Ok you gotta pm me where you work at Highpoint so I can come visit you. I'm there on Sunday so let me know if you're working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Sexy lips Nat!! 

I played with me new Sea and Sky MES today and I love the light blue to bits!

*Face*
Usual stuff

*Eyes*
TFSI
Rollickin p/p - lids
Sea & Sky MES light side - all over lids
Sea & Sky MES  dark side -outer V and into crease
Mutiny p/g - lower lash line
Shadowy Lady e/s - outer v
Yoghurt e/s - highlight
Alamay Liquid Liner
Dior Show Mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s
Nymphette l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 23, 2009)

Damn I keep forgetting I have Yoghurt.  Damn HK palette!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 23, 2009)

PM'd you! 

Just googled sea and sky.. Wow it's almost too pretty to use!

I had a visit to the Osteo today so no eye makeups for me.. My mascara always melts onto my face whilst I'm on the massage table.. LOL!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Damn I keep forgetting I have Yoghurt.  Damn HK palette!_

 
Oh yoghurt!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah not to thrilled anymore with that HK palette. Romping makes me look like I have pink eye, Stately Black is a gritty mess and I don't really have anything to match with Too Dolly so Yoghurt is probably the only one I actually use?? It's a great brow colour especially when you've got quite shimmery stuff on the lids.

Today I'm wearing a dark green satin shirt today so it was out with the teals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFP
Clinique concealer
Springsheen - blush
Triple Fusion - highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Delft p/p - outer 1/2
Brule e/s - lid to brow
Vanilla p/g - inner half lid
Plummage - outer v over Delft & lower lash line
Steamy e/s - Too soften plummage over the crease
Shroom e/s - inner tear duct and inner lower lash line
Alamay liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Lollipop Lovin l/s


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 24, 2009)

relatively quick look today before training:

Eyes:
UDPP
Magic Dust e/s - highlight
Elite e/s - lid
Smut e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
Cover Girl volume exact mascara - black brown

Face:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Eversun BPB

Lips:
Nothing... I didnt have a chance!


----------



## astarael7 (Sep 24, 2009)

just a simple look for uni today...
face:
revlon colourstay for combination in ivory
no concealer...yay!
and set with a  very light dusting of loose powder

eyes:
mac pp in painterly
body shop e/s in pink champagne and damson
revlon kohl liner in black truffle
l'oreal teloscopic mascara

lips:
just a moisturising balm for today


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 27, 2009)

Quick n easy look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Face:*
Usual primers+ MAC Mineralized Powder Foundation
MSF Duo "Dark" - Shimmery side as highlighter
Style Demon Blush

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Studio Sculpt Concealer - Lids
By Jupiter MES applied wet - lids
A Little Folie + Embark - Crease
Feline Kohl Power
Lash Blast

*Lips:*
Lip balm
Quick Tease lipglass
Via Vaneto Dazzleglass


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 27, 2009)

Face:

Inglot primer
F+B foundation
Concealer
MUFE #5 blush (wow so pretty!)
Honey Light highlight powder
Golden bronzer

Eyes:

Beige-ing s/s
Ben Nye - Chartreuse e/s
Ben Nye - Jade e/s
Ben Nye - Iced Gold e/s
Ben Nye - Ice e/s
Inglot - dark green e/s
Bank roll p/g
Mystery e/k
Hypnose mascara

Lips: 

40's pink mattene - i forgot this was so pretty heheh
Bubbles l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey chickies

Experimented with Delft p/p late last week... hahah. The look ended up being VERY bright. I kept it tidy but it was VERY blue for day wear!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE: 
Usual
Springsheen BPB
Redhead MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Delft p/p (lid)
Parrot e/s (lid + lower outer 1/3 lashline))
Fashion e/s (inner 1/3 lid)
Aquadisiac e/s (crease)
Prussian e/s (outer V)
Brule e/s (brow highlight)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline)
Black Dazzle d/l

LIPS:
Shy Girl l/s


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice look Ali, I've heard allot of raving about Parrot e/s 

Simple but effective look today, nice for the office and I got to play with some new stuff.

*Face*
SFP
Concealer
Margin -blush
Perfect Topping MSF  - highlight (might not pair this with Margin again, it's all a bit too shimmery together)

*Eyes*
TFSI
Era e/s - lid
Copperplate e/s - crease
Divine Knight e/s - outer v
Brule e/s - brow
Alamay liquid eyeliner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Fresh Brew l/s
Beaux l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 28, 2009)

I finally went to see the Dali exhibition today so I went for an arty look using Photorealism Quad >_<

*Face:*
Studio Sculpt Foundation/Concealer
MSF Natural to set
Hipness BPB (From Fafi)
Trace Gold - Highlighting

*Eyes:*
Blackground p/p
Image Maker - Lids
Grey Range - Crease
Bottle Green - Crease
Fresh Approach - Inner 1/3 of eyes
Photorealism - Brow highlight
Mystery Khol Power - Lower lash line with Grey Range on top
Feline - Upper lash line + tight lined
YSL Mascara
*
Lips:*
Lip Balm
Sugar Trance lipglass
Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass *sparkle sparkle*


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 28, 2009)

I havent posted here in ages...LOL!! Today I was busy, but yesterday I went to the Inglot counter at Westfield Kotara for those in Newcastle, and same place to the NP counter. The Inglot counter disappointed me... apparently they are reformulating all their products so almost all of the displays were empty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The NP counter was good, though I wasnt fussed on the MA sticking her own fingers into all the display items to demo them.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No thanks.... I did see a Goldyrocks/Liberated equivalent there that WILL be mine....LOL... and I intend to pick up a new foundation stick as well after trying and getting the NP Minimal foundation and loving it more than my beloved Shiseido!

Anyway, on to todays look ~

Face ~ 
Shiseido
Light Flush MSF

Eyes ~
Your Ladyship
Night Manoeuvres
Bright Future
Ben Nye LP Aztec Gold
Lancome Mascara
Lancome eyeliner - its a shimmery metallic brown

Lips ~
GOSH Darling


The lippie doesnt look pink on me - its a perfect nude on me actually, I should be using it as a base


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 28, 2009)

^^ I'm liking the look of that new NP range The Devine Marchesa. The e/s quad looks gorgeous but the actual pans in it from the pic look tiny. I know it's only $49 but they look really small, did you see that one?

Napoleon Perdis


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 28, 2009)

Oooh Robyn, yes I did see the quad!! I was impressed by the colours, but NOT by the price for the actual volume of product, the shadows really ARE tiny TBH


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_ I wasnt fussed on the MA sticking her own fingers into all the display items to demo them.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No thanks...._

 
Ummm..  The most of MAC MUAs I know always use their fingers to dab into the shadows?

Plum look for me today:

Face
NARS primer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shu foundation
MUFE HD concealer
Koh Gen Do powder
Pink Swoon Blush
Moon River MB

Eyes
TFSI
Fresco Rose p/p
Phloof e/s (inner corner)
Beautymarked e/s and Sketch e/s (lid and crease)
Star Violet e/s (lid, on top of the dark shades)
Blitz n Glits f/l
UD 24/7 liner in um... whatever that plum shade is lol
Dazzle Lash

Lips
Lavender Whip l/s
Like Venus d/g


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 29, 2009)

They do? Yuk.... sorry, that freaks me out, you never know how clean a persons hands and fingers have been. I've been a nurse for over 7 years now and was a med student for almost 3 years I am pretty sure that I DO have a fair idea.... Not only that she was encouraging everyone else to also put their fingers in the display items and since there is no way I can know if hundreds of people ever washed their hands there was no way I was sticking mine in there or allowing her to use hers on me.... I repeat... *yuk*... LOL!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ All the MUA's who have helped me at counters swatch items on their hand or mine.. how else are you meant to see how things swatch? Personally, I don't go and eat etc without washing my hands first after swatching stuff :S


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 29, 2009)

If its just the MUA then fine, but it wasnt - it was everyone that stopped. Can you honestly say you know that everyone who dips their fingers in washed their hands last time they went to the loo? Nope, I dont think anyone can and after nursing for so many years you would honestly ALL be horrified at some of things people do ~ or dont do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me I'd prefer to have it swatched on paper then decide if I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perhaps its just me, but I prefer to know that the items used on me are clean or sanitised, and these def arent.


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 29, 2009)

Honestly, I don't really care, because I will go home and wash everything off.  I am more worried about restaurants and cafes - who knows how clean their hands are!  And I get to eat them!  Now that's YUCK.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL, well if thats what works for you thats fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm prob a little more picky than others and thats also fine, it takes all sorts to make the world go round


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ I'm with you there. I'm more worried about cleanliness at eating places than cosmetics stands, coz like you I just wash everything off


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_^^ I'm with you there. I'm more worried about cleanliness at eating places than cosmetics stands, coz like you I just wash everything off_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL, well if thats what works for you thats fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm prob a little more picky than others and thats also fine, it takes all sorts to make the world go round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol.. I can be picky with some stuff, but not cosmetic testers.  Actually I feel a bit eeky about the cosmetic testers at Kmart or Target, because they look eek. They always put me off from swatching!


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 29, 2009)

LOLOL!!! Yes those ones are grooooosssssssss..... bleh..... Its safe to say the NP counter was much cleaner than those


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 29, 2009)

ok.... today was a quick & dirty look:

Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment - lash to brow
Tea Time pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
CoverGirl volume Exact mascara - black brown

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation
MUFE HD Powder
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Rubia l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey peeps... grey look today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Usual
Cubic BPB
MUFE Mat Bronzer #2

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Dreammaker e/s (brow highlight)
Smoke & Diamonds e/s (lid)
Print e/s (crease)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Phone Number e/k (lower lashline)
Violet p/g (lower lashline over Phone Number e/k)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline winged)
Black Dazzle d/l

LIPS:
Marquise'd l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi girls >_< Today's look: Pinup!

_*Neutral cat eye with bright lip*_





*Face:*
Primer, Foundation, Concealer
MSF Natural
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - Highlighting. I seriously LOVE this thing... I'm glad I scored 2!! 
Warmed MSF - Highlighting (over top the Gold Magic)
Format Blush

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork p/p - to brown bone
MSF Natural - Patted all over lids to create a smooth surface
Beauty Burst e/s - Crease
A Little Folie e/s - Deeper into the crease
Provence piment - Lids. This is the new love of my life. Perfect for a neutral eye!
Blacktrack 
Feline Kohl Power - softly blended into lower lash line
Lancome Mascara - have no idea it was a sample

*Lips:*
Mac Matte - Around lip line
Prep + Prime Lip
YSL Rouge Volupte in "Rose Culte" <3


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds hot Bibi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did a green look today and tried out some of my MUFE buys from IMATS.. totally awesome pigmentation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face:

Face and Body
Concealer
Fleur Power blush
Redhead MSF
Tahitian Sands BP

Eyes: 

Lucky Jade s/s
MUFE shadows: 304, 91, 168 and 169
Solar White e/s
Mystery e/k
Inglot teal e/l
So there jade p/p
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

40's pink mattenne
Internationalist d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ woot MUFE shadows! I told ya!!!!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ 100%. They are AWESOME. I should get more and more.


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ You just want to get the free palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Neural matte eyes and bling bling skin today!

Face
NARS primer
Shu Uemura foundation
MAC Full Coverage foundation as concealer
Koh Gen Do powder
Lancome Bronze powder
Benefit Dandelion blush
MUFE compact shine on 

Eyes
TFSI
Soft Ochre p/p
Phloof e/s(base)
Omega e/s (lid)
Bark e/s (crease)
Buckwheat e/s (tiny bit on the lid)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
Prep + Prime lash
MUFE smokey lash mascara

Lips
Ladybug l/s
Goldyrock d/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 29, 2009)

I love free stuff, who doesnt


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ True.. but really.. MUFE palettes are annoying. I don't like them!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 29, 2009)

A neutral look today, I wasn't feel very makeup inspired this morning so much as homicidal maniac looking for a chocolate bar (that time of the month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Face*
SFP
Concealer
Spring sheen - blush
NARS laguna

*Eyes*
TFSI
Tancentric e/s - lids (from warm eyes Colour Forms palette)
Satin Taupe e/s - crease, outer v & outer lower lash line
Fertile e/s - to deepen outer v (#226 brush)
All that Glitters e/s - lower lash liner
Et Tu Bouquet e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara

*Lips*
Lancome #254 lipgloss from the Bitten range

Now, off to hunt down that chocolate bar.......


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 30, 2009)

^^ Aww.. I get that too!!  I tend to crave for chocolates or something really salty, like potato chips.  Or BOTH!!

Hope you had the chocci bar by now and feel better!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 30, 2009)

^^ Thanks poppet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just inhaled a peppermint Cadbury Bubbly so all is well again


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 30, 2009)

Yumm. Have you tried Lindt Dark Chocolate with Ginger?
I am not normally into dark chocolates and I hate GINGER, but this chocolate is dream. Oh how I crave one right now!!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh that does sound strangely good, I love the lindt chilli chocolate too!! Oh and the lindt balls!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 30, 2009)

Lindt balls are too rich!!  My friend was on about how wonderful hot chocolate is with a bit of chilli in it. She made it sound like it is better than sex!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 30, 2009)

Mmm I love Lindt balls


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 30, 2009)

Is anyone watching Hey Hey it's Saturday? What face highlighter is Livinia wearing? I want. Love her make up!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 30, 2009)

I watched Hey Hey and noticed Lavina looked great but Cassie Davies and the girl that did Plucka Duck both looked really orange! Especially the girl who did Plucka, you could really see her face was a totally different colour to her body.

Blue look today!!

*Face*
SFF
SFP
Clinique concealer
Blonde MSF - blush & highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Rollickin p/p - lids
Vanilla e/s - inner 1/3 lid
Steamy e/s - outer half lids
Deep Thruth e/s - outer v & into crease
Strike A Pose e/s - lower lash line
Lightfall e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Marquise'd l/s (inspired by Ali who wore it the other day, I totally forgot I had this!!)


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 30, 2009)

ok, so today's look is dedicated to Nat!!

Eyes:
UDPP
(All colours from warm holiday set 08)
Cream (top left - cant remember name) - highlight
Warm Suede (top right) - lid
Grand Entrance - green (bottom right) - crease
Shade fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
The Perfect Cheek blush

Lips:
Rubia l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I watched Hey Hey and noticed Lavina looked great but Cassie Davies and the girl that did Plucka Duck both looked really orange! Especially the girl who did Plucka, you could really see her face was a totally different colour to her body._

 
I only noticed Livinia's face and how Darryl Summers doesn't seem to age. 

Aww thanks Jen!  Do you like it?  Isn't it hilarious how they name that green, Grand Entrance??


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 1, 2009)

Did they double up the Grand Entrance name? I got Grand Entrance from LTL and it's a beige/pinky colour.

Jen does the Perfect Cheek come up ok on you or do you have to use allot of it? I looked at it on the weekend and really liked it but it came up so light on me.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Did they double up the Grand Entrance name?_

 
They did, which is really stupid because Grand Entrance is so famous for that Starflash e/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes, last night was a complete time warp with Hey Hey. Felt like I was 12 y.o again.

Today's look was very minimal; MUFE HD #110/117, Springsheen, Black Dazzle d/l, What a Do! l/s.

Yesterday's was a more fun purple/yellow look...

Usual face stuff..
Cubic BPB
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (brow highlight) 
Inglot purple e/s (beautiful iris/parfait amour dupes and a dark clour)(lid, crease, outer V)
Rated 'R' e/s (lower lashline)
Golden Lemon p/g (over Rated 'R')
Blacktrack f/l
Black Dazzle d/l
What a Do! l/s


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Tired face today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Graftobian foundation (bought yesterday, trialling today)
Napoleon mascara (not sure I like this..?)
Revlon Beyond Natural bronzer.

Nothing on my lips except balm as I'm sporting a lovely big coldsore


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 1, 2009)

Dark greys today!

*Face*
Usual stuff

*Eyes*
TFSI
Typographic e/s - crease
Silver Ring e/s - lid and over Typographic
Kinght e/s - outer v
Silverthorn e/s - inner corner lid
Inglot mid toned metalic purpley colour - lower lash line
Vex e/s - brow
Alamay liquid liner
Dior Show Mascara

*Lips*
Marquise'd l/s


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok, somebody really needs to slap me... I had 2 Spiced Choc quads, traded them both away, then traded for one back :| I dont know why I did it, I think it was compulsion...LOL...anyway, thats what I'm wearing today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE ~
NP Minimal Foundation in Look B1
Fun N Games blush overlaid with Fab
Highlighter Etude #3


EYES ~
Nanogold inner corner and under brow
Brash mid and outer lid
Sweet Chestnut outer V, crease, lower lashline
Raven Kohl waterline
BB mascara - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this!!

LIPS ~
NYX Thalia


I'd forgotten how pretty this quad was (dupeable yes, but I traded those Cranberry & Coppering off too when I decided I didnt like ANY of them....). If I go to swap this away again somebody give me a jab please? LOLOL!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 2, 2009)

Hehehe ^^^

I did purple today!

Face:

Usual
Fleur Power
Petticoat

Eyes:

Lemon Chiffon s/s
MUFE: 92, 9, 160
Shroom e/s
Violet e/k
Lavender pencil
UD 24/7 liner in Ransom
Plushlash

Lips:

NARS Catfight
On Display l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 2, 2009)

Silvery Blue look for a cloudy day >_<

*Face:*
The usual bizzzz
Stark Naked BPB + Love Thing Mineralized Blush - I swear I blended it haha.. no clown face for moi.
Soft Flame Beauty Powder <3
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Electro Sky p/p
Family Silver MES - Blue side in the crease
Family Silver MES - Silvery side applied wet on the lids
Black Russian Pearlglide - Lower lash line
Carbon - Lower lash line + in the crease to deepen
Femme Fi - Brow highlight
Feline Kohl Power - upper lash line
Lash Blast Mascara

*Lips:*
Stila lipglaze in Apricot + Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass

I am loving Stila lipglazes lately. They are great for layering! I love to wear MAC's glosses on top of them because they just seem to last longer and not be so sticky.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 2, 2009)

Lol Panda. You sound just like my friend. She sells everything then regrets later and trying to buy off everything again. 

Woot Mich, bright purple look!! #92 is totally over the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bibi and Robyn, you matched your looks to the Melbourne weather today!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^^ True that!! Seeing as it's meant to be sunny tomorrow I think I'll whip out my Spiced Choc quad for something a little warmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Panda how could you trade 2 off?!? Then trade one back? That's tooooooo funny!!! I couldn't part with my SC quad, I love it too much


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 2, 2009)

Seeing so many of us own Spiced Choc quad, we should all wear it one day and do FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   No makeup for me tomorrow, I think.. but Sunday I am taking my friend to the Shu counter for a foundation shade match. Woot.


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm sure that's all she'll end up buying, foundation.... yeah, no one else will be buying anything will they


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Yeah I'm sure that's all she'll end up buying, foundation.... yeah, no one else will be buying anything will they  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Well, since you mention it, I think I will get Lash Repair. God forbid if I go near their Lash Bar.


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ I think you and I would be dangerous shopping together


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ Haha.. I agree.. Actually, my friend wanted to go for a makeover, but I told her not to, because she might end up buying more than what she needs (foundation).  I am going to keep my eyes on her! Wish I could have that much self restraint for myself.


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^^ True that!! Seeing as it's meant to be sunny tomorrow I think I'll whip out my Spiced Choc quad for something a little warmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Panda how could you trade 2 off?!? Then trade one back? That's tooooooo funny!!! I couldn't part with my SC quad, I love it too much_

 

LOL!! Well I got two, I traded one pretty quickly when I realised I didnt need two quads (one was a gift from hubby). But then later I split and traded the other one (I kept Nanogold), when I decided I wasnt impressed with the colours and that really I didnt like the warm look anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Most of my palettes are filled with coooool colours.....LOLOL... but then I saw another tutorial using the quad and since I had already traded off my Coppering and Cranberry and several shades of warm browns I kind of decided I wanted it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 So I found a great AU swapper who had one, it was a quick painless swap (I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those kind of swaps) and I got the quad back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I plan to keep it ~ unless I have a brainsnap again ~


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 4, 2009)

A simple look today for grocery shopping haha.. Yes, I even have to look at least  a little fabulous for Safeway.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Face:*
Mehron Primer
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
On A Mission BPB
Fix+
*
Eyes:*
Spiked Brow Pencil - Brows
Studio Sculpt Concealer - Lids
Tempting - Lids
Feline Kohl Power - Smudged upper + lower lash line
Zoomblack Mascara
*
Lips:*
Balm
Stila Lipglaze - Raizin


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 4, 2009)

^^ Lol way to go Bibi!!  If I lived in the city area, I would wear makeup to the gym and Safeway!!

Today I wore simple eyes and fiery red lips. They were so bright, people were staring at my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I went to Shu to try out this special Cream Cover Stick foundation, which is supposed to be excellent in photos. My gosh, it was amazing!! $80 a stick is too expensive for the kit though


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 5, 2009)

Grrr, I'm so about to walk out on my job today! Everything that lands on my desk has some ridiculous, tedious or crazy issue with it and takes me days to sort!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's time to take some annual leave but then I know I'll come back to a disaster pile so I don't know what to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There goes my rant.... onto todays simple look

*Face*
SFF
SFP
Clinique concealer
Margin - blush (I think I applied this too low and my cheeks look like they're sagging into my knees)
Brule e/s - highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Rubenesque p/p - lids
Melon p/g - lids over Rubenesque
Satin Taupe e/s - outer v and high into crease
Naked Lunch e/s - to blend out ST
Brule e/s - brow
Typographic e/s - outer lower lash line
Alamay Liquid Eyeliner
Diorshow Mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 5, 2009)

Aww hang in there Robyn!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 7, 2009)

ok so I wore makeup today for the first time in 5 days!

I grabbed my warm holiday palette again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So all the e/s are from there, I will describe colour but I cant remember the names...

Eyes:
UDPP
cream colour (top left) - highlight
mid-tone brown (middle left - satin) - lid
dark reddish-brown (bottom left) - crease
UD 24/7 liner in zero with dark reddish brown e/s over the top
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD foundation & powder
The Perfect Cheek blush

Lips:
nothing... I had to run out the door to go to work!  I'm calling this my "signature nude lip"


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_*Face*
TFSI
Rubenesque p/p - lids
Melon p/g - lids over Rubenesque
Satin Taupe e/s - outer v and high into crease
Naked Lunch e/s - to blend out ST
Brule e/s - brow
Typographic e/s - outer lower lash line
Alamay Liquid Eyeliner
Diorshow Mascara_

 
That sounds awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hugs* for work problems.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 7, 2009)

*yawn*  Have a nice day everyone!!

Face
Illamasqua primer
Shu Face Architect foundation
Shu Concealer Crayon
Koh Gen Do powder
Guerlain Bronzer
MUFE Shine on Compact

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study pp
Phloof e/s (all over base & tear duct)
Patina e/s (lid)
Brun e/s (crease)
Blacktrack f/l
Lancome mascara

Lips
Lip Erase 
NARS Babe l/g


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 7, 2009)

So today I woke up and had some extra time to get ready.

*Face*
MAC Fix+
Clinque Moisture Surge
MAC Face & Body foundation C2
Zhen Beauty Foundation Stick Cream
NARS Multiple Copacabana 
NARS Multiple St. Barts
MAC Select Sheer Press powder NC25
MUFE HD powder

*EYES*
MAC Browfinisher Wheat
MAC Pearlglide Eyeliner Black Russian
NXY Eye Pencil Dark Brown
UD 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil Yeyo
MAC Zoomlash Zoomblack

*LIPS*
Nothing today (forgot about the lips)


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 8, 2009)

well I still havent retrieved my makeup from my parents place, so it's still simple for now!

Eyes:
UDPP
Assemblage MES (white) highlight
Assemblage MES (gold) - lid
Assemblage MES (grey) - crease
UD 24/7 liner in Zero with black from Assemblage MES over the top
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Primer
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Nothing yet... probably rubia l/s or a TLC later


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 9, 2009)

^^ I grabbed the Inglot primer today Jen! Feels nice on the hands and usig it on my face tonight. Gotta date


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 9, 2009)

I am fussy with primers (damn fugly skin) and Inglot primer didn't do a thing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just Photo Realism quad and Shu lippy today.. Yawn.  Nice day like today makes me sleepy, so as the rainy and cloudy days. Hell, I am sleepy all the time!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 9, 2009)

Me too


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 9, 2009)

^^ You too for which part? Being sleepy 24/7 or Inglot primer not working for you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or are you wearing Photo Realism quad and Shu lippy?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 9, 2009)

I wish I was wearing shu lippy. I am always tired no matter how much I sleep.. and Inglot primer is no good for me


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 9, 2009)

^^ lol thanks for clearing that up for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't think you'd like any of my pink Shu lippies tho (and you hated the packaging lol)!  I have a yellow one that you might like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I could sleep all day and night and still feel sleepy.  Actually only time I am not sleepy is when I am eating.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL @ eating. So so true. Yeah the packaging is too minimalistic for me haha.

I might like some pink ones, depends!!

Speaking of yellow.. I'm making a lemon tart


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 9, 2009)

^^It is so easy to see the shade though!  Yeah Shu is known for the minimalist image - love them!

Oh lemony desserts don't do a thing for me.. But I will have the crust!!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Just Photo Realism quad and Shu lippy today.. Yawn.  Nice day like today makes me sleepy, so as the rainy and cloudy days. Hell, I am sleepy all the time!_

 
^I reckon you must look so lovely in the Photorealism quad. Those colours would really suit you! And I hear you on the "sleepy all the time" issue... My status has been "sleepy" on the forum since 2006 lol!

Today I wore the Lucky Tom Quad for only the 2nd time since I bought it. I liked how it turned out!

*Face:*
Studio Sculpt Foundation + Concealer set with MSF Natural
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Hipness + Fashion Frenzy Blushes
Natural Flare Beauty Powder - Cheeks
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Electro Sky p/p
Stylin' - Lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Lucky Tom - Crease
Paradisco - Crease
Creme Royale - Brow highlight
Rave Pearlglide - Lower lash line
Beautiful Iris - Inner corners
Blacktrack - Upper lash line 
Plushblack Mascara

*Lips:*
Chestnut lip pencil
YSL Rouge Volupte - Sweet Honey
She Loves Candy lipglass


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I reckon you must look so lovely in the Photorealism quad. Those colours would really suit you! And I hear you on the "sleepy all the time" issue... My status has been "sleepy" on the forum since 2006 lol!

Today I wore the Lucky Tom Quad for only the 2nd time since I bought it. I liked how it turned out!_

 
Thanks Bibi!!  I am not sure if those shades suit me tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LMAO..  We are a sleepy bunch, aren't we?

It must have been a makeup ESP, Bibi!  I tried to duplicate a look yesterday by using Too Dolly quad and thought I should use Lucky Tom quad this week.  Funny how they 'grow' on me, when I forget all about them!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 12, 2009)

Silver & blue look today and I deliberately used these colours today because they are the same ones my bride picked out during our trial on Sunday. 

Now, this is not traditionally what I would use on a bride but it's what she wanted and it works in with the colour of the flowers, bridesmaids dresses and her eyes. It looks darker on me because I'm the same shade of colour as a piece of reflex paper but she was darker so it looked lighter on her.

*Face*
SFP
Clinique Concealer
Gorgeous Dusk Rose - Blush
Gorgeous Champagne - Highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Fashion e/s - lids
Scene e/s - crease
Sea & Sky MES (dark side) - outer v
Brule e/s - highlight
Alamay Black liquid liner
Lancome Hypnose Drama mascara

*Lips*
High tea l/s

I don't think this is very bridal but don't know how to change it, there's only so much advice I can give? She hasn't called to book yet but if she does I don't know how this would go on the day especially in photos which worries me a little


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 12, 2009)

^^ yay.. at last someone is posting here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It sounds pretty Robyn, but yeah, I agree it sounds quite dark. But if it is what she wants, then why not?  Good on her for wanting to funk up her makeup a bit.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it sounds really pretty Robyn! I don't think it sounds too dark but then I like darker eyes.

Did she take some photos to see how it turned out on camera?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay well I finally after about 6 months of owning sable, had another crack at it and did a look that I'm happy with! It only took for me to start fake tanning which has warmed up my skin enough to wear it! LOL..

Face:
Studio finish concealer NW25
Almay smart finish m/up light/med
Prestige baked mineral bronzer
Tenderling blush

Eyes:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Matte cream under brow
Your ladyship p/g above crease (thanks Panda!)
Cork in crease
Sable on lid
Femme Fi inner 1/3
Twinks on crease and under eye
Smoulder e/l with Twinks smudged over
matte black to deepen outer eye.

Lips
Coca cola lip smacker.. yum!

The look was pretty and warm, my BF said I look like a lioness! growwl!

Okay, I had to go back and take a picture to prove that I actually used sable for anything!

Added: Sunbasque blush, DB cinnamon l/l and Moth to flame d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 13, 2009)

^^ I don't know.. Sky & Blue dark side goes really dark on me, so does Scene e/s.

Hey Longlashes, you are so pretty!! OMG, I love your lashes!!!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 13, 2009)

^ aww shucks.. thanks!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 13, 2009)

^^ Agreed!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice look Sal, super pretty and very natural too!!

I haven't heard from my bride yet so I'm guessing she's changed her mind, oh well can't win em all. I wasn't certain about the look anyway so it's not a great surprise


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 15, 2009)

ok, I am back for a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's what I've been wearing...

Today:
Eyes:
UDPP
Magic Dust e/s - lash to brow
Smut e/s - crease & smudged along top lashline
MUFE Smokey Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
The Perfect Cheek blush

Lips:
All's Fair l/s

Yesterday:
Eyes:
UDPP
Assemblage MES (white) - highlight
Assemblage MES (grey) - lid
Assemblage MES (black) - crease & applied wet to top lashline as liner
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Rubia l/s

That's all I can remember for now...


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 15, 2009)

Dabbled in my Style Black goodies today:
*
Face:*
Studio Sculpt Foundation/Concealer
MSF Natural to set
Ablaze Blush
Refined MSF - Highlight
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Bat Black CCB
Feline Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Young Punk MES - Lids + lower lash line
Gilt by Association - Inner corners
Carbon - Crease
Nanogold - Brow highlight
*
Lips:*
YSL Rouge Volupte "Sweet Honey" - Lips
Chestnut lip liner
Soft Wave lipglass

And I wore Baby Goth Girl on my nails. Such a cuuuuute name and a cute colour!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 16, 2009)

Awww I want my SB stuff to play with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully it's on my desk when I get back to work on Monday


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 16, 2009)

Hehe Robyn.. Style Black, Style Black, Style Black, Style Black..  Just to rub it in a bit


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 21, 2009)

Studio Fix Fluid
Revlon concealer

Painterly paint pot
Blue Sorcery e/s - LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!!
random Yaby e/s to blend out
Bourjois mascara

random pink blush

Lip Balm


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 21, 2009)

Yay we are back on!!


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 21, 2009)

ok........ I am back! I have finally rescued 95% of my makeup from my parents house so I am able to play again...

Eyes:
UDPP
Lark About pigment - highlight
Inglot pigment #23 (silver) - lid
Charred e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in black
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
Inglot skin primer
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stark Naked BPB
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Nothing yet... probably Rubia l/s when I find it...  or maybe personal taste l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 22, 2009)

^Welcome back everyone >_< Here is my look for today:

*Face:*
Studio Sculpt Foundation/Concealer
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Fashion Frenzy+Hipness BPB's mixed - Blush

*Eyes:*
Electro Sky p/p
Fashion e/s - Lids
Unbasic White - Inner corners + Brow highlight
Naval + Climate Blue - Crease
Blue Flame - Crease
Fly-By-Blu pearlglide - Lower lash line
Blacktrack
Plushblack Mascara
*
Lips:*
Chestnut lip liner
Brave New Bronze
Viva Glam V lipglass


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yay we're back on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was having withdrawals!


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 22, 2009)

^^ lol @ withdrawals Robyn! I didnt even realise that we were offline... *hides*

Since today is Friday I went with a simple look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Lily White pigment - lash to brow
Coco pigment - crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Pink Swoon blush
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Pink Fish TLC


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ lol @ withdrawals Robyn! I didnt even realise that we were offline... *hides*_

 





That's ok you've been very busy with your pretty new house so that's understandable


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





That's ok you've been very busy with your pretty new house so that's understandable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol yeah I've been busy with that and with something else, but you're all gonna have to wait until the 31st before I can tell you about the other thing!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_lol yeah I've been busy with that and with something else, but you're all gonna have to wait until the 31st before I can tell you about the other thing!_

 
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! Can I guess????

Will the 31st be the end of some sort of trimester??


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! Can I guess????

Will the 31st be the end of some sort of trimester?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, not a chance in hell.

But PM me and I will let you know what's going on


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! Can I guess????

Will the 31st be the end of some sort of trimester?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quit your day job, Robyn! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haven't posted here for ages.. Just a simple look for me today.

Face
Lancome Primer
Giorgio Armani Face Fabric foundation
Koh Gen do powder
MUFE mist & fix
Benefit Dandelion blush
MUFE compact shine on for highlight

Eyes
TFSI
Luna CCB
MUFE #144 e/s periwinkle grey (all over wash)
MUFE # um.. e/s dark grey (crease)
MUFE Star Powder champagne (inner corner)
Blacktrack f/l
MUFE Smokey Lash

Lips
Please me l/s
Extra Amps d/g


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





 Quit your day job, Robyn! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





No makeups today cos I'm as hung over as a mother f*cker from the races yesterday. OMG drinking from 11am in the sun I found = headache, nausea, sunburn and memory lapses
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But here was my race day look.

*Face*
SFF
SFP
NARS Laguna
Margin - blush
Gorgeous Champagne e/s - highlights

*Eyes*
TFSI
Boujoris white eye pencil - lids
Vanilla p/g - lids
Woodwinked e/s - crease
Twinks e/s - outer v 
Satin Taupe e/s - over Twinks (it was too warm)
Typographic - to deepen outer v & outer lower lash line
Boujoris black eye pencil - waterline
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Marques'd l/s

I lost count of how much champagne I drank but I only bought one bottle so I think I did pretty well! Photos on FB if you want to have a look see.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 25, 2009)

lol Robyn, you are too wild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You looked drunkgreat though!!

Today, I am wearing a subtle smokey.

Face
Shu Base
Koh gen do Base, foundation and powder
MUFE Mist & Fix
Shu apricot blush
MUFE highlighter

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study p/p
Copperplate e/s (lid)
Buckwheat e/s (crease)
Sugarshot e/s (highlight)
Blitz n Glitz f/l
Dazzlelash

Lips
Shu Vinyl gloss in peach coral


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 25, 2009)

Just poking my head in here... haven't worn a speck of makeup all weekend!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 25, 2009)

Yesterday I wore a yellowy look coz it was sunny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face:
Usual
Grand duo MB
Either redhead or blonde for highlight??

Eyes:
UDPP
Crest the wave e/s
Off the page e/s
MUFE #5
UD Blunt e/s
Bright Future e/s
UD Acid Rain e/s
UD 24/7 Zero e/l
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

I can't remember the name but it was apricot coloured lipgloss! hehe

Todayyyyyyyyy:

Face: 
MSF Natural
Concealer
Fun and Games
Alpha Girl BP
Blonde MSF

Eyes:
Crest the wave e/s
Rated R e/s
Bright Future e/s
One off e/s
UD Acid Rain e/s
Penultimate e/l
Plushlash

Lips:

A plushglass.. Nice Buzz? I think..


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 25, 2009)

today I got up late, (1hr & 20 mins before I had to be in a meeting) so it was a simple look today

Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment - lash to brow
Tea Time pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner - dark brown
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
True Romantic BPB

Lips:
Pattisserie l/s

oh - and when I got to work I found out that the meeting was cancelled... so I could have stayed at home for another hour! grrrr!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 25, 2009)

Another Style Black look today. Have I mentioned how much I adore this collection? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*
Face:*
Primer, Mineralize Powder Foundation, Concealer etc
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Stark Naked BPB

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Black CCB - Lids
Black Greasepaint Stick - Lower lash line
Blue Flame - Lids
Young Punk - Lower lash line
Carbon - Crease
Vellum - Brow highlight
Zoomblack Mascara - I love this stuff!
*
Lips:*
4N or YSL Sweet Honey Lipstick +
Viva Glam V lipglass


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 25, 2009)

^^ thank you for reminding me... I still have the greasepaint stick in the bottom of my handbag from when I bought it on the weekend... must remember to take that out when I get home!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 25, 2009)

Grr about the cancelled meeting!!

Lol Bibi.. you loved CoC collection, right? It makes sense that you love SB as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am staying at home today, so no makeup.. Just Volcanic Ash thermal mask for the time-being


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Grr about the cancelled meeting!!

Lol Bibi.. you loved CoC collection, right? It makes sense that you love SB as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am staying at home today, so no makeup.. Just Volcanic Ash thermal mask for the time-being 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe I think you are so right >_< I do love the more dramatic collections MAC releases. I don't really do "subtle" that often


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Hehe I think you are so right >_< I do love the more dramatic collections MAC releases. I don't really do "subtle" that often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww but Subtle is such a beautiful pigment!


----------



## billy_cakes (Oct 26, 2009)

SO after being spotted by MrsMay i think it was saturday(?) crossing the street, i realised that I have really been neglecting specktra lately and its high time that i started posting again!

by the way jenny you must have good eyesight!

so today was...

Face:
smashbox pfp
studio sculpt concelor in NC20
Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Light dusting of a mineral powder foundation sample i was given (yuck! made my face yellow)
Soft and Gentle MSF
MAC The perfect cheek Blush

Eyes:
smashbox primer
Vanilla shadow (lid)
Sketch Shadow (outer crease/v)
satin taupe (crease)
Fasinating eye khol
Savvy Eyeliner in Olive on bottom lashline
Zoomlash (does this make anyone elses eyes water???)

lips:
shygirl


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_SO after being spotted by MrsMay i think it was saturday(?) crossing the street, i realised that I have really been neglecting specktra lately and its high time that i started posting again!

by the way jenny you must have good eyesight!
_

 
hahaha yep it was Saturday... I had just finished shopping at MAC and was on my way to hubby's shop to pick something up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was actually tuning out while sitting at the lights and then went... hey - wait!! I know that person!!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_hahaha yep it was Saturday... I had just finished shopping at MAC and was on my way to hubby's shop to pick something up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was actually tuning out while sitting at the lights and then went... hey - wait!! I know that person!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol... well i was deep in concentration thinking if i should buy a choccie bar for the bus ride


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 26, 2009)

Morning!  Yaaaawwwn~  This morning I had a real deep sleep with an action packed dream, so I am still struggling to fully wake up. I need a strong latte!!

Face
Lancome Primer
Giorgio Armani Face Fabric foundation
Koh Gen Do powder
MUFE Mist & Fix
Lancome bronzer
MUFE highlighter

Eyes
TFSI
Otherworldly p/p
Photo Realism quad 
Blitz n Glitz f/l
MUFE smoke lash

Lips
Shu Vinyl Gloss


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 26, 2009)

Today's look:

Eyes:
Assemblage MES (white) - highlight & inner 1/3rd lid
Assemblage MES (grey) - outer 2/3rds lid
Assemblage MES (black) - crease & over liner
UD 24/7 liner in Zero
MUFE Smoky Eyes mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
nothing yet, but probably pattisserie or Marquise'd

on a side note, I wanted to wear my Stereo Rose MSF today but couldnt find it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was starting to wonder if I had lost it, or whether mum had broken it when she was moving all my makeup (dont ask), but then I had a thought... I wonder if my sister has borrowed it without telling me...?  I sent her a sms and sure enough, she had borrowed it cos her blush broke and took it to Tasmania with her!! I almost had a heart attack as I refuse to travel with that MSF as it's too precious... so I took a deep breath and sent back "just be careful with that one as it's very expensive and very rare - make sure you pack it well and put it in your hand luggage!"


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL. I'm so glad I don't have sisters.


----------



## tana2210 (Oct 26, 2009)

omg i would strangle my sister if she did.... u must have nerves sof steel


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 27, 2009)

I would totally kick her ass, when she comes back Jen.


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 27, 2009)

lol @ everyone... I'm just praying it comes back in one piece!!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 27, 2009)

oh no MrsMay! ahaha Thank goodness my sisters aren't really into makeup!

Today:
Studio Fix Fluid
Pressed Powder

Flirt! French Toast e/s
Liquidlast eyeliner in Electrolady
Australis mascara

EM All Smiles blush (I have a sample of it, I'm actually surprised how long wearing it is!)

I'm also wearing a lipstick from DJs. I've only ever bought DJs cosmetics once, just to get the lipstick as I LOVED the colour (rose). I actually really like it, I might pick up another one


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 27, 2009)

I love EDM's blushes! I always forget to use them though b/c pans are so much easier than tapping out mineral blush.

Yesterday's look- I've been going for warm browns lately to complement my faux tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face:
moisturecover NW20
SFF mix of NC20/NC30
MSFN med plus
Smashbox greenroom Bronzer- got this from ACW- love it!
Tenderling blush
Sunbasque blush

Eyes:
Studio finish concealer ( I've been using this to prime as I think i'm allergic to UDPP. Doesn't work as well but it does ok until I find another primer)
Painterly p/p
88 palette light yellow to highlight under brow
Impassioned solar bits on lid
Cork in crease
88 palette deep brown on outer V
Teddy to line smudged out
Femme fi- highlight inner corners
Inglot peach liner on waterline- a must for small eyes makes my mine look yuge!

lips
mango lipsmacker and zovirax (pre exam stress= cold sore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 27, 2009)

I actually had to sit here and think for a second what I put on this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - highlight
Heat/Element MES - gold side foiled - lid
Heat/Element MES - reddish side - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in brown
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Gingerroot lipliner
Sunsational l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 27, 2009)

Good mornin' ladies!! Neutral look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Giorgio Armani primer (grr the sample is almost finished)
Giorgio Armani foundation (another sample is almost finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
MUFE HD concealer
MUFE Mist & Fix
KGD powder
MUFE highlighter
Shu Amber Blush

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study pp
Nylon e/s (inner corner & highlight)
Copperplate e/s (crease)
Smut e/s (v)
Bobbi Brown gel liner in Sepia Ink - dark brown
MUFE smoke lash mascara

Lips
Bombshell l/s
Steppin' Out d/g


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 28, 2009)

Warm look from me today... orangey colours. I don't really wear these colours often. Felt really weird!
*
Face:*
Mineralized Powder Foundation 
Sunny By Nature MSF - All over (avoiding t-zone!)
Warm Blend MSF - Highlighting
Style Demon Blush

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Rubenesque p/p - Lids
Femme Fi - Brow highlight
Firespot e/s - Lids
Beauty Burst + A Little Folie - Crease
Raven Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Spiced Chocolate e/s - Lower lash line
Blacktrack
Zoomblack Mascara
*
Lips:*
Clear Gloss + Stila 24k Gloss in "Coral" on top


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 28, 2009)

^^ Hey Bibi, I think Firespot would look fabulous on you!!  Actually I do think you can pull any shades!

Just trying to see if I need Blue Flame SB MES.. Lucky it is the only one I like and seem to be the least popular one as it is the only one that is not sold out.

Face
Lancome primer
KGD Base, foundation and powder
MUFE highlight
Lancome bronzer

Eyes
TFSI
Blackground pp
Assemblage MES Grey shade (lid)
Assemblage MES Black shade (crease)
Assemblage MES white shade (highlight)
Blacktrack fl
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara

Lips
Lip Erase
Shu pale pink lippy


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 28, 2009)

^^ Nat I have a Q for you hehe. Will lip erase make pale pink colours look better or worse on me? 

Also to everyone else, what do you reckon about the black grease paint stick vs blackground paintpot or anything else of that kind - I dont have any sort of black base short of using fluidline - recs/thoughts?? (sorry this is probably a bad thread for this Q)


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 28, 2009)

Today was all about Amour! Well, Parfait Amour that is not actual Amour, I'm doing pretty poorly in that department!

*Face*
SFP
Clinique Concealer
Blonde MSF - dark side blush
Perfect Topping MSF - highlights

*Eyes*
TFSI
Parfait Amour e/s - lids to above crease & lower lash line
Inglot bright purple - crease
Vanilla p/g - centre lids
Revlon Chrome Orchid quad, lighter purple - inner corner
Random Revlon quad, light yellow frosty e/s - brow
Engraved e/k - waterline 
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Popster TLC
Extra Amps d/g

Mich I haven't tried blackgroud p/p but it might save me from crinkly lids!! If you get them be careful with the GPS.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Mich, why don't you try a bit of foundation or concealer, just around your lips?  I have dry lips, so I don't put the lip erase all over my lips - just the outline of it. So when I wear a pale lippy, I don't look like I have a darker liner lol.

The only dark base I have is Blackground pp..  I would love Sharkskin ss, but don't want to hunt for it, when it is so similar to Blackground pp.  I had a hard time blending it this morning though.. Don't know if it was my lid or PP got dried up..  But then I do get that with Delft pp sometimes..  Anyway (I am thinking loud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 because I am still digesting huge lunch grrr), Blackground went on patchy on my lid, but by the time I applied the shadows, it didn't look patchy at all.   MES look fantastic against PP base, but then I haven't seen myself under bright lights today, so maybe my eyes look like disco balls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I have a sample of Blackground pp sitting somewhere.  I can check if it is still usable.. if it is - you can have it!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Nat! I didn't realise blackground was like sharkskin, thought it would be just black!! You're making me hungry talking about lunch hahaha

I will try some concealer later!! The dark liner looks is partly why i think pale colours look stupid on me so thats a good idea, thanks <3

Todays look:

Face:
Usual
Light Flush msf
Golden bronzer

Eyes:

UDPP
Solarbits.. i forget which.. bronzescape?
Twinks e/s
Copper pigment from inglot
Tempting e/s
Next to nothing e/s
Plushlash

Lips:

Ever embellish l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 29, 2009)

^^ I think it was Bibi who said they were almost identical?   You have Sharkskin ss, right?  Lip Erase is just flesh coloured lip balm..  Nothing special really.. Just convenient than pumping out my precious foundation/concealer


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 29, 2009)

I might get the lip erase stuff. It's probably better formulated for your lips than concealer/foundation too! Yeah, I have sharkskin :>


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 29, 2009)

Ha ha I get the 'dark liner look' as well! 

Mich we would've been cool in the 90's!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 29, 2009)

Hehehe I was too young to wear makeup then


----------



## tana2210 (Oct 29, 2009)

went to a mac tecniques nighta t djs adelaide last night and bought the tinted moituriser/foundation thingo which i wore today (and it was like 32 so needed the spf!!) i was pretty impressed it wasnt heavy or sticky and seems tto ahve worn well (i also used my new studio scuplt concealer and set with msf natural in light-medium)
although im unsure about ss concealor i thought i rememebr reading it wasbetter 4 dry skin but i can get pretty oily no probs today though... so dunno really lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 29, 2009)

Was that the moisture tint? Mine arrived from ACW today, can't wait to try it in the morning!


----------



## tana2210 (Oct 29, 2009)

yep thats it


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ I think it was Bibi who said they were almost identical?   You have Sharkskin ss, right?  Lip Erase is just flesh coloured lip balm..  Nothing special really.. Just convenient than pumping out my precious foundation/concealer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Yahhh they look the same on the lid BUT Sharkskin can actually be really handy if you want to apply a smudge proof black base colour to your lower lash line easily. I like having both >_<

Mich - another great black base is the Black Cream Colour Base that was released with Style Black. It's really good for using with the mineral shadows since it's tacky, and pigments and glitters as well. I think I now own every black base that MAC makes except for the Chromaline... One day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I wore a purple look:

*Face:*
Usual stuff for primer/foundation
Perfect Topping MSF - Highlighting
Nars Crazed Blush
Fix+ Rose - I'm down to the last drop of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So sad!
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Nice Vice p/p
Odd Couple Mineralized Shadow - Purple side on the lids
Beauty Burst + A Little Folie - Crease
Violet Trance + Meet the Fleet - Crease
Digit - Brow highlight
Rave Pearlglide - Lower lash line
Fertile e/s - Lower lash line
Blacktrack 
Zoomblack Mascara

*Lips:*
Cork lip liner
YSL Sweet Honey lippie
Viva Glam V - omg love!


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 29, 2009)

no makeup for me today, I'm only wearing a wheat bag due to a migraine at 3am this morning and doc appt at midday (unrelated to migraine)


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_

^Yahhh they look the same on the lid BUT Sharkskin can actually be really handy if you want to apply a smudge proof black base colour to your lower lash line easily. I like having both >_<

Mich - another great black base is the Black Cream Colour Base that was released with Style Black. It's really good for using with the mineral shadows since it's tacky, and pigments and glitters as well. I think I now own every black base that MAC makes except for the Chromaline... One day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
 Bibi, you left a crucial point - Nat reads and remembers what everyone says here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yet, I have a hard time remembering my own mob. number.   

Oh well, I bought MUFE Aqua liner in dark grey, so that can be used for the lower lash line.. I am not really crazy about CCB.  Last week, I wore Luna and even with TFSI underneath, the shadows kinda disappeared. I never have that problem with PP.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Bibi, you left a crucial point - Nat reads and remembers what everyone says here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yet, I have a hard time remembering my own mob. number.   

Oh well, I bought MUFE Aqua liner in dark grey, so that can be used for the lower lash line.. I am not really crazy about CCB.  Last week, I wore Luna and even with TFSI underneath, the shadows kinda disappeared. I never have that problem with PP._

 

OMG Nat I was just remarking today how I can't remember anything!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I was typing out my look for today I had to Google a few products because I could not remember what they were called... So scary.

Too bad Luna isn't working for you. I've had no issues with any of my CCB's though! I use Shadow Insurance underneath too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_     no makeup for me today, I'm only wearing a wheat bag due to a migraine at 3am this morning and doc appt at midday (unrelated to migraine)_

 
I hope you feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suffer from migraines too. They are seriously cruel!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for all your help everyone


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_no makeup for me today, I'm only wearing a wheat bag due to a migraine at 3am this morning and doc appt at midday (unrelated to migraine)_

 
Try acupuncture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suffer from chronic migraines, and if I have a few sessions of acupuncture, they tend to ease off for a few weeks....

My first post in this thread... I never remember to post when I wear something exciting so I thought I'd post my staple look.. So simple I'm kinda embarrassed to write about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face:
Primer
MUFE HD 128
Blot Powder - Medium Dark
Nars Blush Luster
Nars Bronzer Laguna

Eyes:
UDPP
Satin Taupe (lid)
Trax (crease)
Carbon (outer v)
Vanilla e/s (brow)
Ricepaper (around tearduct area)
Chanel Le Crayon Yeux Eyeliner Noir
Plushlash

Lips:
No liner cos I'm lazy
Patisserie l/s
Bare Necessity d/g


Simple, but my boyfriend loves it.. haha so I find myself wearing it a lot


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
OMG Nat I was just remarking today how I can't remember anything!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I was typing out my look for today I had to Google a few products because I could not remember what they were called... So scary.

Too bad Luna isn't working for you. I've had no issues with any of my CCB's though! I use Shadow Insurance underneath too._






Hahaha I am glad I am not the only one Bibi. Sometimes my mind goes blank and I have to search as well. I treat writing my FOTD a daily brain exercise. 

Yeah, I just don't love CCB as much as PP.. I will have another go though.. Maybe it was just my face.


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Try acupuncture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suffer from chronic migraines, and if I have a few sessions of acupuncture, they tend to ease off for a few weeks...._

 
Thanks hun, I havent had one for about a year or so but I think with all the stress of the new house, hubby's 30th, work stuff, and something else I will tell you all about tomorrow it just all got too much and my body said "that's enough! rest!"

Today's look:

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - highlight & inner 1/3rd lid
Coco pigment - outer 2/3rds lid
dark brown e/s from notoriety quads - crease
Inglot gel liner in dark brown
MUFE Smoky Lash

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Perfect Topping MSF

Lips:
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 29, 2009)

Howdy everyone!!

Face
Lancome primer
KGD base and powder
Giorgio Armani foundation
MUFE highlighter
NARS Orgasm blush

Eyes
TFSI
Greenstroke pp
Solar White e/s (highlight)
Smoke & Diamonds e/s (lid)
Smut e/s (crease)
Blacktrack fl
MUFE smokey lash mascara

Lips
Lip Erase
Shu beige lipstick from fall 09 collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cultureclash l/g


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 29, 2009)

^^ this sounds so pretty Nat! Does the greenstroke bring out the silver in the smoke and diamonds?

aussiemacluvrr- often the simplest looks are the prettiest! I hadn't thought of pairing satin taupe with purples but will try ST/Trax.. thanks!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 29, 2009)

Okay so going to the eye doctor this afternoon, probably shouldn't be wearing any makeup.. last time I went for a checkup he said I had mascara on my eyeball! LOL..


Face:
Studio Moisture tint- Medium (not sure if I like this yet, it seems very light)
concealers- studio finish and moisturecover.
MSFN in med plus
Smashbox greenroom bronzer
Cubic/Coygirl blushes

Eyes
Groundwork p/p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this!!
Vanilla e/s for brow highlight
CS blonde brown for crease
Buckwheat on outer 2/3 of lid
Warming trend on inner 1/3
Mystery on outer V
Shroom around tear duct
Rimmel black liner smudged

Lips-

nothing.. STILL recovering from cold sore outbreak.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ this sounds so pretty Nat! Does the greenstroke bring out the silver in the smoke and diamonds?

aussiemacluvrr- often the simplest looks are the prettiest! I hadn't thought of pairing satin taupe with purples but will try ST/Trax.. thanks!_

 
Thanks Sal!  Yeah, it does. I love Greenstroke pp to pieces. It brings out silver, taupe or green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't understand why it had to be dc'd.

Oh yeah, I just noticed that.. I should try Satin Taupe with purples.. Just keep forgetting I even have ST! Dang holiday palettes.  

OH my mum has two cold sores - not pretty!! Hope you get better soon


----------



## CatsMeow (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey there - haven't poked my head in here for a while! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope everyone is well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
MUFE HD Neutral Primer
MUFE HD Foundation 110/117 (I've found this combo is better for me than 115)
MUFE HD Powder
MUFE Mat Bronzer #2
Cubic BPB

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (socket)
Smoke & Diamonds e/s (crease)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline thick winged)
Girl Groove g/l (over winged e/l)
Black Dazzle d/l
Lancome Brow Pencil

LIPS:
Angel l/s

PS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a job at MAC Myer.


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_PS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a job at MAC Myer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I was wondering when you were going to spill the news on here!!!!!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats Ali!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Oct 30, 2009)

Cheers ladies. I only received my contract today - that's why I've been keeping mum, Jen.


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 30, 2009)

You must be excited!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow that's fantastic Ali! Well done


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks Sal!  Yeah, it does. I love Greenstroke pp to pieces. It brings out silver, taupe or green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't understand why it had to be dc'd.

Oh yeah, I just noticed that.. I should try Satin Taupe with purples.. Just keep forgetting I even have ST! Dang holiday palettes.  

OH my mum has two cold sores - not pretty!! Hope you get better soon_

 
I swapped away my greenstroke! I didn't even think to try it under a brown.. grr! 

Yeah I got two cold sores as well.. they're at the stage when they could fall off any minute so I keep having to check at work that they're still 'on'.. nothing worse than a scab dangling from your face! LOL.. TMI


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 30, 2009)

I did a green look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face:

Usual
Moonriver MB
Lightflush MSF

Eyes:

UDPP
Photorealism quad
Penultimate e/l
Fascinating e/k
Bank Roll p/g
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Illamasqua lippy in Resist - this is SO pretty and my mum loved it haha
Just Dessert l/g

Hope everyone is having a lovely day!


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 30, 2009)

Face:
GA face fabric

Eyes:
Painterly p/p
Iris Eyes e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
Contrast e/s
Dazzlelighjt e/s
Cornflower p/m
Blacktrack f/l
Feline e/k
Pro lash

Lips:
Magenta l/l
Pink Novuea l/s
Stepping out d/g

Happy halloween everyone!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I swapped away my greenstroke! I didn't even think to try it under a brown.. grr! 

Yeah I got two cold sores as well.. they're at the stage when they could fall off any minute so I keep having to check at work that they're still 'on'.. nothing worse than a scab dangling from your face! LOL.. TMI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no!!.. CCO had a few left ages ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  my mum used to have a huge cold sore on her nose and it wasn't pretty. Cold sores are evil!

Mich, told you Resist is pretty!!


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 31, 2009)

just quickly updating as the rellies have left and I have an hour before more people start arriving and I've been ordered to rest by my mother in law...

Eyes: udpp, lily white pigment (lash to brow), coco pigment (crease), inglot gel liner in brown, mufe smoky lash
Skin: usual + stark naked & lightscapade
Lips: nothing... Been too busy!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 31, 2009)

Not wearing anything today.. Just a bit of chilly sauce on my lips OUCH!!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Not wearing anything today.. Just a bit of chilly sauce on my lips OUCH!!_

 

Wow, is that some kind of new technique for lip plumping? So creative!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 31, 2009)

I wore my new studio moisture tint today- NOT liking.

for one it is far too light, two it doesn't cover anything (not that I expected much but something would've been nice) and it's sticky. Oh and it patches up around hairline, eyebrows and nose.





it made me late for work as I had to take it off and reapply it again. On a positive note, the medium tint is really neutral, not a hint of yellow OR pink.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ What's your regular MAC colour? I got Medium Dark coz I figured I'd be a little more tan by the time I'd bother to wear it.


----------



## tana2210 (Oct 31, 2009)

im bought nedium im A NW20 according to mac, its a perfect match for me did you set the tint with anything? i set it with msf natural after a rec from a MA,  i dont find it patchy at all? i only use atiny amount thogh more like a moisturiser than a foundation


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
Wow, is that some kind of new technique for lip plumping? So creative! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Haha it even exfoliated my lips as I tried to get the damn thing off!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ What's your regular MAC colour? I got Medium Dark coz I figured I'd be a little more tan by the time I'd bother to wear it._

 
Right now I mix NC20 and NC30 half and half (which doesn't give NC25 funny enough), I'm thinking I definitely should've gotten Med Dark but the online MAC MA said medium would be a perfect match. Why do I listen to these people! They also told me MSFN Med Plus would be a good bronzer.. uh no, it's the EXACT same colour as my skin! LOL.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_im bought nedium im A NW20 according to mac, its a perfect match for me did you set the tint with anything? i set it with msf natural after a rec from a MA,  i dont find it patchy at all? i only use atiny amount thogh more like a moisturiser than a foundation_

 
I think I used too much AND applied it over moisturiser- bad idea. I washed it off and put a blob on using my fingers but tomorrow I will try less. I found it dries rather quickly for a tinted moisturiser. I set it with MSFN which gave me a bit more coverage but I had to break out the concealer more than I'm used to.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha it even exfoliated my lips as I tried to get the damn thing off!_

 

^Plumping AND Exfoliating?? I really think you are on to something. Next think you know Gwenneth Paltrow will be raving it about it in Marie Claire.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Right now I mix NC20 and NC30 half and half (which doesn't give NC25 funny enough), I'm thinking I definitely should've gotten Med Dark but the online MAC MA said medium would be a perfect match. Why do I listen to these people! They also told me MSFN Med Plus would be a good bronzer.. uh no, it's the EXACT same colour as my skin! LOL._

 
Sounds about right! I'm about NC20/C2 and the Medium just sunk right in and was pretty much a perfect match which is why I went darker!

P.S. Med Plus being a good bronzer? wtf? lol. I use MSFN in Med and its a bit light for me.


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 1, 2009)

hey ladies - just popping in to let you know that news I had to wait until the 31st to share has now been spilled in the haulage thread


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
^Plumping AND Exfoliating?? I really think you are on to something. Next think you know Gwenneth Paltrow will be raving it about it in Marie Claire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Neutral look for me today!

Face
usual stuff

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study pp
Phloof e/s (all over lid)
Buckwheat e/s (crease)
Blacktrack fl (winged)
MUFE Smokey Lash Mascara

Lips
Pink Manish l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  forgot I had this one - so pretty!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 1, 2009)

Another green look.. I really like green!

Face:

Usual
NARS Orgasm
Blonde MSF

Eyes:

Lucky Jade s/s
Juxt e/s
Bio green e/s
Bottle green e/s
Inglot e/s
Orb e/s
Bankroll p/g
Smolder e/k
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

40s Pink Mattene
Just Dessert l/g


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 1, 2009)

I started out doing a neutral look which turned purple somehow b/c I was thinking of Aussiemacluvrr's use of trax with ST. Interesting look putting purples over browns.. kinda earthy.

Face:
Studio moisture tint
Bucketloads of concealer
MSFN
Smashbox bronzer
True Romantic blush

Eyes:

UDPP
Groundwork p/p
CS blonde brown in crease
Shale all over lid
Wintersky on inner 1/3
Trax on outer 1/3
Deep purple pig on outer V
Vanilla for brow
Vex for inner eye highlight

Lips
strawberry jelly lipsmacker- smells like strawberry jam


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Bucketloads of concealer_

 





  I hate those of you who don't need concealer!
Hmm Shale?  It looks so pretty on others and ugly on me


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Sounds about right! I'm about NC20/C2 and the Medium just sunk right in and was pretty much a perfect match which is why I went darker!

P.S. Med Plus being a good bronzer? wtf? lol. I use MSFN in Med and its a bit light for me._

 

Yeah I wish I'd known they run so light! So now I'm tossing up whether to go for Med/dark or just forget it altogether and make my own tinted moisturiser like I usually do.. humph.

MSFN med plus is just perfect now but I'll probably go darker once I get right in to fake tanning for summer. The online artist suggested light or light/med for NC20! I saw them instore and they looked like chalk!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





  I hate those of you who don't need concealer!
Hmm Shale?  It looks so pretty on others and ugly on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You know I don't think I like shale on me either! Looks kind of muddy most of the time. I like cleaner purples I think.

Yeah the concealer load was to compensate for the lack of coverage from studio moisture tint.. I don't know what it's tinting, not my face that's for sure!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_You know I don't think I like shale on me either! Looks kind of muddy most of the time. I like cleaner purples I think.

Yeah the concealer load was to compensate for the lack of coverage from studio moisture tint.. I don't know what it's tinting, not my face that's for sure!_

 
Thank you!!  That's what I mean about Shale - it goes muddy on me too!  It looked really nice on my MUA though - she is like NC45 lol. 

Does it go oily too?  I used to wear BB cream, which is meant to be a 'healthier' version of tinted moisturizer.  It was actually thicker than my Shu foundation and made me horribly oily at the end of the day.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 1, 2009)

^ Ha funny that you bring up the oiliness, yesterday I wore it to work where I carried a pile of dark coloured shoe boxes which I was balancing with my chin.. I left a perfect triangular grease stain on the top box! Eww!

And today after only about 3-4 hours it had slid into the contours around my nose. So yeah, it gets greasy in the greasy bits but the rest of my face is nice and soft.. drawbacks of a tinted moisturiser I guess, I'd never usually moisturise my nose!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^ Ha funny that you bring up the oiliness, yesterday I wore it to work where I carried a pile of dark coloured shoe boxes which I was balancing with my chin.. I left a perfect triangular grease stain on the top box! Eww!

And today after only about 3-4 hours it had slid into the contours around my nose. So yeah, it gets greasy in the greasy bits but the rest of my face is nice and soft.. drawbacks of a tinted moisturiser I guess, I'd never usually moisturise my nose!_

 
Haha..  Yeah, that reminds me.. there is nothing more embarrassing than having greasy film residue left on your mobile phone screen.  Or worse, lend your phone to someone and have it returned with someone else's cheek grease lol. 

Maybe oil control lotion on your t-zone area might help? That didn't work for me either, but I am a biggest grease ball.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 1, 2009)

Ha ha yeah, I'm always wiping my iphone on my jeans.. it's become like a nervous habit.

I've got a smashbox mattifier but I keep forgetting to use it. Was thinking about mac's matte, but that'll probably go in the too hard basket as well! Some girls rec'd it to me for stopping the makeup loss at the corners when you have watery eyes.. big problem for me so it might come in handy for that.

That's my tip of the month for hayfever sufferers! lol..


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 1, 2009)

Haha Sal, at least I am more classy and use my sleeves to wipe my phone! But then when I clean a glass rod, I rub it in between my legs.. Don't ask my why!

Smashbox primer, MAC matte, MUFE All Mat, MUFE stop shining, Inglot primer - all didn't work for my super oily face.  Strangely, Lancome LA Pro primer does work, which feels just like those silicony gels (MAC matte, All Mat, Inglot primer).  Go and ask for a sample at the counter, it would last you for a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wait.. I don't get the last bit.. So you apply MAC Matte at the corner of your eyes?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 1, 2009)

I like Sal's reason for editting her last post LOL

On the topic, I'm not oily at all and *I* still get make up residue on my phone and wipe it on my jeans LOL. I think it's just what's bound to happen when you wear foundation lol.


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 1, 2009)

simple look today cos I had a meeting at 9am (usually dont start until 10am) and it's gonna be 35 degrees today.

Eyes:
UDPP
Grand Entrance e/s - lash to brow
Satin Taupe e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner - outer 1/3rd lashline
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara - brown

Skin:
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stereo Rose MSF (YAY! My sister brought it back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Lips:
Steppin Out d/g


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 1, 2009)

^^ Hey Mich, how do you explain guys getting the oily residue on their phones - do ya think they wear foundation or tinted moisturizer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think my 'residue' is the foundation or anything from my face. I must have really oily ears lol. 

Bling eyes today.. I really need to remind myself to go easy on Erika F next time.  It is so pretty tho!!!

Face
Same as usual
Cantaloupe Blush
MUFE highlighter

Eyes
TFSI
Benefit cream shadow in Skinny Jeans (taupe base) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lancome Erika F e/s (taupe with shimmer) 
MUFE Khaki Green e/s (whatever the number is)
MUFE Star Powder (champagne)
Blacktrack f/l
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara - can't wait to get rid this crap!!

Lips
Just Dessert t/g


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 1, 2009)

Nat!!! are you kidding??? I LOVE my MUFE Smoky Lash mascara!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 2, 2009)

^^ Nat I'm sure SOME people are oily and get residue on their phones from that.. (and there are definitely guys who wear foundation/moisturiser) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However for me personally, being dry, I know the stuff on my phone is foundation LOL. Especially given its beige residue and it doesn't happen unless i'm wearing make up


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 2, 2009)

^^ Haha, if it is beige - than definitely foundation it is! Maybe your phone needs makeup remover wipes, not your jeans


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 2, 2009)

OMG my phone DEFINITELY needs make up remover wipes LOL


----------



## astarael7 (Nov 2, 2009)

my "i'm running late for my exam" fotd, haha 
revlon cs mineral mousse in ivory
natio loose powder
painterly pp
revlon matte brown e/s
random black eyeliner
l'oreal telescopic mascara

my sister says i'm ridiculous for wearing makeup to exams, but i just feel naked without it lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_
Wait.. I don't get the last bit.. So you apply MAC Matte at the corner of your eyes?_

 
Ha yeah, you put it at the outer corner and it stops your mu from running.. dunno how but it's worth a try I guess! My left eye is constantly dripping so I'm a little desperado!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 2, 2009)

Finally tried out the Tone Grey Quad today... I was happy with the colour payoff of the three dark colours (especially "Waft".... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. haha) but "A Warmer White" has a pretty pathetic payoff. I have mixed feelings about this quad now because I ended up having to buy a second one from ACW after the first one I ordered through a CP on here didn't arrive (currently disputing it in Paypal ugghhhhhhh). If I get my refund then I'll be happy with the purchase because the second one only cost me $40AUD.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first and last CP I have decided 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Napoleon Perdis Primer
Studio Sculpt Foundation NC 35
Napoleon Perdis Concealer Wheel
Mac Blot Powder
Earth to Earth Mineralise Blush

Eyes
UDPP
Tone Grey Quad
White colour from Assemblage mineralize e/s 
Feline kohl
Plushlash

Lips
Kept them really nude with Naked Space l/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear your CP went bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heaps of us do them all the time, never had any problems myself.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 2, 2009)

^^ I guess its just my rotten luck... The first time I tried to do a swap on MUA I also got swap-lifted! Haha! Supposedly the person I 'swapped' with was notorious for ripping people off... Me being the idiot that I am didnt look into it properly before swapping..

But with this CP I did some research first and was convinced it would be sweet... To be honest, I cant fault the member.. she has been so helpful and I am certain she sent it... but for some unknown reason the quad hasnt arrived 6 weeks after it was shipped :S


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 2, 2009)

Sometimes things turn up months later! Keep your hopes up  (maybe try tracking next time too)


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 2, 2009)

today I dug out my Photo Realism quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Photo Realism quad (all colours)
top left - highlight
top right - inner 1/3rd lid
bottom left - outer 2/3rd lid
bottom right - crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder (forgot primer AGAIN!!)
Refined MSF

Lips:
Blow Dry l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 3, 2009)

I felt like using some colours I have never touched today so I did. I guess it was Style Warriors look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Face:*
MSF Natural - Foundation
Love Thing Mineralize Blush
MSF Natural Duo - Shimmery side for highlight

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Pharaoh p/p - Lids
Raven Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Bright Future e/s - Lids (first time using it!)
Off the Page e/s - Inner corners (first time using it!)
Beauty Burst e/s - Crease
Vibrant Grape e/s - Crease
Nanogold - Brow highlight
Purple Shower e/s - To blend the Vibrant Grape and Nanogold
Beauty Marked - To intensify the look
Entremauve - Lower lash line
Blacktrack 
Lash Blast Mascara
*
Lips:*
Velvetella Cremestick liner
Purple Rite lipstick
One of the Style Black glimmer glosses - the purpley one! (First time using it!)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 3, 2009)

Lip combo sounds nuts!!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Lip combo sounds nuts!!_

 

It was actually pretty sheer and not too crazy. I didn't want to look like a hot frosted mess >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Lip combo sounds nuts!!_

 





 Eye combo sounds nuts!!  But fab


----------



## tana2210 (Nov 3, 2009)

i also had a cp go wrong on ehre recently. $250 worth... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she hasnt responded at all its werid coz she has done sevreal for me with no problems before... i tried filing ith paypal but it was over 45 days so they couldnt do nething... im still going to keep doing cp's though... the 250 ive lost is no where near what ive saved doing them


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 3, 2009)

That's such a shame! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you paid with a credit card you can try talking to your bank?


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 3, 2009)

That sucks Tana! Hope you get to recover it - either your CP or $250


----------



## tana2210 (Nov 3, 2009)

i dont think will, i paid echeck and paypal ahve said no go.... teh girl hasnt signe don here in like 2months, oh well liek i said its no where near what ive saved


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 3, 2009)

yeah I've had a few parcels go missing over the last 18 months, but I figure it's gonna happen sooner or later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's look:

Eyes:
UDPP
Notoriety Quad (three colours)
top left - highlight
top right (peachy colour) - lid
bottom right - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat (yay - I remembered today!)
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Dainty MB

Lips:
Blow Dry l/s


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 4, 2009)

Today I thought I'd give some love to one of my NYX Runway Collections palettes which I have been neglecting. I found a numbered pic of the Secret World palette online so I have added a clickable image in case anyone wanted to see the colours.... 





Face
Mac P&P
MUFE HD 128
Napoleon Concealer
Blot Powder
Mac Fabracadabra face kit, blush and bronzer

Eyes
UDPP
Colour 10 all over lid
Colour 7 crease
Colour 9 outer v
Colour 1 highlight and blend out crease
Feline
Plushlash
Brows - Benefit Browzings Medium

Lips
Patisserie


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought I would play with Sugarsweet today since it's Springtime in Australia and it was meant to be a "Spring" collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Studio Sculpt Foundation + Concealer
Gleeful Mineralized Blush
Refined MSF - Facial highlights
Perfect Topping - Cheek highlight (so pretty!!)

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Red Velvet Shadestick - Lids
Stars n Rockets e/e - Inner 1/3 of lids
Dear Cupcake e/s - Rest of lids
Sugarshot e/s - Brow highlight
Beauty Burst e/s - 1st crease colour
Club e/s - Crease
Nocturnelle + Fig 1 e/s - To deepen the crease
Raven Kohl Power - Lower lash line
100 Strokes e/s - Lower lash line over top of Raven
Aquavert e/s - Inner corners (turned gold on top of the Raven... so pretty!!)
*
Lips:*
Cork lip pencil
Lollipop Loving lipstick
Tasty Tri Coloured Gloss


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 4, 2009)

Haha.. I forgot all about Sugarsweet.. Seems like a long time ago!

I spent yesterday at the beach and ended up with wind burns.. So I used that excuse to stay home. Woo hoo.. So my point is, I have no makeup on today


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm wearing nothing coz my face is all broken out. I must be eating something my face dislikes!

Ok so I just did a Style Black look coz I was a little over excited about not having tried my Black Knight l/s yet!! Mum and everyone I've shown so far thinks it looks retarded LOL. I don't care! Black lips are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face:

Face & Body mixed with Studio Sculpt foundation
Elizabeth Arden concealer
MSFN Medium
Stark Naked BPB

Eyes:

Bare Canvas paint (omg I forgot how annoying these are, I squeezed it, nothing came out. I turned around for a second and then went back to it and like a 2cm long line had come out of it!!!)
Digit e/s
Parfait amour e/s
MUFE #92
MUFE #9
Black in Fashion Patch MES
Right hand side purple in Outspoken MES (those two were my attempt at duping the purple e/s from style black hah)
White Frost e/s
V Grease Paint Stick
Smolder e/k
Black f/l
Prep n Prime lash
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

CD black e/l
Black Knight l/s

Clickable links!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 4, 2009)

^Ooooo hello Vamp Mich!! >_< I reckon you look awesome. I really love the look, you did a great job blending that shadow out. You have such gorgeous, hypnotic eyes.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 4, 2009)

Way to go Mich!  I too bought the vampy Chanel lippy and tried on and totally looked like a freak.  I scared myself!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL @ the bare canvas.. that's something I'd do!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ The paint went EVERYWHERE hahah.

Thanks Bibi, you made me feel so much better <3 My mum gave me such a look of horror hahah. I used the GPS in my crease and wow was it hard to blend out!

Everyone should post pics of their black lips look


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ Haha.. When I put my lippy on, hubby said, 'hello Addams family'. 

Where is Robyn by the way?  Has anyone seen Robyn around? 

Decided to use the shadows that I don't use often enough - Trax and Graphology.. Actually I forgot all about Trax, until Carina and Sal mentioned it.  Should give it more love, coz it is kinda purdy!!

Face
Shu foam base, Stick foundation and powder
Dior Diamond Shimmer
MUFE Mat Bronze
Illamasqua blush in Lover

Eyes
TFSI
Bare Study
Phloof e/s
Trax e/s
Graphology e/s
Blitz n Glitz f/l
MUFE Aqua liner in Champagne - lower lash
Shu waterproof mascara

Lips
Do It Up Dazzle Cream Glass


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ I just got Trax in a swap, are the gold sparkles all the way through? I read a review that they're only in the top layer and when you get down a bit the colour changes to a flat plum.

obviously I don't want to go digging in mine to find out for myself!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ I just got Trax in a swap, are the gold sparkles all the way through? I read a review that they're only in the top layer and when you get down a bit the colour changes to a flat plum.

obviously I don't want to go digging in mine to find out for myself!_

 
Eeh?  Really?  I only used it twice now - too early to tell lol.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 5, 2009)

^^ I thought it was all the way through.. I don't remember where I got my Trax or how much I've used tho.


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 5, 2009)

blue/purple kinda look today!

Eyes:
UDPP
Dior Blue Denim quint
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
True Romantic BPB
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Pleasing slimshine

oh... and for those who are interested I have just updated my thread in The Den sub-forum with ultrasound pics from today


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_blue/purple kinda look today!

Eyes:
UDPP
Dior Blue Denim quint
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
True Romantic BPB
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Pleasing slimshine

oh... and for those who are interested I have just updated my thread in The Den sub-forum with ultrasound pics from today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds lovely Jenny+1 >_<

Today I was aching to wear my new goodies from my recent haul! I love how it came out, kind of fairy like yayyyy!!

*Face:*
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
Amazing Concealer - omgggg this stuff is really Amazing!
Conjure Up Mineralized Blush
Refined MSF - Highlighting
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Rollickin p/p
Mystery Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Blue Sorcery MES - Foiled on lids, the glittery bit in the centre of lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
MUFE 92 - Crease
Plumage - Crease
Unbasic White - Brow highlight
Aquavert - Inner corners
Feline + Blacktrack
Zoomblack Mascara

*Lips:*
Stilla lipglaze - Pinkle Twinkle (how cute is the name!!)
My Favorite Pink Dazzlecreme


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 5, 2009)

Bibi!!! Sounds so pretty, do you have pics?


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 5, 2009)

Good morning!!

Face
Shu foam base and liquid foundation
KGD powder
MUFE highlighter
MUFE Mat Bronze

Eyes
TFSI
Fresco Rose p/p
Swish e/s
Plum Dressing e/s
Stars n Rockets e/s
Top Knot e/s
MUFE Diamond powder in Beige
Blacktrack f/l
Shu Mascara

Lips
Do It Up dgc
Melt in your mouth csg


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 5, 2009)

So pretty Nat!!! So far I am wearing my PJs and taking photos of my make up for you lovely ladies. I keep getting annoyed coz I pack away one lot of stuff and realise I left stuff out ahaha.


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 5, 2009)

pinky purple day today!

Eyes:
UDPP
Lily White pigment - highlight
Helium pigment - lid (I'd forgotten about the horrible fallout from this one!!!)
Trax e/s - crease
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Gentle MB

Lips:
Pleasing Slimshine


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 5, 2009)

^^Mich, I did that too!! I stayed up till 2am and took pictures and now I can't  be bothered uploading them!  I want to be in my pjs and stay at home too!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 5, 2009)

Hehehe I'm having a lazy day. I went to gym every day for the past three days so I am rewarding myself with NO EXERCISE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More purple looks!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 5, 2009)

Testing out combos for my bridesmaids later this month, they're wearing these silver/teal looking satin dresses. This could work, it looks a little dark on me but on darker skin tones it would show up lighter. 

*Face*
SFP
Clinique concealer
Margin BPB - blush
Perfect Topping MSF - highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Silverthorn e/s - lids
Strike A Pose e/s - outer v & into crease & outer lower lash line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plummage - to deepen outer v
Brule e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Nofin!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Hehehe I'm having a lazy day. I went to gym every day for the past three days so I am rewarding myself with NO EXERCISE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More purple looks!!!_

 
lol you need to reward yourself with a cheesecake!

Good to see you back here Robyn! Wondered where you were.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 6, 2009)

Today was my last exam and I felt like celebrating with a different look for me- haven't ever really done a full on grey look yet so here goes:

Face:
SFF NC20/NC30 mix
Smashbox bronzer
True romantic BPB
Cubic blush

Eyes:
UDPP
Groundwork p/p
CS pale yellow matte highlighter
Stila Diamond lil- lid
Coquette crease
Smut outer V
Rimmel black liner winged and smudged with smut to a cat eye

Lips-
Raspberry Melon lipsmacker.. nom..


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 6, 2009)

Yay for last exam Sal!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 6, 2009)

That lipsmacker sound DELISH


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ It's like a weight has been lifted! And it's my birthday this weekend so my BF is taking me away to Sydney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The raspberry melon one is great, but so are the coke flavoured ones! I don't drink coke but these are super yummy!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 6, 2009)

I did one of my most favorite looks today to celebrate the start of my time off from work! 9 days in a row yippeeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Face:*
Usual stuff for foundation
Superdupernatural Blush - omg LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Refined MSF - Highlighting

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Other Wordly paint pot
Mystery Kohl Power - lower lash line
Fascinating Kohl - Waterline
Haunting e/s - Lids
Nanogold e/s - Brow highlight
Aquaverty e/s - Inner corners
Beauty Burst e/s - Crease (Lolz. I has 3 backups of this shade..)
Embark e/s - Crease
Plumage e/s - To deepen up the crease + Lower lash line
Blacktrack
Zoomblack mascara

*Lips:*
Cork lip liner
Brave New Bronze lipstick
Stila Kitten lipglaze (love it!!)


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 6, 2009)

No makeup today... My skin has broken out so badly the past couple of days.. I look like a pubescent 15 year old.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone got any magical cures they can suggest??


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_No makeup today... My skin has broken out so badly the past couple of days.. I look like a pubescent 15 year old..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone got any magical cures they can suggest??_

 
No magical cures I can suggest, sorry hun!

Today was a warm look...

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - highlight
Amber Lights e/s - lid
Bronze e/s - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner (dark brown)
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Brunette MSF

Lips:
nothing yet... it's sooooo damn hot today and very muggy in the office so I doubt I will put any lip products on.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 9, 2009)

After a 3 day makeup hiatus I'm back with a blue/gold/brown look. I wanted it to be summery but it kind of turned out smokey... oh well! >_<

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect SPF50 (this stuff rocks!)
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
Amazing Concealer
Fix+ 

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Soft Ochre Paint Pot
Natural Flare Quad (from Colour Craft) the orange and gold shade mixed and applied wet - Lids
Interview Mineralized Shadow - Brown in the crease
Interview Mineralized Shadow - Blue in the crease + outer V + Lower lash line
Natural Flare Quad pale gold colour - Inner corners
Daisychain e/s - Brow highlight

*Cheeks:*
Bronzeray Bronzing Stick - Highlights
Superdupernatural + Conjure Up Blush

*Lips:*
Dunno yet.. I'm going to stick to one of my Stila glosses since I dont want any of my precious lippies melting when I go out.


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 10, 2009)

Today is going to be another hot one so  just did the basics... good thing too cos we lost power for 90 mins at lunch time!!

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - lash to brow
Coco pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
nothing....


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 10, 2009)

Tried my Katricia lip tar with Illamasqua lipgloss in Tantrum on top.. very pretty


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 11, 2009)

another super hot one today... I'm melting... melting!!!

Eyes:
UDPP
White gold pigment - lash to brow
Agate e/s - crease
MUFE Aqua Eyes liner in gunmetal
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Merrily MB

Lips:
Nothing (again)


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 11, 2009)

Thought I'd play with my Naked Cosmetics pigments today.. did a smokey purple look... Kind of "Style Black" inspired.... but without any of the products.. hahahaha

Eyes
UDPP
Blackground PP
Shock Effect no 5 (Dark Purple) (lid/lower lash line)
Ebony no 6 (Black w/ silver glitter) (crease/outer v)
Tropical Indulgence no 3 (Lighter Purple)(inner corner lid/lower lash line)
Kid e/s (blending)
Vanilla e/s (brow bone)
Feline
Benefit Browzings Dark
Plushlash

Face
MAC Primer
MUFE HD 128
Napoleon Concealer
Blot Powder
Chanel Irreelle Blush No 40 "Mystery"

Lips 
Cherish l/s


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 11, 2009)

^^ um..


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ um.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ um.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahahaha someone spammed us!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 11, 2009)

Today was friggin HOT again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I decided on a pink look to go with a super girly girl pink dress. I also used some of my many, many pigment samples since I don't pay enough attention to them. I looked like a cupcake >_<

*Face:*
SPF 50 Primer
Mac Mineral Foundation - this is proving to be extremely long wearing and comfortable in the heat!
Stark Naked BPB
Light Flush MSF 
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Perky paint pot
Earthen Glow Beauty Pigment "Kunzanite" - Lids (it's a pale shimmery pink colour)
Heavenly Natural Cosmetics Pigment "Rare Beauty" (a deep berry pink matte colour) - In the crease
Climate Blue e/s - Crease + Outer V
Heavenly Natural Pigment "Demure" - Brow highlight (it's a matte pinkish-white colour)
Pink Freeze e/s - Inner corners
Nocturnelle e/s - Lower lash line
Kajal
Lash Blast
Blacktrack
*
Lips:*
Stila Lipglaze - a pink shimmery one
Mac Dazzleglass Creme - My Favorite Pink


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bibi stop teasing us with these gorgeous looks and not putting up pics!!!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Bibi stop teasing us with these gorgeous looks and not putting up pics!!!!!_

 
Hehe, well  I kind of loathe having my picture taken. I will only take photos if I'm feeling especially brave but I'll endeavor to grow a pair and post more pics in future >_<


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 12, 2009)

couple of looks!

Yesterday:

Eyes:
UDPP
Blanc Type - lash to brow
Greystone e/s - crease
Prussian powerpoint liner
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Baby Sparks d/g

Today!
Eyes:
UDPP
Blanc Type e/s - lash to brow
Steel Blue pigment - outer 1/4 lid
Flashtrack e/s - crease
Greystone e/s - crease
Fly by Blu pearlglide liner
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Rags to Riches d/g


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 13, 2009)

Light summery look using my new Style Snob.. love it!

Face:
SFF NC20/NC30 mix
MSFN med plus
Sunny by nature for bronzer
Peachykeen blush
Cheeky bronze MSF

Eyes:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Daisychain for brow highlight
Style Snob on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
CS blondey brown to blend out crease
Smut on outer V
Rimmel black liner top/bottom smudged with Smut and winged a little
Inglot peach liner on waterline

Lips
Big Kiss p/g

absolutely loving daisychain as well, does anyone know how it compares to Ricepaper? I know it's a satin and RP is a frost, other than that any comparison?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 13, 2009)

I did a blue look last night to clash with my red hair haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face:

Usual
Dainty MB
Perfect Topping MSF

Eyes:

UDPP
Beige-ing s/s
Sea Me s/s
Parrot e/s
MUFE #144
MUFE #72 (sooo pretty)
MUFE #159
MUFE #169
White Frost e/s
Blanc Type e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Smolder e/k
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Spice Flower l/s
Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 14, 2009)

^Sounds gorgeous but I can't visualize those strange MUFE numbers.....yet. I'm thinking of buying some soon though!

I did a teal/aqua look today. This is pretty much one of my top 3 quick n easy looks that I fall back on when I'm not sure what to do.
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Rollickin paint pot - Lids
Soft Ochre paint pot - Crease to brow bone
Haunting e/s - Inner 1/3 of lids
Too Faced Neptune e/s - Middle of lids
Plumage - Outer v + Lower lash line
Beauty Burst - Crease
Stormwatch - Crease
Nanogold - Brow highlight
Aquavert - Inner corners
Blacktrack + Kajal
Fascinating eye kohl - Waterline (love this trick lately!)
Lash Blast
*
Cheeks*:
Tippy Blush
Refined MSF - Highlighting

*Lips:*
Lip balm
Viva Glam V lipglass


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 14, 2009)

^^ Heheheh I'll include dupes/colour descriptions from now on! You should definitely crack into MUFE, its awesome <3

I did a very strong purple look last night which I was really happy with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face:

Face and Body
Eliz Arden concealer
MSFN Medium
Fun and Games BPB
Perfect Topping MSF

Eyes: 

V grease paintstick
MUFE #9 (lavenderish)
MUFE #92 YAY PURPLE
MUFE #160 Nocturnelle-ish dupe
Blanc Type e/s
Vellum e/s
White Frost e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Smolder e/k
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

Lip Erase
Jubilee l/s
Via Venetio d/g 

I totally loved the nude lip!!! Never thought I'd come around to it haha.


----------



## CatsMeow (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey guys, haven't had an opportunity to go on here for a while. Been working the last 7 days straight. Eeek!

Yesterday's look...
FACE:
MUFE HD Neutral Primer
Studio Tech NW20
Springsheen BPB
Soft & Gentle MSF

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (brow highlight)
Amber Lights e/s (lid)
Wedge e/s (crease)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Dreammaker e/s (inner V)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline winged)
Black Dazzle d/l
Spiked b/p

LIPS:
Jist l/s
Phiff d/g

I'm wearing no makeup today!!


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Ali!! Long time no see! How's the makeup going?? I'm loving your pics on FB


----------



## CatsMeow (Nov 15, 2009)

Cheers Robyn. Everything's going really well. I've done 5 weddings over the past 2 months and I have bookings for next year, also been doing some shoots both paid and collaborative so that's been fun too! And I started at MAC 2 weeks ago and it's been full on for my first week! Loving it, but also loving my day off today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've had zero time to go on the net in the past fortnight.


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't realise you worked at MAC now, congrats!! How very exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How did you go with the weddings? I'm doing my first on Saturday and I'm pretty nervous to be honest...


----------



## CatsMeow (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll be right at the wedding - no need to be nervous!! My first one was a 5am start. Eeek. The rest have been at "normal" times.


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks mate, my bride has just choosen some very unconventional bridal colours (Sea and Sky MES & Fashion e/s!!) so I'm just hoping they come out ok in the pics. I'm hoping to get some Contrast e/s on her to make it daker and a little more timeless than time warp!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow! I wish I had a "funky" bride. Most of mine have been the conventional brown neutral colours or satin taupe/all that glitters-type combos.

Good idea - chuck Contrast in there because it will throw off a nice purple/royal blue and you'll get more definition to the eye adding the darker colour. Is she going nude in the lip? That would be so much fun doing a bride with Sea & Sky!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah I reckon your bride will look awesome Robyn, I hope she lets you post a pic!

My look today was trying out some new stuff I've picked up over the last week or so.

Face
Studio moisture tint- Med/Dark (perfect!)
Studio Finish concealer- under eyes
Moisturecover concealer- redness on face
MSFN Med Plus
Sunny by nature to bronze
Cubic/Coygirl blushes and later I added Dollymix for a pop of pink
Redhead MSF


Eyes
UDPP
Bare Study p/p
Daisychain for highlight
Style Snob lids
Wedge Crease
Magnetic Fields outer V
Forgot eyeliner so loaded up the mascara instead!

Lips-
Long Stem rose slimshine which my BF says is VERY pink.. not sure if he meant that in a good way.. LOL..


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 16, 2009)

Simple Style Warrior inspired look for dinner tonight... haha

*Face:*
Mac Primer
MUFE HD 128
Napoleon Concealer
Blot Powder
Cheek & Cheerful Mineralize Blush

*Eyes:*
Soft Force e/s lid to brow
Night Maneuvers outer v
Impassioned (not foiled) crease/lower lashline
Revlon brown eyeliner (cant remember name)
Plushlash

*Lips:*
Blankety l/s
NYX Round Lipgloss in Real Nude or maybe Whipped..  Cant remember..


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm wearing my brides look today, still playing with it and adding Contrast, *sigh* we'll see....

*Face*
SFP
Clinique Concealer (still haven't found one better??)
Gorgeous, Blossom - blush
Blonde MSF light side - highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Bourjois white pencil - all over lids (trying to really bring the silver out in Fashion)
Fashion e/s - lids
Scene e/s - outer v and into crease
Sea & Sky MES dark side - outer v
Contrast e/s - to deepen outer v & lower lash line
Brule e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
NYX Natural - lip liner
High Tea l/s


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 18, 2009)

very warm look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - highlight
Heat/Element MES (gold) - lid
Heat/Element MES (copper) - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in brown
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Saplicious lipgelee


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorceress look today! I swear it's like Christmas morning when you have new makeups to play with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
The usual

*Eyes*
TFSI
All e/s from sorceress palette
Hypnotizing e/s - inner half lide
Hold My Gaze e/s - outer half (this should be released perm on it's own!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Altered State e/s - outer v and into crease & outer lower lash line
White Rabbit e/s - brow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Stila Kitten l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm wearing a green and purple smokey look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Foundation
Concealer
Conjure Up Mineralized Blush
Refined MSF - Highlighting

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Soft Ochre p/p - From brow to crease
Colour Matters Technakohl - Lids
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Too Faced Galaxy Glam "Moonbeam" - Lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Push the Edge pigment - Crease + Lower lash line
Nanogold - Brow highlight
Blacktrack
Lash Blast

*Lips:*
Cork Lip Liner
YSL Rouge Volupte "Sweet Honey"
Viva Glam V Lipglass


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 21, 2009)

no makeup today... and a simple look from yesterday:

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla pigment - lash to brow
Young Punk MES - crease (unfortunately this turned out with a gold tinge due to vanilla pigment - duh!)
Urban Decay 24/7 liner Ransom
MUFE Smoky Lash Mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Pleasing slimshine


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 25, 2009)

Stil playing with my new goodies and loving the sorceress palette, if you don't have this I highly recommend CP'ing for it.

*Face*
SFP
Clinique concealer
Blonde MSF - blush & highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Magnetized e/s - lids
Hold My Gaze e/s - crease
Hypnotizing - outer v (shock horror a lustre that's good!!!)
White Rabbit - brow and centre lid
Young Punk MES - lower lash line
Alamay black liquid liner
Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara

*Lips*
Way To Love l/s


And I included some piccies today, c'mon ladies we don't get many pics anymore so get clicking!! My lippie is pretty much off and as usual lighting isn't the greatest but then I am in the ladies room at work


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 28, 2009)

Used my Smoke and Mirrors palette today.. nice for neutrals!


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ Love Smoke & Mirrors, I wore it today as well


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 28, 2009)

no makeup today (didnt think I needed it to do the washing and put up the xmas tree)

yesterday was a teal look:

Eyes:
UDPP
Prismique e/s - highlight
Waternymph e/s - lid
Strike a Pose e/s - crease
Quick Frost pigment - over waternymph inner 1/3rd lid
Nightfish fluidline
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Shy Beauty BPB

Lips:
Pleasure Principle d/g


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 29, 2009)

today was a warmer look:

UDPP
Naked pigment - highlight
Rushmetal pigment - lid
Heritage Rouge pigment - crease
Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Superdu-pernatural MB

Lips:
Blow Dry l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Jen - how're you finding superdupernatural?
I'm wearing no makeup today - day off! WOOT!


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Hey Jen - how're you finding superdupernatural?_

 
I actually really like it, it's a very natural colour and I dont think I really do have much like it... the closest is probably redhead but that is peachier and has more shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good sale


----------



## iheartmakeup (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I actually really like it, it's a very natural colour and I dont think I really do have much like it... the closest is probably redhead but that is peachier and has more shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good sale _

 
oh I need this blush so badly! It sounds so perfect


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 1, 2009)

^^ I swatched it today and it's gorgeous.. but the $50 price tag is putting me off.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 1, 2009)

^Superdupernatural is sooo, so gorgeous. I was thinking I might be backup worthy. It's definitely worth the investment ladies. It makes you look like you are glowing from the inside! 



 I wore a purple look today but I don't feel like typing it out lol... It was a bright purple lid, Beautiful Iris in the crease and a bright pop of lime green on the lower lash line. Tomorrow I'm going to tone it down and do a simple pinupish look with a red lip courtesey of Chanel.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 1, 2009)

^^ You've nearly convinced me  If my fave MUA is there tomorrow to try it on me and give me her opinion I might be sold!


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 4, 2009)

well I have a super simple look on today...

Eyes:
UDPP Sin
Subtle pigment - crease
MUFE Smoky Lash

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Nothing

Unfortunately I've had to ensure that everything I've worn today and yesterday is waterproof... I had the phone call yesterday morning before work to say that my grandpa had passed away overnight but I still needed to go into work as it's end of month and our parent company needed the result before COB yesterday and I'm training up two of the girls for when I go on maternity leave...


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 5, 2009)

^^ Sorry to hear that Jen. My thoughts are with you


----------



## rockin26 (Dec 6, 2009)

**Hugs** Jen, really sorry to hear about your grandpa. Hope your family is ok


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 12, 2009)

I wore some pretty blue and green shoes so I did a co-ordinating look haha!

Face:

MAC F&B 
Eliz Arden concealer
MSFN
Grandduo MB
Perfect Topping MSF

Eyes:

UDPP
Rollickin pp
MUFE #118 (light sky blue)
MUFE #72 (bright medium blue)
MUFE #159 (deep cobalt blue)
Strike a pose e/s
White frost e/s
Vex e/s
Shroom e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Plushlash mascara

Lips:

All's Fair l/s

Here you go (just my eyes!)


----------



## rockin26 (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds pretty Mich, do you have any pics?? I love Strike A Pose it's such a smoking hot colour


----------



## xLongLashesx (Dec 13, 2009)

That is really pretty Mich! makes your eyes look really green!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did pretty much the same look today but I used Fly By Blu underneath my bottom lashes and MUFE # 144 I think? It's periwinkle blue! (instead of the light sky blue).


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 14, 2009)

^That looks great Michelle!! You know how I just adore teals >_< You wear the colour well!

Today I opted for simplicity and it felt goooood. 
*
Face:*
Embryolisse moisturizer
MSF Natural
Amazing Concealer to hide my shocking dark circles... ;x
Superdupernatural Blush
*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance on lower lash line
Feline Kohl Power - Upper and lower lash line
Lash blast Mascara

*Lips:*
Mac lip conditioner
Stila Lipglaze "Brown Sugar"


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 14, 2009)

not wearing anything today, but on Saturday I wore;

FACE:

GA: Face Fabric: Second Skin Nude Makeup

EYES:

Painterly P/P
Canary Yellow E/S
Rule E/S
Tint-a-Tee E/S
Swiss Chocolate E/S
Aqualine l/l/l
Electro Lady l/l/l
Violet Pigment
Pro Lash Mascara (blk)

LIPS
NW15 Concealer
Lavender Whip L/S
Funtablous D/G






 Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## rockin26 (Dec 14, 2009)

Broke out some blues today and was inspired by Mich to grab Strike A Pose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFP
Clinique concealer
Gorgeous, Blossom - blush
Blonde MSF - Blush & highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Sea & Sky MES light side - lids
Strike a Pose e/s - outer half
Deep Truth e/s - outer v
Silverthorn e/s - lower lash line
White Rabbit e/s (from Sorceress palette) - highlight
Alamay liquid liner
Dior Show mascara -- Mich how are you liking this??

*Lips*
Lollipop Lovin l/s


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 15, 2009)

I haven't opened it yet. I'm a mascara hoarder. I'm scared they will go off so I don't open any til I've finished my current one LOL. I still haven't used dazzle lash or lancome l'extreme or lashblash i think it is?? and now diorshow.. yes, I have a problem LOL.


----------



## rockin26 (Dec 15, 2009)

^^ That is too funny!!! I need more Dior show and I think I'll get a full size Lancome Hypnose Drama, it's really nice and lengthens the bejesus out of my lashes!


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 15, 2009)

Warm, summery look today courtesy of Yaby cosmetics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Face:*
Fix+
MSF Natural as foundation
Warmed MSF - Highlighting
Superdupernatural Blush
More Fix+

*Eyes:*
Rubenesque p/p 
Yaby Golden/Peachy shadow - Lids
A Little Folie - Crease
Solar White - Brow highlight
Yaby Brown Shimmery Shadow - Outer V
Yaby Bronzey Shadow - Lower lash line
Blacktrack
Lash Blast

*Lips:*
I'm gonna custom blend a lip tar creation >_< I'm thinking Grandma/Clear/Melange... Dunno!


----------



## rockin26 (Dec 22, 2009)

A simple nuetral look today but quite effective, def going to have to remember this one.

*Face*
SFP
Clinique concealer
Hot Planet (from Grand Duos) - blush
Perfect Topping - highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
All That Glitters e/s - lids
Era e/s - crease (thick)
Smoke & Mirrors e/s - outer v and outer lower lash line
Naked Lunch e/s - to blend S & M with ATG
Stila Kitten e/s - inner corners and inner lower lash line
Brule e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Lancome Hypnose Drama - mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s (not avail in Aus anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but still in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Nymphette l/g


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm dying to try Stila Kitten Robyn! Is it really *all that*?? 

Simple look today - some brights to make me feel a brighter!

Face~
NP Minimal Foundation Look B2
Mac Plum Du Bois blush
Etude #3 Highlighter

Eyes~
UDPP
Inglot Matte 123 - I have GOT to find another one of these!!!!!
Rated R inner to mid lid
Smoke & Diamonds outer 1/3 lid, crease, lower lash
Your Ladyship highlighter
Lancome mascara
MAC Engraved top and bottom waterlines

Lips~
Lavender Whip
Ever So Rich Cremesheen


----------



## rockin26 (Dec 22, 2009)

^^ I really like Kitten, the texture is so smooth and buttery but you have to like shimmer. It's made me fall in love with Stila e/s and I've bought a few more since and they're all freakin awesome so I'd recommend them and they're all very wearable day time colours.

You love your Rated R, how any backups do you have??


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 22, 2009)

^I've been meaning to try out Kitten e/s too. I really love Kitten lipglaze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Blue look for moi:
*
Eyes:*
Electro Sky paint pot - lids
Submarine e/s - Lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Bell Bottom Blue pigment - Crease
B Greasepaint Stick - Lower lash line
Illegal Cargo e/s - Lower lash line
Digit e/s  - Brow highlight
Feline
Lash Blast
*
Cheeks:*
Fashion Frenzy Blush
Trace Gold Blush - Highlighting
Petticoat - Over top of Frashion Frenzy

*Lips:*
Clear Gloss + Via Vanito Dazzleglass <3


----------



## xLongLashesx (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_High Tea l/s (not avail in Aus anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but still in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

Still in the US you say? hmm... wonder if I need a backup of my backup!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Dec 22, 2009)

I haven't posted in here for ages cos I'm still using my smoke and mirrors palette everyday! I LOOOOOOOOOVE it!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 22, 2009)

I've had a crappy breakout for some reason (I haven't changed my skincare routine or eating habits so not sure what's going on!) Very detrimental to wanting to wear make up hehehe.

But I'm in Sydney at the moment and maybe the nice sunny weather will make me want to wear something pretty!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Still in the US you say? hmm... wonder if I need a backup of my backup!_

 
I'm waiting for the next F & F and I'm planning on buying 4 or 5, it's my HG!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_I've had a crappy breakout for some reason (I haven't changed my skincare routine or eating habits so not sure what's going on!) Very detrimental to wanting to wear make up hehehe.

But I'm in Sydney at the moment and maybe the nice sunny weather will make me want to wear something pretty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hormonal?? Are you wearing sunscreen? Sometimes when I wear suncreen day after day the build up makes me break out.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah it might be stress related but I'm stressed all the time so my skin should be used to it lol!!

No sunscreen.. I'm a bad girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully it clears up soon.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey all you High Tea junkies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just saw that ACW has it for sale for $12.99ea at the moment. Hope you all see it before they sell out of it xox


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 24, 2009)

Long time.. very long time no look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today is Christmas Eve but because the day was so stressful so far I wanted something more dramatic so I thought.. why not a Style Black look? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
- Oil Control
- Clinique Pore Perfector
- Matte
- SFF NC15
- MSFN Light

*Cheeks*
- Sculpt Sculpting Powder
- Stark Naked bpb
- Petticoat MSF
- Lightscapade MSF

*Eyes*
- UDPP
- Greasepaint Stick Black
- Young Punk MSF, wet
- MUFE #92
- random black matte e/s
- Blanc Type e/s
- Your Ladyship p/g
- Feline e/k (including upper!! waterline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its my first time.. it always freaked me out but today I wanted to try it)
- Zoomlash Zoomblack mascara

*Brows*
- Browshader Porcelain/Browning
- clear H&M browgel

*Lips*
- Sculpt Concealer NW15
- Pastel Emotion l/g

*Nails*
- OPI Dear Santa


Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 3, 2010)

Pink+grey look for me today!

Face:
studio moisture tint med/dark
MSFN
sunny by nature as bronzer
Gingerly blush
Redhead highlight

Eyes:
TFSI
Painterly p/p
Blanc type highlight
Style Snob lid
Bobbi Brown Stone in crease (almost the exact same as style snob)
Knight over the top of stone
Blacktied outer V
Vex inner V
Black liner smudged and bucket loads of mascara.

Lips.. nothing! woops.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey peeps, long time no write! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you're all well and had a happy christmas and merry new year!! YAY!!

Todays look was a smoky one...
FACE:
P+P
Studio Tech
Eversun BPB
MUFE Mat Bronzer
Redhead MSF

EYES:
Constructivist p/p
Brule e/s (highlight)
Phloof! e/s (inner v highlight)
Copperplate e/s (crease)
Satin Taupe e/s (crease, middle third lower lashline)
Print e/s (outer 2/3 lid)
Carbon e/s (outer 1/3 lower lashline, upper lashline)
Blacktrack f/l (waterline, upper lashline)
Black Dazzle d/l
eBay falsies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LIPS:
Angel l/s
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Ali 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How goes working at MAC?


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 3, 2010)

Really great thanks, Robyn! 
Glad the crazy christmas period is over tho! How's your freelancing going?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 4, 2010)

Warm and Cozy look!

Face:
Studio moisture tint med/dark
MSFN
Gingerly blush
Sunny by Nature as a bronzer
Comfort MSF

Eyes:
TFSI
Relaxed s/s lid
Snuggle s/s inner V
Chamomile highlight
Modelette lid
Mulled cider outer 2/3 and crease
Embark outer V
Rimmel black liner smudged
Ricepaper inner V

Feeling dreamy lipglass

Lovely neutral work day look but doesn't photograph well.. looks like I've got nothing on! I think I'm used to more dramatic looks now LOL..


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 5, 2010)

Style Black look heheh >_< I don't care if it is summer I'm going to dress like a vampire in daylight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Amazing Concealer
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
Conjure Up Mineralized Blush
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Black CCB
Cinderfella e/s - Lids
Embark e/s - Crease
Lightfall e/s - Brow
Black Russian Pearlglide - Lower lash line
Rondelle e/s - Inner corners
Fascinating Eye Kohl - Waterline
Zoomblack Mascara

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime lip
Chestnut lip pencil
4N lipstick
Sugar Trance lipglass


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Warm and Cozy look!
Eyes:
TFSI
Relaxed s/s lid_

 
How good is relaxed s/s?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I usually hate s/s but this one feels different for some reason! LOVE IT!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the colour! Similar to constructivist but not quite the same.. I was saying in the haulage thread how difficult it was to get on though!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes - I read!

For some reason I find this collections' shadesticks easier to put on. Go figure! lol

Although, from my playing around with the testers of the collection this week, I'm thinking Cuddle s/s is a lot like Lemon Chiffon?? Nuture looks like it would be a great base for bridal colours tho.


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hate shade sticks with a passion!!! Grrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cakeshop & Lemon Chiffon were both the biggest waste of money and I never use them because they're rubbish! I should have heeded the warnings and not gone near them, they're so crap I wouldn't even give them away to my friends because I think it's just mean. 

There now I'm off my soap box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I finally wore something worthy of posting today, I've been pretty neutral/simple with my looks this week back at work, I think I'm still in holiday mode where I barely wore makeup at all.

*Face*
The usual

*Eyes*
TFSI
Hypnotizing e/s (Sorceress) - Inner half lid
Parfait Amour e/s  - outer half lid
Hold My Gaze e/s (Sorceress) - crease
Silver Ring e/s - outer v
White Rabbit e/s (Sorceress) - brow & tear duct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bright Future e/s - lower lash line
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
High Tea l/s

Only 2 more weeks at this crap job then I'm outta here!!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh and I bet those last two weeks are dragging like nothing else!


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 7, 2010)

I haven't posted in this thread in ages! Holidays make me really lazy :S

today was just

MAC MSF natural
NARS irresistiblement bronzer
covergirl lashblast
MAC ambient lipgelee

can you say boring?


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 7, 2010)

^ Is the MSFN really worth getting? I use SFP because I have really good skin and don't need the heavier liquid foundations but I was wondering what the MSFN would be like?

Sal you have no idea how much of a pain these last 2 weeks are going to be, gah!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh mate, I've got 7 weeks left of my crappy office job I went back to for the summer so I know exactly what counting down the days is like! Plus people start to treat you differently once they know you're going.. like if you're caught chatting you're lazy or something. 

I think MSFN are great, more coverage than a regular powder so they're fantastic with tinted moisturiser to make the skin look polished. That said they're just a powder.. how good can a powder get? LOL.. 

Um so what was I wearing today?

Still into my warm and cozy haul for a smokey day look.

Constructivst p/p (relaxed s/s is just too much work)
Modelette all over the lid and up into the crease fading out to chamomile under the brow
Mulled Cider just on the lid
random 88 palette shimmery brown over the top
Ricepaper to highlight inner V
Carbon outer corner.

Cheeks-
Sunny by nature
Gingerly
Refined to highlight

lips
Big kiss lipglass.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Yes - I read!

For some reason I find this collections' shadesticks easier to put on. Go figure! lol

Although, from my playing around with the testers of the collection this week, I'm thinking Cuddle s/s is a lot like Lemon Chiffon?? Nuture looks like it would be a great base for bridal colours tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't have lemon chiffon but from swatches it is more yellow? Cuddle comes out on me more white with gold sparkle.. i'm using it on the inner V under my highlight for some stick.. when I can be bothered!


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 7, 2010)

Poor Sal, 7 weeks!! What are you going onto after that? It's funny that my work is so crap that people are all like 'yeah good on you for getting out' and I think I won't be last to leave either, I'm pretty sure there is going to be a mass exodus this year. People are encouraging me to use up my sick leave before I go!! lol

You can have my Lemon Chiffon if you like?? Oh no that's just being cruel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFP (will have a look at MSFN soon)
Clinique concealer
Gorgeous blush in Blossom
Perfect Topping MSF - highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Fashion e/s - inner 2/3 lid
Steamy e/s - outer 3rd lid
Contrast e/s - outer v. This and steamy look amazing together!! New BFFs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



White Rabbit e/s - brow
Fly By Blu pearlglide - lower lash line
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show Mascara

*Lips*
Nymphette l/g


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 7, 2010)

^^ I'm so trying that when I get home <3


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 8, 2010)

^^ I luuuuuv it, it's definately a new fav!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 8, 2010)

^I love my shadesticks!! I used one today for a Pink n Black look >_<

*Face:*
Prep+Prime Face Protect
MSF Natural - Dark
Amazing Concealer
Good spray of Fix+ all over

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Red Velvet shade stick - Lids
Dear Cupcake e/s - Lids
Post Haste + Passionate e/s (Blended together) - Crease
Brule e/s - Brow highlight (I like this better than Femme Fi!)
Bat Black CCB - Very thin line applied to crease + blended
Black Black pigment - Crease
Poste Haste e/s - to blend BlackBlack and Brule nicely
Black Greasepaint Stick - Lower lash line
Black Tied e/s - Lower lash line
Blacktrack
Zoomblack Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Gleeful Mineralized Blush

*Lips:*
4N lipstick + Sugartrance lipglass


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^ Is the MSFN really worth getting? I use SFP because I have really good skin and don't need the heavier liquid foundations but I was wondering what the MSFN would be like?

Sal you have no idea how much of a pain these last 2 weeks are going to be, gah!!!_

 
I mainly use it on no foundation days cos it's so easy. I really like it, I used to use it as a setting powder too until I discovered MUFE HD powder. It does give a really polished look to your base but I don't think it keeps shine away as well as some other powders.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Poor Sal, 7 weeks!! What are you going onto after that? It's funny that my work is so crap that people are all like 'yeah good on you for getting out' and I think I won't be last to leave either, I'm pretty sure there is going to be a mass exodus this year. People are encouraging me to use up my sick leave before I go!! lol

You can have my Lemon Chiffon if you like?? Oh no that's just being cruel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In 7 weeks school starts.. YAY! I'd rather be in back to back lectures for 8 hours than working in the office.. Use up your sick leave at your peril... you don't want to burn any bridges! LOL..

And thanks for the offer but I think my foray into s/sticks is over.. the relaxed one dragged so much it hurt! boo..  such a shame though, they're all so pretty.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 9, 2010)

^^ I find MSFN does nothing for stopping shine either.. come to think of it, it's not really matte at all kind of satiny.


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 10, 2010)

hey spectrolite (or anyone else!) do you find using the GPS on your lower lashline gets caught and clumps in the lashes? It's happened to me the last couple of times and it's driving me crazy!

face for shopping and buying nothing. good for my savings at least!

NARS oil free foundation
MUFE HD powder

MAC painterly paint pot
MAC tan pigment- lid
MAC dark soul pigment- outer corners
sportsgirl black pencil- waterline
covergirl lashblast

NARS irresistiblement bronzer
bobbi brown rose shimmerbrick

MAC lipglass from naked honey, forget the name!

Hope everyone had a great weekend and survived the heat!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Robyn, I hated shadesticks with a passion too (I only have Sea Me); but for some reason Relaxed s/s works for me... dunno whether they changed their formula or what, but I don't have the problems I experienced with Sea Me with Relaxed.

Oh and I do have Cakeshop s/s too - and yes, I agree that was crap! lol


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_hey spectrolite (or anyone else!) do you find using the GPS on your lower lashline gets caught and clumps in the lashes? It's happened to me the last couple of times and it's driving me crazy!_

 
Are you using is straight from the stick or on a brush? I found using the tips of my small shader brush it worked ok and was easy to smudge.

They had to have changed that formula Ali, surely they would have got the feedback that they suck-diddly-ucked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then they're still making rubbish MES's too, so maybe not?? 

I think Sugar Sweet was my biggest let down collection last year, I could happily toss what I got from that. BBR so far has been the most fruitful and useful products from the one collection for me.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 10, 2010)

Lazy sunday...

MAC unless specifed
Studio moisture tint in deep dark
Studio finish concealer (NW45)
MSFN deep dark
Notable blush(LE)
NYX 'natural' lipgloss
Maybelline mascara


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Are you using is straight from the stick or on a brush? I found using the tips of my small shader brush it worked ok and was easy to smudge.

They had to have changed that formula Ali, surely they would have got the feedback that they suck-diddly-ucked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then they're still making rubbish MES's too, so maybe not?? 

I think Sugar Sweet was my biggest let down collection last year, I could happily toss what I got from that. BBR so far has been the most fruitful and useful products from the one collection for me._

 
ah, I hadn't thought of applying it with a brush. Thanks!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_hey spectrolite (or anyone else!) do you find using the GPS on your lower lashline gets caught and clumps in the lashes? It's happened to me the last couple of times and it's driving me crazy!_

 
^Yes I do find that it clumps the lashes big time. So now I apply it to one eye at a time and blend it straight away with my #219 to remove any clumpiness (that word sounds disgusting lol... eww) before the greasepaint sets. Whats really turning me off about the B + V greasepaint sticks is the ungodly stench! They smell like rotting melted crayons but the colours are so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my look from yesterday!

*Face:*
Prep+Prime Face Protect
MSF Natural - Dark
Amazing Concealer
Trace Gold Blush - Highlighting
Nars Crazed Blush
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Mehron Pastel Palette - Teal colour on lids
V Greasepaint Stick - Lower lash line
Heavenly Natural Beauty "Hypnotic" - Lids
Earthen Glow Minerals "Iolite" - Lower lash line
Cloudburst + Stormwatch - Crease
Feline+Blacktrack
Zoomblack Mascara

*Lips:*
Prep+Prime Lip
Pomposity Lipstick

I took a pic but its hours after I applied the makeup so the colours are not as vibrant , I'm super tired and kinda oily :X


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 10, 2010)

um, you look AMAZING! wow, I love those blues on you! 

my v and b smell foul too, I thought I was the only one


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 11, 2010)

I completely sweated my makeup off today but my e/s stayed perfect! Lol thanks TFSI!

Face:

studio moisture tint med/dark
MSFN med plus
tenderling blush
true romantic (apples)
sunny by nature as a bronzer

Eyes:
TFSI
bare study
whistle brow highlight
shale all over the lid
trax outer crease
deep purple outer cnr
shroom inner cnr
maybelline line express pencil- actually really good for under 10 bucks!
Lashblast

lips- touchpoint 3D glass


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_

I took a pic but its hours after I applied the makeup so the colours are not as vibrant , I'm super tired and kinda oily :X 



_

 





 Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Today I picked up a CP at the Pro store which means makeup time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
- Oil Control
- Matte
- SFF, NC15
- Select, Moisturecover Concealer, NW15
- Set Powder, Invisible

*Cheeks*
- Sculpting Powder, Sculpt
- Superdupernatural MB
- Conjure Up MB (a tiny bit on the apples)
- Refined MSF as highlight

*Eyes*
- Artdeco e/s base
- Blanc Type e/s (highlight)
- Solar White (highlight under arch of brows, tearduct, lid)
- Copperplate e/s (outer half of lid, outer crease, lower lashline)
- Smoke & Diamonds e/s (outer third of lid & crease, outer half of lower lashline)
- Mont Black e/s (outer v, outer third of lower lashline)
- UD 24/7 e/l Zero (smudged on upper and lower lashline)
- Chanel Inimitable mascara black

*Brows*
- Brow Powder (duo) Browning
- clear H&M brow gel

*Lips*
- Fanfare l/s
- Love Nectar l/g

*Perfume*
- Calvin Klein Euphoria

*Nails*
- still: Light Affair n/p with a black lace stamping and black rhinstones


I might have troubles with the GPS (black) too. I only used it once yet all over the lid with Young Punk wet with Fix+ over it and my eyes felt weird all day. The eyelids hurt a little and my eyes teared all day.


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 11, 2010)

How awesome does S & D go with Copperplate?? The 2 textures just work so great together I lurveeeee it!!

That's not good with the GPS! To be honest I thought the SB MES's over the GPS have tended to look dry/wrinkly on my lids so I've not really gone near them much, such a shame cos they're so pretty.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_*How awesome does S & D go with Copperplate?? The 2 textures just work so great together I lurveeeee it!!*

That's not good with the GPS! To be honest I thought the SB MES's over the GPS have tended to look dry/wrinkly on my lids so I've not really gone near them much, such a shame cos they're so pretty._

 

They must be made for each other! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I will try the GPS again before I start lemming the new ones. Maybe my eyelids don't like them and if so I don't need to think about the new ones.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 16, 2010)

Today I'm wearing a look based on a look that someone on YouTube did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Black Greasepaint Stick - Lids + Lower lash line
Beauty Burst - Crease
Typographic - Crease
Solar White - Brow highlight
Contrast+Deep Truth - Inner corners + Outer v's of eyes
Blue Flame Minearlized Shadow - Lids
Reflects Transparent Blue - Lids
Blue Storm e/s - Lower lash line
Lash Blast Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - Highlighting
Trace Gold Blush - On top of Gold Magic
Superdupernatural Blush
Full Fuchsia Blush 
Fix+

*Lips:*
Chestnut lip liner
YSL Sweet Honey lipstick
Love Knot lustreglass


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jan 16, 2010)

I did a simple neutral look today. I rediscovered Angel l/s. It's been hiding under all my lippies, whoops!

Face: 
Lancome Dual Finish Foundation Powder- Matte Buffe II (I'm an NC 20 in MAC)
YSL Touche Eclat #2
Nars Orgasm Blush 
MAC By Candlelight MSF

Eyes
UDPP
Mylar e/s (highlight)
Phloof e/s (lid)
Mulch e/s (crease, outer V)
Showstopper e/s (liner)
YSL Faux Cils Mascara

Lips-
MAC Angel l/s 
Dior DiorKiss Luscious Lip-Plumping Gloss in Hawaii Coco


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 17, 2010)

I decided to use all my new pigments for my look last night.... And I also used my Napoleon Foundation (My SFF in NC40 is too light!! :S) and I remembered how much I love this foundation! I know everyone raves about MAC and MUFE but NP foundations have always worked so well on my skin...

*Eyes:*
UDPP 
Tan pigment - lid
Chocolate Brown pigment - crease and lower lashline
Dark Soul pigment - outer v
Vanilla pigment - inner v and highlight
Penultimate eyeliner
Feline
Loreal Extra Volume Collagen Mascara
Maybelline Volume Express Hypercurl Mascara
Benefit Browzings

*Face:*
MUFE All Mat Primer
Napoleon China Doll Foundation
MUFE Concealer
Napoleon Camera Finish Powder
Illamasqua Cream Blush - Dixie
Inglot Blush #21
NARS Laguna Bronzer

*Lips:*
My all time favourite lip combo - Cherish l/s and 2N l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 18, 2010)

Dark Melbourne day called for a darker look today, and I got to play with a fav SAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SS
SFP
Clinique concealer
Ben Nye camoflauge in green (to help cover a massive pimple!!)
Blonde MSF - blush and highlight

*Eyes*
TFSI
Stila Cloud e/s - inner 1/3
Strike A Pose e/s - outer 2/3 and lower lash line
Knight e/s - outer v and outer lower lash line
White Rabbit e/s - brow
Engraved powerpoint pencil - waterline
Alamay black liquid liner
Lancome Hypnose Drama mascara

*Lips *
High Tea l/s. Need to order about 5 of these at the F & F whenever that comes around!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 19, 2010)

Has anyone heard from Mrs May?? She hasnt been on in ages and I miss her great LOTD posts.....


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 19, 2010)

Have you checked the pregnancy forum? And where is Nat? Who else are we missing? Lol.. Come baaack!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 19, 2010)

^They both vanished around December but hopefully they are just having a break and will come and say Hello soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jenny is probably super busy getting ready for the baby and Nat is probably off making new gorgeous jewelry or polishing her lipsticks.. something like that! >_< 

It really does seem like we are missing more and more faces around here. I hope that this forum does not become a ghost town again!


----------



## tana2210 (Jan 19, 2010)

im still here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just busy saving/planning for a wedding so i dont have much to contribute makeup wise (all my makeup funds have been redirected to wedding funds) but im reading every day


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope so as well Bibi! I have only been a member for a few months but I have noticed it getting quiet in the past few weeks. It seems like there is less activity in the whole forum!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey peeps - haven't been on here for ages so thought I'd say 'allo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not working today, so no makeup, but yesterday I wore...

Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (lash to brow)
Copperplate e/s (crease)
Satin Taupe e/s (outer 2/3 lid)
Handwritten e/s (outer v)
Dazzle Lash

And I think it was with Lilicent CB and Kinda Sexy l/s + Smile d/g, from memory!


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 19, 2010)

I see Nat and Jen on FB and I aksed Nat why she wasn't on here as much and she said because it was getting quiet. I'll have to tell her to get her butt back on her and keep us entertained 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must admit when I start my new job on Feb 1st I might be on here less. I spent time on here during the day because my current job isn't always that busy and I knew it back to front, but the next one looks to be allot busier.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm still here and reading but not doing much make up wise! I'm in the process of moving up to Sydney so kind of busy/stressed but things should settle down soon


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 20, 2010)

^^Ohhh Michy you are moving to Sydney!? We should have another Melbourne meetup before you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When do you leave?? I'm having time off in Feb so I'll be around heaps more than usual hehehe >_< I was thinking of having a weekend in Sydney but I have to think about it.. I've never been there!

Today I did a really vibrant purple and blue look with the help of my greasepaint sticks. I felt like super bright colours today after a more subdued look yesterday.
*
Eyes:*
B+V Greasepaint Sticks - Lids
Soft Ochre paint pot - Crease to brow
Earthen Glow Minerals "African Violet" - Lids
Atlantic Blue e/s - Crease
B Greasepaint Stick - Thin line in crease
Climate Blue e/s - Crease
V Greasepaint Stick - Lower lash line
Beautiful Iris e/s - Centre of lids
Blue Storm e/s - Lower lash line
Nanogold e/s - Brow highlight

*Face/Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - Face highlighting
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Nars Crazed Blush
Fix+

*Lips:*
Cork lip liner
YSL Sweet Honey Lippie
Love Knot Lustreglass <3


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 20, 2010)

Soooo up for another Melbourne gals get together!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 20, 2010)

Yup Bibi, I am off to start a new adventure! Unfortunately I'm leaving on Sunday tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but, if people are free on Saturday afternoon..? hehehe! It's all been quite sudden but I'll definitely be visiting <3


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh I'd be up for it! but i'm working at the tennis on Sat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 count me in for the next catchup!

all you guys are on FB? we should do an Aussie spektra group


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ Good idea Sal!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Has anyone heard from Mrs May?? She hasnt been on in ages and I miss her great LOTD posts....._

 
aww thank you hun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Have you checked the pregnancy forum? And where is Nat? Who else are we missing? Lol.. Come baaack!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^They both vanished around December but hopefully they are just having a break and will come and say Hello soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jenny is probably super busy getting ready for the baby and Nat is probably off making new gorgeous jewelry or polishing her lipsticks.. something like that! >_< 

It really does seem like we are missing more and more faces around here. I hope that this forum does not become a ghost town again! _

 
I apologise ladies... I have been missing for a while as I have had other things going on with work and bubs.  I swear there was two weeks straight that I didnt wear makeup at all!!  And now that the weather is warmer I dont wear anywhere near as much - especially cos it's harder to get to the mirror with this bump in the way!!

This is barely a LOTD but I will post it anyway:

Eyes:
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Dollymix blush

Lips:
Lightly Rips l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Yup Bibi, I am off to start a new adventure! Unfortunately I'm leaving on Sunday tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but, if people are free on Saturday afternoon..? hehehe! It's all been quite sudden but I'll definitely be visiting <3_

 
^Oops! Well bon voyage, I hope that your Sydney adventure is amazing. Unfortunately I'm working this Saturday but I will let you know if I do end up visiting Sydney! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 
_And now that the weather is warmer I dont wear anywhere near as much - especially cos it's harder to get to the mirror with this bump in the way!!_

 
Nice to hear from you Jenny! Lol at the baby bump getting in the way of makeup application >_< That is too cute. I hope everything is going well


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 21, 2010)

Saw your belly pics on FB Jen and you look gorgeous!!!!!! 

If anyone wants to find me on FB my email is [email protected] Is it true that in April there going to charge $3.99 per month to use FB? Did anyone else hear this?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 21, 2010)

^^I hadnt heard that! But if they do I probably wont use it anymore 

My addy on FB is [email protected] if anyone wants to find me...


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Saw your belly pics on FB Jen and you look gorgeous!!!!!! 

If anyone wants to find me on FB my email is [email protected] Is it true that in April there going to charge $3.99 per month to use FB? Did anyone else hear this?_

 
Aww thanks hun!  I havent heard anything about FB charging although I think there was an anti-group or something.  It's probably just a hoax - they would make enough money from advertising without making people pay.

Here's what I'm wearing today... a bit more effort than yesterday as we're going out to dinner tonight (step FIL's birthday)

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - lash to brow
Smoke & Diamonds e/s - crease
MUFE Aqua Liner 21L (metallic gunmetal)
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Superdupernatural MB

Lips:
Patisserie l/s

and just for you Robyn... here's a BOTD (thats' Bump of the Day - not BUTT of the day!! just for clarification...) pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









please ignore the mess in the bathroom and the dirty mirror lol.


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 22, 2010)

So cute!!! Love a baby belly it's the most amazing feminine thing in the whole world and yours is adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S Your knockers are massive!!


----------



## tana2210 (Jan 22, 2010)

yeh a new fb charge thing goes around every two weeks or so, hasnt happened yet and im 100% sure that it would be in the newspaper or on tv if they did...with it being the centre of so many peoples functioning these days


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_So cute!!! Love a baby belly it's the most amazing feminine thing in the whole world and yours is adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S Your knockers are massive!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Yeah, they are huge.... I went from a DD to a E/F within two weeks of getting a +ve result lol.  I think I'm growing again too....


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 22, 2010)

jen you look really great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no makeup for me today, had a lazy day at home


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_





Yeah, they are huge.... I went from a DD to a E/F within two weeks of getting a +ve result lol.  I think I'm growing again too...._

 






    You'll have to tuck them into your socks at that rate!!

Just got home from a bridal trial, All That Glitters & Satin Taupe win again!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 22, 2010)

Jen you look beautiful! 

Simple makeup today... Foundation, blush and mascara because I was going to Big Day Out. Just got home and was pleased to see that my MUFE All Mat and Mat Velvet + held up all day even with 40 degree heat and a few hours in the Boiler Room!


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 23, 2010)

Just popping in... No makeup for me today... I brushed my hair but that's about the extent of it lol. 

I told you guys I've been super lazy lately!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 23, 2010)

I did another blue look. This ones been floating around in my head unrealized for a while now.

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Nyx Milk jumbo pencil - Lids + Brow
Electric Eel e/s - Lids
Rondelle e/s - Inner corners
Deep Truth e/s - Crease
Nanogold e/s - Brow highlight
Artistic Liscence Technakohl - Lower lash line
Feline Eye Kohl
Rimmel Lash Maxxx Mascara - the brush is so weird!
*
Cheeks:*
Trace Gold Blush - Highlighting
Conjure Up Mineralized Blush

*Lips:*
Chestnut Lip Pencil
Brave New Bronze lipstick
Via Vaneto Dazzleglass


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 24, 2010)

very low key day today for me...

Eyes:
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Dollymix blush

Lips:
nothing yet... will prob be pink fish tlc or something


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 25, 2010)

No makeup for me today (or all weekend for that matter).

I got an eye infection over the weekend! And I cant put makeup on for at least a week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anddddd I have to chuck out a brand new mascara I just opened....


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 25, 2010)

^That is tragic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mascara's are not cheap. I hope your eye gets better soon. Do you know what caused it??

Today I tried a high fashion black look that I learned off Nic from Pixiwoo. I really like how it came out >_<
*
Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Studio Fix Powder - I forgot I even had this! It's amazing.
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Fashion Frenzy Blush
Sassed Up Iridescent powder
Fix+ 

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Blacktrack Fluidline - Lids + winged out on the sides thickly
Carbon e/s - Over top of blacktrack + a little on the lower lash line
Rondelle e/s - Brow highlight
Black Russian Pearlglide - Lower lash line
Rimmel XXL Mascara (something like that) 
The Body Shop liquid silver glitter liner - on the lashes

*Lips:*
Chestnut lip pencil
Brave New Bronze Lipstick
Mystery Lipglass (the name rubbed off but its a really pretty iridescent pink)


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 25, 2010)

^^ The doctor thinks I am run down... Too much stress with uni.... I only have two weeks left of my whole degree so my eyes are just going to have to suck it up and get better


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 25, 2010)

^^Haha, I'm nearly finished my degree as well!! I am officially finished in April!! WOO HOO!!


And Jen you are positively glowing!!! Baby bumps are a thing of beauty, and you are just beautiful


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 26, 2010)

Humph wish I was nearly done with my degree! Only like 4 more years to go for me! Lol..


Today I did an old look from Aubrey on YouTube.. I've gone dark brunette again so the smokey looks are working for me again.


Face:

SFF nc30
select powder nc40 mixed with some BB loose powder
cubic blush
true romantic blush
smashbox bronzer

eyes:
TFSI
blacktrack as a base smudged on lid
wedge above the crease as a transition colour
sable on lid
blacktied on outer v and smudged into kohl on eyeline.
Daisychain to highlight
rucepaper inner v
blacktrack over maybelline kohl liner to set

eyelure lashlets- the volumey ones I think Emily?


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_And Jen you are positively glowing!!! Baby bumps are a thing of beauty, and you are just beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Awww thanks hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




today was simple but pretty:

Eyes:
UDPP
Blanc Type e/s - lash to brow
Contrast e/s - crease
Prussian powerpoint
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
a random smashbox l/s, I think it might be called Vibe - looks similar to Lightly Ripe l/s


----------



## MrsMay (Jan 27, 2010)

here I am again...

Eyes:
UDPP
Solar White e/s - lash to brow
Gilt by Association MES - crease
UD 24/7 liner Zero
UD e/s Zero over the top of liner
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
Superdupernatural MB

Lips:
Rubia l/s


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 27, 2010)

Neutral look today... Have to go to a funeral :S 

*Face*
MUFE All Mat
MUFE Mat Velvet +
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Napoleon Camera Finish Powder
MAC Blushbaby blush
Stila Bronzer

*Eyes*
UDPP
NYX Taupe (lid)
NYX Nude (highlight, inner v)
Mulled Cider and Modelette (crease, lower lashline)
NYX Dark Brown (outer v)
Penultimate e/l
Engraved e/l
Bourjois Waterproof Mascara

*Lips*
Cherish l/s
Boy Bait l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 31, 2010)

Today I did a cute summery, glowy, orangey look with a aqua blue pop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
Fast response eye cream
Studio Sculpt Concealer <3
Loose blot powder
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Groundwork paint pot
Fab n Flash e/s - Lids
Solar White e/s - Inner corners
Brule - Brow highlight
Detrivore "Facade" loose shadow - Crease (a matte orange colour)
A Little Folie e/s - Crease
Embark e/s - Outer v
Feline Kohl Power - Upper lash line + tight lined
Artistic License Technakohl - Lower lash line
Rimmel Lash Maxxx Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Natural Flare beauty powder - hightlighting
Superdupernatural Blush

*Lips:*
Chestnut lip liner
Brave New Bronze lipstick
Unknown bronzey coloured lipgloss


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't think I'll be posting mush in here these days, my new work has a policy for neutral/subtle makeup so no brights or full on colors for me


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I don't think I'll be posting mush in here these days, my new work has a policy for neutral/subtle makeup so no brights or full on colors for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^Boooooooo for rules!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 2, 2010)

^^ Agreed!!!! I cant believe they constrain your makeup!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 3, 2010)

That sucks dude


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 3, 2010)

Today's look was a smokey blue... thing... God knows why I put rubenseque as a base... anyhoo...

EYES:
Rubenesque p/p
Brule e/s (brow highlight)
Copperplate e/s (crease)
Contrast e/s (lid)
Carbon e/s (darken crease)
Pincurl e/s (inner V)
Feline e/k (waterlines + upper lashline)
Forever Green p/pt (lower lashline)
Girl Groove g/l (over pincurl in inner v)
Black Dazzle d/l
Penultimate Brow liner (THIS IS FREAKING AWESOME!!!)


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 4, 2010)

I wanted a peachy pink look today:

*FACE:*
MAC Prep + Prime
Revlon Colourstay Foundation
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Rimmel Stay Matte Powder
Enough Said BPB
Refined MSF

*Eyes:*
Rubenesque P/P
Paradisco (lid) 
Ego (inner v)
Bold and Brazen (crease and lower lashline)
Obviously Orange technakohl (lower lash line - under bold and brazen)
Vanilla (highlight)
Feline (waterline and tightline)
Diorshow mascara
Benefit Browzings

*Lips:*
YSL Rogue Volupte #4


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 8, 2010)

^I have misplaced one of my Rouge Volupte's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my favorite one too of course - Sweet Honey.... SOOOO devastated!

Today a simple look using some Sleek n Mac

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
From the Sleek "Curious" palette - A gorgeous taupey colour on the lids and a shimmery cream colour in the inner corners
A Little Folie e/s - Crease
Embark e/s - Outer v
Stila Smudgepot in Black - Upper lash line
Rimmel Maxxx Lash Mascara
*
Face:*
MSF Natural
Fast Response Eye Cream
Amazing Concealer
Sleek Blush in "Flamingo" - gorgeous glowey pink!
Trace Gold Blush - Highlighting
*
Lips:*
Stila lipglaze in "Brown Sugar"


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 8, 2010)

Played with some purple today and I'm gonna to make a big call and say the Sorceress palette from MM&M is my fav pallette to date from MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
SFP
Clinique conceler
Gorgeous, Dusk Rose - blush

*Eyes*
Sorceress pallette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Magnetized e/s - lids
Hold my Gaze e/s - crease
Hypnotizing e/s  - outer 1/3 & lower lash line
Altered State e/s - outer v
White Rabbit e/s - brow
Alamay black liquid liner
Dior Show mascara

*Lips*
Lollipop Lovin l/s
Smile d/g


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 9, 2010)

Simple look today...

*Face:*
MUFE All Mat
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE Concealer
Illamasqua Cream Blush - Rude
MAC P+P Transparent Finishing Powder (to set blush)

*Eyes:*
UDPP
Amber Lights (lid and lower lashline)
Spiced Chocolate from Spiced Choc Quad (crease, outer v)
Nylon (highlight)
Feline
Diorshow Mascara

*Lips:*
Patisserie l/s


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^I have misplaced one of my Rouge Volupte's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my favorite one too of course - Sweet Honey.... SOOOO devastated!
_

 

Noooo! Thats so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is one of my faves too... Because my lips are so pink it comes out really peachy looking on me. I loooooove it... I hope you find it Bibi!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 9, 2010)

Robyn your rave just convinced me to order the sorceress palette! The middle bottom row colour looks amazing!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 9, 2010)

^^ Sal, that colour is Hypnotizing, which you can also get from the Lovelace collection if you just want that colour


----------



## xLongLashesx (Feb 9, 2010)

Argh! Too late, already ordered! That's cool though bc I'm getting a palette for the price of two singles here..

It's funny bc I was at the mac counter the other day and kept going back to hypnotizing, but I had no idea it was the same in the palette!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 9, 2010)

^^ Yes definitely better value to have the palette!


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 10, 2010)

You'll love it Sal, best one by far for me, I especially love White Rabbit for my brow it's so pretty! I almost bought Hypnotizing with love lace but then I realised I already had it, lucky me


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 18, 2010)

It's been a while since I put effort into my makeup. The whole time I've been off of work I've just been wearing some eyeliner/mascara/gloss but today's look featured:

*Face:*
Nurturing Force Blot Out Anti-Shine Gel
MUFE Mat Velvet foundation
Studio Sculpt Concealer
MSF Natural

*Eyes:*
Delft paint pot
Club e/s - Lids
A Little Folie e/s - Crease
Underland e/s - Lower lash line
Entremauve pigment - Lower lash line
Nanogold e/s - Brow highlight
Feline Kohl Power - Waterline + Tightlined
Blacktrack
Zoomblack Mascara

*Cheeks: *
Joi De Vivre Cremeblend Blush <3
Superdupernatural Blush
Trace Gold Blush - Highlighting
*
Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip
Chestnut lip liner
Purple Rite lipstick 
Unknown gold/bronzey sheer gloss

I my new Hakuhodo brushes and they are amazing. The flat topped powder/foundation brush (G527) is so sexy and soft it was such a pleasure just feeling it on my skin lol... I'm going to stop now before I sound like too much of a brush pervert.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_The flat topped powder/foundation brush (G527) is so sexy and soft it was such a pleasure just feeling it on my skin lol... *I'm going to stop now before I sound like too much of a brush pervert.*
_


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe I am the only one that is not crazy about Sorceress palette.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only bought it because Hold my gaze e/s looked pretty.

Today I wore:

*Face*
Select SPF 15 foundation NC20
Koh Gen Do concealer
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural powder
MUFE Mat Bronze 
Illamasqua blush 
Dior Amber diamond skin highlighter

*Eyes*
Bare Study pp
Odd Couple MES light shade - inner
Odd Couple MES purple - crease
Signed, Sealed - v
VOV felt tip liner
P+P lash primer
Shu mascara

*Lips*
TLC Fuchsia Fix
Steal My Heart l/g


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 19, 2010)

On my way for a boogie in the city to see Orbital wooohoo!! Well I'll watch other people boogie while I sip my drink and look fashionable haha... 

*Face:*
Nurturing Force Blot Out stuff
Mufe Mat Velvet + Yaby Liquid Foundation
MSF Natural

*Eyes:*
Black CCB
Cinderfella MES - Lids
Carbon - Crease
Stila Cobalt Clutch - Lower lash line
Blue Flame e/s - Lower lash line
Rondelle e/s - Brow highlight
Feline Kohl Power - tightlined
Fascinating Eye Kohl - waterline
Zoomblack Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Full Fuchsia Blush
Pearl Matte Face Powder to highlight


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

Woo hoo TGIF!!!  What is everyone doing for the weekend?

Face
Shiseido pink primer
Face and Body foundation C2
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural powder
MUFE Mist & Fix
Illamasqua Lover Blush
Dior Diamond Shimmer highlight

Eyes  Quad 4 from Spring Forecast Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Painterly pp
Soba e/s (all over the lid base)
Flip e/s (mid lid)
Aztec Brick e/s (crease)
Creole Beauty e/s (crease)
Manila Paper e/s (highlight)
VOV felt tip liner
Shu Mascara

Lips
Victorian l/s
Red Devil l/g


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes TGIF!! How are you liking the quad 4? I think it's such a nice quad, a lot people said it's dupeable and not very unique, but I think it's a lovely quad, because each colour is usable.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 25, 2010)

^^It is really dupable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I already have Flip e/s from BBR last year and other shades are similar to the perm shades. But then I always forget to use them together, so thought might as well LOL. Love the new casing!


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I like the new casing, too.  I don't find it that bad with fingerprints tbh. I'm so in love with quad 3! Bruised plum gives me such a nice brushover, it's just lovely ^__^


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2010)

^ Yeah, I hold on to the edge of the quad, so haven't really noticed the fingerprints either.  I am glad you are loving quad 3! No wonder it is sold out.. but then it is all about purple shadows nowdays lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Woo hoo TGIF!!!  What is everyone doing for the weekend?_

 
Not wearing much makeup this weekend... Visiting a lovely village in South Australia called "Adelaide"... Not sure if anyone has heard of it.. heheheheheheheehheheeheh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nah my Nona lives here so have come for a few days to visit. Its soooooo hot :S


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 26, 2010)

^ Are you planning to grab some MUFE stuff?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 27, 2010)

^^ I didnt even think of that. Unfortunately I probably wont get to buy any MUFE because I dont have any money


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 27, 2010)

Sugarsweet Look today! >_< My partner said that I looked like a pretty little colourful bird lol.
*
Face:*
Fix+
MUFE Mat Velvet
MSF Natural
*
Eyes:*
Primer Potion - I'm really liking this!
NYX Milk Jumbo - on the brow bone + Inner corners
Mehron Tropical Palette - A coral colour on the lids
Mystery Kohl Power - Lower lash line, smudged
Dear Cupcake - Lids
Stars + Rockets - Outer v
Beauty Burst - Crease
Top Hat + Parfait Amour - Crease
Sugarshot - Brow highlight
Aquavert - Inner corners, over top of Milk
Calypso Minerals "Panic" - Lower lash line
Blacktrack
Zoomblack Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Joi-de-Vivre Cremeblend Blush
Sleek Flamingo Blush
Sassed Up Iridescent powder - Highlighting
*
Lips:*
Clear gloss


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ I didnt even think of that. Unfortunately I probably wont get to buy any MUFE because I dont have any money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh well, there is always next time!!


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^ Yeah, I hold on to the edge of the quad, so haven't really noticed the fingerprints either.  I am glad you are loving quad 3! No wonder it is sold out.. but then it is all about purple shadows nowdays lol_

 
I think I'm so in love with it because I got a lot of purple eyeshadows because it's my favourite colour but they all end up making me look like I got punched in the eye or too bright for my liking.  So it's the first purple eyeshadows that gives me a nice look. 


Today's look:

*Face*

Smashbox Photofinish Primer
IT cosmetics bye bye undereye
Face atelier ultra foundation
NARS Orgasm Illuminator
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
Mineralize Skinfinish Petticoat - blush
Mineralize Skinfinish By Candlelight - highlight
Fix+

*Eye Area

*UDPP
Fresco Rose p/p
Bruised Plum e/s - Lid
Black Tulip e/s - Outer edge
Jungle Moon e/s - Smudge on top of liner
Manila Paper e/s - highlight and inner corner
UD 24/7 - Zero e/l
Lashblast mascara 
Spiked b/p
Anastasia brow gel 

*Lips
*Laugh a lot l/s


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 1, 2010)

Pretty girly look for today XD

*Face*

Smashbox Photofinish Primer
IT cosmetics bye bye undereye
Face atelier ultra foundation
NARS Orgasm Illuminator
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
Azalea Blossom b/o 
Mineralize Skinfinish Petticoat - lightly over blush
Mineralize Skinfinish By Candlelight - highlight
Fix+

*Eye Area

*UDPP
Fresco Rose p/p
Jest - Lid
Very Violet- Outer edge
Jungle Moon e/s - Smudge on top of liner
Modelette e/s - wash over
Manila Paper e/s - highlight and inner corner
UD 24/7 - Zero e/l
Lashblast mascara 
Spiked b/p
Anastasia brow gel 

*Lips
*Bubblegum l/s
Cha cha l/g


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 1, 2010)

Gotta say, I'm not blown away by this Sorceress palette.. I was expecting more pigment. Edge of dark.. um hello? Pigment? 

So I did a look with it, but it turned out a little Barbie-esque.. not so bad in photos but in real life it's a little girly. Plus I had to seriously pack this stuff on.. too much work for me really.

Face
Philosophy the present- primer
Bourjois  Healthy mix in Dark Beige
NW20 moisture cover
MSFN med plus
Stila bronzer
Cubic blush
Sigma Ruby Tuesday Blush.. omg this stuff has way too much pigment and just sort of splattered on my cheek even with a 188 I ended up way too pink! lOL

Eyes
TFSI
painterly p/p
Yoghurt under brow
Magnetised inner 1/3 (later went over with Hypnotizing bc it was too light)
Hypnotizing all over lid
Altered state in outer crease
white rabbit on inner corners (this is the only colour I really like!)
Maybelline black kohl
Edge of dark to go over (useless)
black track bc I was so frustrated with edge of dark, then black tied over that.
bucket loads of lashblast

Lips- nothing yet.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha Sal, remember my post last week? I said I could be the only one here that is not crazy about Sorceress palette lol..  I don't think I even touched Edge of Dark e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You look HOT though..  Me loves it!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 1, 2010)

Aww thanks! Makes two of us not crazy about this thing, thinking of putting mine up for sale. Even altered state barely has any pigment and I like my shadows to have a bit of grunt! Lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ LOL really? I love Altered state! Magnetized is just a poor, paler version of Beautiful Iris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW Sal, have you been to EL Warehouse lately?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah altered state doesn't lay down enough colour as I'd like, it comes out sort of greyed not the beautiful rich purple in the pan!

I've left work (to go back to uni) now so I don't get access to it anymore, I'm going to try again and see if my partner's employer has access though


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

^Yeah, true.. It was grey purple the first time I tried it, but then with the 2nd time, I used Artifact pp and really packed on the shadow and it was ok.

Cool. I wanna go, but I want to make sure if they have some good eyeshadows.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 2, 2010)

Love the look xLongLashesx!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 2, 2010)

Sal, you're a babe!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol I'm blushing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want to see more pics of everyone! Get the cameras out ladies!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 2, 2010)

^All of you girls are drop dead gorgeous >_< There is no shortage of hotties in Australia! 

Something a bit different today. I'm so bored of where I place my shadows... Usually it's pretty much Lid Colour, Crease Colours, Highlight.. Blahhh. So I put the colour I was going to use on my lids on my brow bone instead. Me likey!

*Face:*
Nurturing Force Blot Out
MUFE Mat Velvet
MSF Natural
Studio Sculpt Concealer

*Eyes:*
Primer Potion
MSF Natural - Wash all over 
Blunt Blush - Crease
Heavenly Natural Beauty "Couture" - Brow highlight - Its a bright metallic gold
Feline Kohl Power - Tight lining
Blacktrack Fluidline - Upper lash line super winged out + to define the inner corners
Push the Edge Pigment - Lower lash line
Zoomblack Mascara
Brows - Defined with Embark and Carbon... super strong brow today >_<

*Cheeks:*
Style Demon Blush + Superdupernatural (I need a backup of this... if anyone sees one lemme know)
Pearlmatte Face Powder - Highlighting

Lips: 
Going for something nude me thinks... Chestnut + Siss w/ Sugar Trance lipglass maybe


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

Got my Dior Green Designer palette on today, which is similar to Photorealism quad, but more on the seaformy side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Shiseido Primer
Giorgio Armani Face Fabric foundation
Koh Gen Do concealer
MSFN
Hipness Blush
Dior Diamond Shimmer highlight

Eyes
Dior Designer palette in Green
Vov Felt tip liner
Shu Mascara

Lips
Bubblegum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I need a back up of this!
Via Veneto d/g


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 2, 2010)

That sounds like a gorgeous palette Nat!! I got rid of my PR quad, it was too... I dunno... flat?? for me


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

^Oh no, really?  I thought the shades were interesting, even though two of the medium shades look identical on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Dior green palette is this one hehe (image belongs to jojoba)


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Got my Dior Green Designer palette on today, which is similar to Photorealism quad, but more on the seaformy side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
Shiseido Primer
Giorgio Armani Face Fabric foundation
Koh Gen Do concealer
MSFN
Hipness Blush
Dior Diamond Shimmer highlight

Eyes
Dior Designer palette in Green
Vov Felt tip liner
Shu Mascara

Lips
Bubblegum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I need a back up of this!
Via Veneto d/g_

 











 I want that quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, is it still available for sale? *goes off to google*

I love Bubblegum, too!! Isn't it the most beautiful colour?! I got two of those! (nordie stuffed up and gave me an extra but I'm not telling ) 

The lipsticks in SCF rocked!! I can't wait to try out Rose Maiden, Fresh Salmon and Colour me Coral on Monday XD.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2010)

sunniechan, this green quint was Asia exclusive! Things I had to do to get this quint.. 

Wow.. you are so lucky!! Woo hoo for the freebie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Isn't this similar to Lady Gaga lippy? How come you don't like that one?

I have Fresh Salmon and it is not the lippy I expected lol


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 3, 2010)

^^Nooooooooooooo! I need it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Is it still available in Asia? I have friends in many different asian countries. 

Yeah, I was like woo hoo lucky!! Not so lucky today though... Someone stole my $500 bike jacket from my b/f's car last night.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I now have to shell out $$$ for a new one. T.T

Lady Gaga and bubblegum are nothing alike on my lips.  Gaga goes pale lilacy colour on me and makes me look like a zoombie, and bubblegum goes pink with mauvey undertones bring colour to my face. 

They look quite different in the tube as well. gaga is pink with blue undertones, and bubble is pink with purple undertones.  I'm crap at describing colour though.  But gaga looks really bright in the tube as well. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I have Fresh Salmon and it is not the lippy I expected lol_

 
Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2010)

^^ I am not sure! It might though! My niece picked up a MAC eyeshadow at a Malaysian store, which was released two years ago lol. 

Oh no.. I am sorry to hear about your jacket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That really sucks! Grr

Hmm.. I think it was lipstick queen's swatch?  I know they look totally different in tubes, but somehow they looked identical on her. Oh well, I will soon find out, I guess!  Lady Gaga is really similar to Snob, which looks dead on me, but it looks fantastic with a sick smokey look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 
_Is that a good thing or a bad thing?_

 
Haha bad!! Same as Victorian.. I can't stand frost/lustre lippies and doh.. And they look really brighter than what I thought too.. I think I am getting used to Fresh Salmon, but it wasn't lurve at first sight.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 3, 2010)

lol! Yeah maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I might go searching for it XD.  

Yeah, I'm so upset about it... especially because some idiots vandalised my scooter in December.  My b/f is such a sweetie and offered to buy me the jacket. 

I don't know this lipstick queen.  I think undertones really show up on my lips though, because I have such dark pigmented lips.  Like Modesty l/s looks pink on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried snob last week, it's looked nicer than gaga on me, but still weird.  Snob is brighter on me.  

My line of thought with lipsticks is it's not what colour skin you are but what colour your lips are that plays most impact on what l/s suits you or not.  I've seen many people on Youtube with NC40-42 on youtube that gaga looked great on.  

Stupid pigmented lips.  One MUA is fascinated with my lips and wants to try on different lipsticks on me every time I go to her shop.  I was so hopeful about lip erase, but it made the situation worse >.>.  Someone recommended bubbles, so I'm going to order that when I do my big order with nordies again XD.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2010)

Good luck! It is really pretty! I think I am going to get myself another Dior quint.

Grr.. We had our house and car broken in before and you just feel angry how people can do stuff like that. It is really sweet of your boyfriend though! Yay.

I have pigment lips too, but probably not as strong as you.. I can get away with putting foundation over.  Pigmented lips have never been a problem for me. With the lighter skin shade, if your eye makeup is not strong, nude/pale lippies can wash you out. Different story with darker skin shade though. 

Bubbles?  Really?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 3, 2010)

HOLY SHIT.... thats gorgeous!! where can I get this? what body organ will I need to sell to get it?? LOLOL!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^Oh no, really? I thought the shades were interesting, even though two of the medium shades look identical on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Dior green palette is this one hehe (image belongs to jojoba)



_


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_HOLY SHIT.... thats gorgeous!! where can I get this? what body organ will I need to sell to get it?? LOLOL!!_

 
Hahaha


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, in the SCF thread a girl said she had the same problem with lip erase and that if you put bubbles on and put the lipstick of your choice that the lipstick of choice will look true to colour.  I hope it works for me ^_^


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2010)

Purple + Teal look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Studio Tint Foundation
MSF Natural
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Fix+ 

*Eyes:*
Mehron Tropical Palette - Purple on the lids
Mystery Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Interview Mineralized Shadow - Purple on top of the Mehron
A Little Folie - Crease
UD "Alice" - Brow highlight + Inner corners
Teal Pigment - Lower lash line
Blacktrack
Zoomblack Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Perfect Topping MSF - Highlighting
Conjure Up Blush

*Lips:*
Most Popular Lipstick
Sweet Strawberry lipglass


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_Yeah, in the SCF thread a girl said she had the same problem with lip erase and that if you put bubbles on and put the lipstick of your choice that the lipstick of choice will look true to colour.  I hope it works for me ^_^_

 
How about lip liner? Does it help at all?


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 4, 2010)

Lip Liner helps but I'm lazy so if a sheer coat of something will do the same, then I prefer that method.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

FOTD as requested by Nat. Check out the funky yellow curtains I've got in my bathroom. Jealous?

NW35 SFF 
MSFN med plus
True Romantic blush
Pink Leopard

Eyes: 
Too faced lockdown shadow primer in bedroom eyes- shimmery taupe
blanc type for brow highlight
sorceress palette- gave it one more go but have forgotten the names sorry!
grey green colour on lid
pigmentless black in crease
white rabbit inner corner
bright deep purple smudged over black kohl liner.

Lips
paw paw ointment
Honeylove


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ Great look!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the honeylove on you! I'm now going to go try it next time I'm at mac XD  Love the blush, too! :3


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

You'd rock Honeylove! It's like Blankety but with more colour to it. She also showed me Kinda Sexy which was out of stock.. I'm lemming that for my next B2M.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope it looks half as good as it does on you, and I'd still be very happy XD.  Is it anything like Kinda Sexy? I wanted to get Kinda Sexy yesterday, and forgot to ask her to get it for me. :S Is Honeylove anything like Kinda Sexy?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

Hot look, Sal


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

the two are similar but Kinda Sexy was brighter pink

the website says Honeylove is "light honey beige toned with rose" where Kinda Sexy is "neutral pinky rose"


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

You are rocking it Sal!! I love your special yellow prop too!
Oh boy, I would kill to have your lashes!!
Do you have Hug me l/s?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

I do have Hug Me! Its a favourite


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh cool.. How does Honeylove look compare to Hug me? I can't pull off nudes, except Hug me.

I didn't really like Honeylove on this woman, but I love it on you!
http://www.temptalia.com/brett-freed...ck-makeup-tips


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

Hug Me is a smidge deeper and more rose. Here's a swatch of Honeylove in the middle with Blankety (on the left) and Hug Me (on the right).

I find nudes hard as well, Blankety on it's own looks heinous on me but with Ample Pink over the top I quite like it. Honeylove I can pull off straight from the tube.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

I just watched that video and she looks really washed out, bad lighting. Mine doesn't look like the tube she was holding! Looked more creme d'nude to me.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 9, 2010)

Nyoooooo! Now I'm lemming honeylove, Kinda sexy and the one that's browny (is that hug me?)

I'm really getting to the nudes and pink atm.  I never wore those before, because I hated shopping for l/s and I just got dark lippies that I liked in the tube. So I never had 'everyday' lipsticks that I could wear.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

I could give you some other 'everyday' nudes you'd like!

Patisserie
Marquise'd
High Tea
NYX Black Label Diva


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ Thank you!!

Argh!! I'm going to be so broke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really love freckletone and modesty! Though Modesty isn't a nude, it goes pink on my lips XD.  The mua recommended me peachstock last night but didn't have any testers or stock.  I'm kind of tempted to get it from the GMLOL collection w/o with the packaging lol XD


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

Jubilee is great too! Here's a swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hug Me on the left for comparison
Jubilee on the right

You can see Hug Me has a slighty more mauve/pink tone to it and Jubilee is more brown


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks!! Jubilee does look very nice! 

My wallet just told me that it disowned me!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 9, 2010)

^ I took in my list of lippies to MAC and that's the first nude the MUA suggested since I don't think I can pull off Myth


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 9, 2010)

ooh Jubilee looks pretty! I've had my eye on that one for ages.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 9, 2010)

I tried Peachstock and it made me look washed out. MUA said it was because I didn't have a strong eye makeup lol.  I don't really like Myth either on its own, but it is fantastic layering other shade on top. sunniechan it would work as a great lip eraser for you


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks! I might get peachstock instead of P&P, since all the swatches I'm seeing of P&P looks almost neon. XD


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 10, 2010)

*Face:*
Studio Tint Foundation
Studio Sculpt Concealer
MSF Natural
Pearlmatte Face Powder - Highlight
*
Eyes:*
Delft p/p
Deep Blue Green Pigment - Lids
Reflects Transparent Teal - Lids
V Greasepaint stick - Lower lash line
A Little Folie - Crease
Viz-a-Violet Pigment - Lower lash line
Nanogold - Brow highlight
Blacktrack + Feline
Zoomblack Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Nars Crazed

*Lips:*
Dunno yet :X


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 10, 2010)

Colour 3 quad look..

philosophy primer
SFF NC30/NW35 mix
MSFN med plus
Cubic+True Romantic blush
Pink leopard

Eyes
TFSI
Purple shadestick on lashline- Royal Hue I think
all four colours from colour 3 quad
Pink Mink highlight
Bruised Plum on inner 1/2 lid
Jungle Moon on outer and crease
the darkest purple shade smudged over Kohl and inter outer V
shroom to highlight inner V

looks much brighter than this IRL!

Honeylove lippie
subculture lip liner (I've discovered this is exactly the same in every way to priceline's $2 DB lip liner in cinnamon. same colour, same texture everything!!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 11, 2010)

^^Love black tulip on you!!

How are you liking the quad so far? Are you getting any other stuff or have you got other stuff from scf?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 11, 2010)

It's a great quad, very usable. I'd prefer bruised plum to be more purple than pink but I did a very quick look with it today. I want to play around more with a smokier look. 

After reading your raves I think I want to get the blush ombres.. Problem is that if I buy anything else I won't fit it in my new train case! Thinking it might be a good way to curb my obsession.. Lol!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 11, 2010)

^^ Yeah, if bruised plum was bit more purple I'd be all over that, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But the softness of bruised plums makes it great for everyday wear imho. Whereas for me, if it was more purple it would less easier to wear.






 That is a great way to curb it! I was never a blush person before b/o. However I don't have a huge blush collection, but that being said I never fell in love blushes before. I'm a makeup newbie, that's might be why I love them so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you have blushes you love already, I'd say skip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just that I never had any blushes I loved before. Before b/o I used to just put on blush for the sake of putting it on.  b/o are the first blushes I fell in love with and happy to wear blush without any eyeshadow makeup, and use blush as the focus of my makeup.

As I said before I have a smallish blush collection.  Like I own like 5 Nars blushes; orgasm, mata hari, torrid, crazed, and gilda. 2 mac powder blushes; breezy and dollymix and 4 creme blushes; JDV, OO, SSSE (from lillyland collection) and quartz. I have some dior, estee lauder blushes that was GWP that i never use, too.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 11, 2010)

Today i've gone smokey with viva glam cyndi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm loving viva gaga tho, I find I can't wear Saint Germain - but I can wear gaga!!! This is probably one of few cases were I'll vote for lustre over amplified. heheh.

FACE:
P+P
SFFNW15 + MinSatFinishNW20
Mineralise Loose "Light Medium"
Refined Golden Bronzer (contour)
Springsheen BPB

EYES:
Groundwork p/p
Brule e/s (highlight)
Wedge e/s (crease)
Showstopper e/s (crease to darken)
Satin Taupe e/s (lid)
Phloof! e/s (inner highlight)
Blacktrack f/l
Studio Fix Lash
Black brow/p
Brow set

LIPS:
Brick l/l
Viva Glam Cyndi l/s


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I don't really like Myth either on its own, but it is fantastic layering other shade on top. sunniechan it would work as a great lip eraser for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Myth (on its own) looks crap on most ppl. Have you tried myth with vegas volt? That's hot. Kinda ends up like Ravishing l/s.

Sunniechan - you could try Blankety, Hug Me, Jubilee, Modesty or Honeylove? I find these have a bit more OOMPH to them and don't make ppl look so washed out which Myth and Creme d'Nude can tend to do on some ppl.

Pick of the bunch is Honeylove tho... I freaking LOVE that colour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A nice pinkier nude is Kinda Sexy - that's HOT.


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 11, 2010)

^^ Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  I have modesty, freckletone and half n' half.  I love the first two a lot! Though I wouldn't say modesty is nude for me, it's goes pink on my lips, like how gaga looks on a lot of people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next on the list is Honeylove, Jubilee and Kinda sexy, as long as they go on nice.  I'll get Hug me and Blankety after that.  I'm spending so much money atm on mac.  SCF ate so much of it!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Myth (on its own) looks crap on most ppl. Have you tried myth with vegas volt? That's hot. Kinda ends up like Ravishing l/s.

Sunniec_

 
 That's what I just said.. I use it to layer with other lippy.. I actually bought it to wear with Morange


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 13, 2010)

^I did a Lady Gaga telephone look today >_< I love the film clip and all of her and Beyonce's looks. I used this as a reference:





 
*
Face:* 
Mehron Primer
Mufe Mat Velvet Foundation
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Fix+

*Eyes:* 
Shadow Insurance
Mehron Pastel Palette - Purplish/Blue colour on the lids as a base
NYX Milk Jumbo - Blended on the brow bone
Black Greasepaint Stick - Lower lash line
Detrivore Cosmetics "Benthos" (matte navy/purplish blue) - Lids
Detrivore Cosmetics "Bone" (matte white) - Brow highlight
Carbon e/s - Crease
Fascinating Eye Kohl - Waterline
Sleek Graphite Palette - Shimmery white near tearduct
Sleek Graphite Palette - Black colour on lower lash line
Feline Kohl Power - tightline
Zoomblack Mascara

*Cheeks:* 
Tippy Blush - a light application

*Lips:* 
Prep+Prime Lip
Anime Lip Tar


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 13, 2010)

^^ Oh my freakin gawd Bibi! I loved that look in the vid!! All the make up in the clip made me do this --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to the Lady Gaga concert on Wednesday night and after seeing the video I'm so excited now !!!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 13, 2010)

^Yes I agree, the makeup is amazing. I pretty much watched the clip in slo-mo so I could get frames of all of the looks and study them. 
I'm spewing because there are a few tickets left to one of her Melbourne shows but I can't afford them at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna drop a few hints to my other half about how I wish I could afford to go lol.... The thing is, the concert is on HIS birthday and I'm not sure if he wants to spend it with Gaga and her fans like I do >_<

What are you going to wear to the show Carina?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 13, 2010)

Haha you're so cute, Bibi!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_What are you going to wear to the show Carina?_

 

I have noooo idea Bibi!!!! I wanna wear some crazy makeup that I normally wouldn't wear, but I know that the last time I went to her concert with the Pussycat Dolls there were girls there dressed up big time and with crazy makeup on and I laughed at them! hahahaha! So I don't want to be one of those people being laughed at! 

But I definitely think I want to wear a super bright lip.. I wish I owned show orchid or something like that... I might go and B2M a lippie while I'm on lunch tomorrow...


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 14, 2010)

Go big Carina there isn't many opportunities where you can get a bit outrageous with your makeup and not look out of place and a Gaga concert is definitely one of those places! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No makeups today, cannot shake this cold so there's no point putting anything on cos I'll still look like sh*t!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 14, 2010)

^I agree, you should be crazy outrageous. Who cares if people laugh? You shouldn't because I'm sure what ever you do will be gorgeous. If I were going I would do something totally wild and worthy of Gaga. What ever you do, you have to take pictures for us >_<! B2M'ing for a lippie is a great idea. I love Show Orchid


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 14, 2010)

I did another Gaga inspired look today. Well this time it was Beyonce's yellow Honey-B look that she wore in the diner. I swapped yellow with orange though.

*Face:*
MUFE Mat Velvet
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Pearl Matte Face Powder
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
MSF Natural - All over lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
A Little Folie - Crease
Perky Paint Pot - applied with an angled brush in a extended cat eye shape
Sugarpill "Flamepoint" Eyeshadow - Over top of Perky
Feline Kohl Power - Tightlining
Blacktrack Fluidline - Upper lash line
Orpheous Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Zoomblack Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Optimistic Orange Cremeblend Blush
Nars Exhibit A
Superdupernatural Blush
*
Lips:*
Stila Lipglaze - Brown Sugar


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Mar 16, 2010)

FACE
Nivea tinted moisturiser
MAC Ripe Peach blush ombre
NARS Albatross highlighting powder

EYES
UDPP
MAC Patina eyeshadow
MAC Wedge eyeshadow
Clinique Chocolate Lustre cream shaper
Urban Decay Zero 24/7 eyeliner

LIPS
MAC Viva Glam Cyndi


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2010)

Something simple today ~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face ~
NP Foundation Look B2
NARS Sin
Etude #3 Highlighter

Eyes ~
Seedling
Rich & Earthy
Skintone 2
Lancome Mascara
Lancome eyeliner (its a brown shimmery colour)

Lips ~
Way To Love
Smile


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2010)

Thought I would use Young Punk MES today.

Face
Shu mousse base/primer
Studio Sculpt NC20
Koh Gen Do concealer and powder
Azalea Blossom b/o
Dior diamond shimmer

Eyes
TFSI
Blackground p/p
Young punk MES + Fix+ (lid)
Mylar e/s (blend out MES to the brow bone)
Universal Mix p/g (inner corner)
VOV Felt tip pen liner in Black
Shu mascara

Lips
Lip Erase
Honeylove l/s
Gold Rebel l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 18, 2010)

Pics Nat?? Sounds pretty


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 18, 2010)

^^ Sorry Robyn, my camera is at home. Meh.. I am not crazy about this look..  
Young punk MES- Meh..   Nude lips - Meh, Meh!!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 18, 2010)

^^I've barley touched my SB MES's I was dying for them when they came out and now I don't really have much use for them??


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^I've barley touched my SB MES's I was dying for them when they came out and now I don't really have much use for them??_

 
^Well now that Autumn and Winter are finally upon us I am going to really let loose with the SB shadows. I think because it was a winter collection in the States that came out in Summer here it was a bit strange. I don't mind dramatic glittery eyes in summer mind you but fun summery colours just seem to look better in summer so I kind of neglected mine too. I do where them if I'm going out on the town though. I'm thinking of wearing Blue Flame to see Massive Attack tomorrow.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 21, 2010)

Robyn, I think MES are overrated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't buy them anymore!

It is 12am and I am still wearing my makeup on, because I love looking at my beloved Lancome Erika shadow.. So sad


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 21, 2010)

Hehehe Nat you are adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did a purple look today! Please excuse me if I don't remember all the names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face:

NP Primer
C2 Face and Body
Eliz Arden Concealer
MSFN Medium
Ripe Peach B/O
Soft and Gentle MSF
Blot powder Medium

Eyes:

Painterly p/p
Digit e/s
Beautiful Iris e/s
Stars n Rockets e/s
MUFE #9 (lavenderish)
MUFE #92 (PURPLE!!!)
Shroom e/s

Lips:

Victorian l/s
Funky Fusion l/g


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 21, 2010)

^^ Whoa that sounds really bright Mich! Especially #92!!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 22, 2010)

^That sounds super pretty Michy. I love purple looks!

My LOTD: Still in my pajama's. I call it "Sleepy Chic."


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't have a camera but if it still looks half decent tonight when I get home after TAFE I'll take a pic. Purples never photograph well for me :/


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 22, 2010)

Talkin about MUFE #92.. has anyone ever had an allergic reaction to that e/s?

I wore it the night of the lady gaga concert and my eyelids became sooooo swollen and red.... I looked like a junkie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought it might have been the latex lash glue but I used the glue on sat night and there was no reaction... It was the first time I had used my MUFE #92 :S


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 22, 2010)

Awww that sounds bad Carina, play it safe next time if you had that reaction, maybe try a patch test on yourself and see if it has any effect?

On another note when I see anyone use Blush Ombre's in their look and they list it as Ripe Peach B/O I always think body odour and have a giggle 'hmm peachy BO nice!' Great look Mich! You rock the brights


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Talkin about MUFE #92.. has anyone ever had an allergic reaction to that e/s?

I wore it the night of the lady gaga concert and my eyelids became sooooo swollen and red.... I looked like a junkie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought it might have been the latex lash glue but I used the glue on sat night and there was no reaction... It was the first time I had used my MUFE #92 :S_

 
I know the original formula used to stain the lids, but not the new formula.. I didn't get the allergic reaction when I used it though..  It is annoying Carina!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 22, 2010)

Here are some crappy photos.. the camera washes everything out


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 24, 2010)

Mich where did your pics go? that look was so pretty! my camera washes my looks out too.. humph.
EDIT: aahh.. cancel that.. I got home and the pics are back! bizarre.

I put satin taupe over a matte dark grey base today.. luurve!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

I tried Bough Grey e/s over All Ages e/s.. Pretty!!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 24, 2010)

I wore Bough Grey today as well Nat! I paired it with Stila's Cloud, very noice


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

^^ Yay, I have no idea what Cloud looks like, but I am yaying for Bough Grey! lol. Do you like it? It is not as pigmented as I like, but still pretty. I want a back up!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 24, 2010)

Today I used tonnes of limited... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
P+P
SFFNW15 + HyerReal NC200+ Strobe Liquid + HyperReal Bronze FX
Medium Min Loose Powder
Ripe Peach Blush Ombre

EYES: (weird combo - but it worked!!)
Painterly p/p
Mink Pink e/s (brow highlight)
Fascinating e/k (centre 1/3 lid)
Stacked 2! Beige Frost (centre 1/3 lid)
Rave p/l (inner + outer 1/3s lid)
Black Tuilip e/s (inner + outer 1/3s lid)
Wedge e/s (crease)
Jungle Moon e/s (lower lashline)
Carbon e/s (deepen crease)
Smolder e/k (waterline)
Studio Fix Lash Black
Brow set
Black b/p

LIPS:
Magenta l/l
Girl About Town l/s
Loud & Lovely c/g


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 24, 2010)

^^ Haha.. can't imagine you with bright lips!


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Yay, I have no idea what Cloud looks like, but I am yaying for Bough Grey! lol. Do you like it? It is not as pigmented as I like, but still pretty. I want a back up!_

 
I wouldn't say back up worthy for me but it is really nice and I had no problem with colour payoff but I only used it out the corners and into the crease slightly, it might be different if I try a wash with it. Cloud is like a light/mid taupey/silver shimmery colour it's heaven and I'm in love with it, I use it all the time lately.

Ali I almost wore Girl About Town today! I had it on and everything but then chickened out on the way to work and took it off


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 25, 2010)

^^ Yeah the colour pay out is not as good as other MAC silver/grey shades. LOL I was going to buy a back up, so I can depot one, but it looks like I am going to depot anyway!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2010)

^Bough Grey is surprisingly beautiful! I really love it and I wore it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Mufe Mat Velvet
Mac Blot
Dirty Plum Blush
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder

*Eyes:*
Primer Potion
Bough Grey e/s - Lids
A Little Folie + Embark - Crease
Feline Kohl Power - Upper and lower lash line
Blacktrack -  Upper lash line
Zoomblack Mascara

*Lips:*
Prep+Prime Lip
Birds and Berries Lipstick - Mehhhh Gladiola is a heaps better formula and colour....


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 29, 2010)

green look today for a change.

studio moisture tint med/dark
studio finish concealer NW25
MSFN med+ applied with a buki
Gingerly blush
Golden bronzer- not so happy with this, too sheer.


eyes

TFSI
brule for brow highlight
ricepaper inner v
sumptuous olive on lid
club in crease
modellette to blend club into brule
embark outer v
Teddy to line top and bottom

lips

Maybelline's new lippy in Nearly There 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this colour! its a frosty-ish nude but not a bad frost.. if that makes sense?
Moth to flame d/g


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 29, 2010)

^^ Was that the MAC bronzer? I wasn't a fan of that one either and now I love my NARS one


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep! The mac bronzer in golden. I bought laguna but it's too pale for me right now, can't wait til winter so I can try it out!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 29, 2010)

^^ lol Laguna is too pale for you?!?!?! Arent you only NC30??? 

I'm NC40 and I have to use a very light hand with Laguna otherwise I look like a muddy faced two year old 

But I agree Golden has the poorest colour payoff of any bronzer I have ever used.......


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 29, 2010)

Golden isn't a jet milled powder, that's why the payoff isn't as good; I use Refined Golden (which is jet milled) or the MUFE Mat Bronzer and find I get more bang for the buck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is yesterday's look.. I'm home sick today with a damn cold (poo)...
Kinda got carried away with layering colours. 

FACE:
P+P
SFFNW15+ HyperRealNC200+ Strobe Liquid
Min. Loose "Light Medium"
Cantaloupe BPB (Nat - this is SO freakin awesome, so glad I didn't bother with Peaches BPB!)

EYES:
UDPP
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (brow highlight)
Carbon e/s (lid + lower lashline)
Club e/s (lid over carbon)
Aquadisiac e/s + White Frost e/s (inner 1/3 lid)
Swimming e/s (middle 1/3 lid)
Woodwinked e/s (outer 1/3 lid + lower lashline)
Copperplate e/s (crease)
Feline e/k (waterlines)
Blacktrack fluidline (upper lashline)
Studio Fix Lash Black Fix
Black Impeccible Brow Pencil
Brow Set

LIPS:
Cherry l/l
Loud & Lovely c/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 29, 2010)

And congrats Carina and Sally on your engagements!! Been reading back in the posts and trying to catch up!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Cantaloupe BPB (Nat - this is SO freakin awesome, so glad I didn't bother with Peaches BPB!)_

 
Hope you feel better Ali! Maybe you had too much fun at the pro store training 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha.. I thought you didn't like Cantaloupe last year!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ lol Laguna is too pale for you?!?!?! Arent you only NC30??? 

I'm NC40 and I have to use a very light hand with Laguna otherwise I look like a muddy faced two year old 

But I agree Golden has the poorest colour payoff of any bronzer I have ever used......._

 
What's the go with my Laguna then! I'm more a 35 but it doesn't show up on me at all! I've been using stila bronzer in 2 and that shows up fine.

Ali- that makes sense about it not being jet milled. Mine looks really chunky, dry and unappealing in the pan. I think I'll B2m it


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 30, 2010)

I tried out Quad 3 today. Loves it!

*Face:*
Mehron Primer
Mufe Mat Velvet
Mac Blot Loose
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder - Highlighting.. so prettty!

*Eyes:*
Nice Vice p/p
Milk Jumbo Pencil - Brow bone (blended of course!)
V Greasepaint Stick - Lower lash line
Bruised Plum e/s - Lids
Mink Pink e/s - Brow highlight
Black Tulip e/s - Crease
Jungle Moon e/s - Crease + Lower lash line
Blacktrack Fluidline
Studio Fix Lash + Zoomblack Mascara's

*Cheeks:*
Vintage Grape Blush Ombre
*
Lips:*
YSL Rouge Volupte Forbidden Burgundy - as a stain
Lavender Wind lipglass


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ Forbidden Burgundy = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I am waiting to wear this in winter lol


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hope you feel better Ali! Maybe you had too much fun at the pro store training 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha.. I thought you didn't like Cantaloupe last year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dunno, March has been a crazy month with freelance and the week in melbs @ pro - probably all caught up with me!
Can't remember whether I liked Cantaloupe or not last year, lovin' it now tho!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I picked up the 130 brush as well and it's pretty much replaced my 187. 

Sal - I've never used Golden in appointments on counter for that same reason, there's no colour payoff and Refined Golden is so much better.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ Haha.. remember when we met up? I think you preferred Cubic and decided to ditch Cantaloupe.  Oh my gosh, I can't believe I remember all these lol.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, I bought Cubic. I still love it. Good for pale people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just wanted more of a peach neutral colour, rather than pink neutral, that isn't a shimmer (like Springsheen - love that too), but I was never 100% keen on Peaches. Cantaloupe definitely fits the bill!

You have a good memory, Nat!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_ 
You have a good memory, Nat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Heeeey, when I called your name out at the store, you just blinked at me. I don't think you recognized me straight away lol.


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 31, 2010)

I knew it was you!! I just wasn't EXPECTING to see you!!
I should've realised that you practically live in the Pro store. BAHAHAHA.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2010)

^^ Haha that's not true!!! I hardly go there!  My friend took me to a fashion show and we just ended up there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't expect to see you there either lol.

By the way.. I put the Dressmaker, Dressmaker lippy up in the swatch thread..
Love this.. So YUMMY!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...r-10-a-158823/


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 31, 2010)

Dressmaker, Dressmaker looks HAWT.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Dressmaker, Dressmaker looks HAWT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 I don't know why, but when I was swatching that lippy on, I was thinking about you. It is so you Ali!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 31, 2010)

Aw shucks... does the colour end up looking like Ravishing and Myth mixed together IRL?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2010)

^^ probably not as creamy, but yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, it is Cantaloupe or Lilicent c/b on lips lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 31, 2010)

wow Nat.. you've got me lemming that lippy! gorgeous!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 31, 2010)

I LOVE lilicent!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_I LOVE lilicent!!!!_

 
Haha it is a must-have for all MAC artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, it is pretty!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 1, 2010)

I LOVE cream blushes; I get a much more natural finish!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey ladies, just dropping in to say "hi" and prove I'm not dead lol. The extent of my makeup lately is usually mascara so there's not much point posting about that!! Everything is well here, Baby May is due in 6 weeks (although could be as little as 3 weeks) so lots of organising to do. 

I am attending a hens night on the 9th and a wedding on the 24th so I will make sure I post about those LOTD's at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope everyone is well!

Jen
xoxo


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Jen, been watching your posts on FB, not long now missey very exciting!!!!

Was meant to be hitting the town with some mates tonight but everyone bailed, some mates! Hmph! So now I'm watching Brigette Jones, noice.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's a first - Jenny coming into MAC and not buying anything!! OMG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't wear anything interesting today because I had a freelance wedding in the morning before working at mac in the arvo. But I did a hot makeup worth sharing today that was bronzey gold but really smokey...

FACE:
P+P
SFF/Strobe Liquid
Min Loose Powder
Lilicent c/b
Hush CCB
Springsheen
Refined Golden

EYES:
Indianwood p/p
Shroom e/s (brow highlight)
Wedge e/s (crease)
Woodwinked e/s (lid)
Dazzlelight/Gorgeous Gold e/s (inner corner highlight)
Smut/Carbon e/s (darken crease)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline)
Smolder e/k (waterline)
Studio Fix Lash Black Fix
Brow Set
Lingering b/p

LIPS:
Creme d'Nude l/s
Florabundance l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 3, 2010)

^^ Sounds hot Ali! I love Woodwinked but it comes up to orangey/copper on me and just doesn't look right, but I perserveer with it because it's so pretty and has great texture.

Must check out Creme d'Nude one of these days


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol Ali what's even worse was that the only thing I bought from myer was that video game and even that was with a gift card!!!

But seriously, my collection is massive and hardly gets touched at the moment so I can't justify buying anything. On the other hand, if something was gifted to me, then who am I to say no?


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 3, 2010)

Hahaha.. How's Hush, Hush Rose treating you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That video game looked awesome tho... I'm so jealous.
Spring Colour Forcast is massive, but more than half is already sold out... the stacked pigments, blush ombres, etc. 

Robyn - I find creme d'nude has a little more oomph than myth but I couldn't pull off the creme d'nude/florabundance combo personally because it does nothing for pale black haired people like me. lol. The girl I did the makeup on prefered it over honeylove so we went with it. It looked great on her, she was blonde with a nice natural tan. Give it a go and see what you think. Creme d'nude always needs some form of gloss over the top tho I find. Love Nectar over the top makes it more wearable IMO.


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 3, 2010)

The myth or creme d'nude with florabundance l/g combo reminds me of Audrina for The Hills. lol.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 3, 2010)

Creme D'Nude makes me look like the walking dead :S I think it is just a little too opaque and because my lips are so pigmented naturally, when I put it on it just washes me out badly! I wish I could wear it though


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, I'm the same. It's like putting concealer on my lips. I look try hard porn-star when I wear myth or creme d'nude. lol.

Although, Love Nectar over the top does help.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 3, 2010)

I am exhausted after a makeover today.. Thanks Sal for Honeylove rec.  It looks crappy on me, but looked fantastic on my client. Spice lipliner, Honeylove and Sugarimmed D/g = HOT!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 3, 2010)

^^ That sounds like a yummy combo Nat! I'm going to have to B2M for Honeylove next week I think...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 3, 2010)

I did a purple look last night and everyone was staring at me :/ Hope I blended everything well LOL.

Can't remember face stuff but the eye stuff was:

Royal Hue s/s
V gps
Beautiful Iris e/s (I really love this!)
Stars n Rockets e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
MUFE #92
Digit e/s
Vellum e/s
Blanc Type e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Hypnose mascara

Lips:

Jubilee l/s

Oh and I wore the new Balenciaga fragrance, it's so yum. I wish I could afford a whole bottle haha!


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ That sounds like a yummy combo Nat! I'm going to have to B2M for Honeylove next week I think..._

 
 Hehe, I B2M mine too..  Since I am not a nude lippy girl, I felt funny about buying one


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 4, 2010)

How's the freelancing going, Nat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not wearing anything makeup wise today, well except for a bit of paint after a very creative fingerpainting session with my little nephew, Max. He's so cute! He's nearly 2 and very good at expressing himself artistically! heheh


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 5, 2010)

^Wowza, you look FABULOUS. I really love your hair and the makeup is flawless. 

Today I did a blue look using:

*Face:*
Mufe Mat Velvet
Mac Loose Blot
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Studio Lights Concealer

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Stila Colbolt Clutch Smudgepot - Lids
Soft Ochre p/p - Brow bone
Detrivore Cosmetics "Paradoxia" - Lids - it's a sparkly true blue colour with subtle pink shimmer
Brule e/s - Brow highlight
OCC Cometics "Heroic" - Crease - a shimmery mid-tone blue
Raven Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Yaby Gold+Bronze shadows mixed together - Lower lash line
Feline Kohl Power - upper lash line + tigtlined
Fascinating Eye Kohl - Waterline
Zoomblack Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Florida Cremeblend Blush
Tippy Blush
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder - Highlighting <3 this stuff so mucchhh!

*Lips:*
Prep+ Prime Lip
Frankly Fresh lipglass

*I just put on Lady Danger lipstick to test it out. It's a-m-a-z-i-n-g


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 5, 2010)

Ali, loved your FB profile pic, now I know where it is from!
Freelancing is going well..  I have wedding and wedding trials till May.

Remembered my Crosswire lippy today.. Pretty!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 5, 2010)

Crosswires and Lady Danger l/s is hawt!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did a photoshoot today with Shy Girl l/s and Boy Bait c/g. OMG - love that combo!

That's good about the weddings, Nat!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 5, 2010)

^^ Shy Girl and Boy Bait c/g is one of my HG lip combos.. I love wearing it when I'm really tanned in summer


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 6, 2010)

Purple smokey look today with a bright lip...

FACE:
P+P
SFF/HyperReal/Strobe Liquid
Nude CCB/Midtone Sepia CCB
Lilicent c/b
Mineralise loose
Refined Golden
Cantaloupe BPB

EYES:
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (brow highlight)
Phloof!/Digit e/s (inner V highlight)
Wedge e/s (crease)
Carbon/Contrast e/s (deepen crease + lower lashline)
Print e/s (lid)
Stars n Rockets (lid)
Feline e/k (waterline)
Black Fix
Showstopper e/s + Black b/p (brows)

LIPS:
Cherry l/l
Loud & Lovely c/g


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ohhhhh Contrast! I totally forgot I had that and it's gorgeous! Thanks Ali, you've inspired me to use that in my look tomorrow


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ohhhhh Contrast! I totally forgot I had that and it's gorgeous! Thanks Ali, you've inspired me to use that in my look tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Contrast is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one of my favourite no fuss looks is blanc type from lash to brow with contrast in the crease and a navy liner


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 8, 2010)

Neutral Eye with HOT red lips today. I won't bore you with the eye details but lips were wearing:

- Mac Brick lip liner
- Ruby Woo Lipstick
- Cult of Cherry lipglass <3


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 8, 2010)

Contrast! I went and looked at that today.. New lemming!

I'm waiting at the station to head out for some drinks with friends-

mineralize foundation
true romantic blush
pink leopard highlight
Nars laguna bronzer- I swear mine is really light! I can pack it on.. Weird.

Eyes

tfsi
bare study p/p
whistle highlight
shale lid
sketch crease
black tied outer v
circa plum pig in centre of lid
pink freeze inner corner
naked lunch tear duct
ardell 124 lashes- love these! Really natural.

Lips
 lollipop loving
cherry blossom l/g


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 8, 2010)

Sal I highly rec Contrast it is devine! Thanks for the idea Jen, I paired it with Pincurl on the lids with a bit of Fashion over the top then did a strong cut crease or socket eye (depending on who you talk to) and it looked awesome! Such a sexy colour, I really need to get some more 15 pro pan cases and do some more depotting, this is how I forget all the other e/s I have!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 8, 2010)

^^ I'm trying the pincurl/fashion/contrast thing! Thanks Robyn <3


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok ladies I need some ideas.... I have a hens night tomorrow night and I'm trying to decide what colours I should go with. 

My dress is black with some silver & black sequins under the bust so I can pretty much do anything cool toned. Last time I wore the dress I mainly used the Assemblage MES. 

Question is, do I go with silvers again or something different, like purples or something? I'm planning on going kinda smokey with #20 half lashes and perhaps some glitter liner (I love that stuff!). 

Obviously for most of you who know what my stash looks like, colour selection isn't a problem whether it's a pigment or eyeshadow, same for shadedticks, paints, paint pots etc lol so feel free to throw any combos my way!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you have some purple accessories, Jen?

I would vote for a purple smokey eye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe with Quietly p/g, MUFE #92 and Contrast e/s? I haven't visited your traincase in a while so I can't remember what is in there anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





For a meeting today I did a simple and soft smokey look:

*face*
- Clinique pore perfector/minimizer? (I always forget the product name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Matte
- Select Moisturecover NW15
- Full Coverage foundation NC15
- Set Powder, Invisible

*cheeks*
- Sculpting Powder, Sculpt
- Stark Naked bpb
- Dazzlelight e/s as highlight
- Refined Golden bronzer
*
eyes*
- UDPP
- Untitled p/t (couldn't see any of this on my lids)
- Bough Grey e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Birds&Berries e/s (this is meant to show up right? because over Bough Grey it didn't)
- the black e/s from the Graphic Garden palette
- Blanc Type, Dazzlelight and Unbasic White as highlight (went a little highlight nuts)
- UD Zero e/l
- Chanel Inimitable mascara black
*
lips*
- Subculture l/l
- VG VI SE l/s

*brows*
- brow powder
- H&M clear brow gel


After the meeting I went to a MAC counter and tried on Peachstock l/s and Ever Hip l/s. I bought Ever Hip and put a bit more of it on when I got home. Love this lipstick!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Do you have some purple accessories, Jen?

I would vote for a purple smokey eye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe with Quietly p/g, MUFE #92 and Contrast e/s? I haven't visited your traincase in a while so I can't remember what is in there anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Hun!! I have all of those except mufe 92, but I do have a dupe of that.... Hmmmm, I could add grape pigment, deep purple pigment, royal hue shadestick and infamous paint to that look too..... Plus I have a purple glitter liner (the urban decay one, can't remember the name now) so that could work!!

I don't have purple accessories, I was just going to wear white gold & diamonds so pretty much anything would go.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 8, 2010)

^I vote for purple smokey eye with glitter! I'd go for more matte textured colours on the lid, with a more frosty colour on the brow bone and either a line of the silver glitter liner along the upper lashes or a bit of glitter in the inner corners to open up the eye. Queen of Blending did a really great look a while back although it was blue instead of purple. I'd add to her look by adding another colour in the crease. 
YouTube - Simple Smokey Blue with a dash of Glitter!!

I'm trying to decide on a lippy for today. I'm wearing an electric blue and hot pink eye so I was thinking maybe Show Orchid or a nude colour...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably go with Show Orchid for maximum shock.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 8, 2010)

Go Orangey lips Bibi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Ohh that blue eyeshadow looks great. Man, wish I don't have Asian eyes.. I couldn't pull that look without looking like I've been involved in some kind of domestic dispute.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 8, 2010)

^^


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok, as promised, here is my look from last night. I will try and upload pics in the next day or so. 

Eyes:
UDPP
Pink Opal pigment - highlight and tearduct
Matisserie paint - inner 1/2 lid
Royal Hue shadestick - outer 1/2 lid
Sharkskin shadestick - outer corner and crease
Viz-A-Violet pigment - inner 1/3rd lid
Violet pigment - outer 1/2 lid
Grape pigment - outer corners and crease
Black e/s from graphic garden palette - deepen outer corner and crease
Inglot gel liner #75 (eggplant colour) slightly winged
#20 half lashes
purple Urban Decay glitter liner - traced just above eyeliner
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara

Skin: 
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
True Romantic BPB
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
light coat of Soft Pause l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 11, 2010)

Teal look today! It's been a while since my last one. Here we go!

*Face:*
Mac Mineralize Foundation - friggin incredible! 
set with MSF Natural Dark
Studio Sculpt Concealer - for those unsightly dark circles
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Fascinating Eye Kohl - Brow bone
Rollickin' paint pot - Lids
Mystery Kohl Power - Lower lash line 
Strike a Pose e/s - Lids
Deep Blue Green pigment - Crease + lower lash line
Brule e/s - Brow highlight
Urban Decay Black Pencil (don't know the name) - Crease, blended
Stormwatch e/s - Crease
Warm Chill e/s - Tear duct area
Blacktrack
Studio Fix Lash

*Cheeks:*
Eversun + Ripe Peach Blushes
Trace Gold Blush - highlighting

*Lips:*
Sally Hensen Lip Inflation gloss - sheer pinky colour


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 11, 2010)

Not wearing anything today because it's my day off - but on counter yesterday I wore a bronzey/soft smokey kinda look...

FACE:
P+P
NW15SFF+NC200HReal+Strobe Liquid
NW25 Select Coverup
Light Medium Min Loose Powder
Refined Golden Bronzer
Style BBP

EYES:
UDPP
Indianwood p/p
Shroom e/s (brow highlight + inner V highlight)
Straw Harvest e/s (lid)
Woodwinked e/s (crease)
Mystery e/s (crease to darken)
Fascinating e/k (waterline)
Black Fix
Brow Set + Showstopper e/s (brows)

LIPS:
Subculture l/l
Viva Glam Cyndi l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (which, dare I say, I love even more than gaga!)


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 11, 2010)

^^ I like Cyndi too. Will have to buy it eventually!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 11, 2010)

Cyndi is a really pretty everyday red l/s. Definitely worth getting, Mich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just posted some of my freelance photoshoot conceptual work in the FOTD thread. I haven't posted in there in ages so thought I was long overdue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/p...6/#post1919542


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 12, 2010)

A neutral-ish look for a meeting today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
- Clinique Pore thingy
- Matte
- Select Moisturecover Concealer, NW15
- SFF, NC15
- Set Powder, Invisible

*Cheeks*
- Sculpting Powder, Sculpt
- Prim & Proper b/l
- Shell Pearl BP
- Dirty Plum b/l (tiniest amount on the apples)
- Dazzlelight e/s as highlight

*Eyes*
- UDPP
- Naked Lunch e/s (inner third)
- Expensive Pink e/s (middle)
- Antiqued e/s (outer third)
- Birds & Berries (lower lashline)
- Sculpting Powder, Sculpt (crease to blend)
- Blanc Type e/s
- Dazzlelight e/s
- UD 24/7 e/l Lucky (upper lashline)
- UD 24/7 e/l Bourbon (upper lashline)
- Chanel Inimitable mascara black

*Lips*
- TLC
- Ever Hip l/s

*Nails*
- Blue India n/l

*Perfume*
- Chloè by Chloè


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 13, 2010)

Peacock-y type colours on my eyes today... 
Played with the Liberty gear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
P+P
NW15SFF+NC200HReal+Strobe Liquid
NW25 Select Coverup
Light Medium Min Loose Powder
Refined Golden Bronzer
Prim & Proper BP

EYES:
Painterly p/p
Shroom e/s (brow highlight)
Woodwinked e/s + Prepped for Glamour e/s (crease)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Contrast e/s (lid)
Birds & Berries e/s (lid + lower lashline)
Digit e/s (inner V)
Smolder e/k (waterline)
Black Fix
Mystery e/s + Black b/p (brows) 

LIPS:
Summerfruit c/l
Ever Hip l/s


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 13, 2010)

A gloomy day here in Melbourne and thought I would do a winter look. Pulled out Spiced Choc quad today and gosh.. why did it take me so long to realize how pretty it is!! I am not usually into warm browns or plums, but this quad is a love. 

So I am wearing, Spiced Choc quad for the eyes, Azalea Blossom for the cheeks, Sophisto l/s & Quick Tease l/g for the lips!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 14, 2010)

^I'm lovin the gloomy weather >_< I wore a blue look today!
*
Eyes:*
Marine Ultra Chromacake - Lids
Rebel Rock Blue pigment - Lids
Atlantic + Naval Blue - Crease
NYX Milk Jumbo - Brown bone
Brule e/s - Brow bone
Black Karat Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Brown side from the Interview MES - Lower lash line
Blacktrack
Studio Fix Lash
*
Cheeks:*
Joie-de-Vivre Cremeblend Blush
Superdupernatural Blush
*
Lips:*
Chestnut lip liner
YSL Sweet Honey Lippie
The peachy gloss from Liberty of London


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2010)

I need to get Atlantic Blue e/s!!!  Isn't it fab to go dark with your makeup, because of the weather?  Oooh what is YSL Sweet Honey lippy like?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 14, 2010)

You found your Sweet Honey Bibi?!?!

Nat it is such a nice lippy! One of my faves... Creamy brownish/neutral.... I find them a bit drying, but the colour is so pretty and they are really opaque!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 
_I need to get Atlantic Blue e/s!!!  Isn't it fab to go dark with your  makeup, because of the weather?_

 

^Everyone needs this colour! It's such a pretty shade of blue although it tends to turn really super dark on my skin without the help of a white base like Milk Jumbo or Soft Ochre. Still, it's one of my faves >_<

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I need to get Atlantic Blue e/s!!!  Isn't it fab to go dark with your makeup, because of the weather?  Oooh what is YSL Sweet Honey lippy like?_

 

^I really like it. It's a pretty beigey/neutral colour on me, perfect for a nude lip when I do a heavy eye. I don't find the Rouge Volupte formula too drying but if I do feel it is a bit dry I apply some Prep+Prime lip over top of it and then apply a little more. I always apply MAC lip conditioner underneath my lippies too and that stuff is magic!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_You found your Sweet Honey Bibi?!?!_

 

^Yahh Yahh! It was in one of my handbags of course >_< Silly me teehee. It felt so good to find it though, I HATE when stuff goes missing. Currently searching for my favorite boulder opal ring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where for art thou precious?!?


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2010)

^^ Yeah, I saw how Atlantic blue was used at the backstage and it was so pretty!  Is it that dark? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I am scared of dark shadows, but oh well.. It would be fab for the kit!!

Rouge Volupte is a bit drying, but I find all the lipsticks drying on my lips!  Lipstick & lipgloss combo is a must for me. 

Hope you find your ring, Bibi!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 14, 2010)

^It's dark on me but with the right base the colour will show true to pan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's look:

*Face:*
Mac Mineralized Foundation 
MSF Natural
Spiked Brow Pencil + Embark e/s - Brows
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Studio Lights Concealer
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Dirty Greasepaint Stick - Lids
Henna e/s - Lids
Sugarpill Flamepoint e/s (matte bright orange) - Crease
Femme Fi e/s - Brow highlight
A Little Folie + Embark mixed - Crease
Blackline Pearlglide - Lower lash line
Solar White - Tear duct area
Urban Decay Black Liner - Upper lash line + tight lined
Blacktrack
Studio Fix Lash - I love this mascara!!

*Cheeks:*
Serenely Beauty Powder Blush
Refined MSF - Highlighting

*Lips:*
Dunno yet! Probably just some gloss and a lip tar


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool, I will add Atlantic e/s to my list!

A simple peachy look today..

Face
Shu foam base
MAC Mineralized Foundation 
Shu sheer powder
Dainty MB
Soft & Gentle MSF

Eyes
TFSI
CCB in Pearl
Soba e/s & Espresso e/s (brows)
Paradisco e/s (inner & outer lid)
Dear Cupcake e/s (mid lid & lower lid)
VOV Felt tip liner in Black
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara

Lips
Dior Addict Ultra Gloss #732 - pinky coral with multi colour pearls! Whoa!!  I love it better than Dazzleglass for how it doesn't make me a porn star!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 14, 2010)

ummm.... I am wearing makeup today....

cover girl Lash Exact waterproof mascara.

That's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In my defence though I have to get into the pool this afternoon so there's not really much point wearing anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I am doing hydrotherapy twice a week at the moment)


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ What's the hydrotherapy for Jen?? All good with bubs?


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ What's the hydrotherapy for Jen?? All good with bubs?_

 
It's for the hip pain I was having. It's basically just stretching and resistance work in a pool for preggo ladies followed by 5-10mins of floating to relax. Luckily it's available through our public hospital so I don't gave to pay a cent for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's very tiring though!!

Bubs is well, dropped on Monday night, I am halfway engaged, so almost ready to go. 4 weeks to go until official due date, 1 week to go until I am full term.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 18, 2010)

Mostly effortless smokey eye today. I used my sleek Graphite palette which is almost entirely shades of slate, black, grey, and purple with 2 different highlight shades. It's awesome! I really had fun putting on my makeup today, it was just so easy and turned out exactly how I wanted. Don't ya just love when that happens?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Zinc Zone GPS - Lids and lower lash line, blended out with 217
Gunmetal Coloured e/s - Lids
Peachy Champagne Colour - Brow highlight
Mix of a purplish and a bluish shade - Crease + Repeated on lower lash line
Urban Decay Zero - Tight lined + Upper lash line
Studio Fix Lash
*
Cheeks:*
Dirty Plum Blush
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder

*Lips:*
Chestnut lip liner
Brave New Bronze lipstick
Frankly Fresh lipglass - I need to arrange some backups of this one...:X


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 22, 2010)

^I forgot to wear eye primer today and expected major creasing but there was none >_<

*Eyes:*
Milk Jumbo - Blended on the brow bone
Otherwordly paint pot - Lids
Mac High-Def Cyan pigment - Lids
Brule + Nanogold - Brow highlight
Deep Truth - Crease
Yaby Blue Coloured Shadow (dunno the name) - Crease
Industrial Pearlglide - Lower lash line w/same Yaby blue on top
UD Zero - tightlining + Upper lash line
Stila Violet Smudgepot - Upperlash line
Zoomblack Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Florida Cremeblend Blush
Totally Hip Blush
Shooting Star MSF - Highlighting

*Lips:*
Cork lip liner
YSL Sweet Honey
Frankly Fresh lipglass

All topped off with a few good sprays of Fix+. Is anoyone else super addicted to the smell of Fix+?? I can't get enough of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 22, 2010)

I love Fix+ Rose! nearly through with mine, wish it was perm.

Went to see some Drag Queen Bingo tonight so thought some colour was in order. This is actually the most colour I've ever worn in one look!

Face:

Mineralize foundaton
MSFN
True Romantic BPB
Laguna bronzer
Shell Pearl BP

Eyes

TFSI
bare study pp
Birds and Berries packed on the lid and under eye
Colour 3 quad- Mink Pink to highlight, Jungle Moon crease with Bruised Plum to blend it out a bit
carbon outer v
Blacktrack winged
Naked lunch inner v
random silver e/l on waterline

lips

NYX black label Heiress.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 22, 2010)

Todays simple look:

*Face*
- Clinique pore thingy
- Matte
- SFF NC15
- Select Moisturecover Concealer NW15
- Set Powder Invisible

*Cheeks*
- Sculpting Powder Sculpt
- Blooming b/l
- Dazzlelight e/s

*Brows*
- Brow Powder
- H&M clear brow gel

*Eyes*
- UDPP
- Blanc Type e/s
- Dazzlelight e/s
- Mothbrown e/s
- Sculpting Powder Sculpt (love this stuff to naturally deepen the crease)
- Black Line Pearlglide Intense e/l 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Chanel Inimitable mascara black

*Lips*
- Benetint
- VG GagaVG Cyndi!! I always mix them up.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Went to see some Drag Queen Bingo tonight so thought some colour was in order. This is actually the most colour I've ever worn in one look!
_

 
Where is drag queen bingo?? I've got to go to that!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 22, 2010)

^^ I am curious about this drag queen bingo as well 

Today I wore lucky green and prepped for glamour together with some random Smashbox eyeshadow as a highlight... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soooo pretty.. everyone has commented on it! Lucky green is as amazing as everyone said it would be!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 22, 2010)

OOh I saw a FOTD where the poster had used Lucky Green to line her lower lashes and it was beeeaaauutiful!

Robyn I went to the Greyhound Hotel in St Kilda, it's every Thursday night from 8pm.. SO FUNNY! These two hilarious queens take the piss out of everyone, do bingo and a couple of songs in between. A guy won a Barbie doll and I think the grand prize was supposed to be a meat tray. It's a really fun, camp night!

The Commercial in Yarraville does the same sorta thing but I never went although I heard it's got a huge following.. what's with all the drag queens playing bingo?

Today I kinda screwed up my MU and just had to keep adding stuff until I liked it.. don't you just HATE that!


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 24, 2010)

Here is a look I did for my friend for the wedding we went to yesterday:

eyes: 
udpp
solar white - highlight
penny shadestick - inner 1/3
cedarrose shadestick - middle 1/3
blurberry shadestick - outer 1/3
sharkskin shadestick - crease and outer corner
heat/element mes (gold) inner 1/3 foiled
firespot - middle 1/3
heat/element mes (red) outer 1/3 foiled
gilt by association mes crease & outer corner, also upper lashline, outer 1/3 lower lashline
UD 24/7 liner Zero - upper lashline, outer 1/3 lower lashline

all the rest was her makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




will post my look in a minute


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 24, 2010)

Here was my look:

eyes:
udpp
vanilla pigment - highlight
your ladyship pigment - lid
satin taupe - outer 1/3 and crease
UD Zero e/s - deepen crease
Inglot gel liner (black) slightly winged
#20 lashes
MUFE Smoky Lash mascara (waterproof)
UD Heavy Metal glitter liner (Midnight Cowboy) just above the black liner

skin:
MUFE concealer
MUFE HD foundation & powder
Stark Naked BPB
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Brick lipliner
Queen's Sin l/s

Nails:
CG Ruby Pumps

Perfume:
Chanel Coco

there will be pics when I get a chance!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 25, 2010)

Yesterday I applied the nail polish Peacock Green from ModelsOwn and I was in the mood to play with makeup today so I did a matching look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
- SFF NC15
- Select Moisturecover Concealer NW15
- MSFN Light

*Cheeks*
- Sculpt Sculpting Powder
- Alverde* Fuchsia Rose (503)** blush
- Solar White e/s (highlight)
- Virgin Isle ccb (tiny bit on the apples)

*Brows*
- Brow Powder
- H&M clear brow gel

*Eyes*
- UDPP
- Blanc Type e/s (highlight)
- Solar White e/s (highlight, tearduct, inner fifth of lid)
- Waternymph e/s (rest of lid, lower lashline)
- Blue Absinthe e/s (outer half of lid and lower lashline)
- Pompous Blue e/s (outer third of lid and lower lashline)
- Stormwatch e/s (outer v and outer fourth of lower lashline)
- Black Line Pearlglide Intense e/l
- Chanel Inimitable mascara black

*Lips*
- Ever Hip l/s
- Smile d/g




* german natural cosmetics drugstore brand

** OMG love this! A soft yellow pink blush with a bit of coral plus a soft sheen.. and it was only 3,75 EUR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 but of course it's limited edition.. sigh


----------



## SarahBunny (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Good morning! I am determined to have this look work for me! So another experiment of neutral eyes and strong lips.





Eyes:
Primer - Too Faced Shadow Insurance 
Lid - Your Ladyship pigment
Crease - All That Glitters e/s 
Crease - Honesty e/s 
Crease - Sketch e/s (just teeeeny bit)
Highlight - Nylon e/s
Eyeline - Black Track fluidline
Lash - Napoleon Perdis Long Lash Mascara (crap)

Face:
Diorsnow SPF50
Benefit Dr Feelgood
Makeup Forever HD primer in green
Makeup Forever HD foundation #115
Mineralised Foundation in Light
Nars Armour blush(found it yesterday)
Soft & Gentle MSF

Lips:
Magenta Lipliner
Nars Schiap l/s ---> still too dark!_

 
You look amazing!  Like right off the runway!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL that IS a model straight off the runway


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 27, 2010)

Something new i've been wearing the last few days- Lanacane anti-chafing gel as a primer (apparently it's the same as Monistat that everyone raves about). If you go to the Lanacane website they'll send you out a free sample.

Does alright as a primer actually! not mattifying but makes my Mineralize foundation glide right on.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

Day 2 wearing the Mineralize SPF Foundation and I'm really loving it... It makes my skin look amazing and oil issues arent any worse than other foundations... I used a primer today and mattifying base so I will have to see if that makes a difference over the whole day... 

Im not sure I could use it in summer, but as a winter foundation it is pretty good...


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 28, 2010)

^ I found it pretty good in the final hot days in Melbourne we had down here, some days I did reapply around the nose late afternoon, as I find it transfers on to the blotting sheets I use.

My only complaint- I've already hit pan in only a month of using it!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_My only complaint- I've already hit pan in only a month of using it!_

 

Woah?? I wish I could get through any foundation a little quicker LOL. How are you doing that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use my MAC Face and Body every day and it's like that miracle packet of refillable timtams haha, I still have more than half the bottle full!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^ I found it pretty good in the final hot days in Melbourne we had down here, some days I did reapply around the nose late afternoon, as I find it transfers on to the blotting sheets I use.

My only complaint- I've already hit pan in only a month of using it!_

 


Hmmmm I was wondering about that yesterday when I opened it... I noticed it is only 10gms of foundation... But to be honest I prefer using it up quickly.. I hate that I have foundations sitting there for months on end that never seem to finish... My foundation preferences change with the wind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Woah?? I wish I could get through any foundation a little quicker LOL. How are you doing that?  I use my MAC Face and Body every day and it's like that miracle packet of refillable timtams haha, I still have more than half the bottle full!!_

 








Thats how I feel! lol.. I just want them to finish!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

haha now i'm tempted to get it too Carina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahas


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 28, 2010)

I know it's shocking isn't it! And I don't pile it on or anything.. I don't think I've hit pan on anything MAC before let alone in such a small time frame! 

I reckon I'll be through the entire pan in another 2 months judging my how much I've already used.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ haha will you repurchaseee?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and by then it'll probably be time to go down a shade anyway!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ ooooh okays! you & Carina are making me super tempteddd! hehes. well on the brighter side i could add it to my $75 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHA


----------



## xLongLashesx (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ yes you could! get colour matched here first though, the colours are all a bit funny. Not in a bad way just not exactly like SFF way.

Quick and easy look for me today which I'm liking.

Face:
Studio moisture tint
MSFN
studio sculpt concealer- got a scar that is super red and puffy today and this does wonders for it!
laguna bronzer
Gingerly blush- piled on. love it.

Eyes:

Max Factor liquid eyeshadow in coffee- really quite liking this! wish MAC bought out liquid e/s
brule highlight
black kohl winged out and smudged with carbon
shroom on inner v
lashblast

lips
shy girl lippie
big baby plushglass


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ hehe okayys! I will go check it outt!! super excited. i still need to find a good foundation for my graduation & my trip ard aus! Gonna take heaps of pictures! Do you have anything to recommend longlashes?


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 29, 2010)

Todays Look:

*Face:*
Mac Mineralized Foundation set with MSF Natural + Blot <3
Dipdown Fluidline - Brows
MUFE HD Blush - Orangey colour..cant remember the name
Superdupernatural Blush
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Fix+ 

*Eyes:
*Shadow Insurance
Milk Jumbo - Blended out on brow bone + tear duct
Rollickin Paint Pot - Lids
Suave Intentions e/s - Lids
Pandemonium e/s - Crease
Typographic e/s - To deepen the look
Brule + Nanogold e/s - Brow highlight
Sugarpill Lumi pigment - tear duct
Industrial Pearlglide - Lower lash line
Fascinating Eye Kohl - Waterline
UD Zero - tight lined
Blacktrack Fluidline - Upper lash line
Studio Fix Lash + Zoom Lash Mascaras

*Lips:*
Dunno... probably one of my new Dolce + Gabbana glosses in "Sunset"
*
Imaginary Perfume:*
Tom Ford Black Orchid

*Nails:*
Orly Gumdrop <3 So pretty if you are a pale mint/aqua lover like me! It came with a free mini lipgloss too >_<! (take note of good sales techniques OPI jerks!)


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
*Imaginary Perfume:*
Tom Ford Black Orchid_

 
LOL!!!!

It's amazing! I'm wearing eyeshadow to uni! first time ever, i woke up way too early & had nothing to do! hahas It's a really simple look though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face: 
I wore Select SPF & Fix + but i went to Myer to use my voucher & i wanted to try some kind of gorgeous so she removed all my makeup & used that one me! 
I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some kind of gorgeous
Benefit Dallas Blush

Eyes 
*Aztec Brick - Lid
*Creole Beauty - Outer Crease
Bronze - Crease
Rice paper - highlight
Mac Liquidlast in black upper lash line
UD Zero - tightline
* From Spring forecast 4 quad 

Double dare cremesheeen

Vera wang Princess! <3 it!

CG Secret Periwinkle on my nails! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 chipping off though it's been on for awhile!


----------



## xLongLashesx (May 3, 2010)

My package arrived Carina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so I used both items (contrast and naked pigment) in today's look

Face:
studio moisture tint med
MSFN
Laguna bronzer
Lillicent c/b with Cubic packed over.

Eyes
Painterly p/p
Naked on lid
Wedge on crease
Brule highlight
Shroom inner V
lined with blacktrack then a thick smudgey line of Contrast all around and blended out slightly.
Lashblast

Lips- Full For You Plush glass (raspberry pink) stings like hell!


----------



## sambibabe (May 3, 2010)

Haha Sal, my friend almost finished her Mineralized foundation after using it for a couple of months.. Lucky I don't use mine everyday!

Loving today's look!

Face
Shiseido pink primer
Mineralized foundation loose
Koh Gen Do concealer
MUFE HD blush in #14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MUFE Shine On 

Eyes
Rubenesque pp
Cakeshop s/s (crease)
Ricepaper e/s 
Gazette Grey e/s
Carbon e/s
VOV felt tip liner
Black Line pearlglide liner
Shu mascara

Lips
Everhip l/s
Perennial High l/g


----------



## spectrolite (May 4, 2010)

^Sounds pretty Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm using my Mineralized foundation every day! Thanks so much for putting that lemming in my head, it's the best foundation I've ever used. Love it!

Today I wore a hot pink look and used:

*Face:*
Usual foundation + MSF Natural combo
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Kryolan Shimmering Vision Palette - hot pink colour on the lids. OMG I love this cream makeup palette!
Nyx Milk Jumbo - Blended into brow bone + crease
Sugarpill - Dollipop (HOT pink) - Lids
Sugarpill - Poison Plum (Purple that kicks MUFE #92's ass..) - Crease
Pink Freeze e/s - Tear duct
Sugarpill - Tako (White) - Brow highlight
Designer Purple Pearlglide - Lower lash line
Blacktrack 
Studio Fix Lash + Zoomblack

*Cheeks:*
Joi-de-Vivre Cremeblend Blush
Sleek Flamingo Blush
Stars n Rockets e/s - Cheekbone highlight
Shooting Star MSF - just lightly on the cheeks

*Lips:*
Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque - Santal
Mac Frankly Fresh lipglass

*Nails:*
China Glaze Four Leaf Clover


----------



## sambibabe (May 4, 2010)

Haha Bibi, I have to thank you for Mario Badescu lemmings too! MB and Dior serum have improved my skin so much!


----------



## sambibabe (May 4, 2010)

Still playing with new toys today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Face
Same as yesterday

Eyes
Dior Crush Glow quint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sooo pretty!!




Shu Mascara

Lips
NARS Roman Holiday l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dior gloss


----------



## spectrolite (May 9, 2010)

Today I am going to start having my portrait painted by an artist for an upcoming exhibition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been thinking and thinking for ages about how I want to be immortalized. The woman doing the portrait wants me to wear something colourful so here is what I'm going with. It will be good to have this post as a reference too since I have to re-create the look for upcoming sittings!

*Face:*
Mac Mineralized Foundation
MSF Natural - Dark
Studio Lights Concealer
MSF Duo - Shimmery side for highlighting

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Mehron Aquacolour - Teal on lids
NYX Milk Jumbo - Under brow and blended down into crease
Hypnotic e/s - Lids (a bright matte teal)
Brule e/s - Brow highlight blended down into the crease
Sugarpill Love e/s (Vivid red) - In the crease and taken quite high
Petrol Blue Pearlglide - Thin line blended in crease
Detrivore "Marine" e/s (Navy blue w/shimmer) - Also in the crease but taken lower
B Greasepaint Stick - Lower lash line
Detrivore "Paradoxia" - Lower lash line
Stormwatch e/s - Blended into Paradoxia
Feline Kohl Power - Tightlined + Upper lash line
Blacktrack
Studio Fix Lash

*Cheeks:*
Joi-de-Vivre Cremeblend Blush
Gleeful + Superdupernatural MEB

*Lips:*
Going for nude lips w/a bit of gloss.. dont wanna go to overboard >_<

I've got a really cute bright dress on with the same colours that I used on my eyes and some nice big jewelery which she also wanted me to wear. So nervous!


----------



## vintageroses (May 9, 2010)

ooooooooh. Tell us how it goes! Sounds exciting though getting a portrait painted!


----------



## CatsMeow (May 10, 2010)

Today I'm wearing Pret A Papier bizzo...

FACE:
Mix of SFF&HyperReal
Light MSF Natural
Light Over Dark MB

EYES:
Painterly p/p
Tissueweight e/s (inner highlight)
Shroom e/s (lid + brow highlight)
Bamboo e/s (crease)
Blacktrack f/l (upper lashline winged)
Black Fix
Black b/p
Brow Set

LIPS:
Made to Order l/s
Fold & Tuck l/g


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 12, 2010)

I'm on a bright lipstick kick lately... Not sure if they look good on me or not but I have been wearing them anyway lol

Today I am wearing NYX Louisiana l/s.... For a cheapie lipstick, it is such a great colour and it is so creamy and long lasting... i lovessss it


----------



## sambibabe (May 13, 2010)

^^ Picture please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wearing Hipness.. Hmm It looks just like Riped Peach on me!


----------



## vintageroses (May 13, 2010)

^^ Really Nat? Are you tanned? I was planning on getting Hipness, maybe I should rethink. hahas


----------



## sambibabe (May 13, 2010)

No, I am NC20!  It is pretty though


----------



## vintageroses (May 13, 2010)

^^ hehe okayys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks gorgeous!


----------



## sambibabe (May 13, 2010)

I am wearing NARS Roman Holiday lippy today.. It is one of the prettiest lippies! Plus it makes my lips look so soft and healthy!  Ahhh love NARS lippies!


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 13, 2010)

Sunplay Mentholatum sunscreen, MAC Instant Chic blush, MAC Light Flush MSF & Australis High School Sweetheart lipstick. 

This lipstick colour is so gorgeous <3


----------



## CatsMeow (May 18, 2010)

I wore this today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
P+P
SFFNW15+SelectNC20+Strobe Liquid
Light MSF Natural
Refined Golden
Garb BP

EYES:
Painterly p/p
Phloof! e/s (inner highlight)
Brule e/s (whole socket)
Bamboo e/s (crease)
Gazette Grey e/s + Mystery e/s (to darken crease)
Satin Taupe e/s (lower lashline)
Smolder e/k (waterlines)
Black Fix
Brow set + Mystery e/s + Black b/p (brows)

LIPS:
Cherry l/l
Russian Red l/s


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2010)

I am wearing Dressmaker, Dressmaker lippy today with Dior Apricot Cloche #436 gloss.. OMG so pretty!!  Very subtle everyday lips, but gorgeous!


----------



## vintageroses (May 26, 2010)

^^ haha NATTT!you make me want dressmaker so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha nooo gloss out 2010!


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2010)

Go and try Dressmaker! I like it better than Make to Order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh no.. I feel like getting all of the Dior glosses.. I can't cope with the gloss ban!


----------



## spectrolite (May 27, 2010)

My look today: Panda Eyes w/subtle Silver Shimmer + Hot Pink glowy cheeks. I have been enjoying mixing things up and using a wide range of products from different brands lately in an effort to start putting a dent in my stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
NYX Milk Jumbo - Brow bone
Blacktrack Fluidline - Lids
Slick Black Greasepaint - Lower lash line
Detrivore "Abyss" Pigment - Lids (an amazing black!)
Shimmery Champagne Colour from Sleek Graphite Palette - Brow bone
Matte Flesh tone colour from Sleek Graphite Palette - Between Asylum + Brow highlight
Sugarpill "Tiara" (a fine silver glitter) - Lightly tapped on lids,  topped off with more Abyss
Yaby Black Pearl Paint - Lower lash line
Eyetek Black Kajal - Tight lining
Zoomblack Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Florida Cremeblend Blush
Azalea Blush +
Superdupernatural Blush +
Shell Pearl Beauty Powder

*Lips:*
Cork lip liner
YSL Sweet Honey
Viva Glam V Lipglass


----------



## rockin26 (May 27, 2010)

^^ Sounds hawt Bibi!!


----------



## Junkie (May 31, 2010)

-moved-


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 2, 2010)

A bit of a straggler in this thread lately I'm afraid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just too much stuff happening, some days I cant think straight.....
Today I am wearing ~

Eyes~
Smoke & Diamonds
Birds & Berries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next To Nothing
Lancome definencils
UD Zero

Face~
NP Light Diffusing Foundation B1
Style Blush

Lips~
Creme Anglaise

Nice simple look, but I have brown eyes so with the the black liner and smokey kind of application the result was a little more sultry than I wanted for the day, might have been better in the evening....LOLOL!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 2, 2010)

ooh Panda that sounds so pretty! was it S&D on lid and B&B in the crease? I need to use both of those more.

I'm not wearing anything these days, had surgery for a skin cancer on Monday and am sporting 9 stitches from my eye to my nose! Argh! It's gonna need some heavy duty concealment once it heals


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 2, 2010)

OMG, Sal I had no idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my thoughts and warmest wishes for a good recovery!! My stepmum is a doctor, and I was nearly one too...LOL.... but she swears on Vit E capsules - you know the oil filled ones? - for *topical* application on scars, pierce the end of the capsule and squeeze a bit out and apply once the stitches have been removed. Don't know if that helps you any, but she's considerably skilled and qualified and still swears its great for scarring, especially stitch scarring. She stitched up my arm when I was kid, got 7 stitches from a bike accident...LOL!! 

The B&B was outer V and crease, and yep the S&D was on the lid


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes! The plastic surgeon who worked on this the first time recommended ONLY vit E for it and it helped a lot with the scar. This time I went to a specialist dermatologist and it'll be interesting to see if he recommends it again.

I found actually popping one capsule in the mouth and one on the scar seemed to speed up the process of healing.. maybe placebo but I'm happy to try anything! 

Thanks for your well wishes


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 2, 2010)

^^ Oh my god Sal! I hope they got it all out this time! I'm sure that if you put heaps of vitamin E on it, the scar will heal well. You are still young, so you have that on your side.... *hugs*

I am so freaked out right now! I am worried about you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Is everything going to be ok???


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 2, 2010)

oh yes I'll be fine sweetie! It's just a basal cell carcinoma, they look nasty but aren't life threatening. The first surgeon didn't get it all so it came back, but I'm confident it's gone this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me be a lesson to all of you! Wear your sunscreen, stay away from tanning beds, watch your moles and *go see someone if you have a lesion that won't heal*. I waited far too long to get it fixed because I thought it was just a niggly little scab that a doctor would laugh at, but it was more serious than I thought.

Off soap box.. lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 2, 2010)

I was wondering where you were Sal.. Thought you were just busy trying to have a baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  9 stitches sound MASSIVE!!  Hope you feel better soon! *hugs*


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 2, 2010)

Well actually Nat, you're just about right. This baby making business is very time consuming stuff


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Well actually Nat, you're just about right. This baby making business is very time consuming stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Urm, really? Why? Please explain


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 2, 2010)

^^ hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 3, 2010)

I hope you're feeling better Sal!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 3, 2010)

Last night was the first time in 5 weeks that I actually wore a full face of makeup! It wasn't much but it's better than nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP Sin
grand entrance e/s - lash to brow
satin taupe e/s - crease
UD 24/7 liner in Corrupt
cover girl volume exact mascara

face:
MUFE HD primer
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD powder
stereo rose MSF

lips:
blow dry lipstick


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





 Urm, really? Why? Please explain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Let's take this to the R rated 'love and relationships' section! ha ha..

Thanks vintage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be better soon and seriously have enough concealer to plaster over anything that comes my way! lol


----------



## sambibabe (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweeet Sal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How exciting though that you have so many things happening! How is the wedding planning going?


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 3, 2010)

YAYS! good that you're better!


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hugs Sal, any time the 'C' word is mentioned I think most people gets chills up their spine so I'm happy that yours isn't one of those really nasty ones! Don't worry about the scar, sounds like you've got some great advice on looking after it.

Now what the hell are you doing on the computer?? Get back to practising making a baby!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2010)

^Just now catching up on this thread. I hope you recover quickly Sal you poor thing! How scary that must have been for you, but at least you caught it and you are now on the mend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





^I wore one of my fave lip combos today. Port Red lippie with Cult of Cherry lip glass.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Sweeet Sal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How exciting though that you have so many things happening! How is the wedding planning going?_

 
The wedding is pretty much already planned, except for the date which one would've thought would be the most important thing but I have a habit of doing things backwards. The dress is also up in the air seeing as I'm not sure if I'll be the size of a house or not!

Thanks Robyn and Bibi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad it's all sorted too.. I'll be even gladder on Tuesday when these stitches are coming out, man they're so itchy!

I was saying to a friend what a shame I didn't have this done in time for the zombie shuffle.. it would've looked so authentic! lol


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh. Yays!you must post pictures of the wedding please! Yays to the stiches getting removed!!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 7, 2010)

Managed to get out all afternoon and go shopping 

eyes:
udpp
solar white - lid to brow
smoke & diamonds - crease
mufe aqua eyes liner 21L
cover girl volume exact mascara

skin:
mufe HD primer
mufe mat velvet +
mufe HD powder
stereo rose msf

lips:
lightly ripe l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 7, 2010)

Sounds lovely MrsMay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is the baby going?? Have you posted pictures anywhere?


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Sounds lovely MrsMay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is the baby going?? Have you posted pictures anywhere? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Bibi!

Tabitha is going well, sleeping in 5-6 hour blocks overnight which is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she has just started smiling and rolling over so I'm going to be in trouble shortly when she's more mobile!!  I haven't uploaded pics on Specktra yet (I know I really should) but there are some on facebook if you're on there.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 7, 2010)

She's so dam cute too!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_She's so dam cute too!_

 
Awwww thanks Robyn!! I think so too but I'm a bit biased


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 8, 2010)

^^ Wow she can roll over at one month?? My nephew is 5 months old and is just starting to learn how to roll over!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Wow she can roll over at one month?? My nephew is 5 months old and is just starting to learn how to roll over!_

 
tell me about it - she's not meant to be rolling over yet!! thankfully it's only from her belly to her back and not the other way or I would be in BIG trouble!!

here's a pic when she was two days old:





and at about 3 and a half weeks old:


----------



## CatsMeow (Jun 8, 2010)

Aw, look at little Tabitha! Very cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's look was a bright lip and cheek focus with matte foundation...
Yes, it's not a typo - I am NW15 + N4 atm (super duper white!).

FACE:
P+P
NW15 SFF
N4 SF Powder
NW20 Studio Finish
Melba blush (LOVE THIS!)

EYES:
Painterly p/p
Brule e/s (all over)
Bamboo e/s (crease)
Shroom e/s (lid)
Woodwinked e/s (upper lashline)
Black fix
Mystery e/s (brows)

LIPS:
Beet l/l
Girl About Town l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 8, 2010)

Awwww shes so cuuuute and just beautiful Jenny!! >_< Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, and I wore mascara today but that's it lol.


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 9, 2010)

She is adorableeee!!!!!

Anyways I wore 
face:
light over dark mineralized blush
studio fix powder
fix +

eyes:
Nars isolate
Mac birds & berries (outer corner, lower lashline)
Mac liquidlast
Maybelline volume mascara

lips:
Mac captivating lippie
Stilla starfruit lipglaze

woahh loads of makeup!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just becusae I'm on a holidayy!lols
anyways on the side note I went to yarra valley in melb today! It was freezing! But pretttyyy & drank loads of wine!lols


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 9, 2010)

^^ That's too funny, I'm doing a Yarra Valley winery tour with work tomorrow! Can't wait but I think I'll have to wear about 10 layers!


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 9, 2010)

^^ reallly?cool I'm on the way to great ocean road!!I think it should not be that cold today!it's not raining!it was raining yest, freezing! Hope you are having fun at work hun!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 12, 2010)

we went to an engagement party last night - Tabitha's first party lol!

Eyes:
UDPP
Spiced Chocolate quad - all colours
Cedarrose shadestick - lid
Blurburry shadestick - outer 1/3rd lid
Inglot gel eyeliner (brown)
Cover Girl volume exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE HD Primer
MUFE Mat Velvet +
MUFE HD Powder
Superdupernatural MB

Lips:
Lightly Ripe l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 18, 2010)

*Face:*
Mac Mineralized Foundation
MSF Natural

*Eyes:*
Milk Jumbo - Brow/Crease
Kryolan Teal Coloured Cream Base - Lids
V Greasepaint - Lower Lash line
Nanogold e/s - Brow
Birds and Berries e/s - Lids
Entremauve Pigment - Crease + Lower Lash Line
Viz-a-Violet Pigment - Inner Crease area
Milani Liquif-Eye Pencil in Black - Upper lash line
Mac Studio Lash Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Vintange Grape Ombre
Refined MSF - Highlighting

*Lips:*
YSL Sweet Honey Lippie + Viva Glam V Lipglass


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 18, 2010)

Going kinda light today..it's Friday and I'm chilled out and mellow.  No fussing today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clinique powder
MAC blush in Hippness

MAC Greensmoke eyeshadow
MAC Retrospeck eyeshadow
MAC eyeliner in Nightsky
MAC ProLash Mascara
MAC gloss in Steppin Out


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 19, 2010)

Went to a three year old's birthday party yesterday... Oh what an exciting life I lead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyes:
udpp
solar white
smoke & diamonds
mufe aqua eyes liner 21L
cover girl volume exact mascara

skin:
mufe HD primer
mufe mat velvet +
mufe HD powder 
superdupernatural MB

lips:
blow dry l/s


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jun 20, 2010)

went to the movies today.. fun times!

Face:

Inglot primer
F&B foundation
Select Sheer loose powder
Arden concealer
Moon River MB
Perfect Topping MSF

Eyes: 

Painterly pp
Stila Kitten e/s
Random black pencil
Jade Way t/k
UD's Graffiti (lower lashline)
Dazzlelash mascara

Lips:

Dressmaker, Dressmaker


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 11, 2010)

I went to the movies todayyyy! I did a Fafi look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Been trying to use some neglected makeup lately.
*
Face:*
Mac Mineralized Foundation 
MSF Natural 

*Eyes:*
Milk Jumbo - Brow area
Perky Paint Pot - Lids
Pink Venus e/s - Lids
Hey e/s - Inner 1/3rds of lids
Vanilla e/s - Brow
Beauty Burst e/s - Crease
Howzat e/s - Crease
Carbon e/s - Crease
Nyx Super Skinny + Super Fat Eye Markers - Upper lash line
Milani Liquif-Eye Pencil - Tightline + Lower lash line
Studio Fix Lash

*Cheeks:*
Fashion Frenzy Blush
Sassed Up Iridescent Powder

*Lips:*
Mac Lip Conditioner
Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque "Phoenix"
Sugar Trance lipglass


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 5, 2010)

I went out to dinner tonight with hubby - we left Tabitha with my parents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wore the spiced choc quad with cedarrose and blurburry shadesticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have also been wearing a lot of notoriety quad lately


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 5, 2010)

Still trying to get the hang of pigments!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Practice will make perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I am wearing:

MAC naked pigment
MAC Fashion eyeshadow
MAC Tealo liner
Dior mascara

Too Faced foundation
Merle Norman loose powder
MAC Dainty blush

And the topper: MAC superglass in Totally Bang!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 5, 2010)

I love the Spiced Choc quad Jen! I always forget to wear it but it's one of the best quads ever


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ I never ended up getting that one.. that was a rad collection too!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm actually wearing a ton of MAC today. It's been a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face:*
Mac Studio Moisture Tint 
MSF Natural to set
By Candlelight MSF - Highlighting
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Soft Ochre p/p
Unbasic White e/s - Inner corners + Tearduct
Electric Eel e/s - Middle of lids + Lower lash line
Plumage e/s - Outer v/crease + Lower lash line
Typographic e/s - to define crease
Brule e/s - Brow highlight
Fascinating Eye Kohl - Tear Duct + Waterline
Urban Decay Zero - Tight lining + upper lash line
Plush Black Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Joi-de-Vivre Cremeblend Blush
Superdupernatural Blush
Marine Life Highlight Powder

*Lips:*
Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque "Santal"
Sally Hensen Lip Inflation


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 9, 2010)

I love Spiced Choc quad too!  I actually bought four of them from the EL shop, but only two left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neutral look today!

Face
Shu mousse base
NARS Sheer Glow foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dior Hydrating concealer
Guerlain Meteorites Pearls
NARS Amour blush
MUFE Mist & Fix

Eyes
NARS shadow base
Diorshow maximizer lash plumping primer
Orb e/s
NARS Bellissima eyeshadow duo
Mystery e/s
Kid e/s
Bobbi Brown gel liner in Sepia Ink
Shu mascara

Lips
Dior Serum Rouge in #590
Whatever purple-y d/g  I don't remember! xD


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 11, 2010)

Wearing Burnt Orange e/s for the first time (it has been sitting in my palette for two years), only because I am trying to work out if I should buy NARS gold/orange duo!  My gosh..  I have been missing out on Orange!!


----------



## redambition (Aug 11, 2010)

Time to get back into what I'm wearing daily! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*MAC unless otherwise noted*

Face
Studio Sculpt - NC15
Select Coverup - NW15
Studio Finish Concealer - NC15
Tenderling blush
Sculpt and Shape powders - Bone Beige and Emphasize

Eyes
Bare Canvas paint
ChiChi Barbarella e/s
Sketch e/s
Naked pigment
Kitschmas pigment
Crystal Avalanche e/s
So There Jade Powerpoint
Some Australis purple eyeliner (lower lashline)

Lips
Australis Dazzle lip pencil
London Life lipstick


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 19, 2010)

Super simple look today:

Groundwork as a base, Patina on the lids with some A Little Folie and Embark in the crease. Carbon on the lash line, mascara, blush, lip balm. Soooooo tired lately.


----------



## dopista (Aug 20, 2010)

This is not an everyday look but one I wore to host a uni dress up party. I went as a unicorn with an aluminium foiled horn and white short bob wig.. I wish I had taken a photo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes
UDPP as base
Electra e/s all over lid
Ecstasy (purple) from UD BOS II in crease with MUFE 92 in outer V
MAC 3D silver glitter 
Lined eyes with fascinating eye khol
Falsies

Cheeks
MAC Band of roses
Petticoat MSF with Fix + (187 brush)
MAC Harmony to contour

Lips - Two toned
MAC Up the amp to line outside of the lips
Blended MAC Gladiola in the middle


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 20, 2010)

^^ Hey dopista, that sounds pretty! I keep forgetting I have #92!

I used Terry k/l and Embark e/s for the first time today.. It is amazing how I had them for the last 2 years and never used them! Ahh what else have I been missing out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
NARS sheerglow foundation in Fiji
Guerlain Meteorite pearls in Teint Rose
MUFE Mist & Fix
NARS Orgasm blush

Eyes
NARS smudgeproof eyeshadow base
Painterly pp
Brule e/s (all over wash)
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Teddy k/l smudged
Embark e/s (on top of Terry and crease)
Dior lash plumping serum
Shu mascara

Lips
Benefit Posietint
Shu pink gloss


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 30, 2010)

Today's Look:

*Face:*
Mac Select Tint - or what ever their tinted moisturizer is 
called
MSF Natural to set
Comfort MSF - to highlight

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Bat Black CCB - Lids and blended slightly in the crease
Raven Kohl Power - blended out on the lower lash line
Club e/s - Lids + Lower lash line
Metallic Fields e/s - Outer V
Carbon - Outer V
Inglot Pigment that looks like a sparkly Club e/s - Tear duct
Highlight colour from new Chanel Quad - Brow bone
Feline Kohl Power - upper + lower lash line
Chanel Inimitable Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Ripe Peach Blush
Spaced Out Blush

*Lips:*
That new Chanel Gloss - Volage? It's a peachy pink


----------



## redambition (Aug 30, 2010)

Today... a pretty simple look. I'm going through a lot of the makeup I have that is starting to get on the older side (or was bought to try or for a party or something) and I'm trying to use it up.

(MAC unless noted)

Face:
TBS Glow Enhancer
Studio Sculpt
Studio Finish and Select Coverup concealers
Blot powder

Cheek:
Shaping and Sculpting powder, can't remember the colours
Dollymix

Eyes:
Bare Canvas paint
Woodwinked e/s (lid)
Sketch e/s (crease, outer v, used to set liner)
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Royal hue s/s (liner)
Australis purple e/l (lower lashline)
Australis mascara
Some brow pencil that was in my drawer...

Lips:
Australis lipliner
Intimidate slimshine


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 31, 2010)

Today is a simple look, meeting someone for coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes: 
Udpp
Solar white - lash to brow
Style Snob - outer 1/3rd lid and crease
UD 24/7 liner in corrupt
Cover girl lash exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE all mat
MUFE hd foundation & powder
Dollymix

Lips: haven't decided yet, prob something neutral like Lightly Ripe l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 4, 2010)

Super bright happy fun time look to go with a super bright happy fun outfit on a rainy day >_<

I had to go to work super early this morning to do some merchandising and it seems the more tired I am, the more colourful and complex my makeup is hehehe. Cyan and hot pink look!

*Face:*
Mac Mineralized Cream Foundation
RCMA Loose Powder to set - this stuff rocks. It's so fine.. and cheap.
Select Moisture Cover + Amazing Concealers

*Eyes:*
Soft Ochre - Crease to brow
Mehron Paradise AQ Light Blue - Lids
High Def Cyan Pigment - Lids 
Sugarpill "Dollipop" (Hot Pink) - Crease
Poste Haste + Passionate e/s's - Crease
Fig 1 e/s - Outer V + inner corner area... kind of a contour for inner part of eye to add some definition
Beautiful Iris e/s - on top of that
Solar White e/s - Brow highlight
Artistic License Powerpoint - Lower lash line
Milani Liquif-Eye Pencil in Teal - Lower lash line + Waterline
Dolly Wink Liquid Liner - Upper lash line
Chanel Inimitable Mascara 

*Cheeks:*
Fashion Frenzy Blush
Dollipop Eye Shadow 
Sassed Up Iridescent Powder
By Candlelight MSF - Highlighting

*Lips:*
Chestnut Lip Liner
Chanel Volage Gloss - my new favorite, so prettttty >_<

It was such a fun look! I've been toning down my makeup quite a bit these days and it was great to get back on board the crazy train. I think I'll ride it for a while longer


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 4, 2010)

^^ Wish I could wear crazy colours!! Way to go Bibi, I am sure you looked great today!


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 30, 2010)

Birthday dinner FOTD:

Eyes:
Udpp 
Solar white e/s
Corn shadestick
UD deluxe e/s honey
Black ore solarbits
UD 24/7 liner zero with black e/s on top
Cover girl volume exact mascara

Face:
MUFE all mat
MUFE hd foundation & powder
Superdupernatural MB

Lips:
Blow Dry l/s
Utterly Posh dazzleglass


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 1, 2010)

Went out to dinner tonight for the father in law's birthday...

Eyes:
Udpp
All e/s are from the 08 red she said warm palette (thanks Nat! Love ya!)
Sweetjoy (creamy colour)
Warm suede
Grand entrance (the forest green version)
Nightfish fluidline
Cover girl volume exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE all mat
MUFE HD foundation & powder
Brunette MSF

Lips:
Lightly Ripe l/s

Stay tuned for another look tomorrow... We are going out again lol!!


----------



## redambition (Oct 17, 2010)

Resurrecting this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Today's look on my terrible spotty skin (something has disagreed with it and it's broken out all over the left side, I look scary!)

  	*All MAC unless noted

_Face:_
  	Studio Sculpt foundation
  	Studio Finish concealer
  	Select Cover-up concealer
  	Rimmel translucent powder (nearly finished... yay!)
  	Peaches blush
  	Sculpting powder - can't remember the shade.

_Eyes:_
  	Pop Beauty Glam Jam as a base
  	Melon pigment (lid)
  	Woodwinked e/s (crease/outer v)
  	Go e/s (darken part of outer v)
  	Nameless Chi Chi e/s from an LE holiday palette as highlight (palette didn't have any colour names so I have NFI which one it is!)
  	Prestige white eye kohl
  	Engraved Powerpoint
  	Australis Lash Magnitude mascara (on it's last legs thank god!)

_Lips:_
  	Hot Tahiti l/s
  	Burts Bees Rhubarb Lip Shimmer


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 17, 2010)

^I have a random spot outbreak on my face too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it must be hormonal! *grumble* ^^Your look sounds lovely today. I like the sound of "Glam Jam." Sounds delicious!

  	Today I did a quick look for a quick shopping trip. I loved the simplicity.

*Face:*
  	Mac Studio Moisturetint
  	MSF Natural in Dark
  	Select Moisture Cover Concealer NW40
  	Trace Gold blush as a cheek bone highlight
  	Darkly My Dear Blush
  	Her Own Devices Beauty Powder

*Eyes:*
  	Groundwork paint pot
  	From the Sleek "Storm" Palette - the frosty rose colour on the lids
  	A Little Folie + Beauty Burst + Embark e/s - In the crease
  	Feline Eye Kohl - Upper lash line
  	Carbon e/s - Upper lash line
  	Milani Liquif-Eye Pencil in teal - Lower lash line
  	Chanel Inimitable Mascara

*Lips:*
  	Cork Lip Liner
  	Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss - Insouciance
  	Another Chanel gloss that I don't know the name of


----------



## redambition (Oct 18, 2010)

^ Thank you!! I think the lippie didn't quite work, if I'd gone something a little browner like VGVI it would have looked much better.

  	I think my spots are partially hormones too... sucks doesn't it?

  	Now to decide what to do to my eyes tomorrow! hehe

  	ETA: So I played around with the lippie... VGVI looked good, but a bright coral would have made it look a million times better! Next time, my pretty...


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 18, 2010)

Updating for last night.... Today was only mascara so that didn't count. 

Last night was supposed to be me, hubby & Tabitha going to the pub for dinner but since my friends couldn't make it to my birthday dinner one of my friends organized a surprise birthday dinner for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Udpp
Solar white
Smoke & diamonds
Urban decay 24/7 liner zero
Cover girl volume exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE all mat
MUFE HD foundation & powder
Refined MSF

Lips:
Soft Pause l/s lightly applied


----------



## redambition (Oct 18, 2010)

Today's look is super basic, still trying to hide the spots! All MAC unless noted.

_Face:_
  	Red Earth Colour corrector concealer
  	Mineralise Satinfinish liquid foundation
  	Studio Finish concealer
  	Select Coverup Concealer
  	Rimmel translucent powder
  	Tenderling blush
  	Glissade MSF

_Eyes:_
  	Bare Canvas paint (Base)
  	Shroom (Lid and highlight)
  	Satin Taupe (outer V and a little in the crease)
  	Rimmel black eye kohl
  	Prestige white eye kohl
  	Australis Lash Magnitude mascara (GOOOOONE!)
  	Australis brow pencil

_Lips:_
  	Natio Mineral lip gloss in Lily

  	I hit pan on two products today - out goes the Australis mascara and I finished my moisturiser.


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 18, 2010)

What am I wearing today you ask?



Well right now it would be peas. Normal, green, pureed peas. Yep, it's just awesome. No need for makeup, Tabitha sorted it out for me lol.


----------



## redambition (Oct 21, 2010)

Feeling tubby and fugly this morning... my favourite jeans are uncomfortably tight and the spots on my face are breeding. At this rate I'm going to be using full coverage foundation for the fancy dress parties I have on soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUT IT'S FRIDAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So things aren't all bad. I'm also wearing one of my favourite work eye combos - a splash of purple that's not overpowering.

  	All MAC unless otherwise noted

_Face:_
  	Inglot primer
  	Mineralise Satinfinish foundation
  	Sweet William Blushcreme
  	Select Coverup concealer
  	Studio Finish concealer and lots of it...
  	Rimmel translucent powder

_Eyes:_
  	Beigeing shadestick (base)
  	Naked Lunch (lid)
  	Satellite Dreams (crease, outer third)
  	Sketch (outer V)
  	Random Chi Chi shadow from a palette (highlight)
  	Engraved Powerpoint
  	Prestige white kohl
  	Australis brow pencil
  	Chi Chi Dramatic Lash mascara (how good is this stuff? I love this mascara!)

_Lips:_
  	Sweetness lip glass


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 30, 2010)

Actually got to wear makeup last night! Yay!

Eyes:
UDPP
Your Ladyship pigment - lash to brow
Gilt by Association MES - crease & outer 1/3rd
UD 24/7 liner Zero, with GBA MES layered over the top
CG Volume Exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE Velvet Mat +
MUFE HD Powder
Superdupernatural MB

Lips:
Lightly Ripe l/s (during the day)
Pink Grapefruit l/g (at night after LR had worn off)


----------



## redambition (Oct 31, 2010)

Last night I was Susan _Sto_ Helit for a halloween party!

  	All MAC unless otherwise noted.

_Face:_
  	Inglot primer
  	The Body Shop tined glow enchancer
  	Studio Finish concealer (used as foundation)
  	Select Coverup concealer
  	Inglot red eyeshadow as blush
  	Custom mix loose powder to set
  	Sculpt and shape powders to contour

_Eyes:_
  	Too Faced Shadow Insurance
  	Blanc Type e/s (highlight)
  	Crystal Avalanche e/s (lid)
  	Inglot black e/s with sparkles (outer v, crease, under eye)
  	Carbon e/s (outer v)
  	Chi Chi Dramatic Lash mascara
  	White kohl to line the inner rim

_Lips:_
  	Australis lip liner in a nude colour
  	Maybelline Red Revival lipstick


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 31, 2010)

So here's what I wore to the job interview today:



Eyes:

Vanilla pigment -lash to brow

Smoke & Diamonds - crease & outer third

Marked For Glamour superslick liquid liner

Cover girl volume exact mascara



Skin:

MUFE All Mat

MUFE HD foundation & powder

Stark naked bpb



Lips:

Soft pause l/s



And tonight I touched up ready for hubby's birthday dinner with:
Merrily MB 
Cinderfella MES to deepen crease
Rubia l/s


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 4, 2010)

Similar look to Monday's for my first day at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Word of mouth MES (beige) - lash to brow
Word of Mouth MES (grey) - crease & outer 1/3rd
Marked For Glamour superslick liquid liner
Covergirl volume exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE all mat
MUFE HD foundation & powder
Stark Naked BPB

Lips:
Rubia l/s


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm going to keep posting in this thread as it's a treat for me to regularly wear make up again!

Eyes:
UDPP
Frosty white e/s, not sure of name - highlight
Silverthorn - lid
Strike a Pose e/s -crease
Blue Flame MES - deepen crease
Marked for glamour superslick liquid liner
Covergirl volume exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD foundation & powder
The perfect cheek blush

Lips:
Rags to riches dazzle glass


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 9, 2010)

^^ I need to do the same


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 11, 2010)

Work today!

Eyes:
Your ladyship pigment
Tea time pigment
Smut e/s
Inglot dark brown gel liner
Cover girl volume exact mascara

Skin:
MUFE All Mat
MUFE HD foundation & powder
Eversun bpb

Lips:
Love alert dazzleglass


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 16, 2010)

Fun gold & purple look today~

*Face*
  	NARS SPF primer
  	NARS sheer glow in Deauville
  	Shu powder
  	NARS Cap Vert Multiple Bronzer
  	MUFE HD blush in #??  Peach
  	NARS Albatross Highlighter

*Eyes*
  	NARS smudge proof shadow base
  	MAC Retrospeck e/s (all over)
  	MAC Gold Mine e/s (inner 1/2)
  	MAC Lotusland e/s (outer 1/2)
  	MAC Nocturnelle e/s (crease)
  	MAC Blitz n Glitz f/l
  	Chanel Inimitable waterproof mascara

*Lips*
  	Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Genie


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 18, 2010)

Yay I have a friend in here lol!  Today's look:  Eyes: Udpp Rubenesque paint pot Vanilla pigment Melon pigment Heritage rouge pigment Inglot gel eyeliner - dark brown Cover girl volume exact mascara   Skin: MUFE All Mat MUFE HD foundation & powder Redhead MSF  Lips: Patisserie l/s  Tuesday's look: Eyes: Udpp Sugarshot e/s Elite e/s Bronze e/s Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown Cover girl volume exact mascara  Face: MUFE All Mat MUFE HD foundation & powder Brunette MSF  Lips: Patisserie l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 18, 2010)

Today's look

*Face:*
  	Mac Studio Moisture Tint
  	RCMA Loose Powder
  	MSF Natural
  	Select Moisture Cover concealer
  	Trace Gold - Highlighting

*Eyes:*
  	Marine Ultra Chromacake - Lids
  	Nyx Eyeshadow Base - Crease to brow
  	B Greasepaint Stick - Lower lash line
  	My Dark Magic e/s -  Lids + Lower lash line
  	Sugarpill "Lumi" - Tearduct
  	Digit + Stars and Rockets + Beautiful Iris - Mixed together for brow highlight
  	Milani Liquif-Eye pencil in black - Tightlined + upper lash line
  	Chanel Inimitable Mascara

*Cheeks:*
  	Azalea Blush
  	Briar Rose Beauty Powder

*Lips:*
  	Chanel Extrait de Gloss - the nude one.. Insolence I think its called
  	Chanel Glossimer - a pinky peach shade


----------



## Beauty11111 (Nov 21, 2010)

Face:
NARS sheer glow in Siberia (light 1)
Bobbi Brown sheer finish presses powder in white
MAC new vegas msf

Eyes:
Yves Saint Laurent 5 colour harmony for eyes in bronze gold
Chanel liquid eye liner in onyx
Chanel inimitable mascara in black

Lips:
Lancome color fever lipstick in beige caracai
Lancome color fever gloss in nude prainha


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 24, 2010)

Today's look:  Eyes: Udpp Vanilla pigment Lemon chiffon shadestick  Gold dusk pigment Chocolate brown pigment Inglot gel eyeliner in dark brown Covergirl volume exact mascara  Skin: MUFE all mat MUFE HD foundation & powder Superdupernatural MB  Lips: Baby sparks dazzleglass


----------



## MrsMay (Nov 29, 2010)

This is what I've worn so far this week:

  	Yesterday
  	Eyes:
  	UDPP
  	Frost pigment
  	Inglot silver pigment
  	Silver (old style frost) pigment
  	Dark Soul pigment
  	Marked for Glamour superslick liquid liner
  	covergirl volume exact mascara

  	Skin:
  	MUFE All Mat
  	MUFE HD Foundation & Powder
  	Sweetness BPB

  	Lips:
  	Baby Sparks d/g

  	Today:
  	Eyes:
  	UDPP
  	Magic Dust e/s
  	Elite e/s
  	Smut e/s
  	Defiantly Feline superslick liner
  	covergirl volume exact mascara

  	Skin:
  	MUFE All Mat
  	MUFE HD Foundation & powder
  	Springsheen blush

  	Lips:
  	Pink Grapefruit l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 1, 2010)

Eyes:
  	UDPP
  	Your Ladyship pigment
  	Tea Time pigment
  	On The Hunt superslick liquid liner
  	covergirl volume exact mascara

  	Skin:
  	MUFE All Mat
  	Pro Longwear foundation
  	MUFE HD Powder
  	Merrily MB

  	Lips:
  	Rich & Ripe l/g


----------



## CatsMeow (Dec 6, 2010)

yes, it is me, i haven't fallen off the face of the earth. lol.

  	minimal look, but anyhoo...

  	Face:
  	SFFNC37
  	Strobe Liquid
  	MSF Natural Med Plus
  	Cantaloupe PB
  	Happy Together MB

  	Eyes:
  	Groundwork p/p
  	Woodwinked e/s (lid)
  	NC15/NW20 Chrom/p (waterline)
  	Lingering b/p
  	Black Dazzle mascara

  	Lips:
  	Viva Glam V l/s
  	Love Nectar l/g


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol Ali!

  	Today's look:
  	Eyes:
  	UDPP
  	white, silver and black from the Tartan Tale rockers & reelers palette
  	On The Hunt superslick liquid liner
  	Covergirl volume exact mascara

  	Skin:
  	MUFE All Mat
  	Pro Longwear foundation
  	MUFE HD Powder
  	Sweetness BPB
  	Lightscapade MSF

  	Lips:
  	Long Stem Rose slimshine


----------



## CatsMeow (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	you know I just realised 30 seconds ago that I have a Spiced Choc quad that I have never used!
  	- I know what I'm going to be wearing tomorrow!!!!











  	As for today, I'm flying natural coz I'm heading to a Bikram yoga class after work and didn't want to sweat my face off.


----------

